# Basketball Wives



## momofgirls

I am liking this show especially Shaunce Oneal.
Anyone else watching?


----------



## Swanky

when!? Where!?


----------



## oxyoxy136

It's on VH1. The next showing will probably be at 11:00 pm central (12 am Eastern).


----------



## Cheryl24

Thanks for the heads-up!  I need to DVR it!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I watched it, and I actually liked it!! Although, there are only one or two women who are "wives"...and Royce...smh!!! She really needs to grow up and carry herself like a lady.*~*


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Are the others just girlfriends?


----------



## truegem

It just came on here so I'll check it out.  I am such a "reality" show junkie.


----------



## Sammyjoe

By the time the UK gets this show, the players will be retired


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Royce *- wowzers!!!  And she wonders why she is not allowed to utter the name of her babydaddy without fear of fine or penalty!!!  All that booty and coochie poppin' was more than I could handle.  Pretty girl but her actions...not so much

*Gloria* - so this is the sister of Gilbert Arenas, who is alleged to have slept with Shaq - SHCOKING!!!  and she knows good and hell well that her sister talked to her about sleeping with him, acting like she didn't know!  She seems very nieve when it comes to the shortcomings of ballers..


----------



## pollinilove

well that is her sisters and sisters come before friends . i do not have a sister but if i did i would not  tell any thing



DC-Cutie said:


> *Royce *- wowzers!!! And she wonders why she is not allowed to utter the name of her babydaddy without fear of fine or penalty!!! All that booty and coochie poppin' was more than I could handle. Pretty girl but her actions...not so much
> 
> *Gloria* - so this is the sister of Gilbert Arenas, who is alleged to have slept with Shaq - SHCOKING!!! and she knows good and hell well that her sister talked to her about sleeping with him, acting like she didn't know! She seems very nieve when it comes to the shortcomings of ballers..


----------



## pollinilove

so most of them it says are ex fiancee not wives


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why isn't this show called the Basketball Wife or 2 soon to be ex Basketball Wives and a bunch of baby mommas or in Evelyn's case I Am Neither One. 

Not hating just stating. It was a good show.

I don't know the backstory of the one whose sister allegedly slept with Shaq. That must be weird though. Because if her man sleeps with a groupie which these guys are prone to do her sister can't exactly empathize since she will have done it herself. Oh well. 

Very interesting life to lead. These women seem very guarded. I sensed unhappiness. The way they make it sound I can see why Doug Christie's wife practically sat on the bench his entire career.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i just set me DVR to record the series.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> well that is her sisters and sisters come before friends . i do not have a sister but if i did i would not tell any thing


 
OH, I totally agree **kinda thinking/writing out loud** - LOL...  I guess they are Like NJ Housewives :"thick and thieves"!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh Lawd I didn't know Royce had a kid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh Lawd I didn't know Royce had a kid.


 
yeah, w/Dwight Howard


----------



## .pursefiend.

i can't wait to watch it...

Shaunie is BAD!!! love her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't even know who that is. Well I can see how she lost the baby weight if she ever had any. I am out of the basketballer loop. The only one I had even heard of was Shaq, Walker and Suzie's ex.  I think he washed up on the Knicks or Nets one year.


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> *Royce *- wowzers!!! And she wonders why she is not allowed to utter the name of her babydaddy without fear of fine or penalty!!! All that booty and coochie poppin' was more than I could handle. Pretty girl but her actions...not so much
> 
> *Gloria* - so this is the sister of Gilbert Arenas, who is alleged to have slept with Shaq - SHCOKING!!! and she knows good and hell well that her sister talked to her about sleeping with him, acting like she didn't know! She seems very nieve when it comes to the shortcomings of ballers..


 I agree about Royce she was doing too much poppin for me.
Who is her babydaddy? I like when Gloria's husband told the other ladies at the table not to corrupt his wife that all basketball players cheat, Gloria isn't trying to heard nothing about her husband and groupie.


----------



## pollinilove

gloria is in a hard place  shes a nba wife but has a sister that the wives  call a groupie . i think its ok to be a groupie as long as the nba player is not married or dating someone . like jordans ex wife she was a groupie but he was single so i think its ok for a single girl to go after a single man that she wants . am i wrong? but only if the man is single


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> gloria is in a hard place shes a nba wife but has a sister that the wives call a groupie . i think its ok to be a groupie as long as the nba player is not married or dating someone . like jordans ex wife she was a groupie but he was single so i think its ok for a single girl to go after a single man that she wants . am i wrong? but only if the man is single


 
while in theory that seems OK.  But the NBA is like HS (very close knit) and as a groupie, you will end up 'smashing a homie'.  that part, isn't cool because the girl will get called a ho and every other name.


----------



## Champloo80

I did like the show!
Royce....not much you can say about her


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I like it! I'm interested in seeing how the rest of the season turns out.


----------



## Star1231

I liked the show, it was fun to watch.  Shaunie's my favorite, she seems sweet and genuine.  I am definitely not feeling Royce, she has no class whatsoever.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Royce....


----------



## Cheryl24

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, w/Dwight Howard



 Oh no! Dwight?  I like him. . . I'll have to check this Royce girl out!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i enjoyed the 1st show...definitely looking forward to the rest of the season. there seems to be alot of drink throwing - they'd had me on camera choking one of those girls


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I missed this one too sounds like a must see


----------



## BagLovingMom

Yeah I have to catch this too esp since Im not feeling RHWONY


----------



## FullyLoaded

VH1 says Footballers Wives will be next! This is getting good.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Shaq us real salty about this show 
http://necolebitchie.com/2010/04/14/shaq-tries-to-shut-shaunie-down



> &#8230;but isn&#8217;t he like a day late and a dollar short?
> 
> 
> According to TMZ, his lawyers sent a letter to Vh1 demanding they halt production of any further episodes of Basketball Wives that references his name.
> 
> Shaquille O&#8217;Neal believes his estranged wife Shaunie O&#8217;Neal may be cooking up a &#8220;televised revenge&#8221; plot on her VH1 reality show &#8212; and now he&#8217;s making legal threats to keep her from Shaq-bashing on the air.
> 
> Shaq&#8217;s lawyer has fired off a letter to the network &#8212; obtained by TMZ &#8212; in which he demands VH1 immediately halt production on &#8220;any further episodes of &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217; which make any reference to Mr. O&#8217;Neal.&#8221;
> 
> Shaq&#8217;s lawyer claims Shaunie signed a confidentiality agreement at some point in their relationship &#8212; so if she says anything about Shaq on TV, she and the production company will find their asses in court.
> 
> The first episode of the show already ran last week and show #2 &#8212; which reportedly features a scene centered around Shaunie&#8217;s relationship with Shaq &#8212; is scheduled to run Sunday. Sources close to the show tell us it&#8217;s unclear whether or not the next episode will make air.
> 
> Click here to Read the Letter. Sounds like he means business.
> 
> I would have thought that he&#8217;d take a clue from Dwight Howard and had that shut down before the season even started. His business is already all over the streets. What&#8217;s left to talk about :-p


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I watched an episode last night the one where they all went out in Miami and the former dancer was dancing like she was hoping money would be thrown at her WTF! She's a cute girl looks can be deceiving.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Shaq needs to sit down somewhere what can she tell that isnt already out there, boy bye!


----------



## scarlett13

Royce is a trip.. Who gets banned from mentioning their baby's dad's name? haha.. She's crazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

who's watching?


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Me


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching too


----------



## DC-Cutie

I LUVE Royce's natural hair!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Jennifer and Evelyn are haters. I know athletes have reputations for cheating but damn just be happy for the girl. She has a beautiful fam and who knows her man could be faithful  If he isn't it is none of their business.


----------



## chantal1922

Jennifer is wasting her time talking to that "groupie". She needs to talk to her husband. Seem like she knows he is cheating but puts up with it for the lifestyle smh. Yeah she has the ring on her finger but what's the point when he isn't obeying the vows?


----------



## pollinilove

um whats up with them being so mean to gloria  they are B and why do they hate orlando ? i love orlando am i missing something whats wrong with orlando  ?


----------



## *Jem*

chantal1922 said:


> Jennifer and Evelyn are haters. I know athletes have reputations for cheating but damn just be happy for the girl. She has a beautiful fam and who knows her man could be faithful  If he isn't it is none of their business.




for realz!



I am definitely watching this show from now on although I am a bit disappointed that just about everyone is "ex" 

and dont even get me started on Jennifer.....


----------



## scarlett13

Man these girls are so immature.. and they're like 34!

And how's Evelyn gonna accuse Royce of groupie tendencies when she's got naked photos all over the net right now... 

I'm definitely gonna stayed tuned-in lol


----------



## chantal1922

^^lol pot/kettle


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like Royce


----------



## pollinilove

jen and eve are mean i cant stand them . i like gloria she seems nice and its not her fault her sister is a groupie .


----------



## pollinilove

royce seems nice also i just do not like the way she dances but thats all i can say


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> jen and eve are mean i cant stand them . i like gloria she seems nice and its not her fault her sister is a groupie .


 
I have a sneaky, sneaky feeling that she was a groupie, too...


----------



## pollinilove

well as long as her man was not married whats wrong with going after the man  you want if hes single .  now on the other hand its wrong to go after a man who is taken . but a single man is fare game


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jen and Eve are bitter right now. One is unhappy in her marriage and the other is unhappy she never got married after all those years. So they are hating on Gloria. That is not to say that she probably is a bit naive herself but dayum let her live.

I like Royce.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jen and Eve are bitter right now. One is unhappy in her marriage and the other is unhappy she never got married after all those years. So they are hating on Gloria. That is not to say that she probably is a bit naive herself but dayum let her live.
> 
> I like Royce.


 
ITA...  let her live and if/when her hubby steps out, she'll see it for herself.  Not hearing it day after day from dem old bitter hags - LOL....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I agree


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA... let her live and if/when her hubby steps out, she'll see it for herself. Not hearing it day after day from dem old bitter hags - LOL....


 
I agree! I watched it for the first time, and I like it lol! I don't know her name, but the one married to the Williams guy is gorgeous.  They are bitter though, no need to harp on the cheating stuff at the dinner. It's kinda funny that the majority of the "wives" aren't really wives but it's entertaining.


----------



## DC-Cutie

did any of you guys catch the part where Jen was talking to the chick with the blond hair at the party (the groupie) and she said "you have a rep-A-tation...", not rep-U-tation - uuggghh!  that word kills me softly everytime I hear it - LOL


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^^HAHA! Yes, I was like, huh???! That was funny but not as funny as when the blonde was like "you think I'm the only one he talks to?." Dang!


----------



## Belle49

^^ Burn!!

Hockey wives is coming soon ladies!


----------



## chantal1922

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^^HAHA! Yes, I was like, huh???! That was funny but not as funny as when the blonde was* like "you think I'm the only one he talks to*?." Dang!


That tiripped me out too!


----------



## *Jem*

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^^HAHA! Yes, I was like, huh???! That was funny but not as funny as when the blonde was like "you think I'm the only one he talks to?." Dang!



I was dying. Thats what she gets though. Why even bother talking to the woman? She should be talking to her MAN!


----------



## pollinilove

why do you want a married  man anyway . if your going to go after a ball player go after the single ones


----------



## chantal1922

^^excatly


----------



## BagLovingMom

*Jem* said:


> I was dying. Thats what she gets though. *Why even bother talking to the woman? She should be talking to her MAN![/*QUOTE]
> 
> True True! I watched the dinner scene with her husband online, he acted like he could care less. I dont know a thing about this basketball player/wife/groupie thing.  I knda see why the wives  cant stand the groupies if they are trying to mess with men they know are attached but I kinda wonder how the wives/girlfriends got with these men too. Could it be they were groupies back in the day??? Reminds me once again of what my grandma said: When you marry a man for his $$$, you pay for it every day of your life!


----------



## pollinilove

just ask vanessa bryant she married money  and he still cheats



BagLovingMom said:


> *Jem* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was dying. Thats what she gets though. *Why even bother talking to the woman? She should be talking to her MAN![/*QUOTE]
> 
> True True! I watched the dinner scene with her husband online, he acted like he could care less. I dont know a thing about this basketball player/wife/groupie thing. I knda see why the wives cant stand the groupies if they are trying to mess with men they know are attached but I kinda wonder how the wives/girlfriends got with these men too. Could it be they were groupies back in the day??? Reminds me once again of what my grandma said: When you marry a man for his $$$, you pay for it every day of your life!
Click to expand...


----------



## gre8dane

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jen and Eve are bitter right now. One is unhappy in her marriage and the other is unhappy she never got married after all those years. So they are hating on Gloria. That is not to say that she probably is a bit naive herself but dayum let her live.
> 
> I like Royce.


 
Yes, it's exhausting & depressing to hear those two.  Let Gloria do her thing and get her own wakeup call which she will hopefully never get.  They need to leave Royce alone.


----------



## pollinilove

im sure some men in the nba do not cheat . jen and eve make it seem like all nba men cheat


----------



## leler85

pollinilove said:


> im sure some men in the nba do not cheat . jen and eve make it seem like all nba men cheat



Yes, but perhaps you have to have tight reigns on them like Jackie Christie (Doug Christie's wife)...she used to go EVERYWHERE with him.


----------



## Label_Junkie

jennifer & royce have beautiful hair


----------



## Eclipse4

I'm watching the new episode at 12pm. Someone tell me why that girl decided to say hi and even sit down at the table??? I'm thinking she wanted tv time.

Royce's facial expressions during the fight was hilarious. lol

Also, where has Shaunie been? I find it interesting that this is her show but she only interacted with the ladies on the first episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

She said on W. Williams that she will only appear in a few episodes and take a mostly behind the scenes role.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> She said on W. Williams that she will only appear in a few episodes and take a mostly behind the scenes role.



behind the scenes as in: let these chickenheads make a fool of themselves on national TV.... not me


----------



## Kansashalo

Well thanks to my hairdresser, I am now hooked on this show. 

Ok, I agree that Jen and Eve should have backed down a bit while having dinner at Gloria's.  This woman has invited you into her house for dinner and you basically tell her that her man will cheat.  Save that type of conversation for drinks with the girls or something.lol  To bring it up in front of her husband and in that family setting was just wrong.


----------



## chantal1922

Bravo to Gloria for shutting down the convo about her sister.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well hello Suzie. Is it wrong I rewound her throwing the drink in plastic surgery's face at least 10x on my tivo.

So trashy and tacky. I loved it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm lost... Who invited the chick (Sandra) to have a sit down?


----------



## chantal1922

^^I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It was a little too convenient and probably was staged. But I bought every minute of it. Plastic surgery is probably a professional actress. Now she can bring this tape to her auditions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched that little bit again, I think that the real estate lady (forget her name, chick with the under bite) had something to do with Plastic Surgery being there...  

ITA, it looked too staged!


----------



## pollinilove

i love how that lady thinks if she buys a bigger home her husband will not cheat . what wife do you hate the most or like the most ? love gloria hate jen the most


----------



## DC-Cutie

I figured Eve out because she never got her wedding after being with the guy for a long time and having a child with him, she's very bitter that Gloria is about to be married and telling Jen she needs to get a divorce.

Royce was too cute standing there watching them old hags duke it out- LOL...


----------



## .pursefiend.

my favorite is Royce...i wish they would let that girl live. She doesn't need to be under any of them bitter broad's wing


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> behind the scenes as in: *let these chickenheads make a fool of themselves on national TV.... not me*


 
LOL! My thoughts exactly. Yesterday was entertaining. It was funny when Gloria was so mortified that dancers actually try to date players. She acted like national security was at risk lol! I still like Jen, love her look, but she seems easy to walk over IMO. Like the remarks her husband was making while looking at the houses.  Ain't no way my DH would be making cracks like that at my expense! Eve comes across as more bitter each episode, what player was she with?


----------



## .pursefiend.

I just want them to fix Jen's eyelashes - those 1st couple episodes they were crooked


----------



## pollinilove

i think its funny how they look down on orlando . why do they whats wrong with orlando ? i have never been to miami so i do not know much i have only been to disney world and that big mall with the LV store and gucci


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jen knew what $he wa$ getting into. Who the hell texts her bff from the honeymoon to say that she made a mistake.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagLovingMom said:


> LOL! My thoughts exactly. Yesterday was entertaining. It was funny when Gloria was so mortified that dancers actually try to date players. She acted like national security was at risk lol! I still like Jen, love her look, but she seems easy to walk over IMO.
> 
> *Like the remarks her husband was making while looking at the houses. Ain't no way my DH would be making cracks like that at my expense!* Eve comes across as more bitter each episode, what player was she with?


 

Seriously...when they were like "you will live forever and have children..., he was like, " I don't know about all of that, let's just take it one day at a time." and the other comment, about how "he makes each woman feel like they are the only one, etc" all I could say was WOW! 

She isn't divorcing him because she likes the lifestyle...and if she hasn't had sex with him in MONTHS, and he's cheated in the past, he is DEFINITELY getting it somewhere else, especially if those women are throwing coochie at him like that.

He is not even cute.

Gloria's one...he knows the guys who cheat, he probably has too, but of course he will keep the secrecy code, casue he will need it one day himself.

Gloria's ring is HUGE, but sorry, don't think he's going to marry her....these guys are content with having babies, playing house and having 'fiancees" as evidenced by this show.

Gloria had a wed. band on like they are married, (I thought they were and could have sworn they've called her his wife), but the caption listed her at Fiancee.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah, I noticed the band too. I thought maybe they had married.

"Not that cute" is an understatement regarding Jen's husband. His mouth. Ugh.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Ladybug09 said:


> Seriously...when they were like "you will live forever and have children..., he was like, " I don't know about all of that, let's just take it one day at a time." and the other comment, about how "he makes each woman feel like they are the only one, etc" all I could say was WOW!
> 
> She isn't divorcing him because she likes the lifestyle...and if she hasn't had sex with him in MONTHS, and he's cheated in the past, he is DEFINITELY getting it somewhere else, especially if those women are throwing coochie at him like that.
> 
> *He is not even cute*.
> 
> Gloria's one...he knows the guys who cheat, he probably has too, but of course he will keep the secrecy code, casue he will need it one day himself.
> 
> Gloria's ring is HUGE, but sorry, don't think he's going to marry her....these guys are content with having babies, playing house and having 'fiancees" as evidenced by this show.
> 
> Gloria had a wed. band on like they are married, (I thought they were and could have sworn they've called her his wife), but the caption listed her at Fiancee.


 
Thank you!


----------



## chantal1922

Jen's husband is a hot mess. I think the only reason she is with him is becuase of the lifestyle. I couldn't believe his comments when they were house hunting. He knows he can do whatever and she will just take it. Does she have a job or career?


----------



## chantal1922

I answered my own question. I found Jennifer website and she a "principle owner" of Flirty Girl Fitness.


----------



## Sinarta

These women know what they are getting in when they sign up. In one way or the other, they were groupies also or chasing the next athlete with money or who is going to make it. They know these men cheat! These men were doing it before, while and after they get married these women. 

Just to keep it real its the temptation these men get everyday and it is hard for them to resist and they want to try something new because they know they can and they also know they can get away with it because they know their wives/girlfriends/fiancees are not going to give up the lifestyle.

Seriously, I know some athletes and wealthy men (most of my friends are male) and bottom line, hanging around them, I do feel sorry for these women but like I said, they know what they were getting into when they signed up.


----------



## First Lady

I'm not understanding Royce and WHY people like her. She is a groupie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How do you explain a 30yr old cheerleader???? She likes to be seen and like to be in "the know" with that world. So fine, her passion/talent is dancing, there are so many other things she can do with that. Like start a studio or become a choreographer for singer or dance videos. So many options and if I'm not mistaken she has a degree. Leave cheerleading to the younger ones, I don't care how old she looks, she's still 30!!! Sorry update:

I just googled her and she has no job she is just living off her baby momma checks. Whatever!!! Point proven. 

And I don't care for Gloria either. How can you be a role model for the other women when you are still a baby momma yourself. He has not married you yet. And popping out kids before marriage is not knowledge/game, him putting a ring on it before the kids is the way to go. I don't like how she tries to predict the future. As if she will be happily ever after, you don't know that!!! H*ll I've been married for 7yrs and everyday I'm like so far so good. Gloria has this, "better than them" attitude and I can't understand why. If you really look at it she is going down the same path Eve went down minus popping out babies.


----------



## pollinilove

i want to see some real wives . im not sure why i even watch this show . i  guess for the drama it was funny when the lady in blue told jen your husband does not give a f about you . i just wish they would have shown happy nba couples im sure they are out there.


----------



## pollinilove

is there a happy married nba couple ? i have to say i was in shock when i heard magic cheated on his wife  iwas like no not magic .


----------



## .pursefiend.

^so far...i wanna say Eva and Tony Parker (and thats going out on a limb)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yeah i agree I hope Tony is faithful to her


----------



## pollinilove

eva and tony dont even live in the same house ? hes in texas and shes in CA not sure how that works but i have not heard any thing bad about them


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she flys to Texas on the weekends to be with him


----------



## BagOuttaHell

First Lady said:


> I'm not understanding Royce and WHY people like her. She is a groupie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How do you explain a 30yr old cheerleader???? She likes to be seen and like to be in "the know" with that world. So fine, her passion/talent is dancing, there are so many other things she can do with that. Like start a studio or become a choreographer for singer or dance videos. So many options and if I'm not mistaken she has a degree. Leave cheerleading to the younger ones, I don't care how old she looks, she's still 30!!! Sorry update:
> 
> I just googled her and she has no job she is just living off her baby momma checks. Whatever!!! Point proven.
> 
> And I don't care for Gloria either. How can you be a role model for the other women when you are still a baby momma yourself. He has not married you yet. And popping out kids before marriage is not knowledge/game, him putting a ring on it before the kids is the way to go. I don't like how she tries to predict the future. As if she will be happily ever after, you don't know that!!! H*ll I've been married for 7yrs and everyday I'm like so far so good. Gloria has this, "better than them" attitude and I can't understand why. If you really look at it she is going down the same path Eve went down minus popping out babies.



I like them but you bring up great points.


----------



## pollinilove

i also like royce and gloria they are not as stuck up as eve and jen or susie


----------



## ShimmaPuff

OK, Pet Peeve Alert.

Here's What: If somebody expresses interest in or admiration for your man, whether it's a perfectly nice person who really had no idea he was married, or a bus station skank, they have still paid a compliment to your taste, and deserve the same smile and "Thank You" they would get if they said your earrings are pretty. (Or tried to pick one up if you laid them down for a minute while you brushed your hair or something).

Here's What Else: That person who's interested in your man is _not_ the one who made a commitment to you. The burden of appropriate behavior is on your man's shoulders, not hers.

She may have made a commitment to someone else, and if so, then that's on her, and it's the problem of the person to whom she made the commitment. Not you, not your husband.

Anyone, male or female, who hits on Mr Puff comes away from the event feeling totally charmed, and more importantly, totally charming, good about themselves, with a smile on their face and just the right amount of notion that if only he'd met THEM first....

Now Mr Puff is 46, very "sophisticated," meaning that his life has included a wide range of people, places and things, experiences and ideas, plus he has special enchantment powers 

But any and every man, even the more "mature" segment of the teenaged boy population, can be friendly and kind and let the person know that they are as flattered as they are unavailable.

Stepping up to somebody because they "talked to" or otherwise hit on your, or someone else's man, is just not polite.

/End sermon


----------



## leler85

ShimmaPuff said:


> Stepping up to somebody because they "talked to" or otherwise hit on your, or someone else's man, is just not polite.
> 
> /End sermon



PrEEEAAAAAch Rev. Shimma! Amen....lol


----------



## BagLovingMom

First Lady said:


> I'm not understanding Royce and WHY people like her. She is a groupie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How do you explain a 30yr old cheerleader???? She likes to be seen and like to be in "the know" with that world. So fine, her passion/talent is dancing, there are so many other things she can do with that. Like start a studio or become a choreographer for singer or dance videos. So many options and if I'm not mistaken she has a degree. Leave cheerleading to the younger ones, I don't care how old she looks, she's still 30!!! Sorry update:
> 
> I just googled her and she has no job she is just living off her baby momma checks. Whatever!!! Point proven.
> 
> And I don't care for Gloria either. How can you be a role model for the other women when you are still a baby momma yourself. He has not married you yet. And popping out kids before marriage is not knowledge/game, him putting a ring on it before the kids is the way to go. I don't like how she tries to predict the future. As if she will be happily ever after, you don't know that!!! H*ll I've been married for 7yrs and everyday I'm like so far so good. Gloria has this, "better than them" attitude and I can't understand why. If you really look at it she is going down the same path Eve went down minus popping out babies.



Right on!!


----------



## mzkyie

Susie was on Fox's Kitchen Nightmares last night lol


----------



## pollinilove

whats that show about



mzkyie said:


> Susie was on Fox's Kitchen Nightmares last night lol


----------



## mzkyie

pollinilove said:


> whats that show about



It's a show on Fox with Gordon Ramsey of Hell's Kitchen. He visits small restaurants that are in financial trouble, and turns them around. i.e. new decor, new menu, giving the staff and owners a hard time. Its the culinary version of Tabatha's Salon Takeover on Bravo. Last night's episode took place at Miami restaurant Fleming's I'd never heard of it before seeing it on tv. Miami Heat's Dequan Cook was also there, but so was Susie. She wasn't with him, she was just a random guest when the place reopened. She was only on camera a few times, and spoke briefly. I just found it funny lol.  You can watch it here, http://www.fox.com/watch/nightmares/83601894001


----------



## serafina

Today was my first time watching the show.... watched the episode with Jen going househunting and the girl that came up to her talking about her husband cheating.

Its a very interesting show I must say... but then again Im a sucker for trashy tv lol. Gloria, Jen, and Evelyn are all soooo gorgeous. Dont like Royce though. She's ugly.


----------



## tonij2000

I "think" I'm finally catching on to this show. Maybe it's to show the starstruck young uns that latching on to a rich famous person isn't all that glamorous after all? 

Out of all the characters, Jen and Shaunie are the ones I respect most, they are the only married ones right?

Royce seems sweet and she did have a job, that's seems like more than some of the other ones can say.

Gloria seems to look down on the other ladies but doesn't realize that she's no different than they are. She's playing house just like they did.

Shame on Evelyn and that other one for trying to talk Jen into cheating on her husband!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so is Gloria in or out of the group.


----------



## pollinilove

i dont think gloria was ever in the group they just put up with her . dont think they ever liked her


----------



## Jahpson

i watched an episode yesterday and the conclusion I came was :GOLD DIGGERS


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce looks like a child amongst amanzonian height women - LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She really does. Gloria lives too far away to be a part of this show. The only reason she is there is because her sister slept with Shaq and they want to bring this up on every episode. Who cares. Shaunie and Shaq both stepped out on each other.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce looks like a child amongst amanzonian height women - LOL



Right! She also reminds me of a washed up former child star or something...


----------



## BagLovingMom

IDK, now everyone on the show is getting on my nerves LOL, but much is probably scripted to max the drama I suppose! Gloria does look down on everyone it seems, and I can't figure why either, although maybe she's just self conscious with the stuff with her sis? I find the one with the nanny (what was that about?) paticularly annoying-encouraging Jen to fool around with somebody??  Everyone's human, but I cant take when people are all bitter and they use it to undermine others, I think Evelyn tries to do that with Jen too.


----------



## BagLovingMom

michie said:


> Right! *She also reminds me of a washed up former child star or something*...


 
ROFL! Good call *Michie*!


----------



## pollinilove

im sure gloria has her own group of friends in orlando. i agree she lives too far away to hang out with the miami wives 


BagOuttaHell said:


> She really does. Gloria lives too far away to be a part of this show. The only reason she is there is because her sister slept with Shaq and they want to bring this up on every episode. Who cares. Shaunie and Shaq both stepped out on each other.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Right! She also reminds me of a washed up former child star or something...


 
now that you say that *Michie*, she reminds me of the girl that was on Family Matters, then went on to do porn and smoke weed all day.  Only to turn up on Celeb Rehab


----------



## .pursefiend.

^poor little judy


----------



## divalicioust

I agree with the comments about Gloria, she acts like she is SO ABOVE all the other ladies, give it a few years and watch.


----------



## pollinilove

i do not like any of them i just watch for fun. gloria does think she is better 
the rest of them hate gloria cause of her sister having sex with shaq but that not glorias fault .


----------



## GOALdigger

pollinilove said:


> i do not like any of them i just watch for fun. gloria does think she is better
> the rest of them hate gloria cause of her *sister having sex with shaq but that not glorias fault* .



Excatly if my sister is messing with you man that between you and my sister. but if you come wrong at my sister that between you and my fist.

I guess you have no other choice but to back down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

divalicioust said:


> I agree with the comments about Gloria, she acts like she is SO ABOVE all the other ladies, give it a few years and watch.



a few years??  Shoot, she already there - has 2 children with a man that hasn't married her.....  yet


----------



## gre8dane

pollinilove said:


> i want to see some *real wives* .


 
Quite disappointed.  This show should be called the "Basketball Players' Baby Mamas".  Why even have Shaunie, the cameras don't follow her.  And the girl married to the guy with the big gums and little teeth, just move on.  The situation is not going to be better sitting around being miserable and "O woe is me" with Evelyn.



pollinilove said:


> i dont think gloria was ever in the group they just put up with her . dont think they ever liked her


 
Gloria has been forced on them.  Wonder if the others are embarrassed to watch themselves as they talked about Gloria and sat in suspense as her & Royce boxed at the self defense class.  The others have talked about both of them, jealous of Gloria & looking down on Royce, yet those two were the ones fighting.  Ridiculous.     



GOALdigger said:


> Excatly if my sister is messing with you man that between you and my sister. but *if you come wrong at my sister that between you and my fist.*


 
I guess Gloria is the "drama" in the show, but really, they should have paid the sister well to be on the show.  They expect Gloria to talk about her sister like that?  I like how Royce looked at them and asked it's not ride-or-die with their sisters, and they say no.  Very telling.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think I said before. This show should be called the Basketball Wife. Since only one is technically married.


----------



## pollinilove

does anyone watch the orlando magic ?  my husband is from florida so he watches all the games on tv and glorias man never plays . i never see him play does he suck ?


----------



## Star1231

^Matt Barnes.  He's okay, he used to be with the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think I said before. This show should be called the Basketball Wife. Since only one is technically married.


 
agreed.

This should be really called 'Smart Basketball Groupies'


----------



## OG_Baby

Is it just me, or does Jennifer come across as a complete idiot?  I cringe at everything that comes out of her mouth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sewon said:


> Is it just me, or does Jennifer come across as a complete idiot?  I cringe at everything that comes out of her mouth.


she sounds...  how shall I say...  s-l-o-w..  She it's her nasal whiny voice, coupled with her thick upstate accent, topped off with just plain dumb!  Very drag queen-ish


----------



## OG_Baby

DC-Cutie said:


> she sounds... how shall I say... s-l-o-w.. She it's her nasal whiny voice, coupled with her thick upstate accent, topped off with just plain dumb! Very drag queen-ish


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## tonij2000

Sewon said:


> Is it just me, or does Jennifer come across as a complete idiot?  *I cringe at everything that comes out of her mouth*.



Why, because she was telling plastic surgery that she has a rep PUH ta tion?


----------



## tonij2000

remember Eric Snow from RHWOA? He seemed like a good guy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> remember Eric Snow from RHWOA? He seemed like a good guy...



that would be Eric SCHnow ill-pronounced by his wife who was hell bent on calling Monte Carlo - MARNE carlo - cringe again.  What is it with these wives and their speaking?


----------



## harlem_cutie

I tried to get into this show but I just can't. I think they need longer than 30 minutes because all of the eps seem really short and underdeveloped. These women are just sad. They are all holding on to the past and are dripping of desperation. Why do they look like shemales? I swear I saw Suzy on "Drag Race".

Shaunie has stated a bazillion times all over Twitter that she was never part of the show, she was only the Executive Producer. It almost seems like she set up the show to throw these chick under the bus.


----------



## DC-Cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> *It almost seems like she set up the show to throw these chick under the bus*.


 
shazam!  Especially Gloria's sister.  I mean Gloria wasn't even her friend, she wanted Eve and Jen to bring her into the group and the first topic of conversation that comes up is Gloria's Sister's 'alleged' affair with Shaq - Shaunie was there for that encounter and then bounced - she ain't slick - LOL


----------



## BagLovingMom

Sewon said:


> Is it just me, or does Jennifer come across as a complete idiot? I cringe at everything that comes out of her mouth.


 
IDK what Jen is saying 1/2 the time. The thing is that I read she was a cum laude grad from U of Maryland, I would expect her to sound a little better. I think it is the accent and all the whining.


----------



## *spoiled*

I thought Gloria and her dude were married?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^you know she the extended fiance/girlfriend/baby momma


----------



## Ladybug09

Nope, Gloria is NOT married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jen has really nice skin..


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Evelyn's dude is fiiiiiiine!!!  *~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ yeah, Ste-FINE!


----------



## DC-Cutie

damn, lemme find out throwing drinks in the face of your enemy is what's up in MIA - LOL...


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ yeah, Ste-FINE!




*~*Is it just me or did it seem like he wasn't that into her (or it may be the cameras, or the fact that she was throwing the drinks back, or both)?? Lol*~*


----------



## SittinInCoach

^ To me he just looked young and FINE and out of his element, like he was ucomfortable with this older crowd, JMO.
But tell me this someone was is the drama between Royce and Evelyn. Was it the birthday and boat party booty shaking incident lol, or something else behind the camera?


----------



## luvs*it*

SittinInCoach said:


> ^ *To me he just looked young and FINE and out of his element, like he was ucomfortable with this older crowd*, JMO.
> But tell me this someone was is the drama between Royce and Evelyn. Was it the birthday and boat party booty shaking incident lol, or something else behind the camera?



*~*I think that's what it is too...and I want to know where all this tension between Royce & Evelyn comes from too.  Does anyone know??*~*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well you may have thought Royce was outta line at the drop it like it's hot party. But at least that was her element and it was the time and place.

With all her bs about image isn't it funny that Evelyn shows up at a charity event, gets sloppy drunk, throws up in the bathroom, and has to be helped out of the party. I will not even mention her nip slip.

She can sit down and STFU with her nonsense.


----------



## wordpast

Evelyn's guy was cute I guess. He looked too young and timid.


----------



## chantal1922

I also wonder what the tension between Evelyn and Royce is about. If it is because of the booty tooting incident then Evelyn needs to get over it. Doesn't she has naked pics floating around the internet? I am not the biggest Royce fan but I don't like how the ladies think they are better than her. None of them are in any position to judge the next girl. Jen is gorgeous and can rock a maxie dress like no other! Her hubs is a hot mess.


----------



## pot_luck

I agree Jennifer is a cutie that could do so much better than Eric.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Yes, I think Jennifer is cute also.  She has nice eyes.
Evelyn's date was a cutie but he looked like he could be her son.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^have yall seen her daughter? she looks just as old as Evelyn. and supposedly she's in high school


----------



## chantal1922

yeah I have seen Evelyn daughter. She is supposed to be in high school? she does look a lot older.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I have not seen her daughter.  I will have to go see if I can find a pic.


----------



## chantal1922

Evelyn and her daughter Shaniece


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pretty girl indeed, damn shame she looks the same age as her mother..


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I googled it and found these pics but thought I had to be wrong because it is not possible that is a 17 year old.  I thought it was her friend.

WOW....wow....that is all I can say.  I looked like a baby compared to that girl when I was in high school.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, she looks like she could be 30! Wayyyy too old looking.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I like Evelyn's shoes a lot in those pics.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Her daughter is really pretty, but why does she look so old?? She almost looks older than Evelyn...*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I like Evelyn's shoes a lot in those pics.



those are Gucci Imans - HOT, HOT, HOT!!!

I like her daughter's shoes, too....


----------



## wordpast

Her daughter is very pretty. not surprised by how old she looks. I live near a high school and they all look grown to me.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> *those are Gucci Imans - HOT, HOT, HOT!!!*
> 
> I like her daughter's shoes, too....


 I need those shoes!


----------



## pot_luck

I hope the daughter doesnt start chacing althetes like her momma.


----------



## pollinilove

is her  father the nba player  or someone else


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> is her  father the nba player  or someone else



I know her mother dated Antoine Walker for many years, not sure if he is her father

Edit: No, he's not her father

Q: Whats one thing you want the public to get from this show and seeing you on TV?

EL: Just that we are real people. I have weirdos calling my store saying OMG youre a celebrity. Were normal people.  Even though I lived a certain lifestyle with him, I took my daughter to school, cleaned my own house just like you. Im a normal humble person. We take care of our children we dont have nannies I mean some of us do. But were just normal people. I think sometimes people get so caught up that OMG, shes with an athlete and shes living this life. And its not like that, we have feelings.  And I wear my heart on my shoulder, thats why youll see me cry probably two more times because its not easy being with these guys. I dealt with a lot of stuff. I will say this, he knows he did what he did and he cheated and he wasnt the greatest guy. *We had good times and I will NOT take away the fact that he was an AMAZING father to my daughter. My daughter loves him to this day! She really does and thats been difficult for me too. Even towards the end of his career, they would do Yoga together, go to the movies together and talk on the phone. If anything shes closer to him than her own dad. And I would NEVER take that away from him.*

http://lashonda.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/interview-evelyn-lozada-from-vh1-basketball-wives-2/


----------



## serafina

Pretty girl but she looks nothing like her mother. I think the only reason she looks old to us is because her mother herself looks so young! She could pass for 28-29 IMO.


----------



## divalicioust

Love Gloria's outfit, don't really care for her but I like that look.


----------



## gre8dane

BagLovingMom said:


> IDK what Jen is saying 1/2 the time. The thing is that *I read she was a cum laude grad from U of Maryland, I would expect her to sound a little better*. I think it is the accent and all the whining.


 
Maybe it was the online U of Md so she wasn't in class & exposed to the diction of educated folk.



BagOuttaHell said:


> *With all her bs about image isn't it funny that Evelyn shows up at a charity event,* gets sloppy drunk, throws up in the bathroom, and has to be helped out of the party. I will not even mention her nip slip.
> 
> She can sit down and STFU with her nonsense.


 
Agree.  Evelyn is the worst one of the bunch, putting on airs and turning her nose up at others, Royce & Gloria.  Wonder why she's alone...  She treated her blind date a few episodes back so horribly.  If you're going to learn something new, do it, she already knew how to salsa.  Now we see why she needs someone who drinks, but that little boy didn't know what to do with his 40+ year old date.  Wonder how embarrassed she is?



chantal1922 said:


> *I also wonder what the tension between Evelyn and Royce is about.* If it is because of the booty tooting incident then Evelyn needs to get over it. Doesn't she has naked pics floating around the internet? I am not the biggest Royce fan but *I don't like how the ladies think they are better than her. None of them are in any position to judge the next girl.* Jen is gorgeous and can rock a maxie dress like no other! Her hubs is a hot mess.


 
The whole volunteering situation was horrible.  The Daughter turns to me and asks "You're supposed to get credit for volunteering?".  Those girls on the show are worried about Royce's motives in volunteering - just pitiful!  This bunch is definitely thrown together for the show.  Also interesting to finally see Gloria's sister "the homewrecker" on the show.  She's another NBA baby mama with Arenas.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she went to maryland?!


----------



## Ladybug09

serafina said:


> Pretty girl but she looks nothing like her mother. *I think the only reason she looks old to us is because her mother herself looks so young! She could pass for 28-29 IMO*.


 

That may be for you, but even without the mother in the pic, 17 would not come to mind. she looks OLDER.


----------



## pot_luck

^^If the daughter dressed like a 17 yo she wouldn't look so old.


----------



## divalicioust

I actually meant to say I like Evelyn's outfit not Gloria.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

pot_luck said:


> ^^If the daughter dressed like a 17 yo she wouldn't look so old.


And wiped some of that makeup off!  At 17 years old....well actually STILL at my age all I wear is gloss!


----------



## scarlett13

Susie looks like an insect.


----------



## DC-Cutie

scarlett13 said:


> Susie looks like an insect.



  Her teeth bother me... they look jagged like piranahs


----------



## scarlett13

dc-cutie said:


> Her teeth bother me... They look jagged like piranahs



lmao!


----------



## .pursefiend.

on twitter they been calling her an avatar


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> Her teeth bother me... they look jagged like piranahs


 
Possibly the funniest post ever


----------



## pot_luck

DC-Cutie said:


> Her teeth bother me... they look jagged like piranahs


----------



## harlem_cutie

scarlett13 said:


> Susie looks like an insect.



praying mantis?



DC-Cutie said:


> Her teeth bother me... they look jagged like piranahs



lmao!

my husband thinks she looks like Roger from "American Dad". I swear I almost died laughing.


----------



## chantal1922

^^rofl


----------



## airborne

this show is like WOW...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Evelyn's teeth are too side for her mouth...


----------



## mzkyie

what is with these women and GIANT earrings?


----------



## tonij2000

What was the point of tonights episode?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

mzkyie said:


> what is with these women and GIANT earrings?


I know!  It just bugs me for some reason, lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

tonij2000 said:


> What was the point of tonights episode?



To give a visual and example for the definition of PLAYED. Because that is exactly what Evelyn did to herself in this episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> To give a visual and example for the definition of PLAYED. Because that is exactly what Evelyn did to herself in this episode.


 
clap, clap, clap and clap some more....

and I say, these are supposed to be GROWN women!  SMDH!


----------



## pollinilove

what did eve mean when she told that other wife your at the bottom of the pool for nba wives?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess she means there is some kind of hierarchy among the players wives. Probably based on how much their husbands make, team, stats, who is screwing who, etc. 

Either way Vanessa was right went she told Eve a) she was not a wife b) she wasn't in the league.

I think that probably set her off more than the alleged stalking.


----------



## pollinilove

so let me get this kobe bryants wife is at the top cause her husband is a good player  but the bench warmers wife  is at the bottom ?


----------



## pollinilove

funny for vanessa bryant to be at the top you never see her with other wives . the only person you see her with is her kids or her mom


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> so let me get this kobe bryants wife is at the top cause her husband is a good player but the bench warmers wife is at the bottom ?


 
Kobe's wife is at the 'top' because she is actually a WIFE (I think that was Vanessa's point, regardless of the players status - player or bencher)..  something that Eve just can't wrap her hands around - LOL


----------



## Jahpson

vanessa bryant was on the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> vanessa bryant was on the show?


 
heck no...  I think her last name was Davis (don't know who her husband is or what team he's on)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh I wish. No, this was another Vanessa. I don't know who she is married too.


----------



## pollinilove

no vanessa bryant was not on the show she keeps to herself and does not go on any tv shows not even mtv cribs you never see her or hear her talk .


Jahpson said:


> vanessa bryant was on the show?


----------



## pollinilove

vanessa davis was the one talking about eve . vanessa davis is married to rick davis used to play for the cippers and now plays over seas for turkey


----------



## pollinilove

google


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> vanessa davis was the one talking about eve . vanessa davis is married to rick davis used to play for the cippers and now plays over seas for turkey


 
so since he's overseas is he still considered 'in the league - NBA'?


----------



## .pursefiend.

so from what i understand vanessa and ricky aren't married anymore. so she shouldn't be throwing stones either lol


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^Are you kidding me?  She isn't really a wife either?  This show is a joke!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> so from what i understand vanessa and ricky aren't married anymore. so she shouldn't be throwing stones either lol


 
all of these un-wifed 'wives'....  go SIDDOWN!


----------



## Jahpson

scarlett13 said:


> Susie looks like an insect.


 
agreed and I find it absolutely hysterical that is often giving the ladies advice on relationships.

She, an *ex-girlfriend* of a NBA player


----------



## Jahpson

pollinilove said:


> no vanessa bryant was not on the show she keeps to herself and does not go on any tv shows not even mtv cribs you never see her or hear her talk .


 
damn. LOL


----------



## Jahpson

pollinilove said:


> google


 
thanks 

I tried to look up if Jennifer and Eric have children together and couldn't find it. Anyone know on the top of their head?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^No they do not.  They mentioned it in the episode when they were looking for a new house.  Suzie mentioned they should start having kids because they will have all this space and Eric was not too keen on the idea...lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> agreed and I find it absolutely hysterical that is often giving the ladies advice on relationships.
> 
> She, an *ex-girlfriend* of a NBA player


 
I thought Suzie was an ex-wife of Michael Olowokandi


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Suzie was an ex-wife of Michael Olowokandi


 

uh uh, 


> She met professional basketball player Michael Olowokondi while attending college at Pepperdine University and was pregnant with their first child her senior year in college. They would have two wonderful children and be together for 10 years before finally splitting


 
I'm hearing they dated for 10 years *snicker* and had two kids


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> all of these un-wifed 'wives'.... go SIDDOWN!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read that Eric has six kids from previous relationships. I don't know if it is true. Remember the episode about Evelyn's bday dinner her friend called Jen a fake. She was the one that tweeted it.


----------



## pollinilove

i can see why no nba wife is on the show as for jen her husband is retired . another rumor is that the miami heat coach and owner told the players to tell there wives do not go on the show if asked


----------



## mzkyie

Its silly how none of these women are married, the one who is, is skating on the edge of divorce. I think the REAL 'NBA Wives' have far too much common sense to be associated with this show. It has no substance because all these women do is discuss infidelity. I must say, these women are everything I assumed they were, a bunch of gold diggers with too much time on their hands. I actually applaud Dwight Howard for putting that gag order on Royce. Her not being able to mention him on the show makes her a favorable cast member for me.


----------



## pollinilove

is that why they do not talk about dwight howard?


----------



## michie

Well, Royce said she cannot even say his name when she was on Wendy Williams. The others may just be playing it safe. This show is beyond stupid, though.


----------



## pollinilove

if you go to the vh1 site it has cast interviews and gloria says the reason she does not want to be friends with royce  is cause matt is friends with howard and works with howard. gloria says royce and howard do not get along and matt asked her not to be friends with howards ex.


----------



## pollinilove

if i was a real nba wife i would not be on the show. makes it hard on your husband and his team mates will hate him and the wives will hate you


----------



## pot_luck

What is with these chics throwing drinks on people? I swear there would be a lot of slow sing...


----------



## airborne

..lol it must be a new trend..lol...

in bad taste...this show is so funny last night was the 1st time i knew it even existed..


----------



## Jahpson

pot_luck said:


> What is with these chics throwing drinks on people? I swear there would be a lot of slow sing...


 
..and flower bringing! Exactly! Throwing drinks is right up there with spitting IMO


----------



## pollinilove

i think the drink thing is an act anyone see how both drink had been water.


----------



## Jahpson

yeah but that lady had pounds of makeup on and her hair was all done. not to mention that dress was probably expensive. So its like throwing acid LOL


----------



## pot_luck

And then she sits there with water dripping down her face


----------



## airborne

lol..


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> clap, clap, clap and clap some more....
> 
> and I say,* these are supposed to be GROWN women*! SMDH!


 
Why go to LA to confront that Vanessa, and Eve ended up making herself look even more stupid than she does already!  She told the PI she was ready to take legal action, why not do that?  Why did Vanessa sit there and let them gang up on her like that and then take the water thrown on her??  I'm imagining these things going down with people I know and the results would have been drastically different!



DC-Cutie said:


> all of these un-wifed 'wives'.... *go SIDDOWN*!


 
Pitiful, Eve still crying about her 10 year relationship with her boyfriend.  And they argue about who is an NBA wife, but the other could have been because she was a fiancee...I'm learning things since I didn't know about this hierarchy thing in the NBA.  It's quite clear why these women were chosen for this show.


----------



## gre8dane

I understand Gloria is on the show, but wasn't Shaq a chronic cheater? Gloria's sister is not the only person who allegedy fooled around with Shaq, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> I understand Gloria is on the show, but wasn't Shaq a chronic cheater? Gloria's sister is not the only person who allegedy fooled around with Shaq, right?



no, but there is more to the story.  around the time that she was messing around with Shaq she found out she was preggers.  she's engaged to Gilbert Arenas, so there was some issues about paternity...


----------



## Jahpson

if I was Gilbert I would DEFINITELY ask for a paternity test

that woman living foul


----------



## pollinilove

so who was the baby daddy? i read about gilbert and he is a big brother to some kid he even got the kid a job as a towel boy for his nba team .


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> no, but there is more to the story. around the time that she was messing around with Shaq she found out she was preggers. she's engaged to Gilbert Arenas, so there was some issues about paternity...


 
OK, now I remember.  I know it's not all about looks, but Gilbert or Shaq, Gilbert or Shaq....Gilbert or ewwww


----------



## yesenia1070

oh that sucks i dont have vh1


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> OK, now I remember. I know it's not all about looks, but Gilbert or Shaq, Gilbert or Shaq....Gilbert or ewwww


 
right.

I guess money does have power! Power to make you blind into who your sleeping with! yikes


----------



## FullyLoaded

gre8dane said:


> OK, now I remember. I know it's not all about looks, but Gilbert or Shaq, Gilbert or Shaq....Gilbert or ewwww


 
Word. I wonder if they are even still together. Messy, messy, messy.


----------



## chantal1922

Looks like there will be a second season and a reunion show on June 20th
http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/05/2...TWITTER&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Looks like there will be a second season and a reunion show on June 20th
> http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/05/2...TWITTER&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


 
Why Lawd? Why???


----------



## serafina

Royce Howard? why cant Royce say his name??


----------



## pollinilove

royce is not a howard she was never his wife as far as i know they just had a baby


----------



## oxyoxy136

I will be watching that reunion, not even gonna lie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oxyoxy136 said:


> I will be watching that reunion, not even gonna lie.


 
me, too! :couch:


----------



## Jahpson

pollinilove said:


> royce is not a howard she was never his wife as far as i know they just had a baby


 
i heard they didnt even date! Their fling was "accidental"


----------



## pollinilove

well thats sad  what do you tell your kids from a one time fling .


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's kinda sad and funny at the time, that Eve is like the leader of the pack, the hardest chick - yet, she is the one still crying over Antoine...

Can't wait to see what goes down with Gloria at their dinner..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really don't understand why these women need for Gloria to pick them over her sister.


----------



## gloss_gal

I need a Basketball Wives marathon.  I saw an episode yesterday when someone threw water in someone else's face.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...tball-wives-reunion-special-cast-member-suzie


----------



## serafina

^hahahahaha oh God these women are so effin childish *smh*


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...tball-wives-reunion-special-cast-member-suzie


 
so they've moved on from cups of water to buckets???  I... quit...  These bishes are true definitions of chickenheads


----------



## meela188

Jahpson said:


> i heard they didnt even date! Their fling was "accidental"


 
Royce said that they started dating in the off season and then when the season picked back up they were fine but they broke up shortly after and then it was a problem. She was a dancer, traveling with the team. She was around A LOT for it to be a one time thing.


----------



## meela188

BagOuttaHell said:


> I really don't understand why these women need for Gloria to pick them over her sister.


 
I don't think they expect Gloria to pick them over her sister, I think they are looking for some kind of acknowledgement that what Gloria's sister did was wrong. It's not like Shaunie was a stranger, Gloria's sister knew Shaunie personally, it's messed up. Wrong is Wrong, and that chick is dead wrong. I have noticed that Gloria has never once denied the allegations, she just goes on a rant about "blood" anytime it's brought up. I believe that Gloria knows that her man may not be entirely faithful, but she also knows her relationship with Matt is far better than most in the league. When Evelyn called her out at the dinner table about Matt not being faithful she cut that conversation short "My relationship with Matt is between Matt amd I". If I truly beleived my husband to be was faithful to me and someone was brazen enough to challenge me on it, I would have asked them to elaborate.


----------



## chantal1922

^^I agree 100%


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why does Gloria need to acknowledge her sister's behavior. They all know she slept with Shaq. And Shaq has slept around plenty and so has Shaunie. And then what? They are not going to move on from it. And why would she play herself like that on national television? She is not friends with these people. Then she has to answer to her family too? Please. Just so she can be one of them. And Evelyn and her bitterness is out of order. Is Matt faithful? Probably not. But why the hell does Evelyn have to keep questioning Gloria about it. Does she have something on him. If so, spill it. Just because she was dumb enough to stay with a man for 10 years and have nothing to show for it stop trying to drag everyone to the pity party.


----------



## gre8dane

meela188 said:


> I don't think they expect Gloria to pick them over her sister,* I think they are looking for some kind of acknowledgement that what Gloria's sister did was wrong. It's not like Shaunie was a stranger, Gloria's sister knew Shaunie personally, it's messed up. Wrong is Wrong, and that chick is dead wrong.* I have noticed that Gloria has never once denied the allegations, she just goes on a rant about "blood" anytime it's brought up. I believe that Gloria knows that her man may not be entirely faithful, but she also knows her relationship with Matt is far better than most in the league. When *Evelyn called her out at the dinner table about Matt not being faithful she cut that conversation short* "My relationship with Matt is between Matt amd I". If I truly beleived my husband to be was faithful to me and someone was brazen enough to challenge me on it, I would have asked them to elaborate.


 
Gloria doesn't need to say anything to that bitter lot of women about or against her sister.  Gloria may have said something to her sister in private about her alleged behavior, but no need to address this with anyone else.  It's not like her sister engaged in criminal behavior.  If it's that important, Shaunie needs to take this up with Gloria's sister herself as well as with the many many other women Shaq hooked up with.  I agree with Gloria and those women need to stop looking to her take a side or say anything against her sister.  Crazy.  Maybe they will bring in Gloria's sister for season 2.

Evelyn should take the money she is earning from this show and invest in some counseling.  This show leaves her looking like a complete fool, crying at the dinner table like that - she needs help in processing what has happened to her so she can stop being bitter about it and putting it on other couples.  Gloria's relationship is not Evelyn's business and if Matt is cheating, so what.  Gloria would only be doing what they have/are doing, staying with a cheating NBA player for "love" and the "rewards" it brings.

Hopefully the immature Royce will realize how she's been played by them all during this show.  She has it out for Gloria, but those others were worse in their treatment of her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't even understand the Royce and Gloria feud. They barely had contact with each other on the show. They have all talked behind each other's backs on camera. lol.


----------



## MickMick

Royce's baby daddy , Dwight Howard, has slapped with a multi-million dollar lawsuit if she speaks his name or shows their child.  Acrimonious relationship much?

So, Gloria's fiance (?) is Dwight's teammate.  He has told Gloria to limit her interaction with Royce because their friendship could cause a rift in his relationship with his teammates.  Um.  Yeah right.

He doesn't want Royce to tell Gloria of all of the cheerleaders he has banged.  Of course...Those are my thoughts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

How about Suzie is the ultimate frenemy that loves to set people up.  First she set-up her friend to get confronted by Eve, then Royce and Gloria (knowing nothing good was going to come of it)..

I really think there is more to the Sandra girl.  Because once again, Suzie always seems to be at the center of it.  I wonder if she fooled around with her man, too..


----------



## BagLovingMom

Lol this show... I still don't get why Shaunie is so upset if both of them had their share of indiscretions, maybe her and Gloria and the sister were close friends, IDK?? Gloria makes me laugh, acting so above it all, telling Royce she will never be a "wifey" with a "ring" Its like in her world the only men to be with are professional basketball players SMH.  Plus why no one checks her and points out she is not actually married I have no idea.  Evelyn is a mess, a true illogical mess, all the torment of groupies and crying about what she went through, Lord give it a rest! On the bright side-Jen's eyeshadow at the dinner was gorgeous-that's what's up lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^
**hands pumpin' in the air**  dats wats up..


----------



## olialm1

Why is Shaunie barely in the show? And is that other bball wife Vanessa the woman who was harassing Evelyn online/through texting? Sooo much drama! I really enjoyed the boxing episode. Royce is so tiny but fiesty


----------



## chantal1922

According to Necole *****ie Suzie was arrested when the reunion show was filmed



> There always seem to be some sort of Drama that goes down during Reality TV reunion shows, and the Basketball Wives Reunion was no different.  According to sources, the Reunion show was taped this past weekend in Los Angeles and cast member Suzie Ketcham was whisked away in handcuffs.
> 
> The drama started when the &#8220;groupie&#8221; known as &#8220;Plastic Surgery&#8221; aka Sandra Lopez showed up on the set as a surprise guest.  As you may remember, Suzie and Sandra  had a run in earlier in the season and Suzie threw water in Sandra&#8217;s face.
> When Sandra showed up on the set, Suzie stormed off angry, but later returned with a bucket of water. She then threw it on Sandra who tried to run but slipped and took a nasty fall in the process.  She was treated on set by paramedics who escorted her away on a stretcher. Suzie was arrested by police who took her away for questioning.  The last words heard from Sandra was &#8220;Call My Lawyer&#8221;



http://necolebitchie.com/2010/05/31...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter
smh at these women


----------



## meela188

BagLovingMom said:


> Lol this show... I still don't get why Shaunie is so upset if both of them had their share of indiscretions,* maybe her and Gloria and the sister were close friends, IDK??* Gloria makes me laugh, acting so above it all, telling Royce she will never be a "wifey" with a "ring" Its like in her world the only men to be with are professional basketball players SMH. Plus why no one checks her and points out she is not actually married I have no idea. Evelyn is a mess, a true illogical mess, all the torment of groupies and crying about what she went through, Lord give it a rest! On the bright side-Jen's eyeshadow at the dinner was gorgeous-that's what's up lol!


 
They were friends, I think that's why Shaunie is so hurt. Also I'm not so inclined to beleive that Shaunie was unfaithful. I mean it was floating around the gossip sites for a while but there was never anything to back it up. It's like Shaq accused her of it in their initial divorce proceedings and then everyone ran with the story. I don't think Shaq would have went back to Shaunie and stayed with her for another two years if she had actually been unfaithful to him. Often times when a man is unfaithful they start beleiving that their partner is cheating as well, IDK maybe it illiminates some of their guilt. My ex was like that, my friends ex husband was like that as well; He cheated on her all the time and then he would start accusing her of cheating and go through her phone like a mad man.


----------



## tonij2000

Gloria seriously needs a reality check, she's a baby momma just like the rest of them (except for Shaunie and Jen) and how dare she criticize Suzies parenting skills. 

I'm glad Jen is staying in her marriage, hope it works out!

Royce is a cutie, she can go on and make a life for her self.

Eve and Suzie need to "retire." 

Shaunie seems like she's moved on with her life but still, when your husband is unfaithful to you, it can be devastating and it's multiplied with Shaq! High profile, paying his flings big bucks, remember Supahead?


----------



## gloss_gal

I thought I heard that Shaq is trying to keep Shaunie from appearing on the show.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

what is Royce's story? only thing i could find on the internet is that she had a baby with Dwight Howard. is that b4 or during being a dancer?? she is quite a wild one. there are pics of her gyrating (recently) and dancing at TO's pool party event in Miami Beach. i wonder what her baby daddy thinks about that??


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> what is Royce's story? only thing i could find on the internet is that she had a baby with Dwight Howard. is that b4 or during being a dancer?? she is quite a wild one. there are pics of her gyrating (recently) and dancing at TO's pool party event in Miami Beach. i wonder what her baby daddy thinks about that??



she was a dancer when she met Dwight and had the baby.  I'm sure he doesn't think much of her, that's probably why she's not allowed to mention his name or their son's name...


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^
> **hands pumpin' in the air** dats wats up..


 

that was soooooooooo funny when royce was imitating her


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> that was soooooooooo funny when royce was imitating her


 
and Royce may not be the picture of Etiquette with all her booty poppin and droppin' it like it's hot...  But that damn Gloria with all her ghetto speak had me HOLLERIN' and even more so when they got all the clips of her saying it over and over and over...


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> that was soooooooooo funny when royce was imitating her


 
I know.

"thats whats up" who says that anymore?


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> so they've moved on from cups of water to buckets???  I... quit...  These bishes are true definitions of chickenheads



What's a chickenhead?

I am having the hardest time with shaunie when she's on the camera because I can't bear to look at her nostrils. 

The producers don't seem really slick in ways they try to get people to "resolve" issues in very contrived manners. For example, the walk down Rodeo Drive in the finale, the dinner with Shaunie at the head of the table even though it made the seating uneven, etc.

Royce looks really old and there's something about her that screams "unclassy." She seems very rough.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> and Royce may not be the picture of Etiquette with all her booty poppin and droppin' it like it's hot... But that damn Gloria with all her ghetto speak had me HOLLERIN' and even more so when they got all the clips of her saying it over and over and over...


 
yes! i'm sure there's a .gif somewhere on the net of that already. CLASSIC!!!



Jahpson said:


> I know.
> 
> "thats whats up" who says that anymore?


 
right! she was trying to sound "hip" #fail



creighbaby said:


> What's a chickenhead?
> 
> I am having the hardest time with shaunie when she's on the camera because *I can't bear to look at her nostrils*.
> 
> The producers don't seem really slick in ways they try to get people to "resolve" issues in very contrived manners. For example, the walk down Rodeo Drive in the finale, the dinner with Shaunie at the head of the table even though it made the seating uneven, etc.
> 
> Royce looks really old and there's something about her that screams "unclassy." She seems very rough.


 
 her nostrils flare up like a bull


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce's nostril flare up too.  When she was at dinner at the little confrontation with  2- babies-ALMOST-down-the-aisle-to-be-a-wifey-sister-slept-with-Shaq Gloria


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> What's a chickenhead?


 
from the Urban Dictionary:

A chickenhead, you can find one anywhere, on in the hood, on the street. It's a bird that you take home and wear out.


----------



## *Jem*

^^^  

I am so sad I missed this! I hope VH1 replays this last episode soon


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ShimmaPuff said:


> OK, Pet Peeve Alert.
> 
> Here's What: If somebody expresses interest in or admiration for your man, whether it's a perfectly nice person who really had no idea he was married, or a bus station skank, they have still paid a compliment to your taste, and deserve the same smile and "Thank You" they would get if they said your earrings are pretty. (Or tried to pick one up if you laid them down for a minute while you brushed your hair or something).
> 
> Here's What Else: That person who's interested in your man is _not_ the one who made a commitment to you. The burden of appropriate behavior is on your man's shoulders, not hers.
> 
> She may have made a commitment to someone else, and if so, then that's on her, and it's the problem of the person to whom she made the commitment. Not you, not your husband.
> 
> Anyone, male or female, who hits on Mr Puff comes away from the event feeling totally charmed, and more importantly, totally charming, good about themselves, with a smile on their face and just the right amount of notion that if only he'd met THEM first....
> 
> Now Mr Puff is 46, very "sophisticated," meaning that his life has included a wide range of people, places and things, experiences and ideas, plus he has special enchantment powers
> 
> But any and every man, even the more "mature" segment of the teenaged boy population, can be friendly and kind and let the person know that they are as flattered as they are unavailable.
> 
> Stepping up to somebody because they "talked to" or otherwise hit on your, or someone else's man, is just not polite.
> 
> /End sermon


 

Great Post! I agree!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

baglovingmom said:


> lol this show... I still don't get why shaunie is so upset if both of them had their share of indiscretions, maybe her and gloria and the sister were close friends, idk?? Gloria makes me laugh, acting so above it all, telling royce she will never be a "wifey" with a "ring" its like in her world the only men to be with are professional basketball players smh. Plus why no one checks her and points out she is not actually married i have no idea. Evelyn is a mess, a true illogical mess, all the torment of groupies and crying about what she went through, lord give it a rest! On the bright side-jen's eyeshadow at the dinner was gorgeous-that's what's up lol!


 

lol!!


----------



## First Lady

Yeah my husband and I thinks Royce has a Granny face. She's not attractive to me at all. I had to show my husband who D.Howard's baby momma was because he plays on my husbands favorite team (since 1991) and he was very disappointed. I read that she was a short fling and she got pregnant and they were never together, that's why he doesnt want his named mentioned and wants to protect his son from one of the VH1 "cooning" Shows.

Gloria: Well I called her out a long time ago on this blog. I saw right through her, she was so easy to read. I really didn't think Barnes would marry her after all this and her past has creeped out for the world to know, but on the Magic website he said he and Gloria will wed this summer. Ok Barnes, GOOD LUCK!!!

Shaunie: Shaq has been cheating on this woman since the beginning of time, that is a known fact. I think Shaq was accusing her to save face cause all his dirt was and has been out for years. Also this my be her karma, she did leave her first husband for Shaq. So I don't feel too bad for her but I can't stand Shaq. 






creighbaby said:


> What's a chickenhead?
> 
> I am having the hardest time with shaunie when she's on the camera because I can't bear to look at her nostrils.
> 
> The producers don't seem really slick in ways they try to get people to "resolve" issues in very contrived manners. For example, the walk down Rodeo Drive in the finale, the dinner with Shaunie at the head of the table even though it made the seating uneven, etc.
> 
> Royce looks really old and there's something about her that screams "unclassy." She seems very rough.


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> from the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> A chickenhead, you can find one anywhere, on in the hood, on the street. It's a bird that you take home and wear out.



My, my, my. 

(I live in Brooklyn, and there are lots of chicken bones on the street and probably a few chickenheads too!)


----------



## Jahpson

LMAO!! Royce does have a granny face! especially when she smiles. I expect to see no teeth at all. awww


----------



## creighbaby

jahpson said:


> lmao!! Royce does have a granny face! Especially when she smiles. I expect to see no teeth at all. Awww



yes!


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> LMAO!! Royce does have a granny face! *especially when she smiles. I expect to see no teeth at all.* awww


 
:lolots:


----------



## cocoandjen

:lolots::lolots:





DC-Cutie said:


> all of these un-wifed 'wives'.... go SIDDOWN!


----------



## Ladybug09

That is true about the teeth.

How is gloria gonna talk about "you will never be a wife" UMMM, she CAN'T talk!!! She may have a ring, but at the rate she's going she' will be just like Tiny ENGAGED for years and YEARS AND YEARS. Until he says I do, she aint a wife either and if I was Royce I would have thrown that right back in her FACE!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> That is true about the teeth.
> 
> How is gloria gonna talk about "you will never be a wife" UMMM, she CAN'T talk!!! She may have a ring, but at the rate she's going she' will be just like Tiny ENGAGED for years and YEARS AND YEARS. Until he says I do, she aint a wife either and if I was Royce I would have thrown that right back in her FACE!


 
just like her sister.  3 kids later, big ass ring and no husband!  

I wonder if there will be an unedited version of the show released on DVD.  I'd watch that for the catty comments alone


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, so the sister has 3 kids?  I knew one was for Arenas. Anyone got a pic of the sister?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

yeah I'd like to see what she looks like too


----------



## .pursefiend.

her nose is SERIOUS too

and according to an article i found - all 3 kids are by Arenas

i'm looking for bigger pictures of her


----------



## Jahpson

god!! Gilbert has that face that you just want to punch!! lol

so all those kids are his? or???

I mean if she is sleeping around on him (which is odd because usually the players are doing that) i would guess all those kids wouldn't be his? especially the recent one


----------



## .pursefiend.

^the first 2 are and the last one is like momma's baby poppa's maybe


----------



## DC-Cutie

when Gilbert used to keep a blog he would write some not so nice stuff about her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^the first 2 are and the last one is like momma's baby poppa's maybe


 
Shaq's maybe...


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks Purse for the pics. Yep she got a big ol ring too, but still just a baby momma!


----------



## meela188

Jahpson said:


> god!! Gilbert has that face that you just want to punch!! lol
> 
> so all those kids are his? or???
> 
> I* mean if she is sleeping around on him (which is odd because usually the players are doing that)* i would guess all those kids wouldn't be his? especially the recent one


 
Shaq was probably selling her rainbows and lollipops. She probably thought she was on the come up, besides Kobe Shaq is the head honcho.


----------



## kbabe342

This show should be called Basketball Exes & Baby Mammas


----------



## scarlett13

Gilbert Arenas is an idiot. How you gonna pull a gun out in the locker room on your teammate over a few dollars? haha

Man, I started out liking Royce.. but it's funny that she can forgive ALL those girls for talkin about her behind her back, but she can't forgive Gloria. Prolly because everybody doesn't like Gloria and she's jus tryin to fit in. That's lame. 

Another thing.. Basketball players date average lookin' girls. It can't be too hard to pull one.


----------



## serafina

when is the reunion show?


----------



## needloub

serafina said:


> when is the reunion show?


 
This Sunday I think at 9pm ET

Good lord...I watch too much reality shows


----------



## DC-Cutie

serafina said:


> when is the reunion show?


 
it's supposed to air on the 20th, but I haven't even seen a preview.  Has anyone else?  I wonder if the water throwing, slipping and ultimate arrest on set will delay the airing?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I havent seen any previews either, I'll watch just to see what they're wearing.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

scarlett13 said:


> Gilbert Arenas is an idiot. How you gonna pull a gun out in the locker room on your teammate over a few dollars? haha
> 
> Man, I started out liking Royce.. but it's funny that she can forgive ALL those girls for talkin about her behind her back, but she can't forgive Gloria. Prolly because everybody doesn't like Gloria and she's jus tryin to fit in. That's lame.
> 
> Another thing.. Basketball players date average lookin' girls. It can't be too hard to pull one.


 

I'm mad late, but I just discovered this thread (now I have to spend all afternoon reading it!).  I think Royce is unforgiving of Gloria because she went to bat for her sooo many times, defending her against the other girls At least Royce had some idea that the other girls disliked her. She didn't know Gloria disliked her that much.


----------



## tonij2000

Gloria says she's not gonna risk Matt's reputation by being friends with Royce, she really is delusional!

Is the reunion tonight?


----------



## tonij2000

Yep, it's tonight!


----------



## Belle49

The reunion was on this morning. I tivo'ed it and watching it right now.


----------



## Belle49

I FREAKING love Susie & Royce!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> I FREAKING love Susie & Royce!!!



don't spill it, please


----------



## divalicioust

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## chantal1922

This reunion is very lackluster.


----------



## divalicioust

Oh boy, lol.  I better bring DOWN my expectations, lol.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

uh oh...here it goes...


----------



## tonij2000

I thought it was aiight but when did throwing glasses and buckets of water represent hood?


----------



## gre8dane

BOOO to the reunion.  The hostess must have been Shaunie's friend - she did not ask any hard questions of the b-ball "wives".  I don't blame Gloria for not showing up to the reunion.  Suzie taking off her heels to drop the bucket of water on Plastic Surgery and running off was WEAK.  I'm wondering if Royce watched the same show and how the others talked about her - the tears and referring to the "sisterhood" was ridiculous.  She needs new friends.  But, they were all on tv, on "their show" so I guess that is what mattered.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ah, I forgot to catch the repeat tonight. I'm sure it'll be shown over and over though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> This reunion is very lackluster.


 
you can say that again.  Total snooze-fest!


----------



## divalicioust

I feell asleep on it, lol.


----------



## .pursefiend.

chantal1922 said:


> This reunion is very lackluster.


 
i agree..i was bored


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope Gloria doesn't have to eat her words.  I mean really, you can have the ring and the children and the man, but if he hasn't made an honest woman out of you, you can't really call yourself a wife either.

She said to Royce "You will never have what we have.  You will never be a wifey" Duh?  What is it so good that they have that's special.  I have never heard a wife, call herself WIFEY.  that's some childish name for women playing 'wife'!  

Let's recap shall we:
Suzie - ex-girlfriend (no ring)
Evelyn - ex-fiance (no wedding)
Royce - ex-bootycall (nothing)
Jennifer - about to be an ex-wife with a hubby that cheats on her all over town.  With his Magilla Gorilla lookin' self.
Shawnie - TRUE ex-wife with money in the bank to show for it
Gloria - 2 kids, ring, no walk down the aisle...... yet....  if ever

let us not forget her sister, Laura, 3 kids, ring, no walk down the aisle... yet... if ever


----------



## .pursefiend.

^these chicks be so quick to play house and be mad and bitter when the dude peaces out. DUMMIES


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Gloria doesn't have to eat her words. I mean really, you can have the ring and the children and the man, but if he hasn't made an honest woman out of you, you can't really call yourself a wife either.
> 
> She said to Royce "You will never have what we have. You will never be a wifey" Duh? What is it so good that they have that's special. I have never heard a wife, call herself WIFEY. that's some childish name for women playing 'wife'!
> 
> Let's recap shall we:
> Suzie - ex-girlfriend (no ring)
> Evelyn - ex-fiance (no wedding)
> Royce - ex-bootycall (nothing)
> Jennifer - about to be an ex-wife with a hubby that cheats on her all over town. With his Magilla Gorilla lookin' self.
> Shawnie - TRUE ex-wife with money in the bank to show for it
> Gloria - 2 kids, ring, no walk down the aisle...... yet.... if ever
> 
> let us not forget her sister, Laura, 3 kids, ring, no walk down the aisle... yet... if ever


 
Yes!


----------



## taniherd

chantal1922 said:


> *This reunion is very lackluster*.


 


BTW...love your avatar.  I  Maxwell.


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

Matt Barnes calling the Basketball Wives Hoes....
http://theybf.com/2010/06/21/matt-barnes-goes-in-on-basketball-wives-calls-them-hoes

wonder if he is including his fiance and might-be-future-sister-in-law


----------



## *Jem*

I couldn't watch the reunion it was lame. 

Matt needs to shut his mouth for real though. Let your woman handle her own biz


----------



## serafina

Plastic Surgery seemed like the only woman talking sense, to be honest. No one had anything to say to her. However, when she bought up suzie doing someone in Vegas, thats when suddenly Suzie got all offended and crazy. Cuz she was AIRED OUT!! hahaha good for her too being put in jail... that is some classless nonsense they're all pulling off grown ass women running around throwing water when they cant speak out their problems on a mature level. tsk tsk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

serafina said:


> *Plastic Surgery seemed like the only woman talking sense, to be honest. No one had anything to say to her.* However, when she bought up suzie doing someone in Vegas, thats when suddenly Suzie got all offended and crazy. Cuz she was AIRED OUT!! hahaha good for her too being put in jail... that is some classless nonsense they're all pulling off grown ass women running around throwing water when they cant speak out their problems on a mature level. tsk tsk.


 
mmkay...  there must be some truth to what she was saying, otherwise why would they all be up in arms.

I do believe that Jenn's hubby may have called her a 'business arrangement'.  She knows he's been unfaithful and just upset that she has come face to face with a woman that he may have been with.  But, she is that woman that will stay for the sake of the lifestyle.  nevermind that he doesn't give a damn about you.

Suzie - hmmmmm...  what were you up to in Vegas that caused you to run to the back and get a bucket of water to difuse the tea that Plastic Surgery was spillin'???


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Gloria doesn't have to eat her words. I mean really, you can have the ring and the children and the man, but if he hasn't made an honest woman out of you, you can't really call yourself a wife either.
> 
> She said to Royce "You will never have what we have. You will never be a wifey" Duh? What is it so good that they have that's special. I have never heard a wife, call herself WIFEY. that's some childish name for women playing 'wife'!
> 
> Let's recap shall we:
> Suzie - ex-girlfriend (no ring)
> Evelyn - ex-fiance (no wedding)
> Royce - ex-bootycall (nothing)
> Jennifer - about to be an ex-wife with a hubby that cheats on her all over town. With his Magilla Gorilla lookin' self.
> Shawnie - TRUE ex-wife with money in the bank to show for it
> Gloria - 2 kids, ring, no walk down the aisle...... yet.... if ever
> 
> let us not forget her sister, Laura, 3 kids, ring, no walk down the aisle... yet... if ever


 

Im floored on how Gloria thinks she is better then anyone just because she plays wifey.

I bet they aren't really going to get married. $100 cash

wifey = main girl (out of many)

wife = ultimate life partner be it: spiritual, legal, etc.

and I can't get over Suzie's role. ex-girlfriend? really?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Right!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^these chicks be so quick to play house and be mad and bitter when the dude peaces out. DUMMIES


 

right! they are so pressed to become a wife that they do any and everything for these men, then are all bitter when the men leave.


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


> *Im floored on how Gloria thinks she is better then anyone just because she plays wifey.*
> 
> *I bet they aren't really going to get married. $100 cash*
> 
> wifey = main girl (out of many)
> 
> wife = ultimate life partner be it: spiritual, legal, etc.
> 
> and I can't get over Suzie's role. ex-girlfriend? really?


I am also thinking they are not  going to get married.


----------



## pollinilove

what are matt and gloria waiting for ? you can alwasy have a small wedding


----------



## chantal1922

^^I am wondering the same thing. Heck if they didn't have time to plan a wedding they could have went to the court house! How long have they been engaged?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i saw in an article (forgot where) centered around his latest *****-fit twitter rant that they're "supposed" to be getting married in august


----------



## Jahpson

yeah right. When folks rant and run their mouth they say anything.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Finally watched the reunion and was pretty bored by it all.   _


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i saw in an article (forgot where) centered around his latest *****-fit twitter rant that they're "supposed" to be getting married in august


 
Well this must be the summer of NBA BabyMommas finally making it down the aisle - First LaLa now Gloria.....  yay


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Gloria doesn't have to eat her words. I mean really, you can have the ring and the children and the man, but if he hasn't made an honest woman out of you, you can't really call yourself a wife either.
> 
> She said to Royce "You will never have what we have. You will never be a wifey" Duh? What is it so good that they have that's special. *I have never heard a wife, call herself WIFEY. that's some childish name for women playing 'wife'! *


 


.pursefiend. said:


> ^these chicks be so quick *to play house and be mad and bitter *when the dude peaces out. DUMMIES


 
And this is one of the issues I have with this so called reunion.  Maybe I'm just used to the Housewives reunion shows where Andy will ask the hard uncomfortable questions.  The host did not ask about the silly hierarchy of the wives and how much the women value it.  Evelyn and Gloria threw their "fiancée" status in someone's face and Shaunie sat on the stage looking real stupid saying "Who's Matt?"  Why didn't the host ask Shaunie about why she waited for the show to grill Gloria about her sister & Shaq although they were "such good friends" before the show.  This would have and should have been discussed before the show.  Also, the host should have asked why Shaunie seems so haunted by this affair when Shaq has had quite a few and I'm sure Shaunie was friends with a few of them also.  The host should have asked Jennifer WHY she wants to stay with her hubby, why does she feel it's what's "right for her".  Also, the host should have asked Evelyn WHY she broke off her marriage after waiting 10 years and with a 1/2-made wedding dress, yet she was bitter and crying the whole season.  The host never asked Royce about the others talking about her like a dog although Royce said she had found a place and voice with the others.

But no, the reunion ended up with all of them talking about their "sisterhood".  Boooo.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> Im floored on *how Gloria thinks she is better* then anyone just because she plays wifey.


 
I don't see Gloria as looking down on the others.  I see her as more on the defense with a FU attitude about what they were trying to say in her ear.  Gloria is not new to the NBA scene with her sister being just like all of them on the show.  Seemed to me Gloria had her own thing figured out (despite it being the same tired situation the others have/had) and was not going to listen to the bitterness spewing from the others.  The conversation Evelyn & Jennifer were desperately trying to have at Gloria's house/dinner was ridiculous - I'd have them on check as well.  Add the fact that they were all expecting Gloria to speak against her sister over the Shaq situation and the way they treated her when she refused.  Gloria should be "ride or die" about her sister against any of those sad women.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going to start a petition for Wendy Williams to be the host for all reality show reunion specials!  Tanika Ray was so not needed.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i think my issue with gloria was she had this attitude like "it wont happen to me" thats what pissed me off. i mean she has her sister as an example that be trolling for atheletes...what makes her think there isn't already a snake in the grass waiting for the "honeymoon" to end.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think that Gloria comes off really tacky during the whole season. I hate using this word but whenever she interacted with the other girls she acted so .. ghetto.


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> i think my issue with gloria was she had this attitude like "it wont happen to me" thats what pissed me off. i mean she has her sister as an example that be trolling for atheletes...what makes her think there isn't already a snake in the grass waiting for the "honeymoon" to end.


 exactly!


----------



## Oceane

The women have no class. What a shame!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i think my issue with gloria was she had this attitude like "it wont happen to me" thats what pissed me off. i mean she has her sister as an example that be trolling for atheletes...what makes her think there isn't already a snake in the grass waiting for the "honeymoon" to end.


 

Right! Her and her boo may have a great relationship, but given the odds she better be preparing for that rainy day that more than likely will come.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jahpson, I raise your $100 to $200 they won't get married. Gloria well we an eternal Baby Momma.

Heck, we know MONEY isn't the reason why they havent married. Pawn that dang on ring in and spend it on the wedding if so.


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to start a petition for Wendy Williams to be the host for all reality show reunion specials!  Tanika Ray was so not needed.



she really wasn't. When she introduced herself I was like, WHO? 

I bet Shaunie controlled what was asked in the reunion since she was the exec producer of the show. They had beef with Gloria so they dogged her out and forbid asking the real stuff about everyone.

Royce better watch out though. She is going to be next.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Jahpson, I raise your $100 to $200 they won't get married. Gloria well we an eternal Baby Momma.
> 
> Heck, we know MONEY isn't the reason why they havent married. Pawn that dang on ring in and spend it on the wedding if so.


 
*Jahpson & Ladybug*: I see your $100 & $200 and raise you both, triple or nothing, that not only is she not getting married but her and her sister will be roommates raising NBA Baller kids!

**raises hands in the air** dat's whats up!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol!!!


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> And this is one of the issues I have with this so called reunion. Maybe I'm just used to the Housewives reunion shows where Andy will ask the hard uncomfortable questions. The host did not ask about the silly hierarchy of the wives and how much the women value it. Evelyn and Gloria threw their "fiancée" status in someone's face and Shaunie sat on the stage looking real stupid saying "Who's Matt?" Why didn't the host ask Shaunie about why she waited for the show to grill Gloria about her sister & Shaq although they were "such good friends" before the show. This would have and should have been discussed before the show. Also, the host should have asked why Shaunie seems so haunted by this affair when Shaq has had quite a few and I'm sure Shaunie was friends with a few of them also. The host should have asked Jennifer WHY she wants to stay with her hubby, why does she feel it's what's "right for her". Also, the host should have asked Evelyn WHY she broke off her marriage after waiting 10 years and with a 1/2-made wedding dress, yet she was bitter and crying the whole season. The host never asked Royce about the others talking about her like a dog although Royce said she had found a place and voice with the others.
> 
> But no, the reunion ended up with all of them talking about their "sisterhood". Boooo.


 

those are some good questions that should have been asked. I would have loved to know the answers to each and every one.


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> I don't see Gloria as looking down on the others. I see her as more on the defense with a FU attitude about what they were trying to say in her ear. Gloria is not new to the NBA scene with her sister being just like all of them on the show. Seemed to me Gloria had her own thing figured out (despite it being the same tired situation the others have/had) and was not going to listen to the bitterness spewing from the others. *The conversation Evelyn & Jennifer were desperately trying to have at Gloria's house/dinner was ridiculous* - I'd have them on check as well. Add the fact that they were all expecting Gloria to speak against her sister over the Shaq situation and the way they treated her when she refused. Gloria should be "ride or die" about her sister against any of those sad women.


 
i completely agree with you on that one. They are clearly jealous that she is still with her man and I think they really wanted to install some insecurity into the relationship (although I didn't get that too much with Jennifer).

I think Gloria is right in staying away from all of them *especially* Evelyn and Susie. two bitter former ex-girlfriends


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> *Jahpson & Ladybug*: I see your $100 & $200 and raise you both, triple or nothing, that not only is she not getting married but her and her sister will be roommates raising NBA Baller kids!
> 
> **raises hands in the air** dat's whats up!!


 
I'm betting $1000...in euros!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

*Jem* said:


> she really wasn't. When she introduced herself I was like, WHO?
> 
> *I bet Shaunie controlled what was asked in the reunion since she was the exec producer of the show.* They had beef with Gloria so they dogged her out and forbid asking the real stuff about everyone.
> 
> Royce better watch out though. She is going to be next.


 
That's exactly it. Shaunie knew what she was doing with she pitched this show to VH1.



> I don't see Gloria as looking down on the others. I see her as more on the defense with a FU attitude about what they were trying to say in her ear. Gloria is not new to the NBA scene with her sister being just like all of them on the show. Seemed to me Gloria had her own thing figured out (despite it being the same tired situation the others have/had) and was not going to listen to the bitterness spewing from the others. The conversation Evelyn & Jennifer were desperately trying to have at Gloria's house/dinner was ridiculous - I'd have them on check as well. Add the fact that they were all expecting Gloria to speak against her sister over the Shaq situation and the way they treated her when she refused. Gloria should be "ride or die" about her sister against any of those sad women.




ITA. At times, I did think she thought she was better than the other women, but in some ways, imo, she was. They were always trying to start something, and were so bitter and angry about everything. At least Gloria was like 22 or 23, and I hope with age, she'll gain some wisdom. These other women were in their late twenties and in their thirties; too old to be doing what they were doing. You have Susie trying to convince a married woman to cheat, you have Shaunie who has cheated on Shaq (and vice versa) and has done a lot of shady ish, you have Jennifer who stays with a man who cheats on her all of the time and doesn't claim her, but sits around talking ish about everyone, you have Ev who bounced on her dude the second he went broke, and you have Royce, a woman who can't even speak of her child because she will get sued by the child's father. Hot messes all around, though Royce is considerably less offensive. 

I would never speak ill of my sibling to a group of blood-seeking chicks who were trying to get one over on me. Blood is thicker than water. It doesn't matter what I think of my sister's indiscretions, at the end of the day, she is my sister, and those broads are just acquaintances. I don't blame her for snapping at Ev and Jennifer because they were at HER house, trying to start something serious. Ring or not, she has children with Matt. Have some respect for that. Ev is just mad she stayed with Toine for like 10 years and has nothing to show for it but a random shoe store in Miami and Jennifer is just mad her husband doesn't like acknowledging their union.

On to another point, I agree with everyone else that Matt is not going to marry Gloria. If he wanted to, he would have done it. Before the kiddies. He has enough money to throw a huge wedding, so that's obviously not the issue. Gloria will likely be a forever girlfriend, like TI's girl, Tiny.

I was too through with the reunion by the time Royce started bawling. She had NO ONE to turn to, so she turned to Shaunie, and Shaunie saved her? I had to side-eye the heck out of her after that comment. And now she's bff with everyone else? The same people who said she had no class and was nasty? Oh. I wish I were that forgiving. I mean Ev was hardcore about her dislike of Royce, and now Royce loves her? Sad. I'll never get over that episode with the charity event, and when Royce went to hug Ev, Ev contorted her face like a little toddler. It was just so rude.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to start a petition for Wendy Williams to be the host for all reality show reunion specials! Tanika Ray was so not needed.


 
Hear hear!!



Jahpson said:


> those are some good questions that should have been asked. I would have loved to know the answers to each and every one.


 
I think that is one of the reasons I watched the show.  I couldn't help myself and wanted closure & see it to the end knowing that the best part would be the reunion.  But no....


----------



## gre8dane

BudgetBeauty said:


> That's exactly it. Shaunie knew what she was doing with she pitched this show to VH1.
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> ITA. At times, I did think she thought she was better than the other women, but in some ways, imo, she was. They were always trying to start something, and were so bitter and angry about everything. At least Gloria was like 22 or 23, and *I hope with age, she'll gain some wisdom*. These other women were in their late *twenties and in their thirties; too old to be doing what they were doing.* You have Susie trying to convince a married woman to cheat, you have Shaunie who has cheated on Shaq (and vice versa) and has done a lot of shady ish, you have Jennifer who stays with a man who cheats on her all of the time and doesn't claim her, but sits around talking ish about everyone, you have Ev who bounced on her dude the second he went broke, and you have Royce, a woman who can't even speak of her child because she will get sued by the child's father. Hot messes all around, though Royce is considerably less offensive.
> 
> *I would never speak ill of my sibling to a group of blood-seeking chicks* who were trying to get one over on me. Blood is thicker than water. It doesn't matter what I think of my sister's indiscretions, at the end of the day, *she is my sister, and those broads are just acquaintances*. I don't blame her for snapping at Ev and Jennifer because they were at HER house, trying to start something serious. Ring or not, she has children with Matt. Have some respect for that. Ev is just mad she stayed with Toine for like 10 years and has nothing to show for it but a random shoe store in Miami and Jennifer is just mad her husband doesn't like acknowledging their union.
> 
> On to another point, I agree with everyone else that *Matt is not going to marry Gloria*. If he wanted to, he would have done it. Before the kiddies. He has enough money to throw a huge wedding, so that's obviously not the issue. Gloria will likely be a forever girlfriend, like TI's girl, Tiny.
> 
> I was too through with the reunion by the time Royce started bawling. She had NO ONE to turn to, so she turned to Shaunie, and Shaunie saved her? I had to side-eye the heck out of her after that comment. And *now she's bff with everyone else? The same people who said she had no class and was nasty?* Oh. I wish I were that forgiving. I mean Ev was hardcore about her dislike of Royce, and now Royce loves her? Sad. I'll never get over that episode with the charity event, and when Royce went to hug Ev, Ev contorted her face like a little toddler. It was just so rude.


 
Agree with bolded.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> I would never speak ill of my sibling to a group of blood-seeking chicks who were trying to get one over on me. Blood is thicker than water. It doesn't matter what I think of my sister's indiscretions, at the end of the day, she is my sister, and those broads are just acquaintances.


 
I don't think they were trying to get her to speak ill of her sister, but rather acknowledge the messiness that goes on in the NBA.  She's sitting there acting like it don't happen!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Right!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I actually think she's well aware of what goes on in the NBA. But she wasn't going to give the ladies the satisfaction of knowing that, and she wasn't going to give them the satisfaction of knowing that she disapproved of her sister's actions. LOL. I wouldn't either. It's none of their business.

These ladies are prime examples of people with too much damn time and money on their hands (except Royce). If you want to be bitter, be bitter, but don't try to shove that bitterness down everyone else's throat (especially Susie). If Gloria doesn't want to talk about her sister or what she did or the infidelity/groupie situations that go down in the NBA, let it be.

I wish they had hired a better host for this. I know having LaLa would have been a conflict of interest, but at least some actual questions would have been answered.


----------



## Jahpson

I thought Royce was absolutely adorable once you take out her groupie tendancies


----------



## serafina

I think the other ladies were just trying to bring Gloria back down to Earth from where her head is in the clouds. It takes a big person to sit there and not lash back out at the way Gloria was acting all better than them when they know very well about her fiancee sleeping with someone else in NY. If that was me, I wouldve dished it to her the second she started acting like what she has is awesome and her man never creeps. REALITY CHECK DESPERATELY NEEDED!


----------



## chantal1922

*Gloria Govan Reveals Wedding Plans & Hints to &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; Season 2*





Read more: Gloria Govan Reveals Wedding Plans & Hints to &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; Season 2 | Necole *****ie.com 



> *****ie TV was in full effect during BET Awards weekend!  We stopped by the AJ Crimson Beauty Suite at the SLS Hotel in Beverly Hills and caught up with reality star Gloria Govan of VH1 Basketball Wives.  She was gorgeous and extremely sweet as she sat down with Sunni of *****ie TV to talk about everything from her upcoming wedding to what her and Matt were bumpin&#8217; in their iPods.
> 
> During the interview, Gloria revealed exclusively to NecoleBitchie.com that her wedding will take place next month in Santa Barbara.
> 
> &#8220;Yes, we are getting married on August 21st in Santa Barbara. We&#8217;re driving from L.A to Santa Barbara to check out the spot, we haven&#8217;t been there yet so hopefully it is what is suppose to be. [Planning the wedding] is fun but its really stressful! I haven&#8217;t had cold feet yet, but it gets to the point where I&#8217;m like &#8216;Can we just go to the courthouse?&#8217; Its so much work but its fun!
> 
> When we asked how involved her fiance Matt Barnes was in the planning of the wedding she responded &#8220;Matt is super involved! Matt was like listen&#8230;. &#8216;I want to get married by the beach, at sunset, in Southern California&#8230; make it happen!&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Gloria also revealed that the wedding colors they settled on where cobalt blue, lavender and slate but here&#8217;s where it gets interesting; after the interview was over her rep mentioned that Gloria was gearing up for Season 2. This came as a surprise to us because at the end of Season 1, Matt and Gloria almost made it clear that they wouldn&#8217;t be involved in another season of the show again.
> 
> After the reunion show aired, she told Vibe.com, &#8220;That was a small chapter in my life and I don&#8217;t want to be involved in season two if the same girls are involved.&#8221; Does this mean that Basketball Wives Season 2 will feature a partially new cast and new direction?
> 
> By the time the new season rolls around, Gloria Govan will be an actual &#8220;Basketball Wife&#8221;. It probably would be a good idea to keep her on the show to give the show balance as she was the only &#8220;wife&#8221; that was in a happy relationship.
> 
> This will be interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Gloria Govan Reveals Wedding Plans & Hints to &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; Season 2 | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## .pursefiend.

double post


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Well, damn! I stand corrected. I really didn't think they were going to get married.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks so pretty in that photo. If they are really getting married, congrats to them and I wish them many years of bliss


----------



## airborne

agree she does looks pretty...


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> Well, damn! I stand corrected. I really didn't think they were going to get married.


 
I'll stand corrected AFTER they say "I do"...


----------



## aklein

BudgetBeauty said:


> Well, damn! I stand corrected. I really didn't think they were going to get married.


 
Enh, they aren't actually married yet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

damn!  If she gets married before her sister who has been engaged since '08 and has 3 kids with Gilbert - that will be sad and funny at the same time!


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> she looks so pretty in that photo. If they are really getting married, congrats to them and I wish them many years of bliss


 
Same here and that she doesn't end up like Evelyn with a wedding dress & bitter.

Wonder how season 2 will play out if she stays on.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks very pretty but Matt .. ew.


----------



## First Lady

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll stand corrected AFTER they say "I do"...


 

Nope, we will be corrected on 8-21-10. Still a baby momma!!! LOL Ikidkid. No Hate. I really hope it works out because, all that talk and attitude she had about her relationship would be ashame if it was all in VAIN. I don't wish that on no one.


----------



## First Lady

Well Barnes (Gloria's baby daddy) is no longer with Orlando Magic, he just signed with the Raptors in Canada. He wanted 4-5 mil with magic but all they could give him is 2.3 per yr. So we shouldn't see Gloria at all, so lets hope this is a good move for their future marriage. Drama in Miami.


----------



## pollinilove

he must not be very good if he only makes 2 mil.


----------



## pollinilove

how much do bench warmers get


----------



## First Lady

LOL No seriously, my husband is a huge Magic fan so I have to watch the games and he keeps me posted on players. Anyways Barnes IS NOT a bench warmer, he is a starter player. He brings good Defense to the team and is a 3 point shooter, but they can't pay him what he is still worth (right now) So he went to a team that could pay him 5 mil per year. LOL I don't like him or his baby momma but he is a descent player (no pun). He is worth more than 2mil, I just wanted to make that clear. But glad to know they are gone from the show, but it is a disappointing lose for the team.


----------



## SittinInCoach

Matt signed a two year for $10 million deal with Toronto. He was on the my local radio station today talking about his annual golf tourny he does for breast cancer that his mom passed away from about 3-4 ago.


----------



## gre8dane

First Lady said:


> Well Barnes (Gloria's baby daddy) is no longer with Orlando Magic, he just signed with the Raptors in Canada. He wanted 4-5 mil with magic but all they could give him is 2.3 per yr. So we shouldn't see Gloria at all, so lets hope *this is a good move for their future marriage. Drama in Miami*.


 
I hope it is a good move for them as well and they can go ahead, get married and be happy.  But Miami is not the only place where ballers cheat.


----------



## First Lady

gre8dane said:


> I hope it is a good move for them as well and they can go ahead, get married and be happy. But Miami is not the only place where ballers cheat.


 

Right, I meant Drama in Miami because of the show and Matt was starting to show his tail because he called all the women on that show hoes and b*tches on twitter (or something like that). For a man to fight with women is yuck to me and made him a b*tch a-- lil boy. Real men do not fight with women. Yes you can cheat anywhere. If he's going to cheat he will cheat.


----------



## gre8dane

First Lady said:


> Right, I meant Drama in Miami because of the show and Matt was starting to show his tail because he called all the women on that show hoes and b*tches on twitter (or something like that). For a man to fight with women is yuck to me and made him a b*tch a-- lil boy. Real men do not fight with women. Yes you can cheat anywhere. If he's going to cheat he will cheat.


 
Yeah, Shaunie said Miami was unique with the cheating, so hopefully Gloria will not feel "safe" in Canada.  And agree about Matt, if my man did that I'd be so embarrassed!!!!


----------



## SittinInCoach

Update! Matt's deal fell through he is still unsigned at the moment.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

^ tht sucks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SittinInCoach said:


> Update! Matt's deal fell through he is still unsigned at the moment.


 
oh snap!


----------



## divalicioust

Just heard on ABC morning news here in LA that Matt Barnes signed with the Lakers.  Ugh, I have to live here and can't stand them, him being a LAKER is even more reason.


----------



## DC-Cutie

divalicioust said:


> Just heard on ABC morning news here in LA that Matt Barnes signed with the Lakers. Ugh, I have to live here and can't stand them, him being a LAKER is even more reason.


 
The Lakers????  WTF?  If she thought there was trouble in cheater land Miami, she better get ready for the rollercoaster ride that is the LA Groupie Scene....


----------



## .pursefiend.

whoops! bet she not gonna be "thats whats uppin" in LA


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LOL! Those Miami groupies have nothing on the LA groupies. Good luck, Gloria. I don't think she's equipped for that life.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BudgetBeauty said:


> LOL! *Those Miami groupies have nothing on the LA groupies. * Good luck, Gloria. I don't think she's equipped for that life.



SO true! poor thing!


----------



## Jahpson

Lakers? oh boy

She might have to update her membership in the Kids for Kash program LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm so pissed. I hate him.


----------



## momofgirls

What?
He seem like a nice man but Gloria put too much trust in him, half of these players do creep especially when you have these desperate groupie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

momofgirls said:


> What?
> He seem like a nice man but Gloria put too much trust in him, half of these players do creep especially when you have these desperate groupie.



nice men don't go on twitter calling women 'hoes'


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> nice men don't go on twitter calling women 'hoes'


 0h, i didn't know that I had no idea who he was until the show.


----------



## pot_luck

^^^Yes he was going in.


----------



## ChristinaJones

hmph Matt and Gloria's Wedding is Off?  Can I be the first to say " BAAAAAAHH HAHAHAHA!" and another "HAHA" for good measure?


----------



## chantal1922

^^tee hee


----------



## NailCandy101

i thought Matt signed with The Raptors


----------



## .pursefiend.

we saw it coming. poor tinker


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^^  OMG..  I really thought they would make it.  I was rooting for them (yelling in my Tyra Banks voice)...

total sarcasm!


----------



## NailCandy101

she is one b*tch that was in denial


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, does anyone know if she's eaten her words "you will never be a wife with a ring..."???  Wonder how karma taste!


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Oh that's true! I'd feel badly for her, but she acted like such an above-it-all bish!


----------



## ChristinaJones

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^Oh that's true! I'd feel badly for her, but she acted like such an above-it-all bish!


 THIS!  if it was someone else, I would feel terrible for her, but a hard head makes a soft booty every time!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ChristinaJones said:


> hmph Matt and Gloria's Wedding is Off?  Can I be the first to say " BAAAAAAHH HAHAHAHA!" *and another "HAHA" for good measure?*




:lolots: 

Seeee what happens when you stick your nose so far up in the air and think your better than everyone else? :lolots:


----------



## First Lady

A lot of us saw this a mile away. I knew this show would break up their relationship (or be one of the reasons for a break up). She didn't have wifey attitude. She wasn't classy at all or humble. I'm all for flashing and bragging about your man or relationship, but she didn't have to put people down, or convince herself that she was better and they were ALL bitter of her lifestyle. This is why you don't push babies out before you get married. Now she is still just his baby momma. Just like the very same woman she thought she was better than "Royce."


----------



## chantal1922

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^^Oh that's true! I'd feel badly for her, but she acted like such an above-it-all bish!


 yep! she acted like she was above and beyond the other ladies. I bet Gloria is choking on humble pie right now!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

NailCandy101 said:


> she is one b*tch that was in denial


----------



## DC-Cutie

First Lady said:


> She didn't have wifey attitude.




I think just the opposite, she did have WIFEY attitude just like those so-called Wifeys - you know the girls that will hold on to a dude FOREVER and pop out 50-11 kids?  

She needed to have a WIFE attitude, that to me is class.   Wifey is child's play, Wife is for adults.


----------



## chantal1922

^^^ real talk!


----------



## aklein

Ok so that's what's up.

Chantal -- I lurve your avatar.  It's so amazing.


----------



## chantal1922

^^haha thanks!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> I think just the opposite, she did have WIFEY attitude just like those so-called Wifeys - you know the girls that will hold on to a dude FOREVER and pop out 50-11 kids?
> 
> She needed to have a WIFE attitude, that to me is class.   Wifey is child's play, Wife is for adults.


EXCELLENT post DC....you are on point girl, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## First Lady

DC-Cutie said:


> I think just the opposite, she did have WIFEY attitude just like those so-called Wifeys - you know the girls that will hold on to a dude FOREVER and pop out 50-11 kids?
> 
> She needed to have a WIFE attitude, that to me is class. Wifey is child's play, Wife is for adults.


 

I really didn't know there was a difference between saying wifey and wife. I thought it was just another cute way of saying WIFE. My husband just schooled me, so I misused the words (so dumb to me). That's EXACTLY what I was saying, she didn't have a "Wife" train of thought in her immature brain.

 I still don't get if Wifey doesn't mean Wife than why say it with a "y" on the end of WIFE????? *That's like saying hubby doesn't mean husband.... Whatever, now I know*. My bad,  message recieved.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ it's all good First Lady...  LOL @ Husband having to school you!  Gotta love that !

*wifey*, taken from the Ubran Dictonary:
A REAL Lady, *Not your only *but your favourite, different from them hood rat chicks. Sexy in everyway possible, when she smiles it's sexy, even when she's mad at you it's sexy.

**side eye**


----------



## Jahpson

ChristinaJones said:


> hmph Matt and Gloria's Wedding is Off? Can I be the first to say " BAAAAAAHH HAHAHAHA!" and another "HAHA" for good measure?


 



sike! I knew that was going to happen HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH


guess she isn't on that level of being a wife. Better give Rose (or whatever her name is) a call


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> ^^tee hee


 
ROFLMFAO!!! @ your avatar

hide yo wif, hide yo children, hide yo husbands cause they rapin everybody in here!!!! 

*jumps in casket and locks it shut*


----------



## Jahpson

First Lady said:


> A lot of us saw this a mile away. I knew this show would break up their relationship (or be one of the reasons for a break up). She didn't have wifey attitude. She wasn't classy at all or humble. I'm all for flashing and bragging about your man or relationship, but she didn't have to put people down, or convince herself that she was better and they were ALL bitter of her lifestyle. This is why you don't push babies out before you get married. Now she is still just his baby momma. Just like the very same woman she thought she was better than "Royce."


 

Preacccccchhh!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ it's all good First Lady... LOL @ Husband having to school you! Gotta love that !
> 
> *wifey*, taken from the Ubran Dictonary:
> A REAL Lady, *Not your only *but your favourite, different from them hood rat chicks. Sexy in everyway possible, when she smiles it's sexy, even when she's mad at you it's sexy.
> 
> **side eye**


 
 @ that term


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ it's all good First Lady... LOL @ Husband having to school you! Gotta love that !
> 
> *wifey*, taken from the Ubran Dictonary:
> A REAL Lady, *Not your only *but your favourite, different from them hood rat chicks. Sexy in everyway possible, when she smiles it's sexy, even when she's mad at you it's sexy.
> 
> **side eye**


 
Oh wow.  I didn't know that either.  Where would I be without Urban Dictionary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Oh wow. I didn't know that either. Where would I be without Urban Dictionary.


 
I know right!  I look up stuff on Urban Dictionary for the giggles


----------



## aklein

I love their word of the day!


----------



## First Lady

DC-Cutie said:


> I know right! I look up stuff on Urban Dictionary for the giggles


 
Right, when my hubby (lol) told me some people say wifey is different from wife (she's not really the wife but she could be, she has potential), I was like, hell take wifey out of your phone and call me wife. We're past that cute stage then, been together for 10yrs. LOL.  

But DC I forgot to look it up in the Urban Dictionary, that never fails me.


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


> ROFLMFAO!!! @ your avatar
> 
> hide yo wif, hide yo children, hide yo husbands cause they rapin everybody in here!!!!
> 
> *jumps in casket and locks it shut*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> ROFLMFAO!!! @ your avatar
> 
> hide yo wif, hide yo children, hide yo husbands cause they rapin everybody in here!!!!
> 
> *jumps in casket and locks it shut*


 

LMAO!!! I was just about to say the same thing!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^Antoine Dodson is so over the top and I love it!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoLHtzHvyQk


----------



## Iluvbags

ChristinaJones said:


> hmph Matt and Gloria's Wedding is Off? Can I be the first to say " BAAAAAAHH HAHAHAHA!" and another "HAHA" for good measure?


 
OMG I never wish ill will on people but I really don't feel bad for her at all.  She was evil and snobby and now karma has reared its ugly head.  Buahahahahahahahahahahahaha!  :lolots:


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I just read about the wedding being called off on theybf. So close, Gloria, so close.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That's so embarrassing. I feel bad for her .. kind of.


----------



## NailCandy101

she was 1 naive chick....NEVER swear for a man!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this will be one helluva family reunion:

2 sisters
5 children between them
2 baller boyfriends/babydaddies
0 weddings!!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i bet their parents are so proud


----------



## FullyLoaded

.pursefiend. said:


> i bet their parents are so proud


 
Parents: "That's ok girls, we'll regroup and try again. Grab the updated NBA roster...on to the next ones!"

Grabbed this from another site- possible insider gossip:

_This is regarding Matt Barnes and Gloria Govan's failed wedding. I have known Matt for 10+ years and his sister and I are best friends.. Gloria is a gold digger and NOBODY in Matt's family likes her. Gloria got pregnant after dating matt for only 10 months. She planned it. When Matt lost his mother from an unfortunate battle with cancer Gloria's family took Matt under their wings so that allowed him to let his guard down. Matt ended their reltionship previously because Matt discovered Gloria was writing checks to pay off the debt her mother got her into (they have the same name), only to find out two weeks later she was pregnant with the boys. Two days before Matt's charity event Athletes vs Cancer which was held on the weekend of July 24th, Gloria took a golf club to Matt's 150k mercedes busting out the windshield and other damage... That was the straw that broke the camels back for Matt. Matt's true love is former Miss California Tamiko.

Anyways, EVERYBODY loved Tamiko because she is a genuinely sweet girl. I hope Matt ends this relationship with Gloria indefinitely. Currently, Gloria still resides in Matt's house, but she sleeps in the guest room. She claims she won't go to her home in Oakland without the boys.
_


----------



## mzbag

Luv It Jennifer and Royce waiting for new season! Hurry up already!

I saw Jennifer downtown Chicago a few months ago she looked absolutely fabulous!


----------



## .pursefiend.

update on their NON-Wedding 


> Matt Barnes & Gloria Govan Talk Cancelled Wedding
> Wed, Aug 11 2010 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago we got the exclusive news that Matt Barnes and Gloria Govan had called off their wedding which was suppose to take place on August 21st in Santa Barbara. According to our source, Matt sent a text to a few of his groomsmen that were at another player&#8217;s wedding at the time and told them the wedding was off. Vibe caught up with Gloria and Matt recently who dished the &#8220;real&#8221; on why they decided to cancel their wedding. They also confirmed our earlier report that they will both be participating in Season 2 of Basketball Wives. Surprise Surprise!
> 
> Gloria on Why They Decided To Cancel The Wedding
> Matt and I feel like marriage is something that shouldn&#8217;t be rushed into. It wasn&#8217;t any outside party. We&#8217;re committed and dedicated to working on our relationship and we&#8217;re still together but again, we felt like this wasn&#8217;t something that was in our hearts at the time. Marriage is something that is definitely our goal but again, we&#8217;re not rushing into something that we just feel like isn&#8217;t right for us at the time so we&#8217;re just taking the time to work on our family.
> 
> Gloria on the rumors surrounding the wedding
> I think because we postponed the wedding, people just took it and ran with that and started challenging each other to see who can come up with the most ridiculous story. I think that&#8217;s how it started. I know Matt had let his groomsmen know as I had let a lot of my family members know that we were postponing the wedding, via text message and I think that also sparked a lot of our&#8212;one of Matt&#8217;s old teammate&#8217;s wedding that we were also suppose to be attending [but didn&#8217;t]&#8212;I think that also sparked a lot of the rumors that got out.
> 
> Matt on deciding to return for Season 2
> I just think there was a lot of negative but a lot of positive came from it too. Gloria and I sat down and talked and we decided we gotta use the show the way they&#8217;re trying to use us. A lot of doors have opened up for her in opportunities that she would like to pursue for a career and a few things have opened up for me as well and with us moving back to LA even more doors are gonna be opened. So we feel that we can use the show the way they&#8217;re going to try to use us to get into our lives and our family.
> 
> Gloria on what she would like for people to take away from the Second Season
> I just want people to know our relationship is never nor will it ever be perfect and that&#8217;s ok. I don&#8217;t think relationships should be rushed to what outside society wants. When you allow letting people in that&#8217;s when it starts to get messy and it becomes more stressful than it has to be. Relationships are tough and you have to work at them. You don&#8217;t have to submit yourself to what other people think and how they feel you should be doing in a relationship.
> 
> I think reality tv can be a disaster for couples. This canceled wedding almost proves more point..
> 
> You can read the entire interview over at Vibe
> 
> 
> Read more: Matt Barnes & Gloria Govan Talk Cancelled Wedding | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## Jahpson

> Matt and I feel like marriage is something that shouldn&#8217;t be rushed into



tired excuse. If they really want to get married they would have done it. Kids, living together, living off his income. what the hell? You rushed into having a family? Didn't she get pregnant months after they were in a relationship??

have a seat Gloria and shut it!

I cannot wait for the second season. Royce will have a field day!! And I definitely believe that reality shows, magazine spreads, etc. are the death of couples. They aren't going to last.


----------



## aklein

Yeah why rush into getting married to someone that you have kids with and have been engaged to for a few years already.  She's right, it's better to wait.


----------



## Jahpson

aklein said:


> Yeah why rush into getting married to someone that you have kids with and have been engaged to for a few years already. She's right, it's better to wait.


----------



## .pursefiend.

FullyLoaded said:


> Parents: "That's ok girls, we'll regroup and try again. Grab the updated NBA roster...on to the next ones!"
> 
> Grabbed this from another site- possible insider gossip:
> 
> _This is regarding Matt Barnes and Gloria Govan's failed wedding. I have known Matt for 10+ years and his sister and I are best friends.. Gloria is a gold digger and NOBODY in Matt's family likes her. Gloria got pregnant after dating matt for only 10 months. She planned it. When Matt lost his mother from an unfortunate battle with cancer Gloria's family took Matt under their wings so that allowed him to let his guard down. Matt ended their reltionship previously because *Matt discovered Gloria was writing checks to pay off the debt her mother got her into* (they have the same name), only to find out two weeks later she was pregnant with the boys. Two days before Matt's charity event Athletes vs Cancer which was held on the weekend of July 24th, Gloria took a golf club to Matt's 150k mercedes busting out the windshield and other damage... That was the straw that broke the camels back for Matt. Matt's true love is former Miss California Tamiko._
> 
> _Anyways, EVERYBODY loved Tamiko because she is a genuinely sweet girl. I hope Matt ends this relationship with Gloria indefinitely. Currently, Gloria still resides in Matt's house, but she sleeps in the guest room. She claims she won't go to her home in Oakland without the boys._


 

wowwwwww!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Yeah why rush into getting married to someone that you have kids with and have been engaged to for a few years already. She's right, it's better to wait.


 
**hand pumps in the air**  dats whats up!

Gloria: Have a damn seat, you and your unmarried-with-3-kids-by-Gilbert-engaged-forever-blogging-about-the-dirty-house-you-keep-while-sleeping-with-Shaq Diesel-sister!


----------



## GOALdigger

FullyLoaded said:


> Parents: "That's ok girls, we'll regroup and try again. Grab the updated NBA roster...on to the next ones!"
> 
> Grabbed this from another site- possible insider gossip:
> 
> _This is regarding Matt Barnes and Gloria Govan's failed wedding. I have known Matt for 10+ years and his sister and I are best friends.. Gloria is a gold digger and NOBODY in Matt's family likes her. Gloria got pregnant after dating matt for only 10 months. She planned it. When Matt lost his mother from an unfortunate battle with cancer Gloria's family took Matt under their wings so that allowed him to let his guard down. Matt ended their reltionship previously because Matt discovered Gloria was writing checks to pay off the debt her mother got her into (they have the same name), only to find out two weeks later she was pregnant with the boys. Two days before Matt's charity event Athletes vs Cancer which was held on the weekend of July 24th, Gloria took a golf club to Matt's 150k mercedes busting out the windshield and other damage... That was the straw that broke the camels back for Matt. Matt's true love is former Miss California Tamiko._
> 
> _Anyways, EVERYBODY loved Tamiko because she is a genuinely sweet girl. I hope Matt ends this relationship with Gloria indefinitely. Currently, Gloria still resides in Matt's house, but she sleeps in the guest room. She claims she won't go to her home in Oakland without the boys._


 

how does on trap a man into a baby. baller beware stop F*&*&* these women raw. I mean really how you know she didn't have something. And if yalll baller so concerned with these women getting child support check out of you put on a condom.

seems simple to me.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^they think with the head in the southern region. that one isn't so bright


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


> *tired excuse. If they really want to get married they would have done it. Kids, living together, living off his income. what the hell? You rushed into having a family?* Didn't she get pregnant months after they were in a relationship??
> 
> *have a seat Gloria and shut it!*
> 
> I cannot wait for the second season. Royce will have a field day!! And I definitely believe that reality shows, magazine spreads, etc. are the death of couples. They aren't going to last.


right!


----------



## Jahpson

GOALdigger said:


> how does on trap a man into a baby. baller beware stop F*&*&* these women raw. I mean really how you know she didn't have something. And if yalll baller so concerned with these women getting child support check out of you put on a condom.
> 
> seems simple to me.



say that!!!


----------



## First Lady

Who knows what these two are really doing. Something is fishy, why would they want to do a season 2. One blogger says they may be trying to use the show for a free wedding and to rub it in every one's face. I just don't know if these two are that clever. But they are that immature.


----------



## DC-Cutie

First Lady said:


> Who knows what these two are really doing. Something is fishy, why would they want to do a season 2. One blogger says they may be trying to use the show for a free wedding and to rub it in every one's face. I just don't know if these two are that clever. But they are that immature.



Shaunie is the exec producer, she will probably fight tooth and nail, for them NOT to get married on VH1s dime..


----------



## aklein

I'd be surprised if Vh1 even had a nickel.  It has the lowest rent reality shows ever.  And I love them all.


----------



## Jahpson

First Lady said:


> Who knows what these two are really doing. Something is fishy, why would they want to do a season 2. One blogger says they may be trying to use the show for a free wedding and to rub it in every one's face. I just don't know if these two are that clever. But they are that immature.



oooh! good point! that would be interesting if they were trying to do that


----------



## tonij2000

She's still "not a wifey with a ring," lol!


----------



## First Lady

Jahpson said:


> oooh! good point! that would be interesting if they were trying to do that


 
They got something in mind they wanna show on tv. But if they just want us to watch them play more house, then they are dumb, and need to have a seat.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

GOALdigger said:


> how does on trap a man into a baby. baller beware stop F*&*&* these women raw. I mean really how you know she didn't have something. And if yalll baller so concerned with these women getting child support check out of you put on a condom.
> 
> seems simple to me.


 
I live in Atlanta, where there are tons of famous/wealthy men and I have heard many stories about how women poke holes in the condoms with needles or how afterwards they get a turkey baster and "suck" the semen out of the condom and then you what. It's the most crazy/desperate thing ever!

You also have those dummies that fall for the "I'm on birth control" line.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ochocinco & Evelyn are dating.........?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ "allegedly dating"  - put all all that in quotes, because dating a professional baller has so many meanings...


----------



## chantal1922

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ochocinco & Evelyn are dating.........?????


Good Lawd your avatar!


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ "allegedly dating" - put all all that in quotes, because dating a professional baller has so many meanings...


 
"Allegedly dating" according to her?  They were in a twitter fight a few weeks ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if they are dating, Eve is a bigger fool than I already thought.  You would think after all the foolishess and mayhem with Antwan, she would have enough of these ballers....  must be the money and I'm sure Chad is lavishing her with all kinds of goodies..


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

If she is with him DC Cutie is right Chad loves spoiling his ladies. She owns her own shoe boutique and he probably bought out the whole store and got bags to match. I am sure she will milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chantal1922 said:


> Good Lawd your avatar!


 
I know right, this man is beyond fine!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmUT6JX84R0


----------



## Jahpson

that man has been soaking panties for me since 2006 LOL


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^^that's sooo nasty but sooo TRUE!!! He's in my top 5(he's number 1) and darren sharper is number 2!


----------



## Jahpson

meh, darren gained too much weight. lol


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^^Is that Danielle? My gosh she looks rough.....plastic surgery/botox works wonders!

Rememver when Eric cheated on Jenn, well apparently the girl got pregnant and is now filing a paternity lawsuit against him......Jenn needs to divorce him already!


----------



## aklein

glamourgirlnikk said:


> ^^^^Is that Danielle? My gosh she looks rough.....plastic surgery/botox works wonders!
> 
> Rememver when Eric cheated on Jenn, well apparently the girl got pregnant and is now filing a paternity lawsuit against him......Jenn needs to divorce him already!


 

Well I hope that makes it to the second season!


----------



## Jahpson

yeah its her.

I saw the pic of the baby







looks like him to me


----------



## chantal1922

Wow Eric has a baby! smh!


----------



## surlygirl

what?!? why am I surprised? disappointed? I like Jen ... hope she walks. ugh. what is wrong with people? how does this even happen? (ok ... before you respond, yes, I've had the birds & the bees talk! it's almost like they want to get caught! you can't deny a baby!)


----------



## First Lady

So sad. It's one thing to cheat but to get someone pregnant..... WOW. I wouldn't be surprised if there were more babies.


----------



## aklein

A professional athlete having an illegitmate child with a woman he isn't married too?  *shocker


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

First Lady said:


> So sad. It's one thing to cheat but to get someone pregnant..... WOW. I wouldn't be surprised if there were more babies.


 
I read somewhere that he has 7 other children, but I don't know how much truth there is to that.

That little boy looks like him.

I sort of feel sorry for jenn, but on the other hand she NEEDS to get a divorce and leave him.


----------



## Oceane

Jen is very aware of his cheating ways so this baby won't be much of a surprise to her. I hope she asks for a divorce...


----------



## pollinilove

he has a child with everyone but his wife


----------



## pollinilove

hes a cute baby 





Jahpson said:


> yeah its her.
> 
> I saw the pic of the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like him to me


----------



## Jahpson

why hasn't jen and eric have any children?


----------



## aklein

^Because he isn't having sex with her?


----------



## pollinilove

when i was in school they said no sex is safe sex lol


----------



## Oceane

I'm sure with Jen not having any children with him, the separation might be easier.


----------



## meela188

Jahpson said:


> why hasn't jen and eric have any children?


 
I don't think Jen wants any children with him, she knows this is not a good situation and a child is too permanent.


----------



## .pursefiend.

cute little boy


----------



## DC-Cutie

This baby-gate is probably why they were trying to make Plastic Surgery Lady (Sandra) shut up when she came on stage at the reunion.  I believe Sandra knows wayyyyy more about each of them than they care to admit!  She was right when she told Jen "your husband don't care about you"!!!  Boo-Ya!

**shudders at the thought of anybody wanting to bump uglies with Eric** (that is one unattractive brotha)


----------



## .pursefiend.

^his checkbook looks the same in the dark


----------



## Jahpson

I was just thinking the same thing when I was looking at that beautiful baby boy. "someone actually went to bed with this man? Like stood there undressing as he was undressing and getting ready to do the business"

I.just.can't.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^his checkbook looks the same in the dark


 
you're right....  what was I thinking???


----------



## aklein

.pursefiend. said:


> ^his checkbook looks the same in the dark


 
Haha.  I was going to say beauty is just a lightswitch away.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^good one


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> I was just thinking the same thing when I was looking at that beautiful baby boy. "someone actually went to bed with this man? Like stood there undressing as he was undressing and getting ready to do the business"
> 
> I.just.can't.


 
DEAD!!!!!!!!!   He's the type that you need a stiff shot of homemade gin (you know the kind your grandaddy made in the south that is illegal for MANY reasons) before doing the "do"!


----------



## aklein

And now all of TPF knows that I have low standards.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> DEAD!!!!!!!!! He's the type that you need a stiff shot of homemade gin (you know the kind your grandaddy made in the south that is illegal for MANY reasons) before doing the "do"!


 

I would have to have drunk until I was blind to do something with him. LOL

like ready to make a visit to ER after the act. roflmfao


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> **shudders at the thought of anybody wanting to bump uglies with Eric** (*that is one unattractive brotha*)


 
All of the men/ex-men on the show are unattractive .  Shaq, Eva's ex, Eric...all of them.  Am I missing someone?



Jahpson said:


> I was just thinking the same thing when I was looking at that beautiful baby boy. "someone actually went to bed with this man? Like stood there undressing as he was undressing and getting ready to do the business"
> 
> I.just.can't.


 


aklein said:


> Haha. I was going to say beauty is just a lightswitch away.


 
:lolots:    I'm awake now.  This is too much!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I wonder if Jenn signed a pre-nup.....maybe that's why she's not divorcing him..... maybe his money is her security blanket?


----------



## Belle49

So Shaq is engaged to Hoopz (remember her from that VH-1 show)


----------



## pollinilove

i heard hoopz was Ti thing on the side


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG from Flav to Shaq mixed with a lil TI (pun intended)  Girl gets around


----------



## oxyoxy136

*Hoopz*? From Flavor of Love, Hoopz? 

Damn girl.


----------



## chantal1922

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I wonder if Jenn signed a pre-nup.....maybe that's why she's not divorcing him..... maybe his money is her security blanket?


 I didn't think of that. Something is keeping Jen there and I wouldn't be surprised if it was money. This man clearly has (and I am sure is) cheating on her. He doesn't respect her at all.  They don't have kids so it could be a clean break.


----------



## Belle49

oxyoxy136 said:


> *Hoopz*? From Flavor of Love, Hoopz?
> 
> Damn girl.




mmmmmhmmmm lol

she hit the jackpot lol


----------



## pollinilove

he will make her sign a pre nup just like shaunie had one .


----------



## .pursefiend.

thats like fiona and shrek..yikes


----------



## gre8dane

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG from Flav to Shaq mixed with a lil TI (pun intended)  Girl gets around


 
Yuck to all of them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> he will make her sign a pre nup just like shaunie had one .


 
her pre-nup won't be anywhere near as sweet as Shaunie's!  She will get a greyhound bus ticket home and $1K as her parting gift - LOL!


----------



## First Lady

Hoopz is gross. I think she's like a Kim K. Like a rental car. Who would really wife her?


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> her pre-nup won't be anywhere near as sweet as Shaunie's!  She will get a greyhound bus ticket home and $1K as her parting gift - LOL!


lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aklein said:


> haha. I was going to say beauty is just a lightswitch away.


 

lmao!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wow that lil boy looks like him and is still cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dc-cutie said:


> **hand pumps in the air** dats whats up!
> 
> Gloria: Have a damn seat, you and your unmarried-with-3-kids-by-gilbert-engaged-forever-blogging-about-the-dirty-house-you-keep-while-sleeping-with-shaq diesel-sister!


 

lol!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

VH1&#8242;s Basketball Wives Star Royce Reed Calls Cops On Dwight Howard
Tue, Sep 07 2010 by Kimmy | Filed Under: Celebrities 


Image via hellobeautiful.com
VH1&#8242;s Basketball Wives&#8217; star Royce Reed recently had an outburst at her kid&#8217;s daycare. When she arrived to pick up her child, she was told that her baby daddy, Dwight Howard had already done so.

According to TMZ:

It all went down on August 26 when Howard &#8212; who is in an ongoing custody war with baby mama Royce Reed &#8212; went to pick up their 2-year-old son. Reed, we&#8217;re told, flipped out and called the cops because she claimed the custody agreement didn&#8217;t give Howard the right to pick the child up that day.

Reed showed up at the day care center for a showdown, but Howard had already left with the kid.

The cops called Howard &#8230; and the NBA star explained he and his ex made a new agreement &#8230; giving him the right to cart his kid away that day. But &#8230; after speaking with lawyers from both sides, the cops handed down their verdict &#8212; a new custody agreement was discussed but never signed.

The cops ordered Howard to return the child to the day care center, stat. Howard&#8217;s nanny &#8212; the Henry Kissinger character &#8212; took the boy back to school and Reed took him home.

A spokesperson for Reed thanked police and school officials for their quick response. He also said the child &#8220;was seriously traumatized by the unlawful actions of Dwight and his staff, and Royce will rely upon the Courts to prevent future incidents from occurring.&#8221;

Too bad VH1 cameras couldn&#8217;t capture that drama. Dwight Howard won an injunction last year that would prevent Royce Reed to even utter his name on the popular VH1 Show Basketball Wives or online.


----------



## Jahpson

so messy!


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> VH1&#8242;s Basketball Wives Star Royce Reed Calls Cops On Dwight Howard
> Tue, Sep 07 2010 by Kimmy | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> Image via hellobeautiful.com
> VH1&#8242;s Basketball Wives star Royce Reed recently had an outburst at her kids daycare. When she arrived to pick up her child, she was told that her baby daddy, Dwight Howard had already done so.
> 
> According to TMZ:
> 
> It all went down on August 26 when Howard  who is in an ongoing custody war with baby mama Royce Reed  went to pick up their 2-year-old son. Reed, were told, flipped out and called the cops because she claimed the custody agreement didnt give Howard the right to pick the child up that day.
> 
> Reed showed up at the day care center for a showdown, but Howard had already left with the kid.
> 
> The cops called Howard  and the NBA star explained he and his ex made a new agreement  giving him the right to cart his kid away that day. But  after speaking with lawyers from both sides, the cops handed down their verdict  a new custody agreement was discussed but never signed.
> 
> The cops ordered Howard to return the child to the day care center, stat. Howards nanny  the Henry Kissinger character  took the boy back to school and Reed took him home.
> 
> A spokesperson for Reed thanked police and school officials for their quick response. He also said the child *was seriously traumatized by the unlawful actions of Dwight and his staff,* and Royce will rely upon the Courts to prevent future incidents from occurring.
> 
> Too bad VH1 cameras couldnt capture that drama. Dwight Howard won an injunction last year that would prevent Royce Reed to even utter his name on the popular VH1 Show Basketball Wives or online.


 
She got upset that her son's father picked him up from daycare so much so that she called the police??  The boy would have been more traumatized since dad had to return him to the daycare so mommy could pick him up.  

Too bad that grown folks can't even have a quick conversation over picking up the child from daycare.  That's why strangers like judges & lawyers become involved to decide on issues about people they don't know.  Petty.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ita


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> vh1&#8242;s basketball wives star royce reed calls cops on dwight howard
> tue, sep 07 2010 by kimmy | filed under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> image via hellobeautiful.com
> vh1&#8242;s basketball wives star royce reed recently had an outburst at her kids daycare. When she arrived to pick up her child, she was told that her baby daddy, dwight howard had already done so.
> 
> According to tmz:
> 
> It all went down on august 26 when howard  who is in an ongoing custody war with baby mama royce reed  went to pick up their 2-year-old son. Reed, were told, flipped out and called the cops because she claimed the custody agreement didnt give howard the right to pick the child up that day.
> 
> Reed showed up at the day care center for a showdown, but howard had already left with the kid.
> 
> The cops called howard  and the nba star explained he and his ex made a new agreement  giving him the right to cart his kid away that day. But  after speaking with lawyers from both sides, the cops handed down their verdict  a new custody agreement was discussed but never signed.
> 
> The cops ordered howard to return the child to the day care center, stat. Howards nanny  the henry kissinger character  took the boy back to school and reed took him home.
> 
> A spokesperson for reed thanked police and school officials for their quick response. He also said *the child was seriously traumatized by the unlawful actions of dwight and his staff, *and royce will rely upon the courts to prevent future incidents from occurring.
> 
> too bad vh1 cameras couldnt capture that drama. Dwight howard won an injunction last year that would prevent royce reed to even utter his name on the popular vh1 show basketball wives or online.


 

smh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> *Matt Barnes Arrested For Domestic Violence*
> 
> LA Lakers Baller & Basketball Wives star Matt Barnes has found himself in some trouble yet again. He was booked in a Sacramento County jail last night on a domestic violence felony charge.
> According to the Sacramento Bee, Matt Barnes and a woman who lived with him and with whom he had a dating relationship got into some sort of confrontation yesterday afternoon. The woman attempted to call 911 before the call was disconnected. The operators heard the two struggling and cops were sent to the residence.  Both parties had physical injuries but cops determined Matt Barnes to be the primary aggressor and arrested him. He was released on $50,000 bond and is due in court on Monday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope for Gloria's sanity, that she is the one *&#8220;who lived with him&#8221; and &#8220;with whom he had a dating relationship&#8221; *, because it's well known that he's seeing some chick in Sacramento....

I'm more upset that he looks like he has a fresh perm and bowl cut


----------



## MickMick

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm more upset that he looks like he has a fresh perm and bowl cut


----------



## chica1

Shady!  I hated the way he went after Shaunie because of the show- so disrespectful.  If he was a real man, he would not have went after Shaunie so hard.

Here's his response -

UPDATED: 12:05 a.m.] According to ABC News 10's website, Barnes told News10's Bryan May, "I was the victim but still got arrested." The report also states that Barnes also texted May, "U know any domestic violence situation 9 outa 10 times the man gets arrested. That's the case here I was the victim but still got arrested. No matter what I say people are gonna think what they want..." Barnes also posted the following on his Twitter page, ""DON'T LET YOUR EARS WITNESS, WHAT YOUR EYES DIDN'T SEE!!!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

chica1 said:


> Shady! I hated the way he went after Shaunie because of the show- so disrespectful. If he was a real man, he would not have went after Shaunie so hard.
> 
> Here's his response -
> 
> UPDATED: 12:05 a.m.] According to ABC News 10's website, Barnes told News10's Bryan May, "I was the victim but still got arrested." The report also states that Barnes also *texted May*, "U know any domestic violence situation 9 outa 10 times the man gets arrested. That's the case here I was the victim but still got arrested. No matter what I say people are gonna think what they want..." Barnes also *posted the following on his Twitter page*, ""DON'T LET YOUR EARS WITNESS, WHAT YOUR EYES DIDN'T SEE!!!"


 
If he was a real man, he wouldn't have went after her at all.  His WIFE signed up for the TomFoolery of it all, so she should have dealt with Shaunie (fist pumps in the air "that's what's up").  Calling those chicks out on Twitter was his demise.  Like Shaunie said "Matt Barnes, Who?" - LOL

@ Bolded - since when did folk start texting their interviews?  And Twitter, he hasn't had enough???  What Matt needs is a mouthpiece, also known as a spokesperson/publicist!  Tiwtter and Texting in the hands of an idiot is a combinatin for DISASTER! He's a mess & The NBA is not amused 

While I don't know who to believe, I might go with him and say "Gloria whopped dat azz". :boxing:  Afterall, she did smash in his car windows with a bat


----------



## .pursefiend.

his mug shot looks better than any other picture i've seen of him - and thats a stretch

i dont know why but Gloria seems like the abusing type. Just like Claire off My Wife and Kids (Jennifer Freeman) beating up on her husband


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> If he was a real man, he wouldn't have went after her at all. His WIFE signed up for the TomFoolery of it all, so she should have dealt with Shaunie (fist pumps in the air "that's what's up"). Calling those chicks out on Twitter was his demise. Like Shaunie said "Matt Barnes, Who?" - LOL
> 
> @ Bolded - since when did folk start texting their interviews? And Twitter, he hasn't had enough??? What Matt needs is a mouthpiece, also known as a spokesperson/publicist! Tiwtter and Texting in the hands of an idiot is a combinatin for DISASTER! He's a mess & The NBA is not amused
> 
> While I don't know who to believe, I might go with him and say "Gloria whopped dat azz". :boxing: *Afterall, she did smash in his car windows with a bat*


 
oooh snap! when?


----------



## chica1

Did Shaq ever pull Matt up for talking to his ex like that?  I thought I read somewhere that he had a "talk" with him but I'm not certain.

Your right DC Cutie, Matt needs a publicist or a muzzle!


----------



## Jahpson

^ Matt needs further protection from the ugly stick


who was the woman?? this is the gossip that I just live for lolololol


----------



## DC-Cutie

apparently, he has a chick on the side in Cali (if I remember the story correctly, he either went to school w/her or she is still in college).


----------



## PurseFreak17

okay...I know i'm out of the loop and all, but I can't EVER seem to get the names of these women correct. I know Royce, i know Evelyn, and i know Jen. Who is Gloria? Is she the one who wasn't actually married, but said, "you'll never be a wifey w/ a ring?" Is she the one this is about? Are she and the dude now married?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^yep thats her. and the wedding was called off


----------



## First Lady

Gloria was warned by the others to shut her mouth about how she has the worlds greatest Relationship, and how everyone wanted what she has.

I knew all we had to do is sit back and watch the Barnes and baby momma show. I know Granny face (Royce) is probably like "Over here Gloria, I saved you a seat next to me! (at the baby momma conference) Have a seat Gloria!!!! Please do not come back for season 2 fronting again.


----------



## pollinilove

matt was talking to shaq ex who  what did he say ? or are you talking about how matt was calling shaq ex wife names on twitter




chica1 said:


> Did Shaq ever pull Matt up for talking to his ex like that? I thought I read somewhere that he had a "talk" with him but I'm not certain.
> 
> Your right DC Cutie, Matt needs a publicist or a muzzle!


----------



## chica1

^Yes, I thought that was so disrespectful.  I thought Shaq said something to him since Shaunie is his kids mother.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

First Lady said:


> Gloria was warned by the others to shut her mouth about how she has the worlds greatest Relationship, and how everyone wanted what she has.
> 
> I knew all we had to do is sit back and watch the Barnes and baby momma show. *I know Granny face (Royce) *is probably like "Over here Gloria, I saved you a seat next to me! (at the baby momma conference) Have a seat Gloria!!!! Please do not come back for season 2 fronting again.


 

lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope for Gloria's sanity, that she is the one *who lived with him and with whom he had a dating relationship *, because it's well known that he's seeing some chick in Sacramento....
> 
> I'm more upset that he looks like he has a fresh perm and bowl cut


 

:lolots: I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> his mug shot looks better than any other picture i've seen of him - and thats a stretch
> 
> i dont know why but Gloria seems like the abusing type. Just like Claire off My Wife and Kids (Jennifer Freeman) beating up on her husband


 

Right! Looks all sweet and innocent but a killa behind closed doors LOL!


----------



## scarlett13

First, why would the greatest team on Earth sign Matt Barnes? I'm still not over that lol

Wonder what excuse Gloria will have now? First, they're not marrying because they don't want to be rushed by others? Now, I bet she'll downplay this fight.... She jus doesn't keep it real. And if she was really above all the other "wives" then she woulda never signed on for a second season.


----------



## Jahpson

http://twitter.com/FirstLadyEve/status/24020702044

Regardless of how I feel about Gloria I'm really saddened by what has happened. I pray that her and her lil boys are well. &#9785; not cool! - Eve


----------



## scarlett13

^I bet "love is blind" was in the background when she tweeted that


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope for Gloria's sanity, that she is the one *who lived with him and with whom he had a dating relationship *, because it's well known that he's seeing some chick in Sacramento....
> 
> I'm more upset that he looks like he has a fresh perm and bowl cut


 
Oh, as usual, you kill me!



.pursefiend. said:


> his mug shot looks better than any other picture i've seen of him - and thats a stretch
> 
> i dont know why but Gloria seems like the abusing type. Just like Claire off My Wife and Kids (Jennifer Freeman) beating up on her husband


 

Well from the mug shot, it looks like whatever lady (Gloria or sidechick) got in a few good scratches.  Just look at his neck.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scarlett13 said:


> ^i bet "love is blind" was in the background when she tweeted that


 

lol!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm more upset that he looks like he has a fresh perm and bowl cut


OMG this had me literally laughing out loud!  :lolots:


----------



## gre8dane

aklein said:


> Well from the mug shot, it looks like whatever lady (Gloria or sidechick) got in a few good scratches. Just look at his neck.


 
Any confirmations on the woman??  Surely this will be addressed if Gloria is on the next season, since if she was not the one in CA, she will be able to relate to the other bitter women. 

I had to look at the scratches twice - are they scratches or part of his tattoo?  Also, why was the woman not arrested if she was violent as well.  I thought both parties are arrested nowadays if they are both violent & the rest is sorted out later....


----------



## Jahpson

the girls are filming in Orlando as all this is going on, so I assume this will be covered.


----------



## gre8dane

I hope so!!!!  The others try to drag her down to their bitterness and then all of a sudden Gloria can join them, but will she....


----------



## scarlett13

So, Gloria is takin' the blame to keep him out of jail.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I thought Gloria quit the show? She'd be stupid to come back now because those girls will use their claws on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Barnes arrested for Domestic Violence.

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-matt-barnes-arrested,0,2387264.story
SACRAMENTO -- Newly-signed Laker Matt Barnes was arrested Wednesday afternoon in Sacramento on felony domestic violence charges.

Sacramento sheriff's deputies responded to an incomplete 911 call around 4:16 p.m. from a residence in the 8100 block of Sunset Avenue.

They determined Barnes, 30, and his fiancee, Gloria Govan, had been involved in a physical confrontation, during which Barnes prevented the woman from talking to 911 operators.

Both Barnes and Govan had visible injuries. Barnes' booking photo shows scratches to his neck.

Deputies determined Barnes was the primary aggressor and arrested him.

He was booked into the Sacramento County Main Jail on the felony charges of domestic violence and maliciously obstructing the use of a telephone line.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sign up for KTLA 5 Breaking News Email Alerts 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


He posted a $50,000 bond and was released just after 9:30 p.m.

He is scheduled to be arraigned on September 13.

Laura M. Writght, a public relations executive who says she represents both Barnes and his fiancee, released a statement on behalf of Govan:

"Any accusations of domestic violence are false. My fiance, Matt Barnes, has never physically abused me or my family."

Barnes posted a message via his Twitter page that said "Don't let your ears witness, what your eyes didn't see!!!"

Barnes recently signed with the Lakers. According to his profile on the NBA's website, Barnes and his fiancee have twin boys.

He made headlines last year for an on-court altercation with Kobe Bryant while playing for Orlando.


----------



## chantal1922

dc-cutie said:


> i'm more upset that he looks like he has a fresh perm and bowl cut





first lady said:


> gloria was warned by the others to shut her mouth about how she has the worlds greatest relationship, and how everyone wanted what she has.
> 
> I knew all we had to do is sit back and watch the barnes and baby momma show. *i know granny face (royce*) is probably like "over here gloria, i saved you a seat next to me! (at the baby momma conference) have a seat gloria!!!! Please do not come back for season 2 fronting again.


bahahaha


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> They determined Barnes, 30, and his fiancee, Gloria Govan, had been involved in a physical confrontation, during which Barnes prevented the woman from talking to 911 operators.
> 
> Both Barnes and Govan had visible injuries. Barnes' booking photo shows scratches to his neck.



If this is the case, why is Gloria going to bat for ole boy and saying he didn't touch her? Domestic violence is very serious.


----------



## Jahpson

^ women in those cases sometimes are in denial of the abuse...




BudgetBeauty said:


> *I thought Gloria quit the show?* She'd be stupid to come back now because those girls will use their claws on her.


 

they did for like 48 hours then said they were going to be back on the show.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

They were prob fighting about the wedding that's not gonna happen


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

First Lady said:


> Hoopz is gross. I think she's like a Kim K. Like a rental car. Who would really wife her?


 
Hoopz is gross...I second that. She has been with a lot of people(Flav, T.I., Allen Iverson, Slim Thug, The Game and many others). 

It's actually kind of sad how many men Kim K has been with, after her 1st marriage, and not one single proposal(Ray J, Nick Cannon, Nick Lachey, Reggie Bush, Kanye, Tyson Beckford, Christiano Ranaldo, Miles Austin.....etc). She should've sat her azz down somewhere and stopped trying to always be in the spotlight....maybe she would of gotten her ring....

This Matt/Gloria story is confusing. We all know that Gloria is a "ride or die" chick. If he really did beat her up I hope she gets her kids and run before she really becomes a "ride or die chick"!


----------



## scarlett13

^LMAO! Word there is a big difference b/w being a "ride or die" chick and just being STUPID


----------



## Jahpson

Gloria appears for NY fashion week








she looks...different


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ her lips look like they've been plumped (either by a fist or needle) and her eyes opened a little wider (again, by fist or needle)


----------



## chantal1922

Yeah it looks like she had something done to her lips.


----------



## .pursefiend.

lips definitely look tampered with


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> Gloria appears for NY fashion week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks...different


 
Very can't put my finger on it, weight loss maybe?


----------



## aklein

I'm surprised she went out at all ... considering the only people who know who she is, know she got her ass beat down by her baby daddy.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> Gloria appears for NY fashion week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks...different


 
Her nose looks pinched? She looks weird.


----------



## NYCBelle

Evelyn's daughter is very beautiful. didn't know she was like 17!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^ she's gorgeous, but she definitely does not look 17. She could easily pass for 25/26


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> Gloria appears for NY fashion week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks...different


 
She looks the same to me, just put together.  I don't remember her being glamourized for the cameras with heavy makeup and all that on the show like Eve & the others.  She was mostly no makeup, casual dress & same hairstyle of hair down.  Here her hair is styled differently, makeup & a dress w/ heels.


----------



## Jahpson

evelyn doesnt even looked like she pushed her out. they look like sisters


----------



## .pursefiend.

Out....of....control



> dwight howard wants $500 million from royce reed
> thu, sep 16 2010 by necole *****ie | filed under: *****ie chicks, celebrities
> 
> 
> nba star dwight howard and his child&#8217;s mom, basketball wives star royce reed are still going at it&#8230;
> 
> in the latest episode of &#8220;baller baby mama drama&#8221;, dwight is claiming royce owes him over $500 million dollars by violating a 2009 court order that prevented her from speaking about him to the public.  According to the court order, if she was to even utter his name, she&#8217;d be required to pay $500 for every person that views or accesses the information about dwight howard.
> 
> Dwight has determined that royce has leaked dirt on him to the media at least 11 different times and reached over a million people, which = $500 million dollars.
> 
> My question is; where in the  hell does dwight howard think royce is gonna get $500 million bucks? She&#8217;ll be p*ssy popping until she&#8217;s 70, trying to come up with that type of money.
> 
> Straight trippin&#8230;
> 
> 
> read more: Dwight howard wants $500 million from royce reed | necole *****ie.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dwight needs to go STFU!  period!


----------



## Jahpson

$500 million??? ROFLMFAO


----------



## chantal1922

Oh geez Royce in Dwight are crazy. I can't imagine growing up in all that mess!


----------



## Jahpson

i bet they get married someday...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LOL@ Dwight! I know he was salty because she called the cops on him on a day he picked up his son for daycare (it was Royce's day to pick him up), so I guess he figures he'll try to get her on whatever he can. Does he have nothing else to do though?


----------



## .pursefiend.

he needs a swift kick in his behind. that girl doesn't have any money...he know better


----------



## aklein

BudgetBeauty said:


> LOL@ Dwight! I know he was salty because she called the cops on him on a day he picked up his son for daycare (it was Royce's day to pick him up), so I guess he figures he'll try to get her on whatever he can. Does he have nothing else to do though?


 
Well it is the off-season for the NBA.


----------



## scarlett13

LMAO!

If he wants to be taken seriously, he needs to sue for a reasonable amount... She ain't got Tiger money.

People need to be more particular with who they have kids with...


----------



## chantal1922

scarlett13 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> If he wants to be taken seriously, he needs to sue for a reasonable amount... She ain't got Tiger money.
> 
> *People need to be more particular with who they have kids with..*.


This!


----------



## First Lady

scarlett13 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> If he wants to be taken seriously, he needs to sue for a reasonable amount... She ain't got Tiger money.
> 
> *People need to be more particular with who they have kids with...*




*No kidding!!!!*
Right!!! Doesn't she live off his money mostly? So he wants some of the child support money back? Or he wants some of her BB wives money, which isn't much. I don't get the point here Superman...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

scarlett13 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> If he wants to be taken seriously, he needs to sue for a reasonable amount... She ain't got Tiger money.
> 
> *People need to be more particular with who they have kids with*...



That would involve people actually taking responsibility for what they do with their bodies. I'm noticing that with some men, that is WAY too much to ask.


----------



## scarlett13

BudgetBeauty said:


> That would involve people actually taking responsibility for what they do with their bodies. I'm noticing that with some men, that is WAY too much to ask.



Ain't that the truth. It's sad.


----------



## Jahpson

I'm still  at that amount


----------



## aklein

scarlett13 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> If he wants to be taken seriously, he needs to sue for a reasonable amount... She ain't got Tiger money.
> 
> *People need to be more particular with who they have kids with...*


 
That needs to be copyrighted and turned into a T shirt line or something.  It's at least signature-worthy.


----------



## chantal1922

*Basketball Wives Season 2 Has A New &#8220;Wife&#8221;*








> Read more: Basketball Wives Season 2 Has A New &#8220;Wife&#8221; | Necole *****ie.com
> The Cast of Basketball Wives was spotted out in Madrid for Fashion Week this past weekend and it looks like they may have added a new girl to the line up.  You may remember Tami Roman (pictured in blue) from the first cast of Real World Los Angeles (some of ya&#8217;ll might have been drinking similac back then).
> 
> She married NBA baller Kenny Anderson (who is the father of two of Spinderella&#8217;s kids) and filed for divorce 4 years later.  They had a $5.8 million dollar pre-nup and as a result she reportedly received half of his income and assets, in addition to $8500 a month in child support.
> 
> Tammy later had a license plate custom made to reflect her victory that said &#8220;His Cash&#8221;, however according to an article published in 2006, she was planning to sue Kenny who had fell behind in over $100,000 in child support. (He had a total of 7 kids). He later filed for bankruptcy O_o
> Is that enough info on Tami, for you to tune in this season? ha!
> 
> I&#8217;m also told there is a new girl name Ashley (sp??) that will be on Season 2. I&#8217;ll have to get more scoop on that..



Read more: Basketball Wives Season 2 Has A New &#8220;Wife&#8221; | Necole *****ie.com
Another pic of Tami


----------



## DC-Cutie

WOW!  Not Tami!!!!!!!!!!!!   I remember her famous line from The Real World: "It isn't not funny" - when David tried to pull the sheet off her naked or half naked body.

She was on Oprah some years back w/other wifes of professional athletes talking about the pitfalls, the groupies, the money, etc...

and Miss Booty Popper still looks out of place..

Note to Shaunie: the name of the show is "Basketball WIVES".  where are the damn wives?????


----------



## chantal1922

The David incident was the first thing I thought of when I read about Tami! Shaunie dress looks cute. Royce looks like she got her dress from Rainbow. I am trying to figure you why they were invited to Madrid Fashion Week.


----------



## harlem_cutie

really, tami!? talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## aklein

Is Tammy's wig crooked in the fashion week picture?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

chantal1922 said:


> The David incident was the first thing I thought of when I read about Tami! Shaunie dress looks cute. *Royce looks like she got her dress from Rainbow.* I am trying to figure you why they were invited to Madrid Fashion Week.


:lolots:

Oh man I remember Tami, I had no idea she had married/divorced an NBA player.  He has 7 kids?  Good grief....


----------



## .pursefiend.

dang i remember her


----------



## First Lady

Tammi had an abortion on that show too and she sewed her jaws shut to lose weight and she was trying to sing. I remember that Real World season like yesterday. 


And Royce Rainbow Dress: Remember she lives off of child support checks and now she has legal fees to pay. I do want to know, why is Royce son in daycare, What does she do all day?


----------



## chantal1922

Tami's response to some of the comments on Necole *****ie's site
http://necolebitchie.com/2010/09/24...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter
Eek! she is a mess. Looks like she would fit right in.


----------



## wordpast

Just read her response....


----------



## MickMick

chantal1922 said:


> Tami's response to some of the comments on Necole *****ie's site
> http://necolebitchie.com/2010/09/24...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter
> Eek! she is a mess. Looks like she would fit right in.





Tami has always been very, ahem, outspoken.  I can't wait for the next season!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow Tami has one disgusting mouth.  Should have kept it wired shut.


----------



## .pursefiend.

They added another one 


> 2nd Basketball Wife Added To Season 2
> Sat, Sep 25 2010 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> Two sources have confirmed that they have added another new cast member to the next season of Basketball Wives. Her name is Ashley Walker and she is the long-time girlfriend/fiancee of NBA free agent Rafer Alston. Rafer played for the Miami Heat earlier this year before getting suspended. I know nothing about this girl but since there are two new members this season does that mean Gloria and Suzie are no longer part of the cast?
> 
> Related: Basketball Wives Season 2 has A New Wife: Tami Roman
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: 2nd Basketball Wife Added To Season 2 | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

> Her name is Ashley Walker and she is the long-time girlfriend/fiancee



dammit!  can ANY of these chicks seal the deal....  good grief!


----------



## aklein

^Not only can she not seal the deal .... she can't get a man that is actually playing in the NBA.  What the hell?  I could be on Basketball Wives.


----------



## gre8dane

chantal1922 said:


> Tami's response to some of the comments on Necole *****ie's site
> http://necolebitchie.com/2010/09/24...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter
> Eek! *she is a mess. Looks like she would fit right in*.


 
Ugh, Tami!  I'm so embarrassed for her after reading that - she's TOO OLD for that kind of language or at least posting it up like that!  Now it's confirmed, the drama on the show is strictly going to be for the cameras!


----------



## pollinilove

does anyone know sizies back ground i know its none of my business but i just want to know


----------



## DC-Cutie

do you mean Suzie?  She was dating Olowukandi (sp), now she sells real estate


----------



## pollinilove

sorry i mean her ethnic back ground  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

chinese & caucasian


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I still love Tami after all of these years: "It wasn't not funny!!!!".

She tried to sue her ex, said she couldn't afford to eat, said she couldn't pay her children's tuition etc. because her ex refused to pay child support and he refused to support her with alimony. I wonder what ever came of that, but I guess we'll find out since she's on the show now. Womp womp. This show is a mess.


----------



## pollinilove

why would she do a prenup that says she gets nothing ? everyone should get some money


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pu$$y popn til she's 70  :lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> WOW! Not Tami!!!!!!!!!!!! *I remember her famous line from The Real World: "It isn't not funny" - when David tried to pull the sheet off her naked or half naked body.*
> 
> She was on Oprah some years back w/other wifes of professional athletes talking about the pitfalls, the groupies, the money, etc...
> 
> and Miss Booty Popper still looks out of place..
> 
> Note to Shaunie: the name of the show is "Basketball WIVES". where are the damn wives?????


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aklein said:


> Is Tammy's wig crooked in the fashion week picture?


 

idk but it sho aint cute! matter of fact her and Royce are a mess.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I just read her response lolots:


----------



## FullyLoaded

pollinilove said:


> why would she do a prenup that says she gets nothing ? everyone should get some money


 
He probably gave her an ultimatum- either she signs it or no wedding.


----------



## .pursefiend.

messy messy messy 


> Shaunie O&#8217;Neal&#8217;s Divorce Case May Backfire
> Thu, Sep 30 2010 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> Shaq and Shaunie O&#8217;Neal&#8217;s bitter divorce drama continues and all I have to say is this is SUPER messy.
> 
> According to Radar Online, Shaunie had a plan to meet with one of Shaq&#8217;s mistresses Vanessa Lopez, and convince her to go public with her affair with Shaq. She even offered her an incentive so that Vanessa will meet up with her. This all backfired when Vanessa called Shaq and informed him of Shaunie&#8217;s plan. Shaunie of course was trying to expose Shaq as an adulterer so that she would collect more money in court from their divorce. But this is where it gets interesting&#8230;
> 
> 
> The man that was a link between Shaunie and Vanessa and the man that Shaunie confided in, is the same IT guy that is currently suing Shaq for hacking his computer and stealing evidence. His name is Shawn Darling and he is in the process of writing a tell-all book in which he is reportedly going to expose Shaunie and her plans to set Shaq up. According to the reports, Shaunie can be in a lot of trouble because she signed a confidentiality agreement when she married Shaq so he can end up suing her back for a breach of contract.
> 
> &#8220;Shaunie is freaking out,&#8221; the source told RadarOnline.com. &#8220;She&#8217;ll probably be deposed in his case and she does not want this information to come out.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Shaunie signed a confidentiality agreement when she married Shaq,&#8221; the source said. &#8220;But then she went and told Shawn Darling personal things-including asking him to contact Vanessa Lopez and convince her to meet.
> 
> &#8220;Now Shawn is threatening to expose Shaunie in the book and she&#8217;s scared, not only because she&#8217;ll be named, but because now Shaq could turn around and sue her for breach of contract.&#8221;
> 
> Oh my damn. This drama is way more interesting than some of those Basketball Wives story lines&#8230;
> 
> Related Story: Shaq&#8217;s Wife and Mistress Team Up
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Shaunie O&#8217;Neal&#8217;s Divorce Case May Backfire | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## .pursefiend.

Together at Monica's 30th Birthday Party - She looks pretty


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's dropping those lbs...


----------



## Jahpson

neva be a wife...

"Together at Monica's 30th Birthday Party - She looks pretty" 

he doesn't


----------



## .pursefiend.

> Gloria Govans Sister Breaks Her Silence Over Alleged Shaq Affair
> Wed, Nov 03 2010 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> Photography Jonavennci Divad
> 
> Basketball Wives star Gloria Govans sister Laura found herself in the rumor mill last year after personal emails allegedly between her and Shaq were leaked to blogs. At the time, she was pregnant by her fiance Gilbert Arenas of the Washington Wizards which helped juice up the story.  Shaunie ONeal not only filed for divorce from Shaq weeks later, but the alleged affair was also brought up numerous times during the first season of Basketball Wives.
> 
> Laura Govan is finally breaking her silence regarding the rumors in an upcoming issue of Sister 2 Sister Magazine. In the December Issue, Laura Govan reveals that Shaunie ONeal approached her about doing the show but she declined and recommended her sister Gloria participate instead:
> 
> I didnt want to do it because Ive never asked to be in the public eye, explained Laura. Im educated. I want to make sure that my children have a role model in the sense of whatever that means to me. I want them to see that mommy is doing things other than being behind daddy and going to games and being cute.
> 
> She also denies that anything ever happened between her and Shaq and points the finger at Shaunie ONeal for running with a rumor that both couples knew were false. We found out who actually made up the fake emails. Both parties know the truth and thats it.
> 
> She also explains why it took her so long to speak out after the allegations became public:
> 
> I have three kids [ages 4, 3 and 11 months], and in between that I had a miscarriage. Gilbert was going through his thing, you know. He came first and foremost and then my children and us as a family. There was nothing else to that. And for the record, we never split.
> 
> In the issue, which also features quotes from Gloria Govan, Laura debunks the rumors that she and her sister are chase ballers and pop out babies to lock them down. A perception that the public may have sense both are engaged and have kids by NBA players.
> 
> I always said I would never date an athlete, nor an entertainer ever. You know, because we grew up around it, Laura said. My family has always held their own and we were always taught to make it on our own, especially as women.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more via Sister 2 Sister
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Gloria Govans Sister Breaks Her Silence Over Alleged Shaq Affair | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

She is a mess...

&#8220;I&#8217;m educated. I want to make sure that my children have a role model in the sense of whatever that means to me" - so an educated woman and a good role model continues to bear 3 children with a man, but not marry him AND live in a separate house 3 miles away?  Is she also saying that the other woman on the show (including her sister) aren't educated and good role models?


----------



## Jahpson

them Govan sisters are not cute. sorry



> &#8220;I&#8217;m educated. I want to make sure that my children have a role model in the sense of whatever that means to me.




and?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are not immune from foolishness because you have a degree (probably online degree)


----------



## DC-Cutie

and that picture looks awkward, like they photoshoped her hair against the white column...


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> and that picture looks awkward, like they photoshoped her hair against the white column...



she looks like a drag queen.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> She is a mess...
> 
> Im educated. I want to make sure that my children have a role model in the sense of whatever that means to me" - so an educated woman and a good role model continues to bear 3 children with a man, but not marry him AND live in a separate house 3 miles away? Is she also saying that the other woman on the show (including her sister) aren't educated and good role models?


 
What a role model with good sense!  She's engaged to a man that pulled a gun on his teammate in the locker room ... over a gambling debt.  Yeah, he's totally husband material.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> What a role model with good sense! She's engaged to a man that pulled a gun on his teammate in the locker room ... over a gambling debt. Yeah, he's totally husband material.


 
don't forget he also lied about having an injury and then Karma caught up with him...  he got injured a few days later...  IDIOT!

**fists in the air**  dats what's up!!


----------



## sun.shyne

_She needs to take a seat somewhere!_


----------



## gre8dane

She should have never done that interview.  You know: 'Better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and prove you are a fool'!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jahpson said:


> them Govan sisters are not cute. sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not immune from foolishness because you have a degree (probably online degree)



I agree they don't appear to be educated in any way but

 as far as the online degree comment- hey it takes time and effort to do that.  Not everyone can spend all their time at school.  Just sayin'.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> and that picture looks awkward, like they photoshoped her hair against the white column...


I agree....I keep staring at that picture because something is just off about it.


----------



## FullyLoaded

*Have you all seen the supertrailer for season 2???*

Shaunie casting Real World/scorned ex-wife Tami was the smartest move yet! 

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/592892/basketball-wives-season-2-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1651327


While it will be fun to watch, it is shameful that a woman her age would start fighting so many times. Grow up already!


----------



## .pursefiend.

sheeshhhhhhhh when does this start?! I'm ready!

and she called her Jennifer *****  I'm glad Royce standing up to these heffas too


----------



## divalicioust

OMG, Tami looks a hot mess, lots of drama, when does it start, can't wait!!!


----------



## chantal1922

I can't wait!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this season looks toooooo hot!!  But on the real, Tammy needs anger management.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Can't wait!_


----------



## Jahpson

Finally Suzi is getting called out. that girl starts toooo much ish.

Jenn - just divorce the guy already. How many times are you going to cry about his cheating? Just accept it and move on OR divorce.

What gutter did they find this trollop Tammi? I am ashamed that she carries my real name 


Can't wait to see Evelyn and Ochozero!! (they met on twitter?? c'mon son)


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> this season looks toooooo hot!!  But on the real, Tammy *needs anger management*.



no she needs a muzzle.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Jahpson said:


> no she needs a muzzle.



remember when she did have one on the real world?! she had her jaw wired shut to lose weight or something.


----------



## Jahpson

i am trying to hard to remeber her. Did she fight with some guy and had got sent home because of it or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Jahpson

found a clip I was thinking of someone else. 

warning foul language

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwvaCfjAHE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## pollinilove

he was a jerk for doing that


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> Finally Suzi is getting called out. that girl starts toooo much ish.
> 
> Jenn - just divorce the guy already. How many times are you going to cry about his cheating? Just accept it and move on OR divorce.
> 
> What gutter did they find this trollop Tammi? I am ashamed that she carries my real name
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see Evelyn and Ochozero!! *(they met on twitter?? c'mon son*)



its the new eharmony lol


----------



## wordpast

wow @ the season 2 footage. Tammy is batsh*t crazy!


----------



## chantal1922

Full Cast of VH1 Basketball Wives Cover Hype Hair, Plus Returns with 4 New Wives

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac186/chantal1922/basketball-wives-hype-hair-cover-necole-*****ie.jpg
Top: Royce Reed, Suzie Ketchem, Ashley Walker, Middle: Tami Roman, Juli Richmond, Kimberli Russell, Bottom: Evelyn Lozada, Shaunie ONeal, Jennifer Williams

The ladies of Shaunie ONeals hit show Basketball Wives cover Hype Hairs December 2010 Issue, just in time for the second season. Season 2 will include 10 hour long episodes and will feature the original cast of Season 1 (including Gloria Govan) and four new cast members; Tami Roman (ex-wife of Kenny Anderson), Juli Richmond (wife of retired baller Mitch Richmond), Kimberli Russell (wife of retired baller Bryon Russell), and Ashley Walker (girlfriend of Houston Rockets guard Rafer Alston).

Not only will we be able to catch up with what the season one ladies have been doing, but we will also get an exclusive look at the lives of the new girls on the show! Woop Woop!

Season 2 Premieres December 12th @ 9PM on VH1


Read more: Full Cast of VH1 Basketball Wives Cover Hype Hair, Plus Returns with 4 New Wives | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## BudgetBeauty

9 cast members? Way too much. I could barely keep up with the cast members and who they were last season.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Wow.... 4 new "wives"?!?!


----------



## Jahpson

well now it appears that Eve and Chad are engaged. wtf?

http://www.tmz.com/2010/11/16/chad-...a-fiance-cincinatti-bengals-basketball-wives/

so much things going on!!! Kate M. engaged, Eva longoria divorcing and now this!! crazy


----------



## chantal1922

they have only been dating for 4 months? wow


----------



## wordpast

guess she has to switch shows now.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> well now it appears that Eve and Chad are engaged. wtf?
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/11/16/chad-...a-fiance-cincinatti-bengals-basketball-wives/
> 
> so much things going on!!! Kate M. engaged, Eva longoria divorcing and now this!! crazy


 
Her tweet was absolutely ridiculous. It says they will have a long engagement. Hopefully she learned from her last long engagement and will seal the deal and not be on another show crying over her unworn wedding dress when she is 50 years old.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> well now it appears that Eve and Chad are engaged. wtf?
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/11/16/chad-...a-fiance-cincinatti-bengals-basketball-wives/
> 
> so much things going on!!! Kate M. engaged, *Eva longoria divorcing* and now this!! crazy


 

i was praying this wasn't true


----------



## aklein

^Her rep says it isn't true.  But then again, lots of reps for celebs claim that like a week before a celeb admits it in a story to People.

And wtf with Ocho?  So not ok.


----------



## Jahpson

yeah, didn't madonna's people swear up and down she wasn't get a divorce. mmmhmmm


----------



## aklein

^Or Jennifer Aniston when she was still married to Brad Pitt.

I wonder if her rep is Ken Sunshine.


----------



## knasarae

USMagazine, Tuesday, November 30, 2010, 9:34am (PST)



> The rumors are true: Cincinnati Bengals wide receiver (and "The Ultimate Catch" alum) Chad Ochocinco is getting hitched.
> 
> He announced that he is engaged to model, and former "Basketball Wives" star, Evelyn Lozada on Ryan Seacrest's KIIS FM radio show Tuesday.
> 
> "Yeah, man ... It's time for me to sit down," he said after being asked about the rumors. "Enough is enough. I'm 32, you know, my days are over."
> 
> He said he knows Lozada -- who's been sporting a 10-carat ring from Jason Beverly Hills -- was The One.
> 
> "I think I found everything I've been looking for in one person," he told Seacrest, adding that she is "close enough" to being perfect.
> 
> And the couple want kids someday, he added.
> 
> "Maybe [we'll have] ... a couple babies," he told Seacrest. "You never know what'll happen."
> 
> This is the first engagement for Ochocinco; Lozada previously dated basketball player Antoine Walker.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Of all women to get with, he got with someone who dumped her bf as soon as it was revealed he was broke. Chad spends money like it's nothing, so I hope he's prepared when Evelyn jumps ship if he goes broke.


----------



## aklein

He tells Seacrest and doesn't tell his twitter followers.  That's not cool.


----------



## .pursefiend.

and with the imposing NFL Lockout - he needs to count his pennies. For richer or poorer is she gonna stick around? hmmm


----------



## Jahpson

more kids? Damn, eve just take your pic with Ocho's litter. I'm just saying...


----------



## .pursefiend.

how many kids does he have?


----------



## FullyLoaded

I refuse to believe that this is anything more than a publicity stunt.


----------



## MickMick

divalicioust said:


> OMG, Tami looks a hot mess, lots of drama, when does it start, can't wait!!!


 
My sentiments exactly. I can't believe that Tami didn't try to diet before going on that show . Meeeeow!

Brang on the drama!



Oh yeah...I'mma need Evelyn to stop calling him "Ocho Cinco".  Call the man Chad!  Jeez!


----------



## Jahpson

show premiering tommorrow right?


----------



## taniherd

Jahpson said:


> more kids? Damn, eve just take your pic with Ocho's litter. I'm just saying...


----------



## Ladybug09

I heard about the engagement on WW a few weeks ago.


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


> show premiering tommorrow right?


It premiers Dec 12.


----------



## pollinilove

how many kids does she have ? does she have kids with antoine walker or what ever his name is ?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i thought she only has 1 daughter...the one thats 17 going on 35


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks half way decent



> Gloria Govan talks Basketball Wives Season 2 & Matts Domestic Violence Charge in S2S
> Thu, Dec 02 2010 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> VH1 Basketball Wives star Gloria Govan (and her sister Laura) recently sat down with Sister 2 Sister Magazine for the December 2010 Issue. During her interview, Gloria explained why she chose to return to the show after a disappointing first season. She also discussed the incident this past summer when police arrested Matt Barnes on suspicion of domestic violence after they showed up to their home and found visible injuries on her and Matt. Check out the excerpts below:
> 
> On Why She decided to return to Basketball Wives
> We are contractually obligated to a certain extent. We were disappointed with season one, but Matt and I sat down with Shed Media, who developed the show, and we really had an in-depth conversation about what we want our roles to be in this season coming up. Matt has a clothing line, Illusion. We have the charity event, Athletes for Cacncer. And you cant buy better advertising than televsion. So I think that was one of our main initiatives, to come back and to use the show like its been using us.
> 
> On Matt being arrested
> I just think it was something that got blown out of proportion because Matt is from Sacramento. Its completely false. Matt is very aggressive on-court, but at home, hes one of the best fiances. Hes an amazing father and hes just a teddy bear. We just moved to LA together, so we are fine. I hate for him to be painted with that type of reputation, but well work through it.
> 
> On how it became a headline
> I think it became a headline because we live in a community thats just nosy. We were outside kind of arguing so I think that kind of got people interested real quick. I think the neighbors just got involved too quickly (and were) too irrational.
> 
> You can read more excerpts from the interview in this months Sister 2 Sister
> 
> Related Post:
> Gloria Govans Sister Breaks Silence On Alleged Shaq Affair in Sister 2 Sister
> Matt Barnes Arrested For Domestic Violence
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Gloria Govan talks Basketball Wives Season 2 & Matts Domestic Violence Charge in S2S | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> It premiers Dec 12.



can't wait


----------



## Ladybug09

So G is still NOT a MRS?


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> WOW!  Not Tami!!!!!!!!!!!!   I remember her famous line from The Real World: "It isn't not funny" - when David tried to pull the sheet off her naked or half naked body.
> 
> She was on Oprah some years back w/other wifes of professional athletes talking about the pitfalls, the groupies, the money, etc...
> 
> and Miss Booty Popper still looks out of place..
> 
> Note to Shaunie: the name of the show is "Basketball WIVES".  where are the damn wives?????




So who did they get rid of?

I just remember Tamis ho-ish tendencies and when she had an abortion on the show.

If a man already has a bunch of babies with another woman, how the heck to you expect him to take care of yours.

Pure utter ignorance.


----------



## Ladybug09

He looks old and BEAT DOWN.



.pursefiend. said:


> Together at Monica's 30th Birthday Party - She looks pretty


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> I have three kids *[ages 4, 3 and 11 months], and in between that I had a  miscarriage. *Gilbert was going through his thing, you know. He came  first and foremost and then my children and us as a family. There was  nothing else to that. And for the record, we never split.




Does this heffa know NOTHING about birth control. These guys will never marry them, and it's sad that they settle just for the lifestyle.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> She is a mess...
> 
> Im educated. I want to make sure that my children have a role model in the sense of whatever that means to me" - so an educated woman and a good role model continues to bear 3 children with a man, but not marry him AND live in a separate house 3 miles away?  Is she also saying that the other woman on the show (including her sister) aren't educated and good role models?




Wow, the live in separate houses??? 3 miles away??? He def ain't going to marry her. He wants to have his cake and eat it to and she's ok with it. IDIOT.

The sad thing is they think people are jealous of them and their life and UBBER sad for the ones who really DO envy them and want that life.


----------



## needloub

wordpast said:


> guess she has to switch shows now.


 
Maybe Evelyn should switch to the _Football Wives_ show...LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

did anyone watch football wives? i watched half an episode and was bored to tears.


----------



## needloub

^^Guilty...and I was bored as well...LOL!


----------



## wordpast

same. I only watched two episodes and gave up.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I love Pilar Sanders, but Football Wives did nothing for me. It was boring, most of the people are broke, and the wives are immature.



> I think it became a headline because we live in a community thats just nosy. We were outside kind of arguing so I think that kind of got people interested real quick. I think the neighbors just got involved too quickly (and were) too irrational.


 
Sooooo, neighbors calling the cops because they see a woman getting man-handled by her SO is irrational? Sit down, Gloria. It seems Matt knocked the sense out of this girl.


----------



## chantal1922

I couldn't get into football wives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Football Wives were walking, breathing contradictions - all that Holy Roller Bible Toting, but cursing, swing on stripper poles and fighting in the next breath...


----------



## .pursefiend.

how many episodes have there been? i've only seen 2


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I can't remember.  I just know that these chicks were screaming in damn near every episode!


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Football Wives were walking, breathing contradictions - *all that Holy Roller Bible Toting, but cursing, swing on stripper poles and fighting in the next breath*...


 
Goodness yes!  My cousin was watching them one after another on demand and they are pitiful - crying about 'it's not about the money' & the NFL hubbys 'risking their lives for the game'.  What!!??!!  My cousin listed the family members who've been to Iraq & Afghanistan multiple times - and these skanks were crying over football??  And the Bible studies, lectures on appropriate behavior and language...this show should not have a season 2.  Pilar Sanders comes off as the uber-***** of the show in their many stagings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ they cry that's "it's not all about the money", because they DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY!!! Pilar is the only one sittin' pretty - LOL...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ I can't remember. I just know that these chicks were screaming in damn near every episode!


 
That's why I could only stomach a couple of episodes. They have nothing to do all day but yell about financial difficulties and injured hubbies.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ they cry that's "it's not all about the money", because they DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY!!! Pilar is the only one sittin' pretty - LOL...


 

and she dresses like a mannequin straight out of Rainbow


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Rainbow, Gusinni, Shoe City, etc...

She has an obsession with sparkly accessories..


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ and jeans


----------



## needloub

BudgetBeauty said:


> I love Pilar Sanders, but Football Wives did nothing for me. It was boring, most of the people are broke, and the wives are immature.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, neighbors calling the cops because they see a woman getting man-handled by her SO is irrational? Sit down, Gloria. *It seems Matt knocked the sense out of this girl*.


 
Maybe he was trying to knock some sense INTO her!   All in all, just a pitiful situation...


----------



## Jahpson

premieres this sunday!! can't wait

I want to see if I am going to like this Tami girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll be watching, looks like Tami is passing out azz whoppins - LOL


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Tami has cried for years that she's broke, couldn't pay for her children's education, was on food stamps, etc., but Google is telling me she successfully contested her prenup and got millions, as well a nice chunk of monthly child support. I'm interested in seeing what her living/car situation is like.


----------



## DC-Cutie

put that ruling was overturned, she talked about it on Oprah.  She gets NADA!


----------



## chantal1922

VH1 just tweeted the first episode will be available on facebook tomorrow


> Season Premiere - Watch It First On Facebook - Exclusive Release Tomorrow AM - Become A Fan Now http://ow.ly/3kTF1


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Oh cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^* Rainbow, Gusinni, Shoe City*, etc...
> 
> She has an obsession with sparkly accessories..


----------



## FullyLoaded

BudgetBeauty said:


> Tami has cried for years that she's broke, couldn't pay for her children's education, was on food stamps, etc., but Google is telling me she successfully contested her prenup and got millions, as well a nice chunk of monthly child support. I'm interested in seeing what her living/car situation is like.


 
She's ridiculous. After the divorce, build your ass a bridge and get over it. At some point you had access to cash as his wife, then your luck ran out. Cry into your last couple of dollars and get thee a job. I'll tire of her quickly is all she cries about is her lost alimony.


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> VH1 just tweeted the first episode will be available on facebook tomorrow



is this for real? I am so going to watch!! LOL

too many shows to watch on sunday, maybe this one show can get out the way if I watch it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://www.vh1.com/video/basketball-wives-2/full-episodes/sneak-premiere/1653641/playlist.jhtml


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks i needed that work time entertainment


----------



## Jahpson

im watching it now...pretty good

I think its setting the tone for whats to come this season. Im not going to go into any details.


----------



## needloub

I just finished watching and all I can say is that many of the women are a hot mess!  LOL!  Thanks for posting *DC*!


----------



## .pursefiend.

never should i be sitting at my desk doing the "that's what's up" with them


----------



## FullyLoaded

I enjoyed it. The deadbeat dad scenes make me nauseous, as did Jennifer's husband's face. I know there are great guys who aren't lookers, but he seems like a jerk and looks even worse. She earns every cent he gives her looking at that mug. Yuck!


----------



## aklein

I'm watching it now. Glad to see that Tami hasn't gotten a better wig ... even after all these years, she still looks exactly like her RW days.
No mention of Big Gay Al Reynolds?!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^ 

I am watching it right now and it froze right on Big Gay Al's face


----------



## DC-Cutie

FullyLoaded said:


> I enjoyed it. The deadbeat dad scenes make me nauseous, as did Jennifer's husband's face. I know there are great guys who aren't lookers, but he seems like a jerk and looks even worse. She earns every cent he gives her looking at that mug. Yuck!



I have to applaud her efforts, because ain't no way in HELL I'd be able to look at that face every morning...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Thanks for posting the link! The day has been dragging on and I need some entertainment.


----------



## chantal1922

So Kenny is blaming Tami for not spending time with his girls. He couldn't get court ordered visitation or partial custody? He didn't even hug his girls or act like he wanted to see them. SMH


----------



## chantal1922

aklein said:


> I'm watching it now. Glad to see that Tami hasn't gotten a better wig ... even after all these years, she still looks exactly like her RW days.
> *No mention of Big Gay Al Reynolds*?!


lol he was random


----------



## needloub

Something about Evelyn irks me...and Jennifer is a dud


----------



## Ladybug09

FullyLoaded said:


> She's ridiculous. *After the divorce, build your ass a bridge and get over it. *At some point you had access to cash as his wife, then your luck ran out. Cry into your last couple of dollars and get thee a job. I'll tire of her quickly is all she cries about is her lost alimony.


 Lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

okay this season looks juicy! lol Jennifers husband is YUck lol! i like jen though. I cannnot believe she said Ive never seen a food stamp! Tami i think thats her name is a Hott ass mess, that hair needs to go. her daughters hair are a mess as well. I really hope the dad has a realtionship with the children.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^I was very 'wth?' at the two-tone weave, but aren't her kids 14 and 16? I give them a major pass. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ilovefashion87 said:


> okay this season looks juicy! lol Jennifers husband is YUck lol! i like jen though. I cannnot believe she said Ive never seen a food stamp! Tami i think thats her name is a Hott ass mess, that hair needs to go. her daughters hair are a mess as well. I really hope the dad has a realtionship with the children.



I've never seen a foodstamp


----------



## ilovefashion87

lol, 




BudgetBeauty said:


> ^I was very 'wth?' at the two-tone weave, but aren't her kids 14 and 16? I give them a major pass. lol.


----------



## ilovefashion87

lol, ive never seen one either, but why would she say that to her face. lol i do know they have debit cards(EBT) now a days. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I've never seen a foodstamp


----------



## DC-Cutie

I guess I just say what's on my mind.  It's not like she said "OMG, I don't associate with people that use food stamps".  She just said, she's never seen one...  I dunno..


----------



## chantal1922

I have also never seen a food stamp. I don't understand why Jennifer made the food stamp comment at dinner.


----------



## ilovefashion87

There's nothing wrong with that. I just thought it funny when she said it out loud. It was kind of random.


----------



## FullyLoaded

chantal1922 said:


> So Kenny is blaming Tami for not spending time with his girls. He couldn't get court ordered visitation or partial custody? He didn't even hug his girls or act like he wanted to see them. SMH


 
Don't even get me started! Even if she was low class enough to penalize him by making things difficult- I bet he could've tried harder. She told him he had their numbers directly. He didn't refute that. He could've kept in touch over the phone, at least let the girls know he was trying. STFU Kenny.


----------



## FullyLoaded

DC-Cutie said:


> I have to applaud her efforts, because ain't no way in HELL I'd be able to look at that face every morning...


 
She probably meditates to a happy place full of Louis Vuitton and maxi dresses and envisions them over his face when he gets too close.


----------



## ilovefashion87

She does wear a lot
Of maxi dresses lol




FullyLoaded said:


> She probably meditates to a happy place full of Louis Vuitton and maxi dresses and envisions them over his face when he gets too close.


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> I have also never seen a food stamp. I don't understand why Jennifer made the food stamp comment at dinner.



to cover up what they were really talking about. It was fast witted but apparently failed. LOL

I have also never seen a food stamp. I guess its "pride" that got Tami to beat that azz over the comment.

Just because someone never saw a food stamp, doesn't mean they are related to the "Trumps". LOL It is possible to come from a working/middle class family and struggle without government assistance. Tami is a nut


----------



## needloub

Jahpson said:


> to cover up what they were really talking about. It was fast witted but apparently failed. LOL
> 
> I have also never seen a food stamp. I guess its "pride" that got Tami to beat that azz over the comment.
> 
> Just because someone never saw a food stamp, doesn't mean they are related to the "Trumps". LOL It is possible to come from a working/middle class family and struggle without government assistance. *Tami is a nut*


 
  She really hasn't evolved since _The Real World_.  I mean do we have to throw up fists every time someone says something we don't like...


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow. how convenient for evelyn to be dating chad ocho cinco.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Doesn't Kenny Anderson have like 99 kids or am I confusing him with another athlete. I know he is the father of Spinderella's kid. 

Did he have alot of money. I could have sworn he was crying broke over back child support with some other baby momma. Or again, maybe I am confused.

When I read that Tami was on this show the first thing I thought of was was when she had that abortion on RW. Then I read it on Perez too. Will she ever live that down.


----------



## aklein

meluvs2shop said:


> wow. how convenient for evelyn to be dating chad ocho cinco.


 
Yep.  It's funny how now he is tweeting her all the time.  He wasn't saying anything to her before the show ....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh I just read about Kenny. He has 8 kids. Nice.


----------



## meluvs2shop

aklein said:


> Yep.  It's funny how now he is tweeting her all the time.  He wasn't saying anything to her before the show ....



i just heard they're engaged too!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

aklein said:


> Haha.  I was going to say beauty is just a lightswitch away.



That is the funniest ****e I've read in a long time!^

I'm so late in watching this show. I got so sucked into this foolishness, nonsensical garbage. It's as though I've had candy overload. Thanks Itunes,lol.
I am so happy that Gloria is OUT! Wonder if they'll add plastic surgery to the cast


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

aklein said:


> Is Tammy's wig crooked in the fashion week picture?



LMAO, wondered the same^

I was over Tami 10 plus years ago, whenever the hell she was on tv.
I know I'm alone but I love Jen and Shaunie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> That is the funniest ****e I've read in a long time!^
> 
> I'm so late in watching this show. I got so sucked into this foolishness, nonsensical garbage. It's as though I've had candy overload. Thanks Itunes,lol.
> I am so happy that Gloria is OUT! Wonder if they'll add plastic surgery to the cast



Gloria isn't out...  

I do think they should add Plastic Surgery to the cast, I have a felling she could air out ALL of them - especially Suzie and Eve


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^ I thought I read that Gloria had discussed that she was pissed that the show took a different direction than what was originally pitched? She thought that the show was going to portray them in a positive light. Interesting that she isn't cut. I had no clue.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

DC-Cutie said:


> Gloria isn't out...
> 
> I do think they should add Plastic Surgery to the cast, I have a felling she could air out ALL of them - especially Suzie and Eve



I'm wondering if Suzie is shady....


----------



## Jahpson

suzie is shady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> ^ I thought I read that Gloria had discussed that she was pissed that the show took a different direction than what was originally pitched? She thought that the show was going to portray them in a positive light. Interesting that she isn't cut. I had no clue.



but then she came back and did an interview where she basically said, she's contractually bound.

There was a full episode available online this week and they showed her meeting up with Suzie...  

Wondering if Suzie is shady?  No need to wonder.  I mean who tells their friend "I didn't tell them about you having sex with anybody in Vegas".  Yeah, that bish is shady...


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> but then she came back and did an interview where she basically said, she's contractually bound.
> 
> There was a full episode available online this week and they showed her meeting up with Suzie...
> 
> Wondering if Suzie is shady? No need to wonder. I mean who tells their friend *"I didn't tell them about you having sex with anybody in Vegas". *Yeah, that bish is shady...


 

  Exactly...while the cameras were rolling...


----------



## scarlett13

Almost forgot that this debuts tonight... 

Jus saw Preying Mantis pour a bucket of water on Plastic Surgery then run.. What a coward.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

these girls are crazy!!


----------



## Jahpson

Tami doesnt believe in tossing water....


----------



## pot_luck

Tammi is a bird.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Tammi is gonna whoop Evelyn's annoying ass...or at the least deck her and i can't wait!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> Tami doesnt believe in tossing water....


 

that tossing water ish is weak anyway


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

wow - saw this show for the first time, pretty lame tossing the water


----------



## DC-Cutie

tossing water is for the birds, throwing elbows and fists is what's up - LOL...


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> tossing water is for the birds, *throwing elbows and fists is what's up - LOL*...


 
amen!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This episode was really staged. More than usual.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> to cover up what they were really talking about. *It was fast witted but apparently failed*. LOL


 
I don't think it was fast-witted at all and/or it was definitely poor editing.  We can assume from the Shaunie & Tami mani-pedi scene that Tami was repeating her tired ol' story of "I was on food stamps although I have/had an NBA playing ex-husband" at the dinner and that is why the other girl mentioned the food stamp as a cover up.  The comment seemed to come out of nowhere.  If you're going to talk about people like that, at least be able to do it discretely and have a cover for when they return to the table.  Amateurs!!  



Jahpson said:


> suzie is shady.


 
They are all shady - this is such trash tv.  Evelyn getting all worked up over Shady Suzy yet she has nekked pictures of herself on the internet.  Yeah, uh huh!



BagOuttaHell said:


> This episode was really staged. More than usual.


 
Oh, but they are the "inner circle" and will deny you if you don't play along which you have to for the show.  

Tami is going to be a problem - she is not camera ready all the time.  I mean she showed up at the dinner wearing jeans, a bad weave, long tasteless fingernails and door knocker earrings.  Those women are the type that want to be friends with other women that are pretty & shallow like them.  Plus Tami was cheesing too much during the show and lost all credibility as a 'peace-maker' & wanting to do the 'right' thing when she began fighting with her ex-husband in front of their daughters.  Tsk tsk tsk.  Shaunie brought her on for drama and Tami knows it & plans to live up to it.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

gre8dane said:


> I don't think it was fast-witted at all and/or it was definitely poor editing.  We can assume from the Shaunie & Tami mani-pedi scene that Tami was repeating her tired ol' story of "I was on food stamps although I have/had an NBA playing ex-husband" at the dinner and that is why the other girl mentioned the food stamp as a cover up.  The comment seemed to come out of nowhere.  If you're going to talk about people like that, at least be able to do it discretely and have a cover for when they return to the table.  Amateurs!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are all shady - this is such trash tv.  Evelyn getting all worked up over Shady Suzy yet she has nekked pictures of herself on the internet.  Yeah, uh huh!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but they are the "inner circle" and will deny you if you don't play along which you have to for the show.
> 
> Tami is going to be a problem - she is not camera ready all the time.  I mean she showed up at the dinner wearing jeans, a bad weave, long tasteless fingernails and door knocker earrings.  Those women are the type that want to be friends with other women that are pretty & shallow like them.  Plus Tami was cheesing too much during the show and lost all credibility as a 'peace-maker' & wanting to do the 'right' thing when she began fighting with her ex-husband in front of their daughters.  Tsk tsk tsk.  *Shaunie brought her on for drama and Tami knows it & plans to live up to it*.


^ Exactly^ Tami probably gets a bonus check


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> Tami is going to be a problem - she is not camera ready all the time. I mean she showed up at the dinner wearing jeans, a bad weave, long tasteless fingernails and door knocker earrings.



She also had a fanny pack on, too. LMAO! Tami does not care at all.



> Tammi is gonna whoop Evelyn's annoying ass...or at the least deck her and i can't wait!



Tami does not play. She is not the type to say 'Imma whoop your butt' and then not do it. When she says it, she means it. That's the only reason why Shaunie wanted her on the show. The first season was 'zzzz', but this one will be very interesting.


----------



## gre8dane

BudgetBeauty said:


> *She also had a fanny pack on, too.* LMAO! Tami does not care at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Tami does not play. She is not the type to say 'Imma whoop your butt' and then not do it. When she says it, she means it. That's the only reason why Shaunie wanted her on the show. The first season was 'zzzz', but this one will be very interesting.


 
  It WAS a fanny pack - I thought I saw it wrong!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce looks like a midget amongst giants compared to the other ladies...  they tower over her - LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> Tami does not play. She is not the type to say 'Imma whoop your butt' and then not do it. When she says it, she means it. That's the only reason why Shaunie wanted her on the show. The first season was 'zzzz', but this one will be very interesting.



One of my favorite Tami lines from RW was when she was about to fight somebody and she said "Oh,we can go toe-to-toe up in the mutafu&^er" :boxing:


----------



## Sassys

I only watched the 1st episode last season and could not stand these woman (especially Evelyn). When I heard Tami was going to be on, I knew instantly she was going to bring on the crazy. I watched last-night and sure enough, Tami has not changed one bit. You can tell the minute she was introduced to the girls, she did not care for them.  Shauni and the producers knew EXACTKY what they were doing when they asked her to be on.  I am shocked they didn't bring her on the 1st season.

I was not bothered that Jennifer said she never saw a "food stamp" (I perosnally think she is full of crap. I was raised in the "white picket fence" burbs of NYC and even I have seen a food stamp).

Behold a NYC food stamp!! They now use a card, but back in the day they came in a book (like a check book)


----------



## gre8dane

BudgetBeauty said:


> Tami does not play. She is not the type to say 'Imma whoop your butt' and then not do it. *When she says it, she means it.* That's the only reason why Shaunie wanted her on the show. The first season was 'zzzz', but this one will be very interesting.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> One of my favorite Tami lines from RW was when she was about to fight somebody and she said "*Oh,we can go toe-to-toe up in the mutafu&^er*" :boxing:


 
That is why I say   when she was doing her "intro" to the show with Shaunie and talking about how she was wronged by her ex-husband, but now they "can speak" after all these years, but then an argument ensues with said ex-husband in front of her daughters.  I believe she gave him PLENTY of drama, just as much as she says he gave her.  I thought I was going to see the first Tami fight of the season.


----------



## Sassys

Memory lane


----------



## aklein

^That is one of the best moments of reality tv. EVER.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> ^That is one of the best moments of reality tv. EVER.



yes indeedy!  This was before all the script writers...


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

What ever happened to Jon?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ the country singing virgin?  They did a special on MTV a few years back and he was still a virgin, singing country and something in the ministry..


----------



## pollinilove

so did anyone see susie now friends with gloria can we sat script


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just lmao @ Tami's braids and Aries earrings circa 1997. Homegirl is a decade behind fashionwise. I think her daughters are cute and if they are currently living in NJ then they look just like the rest of the teens down to the two tone hair.

The "His Cash" story makes me giggle every time I hear it. Tami will always be known as the girl who had the abortion on tv to me.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Memory lane





I always felt David should not have been kicked out of the house.  Tami and Beth were both laughing when he pulled the blanket (in the bedroom and the hallway).


----------



## aklein

But it was like rape!  (according to Beth)


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> so did anyone see susie now friends with gloria can we sat script


 

LOL. The entire show is scripted.  Last night they played the first season, and I caught the episode where Evelyn threw water at her stalker (another wife).  Now, what restaurant gives you cups of water in a paper cup, with no cover or straw?  And, what woman just sits there and let's her do it.


----------



## Sassys

aklein said:


> But it was like rape! (according to Beth)


 

I know, I always thought it was foul for them to have said that.  They were ALL laughing and playing around.  Tami was and will always be a drama queen.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ the country singing virgin?  They did a special on MTV a few years back and he was still a virgin, singing country and something in the ministry..



Yup, that's the one^ ty
guess he's exactly the same -prob balding with a larger waist line


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think the most scripted part was the reunion when Suzie ran from backstage, no shoes on and a big bucket of water!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I still think the most scripted part was the reunion when Suzie ran from backstage, no shoes on and a big bucket of water!


 

Did not see it, but wasn't she arrested for it?


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce looks like a midget amongst giants compared to the other ladies...  they tower over her - LOL



i read Eve's twitter, she is 5'7. wow



Sassys said:


> LOL. The entire show is scripted.  Last night they played the first season, and I caught the episode where Evelyn threw water at her stalker (*another wife)*.  Now, what restaurant gives you cups of water in a paper cup, with no cover or straw?  And, what woman just sits there and let's her do it.



wife no more. Vanessa Davis is divorced. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I still think the most scripted part was the reunion when Suzie ran from backstage, no shoes on and a big bucket of water!



that HAD to be scripted. I am really mad that they had a bucket (old fashioned one at that) with water backstage.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Who knows, maybe the police were written into the script....


----------



## Belle49

Who was the chick Susie was hugging at the end?? Gloria? All that dramatic music for that.


----------



## Jahpson

Belle49 said:


> Who was the chick Susie was hugging at the end?? Gloria? All that dramatic music for that.



exactly!!

Gloria is no one special. She didn't even make the last season that great. Please, and she is STILL not a wife.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Warren Sapp's (ex-NFL player) twitter:

*Ok. Basketball Wives Ain't Married & Football Wives, The Player Don't Play No More! *#WhereTheyDoThisAt
about 19 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

LOL


----------



## FullyLoaded

It's already been reported that the NBA coaches didn't want wives on the show- so what other choice did Shaunie have? Sit down Warren. lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce looks like a midget amongst giants compared to the other ladies... they tower over her - LOL


 
thats how i felt standing around you and surlygirl


----------



## BudgetBeauty

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Warren Sapp's (ex-NFL player) twitter:
> 
> *Ok. Basketball Wives Ain't Married & Football Wives, The Player Don't Play No More! *#WhereTheyDoThisAt
> about 19 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> LOL


 
ROFL! You ain't lying, Warren.

I don't know why they don't just call this show 'Former Basketball Wives and Some Random Jumpoffs'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> thats how i felt standing around you and surlygirl



oh lawd!!  I wasn't expecting this response :lolots:  It's an optical illusion, courtesy of Christian Louboutin


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tami will never live that abortion down.

PREACH Warren!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> oh lawd!! I wasn't expecting this response :lolots: It's an optical illusion, courtesy of Christian Louboutin


 

in 5 inch heels i wouldn't be as tall as you two! i'm the royce of the crew


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> in 5 inch heels i wouldn't be as tall as you two! i'm the royce of the crew



**throwing fists in the air**  that's what's up!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ride or Die!


----------



## aklein

BudgetBeauty said:


> ROFL! You ain't lying, Warren.
> 
> I don't know why they don't just call this show 'Former Basketball Wives and Some Random Jumpoffs'.


 
He's right.  I like your suggested title but I think it's probably too long.  Lol


----------



## Jahpson

how about "Successful Basketball Groupies"

agreed with Warren


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> how about "Successful Basketball Groupies"
> 
> agreed with Warren



I agree with Warren


----------



## aklein

Jahpson said:


> how about "Successful Basketball Groupies"
> 
> agreed with Warren


 
Perfect.  Short and sweet


----------



## BudgetBeauty

aklein said:


> He's right. I like your suggested title but I think it's probably too long. Lol


 
I know, it is a mouthful.


----------



## pollinilove

so true and the real wives will never do any thing to mess up that life style. my husbands in the navy we do not make a lot but i know that the navy butters my bread and brings home the bacon so im not going to do any thing to piss them off or make them look bad



FullyLoaded said:


> It's already been reported that the NBA coaches didn't want wives on the show- so what other choice did Shaunie have? Sit down Warren. lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I missed this thread!!!!

Gloria needs to not be on tv ever.


----------



## scarlett13

Evelyn looks so old tho


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> I still think the most scripted part was the reunion when Suzie ran from backstage, no shoes on and a big bucket of water!


Yep.


----------



## KathyB

Sassys said:


> I only watched the 1st episode last season and could not stand these woman (especially Evelyn). When I heard Tami was going to be on, I knew instantly she was going to bring on the crazy. I watched last-night and sure enough, Tami has not changed one bit. You can tell the minute she was introduced to the girls, she did not care for them. Shauni and the producers knew EXACTKY what they were doing when they asked her to be on. I am shocked they didn't bring her on the 1st season.
> 
> I was not bothered that Jennifer said she never saw a "food stamp" (I perosnally think she is full of crap. I was raised in the "white picket fence" burbs of NYC and even I have seen a food stamp).
> 
> Behold a NYC food stamp!! They now use a card, but back in the day they came in a book (like a check book)


 Those were the food stamps used all over the U.S. back in the day.  She may or may not have never seen a food stamp, but my hubby and I have an acquaintence that claims to not know what a pawn shop is and this guy is 60+ years old.  If they claim not to know, for them, it puts them on a higher level than the rest of us "I've always had lots of money, therefore I have never had to resort to food stamps or pawn shops."  Yarite.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Really Suzie, now you want to be a sportscaster?  Ummm, no ma'am.


----------



## aklein

Really?  I didn't know banging a baller made you knowledgeable about the sport.


----------



## pollinilove

i think most people have seen a food stamp while at the check out 




KathyB said:


> Those were the food stamps used all over the U.S. back in the day. She may or may not have never seen a food stamp, but my hubby and I have an acquaintence that claims to not know what a pawn shop is and this guy is 60+ years old. If they claim not to know, for them, it puts them on a higher level than the rest of us "I've always had lots of money, therefore I have never had to resort to food stamps or pawn shops." Yarite.


----------



## momofgirls

What is Royce wearing?
Is that Pastry Sneaker?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Can anyone point me in the direction of Shaunie's earrings...pleaseee!


----------



## aklein

^That picture of Shaunie is priceless.  She's making a 'who farted?' face.


----------



## .pursefiend.

lmaoooo i was trying to catch the earrings at a good angle


----------



## aklein

^You did get the earrings at great angle.  Shaunie ... not so much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

send her a tweet, she just might answer..


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'll try that


----------



## Jahpson

momofgirls said:


> What is Royce wearing?
> Is that Pastry Sneaker?



her son's clothes?


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> Those were the food stamps used all over the U.S. back in the day. She may or may not have never seen a food stamp, but my hubby and I have an acquaintence that claims to not know what a pawn shop is and this guy is 60+ years old. If they claim not to know, for them, it puts them on a higher level than the rest of us *"I've always had lots of money, therefore I have never had to resort to food stamps or pawn shops." Yarite*.


 

Yep!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> her son's clothes?


 
I feel bad for dogging her style because she's the only one I can tolerate next to Tami, but her style is awful. She's looking in the face, but she dresses like she's in junior high, too.

Evelyn needs to let that thing with Suzie go. Sending her threatening emails is so immature. Suzie should consider getting kicked out of the circle as a blessing.The circle includes a bunch of bitter grown women who act like they are superior to everyone.


----------



## michie

Tami looks like she's a resident of a women's shelter.


----------



## chantal1922

BudgetBeauty said:


> I feel bad for dogging her style because she's the only one I can tolerate next to Tami, but her style is awful. *She's looking in the face, but she dresses like she's in junior high, too.*
> 
> *Evelyn needs to let that thing with Suzie go*. Sending her threatening emails is so immature. Suzie should consider getting kicked out of the circle as a blessing.The circle includes a bunch of bitter grown women who act like they are superior to everyone.


Agreed.  Evelyn acts like she is in junior high school. Ok so she isn't friends with Suzie anymore leave it at that. Move on. It is a shame grown women act like this. I think Royce is cute but she dresses like a kid. Tammi's wardrobe is so dated. Like she is stuck in the 90's.


----------



## michie

Yes! Tami looks like she could walk right back into her old RW LA house...or like she never left.


----------



## Jahpson

michie said:


> Tami looks like she's a resident of a women's shelter.










to the corner NOW! ------>


----------



## BudgetBeauty

michie said:


> Yes! Tami looks like she could walk right back into her old RW LA house...or like she never left.


 
I kind of find this refreshing. lol. While the other women are putting on airs, acting like they are so above everybody, Tami is like, whatever. She wears fanny packs, yaky weave, Claire's earrings, press on nails from CVS, and she does not care. She reminds me of Britney Spears: no amount of money will have her dressing like someone else. Whether she's making $10,000/yr or $1,000,000/yr, she's going to look the same way.


----------



## michie

^But, that's because Tami doesn't have ANY money. When she was riding in the Hummer with the "HISCASH" license plate, she was not dressing like Khaila from _Losing Isaiah_. She must be beyond desperate to be a part of this.


----------



## .pursefiend.

sooooooooo is someone gonna help me with these earrings? i'll be your best friend *khloe kardashian ring flash*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like this about Tami's style:  Life was really good to her in the 90's, so she just stuck with it.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

michie said:


> ^But, that's because Tami doesn't have ANY money. When she was riding in the Hummer with the "HISCASH" license plate, she was not dressing like Khaila from _Losing Isaiah_. She must be beyond desperate to be a part of this.


 
I saw pics of her when she was married, and she still looked like an around-the-way type to me. There was nothing that said quality about her clothes/shoes.


----------



## wordpast

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like this about Tami's style:  Life was really good to her in the 90's, so she just stuck with it.




HA!

Maybe they'll can give her a makeover next season. *crosses fingers*


----------



## needloub

BudgetBeauty said:


> I saw pics of her when she was married, and *she still looked like an around-the-way type to me*. There was nothing that said quality about her clothes/shoes.



ITA!  I think that is her style of dress and it won't really change...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I cannot stand that Jennifer chick. She tries way to hard to talk proper. So fake. I bet when the cameras arent rolling she sounds so much different  She is so gross! 

I love how these hobags all think their gods gift to the world just because they landed an NBA player  it is so stupid. What have they done with themselves other then date athletes? Such phony losers, all of them! This whole show is so stupid.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^Jennifer has her own business and her company puts out those FlirtyGirl videos. I will give her credit for at least trying to make her own money.


----------



## michie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I love how these hobags all think their gods gift to the world just because they landed an NBA player  it is so stupid. What have they done with themselves other then date athletes? Such phony losers, all of them! This whole show is so stupid.



Right. But, that's the mindset of a LOT of women nowadays. To think you've struck gold when all you've landed is (in most cases) a dummy or whore-monger with a lucrative contract is beyond stupid.


----------



## Jahpson

michie said:


> ^But, that's because Tami doesn't have ANY money. When she was riding in the Hummer with the "HISCASH" license plate, she was not dressing like Khaila from _Losing Isaiah_. She must be beyond desperate to be a part of this.




and trying to subliminally get money from Kenny's wife.....


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> I saw pics of her when she was married, and she still looked like an around-the-way type to me. There was nothing that said quality about her clothes/shoes.



do you also have pics of her wedding? Please post. I want to see


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BudgetBeauty said:


> ^Jennifer has her own business and her company puts out those FlirtyGirl videos. I will give her credit for at least trying to make her own money.



That I didnt know. They dont show any of that on the show. But still that voice of hers drives me batty!! You know its all fake. And that is what is annoying, they think they are better than everyone else and they arent. Not even close!




michie said:


> Right. But, that's the mindset of a LOT of women nowadays. To think you've struck gold when all you've landed is (in most cases) a dummy or whore-monger with a lucrative contract is beyond stupid.



Yeah its pityful. But the guy dating Jessica Simpson is the same thing. He knows he scored getting her on the hook. I can smell a rat with that guy and I dont even know him LOL. Poor Jess in a few years she will be dishing out millions to this jackass and everyone will be saying I told ya so!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Hey Jahpson did Santa bring you that Bentley for Christmas?? You must have been good this year


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> do you also have pics of her wedding? Please post. I want to see


 
Oh, I don't have any pics of her wedding. I was saying I remember seeing how she dressed when she was married, and she looked the same as she does now.


----------



## Jahpson

fanny pack and all? LMFAO


----------



## needloub

They should show more of Jennifer dealing with her business than her husband at times. She just seems snobby and a dud so maybe her business would shed some light on her personality.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I like Jennifer. She's actually my favourite! lol


----------



## needloub

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I like Jennifer. She's actually my favourite! lol



I'm curious...what do you like about her? I am not trying to be antagonistic.

Sometimes I think Evelyn takes the good out of her and she just tends to focus on Jen's marriage....


----------



## momofgirls

http://bossip.com/322137/is-this-th...ria-govan-still-havent-jumped-the-broom12006/


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I'm curious...what do you like about her? I am not trying to be antagonistic.
> 
> Sometimes I think Evelyn takes the good out of her and she just tends to focus on Jen's marriage....



I agree...  Eve is that kind of toxic friend.  She seems to suck the life out of whoever is around...

The best kind of friend you can be when another is going through man troubles is to LISTEN...  Do not encourage her to leave, unless there is abuse/drugs.


----------



## pot_luck

^^You notice everyone is gunning for her to leave him. Friends like that need not to know your personal business.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Ya know what I find kind of odd is that Shaunie gets all down and dirty in all the gossip and dirt. When they were going in to crash Gloria and the one that is trying to get in to tv  I kinda thought Shaunie was above that. I guess she likes to be dumb like the rest of them


----------



## pot_luck

Shaunie is just as messy as the rest.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree...  Eve is that kind of toxic friend.  She seems to suck the life out of whoever is around...
> 
> The best kind of friend you can be when another is going through man troubles is to LISTEN...  Do not encourage her to leave, unless there is abuse/drugs.




It's almost like Evelyn gets some pleasure from Jen's troubles with her marriage. Didn't Jen say that there are other layers to her besides her marriage? It's like Evelyn is looking for a buddy to be miserable with...


----------



## .pursefiend.

i feel like such a groupie...shaunie replied to me on twitter  

but still no word on the earrings le'sigh


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree...  *Eve is that kind of toxic friend.*  She seems to suck the life out of whoever is around...
> 
> *The best kind of friend you can be when another is going through man troubles is to LISTEN...  Do not encourage her to leave, unless there is abuse/drugs.*





pot_luck said:


> ^^You notice everyone is gunning for her to leave him.* Friends like that need not to know your personal business.*


agreed


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree...  Eve is that kind of toxic friend.  She seems to suck the life out of whoever is around...
> 
> The best kind of friend you can be when another is going through man troubles is to LISTEN...  Do not encourage her to leave, unless there is abuse/drugs.




AGREED!

You think Eve is going to let anyone know about the problems she and Chad are having? The girl already admitted that she and him have a Jay Z and Beyonce relationship()

and Ev DEFINITELY is not going to be hanging around her girls when(/if) she gets married!


----------



## Jahpson

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Hey Jahpson did Santa bring you that Bentley for Christmas?? You must have been good this year


i wish. ha ha


----------



## RedDuchess

Tammi is going to start kicking A$$ and not in the phoney throwing water type way, in true New York you aren't going to say anything you want out of your mouth and think I won't respond fashion.......I can't wait


----------



## RedDuchess

Shaunie needs to drop Jen at those other two NBA wives house permanently, there is NO WAY she will ever fix her marriage hanging around a bunch of single and divorced women


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Tammi is going to start kicking A$$ and not in the phoney throwing water type way, in true New York you aren't going to say anything you want out of your mouth and think I won't respond fashion.......I can't wait


 
throwing water is so yesterday!


----------



## .pursefiend.




----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't wait for them to go to Spain, only to fight with Royce and send her packin'!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't wait for them to go to Spain, only to fight with Royce and send her packin'!


 
What?! I missed this! 

I can't wait until Tami whoops Evelyn's behind. In the previews, she open-handedly slapped Evelyn across the face.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^hell she deserves it..if anybody talks too much its her


----------



## Jahpson

RedDuchess said:


> Tammi is going to start kicking A$$ and not in the phoney throwing water type way, in true New York you aren't going to say anything you want out of your mouth and think I won't respond fashion.......I can't wait



right.

last season, these gals threw around the word "b*tch" like it was a second hand Vuitton.

Tami is from that era where the B word, is fighting words. Can't wait for that episode.

knowing the way reality functions however that part will probably be the last 5 minutes of the show



RedDuchess said:


> Shaunie needs to drop Jen at those other two NBA wives house permanently, there is NO WAY she will ever fix her marriage hanging around a bunch of single and divorced women



hahaahahah i know right!


----------



## Sassys

I think Evelyn will probably get pregnant by Chad, but a don't see a marriage happening.  I personally can't stand the girl and she is the reason I did not watch the first season.


----------



## Sinarta

^^I dont even think a pregnant will make into the picture. Once he sees Evelyn for what she really is, he will leave her. These days, celebrities give out engagement rings like its the thing to do. I only see them getting a spin off show about preparing for the wedding and the day before Chad decides not to walk down the isle because he just found out he is not ready for marriage and Evelyn will be back on Basketball wives crying about her relationship like she always does.


----------



## needloub

Sinarta said:


> ^^I dont even think a pregnant will make into the picture. Once he sees Evelyn for what she really is, he will leave her. These days, celebrities give out engagement rings like its the thing to do. I only see them getting a spin off show about preparing for the wedding and the day before Chad decides not to walk down the isle because he just found out he is not ready for marriage and Evelyn will be back on Basketball wives crying about her relationship like she always does.



If that happens, I sure hope Chad doesn't do another awful show looking for his match LOL!


----------



## pollinilove

so she never had a baby with ant walker ?


----------



## Oceane

Evelyn seems like the type who is ready to fight at any given time. I'm sure since she's been with Chad she may have tried to fight his babies mamas. lol


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> so she never had a baby with ant walker ?



No, she was with him for 10yrs, but she has a 17yrold.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

pollinilove said:


> so she never had a baby with ant walker ?


 
Nope, but even if she had, she would be in Tami's shoes, getting absolutely no child support. That would have been awesome to see given how Evelyn acts like she's so above everyone else.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Chad is as much of a publicity whore as his wife to be. I think they deserve each other.


----------



## needloub

FullyLoaded said:


> Chad is as much of a publicity whore as his wife to be. I think they deserve each other.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> Nope, but even if she had, she would be in Tami's shoes, getting absolutely no child support. That would have been awesome to see given how Evelyn acts like she's so above everyone else.



Did you hear the latest with antoine and his bankrupcy? Dude was living foul and wayyy beyond his means! He makes $35k a year now. Let me find the article girl. You wont believe it!

OT: http://www.hoopsvibe.com/gossip/art...lker-did-with-my-fiancee-kevin-jenkins-speaks

him now: http://bossip.com/302621/antoine-wa...evelyn-lozado-give-up-some-of-those-vh112006/


----------



## pollinilove

so what does walker do for a living now ?


----------



## mrs moulds

BudgetBeauty said:


> What?! I missed this!
> 
> I can't wait until Tami whoops Evelyn's behind. In the previews, she open-handedly slapped Evelyn across the face.


 
Me too!!!

Evelyn has run up on the wrong one!  Tami is straight hood and will " chin check " her in a heart beat!  Evelyn is forever talking crap and waiting to fight someone. Well, boo-boo has got what she has been wishing for! Tami!


----------



## Jahpson

someone tweeted to evelyn that they should name the show *Jersey Chasers*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Evelyn's response was "child please zzzzzz"


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jahpson said:


> someone tweeted to evelyn that they should name the show *Jersey Chasers*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn's response was "child please zzzzzz"



Cause she knows it's true.

Has there been more than one episode this season?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

There have been 2 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ex-Candy Girl Terrica was trying to get Evelyn to come to Football Wives - she wasnt havin it


----------



## wordpast

Is Terricca on Football Wives now? I stopped watching.


----------



## .pursefiend.

no. but she's a "football wife" (i use this term very loosely) she was telling evelyng that she would bring the entertainment the show needed


----------



## wordpast

gotcha. So i.e.- she's needs something else to do since her last show didn't get renewed and and since she isn't booking videos.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

californiaCRUSH said:


> Cause she knows it's true.
> 
> Has there been more than one episode this season?



There have been a total of 3 (itunes)


----------



## DC-Cutie

what was the 3rd episode?
1st was in intro when Suzi got kicked out the circle
2nd was little costume juree party


----------



## .pursefiend.

i dont remember a 3rd. a 3rd wouldve been this past weekend and everything was in re-runs


----------



## divalicioust

Have you guys seen the sneak peek for EPISODE 3, Shaunie and Gloria are going at it FOR REAL, lol.

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/607289/episode-3-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1654464


----------



## .pursefiend.

"because its so entertaining to meeeeee" 

Jennifer is a chump though! i've come to that conclusion


----------



## .pursefiend.

wow..just wow



> Gilbert Arenas Pulls A Disappearing Act on Laura Govan & His Kids
> Wed, Dec 29 2010 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you, those Govan sisters and their off-camera relationship drama is more enticing than any storyline your favorite soap opera or Basketball Wives could ever come up with. Women meets baller. A few years later, they have a kid. They go through a big messy child support battle (the baller misses a game to avoid the embarrassment of being subpoenaed to court on National TV) and somewhere in the midst of all of that, they make up and have another baby. They break up, they make up, he proposesshes later accused of sleeping with another NBA player (Shaquille ONeal), that drama plays out on a reality show (Basketball Wives) and in the midst of it all, she has a third child, somewhere in there she has a miscarriage, and now she is pregnant with a fourth child and her baller skips town, leaving her and the kids behind.
> 
> Thats the story of Laura Govans life (sister of Basketball Wives star Gloria Govan) who was in a long-term on and off again relationship with Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas. According to the Washington Post, Gilbert recently was traded to Orlando and jumped on the first train smoking out of DC. Her publicist claims she hasnt heard from Gilbert the entire month of December and he left her and the kids with no money to purchase food or Christmas Gifts. The children feel like they have been abandoned as Gilbert has cut off all funds and communication.
> 
> When he was traded to Orlando on December 18th, he was quoted in The Post as saying, I went to the airport and left. I didnt have a chance to say bye to anybody. I didnt even say bye to the kids..
> 
> I dont want to give this story a *side eye* but unless the DNA wasnt right on one of those babies, why in the world would Agent Zero up and leave his kids like that before Christmas. Whats his side of the story? You just dont get that excited about getting traded that you forget to say bye to everybodyand forget to call or wire some funds once you get there. Too many questions and not enough answers.
> 
> I hope she has an emergency stash for the kids sake and we can only hope the house is paid for. Yikes!
> 
> In brighter news, at least their engagement story was cute. Read it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Heres another article on Gilbert. Hes had a rough life. Looks like he may have some abandonment issues he has to sort out before walking down anyones aisle or attempting to raise a family.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Gilbert Arenas Pulls A Disappearing Act on Laura Govan & His Kids | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would say I feel sorry for Laura, but I don't (I feel sorry for the kids, though). Because she has been with Gilbert too long, gone through too much stuff (he's put her out of his house before, locked her out of the one he purchased for her, sent her packin' back to California, cheated on, etc), so she should have known he was capable of doing ANYTHING!

Then to top it off, she gets preggers AGAIN!  When will women learn, that getting knocked-up will not keep a man by your side??


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I would say I feel sorry for Laura, but I don't (I feel sorry for the kids, though). Because she has been with Gilbert too long, gone through too much stuff (he's put her out of his house before, locked her out of the one he purchased for her, sent her packin' back to California, cheated on, etc), so she should have known he was capable of doing ANYTHING!
> 
> Then to top it off, she gets preggers AGAIN! When will women learn, that getting knocked-up will not keep a man by your side??


 
Also when the home life isn't really stable money wise its always a good idea to come up with your own money. Maybe why she's on the show. Can't always depend on the Baller or anyone  to take care of you and your kids forever. **** happens and it looks like **** been happen for a while. Wise up girlfriend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> Also when the home life isn't really stable money wise its always a good idea to come up with your own money. Maybe why she's on the show. Can't always depend on the Baller or anyone to take care of you and your kids forever. **** happens and it looks like **** been happen for a while. Wise up girlfriend.


 
she isn't on the show, her sister Gloria is.  They are professional jersey chasers - lol.

Laura did an interview recently, talking about being a good rolemodel for her children, educated, blah blah blah.  But all her moves have been rather hood-like...

She better go look for a job, looks like Gil is about to leave her high and dry, again!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

GOALdigger said:


> Also when the home life isn't really stable money wise its always a good idea to come up with your own money. Maybe why she's on the show. Can't always depend on the Baller or anyone to take care of you and your kids forever. **** happens and it looks like **** been happen for a while. Wise up girlfriend.


 
I believe Laura has a Master's degree or two. She's not dumb. I think she knew what she was doing. Gilbert has a lot of issues, so he isn't innocent in this, but this man has shown Laura time and time again exactly who he is. He's a coward, he's disrespectful, and he doesn't want to marry her. She could have taken that as a sign a LONG time ago and stopped creating children with the man. When a man shows you who he is, take him seriously, ladies!!! Now she not only got herself caught up in this mess, the kids are now caught up, too.

I don't like Shaunie, but she had the right idea when quietly took money from her and Shaq's joint account and saved it for a rainy day. I am not saying it's right that she stole, but she at least knew that they weren't going to last forever, and she needed to do she could take care of herself. It would be better if she got a job, but hey. lol.


----------



## GOALdigger

BudgetBeauty said:


> I believe Laura has a Master's degree or two. She's not dumb. I think she knew what she was doing. Gilbert has a lot of issues, so he isn't innocent in this, but this man has shown Laura time and time again exactly who he is. He's a coward, he's disrespectful, and he doesn't want to marry her. She could have taken that as a sign a LONG time ago and stopped creating children with the man. When a man shows you who he is, take him seriously, ladies!!! Now she not only got herself caught up in this mess, the kids are now caught up, too.
> 
> I don't like Shaunie, but she *had the right idea when quietly took money from her and Shaq's joint account and saved it for a rainy day. I* am not saying it's right that she stole, but she at least knew that they weren't going to last forever, and she needed to do she could take care of herself. It would be better if she got a job, but hey. lol.


 
How did that work out by the way? did she have to give it back?


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> How did that work out by the way? did she have to give it back?


 
nope.  Like Ivan ***** once said: Don't get mad, get everything!


----------



## Jahpson

did yall hear that Laura and Gilbert are no longer together? she claims he left her and the children high and dry. SMGDH


----------



## .pursefiend.

^I posted the article a page back...he straight carried it


----------



## needloub

divalicioust said:


> Have you guys seen the sneak peek for EPISODE 3, Shaunie and Gloria are going at it FOR REAL, lol.
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/607289/episode-3-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1654464


 
Thanks for posting!  I thought Shaunie was above it all...
1.  Jen is still a dud
2.  Evelyn is all bark and no bite
3.  Shaunie is actually a hot mess and needs to stop hanging with these ladies.
4.  Royce is 13


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is the full Washington Post article:

The 9-year relationship of Gilbert Arenas and Laura Govan has been a famously stormy one - breakups interspersed with reunions, babies and one elaborate marriage proposal. 

But this time, with the former Washington Wizards star's recent departure for Orlando, the drama appears to have gone nuclear. A representative for Govan - yes, there are reps involved this time - told The Washington Post that Arenas has cut off communication and funds from her and their three children. 

Govan, who is four months pregnant with their fourth child, "has not heard from Arenas the whole month of December," said publicist Laura Wright in an e-mailed statement. "Govan and the children feel like they have been abandoned." 

Wright - who has worked for Govan's sister Gloria and her fiance, Los Angeles Lakers forward Matt Barnes - said that Govan was left at their Great Falls home "with no money to purchase food or Christmas gifts." 

A representative for the Orlando Magic, playing in Cleveland on Tuesday night, said they had not been able to reach Arenas for comment by press time. 

The breakup happened around Thanksgiving. Though he didn't reveal a relationship rift at the time, Arenas recently told reporters he had been staying with Wizards teammate Nick Young for about a month. 

Other public comments, when the Wizards traded him to the Orlando Magic on Dec. 18, seemed like jokes or exaggerations at the time. He told The Post after his Dec. 20 debut with the Magic that he was so eager to move that he bought a same-day ticket to Florida the minute he'd heard about the trade: "I went to the airport and left. I didn't have a chance to say bye to anybody. I didn't even say bye to the kids." (But Arenas also said that Washington would remain "in my heart" because "that's where I raised my kids and have my family.") 

Arenas, 28, and Govan, 31, were known in Washington as high-flying homebodies, rarely out on the town and mostly known through the comical stories he shared on his short-lived blog - like the time he hired an FAO Schwarz window dresser to set up the train set he bought for the kids. 

Behind the scenes, their relationship has often been tumultuous: After a few years of on-off dating, she gave birth to their daughter Izela in December 2005; the bitter child-support battle that followed ended with a romantic reconciliation a few months later. They welcomed a son, Alijah, in March 2007. After another breakup and makeup, they got engaged in September 2008 at a splashy family party with ice sculptures and a moon bounce (yes, he blogged about it). Last December - just weeks before the guns-in-the-locker-room incident that foreshadowed the end of his Wizards career - their daughter Hamiley was born. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/28/AR2010122803631_pf.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I have to say is: Laura shouldn't have been getting preggers over and over.  Instead she should have been staking her chips instead of spending them on bags, shoes and other ish.  No rainy day or when ****-hit's-the bricks money!  Can't even buy food, damn the christmas gifts, food is a necessity....

but, alas, she's so educated.  Might be book smart, but as my Daddy says "Common sense ain't so common"


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> All I have to say is: Laura shouldn't have been getting preggers over and over. Instead she should have been staking her chips instead of spending them on bags, shoes and other ish. No rainy day or when ****-hit's-the bricks money! Can't even buy food, damn the christmas gifts, food is a necessity....
> 
> *but, alas, she's so educated. Might be book smart, but as my Daddy says "Common sense ain't so common"*


----------



## .pursefiend.

i had no idea he was 28. what did she really think would come of this? he's still a baby....mentally at least


----------



## chantal1922

I feel bad for their kids. SMH


----------



## mrs moulds

GOALdigger said:


> Also when the home life isn't really stable money wise its always a good idea to come up with your own money. Maybe why she's on the show. Can't always depend on the Baller or anyone to take care of you and your kids forever. **** happens and it looks like **** been happen for a while. Wise up girlfriend.


 
I agree!!!!


----------



## divalicioust

needloub said:


> Thanks for posting!  I thought Shaunie was above it all...
> 1.  Jen is still a dud
> 2.  Evelyn is all bark and no bite
> 3.  Shaunie is actually a hot mess and needs to stop hanging with these ladies.
> 4.  Royce is 13


*
You're right, I've never seen Shaunie act like that.*


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> All I have to say is: Laura shouldn't have been getting preggers over and over.  Instead she should have been staking her chips instead of spending them on bags, shoes and other ish.  No rainy day or when ****-hit's-the bricks money!  Can't even buy food, damn the christmas gifts, food is a necessity....
> 
> but, alas, she's so educated.  Might be book smart, but as my Daddy says "Common sense ain't so common"



i know. plus she is pregnant again! 

what is she going to do? Im hearing that he is questioning the paternity of some of those kids. SMH


----------



## Ladybug09

These girls who have all these babies for ballers are stupid idiots. DUMB, DUMB, Dumb!!!!!!

4 kids with a dude who was tripping after you had the first with him. And the whole spiel about not being able to buy Christmas gifts. Give me a Break!!!!!


Has this heifer (and Arena's the ho) never heard of BC???? Does he have other kids out there too????

Do these people not know anything else besides BREEDING?


I don't know what's up with these black guys.



DC-Cutie said:


> All I have to say is: Laura shouldn't have been getting preggers over and over. Instead she should have been staking her chips instead of spending them on bags, shoes and other ish. No rainy day or when ****-hit's-the bricks money! Can't even buy food, damn the christmas gifts, food is a necessity....
> 
> but, alas, she's so educated. Might be book smart, but as my Daddy says "Common sense ain't so common"


----------



## FullyLoaded

He bought a ticket to Florida without even saying goodbye to his children? Some father. The dude must really be messed up in the head.


----------



## MickMick

Thank you for posting that preview!  That was a HOT MESS!!!

First, Susie is a dummy for letting Shaunie slam her car door.  Don't touch my isht.  Just sayin'.

Second, does Gloria realize how dumb she sounds?  She didn't want to get married because she didn't want to be miserable and married?  *crickets*

Third, what in the world is Royce wearing?

Finally, Evelyn should be happy she didn't marry 'Toine.  That dress was vomitous.

Laura, Laura, Laura...My mother taught me that a woman always need to have a little "titty money" (lol...a secret stash in her bra).  That's especially smart when the relationship is shaky.  No Chrimmuh presents for the babies.    Laura better get it from Gloria.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gloria and Laura's parents must be so proud to have raised professional ball chasers and babymakers  **that's what's up**

Royce's wardrobe is always the million dollar question!


----------



## needloub

MickMick said:


> Thank you for posting that preview! That was a HOT MESS!!!
> 
> First, Susie is a dummy for letting Shaunie slam her car door. Don't touch my isht. Just sayin'.
> 
> Second, does Gloria realize how dumb she sounds? She didn't want to get married because she didn't want to be miserable and married? *crickets*
> 
> Third, what in the world is Royce wearing?
> 
> Finally, Evelyn should be happy she didn't marry 'Toine. *That dress was vomitous.*
> 
> Laura, Laura, Laura...My mother taught me that a woman always need to have a little "titty money" (lol...a secret stash in her bra). That's especially smart when the relationship is shaky. No Chrimmuh presents for the babies.  Laura better get it from Gloria.


 
It was pretty bad! It looked like they combined 3 separate dresses...just hideous!


----------



## creighbaby

That preview was straight-up crazy. 

shaunie was gross and WAY out of line. It seemed like a scene out of a d-list high school movie. there should have been music playing from the good the bad and the ugly as shaunie and her posse of z-listers stalked into the restaurant.


----------



## pollinilove

is it stealing when your the wife ? and its a joint account ?





BudgetBeauty said:


> I believe Laura has a Master's degree or two. She's not dumb. I think she knew what she was doing. Gilbert has a lot of issues, so he isn't innocent in this, but this man has shown Laura time and time again exactly who he is. He's a coward, he's disrespectful, and he doesn't want to marry her. She could have taken that as a sign a LONG time ago and stopped creating children with the man. When a man shows you who he is, take him seriously, ladies!!! Now she not only got herself caught up in this mess, the kids are now caught up, too.
> 
> I don't like Shaunie, but she had the right idea when quietly took money from her and Shaq's joint account and saved it for a rainy day. I am not saying it's right that she stole, but she at least knew that they weren't going to last forever, and she needed to do she could take care of herself. It would be better if she got a job, but hey. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I just watched the preview!  Damn!!!!!

Anywhooooo - if that's a weave Jen is wearing, it looks damn good!


----------



## disney16

I have wondered the same thing.  Does she wear a weave? If she does it's one of the best ones that I've ever seen.


----------



## Jasmine K.

^^^ I think it's hers. I saw the episode this morning and Shaunie was beyond petty and childish. To think I actually thought of her as better than stooping to those types of theatrics. tsk tsk.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I'd say she was pretty darn smart to put money away for a rainy day. If Shaq really was playing Santa Claus with his mistresses as the rumors go, she has every right to stash money for herself elsewhere.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's not called stealing (in legal terms, I forgot the correct name) since it's community property.  But, I agree, she put some away for a a very rainy day!


----------



## chantal1922

^^agreed. So we are seeing more of Shaunie this season. All these chicks are childish but entertaining lol.


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh Eric looks a mess. He is really hard to look at.


----------



## tambles

^^this !!!


----------



## needloub

^^ITA!!  I cannot stop staring at his mouth...


----------



## MickMick

He isn't very easy on the eyes...But I can't help but want them to work on their marriage.  Seriously work on it and quit sitting around sniping at each other.

Did Susie get some work?  What is different about her?  She looks...pretty.


----------



## needloub

^^Suzie does look more "fresh-faced."  Her make-up looks pretty!


----------



## Ladybug09

pollinilove said:


> is it stealing when your the wife ? And its a joint account ?




no!


----------



## Ladybug09

MickMick said:


> Thank you for posting that preview!  That was a HOT MESS!!!
> 
> First, Susie is a dummy for letting Shaunie slam her car door.  Don't touch my isht.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Second, does Gloria realize how dumb she sounds?  She didn't want to get married because she didn't want to be miserable and married?  *crickets*
> 
> Third, what in the world is Royce wearing?
> 
> Finally, Evelyn should be happy she didn't marry 'Toine.  That dress was vomitous.
> 
> Laura, Laura, Laura...My mother taught me that a woman always need to have a little "titty money" (lol...a secret stash in her bra).  That's especially smart when the relationship is shaky.  No Chrimmuh presents for the babies.    Laura better get it from Gloria.




Girl, you are funny. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I just watched the preview!  Damn!!!!!
> 
> Anywhooooo - if that's a weave Jen is wearing, it looks damn good!




That was tacky, why did they just show up at the restaurant and cause drama like that. These women are so immature.

And dang, that Suzie just left Gloria to fend for herself.


ETA: And Jen Has a husband, but all he does is cheat on her. I wouldn't brag about him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> He isn't very easy on the eyes...But I can't help but want them to work on their marriage.  Seriously work on it and quit sitting around sniping at each other.



I don't agree.  Especially when your man is sitting there basically telling you 'go file for a divorce'.....


----------



## Sassys

I can not believe how childish these women are!! I always thought Shaunie was a little more classy than the other woman (guess I was sadly mistaken). What kind of grown a$$ women stalk two other women in a restaurant SMH. 

Jennifer needs to move on quickly. Eric made is perfectly clear, he could care less about his marriage or Jennifer, and basically told her to bounce. I will never understand what she is trying so desperatly to hold on to.

Evelyn has some serious mental problems. What kind of grown a$$ woman continues to text and stalk another woman who has stated is no longer you friend. If you don't want to be friends with Susie, MOVE ON and leave her alone. Also, what kind of store keeps a wedding dress for you for over a year (fake/staged!).


----------



## pollinilove

i did not like the dress .


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eric keeps it real. He is good for a drive by dose of reality. I hope he stays on the show. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

**looks in the fridge** so what you gon do. get a lawyer????

  Eric is so nonchalant, it's hilarious!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladybug09 said:


> That was tacky, why did they just show up at the restaurant and cause drama like that. These women are so immature.
> 
> *And dang, that Suzie just left Gloria to fend for herself.*
> 
> 
> ETA: And Jen Has a husband, but all he does is cheat on her. I wouldn't brag about him.


 

gloria held her own though


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought when the wedding was off that meant the relationship was over. I don't get it. Or is the wedding postponed?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought when the wedding was off that meant the relationship was over. I don't get it. Or is the wedding postponed?


 
Gloria double talks everything...  so who knows!

I just know, I'm not going to end an engagement and upcoming wedding, but still keep house with you.. nope, not gonna do it!


----------



## pollinilove

off topic but how do you think gloria is getting along with the queen b wife mrs kobe bryant ?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does Kobe and his wife associate with other people?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Does Kobe and his wife associate with other people?


 
sometimes..  Apparently a few of the players and their wives went out together for dinner during the holidays.

I can't see sourpuss (that's Vanessa Bryant), hanging tough with Gloria...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok. 

Yeah, I don't see Gloria and her everyone is jealous of me act standing up against VB.


----------



## michie

Vanessa should worry about her husband testing white women and not these women.


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> off topic but how do you think gloria is getting along with the queen b wife mrs kobe bryant ?


 

I was thinking the same thing when she was talking about making new friends.  I was thinking, maybe she can make friends with Khloe K.  No way in hell Vanessa is letting her in to "her circle"


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> ^^ITA!! I cannot stop staring at his mouth...


 

that and the lump/knot on her left side over his eye.


----------



## Sassys

Do you guys think that the apartment the always show Jennifer/Eric in is really there place, or just for camera purpose prop.  It does not look lived in at all.


----------



## aklein

Sassys said:


> I was thinking the same thing when she was talking about making new friends. I was thinking, maybe she can make friends with Khloe K. No way in hell Vanessa is letting her in to "her circle"


 
I thought crazy ass Vanessa already has made it clear she doesn't like Khloe.


----------



## needloub

^^It doesn't surprise me that Vanessa wouldn't like Khloe...at times she can be annoying and very immature...

Also, I can understand taking a step back from getting married.  I was definitely there...my DH and I thought about postponing and we would still be together.  Obviously, Gloria didn't have any problems with it...she seemed fine at lunch 2 days after she was supposed to be married.


----------



## Sassys

I don't watch sports, but do the wives sit together during games (ala "the Game" tv show).  I always see Khloe sitting by herself in pics of her at Laker games.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If you want a shred of privacy it is best to not associate with the Kardashians. Can't say I blame anyone if they didn't bother with them.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Sassys said:


> I don't watch sports, but do the wives sit together during games (ala "the Game" tv show). I always see Khloe sitting by herself in pics of her at Laker games.


 
A lot of wives (the non-celebs who don't care to be in the public eye) go to the executive boxes. 



> Does Kobe and his wife associate with other people?


 
Kobe is always seen at the weddings of his teammates. I've never seen him out with other celebs though. 

Gloria held it down. Can't even lie. Shaunie looked really, really dumb in the end, chasing after Gloria to...close her door? Dumb as heck!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

pollinilove said:


> is it stealing when your the wife ? and its a joint account ?


 
Ok, it's not stealing in the technical sense, but Shaunie knew good and well what she was doing. She was taking out of a joint account for herself and her needs. That's deceptive, imo. She used some of that money to buy a home for her man on the side. Shaq was no prize, but Shaunie, imo, is as immature as he is.



> **looks in the fridge** so what you gon do. get a lawyer????
> 
> Eric is so nonchalant, it's hilarious!


 
I loved that. He called Jennifer's bluff. I love how she was like, 'well, we can just take it day by day', and he replied, 'no, there's no taking this day by the day. Are you going to get a lawyer? You can take this place', all the while looking around and sipping his juice.


----------



## Sassys

BudgetBeauty said:


> I loved that. He called Jennifer's bluff. I love how she was like, 'well, we can just take it day by day', and he replied, 'no, there's no taking this day by the day. Are you going to get a lawyer? You can take this place', all the while looking around and sipping his juice.


 

I was smh when she said "we can take it day by day". What the hell is wrong with this woman?!?!?!?! He basically told her he does not want her and to bounce. What the heck is she holding onto him for? It's not like he is some household name, big time basketball player. The man has been retired for years and was never on the level of "Shaq or Kobe". 

It's not like she will loose the status of "major NBA Star wife", like Vanessa Bryant or Shaunie. Non of my friends who follow sports knew who the hell Eric Williams was, before this show came on (and they are die hard sports fans). 

IMO Jennifer is a very pretty girl and seems to have some sort of class (she really needs to stop being friends with Evelyn). She will have no trouble fininding a man who can appreciate her. Yes she is a bit snobby, but I suspect being around Evelyn makes her more snobby than she really is. I always say to my friends that watch this show, if I was FORCED to hang out with any of these woman (and I do mean FORCED), I would hang with Jennifer and Shaunie (after seeing Shaunie's behavior last night I pass on her now)


----------



## .pursefiend.

I think Jennifer is a chump - Evelyn's little puppet


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if Evelyn already changed the wedding dress, or will use it for her "upcoming wedding".  If that scene was even legit??? I still don't believe a store would hang on to her dress for her.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

That dress was the ugliest thing I've ever seen. Was she seriously planning on getting married in a see-through dress and NO panties? Just nasty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wonder if Evelyn already changed the wedding dress, or will use it for her "upcoming wedding". If that scene was even legit??? I still don't believe a store would hang on to her dress for her.


 
one of my GFs has her unused wedding dressed stored at the maker.  going on 2 years now...  strange, right?


----------



## Ladybug09

Stores will store dresses for brides (for a fee)....Normally they are stored because of called of weddings. I see this on TLCs "Say Yes to The Dress".



Sassys said:


> I can not believe how childish these women are!! I always thought Shaunie was a little more classy than the other woman (guess I was sadly mistaken). What kind of grown a$$ women stalk two other women in a restaurant SMH.
> 
> Jennifer needs to move on quickly. Eric made is perfectly clear, he could care less about his marriage or Jennifer, and basically told her to bounce. I will never understand what she is trying so desperatly to hold on to.
> 
> Evelyn has some serious mental problems. What kind of grown a$$ woman continues to text and stalk another woman who has stated is no longer you friend. If you don't want to be friends with Susie, MOVE ON and leave her alone. Also, what kind of store keeps a wedding dress for you for over a year (fake/staged!).


----------



## Ladybug09

BudgetBeauty said:


> Ok, it's not stealing in the technical sense, but Shaunie knew good and well what she was doing. She was taking out of a joint account for herself and her needs. That's deceptive, imo. She used some of that money to buy a home for her man on the side. Shaq was no prize, but Shaunie, imo, is as immature as he is.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that. He called Jennifer's bluff. I love how she was like, 'well, we can just take it day by day', and he replied, 'no, there's no taking this day by the day. Are you going to get a lawyer? You can take this place', all the while looking around and sipping his juice.


 

If he wants out the marriage, why doesn't HE just go ahead an file? I don't understand.


----------



## Ladybug09

BudgetBeauty said:


> That dress was the ugliest thing I've ever seen. Was she seriously planning on getting married in a see-through dress and NO panties? Just nasty.


 

that style of dress is worn a lot now (Say Yes To the Dress) Pninia Tornai designs dresses like that. Some girls have it see through, while some have a lining so that it's not soo transparent.

http://www.pninatornai.com/

http://www.kleinfeldbridal.com/search-wedding-dresses-by-Pnina-Tornai.cfm?pid=51&changed=1


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> If he wants out the marriage, why doesn't HE just go ahead an file? I don't understand.


 

Because in his mind he is already out, and it makes no difference to him.  You see he doesn't even wear his ring.  I was surprised when they showed she didn't have her ring on (she normally always has it on).


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> that style of dress is worn a lot now (Say Yes To the Dress) Pninia Tornai designs dresses like that. Some girls have it see through, while some have a lining so that it's not soo transparent.
> 
> http://www.pninatornai.com/
> 
> http://www.kleinfeldbridal.com/search-wedding-dresses-by-Pnina-Tornai.cfm?pid=51&changed=1


 

Yeah, they always show that type of dress on "Yes to the dress" and it is always girls with the worst shapes that want that type of dress.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> one of my GFs has her unused wedding dressed stored at the maker. going on 2 years now... strange, right?


 

WOW, I never knew this was done.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know why Shaunie as the exec producer didn't find a way to make herself look better in the final edit of that staged restaurant scene.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know why Shaunie as the exec producer didn't find a way to make herself look better in the final edit of that staged restaurant scene.


 

She is probably on has Executive Producer credits, but is not really an executive producer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know why Shaunie as the exec producer didn't find a way to make herself look better in the final edit of that staged restaurant scene.


 
there was no way to make her look good during that scene..  none at all.  only way would have been to never have it aired


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should have used her right as an exec and vetoed it.

I do like Shaunie. She seems like a cool person to hang around.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> If he wants out the marriage, why doesn't HE just go ahead an file? I don't understand.


 
I don't think he cared either way because he was still dating other women and doing himself. Whether he's married or not, he's acting like a free man. SMH. I still can't believe they were married for only 3 years. 



> that style of dress is worn a lot now (Say Yes To the Dress) Pninia Tornai designs dresses like that. Some girls have it see through, while some have a lining so that it's not soo transparent.


 
HATE seeing girls try this dress on SYTTD. There was one woman who I am pretty sure was in her forties, and when she described the dress (see-through paneling) to her SO after she bought it, he was really upset. She said she regretted buying the dress as soon as she got into her car to leave Kleinfeld's. She had to come back to add some customization to it, and I assumed she was going to cover up the paneling, but no, I think she added some length to it. I could not imagine walking into a church wearing such a dress.


----------



## chantal1922

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't think he cared either way because he was still dating other women and doing himself. Whether he's married or not, he's acting like a free man. SMH. I still can't believe they were married for only 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> HATE seeing girls try this dress on SYTTD. There was one woman who I am pretty sure was in her forties, and when she described the dress (see-through paneling) to her SO after she bought it, he was really upset. She said she regretted buying the dress as soon as she got into her car to leave Kleinfeld's. She had to come back to add some customization to it, and I assumed she was going to cover up the paneling, but no, I think she added some length to it. *I could not imagine walking into a church wearing such a dress.*


that's the first thing I thought of when I saw Evelyn's dress! I hope was not planning  to get married in a church with a dress like that!  She had to cover her butt when she walked out the room! If she and Ocho make it down the aisle I wonder what kind of dress she will wear.


----------



## Jahpson

needloub said:


> ^^ITA!!  I cannot stop staring at his mouth...



there isn't anything else to look at unfortunately. maybe that big rock thing on his forehead.




DC-Cutie said:


> Gloria double talks everything...  so who knows!
> 
> I just know, I'm not going to end an engagement and upcoming wedding, but still keep house with you.. nope, not gonna do it!



they ain't getting married. Wedding called off today, and then a month later cops called for an altercation. Sorry, she is officially just the baby mother and girlfriend of an NBA player. Same situation as Evelyn and Royce



Sassys said:


> Non of my friends who follow sports knew who the hell Eric Williams was, before this show came on (and they are die hard sports fans).



my brother is a huge basketball fan, when I asked him about eric's game, he told me that he was a pretty good player. Its Matt Barnes he couldn't answer. LOL



Ladybug09 said:


> If he wants out the marriage, why doesn't HE just go ahead an file? I don't understand.



agreed


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> That dress was the ugliest thing I've ever seen. Was she seriously planning on getting married in a see-through dress and NO panties? Just nasty.



she claimed the dress wasn't finished.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> they ain't getting married. Wedding called off today, and then a month later cops called for an altercation. Sorry, she is officially just the baby mother and girlfriend of an NBA player. Same situation as Evelyn and Royce


 
and her sister, Laura


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


> they ain't getting married. Wedding called off today, and then a month later cops called for an altercation. Sorry, she is officially just the baby mother and girlfriend of an NBA player. Same situation as Evelyn and Royce


This! I think on the show she tried to say they canceled the wedding because they are planning to move. That is suspect. If they really wanted to get married they would have done it by now. Heck they could have went to the Justice of the Peace then have a wedding later if they were too busy planning to move. Gloria acted like she was above the other ladies last season and now she is in the same boat. TBH I don't think they will get married.


----------



## MickMick

All hopes for a reconciliation were dashed when homeboy told her to file.  LOL  I can't help but wonder how much of this is for television.  I don't believe for one minute they came to that agreement at that exact moment.

I will say this........Eric is definitely a butter.  His body is pretty sick.  Note to self:  Don't ever get veneers to cover up a bucktoothed gap.

This image still haunts me.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> That was tacky, why did they just show up at the restaurant and cause drama like that. *These women are so immature*.
> 
> And dang, that *Suzie just left Gloria to fend for herself*.


 
Gloria did ask Suzie why these damn-near-40 year old women act like that - they were so pitiful.  

All of these stagings are so so poorly done.  Wasn't Suzie picking on Gloria with the rest of the bitter crew last season & now they are BFFs?  They all went from Miami to Orlando to bumrush Gloria & look like fools?  Royce is in the middle laughing & looking silly at both 'get togethers' when the arguing ensues?  This is so silly.  Where is Tami?



BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know why Shaunie as the exec producer didn't find a way to make herself look better in the final edit of that staged restaurant scene.


 
Raunchy Shaunie probably told all of them to up the drama this season & she wanted to join the circus & sling the mud.  Pitiful.  Still don't understand why they need to pick on Gloria since she refuses to be miserable like them.  Gloria is younger than they are & they don't realize she has to live-n-learn.  She'll be just like them & will be able to join them in 5 or 10 years, if that long.

The drama Evelyn is 'stirring' up is so immature, why is Suzie even entertaining her.  I wonder why neither has thrown water at the other or are they all talk and afraid of each other?  I'm waiting for more get togethers with Tami when she jumps in Evelyn's man-face.

Jennifer needs to go ahead and divorce her ugly husband, it's embarrassing to watch their interaction.  Time to move the story-line along on this one.  My eyes hurt looking at him.

Royce & her boyfriend are boring.  Maybe they will work out and we'll see a wedding.  Evelyn can lend Royce her tacky wedding dress.


----------



## baglady925

i just sum the show up to a bunch of bitter *****es!


----------



## pot_luck

Ladybug09 said:


> If he wants out the marriage, why doesn't HE just go ahead an file? I don't understand.



I don't think he wanted out, I took it as he was tired of her complaining. He seemed hurt to me.


----------



## chantal1922

Eric looked like he didn't care. Anyone know if they are still married?


----------



## JosiePotenza

As immature as these females behave, 
I enjoy viewing their antics.
The show REALLY needs a new title though. None of
them are *wives *to current basketball players. _*major sigh*_

Jen nor her husband seem as if they want to end their marriage officially.
I kinda hope they can work things out (if they've yet to divorce).


----------



## needloub

MickMick said:


> All hopes for a reconciliation were dashed when homeboy told her to file. LOL I can't help but wonder how much of this is for television. I don't believe for one minute they came to that agreement at that exact moment.
> 
> I will say this........Eric is definitely a butter. His body is pretty sick. Note to self: Don't ever get veneers to cover up a bucktoothed gap.
> 
> *This image still haunts me*.


 
So funny!   Makes you think of a horse, right?


----------



## Jahpson

MickMick said:


> All hopes for a reconciliation were dashed when homeboy told her to file.  LOL  I can't help but wonder how much of this is for television.  I don't believe for one minute they came to that agreement at that exact moment.
> 
> I will say this........Eric is definitely a butter.  His body is pretty sick.  Note to self:  Don't ever get veneers to cover up a bucktoothed gap.
> 
> This image still haunts me.



i can't eat another rib without thinking of how that little piece of meat disappeared among his teeth. *shutters*


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> i can't eat another rib without thinking of how that little piece of meat disappeared among his teeth. *shutters*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

gre8dane said:


> Gloria did ask Suzie why these damn-near-40 year old women act like that - they were so pitiful.
> 
> All of these stagings are so so poorly done.  Wasn't Suzie picking on Gloria with the rest of the bitter crew last season & now they are BFFs?  They all went from Miami to Orlando to bumrush Gloria & look like fools?  Royce is in the middle laughing & looking silly at both 'get togethers' when the arguing ensues?  This is so silly.  Where is Tami?
> 
> 
> 
> Raunchy Shaunie probably told all of them to up the drama this season & she wanted to join the circus & sling the mud.  Pitiful.  Still don't understand why they need to pick on Gloria since she refuses to be miserable like them.  Gloria is younger than they are & they don't realize she has to live-n-learn.  She'll be just like them & will be able to join them in 5 or 10 years, if that long.
> 
> The drama Evelyn is 'stirring' up is so immature, why is Suzie even entertaining her.  I wonder why neither has thrown water at the other or are they all talk and afraid of each other?  I'm waiting for more get togethers with Tami when she jumps in Evelyn's man-face.
> 
> Jennifer needs to go ahead and divorce her ugly husband, it's embarrassing to watch their interaction.  Time to move the story-line along on this one.  My eyes hurt looking at him.
> 
> Royce & her boyfriend are boring.  Maybe they will work out and we'll see a wedding.  Evelyn can lend Royce her tacky wedding dress.



I agree with all of this.


----------



## MickMick

needloub said:


> So funny!   Makes you think of a horse, right?



LOL!  True.

I saw those chompers and thought _female genital mutilation_.

No thank you.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That dinner with Royce's boyfriend - E was hammered.  Did any of you catch that?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

her lids were way low.  Head was a shaken in that awkward kinda way...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Can't stand her by the way, lol.


----------



## Oceane

It seems that Shawne is becoming a lot less classier than she was in the last season. She's almost at the same trashy level as all of the other women.


----------



## needloub

^^Absolutely....IMO she is just a step below Evelyn...


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> ^^Absolutely....IMO she is just a step below Evelyn...


 
I agree.  I can't stand Evelyn


----------



## meela188

That lunch scene was just so messy, Shaunie is trashy and I don't even like Gloria. I was happy to see that Gloria stood her ground though, they came in there like a pack of wolves. They were trying to call Gloria out on her man but none of them are in great relationships. Jennifer is the only married one and hoemgirl doesn't even see her husband, she has to beg him to call her back. Shaunie's marriage was a sham with Shaq cheating every chance she gets and Evelyn you are trying on your wedding dress for a wedding that didn't happen. Yes Gloria is annoying as hell but to be honest Jennifer and Eveyln were partly envious of Gloria season 1. It was clear from their NEED to open Gloria's eyes to the ways of her man. I don't think that Jennifer and Eveyln thought Matt and Gloria had a "perfect" relationship but you could see that they were a bit envious the way Matt carried on with his kids and family in general. Matt seemed to have pride in his family, something that their men did not.


----------



## gre8dane

Oceane said:


> It seems that *Shawne is becoming a lot less classier* than she was in the last season. She's almost at the same trashy level as all of the other women.


 


meela188 said:


> That lunch scene was just so messy, *Shaunie is trashy* and I don't even like Gloria. I was happy to see that Gloria stood her ground though, they came in there like a pack of wolves. They were trying to call Gloria out on her man but none of them are in great relationships. Jennifer is the only married one and hoemgirl doesn't even see her husband, she has to beg him to call her back. Shaunie's marriage was a sham with Shaq cheating every chance she gets and Evelyn you are trying on your wedding dress for a wedding that didn't happen. Yes Gloria is annoying as hell but to be honest Jennifer and Eveyln were partly envious of Gloria season 1. It was clear from their NEED to open Gloria's eyes to the ways of her man. I don't think that Jennifer and Eveyln thought Matt and Gloria had a "perfect" relationship but you could see that they were a bit envious the way Matt carried on with his kids and family in general. Matt seemed to have pride in his family, something that their men did not.


 
I never thought Shaunie was classy, but I didn't think she was this messy.  I know this is trash TV & I tried to stop myself from thinking this, but Gloria has ZERO impact on Shaunie's life & given how stank Shaunie acted, I could not help but think how Shaunie must have acted with Shaq - following behind him & yelling, calling him "Boo Boo".


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Shaunie addressed the fight at the lunch. It's on theybf. She claims that she had a gut feeling that she should just mind her business, but she didn't want to leave her girls hanging. Yeah, ok. 

*side-eye*

And honestly, Shaunie throwing the verbal jabs at Gloria when it has been said that Matt got into a physical altercation with Gloria was just messed up. Gloria can deny that she was the woman all she wants, but the police mentioned previously that she was the only woman in the home. Domestic violence is not funny, and Shaunie should not have used the broken engagement on the heels of a DV situation as a reason to gloat over Gloria. She knew better.


----------



## Daydrmer

BudgetBeauty said:


> Shaunie addressed the fight at the lunch. It's on theybf. She claims that she had a gut feeling that she should just mind her business, but she didn't want to leave her girls hanging. Yeah, ok.
> 
> *side-eye*
> 
> And honestly, Shaunie throwing the verbal jabs at Gloria when it has been said that Matt got into a physical altercation with Gloria was just messed up. Gloria can deny that she was the woman all she wants, but the police mentioned previously that she was the only woman in the home. Domestic violence is not funny, and Shaunie should not have used the broken engagement on the heels of a DV situation as a reason to gloat over Gloria. She knew better.



Didn't their domestic violence issue happen a month after they called off the wedding? That scene with Shaunie and Gloria happened two days after the canceled wedding.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Does anyone else find it ironic that Jen & Evelyn are the main ones who act like they're so classy and above everyone else, yet they are also the *only* cast members to have nude pics "leak" on the internet??? Classy.  Really classy.*~*


----------



## prettyprincess

Jennifer is a complete moron, she acts like she is so classy but she ALWAYS sounds like a vapid idiot. Seriously, nothing she ever says makes sense. Evelyn is just a gold digging opportunist, bragging about her "business" that she got w her ex-fiancées money is so hypocritical. Im so glad Tammy gives both of them the a** kicking they deserve!


----------



## .pursefiend.

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Does anyone else find it ironic that Jen & Evelyn are the main ones who act like they're so classy and above everyone else, yet they are also the *only* cast members to have nude pics "leak" on the internet??? Classy. Really classy.*~*


 
Jen had pics too?


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Does anyone else find it ironic that Jen & Evelyn are the main ones who act like they're so classy and above everyone else, yet they are also the *only* cast members to have nude pics "leak" on the internet??? Classy. Really classy.*~*


 

Didn't know there were pics of Jen


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Shaunie must have acted with Shaq - following behind him & yelling, calling him "Boo Boo".


 
Shaunie hangs tough with Snoop's wife (Shante') and she uses the word "Boo Boo or Boo" all the damn time...


----------



## Jahpson

Daydrmer said:


> Didn't their domestic violence issue happen a month after they called off the wedding? That scene with Shaunie and Gloria happened two days after the canceled wedding.



yes. the DV situation didn't happen yet. I wonder if that will be covered on the show? probably not


----------



## .pursefiend.

yep...there sure are pictures of her. its all over twitter. sad case.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Daydrmer said:


> Didn't their domestic violence issue happen a month after they called off the wedding? That scene with Shaunie and Gloria happened two days after the canceled wedding.


 
Did it? I thought it happened before and led to the split? My bad. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> Did it? I thought it happened before and led to the split? My bad. lol.


 
that's what I could have sworn happened....


----------



## Jahpson

September it was reported that he was arrested.

http://hiphopwired.com/2010/09/09/n...-arrested-on-domestic-violence-charges-99999/

August the wedding was called off.

http://www.vibe.com/content/v-exclusive-gloria-govan-matt-barnes-talk-truth-about-cancelled-wedding


----------



## couture diva

What Shaunie had to say about last weeks episode...

http://www.theybf.com/2011/01/05/sh...ge-control-on-the-laura-govan-ambush-backlash


----------



## chantal1922

Yep naked pics of Jen have leaked. The YBF has them. smh.


----------



## meela188

prettyprincess said:


> Jennifer is a complete moron, she acts like she is so classy but she ALWAYS sounds like a vapid idiot. Seriously, nothing she ever says makes sense. Evelyn is just a gold digging opportunist, *bragging about her "business" that she got w her ex-fiancées money is so hypocritical*. Im so glad Tammy gives both of them the a** kicking they deserve!


 
Get out of my head, lol. Ev acts as if she opened that store on her own merit. She didn't have a job for over ten years she didn't get the money for that store all by her lonesome


----------



## meela188

Shaunie is trying to backtrack. let me give you the lowdown. Shaunie is aware that everyone disliked Gloria's attitude by the end of season 1, she knew everyone wanted someone to cus Gloria out. Shaunie is an executive producer she could have easily cut out alot of her smack talking in the editing room but she wanted the world to see her hand Gloria her ass on a silver platter. Shaunie thought everyone would be like FINALLY someone checked Gloria but it turned on Shaunie and she looked like a big bully.


----------



## meela188

I saw Jen's pics, the closeup is disgusting, who would even want to see that.


----------



## aklein

I doubt that was the first time DV went down between those two was when the cops were called.


----------



## Jahpson

meela188 said:


> Get out of my head, lol. Ev acts as if she opened that store on her own merit. She didn't have a job for over ten years she didn't get the money for that store all by her lonesome




she don't own that store outright. She co-owns it. and get this, she lives with a roommate in her place in south beach.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> she lives with a roommate in her place in south beach.


 

WHAT!!


----------



## Sassys

meela188 said:


> Shaunie is trying to backtrack. let me give you the lowdown. Shaunie is aware that everyone disliked Gloria's attitude by the end of season 1, she knew everyone wanted someone to cus Gloria out. Shaunie is an executive producer she could have easily cut out alot of her smack talking in the editing room but she wanted the world to see her hand Gloria her ass on a silver platter. Shaunie thought everyone would be like FINALLY someone checked Gloria but it turned on Shaunie and she looked like a big bully.


 
It is possible that Shaunie is a name only Executive Producer. Alot of celebs are giving EP titles, but they are really not.  Therefore she had no control over what is or isn't edited.


----------



## DC-Cutie

actually, the money didn't come from her ex, it came from one of her suitors and WTF is a grown arse woman with a daughter doing living with a roommate???


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> WTF is a grown arse woman with a daughter doing living with a roommate???


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> actually, the money didn't come from her ex, it came from one of her suitors and *WTF is a grown arse woman with a daughter doing living with a roommate???*


lol I thought the same thing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> she lives with a roommate in her place in south beach.


 

damnnnnnnnnnn ginaaaaa!


----------



## Sassys

Jesus, how old is Evelyn's daughter??


----------



## .pursefiend.

^like 17 or 18


----------



## meela188

Jahpson said:


> she don't own that store outright. She co-owns it. and get this, she lives with a roommate in her place in south beach.


 
You are joking, lmao. Someone tell this chick to go sit in the corner, she needs a time out.


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> ^like 17 or 18


 

DAMN!! She has the exotic look, which equals sport figure husband


----------



## .pursefiend.

^right. i'm kinda curious to know who her dad is


----------



## chantal1922

^^ me too


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Her daughter looks older than 17/18.


----------



## couture diva

^ my thoughts exactly..let's just hope she doesn't follow in her mother's foot steps


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> DAMN!! She has the exotic look, which equals sport figure husband


 

She must have had that girl when she was 8. How old is Evelyn?


----------



## Ladybug09

couture diva said:


> ^ my thoughts exactly..let's just hope she doesn't follow in her mother's foot steps


 She will.


----------



## Jahpson

meela188 said:


> You are joking, lmao. Someone tell this chick to go sit in the corner, she needs a time out.




oh yall thought I was joking? lol



> Dulce is a Miami based start-up company formed by Rebecca Brothers and  Evelyn Lozada in 2006 with a mission to provide an exclusive,  customer-based shoe boutique filled with a variety of beautiful, sexy,  and original footwear for women.



http://www.hauteliving.com/2010/03/dulce-the-hautest-shoe-boutique-on-miracle-mile/


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> She must have had that girl when she was 8. How old is Evelyn?


 
35 or 36


----------



## NailCandy101

Evelyn is a MESS!!!..she doesn't act like a mother would, if u ask me


----------



## needloub

couture diva said:


> ^ my thoughts exactly..let's just hope she doesn't follow in her mother's foot steps


 
I always follow the quote "the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree."  LOL!


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> I always follow the quote "the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree." LOL!


 

LOL.  I would be horrified to have my mother act like this AND for it to be on TV.  Mother's are SUPPOSE to set an example for their children.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> actually, the money didn't come from her ex, it came from one of her suitors and WTF is a grown arse woman with a daughter doing living with a roommate???


 

Cause RENT is too High!!! lol


----------



## MickMick

Tami came to fight.  She definitely didn't have much to lose cause she wore her fightin' dress and shoes.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

how sad that they ruined Ashley's event. here is the link to her charity/fundraiser. what a good cause and they just had to bring drama. SMDH

http://missionoflove.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Jahpson

i completely missed the early episode

did anyone see it? is the fight worth watching or did VH1 do one of those last 5 minute things?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw it, it was 'interesting' to say the least.

Tami - one drink max!  she doesn't need anymore than that
Jen & Eve - frick and frat, step and fetch...  2 sad bishes! 
Royce - cheap ensemble
Shauni - her man was lookin' very, very good!
Suzi - left the scene quick and in a hurry

that about wraps it up.


----------



## Jahpson

so no fight, or it will be continued to the next epi? thats all i care about. LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> so no fight, or it will be continued to the next epi? thats all i care about. LOL



there wasn't a fight with blows being thrown, just words.  Jen and Tami still arguing over food stamps...


----------



## couture diva

Did anyone else notice that Shaunie's manager Phil was the same guy that use to work for Diddy and was the manager on the 1st Making the Band..lol


----------



## needloub

^^

Tami is a hot mess but it was funny to watch Jen getting cursed at!


----------



## Eclipse4

^ yes that was him...knew I recognized him from another show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

couture diva said:


> Did anyone else notice that Shaunie's manager Phil was the same guy that use to work for Diddy and was the manager on the 1st Making the Band..lol



Phil is a well known manager, way before Diddy/Making the Band


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I can't find the pictures of Jennifer.  I know I must be nuts but I need something to laugh at.  

Can someone post the link?  Thanks


----------



## MickMick

I won't get banned for this will I?

http://theybf.com/2011/01/06/hide-y...wife-jennifer-williams-naked-pics-hit-the-net


----------



## baglady925

the show is just one big HOT MESS!! The bag and earring factor (Evelyn & Jens) are what i focus on lol I have a feeling Jennifer will get to know what a Benefit card looks like up close and personal as her divorce plays out!


----------



## mrs moulds

MickMick said:


> LOL! True.
> 
> I saw those chompers and thought _female genital mutilation_.
> 
> No thank you.


 

  Eric is a unforunate looking man!!!


----------



## pot_luck

Eric still wants Jen.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

*I saw those chompers and thought female genital mutilation.*

Omg.  So effing funny.  After seeing the pics of Jen, I am surprised that, well, everything seems pretty normal down there.  No scaring or marring, no big junks taken out of it.  I bet she doesn't let him come within a ten foot poll of her, ahem, good china.


----------



## momofgirls

I totally don't get it.


----------



## wordpast

Wow Tami is f*ucking crazy. And ghetto. And a messy drunk. And her little pink purse and blue dress were horrible. And... I can go on and on...

And I love how Evelyn can talk so much but she was saying nada when Tami was up in Jen's face.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am wondering if Tami has a drinking problem because she just went berserk.

And I love how she went nuts on Jen thinking that she called her a ***** after Tami had called her a ***** about 10x previously.


----------



## pot_luck

Tam Tam is definately not camera ready. She needs a few pieces.


----------



## chantal1922

Tammi is wearing a blue dress with a pink purse. I can't! Then she takes her shoes off at a charity event? She is also a sloppy drunk and is too old for this mess.


----------



## Jahpson

pot_luck said:


> Eric still wants Jen.



i agree.

he keeps pointing out that she is the one who is unhappy.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am wondering if Tami has a drinking problem because she just went berserk.
> 
> And I love how she went nuts on Jen thinking that she called her a ***** after Tami had called her a ***** about 10x previously.



the drinks have her hearing things. but i dont recall her drinking anything LOL


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Jahpson said:


> i agree.
> 
> he keeps pointing out that she is the one who is unhappy.



true. but i don't get that...isn't he the one who is supposedly cheating? i give her props though...most women who are in a relationship with an athlete would just stick around. she seems to have gotten real independent.


----------



## Jahpson

according to him, he was "just doing a man thing"


----------



## Oceane

Those women! I just cant! I  feel bad for their children.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Tami is a mess!! I can't believe she asked Ashley if her
man has cheated on her . Just all up in the woman's life.
I couldn't deal.

Evelyn and Jen _*sigh*_
REALLY?? We're seriously getting mad someone didn't invite us
to an event and decide to crash it?? Woooow.

DAMNIT! Marlon is so damn handsome!!


----------



## JosiePotenza

baglady925 said:


> the show is just one big HOT MESS!! *The bag and earring factor (Evelyn & Jens) are what i focus on lol* I have a feeling Jennifer will get to know what a Benefit card looks like up close and personal as her divorce plays out!


 
There it is, you said it!


----------



## Sassys

I just watched the fight (did not watch show last night).  I swear I just want to bash Evelyn's head into a wall.  How dare she say "We are always invited to everything, so it did not matter if you invited us to the event".  

Who the hell does this chick think she is????? Tammi is Tammi and she has always been the way she is and she keeps it real (yes she is ghetto).  

I really wish someone whould kick Evelyn off her high horse. I truly believe Jen would be tolerable if she was not friends with Evelyn.


----------



## NailCandy101

the pink bag Tammy had was a MESS!!!!....chick is a LUSH, she can't handle her sh^t!!


----------



## Sassys

baglady925 said:


> I have a feeling Jennifer will get to know what a Benefit card looks like up close and personal as her divorce plays out!


 

Doubt it.  Jen does come from a family with money and I am sure she has that to fall back on.


----------



## NailCandy101

exactly!!!...does she even wrk??


----------



## Jahpson

Jen also don't have any kids. lol


----------



## edsbgrl

I watched it today and I think that Evelyn is a bad influence on Jen.  That said, Jen is a grown woman and can think for herself.  _That said,_ she should know better.

Evelyn is just proof that being pretty on the outside DOES NOT make you pretty on the inside.  

I applaud Suzie for leaving.  I would have done the same.


----------



## Sassys

edsbgrl said:


> I applaud Suzie for leaving. I would have done the same.


 

Me too.  If Tammi had gotten in my face like that, I would have walked away from her.  If she followed me (which she did to Jen), I would have left.  I can't stand to see grown a$$ people act the fool (men or woman).


----------



## Sassys

Who are the women above Shaunie and Jen?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^Good question, I don't know.   Maybe they will be introduced later in the season.


----------



## Ladybug09

It tells who they are in the magazine. There is a page on each person and their hair.


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> I just watched the fight (did not watch show last night).  I swear I just want to bash Evelyn's head into a wall.  How dare she say "We are always invited to everything, so it did not matter if you invited us to the event".
> 
> Who the hell does this chick think she is????? Tammi is Tammi and she has always been the way she is and she keeps it real (yes she is ghetto).
> 
> *I really wish someone whould kick Evelyn off her high horse.* I truly believe Jen would be tolerable if she was not friends with Evelyn.


me too!


edsbgrl said:


> I watched it today and I think that Evelyn is a bad influence on Jen.  That said, Jen is a grown woman and can think for herself.  _That said,_ she should know better.
> 
> Evelyn is just proof that being pretty on the outside DOES NOT make you pretty on the inside.
> 
> *I applaud Suzie for leaving.  I would have done the same.*


Me too! Suzie is being a bigger person. She is tired of arguing. Evelyn needs to grow up. I don't understand the need to start something every time she is around Suzie! Just move on!


----------



## MrsCamilla

Does anyone know what bag Shaunie was holding when she was touring the shoe distributor??


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> me too!
> 
> Me too! Suzie is being a bigger person. She is tired of arguing. Evelyn needs to grow up. I don't understand the need to start something every time she is around Suzie! Just move on!


 

Exactly!!  What kind of grown woman does that (hood rat). I can't believe Evelyn sends nasty text to Suzie like some 12yr old in Junior HS.  Yet this same chick hired a PI when someone was harrassing her (supposedly).

"You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig" = Evelyn


----------



## .pursefiend.

aus_rosario said:


> does anyone know what bag Shaunie was holding when she was touring the shoe distributor??


 

it was that Limited Edition Louis Vuitton "Cube" speedy...(i think thats the name)

------

and i want Jen to lose them colored contacts. That is so retro


----------



## couture diva

Sassys said:


> Who are the women above Shaunie and Jen?


 

I believe those are those two women that Shaunie took Jen to see to ask for advice on the 2nd episode


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just figured it was all for the sake of television.  If Evelyn was really in the know about what is going on Miami she would have never bothered to crash that party anyway. By the looks of it, there was nothing to crash. I am sorry but if you want me to give you some cash for a good cause can I at least get a drink in a GLASS not a plastic cup. The place looked like they should have some lying around.

Did anyone notice how hard they were going with the product placement when Shaunie was in the meeting with the shoe executives? The dude at the conference table was practically making love to the shoe box. 

And I know this has been beaten to death but can Shaunie round up one current WIFE of an ACTIVE PLAYER where both participants still consider it a MARRIAGE so the show can at least live up to the name BASKETBALL WIFE. Yeesh.


----------



## MrsCamilla

thanks, i thought it was very speedy-like...



.pursefiend. said:


> it was that Limited Edition Louis Vuitton "Cube" speedy...(i think thats the name)
> 
> ------
> 
> and i want Jen to lose them colored contacts. That is so retro


----------



## NailCandy101

Sassys said:


> Who are the women above Shaunie and Jen?



remember when Shaunie took Jen to see the wives of retired basketball players???...i think thats them


----------



## Sassys

NailCandy101 said:


> remember when Shaunie took Jen to see the wives of retired basketball players???...i think thats them


 

I remeber them, but I think those women where older.  One of them was married for 15yrs.


----------



## NailCandy101

it looks like them 2 me, airbrushing works wonders


----------



## Sassys

nailcandy101 said:


> it looks like them 2 me, airbrushing works wonders


 

lol.  You are right, just found this on wiki

*Juli Richmond* is the wife of retired NBA player Mitch Richmond. The two have been married since 1993 and have 2 sons: Phillip and Jerin[3].
*Kimberli Russell* is the wife of retired NBA player Bryon Russell. The two have been married since 1994 and have 3 children: Kajun, Brandon, and Brittani. Kimberli does personal fitness training, group training, and nutritional counseling through her company (Faith N Fitness Mind, Body, and Soul). Kimberli was born in Los Angeles and earned a bachelor's degree in Psychology at Cal State University, Long Beach.[4]


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Who are the women above Shaunie and Jen?



REAL basketball wives. only their hunnies are retired. they are from episode 2. Giving Jen advice on marriages.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Wow I must have missed that part of the episode because I don't remember them.

Doesn't Jen own Flirty girl fitness or am I making this up?  I could have swore she mentioned that.  I also notice they always show the commercial during their show.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Wow I must have missed that part of the episode because I don't remember them.
> 
> Doesn't Jen own Flirty girl fitness or am I making this up? I could have swore she mentioned that. I also notice they always show the commercial during their show.


 

Wiki says she is a share holder


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm mad at Ashley saying whether her man cheats isn't even an issue to her. Trash.


----------



## NailCandy101

she should of said "thats none of ur business!" to Tami...Tami is waaay 2 presumptuous


----------



## chantal1922

^^ right!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Wiki says she is a share holder


Ah, ok.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

NailCandy101 said:


> she should of said "thats none of ur business!" to Tami...Tami is waaay 2 presumptuous



Agreed. I can't believe Tami even had the nerve to ask those questions. It's so rude and tactless to just be like "So, what's your deal?"


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> it was that Limited Edition Louis Vuitton "Cube" speedy...(i think thats the name)
> 
> ------
> 
> and i want Jen to lose them colored contacts. That is so retro


 

I was hoping that they were real cause its 2011lol. Their addictive I just broke myself of them back in 2007. My excuse I hadn't go to the doc to get a new prescription and be darn not ouse up all those boxes of perfectly good contacts.


----------



## michie

californiaCRUSH said:


> Agreed. I can't believe Tami even had the nerve to ask those questions. It's so rude and tactless to just be like "So, what's your deal?"



It takes a bigger fool to entertain a fool. I blame her for giving Tami the time of day with that craziness.


----------



## needloub

^^Exactly...I would have never entertained those questions!


----------



## prettyprincess

Did Jennifer really say "my marriage is not peachy cream"??


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chantal1922 said:


> Tammi is wearing a blue dress with a pink purse. I can't! Then she takes her shoes off at a charity event? She is also a sloppy drunk and is *too old for this mess*.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

.pursefiend. said:


> it was that Limited Edition Louis Vuitton "Cube" speedy...(i think thats the name)
> 
> ------
> 
> and i want Jen to lose them colored contacts. That is so retro



Aw, you don't like them lenses
LOL, They have grown on me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

prettyprincess said:


> Did Jennifer really say "my marriage is not peachy cream"??


 
I'm certain that's what she said....


----------



## Jahpson

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Aw, you don't like them lenses
> LOL, They have grown on me.



me too. for a minute I almost believe those are her real eyes


----------



## Ladybug09

How do you guys know they aren't hers?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> How do you guys know they aren't hers?


 

That is what I would like to know


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've seen pics of her with brown eyes (pre-basketball wives) and I've seen enough fake contact wearers to know the difference.  Sometimes she wears grey and other times green...


----------



## Sassys

Has anyone ever seen Jen's wedding pics? Curious to see them.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Has anyone ever seen Jen's wedding pics? Curious to see them.



here ya go


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> here ya go


 

Oh Wow. Thanks Jahpson!!  Bottom of dress is very similar to the one Evelyn has. Any pics of the wedding party?  She mentioned Evelyn was in her wedding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WOW... Eric looks great! (because he's 50ft away, you know damn near everybody looks good from afar)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> (because he's 50ft away, you know damn near everybody looks good from afar)


 

LMAO


----------



## BudgetBeauty

That's not a pretty dress. Based on what Jen has worn on the show, it doesn't even seem like her style.


----------



## Sassys

I don't know why I never googled their wedding before lol. I google everything. Here are more pics


----------



## DC-Cutie

again, Eric looks SMOKIN'!

the 'pink' theme just doesn't seem like Jen's style...  I imagine her getting married in a Maxi dress walking down the aisle with an LV Speedy..  ya know, something along those lines - LOL


----------



## Sassys

So Jen has a website http://www.iamjenniferwilliams.com/ and on her website she has a link to a hair extention website.  So I guess all of her hair is not hers.  I have been wondering.

http://glamluxe.net/


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> again, Eric looks SMOKIN'!
> 
> the 'pink' theme just doesn't seem like Jen's style... I imagine her getting married in a Maxi dress walking down the aisle with an LV Speedy.. ya know, something along those lines - LOL


 

Lol. You are a mess DC lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

that dress is ugly...and i'm so mad at the old man at the reception in the pink suit with white shoes  (background of the first pic on this page) That wedding is guady...so apparently they been a joke from the jump  

and i'm almost certain those aren't her eyes


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> that dress is ugly...and i'm so mad at the old man at the reception in the pink suit with white shoes  (background of the first pic on this page)


 
**side eye** I saw that mess!  He was just going along with the pink theme, I reckon - LOL...  Old Skool Playa style


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'm sorry but they are sandals *dead* i want him to go home


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> that dress is ugly...and* i'm so mad at the old man at the reception in the pink suit with white shoes*  (background of the first pic on this page) That wedding is guady...so apparently they been a joke from the jump
> 
> and i'm almost certain those aren't her eyes


*dead*


----------



## DC-Cutie

from Jen's webiste: :lolots: 



> *Jennifer is the only wife on Basketball Wives *and manages to balance her marriage and friends all with style.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> from Jen's webiste: :lolots:


 

I SAW that too!! I was cracking up as well.

I also gave this the side eye.

*Jennifer Williams was raised in South Orange, NJ, an upscale suburb just outside of New York City. *


----------



## MickMick

I often wondered about their wedding.  I'm disappointed..I thought that she would be more "classic".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I SAW that too!! I was cracking up as well.
> 
> I also gave this the side eye.
> 
> *Jennifer Williams was raised in South Orange, NJ, an upscale suburb just outside of New York City. *


 
right! and let us not forget that her father picked her up everyday from MIDDLE SCHOOL in a Porsche!  Please tell me why a damn near 40 yr old woman is bragging about getting picked up from school in a sports car??


----------



## sweeten

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Aw, you don't like them lenses
> LOL, They have grown on me.


 

Just chiming in on the colored contacts I like the too, mmm I just started wearing the slightly larger the average ones that popular overseas :back2topic:
Jenn is really pretty with or without the contacts & antics


----------



## DC-Cutie

sweeten said:


> mmm I just started wearing the slightly larger the average ones that popular overseas :back2topic:


 
you mean the ones that a lot of the Asian girls are wearing that make their eyes look like big fish eyes?


----------



## Ladybug09

Jahpson said:


> here ya go


 She was beautiful as a bride, but I don't like the dress.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> again, Eric looks SMOKIN'!
> 
> the 'pink' theme just doesn't seem like Jen's style... I imagine her getting married in a Maxi dress walking down the aisle with an LV Speedy.. ya know, something along those lines - LOL


 She is doing the Phaedra side Ponytail...


----------



## pollinilove

am i the only one who is sick of jens blue house dress


----------



## meela188

Thanks for the wedding pics, I had a feeling Jen's breast were augmented.  Yes Jen wears grey contacts, they are colorblends and have a brown gradient. They look nice on women of color, I rocked them all throughout highschool.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Her boobs are definitely fake. I saw the pics that leaked of her, and no way are her boobs as stiff and high as they looked real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, the nekkid pics...  real classy, Jen..


----------



## michie

I hope she was sending those pics to a Dr. to fix those wonky ass nipples...


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> I hope she was sending those pics to a Dr. to fix those wonky ass nipples...


 

welp!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I hope she was sending those pics to a Dr. to fix those wonky ass nipples...


 
they didn't look bad.  much better than Tara Reid's


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I don't know why I never googled their wedding before lol. I google everything. Here are more pics




Niki minaj would be so proud


----------



## Jahpson

michie said:


> I hope she was sending those pics to a Dr. to fix those wonky ass nipples...




i hate you! hahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> Niki minaj would be so proud


 

"its baaaw-bee bish"


----------



## chantal1922

michie said:


> I hope she was sending those pics to a Dr. to fix those wonky ass nipples...


omg


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Jahpson*!!  I also would be curious to see more pictures of her wedding...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> I SAW that too!! I was cracking up as well.
> 
> I also gave this the side eye.
> 
> *Jennifer Williams was raised in South Orange, NJ, an upscale suburb just outside of New York City. *


Hmmm.... really?  I didn't think South Orange was JUST outside of New York City.  When I think of a suburb just outside of New York City I think Alpine.

Jen wears those contacts well though.  Most time when I see people with colored contacts they just jump out and scream fake.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> WOW... Eric looks great! (because he's 50ft away, you know damn near everybody looks good from afar)


:lolots: I guess....his head was turned, so the key is probably not to stare at him dead on.


----------



## GOALdigger

.pursefiend. said:


> that dress is ugly...and i'm so mad at the old man at the reception in the pink suit with white shoes  (background of the first pic on this page) That wedding is guady...so apparently they been a joke from the jump
> 
> and i'm almost certain those aren't her eyes


 

I love the wedding everything except the bride and groom. This includes the old man in the pink suit. LOL


----------



## GOALdigger

meela188 said:


> Thanks for the wedding pics, I had a feeling Jen's breast were augmented. Yes Jen wears grey contacts, they are colorblends and have a brown gradient. They look nice on women of color, I rocked them all throughout highschool.


 
me too. I was killing them with my honey contacts.


----------



## JosiePotenza

DC-Cutie said:


> again, Eric looks SMOKIN'!
> 
> the 'pink' theme just doesn't seem like Jen's style...* I imagine her getting married in a Maxi dress walking down the aisle with an LV Speedy.. ya know, something along those lines - LOL*


 
:lolots:



DC-Cutie said:


> right! and let us not forget that her father picked her up everyday from MIDDLE SCHOOL in a Porsche! *Please tell me why a damn near 40 yr old woman is bragging about getting picked up from school in a sports car??*


 


It seems to me she wants ppl to be "impressed". 
 Not cool.


----------



## JosiePotenza

meela188 said:


> Thanks for the wedding pics, I had a feeling Jen's breast were augmented. *Yes Jen wears grey contacts, they are colorblends and have a brown gradient. They look nice on women of color, I rocked them all throughout highschool*.


 


GOALdigger said:


> *me too. I was killing them with my honey contacts.*


 
I wore them throughout high school and up until I was about 22. 
The grey and green joints but mostly grey. Couldn't tell me nothing
in high school *hehehe*. That's how I figured (knew) they were fake 
on Jen.


----------



## GOALdigger

JosiePotenza said:


> I wore them throughout high school and up *until I was about 22*.
> The grey and green joints but mostly grey. Couldn't tell me nothing
> in high school *hehehe*. That's how I figured (knew) they were fake
> on Jen.


 

me too. I got sick of people complimenting  me on something that not really "me" lol


----------



## meela188

GOALdigger said:


> me too. I was killing them with my honey contacts.


 
Girl you couldn't tell me I wasn't doing the damn thing. I rocked they grey colorblends for YEARS because they looked really good. I finally settled on the "brown" colorblends which are darker than honey and hazel. I still rock my contacts( I have a prescription). Funny story I have a friend from school, we are in the same program and we've studied together going on three years now, she didn't know I wore contacts until last november. She was standing to the left of me and I looked over to the right, so my contact shifted and she was able to see my iris.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I like Jen, suppose I'm the only fan in here 
She doesn't bug me like Ev or Gloria. 
I can't deal with Tami


----------



## Jahpson

Ev's my favorite. I like Jen too, she seems harmless

Royce, Suzi and Tami can all kick rocks.


----------



## pollinilove

i do not like any of them i watch the show for its drama


----------



## pot_luck

I don't care for Tami.


----------



## needloub

pollinilove said:


> i do not like any of them i watch the show for its drama



Yeah, I don't think I can say I like or prefer any of them...


----------



## JosiePotenza

I like Evelyn.  She had me crackin up whe she walked
into the charity event. As immature as she may come
off, she entertains and I don't mind.
Jen is cool.
Royce is alright.....
I like Suzie, she seems sweet.

I don't like Tami. I could like her if she worked on herself enternally. 
She's always fixing something physical.
_"THAT AIN'T THE ISSUE, TAMI!"_


----------



## MickMick

I like Jen and Shaunie.  LOL
I like Tami (always have).  I think that she definitely shakes things up.  LOL
Evelyn...I like her for the drama.  But something about her rubs me the wrong way.

The others...Whatever.

The funny part is that Royce is a little spitfire.  She had me cracking up when her and Tami put their hands in each others face.  Who does that?


----------



## Jahpson

MickMick said:


> The funny part is that Royce is a little spitfire.  She had me cracking up when her and Tami put their hands in each others face.  Who does that?


----------



## meela188

Tammi is a gutter butt, and why would anyone sit there and entertain her invasive questions


----------



## NY_Mami

Tami shouldn't never came at Jennifer like that..... she needs to calm down....


----------



## Sassys

MickMick said:


> The funny part is that Royce is a little spitfire. She had me cracking up when her and Tami put their hands in each others face. Who does that?


 

So I watched the episode last night.  First of all, That party was the first time Tammi met royce, so for her to say "Royce is always putting her 2 cents into a conversation when no one asked her opionion makes no sense.

As usual, I want to bash Evelyn's head into a wall. What grown a$$ woman crashes a party!!! If I was Ashley (was that her name), I would have had them removed. Evelyn needs to be put in her place.  If i did not invite you to a party and you show up; you better believe I would have you removed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As soon as Ashely saw them walk in, she should have went to security to have them escorted out.  Actually, why weren't they on the 'do not let in' list, that most door people have?


----------



## Jahpson

evelyn told the guy at the door that they were on the list and get the f*ck outta here.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> As soon as Ashely saw them walk in, she should have went to security to have them escorted out. Actually, why weren't they on the 'do not let in' list, that most door people have?


 

Exactly! Her stupid a$$ waived to them and then gave them hugs and kisses when they approached her.  I can't stand phoney women!! If i don't like you I am not going to play kissy face with you.

I am really liking Suzie (I heard about her water throwing last season).  I like how she just wants to stay out of the drama.  

Question, if Evelyn marries Chad Ochocinco, does that mean she can no longer be on the show (yes we all know that marriage will never happen)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Question, if Evelyn marries Chad Ochocinco, does that mean she can no longer be on the show (yes we all know that marriage will never happen)


 
she will have to move over to Football Wives and fight with Big Foot Chanita Foster


----------



## Jahpson

evelyn stated on twitter that wouldn't go on football wives. Can you blame her?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^in the words of Chanita "I will walk you like a dog"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> evelyn stated on twitter that wouldn't go on football wives. Can you blame her?


 
she will go if Shaunie tells her!


----------



## Belle49

This show will soon be Footballer wives part 2 with Susie dating that footballer as well lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> she will have to move over to Football Wives and fight with Big Foot Chanita Foster


 

I don't watch football wives.  Watched 10min of the 1st episode and did not like it.


----------



## needloub

meela188 said:


> Tammi is a *gutter butt*, and why would anyone sit there and entertain her invasive questions



  I haven't heard that term in awhile!


----------



## sweeten

I've never heard it but I love it. It will be my new inside term for those who deserve it


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Tami telling Jen that she heard the word Bit$h? Tami was the one throwing the word around. Then Tami telling Jen not to throw her hands in Tami's face?! Geez, Tami, try looking in the mirror....Too bad Tami is on the show. I do not find this woman entertaining. She has two daughters to provide for and should be a role model. I feel for her girls. At least Jen isn't stooping to the level Tami is at. Someone please refresh me on why Suzi is so hated by Ev? I don't remember what she did. TIA


----------



## pot_luck

Suzie was blabbing Eve's business to Star's ex husband. It had something to do with Eve sleeping with someone while they were in LV.


----------



## meela188

.pursefiend. said:


> ^in the words of Chanita "I will walk you like a dog"


 
Chanita is so extra but she has some of the best one liners. I wish Evelyn would go ever to basketball wives and let Chanita tear her out the frame


----------



## meela188

sweeten said:


> I've never heard it but I love it. It will be my new inside term for those who deserve it


 It's a throwback, lol!!!


----------



## meela188

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Tami telling Jen that she heard the word Bit$h? Tami was the one throwing the word around. *Then Tami telling Jen not to throw her hands in Tami's face?! Geez, Tami, try looking in the mirror....*Too bad Tami is on the show. I do not find this woman entertaining. She has two daughters to provide for and should be a role model. I feel for her girls. At least Jen isn't stooping to the level Tami is at. Someone please refresh me on why Suzi is so hated by Ev? I don't remember what she did. TIA


 
Tammi knows she can beat Jen up, that's what gave her all the courage to put her hands on Jen. To make matters worse Tammi had Jen pinned against the wall, Jen kept looking for an escape route but there was none to be found


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't help but like Evelyn only because I think she is fabulous.


----------



## pquiles

Evelyn seems to have bullying tendencies that I find offensive.  If you don't like someone, don't speak... no need to be class less and ghetto about it.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Ev does seem like a bully and we get it. You don't like Suzi. Next. Move on, find a new person to torment. You're shi& is stale. LOL

I love Chanita! I never tried watching Football Wives until tonight, I was rather surprised.
I agree, her one liners are brilliant!


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> I can't help but like Evelyn only because I think she is fabulous.


----------



## Jahpson

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Tami telling Jen that she heard the word Bit$h? Tami was the one throwing the word around. Then Tami telling Jen not to throw her hands in Tami's face?! Geez, Tami, try looking in the mirror....Too bad Tami is on the show. I do not find this woman entertaining. She has two daughters to provide for and should be a role model. I feel for her girls. At least Jen isn't stooping to the level Tami is at. Someone please refresh me on why Suzi is so hated by Ev? I don't remember what she did. TIA




Tami reminded me of the girls back in middle school who fought like that. Didn't want your hands in their face yet theirs is all in yours. sensitive to the B word, yet throws it around like a baseball.

emphasis on the word *middle school*


----------



## DC-Cutie

and who in 2011 is giving people 'the hand'???


----------



## Jahpson

californiaCRUSH said:


> I can't help but like Evelyn only because I think she is fabulous.



same.

*runs and hides*



Sassys said:


>





I'm shallow alright?!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> and who in 2011 is giving people 'the hand'???




THIS!

I haven't seen that since the 90s. That and the whole fighting because someone called you the b word. *cue UNITY song from Queen Latifah*


----------



## Jahpson

meela188 said:


> Tammi knows she can beat Jen up, that's what gave her all the courage to put her hands on Jen. To make matters worse Tammi had Jen pinned against the wall, Jen kept looking for an escape route but there was none to be found




Tammi is a dirty fighter. 

Fighting someone pinned to a wall, and later on fighting someone sitting down (evelyn)


----------



## FullyLoaded

californiaCRUSH said:


> I can't help but like Evelyn only because I think she is fabulous.


 
Yeah, so do I. I like the NY attitude. I guess she came across as nasty in Season 1, which I didn't watch. I just watch for shoes/bags/jewelry aspect and don't take the rest to heart because it all looks so fake.


----------



## Sassys

I can not wait to see Tammi bring it on Evelyn.  Oh dear God, it will be the highlight of my week.  I can't stand that woman and Tammi is just the ghetto girl to set it off.


----------



## Sassys

FullyLoaded said:


> Yeah, so do I. I like the NY attitude. I guess she came across as nasty in Season 1, which I didn't watch. I just watch for shoes/bags/jewelry aspect and don't take the rest to heart because it all looks so fake.


 

I am a born and raised New Yorker.  No real woman with class acts the way Evelyn does.


----------



## Jahpson

FullyLoaded said:


> Yeah, so do I. I like the NY attitude. I guess she came across as nasty in Season 1, which I didn't watch. I just watch for shoes/bags/jewelry aspect and don't take the rest to heart because it all looks so fake.



i like their their bags, shoes, makeup, jewelry and hair. The beefs? thats there problem. LOL



Sassys said:


> I can not wait to see Tammi bring it on Evelyn.  Oh dear God, it will be the highlight of my week.  I can't stand that woman and Tammi is just the ghetto girl to set it off.



 I am actually waiting for that as well. I hope the those clips are't the whole fight. I want to know what they were arguing about. I hope it wasn't tammi starting any mess


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> I am a born and raised New Yorker.  *No real woman with class acts the way Evelyn does.*



Truth. But that's the thing .. she's still got the ghetto in her yet she dresses nice.

I think she's fabulous because I think she always looks good (physically). Personality wise, she's a trainwreck.


----------



## Jahpson

personality wise, she looks like Tami


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> Truth. But that's the thing .. she's still got the ghetto in her yet she dresses nice.
> 
> I think she's fabulous because I think she always looks good (physically). Personality wise, she's a trainwreck.


 

I personally can't see pass her nasty attitude and her holier than thou attitude. Especially from a 30 something year old woman who supposedly has a roomate. If you are all that and can afford to have the best of everything, why do you have a roomate?

Also, I never watched season one, but my BFF told me, she told Royce that is was tacky for her to dance a certain way because it gets on the internet and Evelyn can't associate with people like that, YET there are naked pics of Evelyn and Jen on the internet (Pot calling the kettle black).

Evenlyn is just as ghetto and tacky as Tammi, she just has better clothes and shoes. "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig".  

Tammi owns up to who she is (I have more respect for woman like that).


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> I personally can't see pass her nasty attitude and her holier than thou attitude. Especially from a 30 something year old woman who supposedly has a roomate. If you are all that and can afford to have the best of everything, why do you have a roomate?
> 
> Also, I never watched season one, but my BFF told me, she told Royce that is was tacky for her to dance a certain way because it gets on the internet and Evelyn can't associate with people like that, YET there are naked pics of Evelyn and Jen on the internet (Pot calling the kettle black).
> 
> Evenlyn is just as ghetto and tacky as Tammi, she just has better clothes and shoes. *"You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig"*.
> 
> Tammi owns up to who she is (I have more respect for woman like that).


 


Evelyn is a trashy mess and Jen's her "dud" sidekick IMO...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> I personally can't see pass her nasty attitude and her holier than thou attitude. Especially from a 30 something year old woman who supposedly has a roomate. If you are all that and can afford to have the best of everything, why do you have a roomate?
> 
> Also, I never watched season one, but my BFF told me, she told Royce that is was tacky for her to dance a certain way because it gets on the internet and Evelyn can't associate with people like that, YET there are naked pics of Evelyn and Jen on the internet (Pot calling the kettle black).
> 
> Evenlyn is just as ghetto and tacky as Tammi, she just has better clothes and shoes. "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig".
> 
> Tammi owns up to who she is (I have more respect for woman like that).



I'm not disagreeing. She and Jen are the phoniest ones and I don't like their stuck up attitudes but I do think Evelyn dresses nicely, so that's what I choose to pay attention to.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Also, I never watched season one, but my BFF told me, she told Royce that is was tacky for her to dance a certain way because it gets on the internet and Evelyn can't associate with people like that, YET there are naked pics of Evelyn and Jen on the internet (Pot calling the kettle black).




speaking of that video. Suzie, Jen and Eve are ALL hypocrites.

because they were egging the girl on. Check them out in the video. THey are on the right side. Jen is wearing the burberry swimsuit

starts at 0:36



lol @ the camera guy in the end


----------



## Sassys

So they never show where the ladies live (I don't believe that apartment they show Jen at is really her place. Looks to empty). I did notice the name of the apartment building Suzie came out of when she was talking to the guy she is dating.  Wonder if she really lives there.

http://www.marquis-miami.com/


----------



## meela188

Jahpson said:


> personality wise, she looks like Tami


 
I actaully think Tammi is pretty, she has a very prestty face but she is not very polished. If she got someone to finance her shopping habits she would be a bad bish, hell look at Shaunie the angry dragon.


----------



## Sassys

meela188 said:


> I actaully think Tammi is pretty, she has a very prestty face but she is not very polished. *If* *she got someone to finance her shopping habits she would be a bad bish*


 

I always thought Tammi was very pretty. I agree with you.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Jahpson said:


> speaking of that video. Suzie, Jen and Eve are ALL hypocrites.
> 
> because they were egging the girl on. Check them out in the video. THey are on the right side. Jen is wearing the burberry swimsuit
> 
> starts at 0:36
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the camera guy in the end




her kid(s) must be so proud. SMDH


----------



## Sassys

*Tami Roman on 'Basketball Wives' and Food Stamps*

If you've watched previews of the second season of "Basketball Wives," you're already familiar with Tami Roman. The former wife of retired baller Kenny Anderson, steps into the "BW" scene to stir things up. On the show, Tami is very honest about repairing her almost non-existent relationship with Anderson -- with whom she has two daughters -- and her time of hardship post-divorce. 

When the "Real World" alum stopped by ESSENCE.com last week, she opened up about how she went from the life of luxury to being on food stamps, and how she feels about the other cast members. 

ESSENCE.com: How did you decide to be on "Basketball Wives?" 
TAMI ROMAN: Shaunie's a friend of mine and when she did the first season they contacted me and I didn't really feel it was the right time for me then. So I watched the first season and I just kind of felt that my particular situation wasn't really represented in terms of living the life of luxury and people doing what they're supposed to do with regard to their obligations to their children and all of that and I said you know I think it's time for me to open up my life and tell the other side [laughs]. 

ESSENCE.com: Do you think your story was misrepresented? 
ROMAN: What happened was Kenny and I got divorced, we did have a prenup that basically said what I came with is what I leave with, but that did not have anything to do with his child support obligations, which he did honor in the beginning. I think that the importance of my being involved in 'Basketball Wives' is that I'm not blaming Kenny for the situation that I'm in. I'm showing the world that it was basically me. I fell victim to pride and trying to keep up a lifestyle that everyone else thought I should have. [I was] saying, 'If we were still with Kenny, we'd have this type of house,' and so over the course of that eventually funds depleted and, as everyone has found out, I had to turn to getting food stamps to help me feed my children. 

I kind of felt like I've worked really hard I've never been without a job and literally every check I get they take something out and now that I need some help, I'm going to go get it. I wasn't going to let my pride stand in the way of me taking care of my daughters. 

ESSENCE.com: Where are you and Kenny Now? 
ROMAN: We're able to talk, which was my main reason for coming on the show and asking him to be involved in the show. We haven't been proper parents. Kenny and I played hardball with each other. It wasn't that I wasn't allowing him to see the kids but if [he] wanted to see them, [he] needed to do it this way. He was saying, 'No. I want to see them, but I want to do it this way.' Eventually it never happened. That wasn't the vision that I had for my daughters. I look around and I see my daughters and they're not happy and they want to be involved with their dad. Kenny and I both share a responsibility in not really acting like adults and not really being proper parents, so [we're] trying to make the best possible situation for our daughters going forward. Before we couldn't even sit in a room with each other, so this is huge. 

ESSENCE.com: And you're super proud of your daughters... 
ROMAN: They are my biggest accomplishment. Just when I think I have really messed some things up my daughters are like, 'Mom, it's going to be okay.' They're so smart -- honor roll students, fluent in French. I may have done some things wrong, but what was important I did right. 

ESSENCE.com: On the show you had a conflict with Jennifer, but you came to ESSENCE together. Tell us your side of the confrontation. 
ROMAN: Jennifer is a very sweet person and I never wanted to have a conflict or an altercation with her. I'm not trying to fight; I'm 40 years old. They made light of the situation with my daughters and falling on hardships and having to be on food stamps. I felt like, you don't really know where your life is going and you don't know what path God's going to take you down so don't try to belittle me or make light of a situation that I felt is sensitive to me. She seems to feel like, 'It's just a food stamp and I don't know what a food stamp looks like.' I'm trying to get her to understand no it's not the food stamp that's not what this is about it's about the fact that you tried to belittle me and my situation. 

ESSENCE.com: What's your relationship with the other ladies? 
ROMAN: I went into the situation not liking Royce very much because from watching the first season, Royce just signified every other woman that Kenny has cheated on me with. But by the end of it we became closer. I'm just there trying to offer some pearls of wisdom whether they choose to take them or not and she was very receptive to that. Of course I'm friends with Shaunie. Evelyn and I are like a bad husband and wife couple. We're really like mirror images of each other at different points. When I look at her, I go, 'That was me in '96.' What she needs to do is look at me and go, 'This is where my mindset needs to be because if I'm not careful I could very well end up like that.' And I don't really care for Suzie. I thought she was a cool person and then I walked away and she threw the knife in my back. She can't keep her mouth shut. We'll leave it there...


Read more: http://www.essence.com/entertainment/tv/tami_roman_basketball_wives_interview.php#ixzz1AxQuqnm0


----------



## gre8dane

meela188 said:


> Tammi is a gutter butt, and why would anyone sit there and entertain her invasive questions


 
 

I could not understand why Ashley was going along with Tami on that one either.



DC-Cutie said:


> and who in 2011 is giving people 'the hand'???


 
SMDH!  

& watching that clip you posted *Jahpson*, with no sound - those women look beyond ridiculous!



californiaCRUSH said:


> I think she's fabulous because I think she always looks good (physically). Personality wise, she's a trainwreck.


 
For some reason, since I first saw Evelyn, I've always thought she had a look of really good drag queen.  Maybe it's cause her face is so angular, but she looks masculine to me.


----------



## momofgirls

I was so disappoint with last week show, why is Tami even on the show?
Her behavior was awful and I am a bit tired of Evelyn and Jennifer.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> *And I don't really care for Suzie. I thought she was a cool person and then I walked away and she threw the knife in my back. She can't keep her mouth shut. We'll leave it there...
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.essence.com/entertainment/tv/tami_roman_basketball_wives_interview.php#ixzz1AxQuqnm0*


*


good. 

since season 1 i never liked suzie. she is definitely two faced.

and i find her acting like the victim this season absolutely hysterical*


----------



## Jahpson

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/612583/episode-5-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1655842

sneak peek!!!
Tami apologies to ashley


----------



## .pursefiend.

Royce is funny.


----------



## NailCandy101

^^^^^ she really is


----------



## pollinilove

sois gloria no longer on now that she lives in LA ?


----------



## Jahpson

Not a clue. But she wont be far from shaunie who has a home out there


----------



## birkin101

Did Gloria split up from Matt? Whatever happened with domestic violence issue.


----------



## crazycutie

birkin101 said:


> Did Gloria split up from Matt? Whatever happened with domestic violence issue.


 
There back together.. proclaiming their love for each other... oh the domestic violence issue "just a mis-understanding"


----------



## birkin101

^wow, she is more desperate than I thought...that shoulf have been a deal-breaker for sure!


----------



## baglady925

i love Eric's honesty (Jens husband) he's always been who he is, it was Jen living in fairytale land caught up in the "happily ever after" instead of the reality...doing what u have to to become happy forever!


----------



## needloub

^^After watching this past episode, it seems to me that they had their fair share of problems before they even got married.  I wonder why she continued with the wedding with so many doubts in her head...


----------



## GOMAVS41

needloub said:


> ^^After watching this past episode, it seems to me that they had their fair share of problems before they even got married. I wonder why she continued with the wedding with so many doubts in her head...


 
Money. There is no other reason in the world anyone would marry that Jabberjaw looking thing. Ick.


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## Oceane

It's on now!


----------



## tonij2000

LOL @ Jen, "I'ma google it!"


----------



## Sassys

Here you go Jen.  The first pic is the old food stamp here in NYC and NJ and the 2nd is the new version


----------



## Sassys

Tami has no money and does not get child support but she can afford plastic surgery 

Why can't she wire her jaw shut ala Real World days


----------



## Oceane

Why did she marry him if she didnt trust him?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eric doesn't open his mouth AT ALL when he talks...


----------



## luvs*it*

Oceane said:


> Why did she marry him if she didnt trust him?




*~*That's what I'm wondering...if she had doubts from the beginning, she should not have married him.*~*


----------



## Oceane

lol @ DC-Cutie


----------



## Oceane

luvs*it* said:


> *~*That's what I'm wondering...if she had doubts from the beginning, she should not have married him.*~*



I'm now thinking she married him for the money not love.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Eric doesn't open his mouth AT ALL when he talks...



LMAO.

What does it take for Jen to see, this man does not want to be married to her!!

He cheated days before their wedding and she KNEW :weird: and STILL married him.  Some women will do anything for a "NBA Wife title" So damn sad.


----------



## Oceane

exactly! that title is so important to her. 

I just can't believe that for a woman with education , (she mentioned something about med school while talking to Tammy) she would tolerate his infidelities.


----------



## Oceane

Those clothes were quite ugly. wow


----------



## GOMAVS41

Oceane said:


> exactly! that title is so important to her.
> 
> I just can't believe that for a woman with education , (she mentioned something about med school while talking to Tammy) she would tolerate his infidelities.


 
And she's beautiful, why would she go for THAT troll. There are plenty of normal looking ballers she could have married.


----------



## luvs*it*

Oceane said:


> I'm now thinking she married him for the money not love.




*~*I agree.  She knew he cheated on her before they got married, yet she still married him.  She put a price on her happiness, & look where it got her. Smh*~*


----------



## Oceane

Who does Royce's man think he is giving pointers on how to do what she's good at???


----------



## Oceane

wow she's been with him for a decade wow! 

I'm guessing this is the last time we'll see Eric on the show.


----------



## needloub

^^Hopefully, he is not easy on the eyes...LOL!


----------



## Sassys

What kind of Lipo drips blood????  Why didn't he stitch the openings closed?  WTF!!


----------



## Oceane

lol the more time you spend with someone, the more attractive they become. Maybe that's how Jen saw it


----------



## baglady925

maybe she didn't have enough to pay for stitching lol


----------



## Oceane

Poor Royce, although the clothes were hideous, "her friends" should have been there.


----------



## Sassys

baglady925 said:


> maybe she didn't have enough to pay for stitching lol





Seriously, I have never heard of stuff oozing out after lipo.  I hope she had a legit doctor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when will Royce see that NONE of these chicks are her friends?


----------



## Oceane

OMG did Jen just tell Eric to look in the mirror ? ah ah ah ah ah!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> when will Royce see that NONE of these chicks are her friends?


 
I was wondering the same thing!  She won't get it...


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> when will Royce see that NONE of these chicks are her friends?



This!

I am soo disappointed in Royce! Flushed Susie but sniffing the behinds of Evelyn and Jen.

Is that part of the BBW contract? Kiss ass to Evelyn? I don't get it


----------



## Jahpson

Oceane said:


> lol the more time you spend with someone, the more attractive they become. Maybe that's how Jen saw it




I can see it 

*runs and hides*


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> LMAO.
> 
> What does it take for Jen to see, this man does not want to be married to her!!
> 
> He cheated days before their wedding and she KNEW :weird: and STILL married him.  Some women will do anything for a "NBA Wife title" So damn sad.



This. Jen is 100% gold digger. I see why she and Evelyn get along so good. shame....


I can understand if he cheated while they were married but before the wedding??

She has ALOT of nerve for making fun of Gloria and Matt for calling off the wedding!! LOTS of NERVE!


----------



## NailCandy101

Oceane said:


> Poor Royce, although the clothes were hideous, "her friends" should have been there.



agreed


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Royce is the only one I can tolerate these days.

Suzie is a punk, and Jen and Ev are assh*les.


----------



## NailCandy101

i didn't know that Suzie was such a punk...holy!....i thought she was a lil gangster....i think she knows who to mess with, because she knows Evelyn would WHOOP THAT A$$!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

NailCandy101 said:


> i didn't know that Suzie was such a punk...holy!....i thought she was a lil gangster....i think she knows who to mess with, because she knows Evelyn would WHOOP THAT A$$!



I don't get why she's scared of Evelyn though. Like what is she going to do, REALLY?


----------



## gre8dane

NailCandy101 said:


> i didn't know that Suzie was such a punk...holy!....i thought she was a lil gangster....i think she knows who to mess with, because she knows Evelyn would WHOOP THAT A$$!


 
Evelyn is just as scared as Suzie or she would have done something already other than run her big mouth.  Both of them were talking smack last season & acting crazy with other people, but neither has brought it to the other yet.  I tire of them already.

Jen, SMDH.  So she's never had a marriage with ugly man!?  Each gave up on the other for their own reasons and now it's divorce time.  They were both so immature with this situation and hopefully they will do better separately.

I tire of Royce as well.  She puts her foot down with Suzie, but wants to plead her case & give Moe & Joe a chance to explain themselves?  She is silly.  What about her good friend Shaunie, where was she?

Tsk tsk Tami, if you work out & eat right, you WILL lose weight & won't have to resort to having your fat melted.  Maybe this procedure was free since it was shown on the show?  Where the hell was the nurse?


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't get why she's scared of Evelyn though. Like what is she going to do, REALLY?


 

Exactly. She is all bark and no bite. She knows damn well if she hits someone her butt is going straight to jail and Evelyn would not survive the cavity search, let alone a night in jail. 

Notice how calm she was when Tami was going off on Jen, Evenlyn knows exactly who to mess with and who to keep her mouth shut. 

I am counting down the days when Tami slaps her .

Tami maybe ghetto and from the hood, but she keeps it real, which is why I have more respect for her, than any of them.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Exactly. *She is all bark and no bite*. She knows damn well if she hits someone her butt is going straight to jail and Evelyn would not survive the cavity search, let alone a night in jail.
> 
> Notice how calm she was when Tami was going off on Jen, Evenlyn knows exactly who to mess with and who to keep her mouth shut.
> 
> I am counting down the days when Tami slaps her .
> 
> Tami maybe ghetto and from the hood, but she keeps it real, which is why I have more respect for her, than any of them.



ITA!!  She talks a lot but she never backs it up.  How many times have we heard that she is going to kick Suzie's a$$?


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> Evelyn is just as scared as Suzie or she would have done something already other than run her big mouth.  Both of them were talking smack last season & acting crazy with other people, but neither has brought it to the other yet.  I tire of them already.
> 
> Jen, SMDH.  So she's never had a marriage with ugly man!?  Each gave up on the other for their own reasons and now it's divorce time.  They were both so immature with this situation and hopefully they will do better separately.
> 
> I tire of Royce as well.  She puts her foot down with Suzie, but wants to plead her case & give Moe & Joe a chance to explain themselves?  She is silly.  What about her good friend Shaunie, where was she?
> 
> Tsk tsk Tami, if you work out & eat right, you WILL lose weight & won't have to resort to having your fat melted.  Maybe this procedure was free since it was shown on the show?  Where the hell was the nurse?









for this wonderful post!


----------



## Ladybug09

W. Williams called Jen's husband Jabber Jaw, yesterday on her show.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> W. Williams called Jen's husband Jabber Jaw, yesterday on her show.


 
lmao or I always think of this from Fat Albert.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> lmao or I always think of this from Fat Albert.



I just spit all over my computer...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> lmao or I always think of this from Fat Albert.


 that was Bucky! LOL


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> I just spit all over my computer...


 

Sorry, that is the first thing i thought of when I first laid eyes on Eric.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh no, it was a VERY fitting picture.


----------



## pot_luck

sassys said:


> lmao or i always think of this from fat albert.


:d


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> lmao or I always think of this from Fat Albert.


 

*~*Lmao!!! Hahahaha*~*


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> lmao or I always think of this from Fat Albert.


----------



## JosiePotenza

gre8dane said:


> Evelyn is just as scared as Suzie or she would have done something already other than run her big mouth. Both of them were talking smack last season & acting crazy with other people, but neither has brought it to the other yet. I tire of them already.
> 
> Jen, SMDH. So she's never had a marriage with ugly man!? Each gave up on the other for their own reasons and now it's divorce time. They were both so immature with this situation and hopefully they will do better separately.
> 
> I tire of Royce as well. She puts her foot down with Suzie, but wants to plead her case & give Moe & Joe a chance to explain themselves? She is silly. What about her good friend Shaunie, where was she?
> 
> Tsk tsk Tami, if you work out & eat right, you WILL lose weight & won't have to resort to having your fat melted. Maybe this procedure was free since it was shown on the show? Where the hell was the nurse?


 
Excellent comment 
I agree with everything said here. Especially, about Tami.
She didn't have go for the lipo but I wasn't surprised to find
out that she was going that route because on The Real World, 
she had her mouth wired shut to keep from eating . Now,
you'd think after so many years she'd know/do better but...
that's Tami. 
And YES! Where was the damn nurse??


----------



## Sinarta

I think Royce was buddy buddy with Jen and Evenlyn because their faces behieve it or not probably would have brought money into the charity event she was having. But she did go in on them at the end when they had drinks together.

I 100% blame Jen for her unhealthy marriage. She knew well before she married Eric that he was a cheater and to do it days before you get married and go ahead with it, what was the point. And she couldnt have been a gold digger cause according to her, her father picked her up from school in a Porche and she has never seen a food stamp.


----------



## Jahpson

Sinarta said:


> And she couldnt have been a gold digger cause according to her, her father picked her up from school in a Porche and she has never seen a food stamp.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> Exactly. She is all bark and no bite. She knows damn well if she hits someone her butt is going straight to jail and Evelyn would not survive the cavity search, let alone a night in jail.
> 
> Notice how calm she was when Tami was going off on Jen, Evenlyn knows exactly who to mess with and who to keep her mouth shut.
> 
> I am counting down the days when Tami slaps her .
> 
> Tami maybe ghetto and from the hood, but she keeps it real, which is why I have more respect for her, than any of them.



I completely agree. I mean, I'll admit that I can be like that sometimes too. I just start running my mouth but probably wouldn't want things to get physical but Evelyn does it all the time. She talks this big game and I get Suzie, any anyone else, just wanting to avoid the drama and headache that comes from listening to that BS all the time but at the same time there's nothing to be scared of.

Now Tami, that's another story.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Good for Suzie for not showing. Why should she bother with that nonsensical bs.
Who the heck wants that crap and to put yourself in it intentionally is asking for trouble.
Ev is a talker and she needs to take a SEAT!
Tami is real classy, NOT! No one owes you respect, girlfriend. You GET what you GIVE. I don't care that you're 40. It's how you treat people which you obviously never learned. 
Your poor girls, feel so sorry for them. 

As for the smart lipo, I have no clue if she ever really tried to eat right and work out. Sometimes even after all that, yo fat ain't movin. However, given her previous history, homegirl has once again taken the easy way out?! No?!

Shame Shame^

Whatever happened to that crazy blonde from season one?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Are you talking about Sandra/Plastic Surgery?? After getting hit with a bucket of water @ the reunion, she's probably too scared of Suzie to return (sarcasm). Lol  These chicks love to throw water!!*~*


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Yes, lol that is the one^ Plastic surgery.


----------



## Sassys

Gloria Govan Breaks It Down About Matt Barnes, Not Getting Married & The Infamous Shaunie O'Neal Ambush

Though she's rarely been seen on this season's "Basketall Wives," the ambush of Gloria Govan has been one of the show's most buzzworthy moments.  Come inside to see what Gloria has to say about the infamous ambush, her cancelled wedding to Matt Barnes and what's next for her...



Gloria Govan, the girlfriend/babymama of LA Laker Matt Barnes, called up to Power 92.1 to talk about why she came back for a 2nd season of Basketball Wives, the cancelled wedding, the domestic violence "situation," the infamous ambush and more. Here are the highlights:



On returning to Basketball Wives for a 2nd season

Although being very adamant about not returning for the 2nd season of BBW, she said she came back to set em straight. She knew the other wives had plenty to say about her and Matt canceling their wedding, so she wanted to come back to see if they would say the things they were saying in interviews to her face.

On their wedding being called off

The wedding was called off because she said they were doing it to please other people. She said when they first decided to get married they were doing it for all the wrong reasons.

On Matt Barnes and infidelity rumors

Shes never had any concrete evidence that Matt Barnes cheated on her. She said she was more upset with Matt Barnes for entertaining the woman that he was rumored to be cheating on her with. She says she trusts Matt 100% but was VERY hesitant when answering the question.

On Matt Barnes signing a multi-million dollar deal with the Lakers

She was nervous about where they was going after leaving Orlando. She said she was relieved that they were going back to the west coast. She was happy that they didnt go to Miami because of the groupies.

On her calling 911 on Matt Barnes physically abusing her

She says Matt never hit her. She and Matt got into a heated argument outside and it escalated. There was no physical abuse or any physical altercation. She says she takes the blame for the situation because Matt ended up getting arrested. She says she didnt bail him out because she was frustrated with him but her family bailed him out.

On the status of their relationship

Shes still his fiancée and they still plan to get married.

On her having a relationships with other NBA players

Gloria says she never had a relationship or had sex with Gilbert Arenas prior to her sister hooking up with Gilbert. She said she never had a relationship with Chris Webber either.

On why she doesnt get along with the other Wives

She thinks the other women on the show dont like her because she didnt throw her sister under the bus because of rumors of her sister sleeping with Shaq. She thinks the other women are frustrated with her because she didnt bash Matt like the other women did their partners.

On the ambush in the restaurant

She responds, What are yall grown women doing? Especially Shaunie, Im like dont you have 18 kids? If you dont go home and read one of them a book and stop worrying about what Im doing. Im just sayin She said Shaunie deserved every word she said about her. She doesnt care what the other wives are doing, so it was surprising to her that they cared so much about what was going on in her life.

On her castmates

She said she doesnt know what happened with the change in her castmates behavior. Evelyn went from crying all the time last season to becoming a gangsta this season. Jennifer is throwing her opinions every chance she gets. She says she thinks Evelyn picks on Suzy because she knows Suzy isnt going to do anything. She said if Evelyn was to bring that crap to her it would be a totally different situation.

On what shes doing outside of Basketball Wives

Shes working on a cook book. Shes president of Matts foundation so shes been busy with that. Shes also thinking about starting a jewelry line.

http://theybf.com/2011/01/20/gloria...s-not-getting-married-the-infamous-shaunie-on


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Thanks for posting that^ Gloria is not likable IMO


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, so was Gloria a groupie too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

> On their wedding being called off
> 
> The wedding was called off because she said they were doing it to please other people. She said when they first decided to get married they were doing it for all the wrong reasons.



clearly there is some kind of disconnect in her story.  On the show she said the reason for calling off the wedding was due to Matt being traded, didn't know where they were goin, blah, blah blah....


----------



## DC-Cutie

> On what shes doing outside of Basketball Wives
> 
> Shes working on a cook book. Shes president of Matts foundation so shes been busy with that. Shes also thinking about starting a jewelry line



please do something more original - cookbooks are getting old, I can't take another gawdy jewelry line (remember that crap from the lady on football wives - YUCK) and what is Matt's foundation?


----------



## DC-Cutie

stick a fork in me, I'm done with Jen!!!  She is about as simple as it comes - this man done told you the marriage is OVER, FINISHED, FINETO, DONE - but you still don't want to hightail it down to the divorce attorney's office, instead she's trying to get him back....

Dude is at a public restaurant sitting outside, drawing on a napkin - you get 50%, I get 50% - sign here!!!  DAMN!  Take it Jen, cut your losses and move the eff on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Team ERIC!


----------



## MickMick

Team Evelyn's Personal Trainer #dirtyoldwoman

Jen needs to take the 50% and move on.  I don't get it.  Why hasn't she filed?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> Jen needs to take the 50% and move on.  I don't get it.  Why hasn't she filed?



IMO, I believe she's afraid of no longer being a basketball wife, the status of it all....  dumb ass!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I agree!  I am Team Eric too.  Don't get me wrong I do not support him stepping out on her but she made the decision to enter in to a marriage with him despite knowing what he did.  I can't stand when females do that and then sit there and be bitter and complain about him doing you wrong.  I also agree with Eric about the friends comments.  That is another one of my pet peeves is when women listen to their equally bitter, single friends!

Oh Royce....poor thang, lol.  She is a cute girl but she is not sexy.  Her in that lingerie looked like a 10 year old girl playing dress up, I felt like I was watching child pornography.  And I wish she would do something with her hair, please!


----------



## MickMick

She doesn't even have to fight for the 50%...She should so take it!


----------



## baglady925

he keeps trippin over his teeth but he's keepin it real! Hope with his 50% he gets his third eye removed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I agree!  I am Team Eric too.  Don't get me wrong I do not support him stepping out on her but she made the decision to enter in to a marriage with him despite knowing what he did.  I can't stand when females do that and then sit there and be bitter and complain about him doing you wrong.  I also agree with Eric about the friends comments.  That is another one of my pet peeves is when women listen to their equally bitter, single friends!
> 
> Oh Royce....poor thang, lol.  She is a cute girl but she is not sexy.  Her in that lingerie looked like a 10 year old girl playing dress up, I felt like I was watching child pornography.  And I wish she would do something with her hair, please!



you so wrong on so many levels, yet so right.  I was uncomfortable watching Royce get 'sexy'....



MickMick said:


> She doesn't even have to fight for the 50%...She should so take it!



RIGHT!  and from what I understand Eric, was pretty good with his money while in the NBA.  He didn't throw it away on a lot of flashy stuff, he invested and saved.  So that 50% should be pretty nice.

Did ya'll peep what he said about Eve????  very telling, very telling...


----------



## chantal1922

I agree! Jen just needs to take her 50% and move on!


----------



## baglady925

DC-Cutie i agree with u about Royce. She def. needs to keep her clothes on at least until she reaches puberty! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

baglady925 said:


> DC-Cutie i agree with u about Royce. She def. needs to keep her clothes on at least until she reaches puberty! lol



you ain't right!!!


off to see what foolishiness "Chili Wants" this week....  besides Floyd

I need my sistas to get off VH1 because they are getting played every Sunday


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I think if Royce do something with her hair and stop wearing Claire's Boutique jewelry and Rainbow clothes she will look older.  There is nothing wrong with those two things I'm just saying it makes her look juvenile.


----------



## baglady925

^^yeah maybe that's it!


----------



## chantal1922

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I think if Royce do something with her hair and stop wearing Claire's Boutique jewelry and Rainbow clothes she will look older.  There is nothing wrong with those two things I'm just saying it makes her look juvenile.



agreed. She looks like she is 13! I also wish she would do something about her hair! Seeing her in lingerie made me uncomfortable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love natural curly hair, but on her it looks like a little kid who just got her hair washed by mom :/


----------



## JosiePotenza

baglady925 said:


> DC-Cutie i agree with u about Royce. She def. needs to keep her clothes on *at least until she reaches puberty!* lol






pinklipgloss33 said:


> I think if Royce do something with her hair and stop wearing Claire's Boutique jewelry and Rainbow clothes she will look older. There is nothing wrong with those two things I'm just saying it makes her look juvenile.


 
I agree. And I was mad at the shoes she chose to go w/
her little lingerie. Wasn't a sexy combo.



DC-Cutie said:


> I love natural curly hair, but on her it looks like a little kid who just got her hair washed by mom :/


 
Yep. 

**************************************** 
I can't stand how Jen is acting w/ Eric. He seems like he really
wants to make things right w/ her and I understand if she's
hurt by past transgressions but it's either, let it go or work things
out and I feel like she wants to work things out but has been
tainted by Evelyn and her ish talkin'.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Did ya'll peep what he said about Eve???? very telling, very telling...


 

what did he say? (its hard to make out anything past his mumbling)


----------



## californiaCRUSH

baglady925 said:


> he keeps trippin over his teeth but he's keepin it real! Hope with his 50% he gets his third eye removed.



Ijust spit water all over my laptop. Thanks alot ahahaha


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> what did he say? (its hard to make out anything past his mumbling)



he basically was saying all of Jen's friends are single, but he emphasized Eve - saying something like "I knew about Eve before you did and boy... (shaking head)"  He knows some ish on her - LOL.  Damn, probably slept with her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ok yes i do remember him saying that. 

i liked that other basketball *WIFE*. the one they had dinner with...she was cute


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ^ok yes i do remember him saying that.
> 
> i liked that other basketball *WIFE*. the one they had dinner with...she was cute



she's cute, but he cheats on her, too


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eric needs his own show. He had me ctfu last night.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> she's cute, but he cheats on her, too


 

welp! smh...


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> Eric needs his own show. He had me ctfu last night.



agreed he had some great 1-liners. 

"but thats your girl, and thats who you confide in? You finished!"


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> he basically was saying all of Jen's friends are single, but he emphasized Eve - saying something like "I knew about Eve before you did and boy... (shaking head)"  He knows some ish on her - LOL.  Damn, probably slept with her.


Yeah I caught that too....


----------



## needloub

BagOuttaHell said:


> Eric needs his own show. He had me ctfu last night.


 
He did have me cracking up as well!  It seems like Jen is prolonging everything...is she having second thoughts?  Or is she that type of woman who acts all big and bad and says things she really doesn't mean just to get a response from the other person? If you want to leave him, take the necessary steps to leave him...


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> He did have me cracking up as well! It seems like Jen is prolonging everything...is she having second thoughts? Or is she that type of woman who acts all big and bad and says things she really doesn't mean just to get a response from the other person? If you want to leave him, take the necessary steps to leave him...


 

AMEN!! I am so sick of her bringing up his cheating to everyone.  We get it, he cheated, but you still married him for whatever reason.  A man is only going to do what a woman allows him to do.  If you are so unhappy bounce! He told you how many times to bounce, for someone who is so educated and high class she is really stupid.  The man said he will give you half; take the money and run!!!  She still can find someone else, have babies and have 1/2 of Eric's money to have a nice life.

Sh$t or get off the pot!!!


----------



## Sassys

BTW.  I am SO glad they did not show Eric eating those raw claims that he was holding at the dinner with the other couple.  I think I would have passed out.


----------



## RedDuchess

Eric Williams mouth/jawline is borrowed from Homo Habilis, but I feel for the man he seems like he really loves her, its a shame things didn't click in his heart and head before she was over him, however one has to really wonder if she's citing things before they got married, which should clearly be water under the bridge.

Evelyn is who she is, and Eric knows what Jen doesn't which is she'd date him or any other baller, before she goes back on public assistance, once Evelyn ties the knot she'll leave newly single Jen and ride off into the sunset, was Jen even at OchoCinco's recent birthday dinner???

Royce needs to invest in a difusser and some mixed chick hair products, so that her hair can fluff up and make her look grown instead of 12


----------



## gre8dane

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I agree! I am Team Eric too. Don't get me wrong I do not support him stepping out on her but *she made the decision to enter in to a marriage with him despite knowing what he did. I can't stand when females do that and then sit there and be bitter and complain about him doing you wrong*. I also agree with Eric about the friends comments. That is another one of my pet peeves is when women listen to their equally bitter, single friends!
> 
> Oh Royce....poor thang, lol. *She is a cute girl but she is not sexy. Her in that lingerie looked like a 10 year old girl playing dress up*, I felt like I was watching child pornography. And I wish she would do something with her hair, please!


 
I'm very sure that Eric cheated on Jen several times during their 10 years together and not just a few weeks before the wedding.  They were VERY immature in their interactions with each other when discussing the issue.  He said he wanted to do right upon marriage, but she continued to be angry for 2+ years.  He should've allowed her some anger but you cannot keep a grudge & keep that over someone's head & expect anything to improve.  

If you and the hubby have not had sex for many months & years you can easily expect the hubby to be having sex _with someone else_.  I know I would - homey don't play 'dat.

Royce is simply not sexy.  If Evelyn had worn the same get-up, it would have been sexy; Evelyn is a simpleton & has to be sexy to counter what comes out of her mouth.  But we know that Evelyn would _never_ wear anything 'funky' picked out by Royce.



DC-Cutie said:


> he basically was saying all of Jen's friends are single, but he emphasized Eve - saying something like "I knew about Eve before you did and boy... (shaking head)" He knows some ish on her - LOL. *Damn, probably slept with her*.


 
Thought the same thing when he said that!



Sassys said:


> AMEN!! I am so sick of her bringing up his cheating to everyone. We get it, he cheated, but you still married him for whatever reason. A man is only going to do what a woman allows him to do. If you are so unhappy bounce! He told you how many times to bounce, for someone who is so *educated and high class* she is really stupid. The man said he will give you half; take the money and run!!! She still can find someone else, have babies and have 1/2 of Eric's money to have a nice life.


 
Jen never came across as educated & high class to me.  

Did you hear when Jen told Eric to look in the mirror?  Stupid comment since she was with him for 10 years and he is basically fighting her off of him.


----------



## pquiles

Jen needs to either put up or shut the hell up.  I'm so tired of her wishy washy attitude regarding Eric.  Although, I don't think she's going anywhere, b/c  her business alone will not afford her the lifestyle being A Ballers Wife does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well Gloria and her sister Laura are allegedly, supposedly, 'educated and high class' - see where they are...


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm sure it's been mentioned but Gloria was busted for trying to change her grades at a University. Or perhaps it was a community college? Anyone remember?


----------



## RedDuchess

Before we evaluate these claims of "high-class" and "educated" I will first need to know the background of the person making these statements, perhaps their perspective is different.
Gloria, Jen, and Laura were clearly not raised as hood-rats or in poverty, however they are a far cry from anything above average-to upper middle-class


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> AMEN!! I am so sick of her bringing up his cheating to everyone.  We get it, he cheated, but you still married him for whatever reason.  A man is only going to do what a woman allows him to do.  If you are so unhappy bounce! He told you how many times to bounce, for someone who is so educated and high class she is really stupid.  The man said he will give you half; take the money and run!!!  She still can find someone else, have babies and have 1/2 of Eric's money to have a nice life.
> 
> Sh$t or get off the pot!!!




the thing is he cheated BEFORE the wedding! So she had ample time to either run while the door was open OR suggested they see a wedding counselor before they walked down the aisle.

I find them both at fault! For being careless of their own relationship.

I suspect the "what if the past is relevant" might be referred to the *TWO KIDS* that he had outside their relationship/marriage


----------



## Sassys

gre8dane said:


> Jen never came across as educated & high class to me.


 
I agree, she is the one that acts like it and has stated that she was.  I think Jen is full of herself and has very low self esteem when she is not hanging around Jen.  Any woman that will not bounce when her man tells her more than once to bounce has low or zero self esteem in my book.


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> Gloria, Jen, and Laura were clearly not raised as hood-rats or in poverty, however they are a far cry from anything above average-to upper middle-class


 
I disagree.  Gloria, Evelyn and Tami are typical hood-rats IMO.  Gloria and Evelyn carry it differently than Tami does.  Tami is not affraid to tell you straight up where she came from, Gloria and Evelyn TRY to hide it. 

I know PLENTY of woman from the hood like Gloria and Evelyn here in NYC.  Also, there are plenty of people raised in the hood who are not poverty stricken.


----------



## DC-Cutie

they may not have been raised in the hood, but they have ghetto bird mentalities!


----------



## RedDuchess

I never said Evelyn wasn't a hood rat, I only spoke on Gloria, Jen and Laura, and as far as Tami being a hoodrat, that is stating the obvious. Truthfully, I don't know enough about Gloria and Laura, but I had the impression they were from the suburbs.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> they may not have been raised in the hood, but they have ghetto bird mentalities!


 

Can I get an AMEN!!


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> the thing is he cheated BEFORE the wedding! So she had ample time to either run while the door was open OR suggested they see a wedding counselor before they walked down the aisle.
> 
> I find them both at fault! For being careless of their own relationship.
> 
> I suspect the "what if the past is relevant" might be referred *to the TWO KIDS that he had outside their relationship/marriage*


 
Huh?  Eric has two children that are less than 10 years old????  Why has Jen never mentioned this?


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> Huh?  Eric has two children that are less than 10 years old????  Why has Jen never mentioned this?



thats the "situation"







where have you been? lololol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought he had like 6 kids.


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> Jen never came across as educated & high class to me.



same here but she is educated. She went to the University of Maryland and graduated with a bachelor's degree [cum laude]


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> thats the "situation"
> 
> hellobeautiful.com/files/2010/09/eric-williams-son-jaden-e1282926628848.jpg
> 
> where have you been? lololol


 

Eric, YOU ARE THE FATHER!  I've seen this pic before and I always thought he looked like Eric.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ya'll know there are educated fools walkin' 'round all day everyday!  And just because you have book smarts, doesn't mean yo have common sense.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I thought he had like 6 kids.



i don't really know the exact number but its clear he has at least 1 lolololol



DC-Cutie said:


> ya'll know there are educated fools walkin' 'round all day everyday!  And just because you have book smarts, doesn't mean yo have common sense.



say that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned but Gloria was busted for trying to change her grades at a University. Or perhaps it was a community college? Anyone remember?


 

 oh wow!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ya'll know there are educated fools walkin' 'round all day everyday! And just because you have book smarts, doesn't mean yo have common sense.


 

Amen! Clearly having the title of "NBA Wife" is more important to Jen then her degree.


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> thats the "situation"
> 
> hellobeautiful.com/files/2010/09/eric-williams-son-jaden-e1282926628848.jpg
> 
> *where have you been*? lololol


 
That's what I was asking myself!  I didn't know he had children & Jen sure as hell is not talking about it!

Cute boy, such an improvement!  They say the ugly ones are guaranteed to have cute babies.



Jahpson said:


> same here but she is educated. She went to the University of Maryland and graduated with a bachelor's degree [cum laude]


 
Yeah, but that does not always mean the person is educated.  Ok, she's educated, not smart...



Sassys said:


> Eric, YOU ARE THE FATHER! I've seen this pic before and I always thought *he looked like Eric*.


 
Can't deny it.  Again, why has Jen never mentioned this?


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Can't deny it.  Again, why has Jen never mentioned this?



it's called DENIAL!


----------



## Jahpson

I assume thats what she meant by "situation" and "what if the past is still relevant".


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> same here but she is educated. She went to the University of Maryland and graduated with a bachelor's degree [cum laude]


 

wow had no clue


----------



## DC-Cutie

my co-worker graduated Summa Cum Laude from an Ivy League Univ. and she is as dense as they come


----------



## RedDuchess

Jahpson said:


> same here but she is educated. She went to the University of Maryland and graduated with a bachelor's degree [cum laude]


 

Not to be funny, but anyone can attend college, especially a state one, what was her degree in???


----------



## Jahpson

political science

really? anyone can get Cum Laude? lol


----------



## RedDuchess

Jahpson said:


> political science


 

That ain't the hardest major..I'm just saying:wondering


----------



## Jahpson

RedDuchess said:


> That ain't the hardest major..I'm just saying:wondering




education has nothing to do with one's personality. Jen could have majored in Chemical Engineering, she probably would have been the same way


----------



## RedDuchess

Jahpson said:


> education has nothing to do with one's personality. Jen could have majored in Chemical Engineering, she probably would have been the same way


 

Uhmm doubt it, a woman who majors in chemical engineering would have a different personality, and would probably NEVER marry a basketball player, then again I don't know many "high class" women that do marry athletes, they normally prefer bankers, doctors, lawyers, etc.


----------



## .pursefiend.

RedDuchess said:


> Not to be funny, but anyone can attend college, especially a state one, what was her degree in???


 

while this might be true for a school with State at the end. But University of Maryland is not the easiest to get into


----------



## Jahpson

RedDuchess said:


> Uhmm doubt it, a woman who majors in chemical engineering would have a different personality, *and would probably NEVER marry a basketball player,* then again I don't know many "high class" women that do marry athletes, they normally prefer bankers, doctors, lawyers, etc.



*dead*

if the money is right and those student loans are calling your name, NO ONE Is exempt!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

UVA (doesn't have the word 'state' in their title) is hella hard to get into.


----------



## DC-Cutie

isn't Ludacris' GF a law student or allegedly a law student?


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> isn't Ludacris' GF a law student or allegedly a law student?




alleged medical student.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> alleged medical student.



ok... I knew it was some kind of high-falutin' degree...  but she still has time (surprisingly for a medical student) to go to clubs, movie premiers and award shows with him...


----------



## edsbgrl

Jahpson said:


> *dead*
> 
> if the money is right and those student loans are calling your name, NO ONE Is exempt!!!!!



Ha!  Makes ya' wonder.....


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> isn't Ludacris' GF a law student or allegedly a law student?


 
His baby mother graduated from law school, she was never admitted into any bar (this information is from a few years ago, like 3 years after she graduated, and I don't care to research if she's still unlicensed)
Law School is a lot different then med school, and Jen doesn't have an advanced degree, these days a college degree is only a step above a high school degree depending upon the major/field.
UMD is a great school, but it's no Harvard.
UVA is closer to Harvard, but still no Harvard.

Regardless having an education doesn't mean you're the smartest or most accomplished person, or that you can't act dumb, like a lot of the ladies on this show do.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

any intel on Trainer Mike?!?!?!?!?!? *drools*


----------



## RedDuchess

They put his gym on the tv, send him an edible arrangement with your picture, LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> my co-worker graduated Summa Cum Laude from an Ivy League Univ. and she is as dense as they come


 
LMAO. My old boss graduated from Harvard and did nothing all day and did not have a clue. On the flip side, the President of my company use to be a cab driver and worked is way up in my old company with no college degree.  He left my old company and is now with my current company and is hailed as a god here. He is one of the smartest people in my industry (man gets respect like you would not believe).

I always tell people a college degree does not necessarily mean anything (depending on the industry)


----------



## sweeten

RedDuchess said:


> Uhmm doubt it, a woman who majors in chemical engineering would have a different personality, and would probably NEVER marry a basketball player, then again I don't know many "high class" women that do marry athletes, they normally prefer bankers, doctors, lawyers, etc.


 

I agree 100%


----------



## Jahpson

RedDuchess said:


> His baby mother graduated from law school, she was never admitted into any bar (this information is from a few years ago, like 3 years after she graduated, and I don't care to research if she's still unlicensed)




and I learned something today...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

RedDuchess said:


> They put his gym on the tv, send him an edible arrangement with your picture, LOL



 i think i just might!


----------



## JosiePotenza

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned but Gloria was busted for trying to change her grades at a University. Or perhaps it was a community college? Anyone remember?


 
What in thee hell??!!  Wow.


----------



## sparkle7

RedDuchess said:


> Uhmm doubt it, a woman who majors in chemical engineering would have a different personality, and would probably NEVER marry a basketball player, then again I don't know many "high class" women that do marry athletes, they normally prefer bankers, doctors, lawyers, etc.


I'm not sure what you mean by "high class ladies" but my friend is a doctor and she married a contractor. He never went to college but has a sucessful company.  He is also very smart and cultured. But best of all treats her like a queen. On another note I know a few doctors  and engineers that are pretty dense.


----------



## FullyLoaded

RedDuchess said:


> I never said Evelyn wasn't a hood rat, I only spoke on Gloria, Jen and Laura, and as far as Tami being a hoodrat, that is stating the obvious. Truthfully, I don't know enough about Gloria and Laura, but I had the impression they were from the suburbs.


 
They are from the suburbs, just outside of Oakland- Orinda, CA if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> while this might be true for a school with State at the end. But University of Maryland is not the easiest to get into


 


DC-Cutie said:


> UVA (doesn't have the word 'state' in their title) is hella hard to get into.


 
Totally agree with both. There are a bunch of generalizations in this thread about educated people/non educated and state colleges.



Jahpson said:


> *dead*
> 
> if the money is right and those student loans are calling your name, NO ONE Is exempt!!!!!


 For real.


----------



## Bagnista

RedDuchess said:


> Eric Williams mouth/jawline is borrowed from Homo Habilis, but I feel for the man he seems like he really loves her, its a shame things didn't click in his heart and head before she was over him, however one has to really wonder if she's citing things before they got married, which should clearly be water under the bridge.
> 
> Evelyn is who she is, and Eric knows what Jen doesn't which is she'd date him or any other baller, before she goes back on public assistance, once Evelyn ties the knot she'll leave newly single Jen and ride off into the sunset, was Jen even at OchoCinco's recent birthday dinner???
> 
> Royce needs to invest in a difusser and some mixed chick hair products, so that her hair can fluff up and make her look grown instead of 12


 
Smh...


----------



## BabyDollChic

Really Royce, the sparkly, electric blue, heart earrings with the MATCHING necklace?!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'd love to see some Tami/NeNe drama go down. Or Ev and NeNE.
I'm done with Royce, Girl BYE!


----------



## Jahpson

i cant stand royce


----------



## californiaCRUSH

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i think i just might!



You live in Miami! Live it up and just show up at the gym


----------



## chantal1922

A little gossip about Gloria's sister

*Did Laura Govan Rob Gilbert Arenas?*


> Ouh, just when I thought I had enough of As Gilbert Arenas World Turns, theres even more unconfirmed reports concerning he and his ex-fiance Laura Govan (sister of basketball wives star Gloria Govan). Back in December, it was reported by the Washington Post that Gilbert Arenas cut off all communication and child support from Laura and their three kids as soon as he was traded to Orlando. He literally jumped on the first bus out of DC and didnt look back.
> 
> Now, Terez Owens (a sports gossip site) is claiming that Laura Goven recently robbed Gilberts Great Falls, VA home and took everything.
> 
> Now comes word from a source very close to Lauren, that shes gone and done the unthinkableShes robbed his Great Falls, Virginia home, taking clothes, shoes, furniture, and even Gilberts fish tank and sharks [<---how did she do that?]. Laura has repeatedly asked Gilbert for money several times over the last month unsuccessfully. Laura has also been threatening to go to press over drug allegations involving Arenas dealing marijuanaGilbert has yet to press charges and is trying to keep a lid on it..I doubt this will end amicably for either party.
> 
> If this is true, Laura may be trying to pawn that ish so that she can afford to take care of them babies! Im just sayin
> 
> I still find it hard to believe he just up and left like that. There has to be another part of this story thats missing..
> 
> Read more: Did Laura Govan Rob Gilbert Arenas? | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

what do I keep saying: ghetto bird mentality!


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> A little gossip about Gloria's sister
> 
> *Did Laura Govan Rob Gilbert Arenas?*


 
Please tell me this man did not actually take a bus from DC to Florida. LMAO!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> what do I keep saying: ghetto bird mentality!


 
Can I get a Amen from the congregation!!  

Also, only stupid ghetto chicks keep having babies with a man that is not her husband.  If you are going to be a gold digger ladies, be a good gold digger.  I can't stand a dumb a$$ gold digger. Lock that sh$t down with a marriage certificate first (from the USA).  Don't let him talk you into having a wedding in the Carribean where certain islands are not recognized as being legal here in the US.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Amend!!!  This bish running 'round robbin' houses and preggers!  This can't be life...


In the words of her sister: You'll never be a wifey with a ring.

Gloria and Laura, pot meet kettle!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I'd love to see some Tami/NeNe drama go down. Or Ev and NeNE.
> I'm done with Royce, Girl BYE!



Ooh this would be good.


----------



## pollinilove

sorry but if i was a gold digger i would also lock it down by going to the court house for a wedding . asap


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ Amend!!!  This bish running 'round robbin' houses and preggers!  *This can't be life...*
> 
> 
> In the words of her sister: You'll never be a wifey with a ring.
> 
> Gloria and Laura, pot meet kettle!



True statement right there.


----------



## Jahpson

pollinilove said:


> sorry but if i was a gold digger i would also lock it down by going to the court house for a wedding . asap



preach that good word. I'm going to need Laura and all those other birds to take a less out of Camille Grammer's book.

and *DC*, your right. they will never be a wife. ouch

gotta be careful what you say to people sometimes, because it might happen to you instead


----------



## luvs*it*

Jahpson said:


> i cant stand royce




*~*Me neither...she looks, dresses, and acts like a 12 year old.*~*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't get these women. Honestly, you want to be a groupie with a title? Fine. Stop bringing children into the world only to use them as pawns in these ridiculous little games.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't get these women. Honestly, you want to be a groupie with a title? Fine. Stop bringing children into the world only to use them as pawns in these ridiculous little games.


----------



## mrs moulds

BabyDollChic said:


> Really Royce, the sparkly, electric blue, heart earrings with the MATCHING necklace?!


 

OMG!!! I was saying the same thing to my hubby.  Royce has no fashion taste at all.


----------



## NailCandy101

she really doesn't but i like her the best, she has a pleasant attitude.


----------



## MickMick

I hope the Evelyn/Chad video chats don't become a regular part of the program.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I'm thinking the same thing...    then again, it could bring some much needed comic relief!  "Chile, please"


----------



## illini3

I wish they would have spent more time on what Jen said to E and S about her dinner date with Eric and the other couple. Sounds like Jennifer didn't tell them the truth but then maybe she didn't bc they didn't seem upset if she did lie to them.


----------



## FullyLoaded

pollinilove said:


> sorry but if i was a gold digger i would also lock it down by going to the court house for a wedding . asap


 
Well, in their defense, both parties have to want to get married for a wedding to happen. Despite Laura sticking around to take all that Gilbert dishes out, and popping out child after child, he STILL has not married her. If she gave him an ultimatum, he would have probably jumped for joy. She knows what she is doing. He won't marry her, so she'll either wear him down, or have so many kids he'll feel obligated to one day.

Her and her sister show how not to play 'the game'. Others will sign up for it, because 18 years of child support is easier than going to college and getting paid with plain old hard work.


----------



## pquiles

Jahpson said:


> I assume thats what she meant by "situation" and "what if the past is still relevant".


 
Aaaaah... Now that makes sense.


----------



## chantal1922

I don't like the shoes Ocho sent Evelyn. The flowers are nice.


----------



## chantal1922

n/m


----------



## chantal1922

oops triple post lol


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn's daughter will definitely be a sports wife.  She has the exotic look they like.


----------



## needloub

So we have to wait until next week to see Tami set it off...LOL!


----------



## Sassys

Note to Evelyn's daughter: Your man is GAY!!!


----------



## Jahpson

I guess chad hit it already to sent the girl shoes...


----------



## pquiles

chantal1922 said:


> I don't like the shoes Ocho sent Evelyn. The flowers are nice.[/QUOT
> 
> I loved the shoes...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Chad is so corny. ew.


----------



## chantal1922

^^right!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I read Chad and Evelyn were engaged late last year, are they still? I think Evelyn is absolutely gorgeous.
I was reading through the thread and saw a lot of people referring to Jen as stupid and not classy. I find her well mannered and she seems educated to me. I like her, am I missing something?:shame:


----------



## Sassys

kittenslingerie said:


> I read Chad and Evelyn were engaged late last year, are they still? I think Evelyn is absolutely gorgeous.
> I was reading through the thread and saw a lot of people referring to Jen as stupid and from the hood(maybe I read incorrectly?). Is she really from the hood because she says she was driven to school in a porsche? I find her well and mannered and she seems educated to me. I like her, am I missing something?:shame:


 
I don't think any of us refered to Jen as being from the hood.  We refer Tami and Evelyn from the hood (two different versions of the hood).  I think we all agree Jen is very holier than thou


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sassys said:


> I don't think any of us refered to Jen as being from the hood.  We refer Tami and Evelyn from the hood (two different versions of the hood).  I think we all agree Jen is very holier than thou



So it's her better than everyone attitude bothering people, makes sense. Although personally, I only noticed the attitude towards Tami, who clearly lacks class and doesn't fit in with the rest of the women IMO.


----------



## Sassys

kittenslingerie said:


> So it's her better than everyone attitude bothering people, makes sense. Although personally, I only noticed the attitude towards Tami, who clearly lacks class and doesn't fit in with the rest of the women IMO.


 
I did not watch the first season, but Jen's "I'm better than you attitude" has been towards more people than just Tami. Also, IMO Evelyn is no better than Tami. She just has better clothes. In my eyes Evelyn is just has hood as Tami; Tami chooses not to hide it and I have more respect for her for it. I have stated in past postings, I can't stand Evelyn and think Jen would be more tolerable if she did not hang around Evelyn.


----------



## print*model

^^  I agree.  To me, there is no difference whatsoever between Tami and Evelyn other than better clothes.  Tami fits right in with this crew - including Shaunie.  

Evelyn and Jen act like high-school girls.  Bitter, petty, superficial gold-digging trouble-makers.  I don't think there's anything pretty about Evelyn.  In fact, her nasty attitude makes her downright ugly.  Jen is nothing more than Evelyn's (brainless) sidekick who needs to spend more time working on her own personal life and less time worrying about what everyone else is doing.  And if Evelyn really had Jen's back, she would have stood up to Tami at that charity event they so ignorantly crashed just to start crap with the hostess.  She stood there and kept her mouth shut while Tami when in on Jen over foodstamps.  Coward.  Sure didn't act like the bad ass she thinks she is when she talks to Suzie, huh?!  She knew Tami would knock her teeth out.  It's not too late for that either.  In fact, I see it coming down the pike for Evelyn.  I hope it happens while they're in Spain.  And if so, Suzie would be smart to become Tami's BEST friend.  That way, she won't feel the need to bolt for the exit whenever Jen and Evelyn walk through the door.  Jen is weak on her own and would be nothing if Tami decided to hate Evelyn.


----------



## Sassys

print*model said:


> ^^ I agree. To me, there is no difference whatsoever between Tami and Evelyn other than better clothes. Tami fits right in with this crew - including Shaunie.
> 
> Evelyn and Jen act like high-school girls. Bitter, petty, superficial gold-digging trouble-makers. I don't think there's anything pretty about Evelyn. *In fact, her nasty attitude makes her downright ugly*. Jen is nothing more than Evelyn's (brainless) sidekick who needs to spend more time working on her own personal life and less time worrying about what everyone else is doing. *And if Evelyn really had Jen's back, she would have stood up to Tami at that charity event they so ignorantly crashed just to start crap with the hostess*. She stood there and kept her mouth shut while Tami when in on Jen over foodstamps. Coward. Sure didn't act like the bad ass she thinks she is when she talks to Suzie, huh?! *She knew Tami would knock her teeth out.* It's not too late for that either. In fact, I see it coming down the pike for Evelyn. I hope it happens while they're in Spain. And if so, Suzie would be smart to become Tami's BEST friend. That way, she won't feel the need to bolt for the exit whenever Jen and Evelyn walk through the door. Jen is weak on her own and would be nothing if Tami decided to hate Evelyn.


----------



## Sassys

Bonus clip
http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?id=1655973

SMH at Evelyn


----------



## michie

Jen really looks silly acting the way she does, especially since she is a grown woman who took pictures of herself naked and had them leaked.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Jen really looks silly acting the way she does, especially since she is a grown woman who took pictures of herself naked and had them leaked.


 
And according to my friend because I did not see the 1st season, ripped Royce apart for her dancing, saying they can't be around such things they have a reputation and Evelyn has a child. Yet BOTH of them have naked pictures leaked on the internet SMH.  This is why I say I have more respect for Tami and how she keeps it real.


----------



## print*model

Sassys said:


> Bonus clip
> http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?id=1655973
> 
> SMH at Evelyn


 
Wow.  Another 9th grade conversation.  Why am I not surprised?  (lol!)


----------



## gre8dane

kittenslingerie said:


> I read Chad and Evelyn were engaged late last year, are they still? I think Evelyn is absolutely gorgeous.
> I was reading through the thread and saw a lot of people referring to Jen as stupid and not classy. I find her well mannered and she seems educated to me. I like her, am I missing something?:shame:


 
Everlyn has a very masculine & angular look to me so I can't appreciate her 'beauty'.  Also, she gets uglier and uglier with every episode when she opens her mouth.

Jen may have a degree (in Fashion Merchandising, maybe), but she is straight stupid & not a good person.  This can be seen when she's hanging out with her BFF Evelyn, by listening to their conversations, seeing how they act with each other & towards others and her interaction with her boyfriend.  Not a smart cookie.



print*model said:


> ^^ I agree. To me, there is no difference whatsoever between Tami and Evelyn other than better clothes. Tami fits right in with this crew - including Shaunie.
> 
> Evelyn and Jen act like high-school girls. *Bitter, petty, superficial gold-digging trouble-makers*. I don't think there's anything pretty about Evelyn. In fact, her nasty attitude makes her downright ugly. Jen is nothing more than Evelyn's (brainless) sidekick who needs to spend more time working on her own personal life and less time worrying about what everyone else is doing. And if Evelyn really had Jen's back, she would have stood up to Tami at that charity event they so ignorantly crashed just to start crap with the hostess. She stood there and kept her mouth shut while Tami when in on Jen over foodstamps. Coward. Sure didn't act like the bad ass she thinks she is when she talks to Suzie, huh?! She knew Tami would knock her teeth out. It's not too late for that either. In fact, I see it coming down the pike for Evelyn. I hope it happens while they're in Spain. And if so, Suzie would be smart to become Tami's BEST friend. That way, she won't feel the need to bolt for the exit whenever Jen and Evelyn walk through the door. Jen is weak on her own and would be nothing if Tami decided to hate Evelyn.


 
Agree.  It's sad, I do not believe Jen & Evelyn have tweaked their behavior for the purposes of this show.  I think they are truly & really like this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

only positive thing about this last episode: Eve's daughter is beautiful and she seems to have a good head on her shoulders, ready to go to college and everything...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> only positive thing about this last episode: Eve's daughter is beautiful and she seems to have a good head on her shoulders, ready to go to college and everything...


 

True, but I am sorry to say, her man is Gay IMO


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> only positive thing about this last episode: Eve's daughter is beautiful and she seems to have a good head on her shoulders, ready to go to college and everything...



I just hope she does something worthy of her time and values herself to be more than someone's wifey.


----------



## serafina

what day and time does this show come on?

cant believe i missed it! when did the new season start????


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> only positive thing about this last episode: Eve's daughter is beautiful and she seems to have a good head on her shoulders, ready to go to college and everything...



Let's just see if she finishes college. Hopefully she sticks with school and forget the boys...LOL!


----------



## chantal1922

*Jennifer Williams Husband Eric Speaks Out*


> Ive watched Basketball Wives plenty of times and I will say that the chemistry (or lack of) between Jennifer Williams and her husband Eric Williams was cringe worthy. Every episode that featured the couple left me wondering, Why are they together? and Where They Ever In Love To Begin With?. Well, now that the two are officially headed for a divorce, Eric is speaking out. He recently sat down with *****ie Life and discussed everything from their marriage to his advice to women who date high profile men and athletes. He also discusses the good times that theyve had and why he wont attempt to make things work.
> 
> Check out some excerpts below:
> 
> On if he felt as though he was portrayed negatively on the show
> Listen, I dont give a rats ass how that show came out. Everyones got an opinion. Ive noticed in this world that bad guys are the ones that finish first. I relish to be the ******* of the year.
> 
> On whether he was ever in love with Jennifer since the cameras never caught any real chemistry between the two
> Yeah, we were. In the beginning, things were great. There were a few infidelities here and there. We had ups and downs, but we didnt get married until after I was out of the NBA. We had a lot of great times. Its only been lately that things are going south.
> 
> On if hed like to know if she cheated on him
> Yeah, I would love to. Then maybe things could balance out. Like any other man would, Id have those butterflies in my stomach for a little bit. Then, Id start feeling a lot better because then I could justify my end. You feel me? Once you give yourself up to another man, thats the easiest thing for me to break from. Thats what Id need to go stepping because she emotionally gave herself to another man. A lot of dudes cling on to their woman like a possession. Then, when she gets all ****ed up, he doesnt know how to act. Hell get more emotional than the woman and may try to raise his hand to hit her because he lost out on how to be a real man, so he loses himself. I understand the rules. I was blessed from the universe to give me true understanding. I dont get emotionally removed. My foundation will always be solid. Do I hurt like that man? Yes, but my actions are not like him because I know how to control my emotions.
> 
> On Why He Wont Attempt To Make The Marriage Work
> I tried. Shes going on these shows and blogs talking all this sh*t. You dont see me doing it. Im sure youve heard her on radio stations and all that, talking about shes not wearing her ring and all of that. Every picture she takes, she has her left finger up, and its like, what the f*ck is wrong with you? Shes putting the information out there. I stay quiet. Shes got mother f*ckers talking crazy and trying to offend me, saying I must be gay and Im ugly as hell. I dont get down like that. These people dont know who theyre f*cking with, seriously. I dont play around with this ********. Dont play with me.
> 
> Advice for women who date athletes or High-profile men
> When you go into it, go in with the purest of hearts. If youre going to be in a situation like that, keep everything in the house no matter what it is. If its f*cked up, get the f*ck out. Dont wait around and look for rewards. If youre in it for ulterior motivesto be in the clubs, the blogs and on TVthen get the f*ck out of there. Its going to eat your ass up and youre going to end up being passed around to every other mother f*cker out there.
> 
> On What Hed Like People To Know About Him
> Im emotional too, when it comes to my wife, but Im not emotional to the point where I will act all crazy or something like that. My thing is, for the women that have been watching for the past year and a half and making up opinions about me, Eric has passion. Dont look at it like Eric is mean or some ****. My thing is 100. Everything that Ive ever done on that show has been pure passion. Why do you think [Jennifer] fell in love with someone like me? Theres a reason. I dont live my life for other peoples opinions. I havent cut corners; Im straight to the point. Women always want someone that just says it and now that youve got a mother f*cker saying it, now theyre like, Hes mean. Make up your minds! I didnt go on trying to act **** out, Im not an actor.
> 
> On what makes him happy
> Im always happy. Things are always sunny. People say, He cant even close his mouth. I say, Im always smiling, thats why I cant close it. Ive been blessed to have a natural smile even when Im not even smiling. Ive got a lot of light within myself, and Ive got to let it out some way. Thats the biggest hole I have on my body. [laughs] Dont get mad at me. Learn how to do it, and be happy. Tap into your intuitive self, and see how your life changes.
> 
> 
> Read more: Jennifer Williams Husband Eric Speaks Out | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ the interview didn't even touch on his alleged baby....


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate men with filty mouths. That is sooooo unattractive.

The part I saw with them cursing at one another at the dinner table was a mess. Why be with each other?

They nedd to keep their business to themselves behind closed doors and just move on.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I agree.


----------



## Sassys

People actually speculated he was gay


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> I hate men with filty mouths. That is sooooo unattractive.
> 
> The part I saw with them *cursing at one another at the dinner table was a mess. Why be with each other?*
> 
> They nedd *to keep their business to themselves behind closed doors* and just move on.


 
Agree 100% about Jen & Eric *with-the-natural-smile* Williams!


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:


> People actually speculated he was gay


 
Right. I'm like, _"Who & why?"_.

I didn't know they got married after he wasn't in the NBA.

I'm hoping they can work it out. Jen better stop letting ppl
get in her ear OR let go already! Sheesh!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ the interview didn't even touch on his alleged baby....



this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> Right. I'm like, _"Who & why?"_.
> 
> I didn't know they got married after he wasn't in the NBA.
> 
> I'm hoping they can work it out. Jen better stop letting ppl
> get in her ear OR let go already! Sheesh!


 
I'm sorry, I can't work it out with a man that had a baby during our marriage (that little boy looks JUST LIKE Eric) or cheated numerous times...  Some things I can work with - those 2 - no bueno!


----------



## Jahpson

Ladybug09 said:


> *I hate men with filty mouths. That is sooooo unattractive.*
> 
> The part I saw with them cursing at one another at the dinner table was a mess. Why be with each other?
> 
> They nedd to keep their business to themselves behind closed doors and just move on.



agreed. I can understand using it occasionally to express anger or something, but its like in every other sentence with him.

How is he a successful businessman when he talks like a teenager?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> agreed. I can understand using it occasionally to express anger or something, but its like in every other sentence with him.
> 
> How is he a successful businessman when he talks like a teenager?


 
His filthy mouth reminds me of Peter (from ATL housewives).  After reading the interview he gave, I just had to SMDH.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry, I can't work it out with a man that had a baby during our marriage (that little boy looks JUST LIKE Eric) or cheated numerous times...  Some things I can work with - those 2 - no bueno!



ITA! His disrespectful behavior continues and continues...and Jen continued to stay smh


----------



## Jahpson

serafina said:


> what day and time does this show come on?
> 
> cant believe i missed it! when did the new season start????




sundays at 8.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What do these two mean? smh and SMDH.

 I have been wondering about these two for ever and just can't figure them out for the life of me.


----------



## luvs*it*

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What do these two mean? smh and SMDH.
> 
> I have been wondering about these two for ever and just can't figure them out for the life of me.




*~*Smh: Shaking My Head; Smdh: Shaking My Damn Head*~*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Smh: Shaking My Head; Smdh: Shaking My Damn Head*~*



 so much!


----------



## RedDuchess

Laura, is horrible any proposal that includes "I kick her out of my house every weekend and she still stays, so she loves me" Gilbert BYE, and the only reason she packed up and went to CA is to get more money from him when she files, did she not learn anything from Lamar Odom's wife, anything more than 2 children and you WILL NEVER be the wife

Evelyn's shoes were nice, if everything she has done in life has been to afford her beautiful daughter the lifestyle she deserves, then I understand her decisions, don't neccessarily respect them but I understand, I wish her and Ocho Cinco the best, cause I don't want him!!!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Ev is just a Bish of all BISHES> She bugs me. The fight between her and Tami otta be one heck of a brawl. Team Tami


----------



## luvs*it*

Alex Spoils Me said:


> so much!



*~*You're very welcome!!  *~* 



PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Ev is just a Bish of all BISHES> She bugs me. The fight between her and Tami otta be one heck of a brawl. Team Tami




*~*I don't like Evelyn either...I'm glad someone finally stepped to her & wasn't acting all scared *cough* Suzie *cough*.*~*


----------



## New-New

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Ev is just a Bish of all BISHES> She bugs me. The fight between her and Tami otta be one heck of a brawl. Team Tami



i like Ev sometimes. I also like Tami especially after that drunken confrontation with whatsherface at the charity thing. as soon as that acrylic nail popped off as she was being escorted by security, i became a fan. ELEGANCE HAS A NAME.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Madrid trip looks like it's gonna be poppin between Tammi and Evelyn.


----------



## Jahpson

RedDuchess said:


> Evelyn's shoes were nice, if everything she has done in life has been to afford her beautiful daughter the lifestyle she deserves, then I understand her decisions, don't neccessarily respect them but I understand, I wish her and Ocho Cinco the best, cause I don't want him!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

print*model said:


> ^^ I agree. To me, there is no difference whatsoever between Tami and Evelyn other than better clothes. Tami fits right in with this crew - including Shaunie.
> 
> Evelyn and Jen act like high-school girls. Bitter, petty, superficial gold-digging trouble-makers. I don't think there's anything pretty about Evelyn. In fact, her nasty attitude makes her downright ugly. Jen is nothing more than Evelyn's (brainless) sidekick who needs to spend more time working on her own personal life and less time worrying about what everyone else is doing. And if Evelyn really had Jen's back, she would have stood up to Tami at that charity event they so ignorantly crashed just to start crap with the hostess. She stood there and kept her mouth shut while Tami when in on Jen over foodstamps. Coward. Sure didn't act like the bad ass she thinks she is when she talks to Suzie, huh?! She knew Tami would knock her teeth out. It's not too late for that either. In fact, I see it coming down the pike for Evelyn. I hope it happens while they're in Spain. And if so, Suzie would be smart to become Tami's BEST friend. That way, she won't feel the need to bolt for the exit whenever Jen and Evelyn walk through the door. Jen is weak on her own and would be nothing if Tami decided to hate Evelyn.


 
Great synopsis!!! I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I can't decide if I like Tami all the way or not. As so many here have said before, she doesn't apologize for who she is or where she came from. I like that. Ev on the other hand pretends to be something she is not. She is total ghetto to me. Where is she coming up with the green to afford her pricey life style? Did some baller leave her a nice stack of green laying around? You don't get rich from a shoe store... Ev isn't any better than most, yet she continually puts herself up on some punk a^^ pedestal and pretends she be the queen. I got news for you Ev.


----------



## mizz_tiff

I'll be honest, the only reason why I watch the show is to see the wives' beautiful taste in handbags & shoes. I really like Jen's Birkin. It is to die for! And I believe another wife has one too but Jen is the one who carries it more on a regular basis. I watch this show when it airs & if I can catch any re-run's, I watch them too.


----------



## gre8dane

mizz_tiff said:


> I'll be honest, the only reason why I watch the show is to see the wives' beautiful taste in handbags & shoes. I really like Jen's Birkin. It is to die for! And I believe another wife has one too but Jen is the one who carries it more on a regular basis. I watch this show when it airs & if I can catch any re-run's, I watch them too.


 
Jen & Evelyn carry their LVs.  Don't know what's up with these two 'fashion-forward' divas, but their LVs are from about 2-3 seasons ago.  Evenlyn may catch up if she's hooking up with the football player.


----------



## chantal1922

More Laura gossip. 


> Someone should tap Gilbert Arenas on the shoulder and tell him his ex-fiancee is not playing games. She wants her money!! According to reports, Gilbert Arenas was served child support papers while walking off the court during half time in a game against the Heat last night.
> 
> A process server stopped Arenas as he walked off the court Thursday night against the Miami Heat. The court documents, obtained by The Associated Press, were a California petition filed by Laura Mendoza Govan. She identifies herself as his ex-girlfriend in the documents. The petition seeks custody and child support for three children that Govan says Arenas fathered and has since financially cut off. She is also seeking support for another unborn child.
> 
> Last week, the Washington Post obtained documents filed by Laura that claimed that Gilbert made 1.5 million dollars a month. She also listed his lavish expenses that included $100,000 on landscaping, $5,000 a month for housekeepers, $675 per car washing, and $1 million for his backyard pool and grotto. He also has sharks which he spends $5,000 a month to feed them and $1,500 for a keeper to drive from Columbus to take care of them.
> 
> While they were on good terms, the kids were well taken care of. He bought them a $60,000 train set, an $8,000 toy Mercedes-Benz electric car, and dropped between $30,000 and $40,000 during a shopping spree at FAO Schwartz
> 
> Meanwhile, Gilbert recently called into a radio show and claimed the numbers were all lies and accused Laura of over-hyping his finances.
> 
> Its all lies [except the Sharks]. Yes, its really five grand a month: Id rather spend $5,000 on my fish than have a drinking problem. The sharks, he claimed, have died, because of somebody throwing pennies in the fish tank. No names.
> 
> If you look back at the last couple breakups of any NBA athlete its a format they all go by to get more child support money This is not Basketball Wives. These girls got to stop living a fantasy world. As for him: You make bad choices as an adult, and we pick the wrong woman sometime.
> 
> Oh!


http://necolebitchie.com/2011/02/05/gilbert-arenas-served-child-support-papers-during-half-time/


----------



## Ladybug09

Whether the numbers are exaggerated or not, it is such a waste of money. and if they are true, her dumb butt should have been selling those toys and gifts to get some money.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i'm doing some major catch up here since i've missed a few episodes but i did see a recent one that showed gloria's LA house and the first thing that came to mind-why didn't gloria take the plastic off from her lamps?!? ugh. she knew they were taping that day.


----------



## MickMick

OchoCinco:  Don't get engaged, Man

Umph.  So, he wants to make sure that it is the right step.  *confused*  Most men know when they ask!!  I guess celebs live by different rules.  

Maybe he gave her the ring to protect her reputation?  Doesn't want to tarnish her image as an innocent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> OchoCinco:  Don't get engaged, Man
> 
> Umph.  So, he wants to make sure that it is the right step.  *confused*  Most men know when they ask!!  I guess celebs live by different rules.
> 
> Maybe he gave her the ring to protect her reputation?  Doesn't want to tarnish her image as an innocent.



In chad's famous words: Chile please...


----------



## *spoiled*

^^ lmao chile please


----------



## DC-Cutie

according to Chad, Eve is helping him control his spending... and let's keep it real, I'm sure she's 'helping' so that she can make sure he actually has money to support her and their baby (because you guys know she's gonna get knocked up soon).  She doesn't want a broke or near broke baller!


----------



## Daydrmer

DC-Cutie said:


> according to Chad, Eve is helping him control his spending... and let's keep it real, I'm sure she's 'helping' so that she can make sure he actually has money to support her and their baby (because you guys know she's gonna get knocked up soon).  She doesn't want a broke or near broke baller!


 
Smart move on her part.


----------



## needloub

meluvs2shop said:


> i'm doing some major catch up here since i've missed a few episodes but i did see a recent one that showed gloria's LA house and the first thing that came to mind-*why didn't gloria take the plastic off from her lamps?!?* ugh. she knew they were taping that day.



  I wondered the same exact thing!  That's the first thing you take off when you have completed arranging the furniture in your home, right?


----------



## chantal1922

Chad said he wants to make sure he and Eve are on the same page. Um why propose if you two are not on the same page? It will surprise me if they actually get married. I bet Eve will get pregnant by the end of the year.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Evelyn is a B! Wow.

(catching up on old episodes)


----------



## luvs*it*

chantal1922 said:


> Chad said he wants to make sure he and Eve are on the same page. *Um why propose if you two are not on the same page?* It will surprise me if they actually get married. I bet Eve will get pregnant by the end of the year.




*~*Exactly!! That makes no sense to me...I doubt they'll make it down the aisle.*~*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow. just wow. how did i miss this!?!? oh well, i'll catch a rerun!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I finally caught up on the episodes after yesterday's marathon. Royce is just as bad as Evelyn and Jen in my eyes, her and her Limited Too wardrobe can go sit down. How are you going to make Suzie feel bad because she wants to stay away from drama? Yes, it was a charity event, but Suzie doesn't have to do anything that she doesn't want to, and Royce is an awful friend to expect her to. She's a little brat.

I have to say that I think Eric has been totally upfront with Jen, and I actually like him. I think it's particularly telling that Eric said that Jen's friends weren't about anything but planting dramatic ideas in her head. He cheated repeatedly, but it looked me that he would have been open to a reconciliation, but since Jen checked out mentally, he decided to move on, too. I couldn't stay with him because hey, that's disrespectful. If the marriage is over, just sign the papers and be done with it. Jen keeps hemming and hawwing, trying to punish him, and they didn't even have kids together. Jen comes off like the type who a man says 'It's over, bye', and she goes, 'but what exactly does that mean?'. Hard-headed.

I read that Suzie won't be coming back because she's tired of fighting with Evelyn, and I have to applaud her for that. I wouldn't want to be associated with any of these broads...well, except Tami, I love her. I cracked up when she met the girls by the pool and admitted she was ignoring Jen, and Jen just sat there, quiet as a bird. It seems her and Evelyn met their match.


----------



## chantal1922

Royce Limited Too wardrobe!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes!! That bothered me too! I totally agree with Suzie for taking the high road & not wanting to be around petty drama. No one wants to continuously look bad on national TV. Royce was out of line and yes, VERY bratty.

AND, if i have to hear Evelyn ***** one more time about what happened in Vegas I'm going to rip my finger nails off! lol 



BudgetBeauty said:


> I finally caught up on the episodes after yesterday's marathon. Royce is just as bad as Evelyn and Jen in my eyes, her and her Limited Too wardrobe can go sit down. *How are you going to make Suzie feel bad because she wants to stay away from drama? Yes, it was a charity event, but Suzie doesn't have to do anything that she doesn't want to, and Royce is an awful friend to expect her to. She's a little brat.*
> 
> I have to say that I think Eric has been totally upfront with Jen, and I actually like him. I think it's particularly telling that Eric said that Jen's friends weren't about anything but planting dramatic ideas in her head. He cheated repeatedly, but it looked me that he would have been open to a reconciliation, but since Jen checked out mentally, he decided to move on, too. I couldn't stay with him because hey, that's disrespectful. If the marriage is over, just sign the papers and be done with it. Jen keeps hemming and hawwing, trying to punish him, and they didn't even have kids together. Jen comes off like the type who a man says 'It's over, bye', and she goes, 'but what exactly does that mean?'. Hard-headed.
> 
> I read that Suzie won't be coming back because she's tired of fighting with Evelyn, and I have to applaud her for that. I wouldn't want to be associated with any of these broads...well, except Tami, I love her. I cracked up when she met the girls by the pool and admitted she was ignoring Jen, and Jen just sat there, quiet as a bird. It seems her and Evelyn met their match.


----------



## Sassys

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I can't decide if I like Tami all the way or not. As so many here have said before, she doesn't apologize for who she is or where she came from. I like that. *Ev on the other hand pretends to be something she is not*. *She is total ghetto to me*. Where is she coming up with the green to afford her pricey life style? Did some baller leave her a nice stack of green laying around? *You don't get rich from a shoe store*... *Ev isn't any better than most, yet she continually puts herself up on some punk a^^ pedestal and pretends she be the queen.* I got news for you Ev.


----------



## pot_luck

I like Evelyn. shrugs

I think that Jen won't file because she doesnt want to pay for the divorce.


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes!! That bothered me too! I totally agree with Suzie for taking the high road & not wanting to be around petty drama. No one wants to continuously look bad on national TV. Royce was out of line and yes, VERY bratty.
> 
> AND, if i have to hear Evelyn ***** one more time about what happened in Vegas I'm going to rip my finger nails off! lol




and this is why I don't like Royce. I find her so annoying. not to mention fashionably unattractive (i made that phrase up)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jahpson said:


> and this is why I don't like Royce. I find her so annoying. not to mention fashionably unattractive (i made that phrase up)



And it's  good phrase - very apropos.  

But I must admit Royce can give it as good as she gives it and I like how she tells Ev (ugh) that she needs to drop the drama with Susie and keep it moving.  I mean, how many way can Ev (ugh) keep this ish up?!?!  I agree with another poster that says if she hears Ev (ugh) talk about how she hates Susie one more time, she's gonna rip her toenails off, lol.

I don't like any of them, honestly, but I do like Jen's style.  She always looks nicely put together and not over done.  The clothes and accessories are watch I watch.


----------



## pot_luck

Suzie wont be returning next season. She let Ev run her off. How you go from throwing water on everybody to being punked your dam self?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Yeah I know I know she's leaving, but I kinda understand.  She even said she was trying to be less ghetto (water throwing incident) and I think she just doesn't want the drama.  Or maybe she wasn't asked back cause she's kinda boring.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

There wasn't a new episode because of the Superbowl right?


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Nope there wasn't a new episode.


----------



## tomz_grl

What happened to Eric's forehead?


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I am wondering the same thing


----------



## pot_luck

He was stabbed and the lump is supposedly scar tissue.


----------



## tomz_grl

^ Oh ok. I thought maybe he got elbowed or something. That's horrible.


----------



## meluvs2shop

he was stabbed? wow. recently?


----------



## chantal1922

oh wow. I couldn't find an article about his knot but someone on yahoo answers said he was stabbed as a kid.


----------



## Sassys

pot_luck said:


> He was stabbed and the lump is supposedly scar tissue.


 

Oh Wow.


----------



## FullyLoaded

> If you look back at the last couple breakups of any NBA athlete its a format they all go by to get more child support money This is not Basketball Wives. These girls got to stop living a fantasy world. As for him: You make bad choices as an adult, and we pick the wrong woman sometime.


 
Uh yeah, you didn't realize she was the wrong woman _4 children_ ago?? Dummy.


----------



## Ladybug09

EXACTLY! Hello use a  condom and STOP sticking your d!ck in everything with a v@g!na!!!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Lump is scar tissue is from a stab wound

If you wanna watch the vid, Jennifer explains...at very end of clip.

http://thecynicalblogfeed.blogspot.com/2011/02/lump-on-eric-williams-head-is-scar.html


----------



## .pursefiend.

I have nowhere else to put this. But I'm ashamed to say I will be watching...Jim Jones' momma reminds me of the Harlem version of Frankie *palms forehead*

and i've always liked Olivia

http://necolebitchie.com/2011/02/11/first-look-at-new-vh1-series-love-hip-hop/



> These ladies look serious! It was announced not too long ago that VH1 was adding yet another series to its roster of reality shows, this time focusing on the women in hip hop.(but not to be mistaken for another Wives series).
> 
> If youre completely unfamiliar with Love & Hip Hop, it follows your usual reality show format, but this time it includes women involved with different aspects of the rap and hip hop industriesor should I say some of them are, others are involved with men in the rap and hip hop industries.  The cast includes MaShonda (ex-wife of Swizz Beatz), Olivia (G-unit singer), Somaya Reece (singer & ex-girlfriend of rapper Joe Buddens), Emily B (long-time girlfriend of rapper Fabolous) and Chrissy (girlfriend to rapper Jim Jones)
> 
> From the trailer, the show doesnt look TOO bad. Itll be interesting to see how candid Mashonda is going to be about her feelings on the divorce, Swizz Beatz and Alicia. Hopefully, they can keep the fake drink-throwing and spitting drama to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: [Trailer] First Look at New VH1 Series, Love & Hip Hop | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## MickMick

Remember that chick Rashidah?  The one that called Jennifer a "phony" in the first season?

Well, homegirl is getting sued by a bouncer that she clawed to pieces.

Warning:  The photo is pretty bad.

Rashidah?  Reality Star?:weird:


----------



## MickMick

.pursefiend. said:


> I have nowhere else to put this. But I'm ashamed to say I will be watching...Jim Jones' momma reminds me of the Harlem version of Frankie *palms forehead*
> 
> and i've always liked Olivia
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/02/11/first-look-at-new-vh1-series-love-hip-hop/


 
I'll be right with you.  Might as well start the new thread.  Harlem Frankie is definitely an appropriate name.

Da hell.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> Remember that chick Rashidah?  The one that called Jennifer a "phony" in the first season?
> 
> Well, homegirl is getting sued by a bouncer that she clawed to pieces.
> 
> Warning:  The photo is pretty bad.
> 
> Rashidah?  Reality Star?:weird:



what the hell did she claw him with, a razor????


----------



## NailCandy101

.pursefiend. said:


> I have nowhere else to put this. But I'm ashamed to say I will be watching...Jim Jones' momma reminds me of the Harlem version of Frankie *palms forehead*
> 
> and i've always liked Olivia
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/02/11/first-look-at-new-vh1-series-love-hip-hop/



i'll be watching this 2, and the ladies look like they can dress really well 2.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is Royce really trying to be a fashion commentator??


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MickMick said:


> Remember that chick Rashidah?  The one that called Jennifer a "phony" in the first season?
> 
> Well, homegirl is getting sued by a bouncer that she clawed to pieces.
> 
> Warning:  The photo is pretty bad.
> 
> Rashidah?  Reality Star?:weird:



Huh? That looks like the work of a switchblade. Jazus Christ. If she went that hard on her hustle maybe she wouldn't have had to close down her store uptown.


***

When is someone gonna blow up Tami- Kyle Richards style? This woman clearly has a drinking problem among other things.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> is Royce really trying to be a fashion commentator??


right!


----------



## illini3

^I agree...tami has a drinking problem.  That is when she always hears and sees things, when she is drinking.


----------



## chantal1922

Yeah Tammi def has a drinking problem. Her outburst came out of nowhere. Now she is claiming Ev was making faces at her. Are we in elementary school. Who cares?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Tammy scares me.  *chewing nails under a sheet*


----------



## .pursefiend.

MickMick said:


> Remember that chick Rashidah? The one that called Jennifer a "phony" in the first season?
> 
> Well, homegirl is getting sued by a bouncer that she clawed to pieces.
> 
> Warning: The photo is pretty bad.
> 
> Rashidah? Reality Star?:weird:


 

he should be suing her ass. that is just ridiculous


----------



## Ladybug09

He is suing her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i know that. i was saying it like its good that he is. probably should've stressed "should"


----------



## Ladybug09

got it.


----------



## Belle49

"why you so worried about the bull" Tamy

"What if you were the bull" Evelyn

"You were about to rock that fur coat" Tamy

"I sure was" Evelyn

HAHAHAHA


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ev looks ROUGH without makeup.


----------



## gre8dane

Why is it I get the impression these women did not 'jet-set' too much when they were with their Ballers who make millions, or did I not pay enough attention?  If I'd been involved with a man like that 10+ years, I would have traveled every-damn-where.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Why is it I get the impression these women did not 'jet-set' too much when they were with their Ballers who make millions, or did I not pay enough attention? If I'd been involved with a man like that 10+ years, I would have traveled every-damn-where.


 
they were too busy being happy with material things and the status of being with a baller, instead of taking advantage of other things such as traveling more...


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> they were too busy being happy with material things and the status of being with a baller, instead of taking advantage of other things such as traveling more...


 
Right, so they are in Spain 'trying on clothes'..... and going to fashion parties...  , I was thinking I'd be out-n-about in Spain, all over the place!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Right, so they are in Spain 'trying on clothes'..... and going to fashion parties...  , I was thinking I'd be out-n-about in Spain, all over the place!


 
Bird Mentality! 

Now get me to NYC fashion week, front row at real designers and I'll be like this


----------



## sweeten

I didn't understand Royce's yellow dress n thigh high boots~ kinda looked like she was looking for her "john" at the the fashion show in Spain.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sweeten said:


> I didn't understand Royce's yellow dress n thigh high boots~ kinda looked like she was looking for her "john" at the the fashion show in Spain.


 
I don't understand ANY of her fashion choices... poor thang!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Bird Mentality! *


 
100% correct.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Bird Mentality! *


 
100% correct.  To busy worrying about the latest LV bag and not caring about travel and culture (what you should be spending your millions on).  I would not be shocked if VH1 had to get them passports (Shaunie may be the exception, since I am sure Shaq has gone overseas).


----------



## Jahpson

Belle49 said:


> "why you so worried about the bull" Tamy
> 
> "What if you were the bull" Evelyn
> 
> "You were about to rock that fur coat" Tamy
> 
> "I sure was" Evelyn
> 
> HAHAHAHA




that was hilarious!

also Shaunie's shoe scenario


----------



## Jahpson

sweeten said:


> I didn't understand Royce's yellow dress n thigh high boots~ kinda looked like she was looking for her "john" at the the fashion show in Spain.




her looks make me mad. Was that a yellow blanket or a real dress?


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> Yeah Tammi def has a drinking problem. Her outburst came out of nowhere. Now she is claiming Ev was making faces at her. Are we in elementary school. Who cares?




that woman is definitly sick.

and its sooo sad because I think she is soo pretty.


----------



## New-New

sweeten said:


> I didn't understand Royce's yellow dress n thigh high boots~ kinda looked like she was looking for her "john" at the the fashion show in Spain.


 
that dress looked cheap as a mug. looking like she got that mess from Rainbow or Dots or 5-7-9.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tammi "hears" and "sees" things...i fear she may have a mental disorder.


----------



## baglady925

i just think deep down inside Tami knows Evelyn really is not feeling her because behind the scenes when Evelyn is talking to Shaunie etc. every chance she gets her nose is turned up an she towards Tami and i think Tami picks up on it and tries to call her out on it.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> Bird Mentality!
> 
> Now get me to NYC fashion week, front row at real designers and I'll be like this



Hells yeah!  But NYC is right up the street!  They were in Spain and we were supposed to be impressed with this?



Sassys said:


> 100% correct.  To busy worrying about the latest LV bag and not caring about travel and culture (what you should be spending your millions on).  I would not be shocked if VH1 had to get them passports (Shaunie may be the exception, since I am sure Shaq has gone overseas).



That's so bad....VH1 getting them passports!!!!  Sad if that's true!


----------



## pquiles

Jahpson said:


> and this is why I don't like Royce. I find her so annoying. not to mention fashionably unattractive (i made that phrase up)


 
Love that quote... "fashionably unattractive"
and
I love your avatar!


----------



## NailCandy101

meluvs2shop said:


> Tammi "hears" and "sees" things...i fear she may have a mental disorder.



her and Camille r pretty much the same people.

Evelyn and her red Louis Vuitton @ the fashion show didn't look rite to me, she should have been more dressy, and what the hell is up with Royce??...chick always lookin GOOFY AS HELL!


----------



## needloub

baglady925 said:


> i just think deep down inside Tami knows Evelyn really is not feeling her because behind the scenes when Evelyn is talking to Shaunie etc. every chance she gets her nose is turned up an she towards Tami and i think *Tami picks up on it and tries to call her out on it.*


 
ITA, but Tami shouldn't let Ev's opinion of her get to her so much...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

All of these women are proof that money doesn't equal class or good taste.


----------



## gre8dane

NailCandy101 said:


> her and Camille r pretty much the same people.
> 
> *Evelyn and her red Louis Vuitton @ the fashion show didn't look rite to me, she should have been more dressy,* and what the hell is up with Royce??...chick always lookin GOOFY AS HELL!


 
I love love *LOVE* the Pomme Alma, but it didn't look right at the show and after when they were walking around...


----------



## DC-Cutie

They all looked out of place.  Dressed for Miami in Paris. They need to remember: when in Rome, do as the Romans.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> They all looked out of place. Dressed for Miami in Paris. They need to remember: when in Rome, do as the Romans.


 

DC, you know better than this.  Hood chicks do not know anything about Europe or class.  I don't care home many designer handbags and shoes they have.  They are ALL different variations of the hood (Tami is the only one that will admit to it).


----------



## michie

californiaCRUSH said:


> All of these women are proof that money doesn't equal class or good taste.



Right. And, when you don't have either one, you will never see front rows of fashion shows and what not. I highly suspect they were not/are not really interested in such things anyway. As said before, "bird mentality".


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> They all looked out of place.  Dressed for Miami in Paris. They need to remember: when in Rome, do as the Romans.





I am still mad over Royce's outfit

I mean what the hell is this???








she had alot of nerve to be bashing the clothes from the fashions....ALOT! This outfit is straight RAINBOWS cauture(no i didn't mispell couture). On sale $9.98


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I can't!


----------



## sweeten

Instead of Ev discussing her fashion worries with Shaunie about what Tami was going to wear in Spain. They should of ransacked Royce's suitcase prior to leaving Miami


----------



## Sassys

Chad Ocho Cinco's Having A Baby....With A Chick Who ISN'T Evelyn?!

It's about that time. Time for the sidechicks to start talking. Now that Chad Ocho Cinco is all over the place flaunting his new fiance Evelyn Lozada, a chick in Philly is claiming she is pregnant with his baby. Hmmm.
And here we go....

Bengals baller Chad Ocho Cinco and "Basketball Wife" star Evelyn Lozada started dating several months ago and quickly became engaged. But while they're roaming round the country hitting up parties and such and snapping coupley pics everywhere--a chick in Philly says don't believe the hype.
Chad and Evelyn lying for attention? NO....IMPOSSIBLE!

Anywho, the woman's name is Page and she claims she and Chad have actually been dating for a while now. She says Chad has told her several times he is only "dating" Evelyn for money. And Page even calls him on 3-way...while she was being interviewed by Miss Jones on her Philly radio show...and gets him to admit that very tidbit saying, "I told you...I'm doing that for money." Apparently that audio will be released soon.
And it gets better. Page says she's 3 months pregnant with Chad's baby. Check out this messy ish Richmond radio personality TT Torrez learned from Jonesy herself after the interview:

Page revealed on Jonesy show that shes 3 months pregnant and that she is moving in with Chad soon. According to Jonesy, Chad has been trying to get her to move in with him for quite some time. When she 1st called the show she said she wasnt sleeping with him but some enemy/old girlfriend of hers called Jonesy and told her that Page was lying! She said Page is pregnant with Ochocincos baby and was going to have an abortion. Page then confirmed that she didnt have the abortion and the call from the frienemy was proof.

And heres another tidbitChad actually spent this Valentines Day weekend with Page. They were spotted in King of Prussia mall together and one of the Power 99s listeners got a autograph from Chad. 

Chad took to Twitter today to call TT "dumb" for allegedly believing everything she hears. But if the audio does, in fact, turn up....
A baller possibly cheating and/or doing thirsty ish like dating a reality chick for money and publicity? Well that wouldn't be much of a shocker. 

We're not sure who to believe, but in about 7 months, we can cue the Maury Povich music to find out what's really hood.


ybf.com


----------



## chantal1922

Um what money does Ev have?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sh%t just got real....


----------



## baglady925

Evelyn has already been warned to stop playing with balls i mean ballers! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

baglady925 said:


> Evelyn has already been warned to stop playing with balls i mean ballers! lol



all she sees is $$, handbags and shoes...  I mean she did start seeing Chad when he was with the girl from his show, she did't seem to mind


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Jahpson said:


> I am still mad over Royce's outfit
> 
> I mean what the hell is this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she had alot of nerve to be bashing the clothes from the fashions....ALOT! This outfit is straight RAINBOWS cauture(no i didn't mispell couture). On sale $9.98



I can say that Royce sure is kickin it in the bootay department
Girl has a fine back side.....


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ev's red LV looked so out of place at the fashion show.

i think Royce made a promise to her bf before she left that she was going to be Debbie Downer and go out as little as possible.

Tami...yk, i don't have anything else to say about her anymore.

Shaunie is an instigator too.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> all she sees is $$, handbags and shoes...  I mean she did start seeing Chad when he was with the girl from his show, she did't seem to mind



Like Tami said, she's fcking for handbags.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, this chic with 'I only date mix, white, or exotic looking, anything OTHER than Black" Cinco, is an idiot...even IF is is with Ev for just the PRESS, she is obviously content to be a side ho/chic in the background....low self esteem.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> all she sees is $$, handbags and shoes... I mean she did start seeing Chad when *he was with the girl from his show*, she did't seem to mind


 

and when they got "engaged", Ruby went off on twitter. 

they are so messy. all this raw d!ck hopping makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> Um what money does Ev have?




that jump off immediately lost credibility when I read that.

Dude has been spending his funds on HER [Evelyn]

valentine's day:


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> and when they got "engaged", Ruby went off on twitter.
> 
> they are so messy. a*ll this raw d!ck hopping makes me sick to my stomach*




all day! 

and we wonder why STDS are running rampant today...

Chad probably putting all this mess in the jumpoff's ear, and she believes it. LOL. I check out Chad's twitter from time to time (well once lol) and he posts pics of shoes and Eve. lol


----------



## Jahpson

chad called chick a liar

http://freddyo.com/chad-ochocinco-johnson-speaks-out-against-false-allegation/uncategorized/


----------



## Jahpson

dang, i thought i had enough time to edit my posts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> chad called chick a liar
> 
> http://freddyo.com/chad-ochocinco-johnson-speaks-out-against-false-allegation/uncategorized/


 
prays that this chick has some ammo - pics, emails, text, etc.. so she can come in the BIG BOOOYAHHH BISH!  "Chile please"


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> all day!
> 
> and we wonder why STDS are running rampant today...
> 
> Chad probably putting all this mess in the jumpoff's ear, and she believes it. LOL. I check out Chad's twitter from time to time (well once lol) and he posts pics of shoes and Eve. lol


 
she needs to go on maury when the baby is born



Jahpson said:


> chad called chick a liar
> 
> http://freddyo.com/chad-ochocinco-johnson-speaks-out-against-false-allegation/uncategorized/


 

they called her the "love of his life"


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Jahpson said:


> that jump off immediately lost credibility when I read that.
> 
> Dude has been spending his funds on HER [Evelyn]
> 
> valentine's day:



Ugh, check out her face in the second picture. Like she's so damn smug.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

*Cheryl Burke Admits to Fling w/ Ocho*

http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...ith-dancing-partner-chad-ochocinco--11991.php


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> prays that this chick has some ammo -* pics, emails, text, etc..* so she can come in the BIG BOOOYAHHH BISH!  "Chile please"




I would LOVE that!


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, this chic with 'I only date mix, white, or exotic looking, anything OTHER than Black" Cinco, is an idiot...even IF is is with Ev for just the PRESS, she is obviously content to be a side ho/chic in the background....low self esteem.


 
i ain't got no respect for ochocinco, but i kinda understand Ev's situation. The money is blinding.


----------



## Jahpson

californiaCRUSH said:


> *Cheryl Burke Admits to Fling w/ Ocho*
> 
> http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...ith-dancing-partner-chad-ochocinco--11991.php




the dude bought her jewelry, of course he hit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> *Cheryl Burke Admits to Fling w/ Ocho*
> 
> http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...ith-dancing-partner-chad-ochocinco--11991.php


 
that's not an admission, we already knew that....


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Apparently she has a book coming out so I guess she's got to say anything she can to get press.


----------



## needloub

Jahpson said:


> the dude bought her jewelry, of course he hit!


 
Exactly!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> prays that this chick has some ammo - pics, emails, text, etc.. so she can come in the BIG BOOOYAHHH BISH! "Chile please"


 

Here's Paige


----------



## Ladybug09

that pic is stretched or there is something WRONG with her body.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> that pic is stretched or there is something WRONG with her body.


 

My exact thoughts lol


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That picture cannot be real.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That picture...

What the eff is going on here?!?!


----------



## .pursefiend.

welp! *sips drink*


> All-Star Weekend Basketball Wives Drama, Already?
> Thu, Feb 17 2011 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> The NBA All-Star Weekend festivities are this weekend in Los Angeles, and every ball player, wife, girlfriend, side piece, jumpoff, and groupie are headed to the City of Angels to get their party on; including the ladies of VH1&#8242;s Basketball Wives.
> 
> Well, the soirees arent even in full swing yet and there are already reports of Royce Reed shutting down the other women. All the way down.
> 
> According to Mrs. Grapevine, all is not well in the BW camp. She reports that Royce is hosting a party and has had Shaunie ONeal, Gloria Govan, Evelyn Lozada, and Jennifer Williams, banned from attending. As a matter of fact, they are banned from attending any parties associated with Royce Reed, period. Guestlist will not help this time around and neither will crashing the party!
> 
> I didnt know Royce had pull like that! To have Shaunie banned from a party? Thats deep.
> 
> If you missed it, check out videos of Royce beefing with the girls in Madrid below:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: All-Star Weekend Basketball Wives Drama, Already? | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Here's Paige


 

clearly she's on the kim kardashian "workout" plan...she's a cute girl though


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> welp! *sips drink*



LMFAO!

Was Suzi there?

I guess she didn't like the episodes of them bashing her. too funny


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Here's Paige




Looks like she got the Lil Kim hip surgery....


linebacker shoulders with implants for hips. shame


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Was Suzi there?
> 
> I guess she didn't like the episodes of them bashing her. too funny


 
that girl is ducking evelyn like the black plaque...she not built for it lmaoo


----------



## New-New

.pursefiend. said:


> that girl is ducking evelyn like the black plaque...she not built for it lmaoo



Suzie stay hidin' like she owe somebody some child support.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Apparently, Royce may be replaced for the next season of Basketball Wives.  I can't say I'm disappointed b/c she's the one I dislike the most.  If it's true, good riddance & "Bish, boo bye!!!!!!"  *~* 

From Necole *****ie 



> As the Basketball Wives finale nears, things are heating up between  the cast members of the show.  Yesterday, we reported that Royce Reed  allegedly banned her cast mates from attending any of the events that  she was hosting during NBA All Star week which apparently came as a shock to Shaunie ONeal.  We caught up with Shaunie earlier today and heres what she had to say:
> Im  still shocked that she would be hosting an All Star event. I mean I  guess I understand with the show and all, thats her relevance to the  NBA but other than that, I guess Im a little surprised that she was  even asked to host something.​Shaunie  who along  with the singer Brandy, is hosting her own charity shopping event  tomorrow at the Louis Vuitton store in Beverly Hills  says that she  doesnt really feel slighted by the alleged blacklisting, because shes  not really in contact with her cast mate anyway.
> Royce is one of the girls that no one really hangs out with. I didnt even know she was still here _(in Los Angeles)._  I saw her a week ago when we taped the reunion special, but when Im in  Orlando, we dont hang out. Our kids dont play together.
> Listen,  Im going to be honest with you, at the end of the day this is about  business. And Royce knows that the Producers and I have really been  talking about her future with the show. I mean when we first started, we all knew about Royces issues with _(her sons father, Orlando Magic superstar Dwight Howard),_  and not being able to talk about it and who shes attached to. But its  getting harder and harder to tie her in, especially since shes not  even anyones friend. So from a production standpoint, were shopping  for her replacement. She knows this, so this all feels like drama shes  creating to find a way for us to say yes, you can come back.​Shaunie  says she has no ill feelings towards Royce, and doesnt even feel the  need to reach out to her to even confirm this latest in a string of  incidents surrounding the controversial co-star.
> Royce  is Royce. I think in season 2 she really tried to be this smarter  woman, but that isnt the case. I mean I get it, you do what you have to  do to stay relevant. But dont lie on your costars.​Stay  tuned for our in-depth talk with Shaunie where she answered your  questions on her real issue with Gloria, how she feels about Shaqs  reality show, and why shell probably never drop the name ONeal. She  also gave us the inside scoop on who had a run in on the upcoming  reunion show.
> 
> ​



Royce's tweets: 







*~*I'm guessing she didn't "drop a name" b/c she can't.  Doesn't Dwight Howard have some type of restriction on her to where she _can't_ say his name or make any references to him?? Royce, have a seat.*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce: have a damn seat!

I didn't know she had a book out...


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce: have a damn seat!
> 
> I didn't know she had a book out...


ROFL!!!

I didn't know about the book either. 

She need to go somewhere. I liked her better when she was poppin her coochie at the party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's on...  This episode is where Tami actually slaps Eve!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Watching it.  Only a half hour late though.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Royce claims that she ain't goin NO where. She says that Shaunie has NO clout and it's all a big A$# fat rumour. Guess we'll see.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Royce does have a kickin bangin bod though.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Royce, STFU. She annoys me to no end...and isn't Shaunie the producer??? I would think that gives her a _lot_ of clout.*~*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

How do I keep missing all these episodes?

Royce is a hot ass mess.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> it's on...  This episode is where Tami actually slaps Eve!!


WOW I need to tune in! Well if Royce is off the show next season I won't miss her and her Rave wardrobe.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Royce and her knee-high tennis shoes.  I can't take her!!! Her wardrobe annoys me more than her 2nd grade personality!!*~*


----------



## meluvs2shop

has anyone been to Ev's store Dulce? is it legit or another Dash?


----------



## gloss_gal

She stocks the Alexander McQueen's.  Could be nice.


----------



## gloss_gal

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Royce does have a kickin bangin bod though.


 

And a funky walk.  No class what-so-ever.


----------



## Jahpson

fight is next week. wah


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> has anyone been to Ev's store Dulce? is it legit or another Dash?



i was thinking of ordering a pair of earrings from her site.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> has anyone been to Ev's store Dulce? is it legit or another Dash?



it's legit, but not her store...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> it's legit, but not her store...



oh really??


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she co-owns it


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> she co-owns it



nope not even that.  The store is funded by an NBA player, his ex owns the store.  Eve is simply the face of the store...  The store isn't even as profitable as it could be.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow.


----------



## JosiePotenza

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Royce and her knee-high tennis shoes. I can't take her!!!* Her wardrobe annoys me more than her 2nd grade personality!!**~*






gloss_gal said:


> *And a funky walk.* No class what-so-ever.


 
Isn't it a funky walk though?! Reminds me of fast-a§§ high-school girls


----------



## ilovefashion87

Is that why she is always advertising on facebook! Lol



DC-Cutie said:


> nope not even that.  The store is funded by an NBA player, his ex owns the store.  Eve is simply the face of the store...  The store isn't even as profitable as it could be.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gloss_gal said:


> And a funky walk.  No class what-so-ever.



:lolots::lolots:  I was trying to come up with a word for that walk, you got !


----------



## NYC BAP

Jahpson said:


> i was thinking of ordering a pair of earrings from her site.



I love the earrings on the show, I was thinking about ordering earrings as well.


----------



## NYC BAP

Sassys said:


> Here's Paige



He hooked up with her??????


----------



## chantal1922

*Gloria Govans Tatted Up*







> Basketball Wives star Gloria Govan took a break from the kids this weekend to step out in style for the NBA All Star festivities. She was spotted showing off her back tattoo on the red carpet of the All Star Fashion Night Tip Off last Thursday followed by an appearance at Kobe Bryants Hand and FootPrint Ceremony After Party at Boulevard with Matt.







http://necolebitchie.com/2011/02/21...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I had no idea that Ev didn't own Dulce. Hasn't she mentioned on more than one it's her store? 

Interesting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what does that tattoo say: I'm a fool for staying with this dude?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^it says: that's whats up


----------



## NailCandy101

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I had no idea that Ev didn't own Dulce. Hasn't she mentioned on more than one it's her store?
> 
> Interesting.



i thought she owned it too, she has always said she owned it


----------



## Jahpson

WOW! Gloria looks...different.

her tat probably says "I called Shaunie the C word and not ashamed of it."


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Eff Gloria! Eeek, can't they get her off sooner rather than later. She is annoying and brings nothing to the show. I'd rather watch Royce drop and pop it than Gloria.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Gloria looks plastic in the above pics.


----------



## New-New

Am I the only one who loves Tami's drunk ass?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^It's amusing ^ I give her that.
I don't know if I love her but she should have had a drink or two before the Suzi meetup.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NailCandy101 said:


> i thought she owned it too, she has always said* she owned it*



That is what I thought^


----------



## New-New

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> ^It's amusing ^ I give her that.
> I don't know if I love her but she should have had a drink or two before the Suzi meetup.



True. Especially since I can stand Suzie's punk ass. She stay duckin' and hidin' from Evelyn like she owe child support.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

.pursefiend. said:


> ^it says: that's whats up



Ride or die *flashes wrists*


That doesn't even look like Gloria.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Is this dress supposed to be zipped up more than it is?


----------



## .pursefiend.

sayonara royce *tips hat*



> Promoter Clears Up Royce Reeds Beef With Shaunie, Plus Find Out Who May Be Replacing Her
> Wed, Feb 23 2011 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> Royce Reed pictured with Tila Tequila  NBA All Star event
> NBA All-Star Weekend is over but the VH1&#8242;s Basketball Wives drama club is still keeping us entertained.  Last week, it was reported that Royce was hosting a party during NBA All Star weekend and had banned all of the Basketball Wives from attending.  The news started a war of words between Shaunie and Royce which eventually led to Shaunie revealing that they were looking for her replacement on the next season of Basketball Wives.
> 
> Yesterday, the promoter of the event in question reached out to us to set the record straight.
> 
> Hello I am the CEO of HustleGurl Entertainment and I did book Royce for All Star weekend in Los Angeles. Unfortunately due to discrimination charges from the venue my events were canceled. Royce never banned Shaunie from any parties. Her publicist asked if Evelyn and Jennifer wouldnt be allowed to come. I feel very bad that all of this is taking place on the account of one bad All star weekend. It was never intentionally done and Royce never said one bad thing about Shaunie. She really wanted her to come. I just thought I could share that info with you and maybe you can clarify things..
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, TMZ has revealed that Miami Heat star Chris Boshs baby mama will be on Season 3 of Basketball Wives and could possibly be Royces replacement. A few years ago, the two went through a public battle over child support payments which sounds like tons of drama just waiting to happen.
> 
> In her 2009 paternity suit, Allison alleged that she and Bosh planned to get married, used fertility treatments to have a child, and then he eventually broke up with her when she was 7 months pregnant.
> 
> Chris Bosh may want to phone Dwight Howard and ask about that gag order he put on Royce STAT.
> 
> Sips tea
> 
> Click here to check out our exclusive interview with Shaunie ONeal
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Promoter Clears Up Royce Reeds Beef With Shaunie, Plus Find Out Who May Be Replacing Her | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

JosiePotenza said:


> Is this dress supposed to be zipped up more than it is?



Somebody is showing off some ink maybe she didn't have time to find a dress that accommodates her latest and greatest.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Didn't Chris accuse her of stalking him before he got her pregnant??  This will be interesting to say the least...*~*


----------



## mrs moulds

.pursefiend. said:


> ^it says: that's whats up


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## gre8dane

SMH at Bosh's baby mama.  WHY go thru fertility treatments with someone you are not married to, but only plan to marry?  Even if Royce is gone, Suzie & Gloria need to be officially replaced as well.  The silly scene with Suzie & Tami - that is just forcing drama from Tami, why wouldn't Suzie tell Royce what Tami said since they knew each other first?  
Looking forward to seeing what goes down with Tami & Ev.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I think Suzi is off after this show. I thought she said she was done with the bs drama.
I def would love to see no more of Gloria. Girl works on my nerves. She's far from entertaining and has a holier than thou tude.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Suzie is off so is Gloria, because Suzie is the only connection to the show.  I also think Gloria said she was only coming back for this season to finish her contract.


----------



## Sassys

Story with Ashley could be interesting.


----------



## .pursefiend.

not about the show - but a basketball wife indeed



> How Tight Of A Leash Does Vanessa Have On Kobe?
> Thu, Feb 24 2011 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this month, rumors of Kobe Bryant having a secret baby hit the net after he received a suspicious package as he walked off of the court during half time. The incident occurred a week after Gilbert Arenas was served with child support papers as he was walking off of the court during a game but it could have all been a coincidence. Anything could have been in that package..fan mail..lace pantiesa letter from a long lost family member.
> 
> Anyway, Last Saturday night Kobe and Vanessa Bryant attended an after-party at Boulevard to celebrate Kobe being honored as the first sports player ever to participate in the cement hand and feet ceremony at Graumans Chinese Theater. Kobes security was so tight at the event that they banned female waitresses from coming in to his VIP area. Instead, his wife Vanessa mixed his drinks at the table all night. A source tells the NY Post, Kobe had a lot of male friends with him, and Im pretty sure they would not have minded female cocktail servers.
> 
> Can we say, Lockdown


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> not about the show - but a basketball wife indeed
> Anyway, Last Saturday night Kobe and Vanessa Bryant attended an after-party at Boulevard to celebrate Kobe being honored as the first sports player ever to participate in the cement hand and feet ceremony at Graumans Chinese Theater. Kobes security was so tight at the event that they banned female waitresses from coming in to his VIP area. Instead, his wife Vanessa mixed his drinks at the table all night. A source tells the NY Post, Kobe had a lot of male friends with him, and Im pretty sure they would not have minded female cocktail servers.
> 
> Can we say, Lockdown


 
No matter the precautions that are taken, I don't think this will stop him from doing whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Jahpson

full time job chasing the groupies down. Poor vanessa


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^Poor Vanessa^ lol
I'm beyond thrilled she isn't on any of these reality shows.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Misery.


----------



## chantal1922

gre8dane said:


> No matter the precautions that are taken, I don't think this will stop him from doing whatever he wants to do.


pretty much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, looks like ish just got really real for Royce - Dwight has frozen her accounts and is trying to take her car.

Ladies: think twice, hell even 3 times about who you sleep with and decide to bear children with...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> well, looks like ish just got really real for Royce - Dwight has frozen her accounts and is trying to take her car.
> 
> Ladies: think twice, hell even 3 times about who you sleep with and decide to bear children with...


 

What?? Whose Dwight?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ her baby daddy.  she isn't even allowed to say his name or speak of their child to the public.  But apparently she did and now she has to pay the price... DAMN!


----------



## chantal1922

^^damn!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ her baby daddy. she isn't even allowed to say his name or speak of their child to the public. But apparently she did and now she has to pay the price... DAMN!


 

Oh.  I never watched the 1st season, so I never knew Royce's background.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you didn't have to watch the first season, because it's never mentioned...  that's how serious he was.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't have to watch the first season, because it's never mentioned... that's how serious he was.


 

Yeah, I never even knew that was her link to the basketball world.  They never put under her name "ex of such and such or mother to such and such's baby"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I never even knew that was her link to the basketball world.  They never put under her name "ex of such and such or mother to such and such's baby"



because that's now allowed either - LOL... I'm serious, this is the gag order of the century!


----------



## wordpast

Damn, Dwight don't play!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, Vaness is in a miserable marriage.


----------



## JosiePotenza

.pursefiend. said:


> not about the show - but a basketball wife indeed
> 
> _Quote:_
> _How Tight Of A Leash Does Vanessa Have On Kobe?_
> _Thu, Feb 24 2011 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities_
> 
> 
> 
> _Earlier this month, rumors of Kobe Bryant having a secret baby hit the net after he received a suspicious package as he walked off of the court during half time. The incident occurred a week after Gilbert Arenas was served with child support papers as he was walking off of the court during a game but it could have all been a coincidence. Anything could have been in that package..fan mail..lace pantiesa letter from a long lost family member._
> 
> _Anyway, Last Saturday night Kobe and Vanessa Bryant attended an after-party at Boulevard to celebrate Kobe being honored as the first sports player ever to participate in the cement hand and feet ceremony at Graumans Chinese Theater. Kobes security was so tight at the event that they banned female waitresses from coming in to his VIP area. Instead, his wife Vanessa mixed his drinks at the table all night. A source tells the NY Post, Kobe had a lot of male friends with him, and Im pretty sure they would not have minded female cocktail servers._
> 
> _Can we say, Lockdown_


 
See? This is when you just need let it go.... and walk away.
She's just doing the most now.



gre8dane said:


> No matter the precautions that are taken, I don't think this will stop him from doing whatever he wants to do.


 
Word.



Jahpson said:


> full time job chasing the groupies down. Poor vanessa


 
I guess since she ain't doing nothing else, she felt the need
to make get a job... of _trying _to keep him from strayin'.
But yeah, Po' Nessa 



BagOuttaHell said:


> Misery.


 
A damn shame.


----------



## JosiePotenza

DC-Cutie said:


> well, looks like ish just got really real for Royce - Dwight has frozen her accounts and is trying to take her car.
> 
> *Ladies: think twice, hell even 3 times about who you sleep with and decide to bear children with...*


 
Girrrlll, you ain't eva lied!


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> well, looks like ish just got really real for Royce - Dwight has frozen her accounts and is trying to take her car.
> 
> Ladies: think twice, hell even 3 times about who you sleep with and decide to bear children with...



*~*True.*~*


----------



## pollinilove

feel bad for vanessa bryant  her husbands cheats and she gets gucci . i do feel bad no one should put up with a cheat liar


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Vanessa ^ you feel bad for?
She doesn't have to put up with it. She is living a very cushy life. Not so sure she is bothered by her hubby and his cheatin ways.


----------



## pollinilove

well i feel bad for anyone who gets cheated on rich or poor thats all . i also agree she could walk away but we all know that means no more red carpet or gucci for her


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ her baby daddy. she isn't even allowed to say his name or speak of their child to the public. But apparently she did and now she has to pay the price... DAMN!


 

she does all the time! posting the baby's pics on twitter and all


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> well i feel bad for anyone who gets cheated on rich or poor thats all . i also agree she could walk away but we all know that means no more red carpet or gucci for her


 

I agree, BUT I do not feel sorry for a woman who knows her man is cheating and stays with him.  Don't know if Kobe is currently cheating, but the first time he did it I would have bounced. So I do not feel sorry for Vanessa if he is, and I still don't feel sorry for Jen (sh$t or get off the pot)


----------



## Kansashalo

New-New said:


> True. Especially since I can stand Suzie's punk ass. She stay duckin' and hidin' from Evelyn like she owe child support.


 
 so true.

I like Suzie but she does need to get a backbone.  All this "avoiding Ev because she is the meanest bish" is high school-ish.  I understand she doesn't want the drama but you got me F*** UP if you think I'm going to be hidin' from another person like that.  I'm a grown a** woman. lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

i thought the season finale was tonight


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm assuming there was no episode because of the Oscars?


----------



## ilovefashion87

I totally forgot about the oscars. lol


----------



## tomz_grl

Just saw the preview for Sunday night with the slap...dayummmm!


----------



## Eclipse4

Did anyone just see the preview? Can't wait to watch this.



Spoiler



Evelyn slept with Tami's husband while they were married. Evelyn said she didn't know he was married.....right


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ yeah, I read that and I believe it...  Eve isn't also a client, but the president of Jersey Chaser's International


----------



## DC-Cutie

a sneak peak of the confession comes out...  Eve is dirty...


----------



## luvs*it*

Eclipse4 said:


> Did anyone just see the preview? Can't wait to watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn slept with Tami's husband while they were married. Evelyn said she didn't know he was married.....right



*~*WHAAAAAATTTTT????? I didn't know this!!  I believe it though...*~*



DC-Cutie said:


> ^ yeah, I read that and I believe it...  Eve isn't also a client, but the president of Jersey Chaser's International



*~*She sure is!!!! Her & Chad are a perfect match. Both are famewhores.*~*


----------



## miss alice

DC-Cutie said:


> what does that tattoo say: I'm a fool for staying with this dude?



It says "trust, love, family," the last character is half concealed, I dont know what it says.

But, I have to say this...WHY do people get tattoos of Chinese characters from Tatoo artists who do NOT know how to write Chinese?? Chinese written word is an ART..you need to practice, practice and practice penmanship to really write it well.  Even when I stop writing, and try to re-engage, I can tell the difference in my words...Symmetry, distance, balance are all important to make ONE character look "right". 

Just by looking at this tattoo, I can tell the artist never wrote any Chinese characters before--this is probably copied from stencil (a poorly made one!) The characters do not even look like how Chinese words suppose to look!! This is such a shame really....bc its permanently on her back!!!


----------



## miss alice

eclipse4 said:


> did anyone just see the preview? Can't wait to watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> evelyn slept with tami's husband while they were married. Evelyn said she didn't know he was married.....right




omg!!!!!


----------



## Eclipse4

Evelyn is so shady. Even I remember hearing that Tammi from the real world married a basketball player way back then.

I think Jen is starting to see Evelyn true colors...


----------



## DC-Cutie

and I'm sure Yahoo search function was around back when she slept with Kenny.  I'm sure she told some of girlfriends that knew he was married....  Miss me with that foolishness, Eve!


----------



## wordpast

Who does Evelyn think she's kidding? Puh-lease.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Evelyn knew Kenny was married.  There's no way she didn't know...unless she was born & raised in another country, never watched sports, and Kenny was her first American "boyfriend".  He wasn't. So of course she knew!!!!  Evelyn is a certified gold digger/jersey chaser...smh.*~*


----------



## flsurfergirl3

from Tami's twitter: (she's 100% right)

@TAMIROMAN 
My thing is-I don't care that @EvelynLozada slept w/Kenny-WHO DIDN'T. I was more concerned about the friendship I thought we were developing


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I agree with Tami.  Evelyn should've been upfront and told Tami what happened from the beginning.  That way, there would have been no secrets, and the friendship they were trying to build would have had a fresh start.*~*


----------



## Sassys

I don't know a damn thing about sports or any players, but I knew Kenny was married to Tami the girl from Real World LA.  Evelyn is a liar, there is no way in hell she did not know he was married.  Kenny was a big name player back in the day.

Everybody was talking about how Tami was a gold digger for YEARS!!! No the internet was not big back then, but the radio and magazines were.  I even remember their wedding day (Tami with her pregnant belly and her huge rock).

I am a true believer of KARMA and Evelyn will get hers.


----------



## miss alice

^^ agreed!


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn has only spoken to Chad on the phone or internet a handful of times and she sleeps with him as soon as she meets him in person; in my book that is a whore (yes I said it).  

She told her trainer that she was looking to move into his building, that tells me her ex-boyfriend's money is running dry and she can no longer afford the condo she lives in.  This trick is certainly trying to get pregnant by Chad, and cash in.  Jen was surely thinking the same thing.  NASTY!!

Never liked Evelyn and she has just confirmed to me, I was right not to like her.

You can dress a pig up and put lipstick on it, but it is still a pig...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i missed the episode damnit! how do y'all know she boned Chad?!


----------



## chantal1922

I also missed this episode. I will watch it at 11:30. I am sure Evelyn know Kenny was married. Come on I am not a sports person and I never Kenny was married to Tammi back then.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ok, i'll watch it then!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Sassys said:


> Evelyn has only spoken to Chad on the phone or internet a handful of times and she sleeps with him as soon as she meets him in person; in my book that is a whore (yes I said it).
> 
> She told her trainer that she was looking to move into his building, that tells me her ex-boyfriend's money is running dry and she can no longer afford the condo she lives in.  This trick is certainly trying to get pregnant by Chad, and cash in.  Jen was surely thinking the same thing.  NASTY!!
> 
> Never liked Evelyn and she has just confirmed to me, I was right not to like her.
> 
> You can dress a pig up and put lipstick on it, but it is still a pig...



This is where I have a problem,lol, comparing Ev to a Pig is insulting to the pig


----------



## chantal1922

^^lol


----------



## chantal1922

Evelyn is full of crap. If she felt so bad about the Kenny thing why didn't she tell Tammi about it in the very beginning?. Evelyn wouldn't have said anything if Tammi didn't say her little speech. I also don't understand the need to talk about it at Jen's bday party? They couldn't save this convo for another day?


----------



## ilovefashion87

She put on some lingerie and her louboutins and yeah there you go, and she told Jen she got her grove back lol




flsurfergirl3 said:


> i missed the episode damnit! how do y'all know she boned Chad?!


----------



## lawchick

Evelyn is just nasty.  First I was shocked she brought her poor boy toy to her home and made him cook for her knowing the entire time she was going to tell him they were over.  She claims she wants to get married and have a baby.  Then she tells him (and Ocho) that she doesn't want a relationship.  Then she tells the boy toy they are not going to have a relationship because he's not ready for a commitment and a baby.  WTH?  I can't keep up with her.

I thought the shocker was going to be her first meeting with Ochocinco.  I could not believe she was putting her shameless hoeing/jersey chasing on tv for all (including her daughter) to see.  I mean I knew that's what she was about but I didn't think she would broadcast it for all to see so shamelessly.  Little did I know what was yet to come.    

Then when she metioned her "secret" to the table while on her mic and cameras rolling I was floored.  Why on EARTH would she open her mouth and say that ESPECIALLY on tv?  There was just no need for it.  First of all I don't believe she liked Tami so I think it was just to be spiteful.  Assuming she and Tami were actually cool and forming a friendship, keep that secret hidden!!!  There is no need to put it out there.  If she really felt the need to confess, why confess to a table full of people first with cameras rolling so that after the table, then Tami, then the whole world could know?  That was straight up FOUL of her.  What she should have done is 1) don't befriend Tami since she knew what her nasty ass did, 2) if she just HAD to be friends with Tami either confess privately to Tami and let Tami decide whether to pursue a friendship or 3) know you are just being fake friends for the sake of the show and don't ever tell your dirty little secret.


----------



## New-New

I'm team drunk Tami on this one. 

Ev and her ho-ish self can have a seat. Who sleeps with someone right after meeting them? That's not cute. And neither is sleeping with a married man. 

Like Nene said "CLOSE YOUR LEGS TO MARRIED MEN."


----------



## prettyprincess

I was floored by tonights episode!! Evelyn is a whore!! I just wish Tami would knock her teeth out!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Eve is very scandalous, I must admit. 

I doubt many women would admit they slept with another woman's husband the first time they met them over dinner however.


----------



## MickMick

Hmmm...Is this what Eric "knows" about Evelyn?  That she is a groupie turned legitimate girlfriend *side eye*?  

  If Eve is so "classy", why on earth would she allow their timeline be known.  If _youse _a bad *****, you definitely don't put it out there that you slept with homeboy three hours after you get off the plane.

Yep.  Ocho gave her the ring to save Eve's reputation *side eye*.  The ring doesn't mean a thing!

So now Eve and Jen are fracturing?  LOL


----------



## tomz_grl

I have few questions...mainly because this is my first season watching it. 
1) Is Eve's daughter the daughter of the guy she was dating that was a baller?
2) How old is the daughter? As in, is the child support about to run out and that's why she wants another baby?
3) Why didn't Eve tell Tammi about hooking up with her husband the first time they met if she's supposed to be so real?
4) How did Tammi get brought into the show? Was she Shaunie's friend?

I hope all of these women see Evelyn for what she really is now...


----------



## pollinilove

#1 no eve had that girl when she was 16 so im guessing her daddy is not rich
#2 her kid is 17 but like i said the daddy is not rich so i have no idea about child support
sorry i cant help with 3 and 4




tomz_grl said:


> I have few questions...mainly because this is my first season watching it.
> 1) Is Eve's daughter the daughter of the guy she was dating that was a baller?
> 2) How old is the daughter? As in, is the child support about to run out and that's why she wants another baby?
> 3) Why didn't Eve tell Tammi about hooking up with her husband the first time they met if she's supposed to be so real?
> 4) How did Tammi get brought into the show? Was she Shaunie's friend?
> 
> I hope all of these women see Evelyn for what she really is now...


----------



## DC-Cutie

#3 - eve isn't as much of a boss bish as shes claiming to be. So that's my guess as to why she didn't tell tami
#4 - yes, tami is a friend of shaunie's from back in the day.

It wouldnt surprise me if eve slept with shaq, Eric or dwight Howard.


----------



## .pursefiend.

that was such a mess last night. i was hoping they would've "accidentally" let tammi go on purpose. (hell they should've)


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> It wouldnt surprise me if eve slept with shaq, Eric or dwight Howard.


 
Agreed


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> #3 - eve isn't as much of a boss bish as shes claiming to be. So that's my guess as to why she didn't tell tami
> #4 - yes, tami is a friend of shaunie's from back in the day.
> 
> It wouldnt surprise me if eve slept with shaq, Eric or dwight Howard.


 

Agree.  Eric did say to Jen "if that is your best friend, you are through"

There is more to Evelyn that Eric knows and he is not saying.

Evelyn, I crown thee Skank a dank dank!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I just cannot believe that Evelyn would admit to sleeping with another woman's husband on national television. She is so nasty, and Jen should double check with Eric that he hasn't slept with Evelyn. Evelyn looks like the type who would have hooked up with Eric, her friendship with Jen be damned, and since Eric says he 'knows' Evelyn from before Jen, something tells me they did hook up. I just can't get over how trashy she is. And she wasn't even apologetic! She was like, 'yeah, I did it. So what?'. For her to say she didn't know Kenny was married is BS! Everybody knew that Kenny married that crazy girl from the Real World. Man, I wish Tami had done more than just smack her. Yeah, Kenny slept around a lot with everybody and their mother, but I do believe that Tami thought Evelyn was her friend (Tami said she's lonely and doesn't have many friends) and that's why it hurt. Evelyn should have been completely upfront, and maybe Tami would have let it go because in the beginning, Evelyn was nobody to her.

Evelyn and Tami tweet each other all of the time, so I think they've made up.



> How did Tammi get brought into the show? Was she Shaunie's friend?


 
They are old friends. I think they've most recently caught back up with each other because of the show, but they used to be neighbors at one point. Shaunie mentioned how the entire block they lived on was full of cars Kenny would gift to Tami, and people couldn't get in or out of their driveways, iirc.


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> I don't know a damn thing about sports or any players, but I knew Kenny was married to Tami the girl from Real World LA. Evelyn is a liar, there is no way in hell she did not know he was married. Kenny was a big name player back in the day.
> 
> Everybody was talking about how Tami was a gold digger for YEARS!!! No the internet was not big back then, but the radio and magazines were. I even remember their wedding day (Tami with her pregnant belly and her huge rock).
> 
> I am a true believer of KARMA and Evelyn will get hers.


 
Right!!!! I don't and never have watched basketball but I knew she was married to him!!! Evelyn is a liar and Shaunice is a trouble maker!!! She knew what was going to happen when she told Ev to Talk to Tam at the party. I can't stand either one of them!!!


----------



## chantal1922

lawchick said:


> I thought the shocker was going to be her first meeting with Ochocinco.  I could not believe she was putting her shameless hoeing/jersey chasing on tv for all (including her daughter) to see.


While watching that scene I kept thinking "omg her daughter is going to see this". 



DC-Cutie said:


> It wouldnt surprise me if eve slept with shaq, Eric or dwight Howard.


It wouldn't surprise me either. I am sure Eric has much more dirt on Evelyn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In my Antoine Dodson voice: hide yo husbands, Eve is sleeping with married menz!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should have told Tami from jump. 

None of it was worth fighting over.  These outbursts are embarrassing at any age but yeesh Tami is 40 you can't keep trying to snatch weaves until your 90.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> In my Antoine Dodson voice: hide yo husbands, Eve is sleeping with married menz!!


 



I forgot that Evelyn ripped Suzie a new one because Suzie told people what Evelyn was doing in Vegas when they all went.  YET, this chick has the nerve to allow cameras on her sex date with Chad.  :censor:


----------



## mrs moulds

New-New said:


> I'm team drunk Tami on this one.
> 
> Ev and her ho-ish self can have a seat. Who sleeps with someone right after meeting them? That's not cute. And neither is sleeping with a married man.
> 
> Like Nene said "CLOSE YOUR LEGS TO MARRIED MEN."


 
Me too!!!  Add another to Team Drunk Tami....
Was that foul or what!!!  Now I understand what Jen's husband was saying when he told her " Oh, I know about Evelyn" It makes you wonder if she didn't sleep with him as well.  
And her sleeping with Chad on the "1st " date!  I know that isn't something that is not undone, but on national TV and you know that her daughter saw it... Sad.....
I wanted Tami to kick he a** so bad!  

How skanky!!!!


----------



## gre8dane

Eclipse4 said:


> *Evelyn is so shady. Even I remember hearing that Tammi from the real world married a basketball player way back then.*
> I think Jen is starting to see Evelyn true colors...


 
Evelyn is dirty.  She should have just kept that tidbit of info to herself.  



MickMick said:


> Hmmm...*Is this what Eric "knows" about Evelyn?*


 
I was thinking the same thing, so this is some of what Eric was talking about & Jen knows what kind of friend she has in Evelyn.

Speaking of Eric - I'm so tired of Jen crying at the mention of his name.  He does not seem to have been around much when they were 'married' nor in S1 so what is the issue now?  Get over that ugly man!  And if she says the word "LIKE" again, I swear I'm going to, like, you know....  



BagOuttaHell said:


> She should have told Tami from jump.
> 
> None of it was worth fighting over. These outbursts are embarrassing at any age but yeesh Tami is 40 you can't keep trying to snatch weaves until your 90.


 
I felt embarrassed for Tami at the dinner table when she was crying and talking about....Evelyn...:wondering.  She should really stop drinking.

When you see their interactions, all of these women are so immature - Shaunie in the beginning singing her own praises for being 'older', more 'mature', yet she follows Gloria out of the restaurant calling her names & such  , Jen & Eric's disatrous conversations, the immature goings on of Ocho & Evelyn, Suzie running away from Evelyn, these women are embarrassing.



Sassys said:


> *I forgot that Evelyn ripped Suzie a new one because Suzie told people what Evelyn was doing in Vegas when they all went. YET, this chick has the nerve to allow cameras on her sex date with Chad.* :censor:


 
THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!!  WTH!! 

Yes, we are all grown women & if she wants to have sex with someone like him given their relationship ATT, her choice & she should be ready for how others view her.  But what's all that smack & bucking up at Suzie, when the trip to see & sex Ocho was all on camera?!?  Dirty chickenhead.

This was clearly about the sex.  He didn't pick her up at the airport, she arrives at his place like a call girl & they exchange 8th-grade level pleasentries & then they 'do it'...


----------



## Jasmine K.

BagOuttaHell said:


> She should have told Tami from jump.
> 
> None of it was worth fighting over.  These outbursts are embarrassing at any age *but yeesh Tami is 40 you can't keep trying to snatch weaves until your 90.*



But Tami is a professional SCRAPPER tho. You can tell she been scrappin since she came out the womb. She ruffled Evelyn's feathers and never dropped her ciggy. Evelyn is beggin for an a$$ whoopin bad so I think at 40 if she needs to be put in her place then why not? :boxing:


----------



## Jasmine K.

THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!!  WTH!! 

Yes, we are all grown women & if she wants to have sex with someone like him given their relationship ATT, her choice & she should be ready for how others view her.  But what's all that smack & bucking up at Suzie, when the trip to see & sex Ocho was all on camera?!?  Dirty chickenhead.

*This was clearly about the sex.  He didn't pick her up at the airport, she arrives at his place like a call girl & they exchange 8th-grade level pleasentries & then they 'do it'...*

When Ocho said he got them a hotel, Evelyn said "You shouldn't have done that cause you wasted your money" I thought that she was gonna take the classy route and end that "date" on a good note but wow she had us all fooled......


----------



## tomz_grl

gre8dane said:


> This was clearly about the sex. He didn't pick her up at the airport, she arrives at his place like a call girl & they exchange 8th-grade level pleasentries & then they 'do it'...


 
I didn't notice that he didn't even pick her up at the airport. Hope she got paid for that...



Jasmine K. said:


> Evelyn is beggin for an a$$ whoopin bad so I think at 40 if she needs to be put in her place then why not? :boxing:


 
I agree and I SO would have liked to see that!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Team Tami over here

Evelyn is nothing but a nasty skank and she had some nerve putting her nose down at Royce on season 1 when she is nothing but a low down nasty skank-groupie

and how disappointing that Chad got the goods the FIRST NIGHT they spend togther! Its very telling how many guys in the league probably ran through her for a damn Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Jahpson

Jasmine K. said:


> THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!!  WTH!!
> 
> Yes, we are all grown women & if she wants to have sex with someone like him given their relationship ATT, her choice & she should be ready for how others view her.  But what's all that smack & bucking up at Suzie, when the trip to see & sex Ocho was all on camera?!?  Dirty chickenhead.
> 
> *This was clearly about the sex.  He didn't pick her up at the airport, she arrives at his place like a call girl & they exchange 8th-grade level pleasentries & then they 'do it'...*
> 
> When Ocho said he got them a hotel, Evelyn said "You shouldn't have done that cause you wasted your money" I thought that she was gonna take the classy route and end that "date" on a good note but wow she had us all fooled......



she even had lingerie ready and willing! My goodness!!!!

Gutter-Butt-Trollop!

I want Antoine Walker to take his left hand, and smack himself silly for even considering to wife this little girl.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's been two seasons. Time for Evelyn to stop talking about Antoine.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I don't know a damn thing about sports or any players, but I knew Kenny was married to Tami the girl from Real World LA.  Evelyn is a liar, there is no way in hell she did not know he was married.  Kenny was a big name player back in the day.
> 
> Everybody was talking about how Tami was a gold digger for YEARS!!! No the internet was not big back then, but the radio and magazines were.  I even remember their wedding day (Tami with her pregnant belly and her huge rock).
> 
> I am a true believer of KARMA and Evelyn will get hers.




I could understand if Tami was a no body like Jennifer. Then I could understand Eve's point. But Tami was from Real World fame, everybody knew her or of her.

Wasn't she also on Oprah way back when?

and Eve saying that she messed with kenny before she even knew Antoine tells me that she was a full-time groupie and not some woman who happened to date Antoine before he joined the league. That makes sense on why she stayed in that toxic relationship for 10 years. All for a damn LV bag! SMGDH


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's been two seasons. Time for Evelyn to stop talking about Antoine.




Antonie= money

so when she is crying about him, she is really crying about that steady cash flow

this episode will also explain that blank look Eve gave Tami when Tami was talking about everytime she and Kenny fought, he got her a new car. Guess Eve was thinking "why didn't I get a new car?" LMFAO


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Evelyn is dirty. She should have just kept that tidbit of info to herself.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, so this is some of what Eric was talking about & Jen knows what kind of friend she has in Evelyn.
> 
> Speaking of Eric - I'm so tired of Jen crying at the mention of his name. He does not seem to have been around much when they were 'married' nor in S1 so what is the issue now? Get over that ugly man! And if she says the word "LIKE" again, I swear I'm going to, like, you know....
> 
> 
> 
> I felt embarrassed for Tami at the dinner table when she was crying and talking about....Evelyn...:wondering. She should really stop drinking.
> 
> When you see their interactions, all of these women are so immature - Shaunie in the beginning singing her own praises for being 'older', more 'mature', yet she follows Gloria out of the restaurant calling her names & such  , Jen & Eric's disatrous conversations, the immature goings on of Ocho & Evelyn, Suzie running away from Evelyn, these women are embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!! WTH!!
> 
> Yes, we are all grown women & if she wants to have sex with someone like him given their relationship ATT, her choice & she should be ready for how others view her. But what's all that smack & bucking up at Suzie, when the trip to see & sex Ocho was all on camera?!? Dirty chickenhead.
> 
> This was clearly about the sex. He didn't pick her up at the airport, she arrives at his place like a call girl & they exchange 8th-grade level pleasentries & then they 'do it'...


 

She's probably getting paid/hookin. I wouldn't be surprised. I will have to see this episode.


----------



## Sassys

I am not a violent person, Tami let her off to easy. *I would have whopped that **A$$*. Tami should have grabbed for Evelyn's hair first. You can drag a skank to the ground as soon as you grab her hair (another reason why I was thinking this fight may be fake. Tami is hood and that is hood 101)

I agree with Tami that it was years ago and she is pass that relationship, but the fact that this trick smiled in her face, had lunch with her talking about groupies and how they are so disrespectful, yet the entire time she knew she was messing with Kenny. 

Also Shaunie had the nerve to yell "we are not going to do this". B$tch you were the one who told Evelyn to confess to Tami. She knows what happenes when Tami starts drinking. She knew damn well Tami was going to go postal.

No Tami, you are right, none of these women are your friends and you should be proud of that!!


----------



## Olivia O.

Who knows though, Kenny Anderson could have been lying to all those women for all we know. He's the dirtbag in this scenario if you ask me.


----------



## Sassys

Olivia O. said:


> Who knows though, Kenny Anderson could have been lying to all those women for all we know. He's the dirtbag in this scenario if you ask me.


 

Regardless, Evelyn admitted she use to mess with him and kept it hidden the entire time. Tami was not mad that she did it, she was mad that she kept it a secret the entire time.  Regardless if Kenny lied and said he was not married, I don't believe for one minute Evelyn did not know he was married.  Kenny was a major player back in the day and everybody knew who Tami was and that they were married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's been two seasons. Time for Evelyn to stop talking about Antoine.



 It's just 'toine. Sounds like one of the men on film guys from in living color...


----------



## Olivia O.

Sassys said:


> Regardless, Evelyn admitted she use to mess with him and kept it hidden the entire time. Tami was not mad that she did it, she was mad that she kept it a secret the entire time.  Regardless if Kenny lied and said he was not married, I don't believe for one minute Evelyn did not know he was married.  Kenny was a major player back in the day and everybody knew who Tami was and that they were married.



It was unclear in the show as to why she ended up telling Tami. She made it seem as if she thought that Tami knew anyone and so she was just coming clean to save face. 

Her husband was a big time cheater, but what is she gonna do go off on all the women he slept with?


----------



## tomz_grl

Olivia O. said:


> but what is she gonna do go off on all the women he slept with?


 
Hell yeah, if they pretended to be your friend.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> hell yeah, if they pretended to be your friend.


 

thank you!!


----------



## Olivia O.

tomz_grl said:


> Hell yeah, if they pretended to be your friend.



I don't know, I mean I cannot stand cheaters, but this happened before she new Tami I thought? 

She should have come clean with it earlier, but I still think it wouldn't have gone very well to say the least.


----------



## Sassys

Olivia O. said:


> I don't know, I mean I cannot stand cheaters, but this happened before she new Tami I thought?
> 
> She should have come clean with it earlier, but I still think it wouldn't have gone very well to say the least.


 
Olivia, Tami was not mad that it happened, she was mad that Evelyn never told her, when she first met her. Evelyn smiled in her face knowing that she was banging her man (regardless if Kenny is now her ex). Evelyn from day one has said groupies are nasty and need to be destroyed, yet she WAS/IS a groupie.

As women, we are suppose to follow the woman code of conduct. 1. You NEVER mess with your friend's man. 2. You don't mess with your friends ex or past jump offs 3. If your friends man is cheating, you tell her 3. If you slept with a man, and years later he starts to do your friend, you tell her right away and let her decide what she wants to do. 4. If your friend likes a man (has a crush), but that man is not feeling her, but IS feeling you, you tell her right away and decided from their what you will do about it.


----------



## Olivia O.

Oh, I didn't know they were friends when she was with Kenny. Now that is BAD!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami was upset that Eve had the nerve to kee-kee in her face, knowing good and he'll well she slept with her then husband.

Oh, online somebody brokedown Eve's timeline, she was seeing 'Toine when she slept with Kenny!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Olivia O. said:


> Oh, I didn't know they were friends when she was with Kenny. Now that is BAD!



They weren't friends


----------



## tomz_grl

Olivia O. said:


> Oh, I didn't know they were friends when she was with Kenny. Now that is BAD!


 
I don't think they were...

My point is, Evelyn claims to be this REAL person...always keepin' it real...yet she hung out and 'befriended' Tammi. That's shady. She should have told Tammi from the get go.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami was upset that Eve had the nerve to kee-kee in her face, knowing good and he'll well she slept with her then husband.
> 
> Oh, online somebody brokedown Eve's timeline, she was seeing 'Toine when she slept with Kenny!


 
Where is that timeline? Does it mention anyone else? I NEED it to mention Eric, because as non ghetto as Jennifer is, I think she'd beat Evelyn's ass in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami was upset that Eve had the nerve to kee-kee in her face, knowing good and he'll well she slept with her then husband.
> 
> Oh, online somebody brokedown Eve's timeline, she was seeing 'Toine when she slept with Kenny!


 

I believe it. Normally I could care less about reality show craziness, but this really got under my skin. Women are just not suppose to do this to one another.  I can't stand phoney a$$ women and Evelyn is queen bee of phoney

Like I always said, Tami and Evelyn are different versions of hood rats. Tami does not hide it, and Evelyn tries to disguise it with pretty clothes, make-up and designer bags. I have been telling you guys from day one of season two (never watched last season), Evelyn is just as hood as Tami. I always said I have more respect for Tami because she keeps it real.


----------



## Olivia O.

tomz_grl said:


> I don't think they were...
> 
> My point is, Evelyn claims to be this REAL person...always keepin' it real...yet she hung out and 'befriended' Tammi. That's shady. She should have told Tammi from the get go.



I don't know, if they were good friends I would agree. They seemed more like acquaintances on the show. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The timeline is on facebook.


----------



## tomz_grl

Olivia O. said:


> I don't know, if they were good friends I would agree. They seemed more like acquaintances on the show. Maybe I missed something.


 
I think from the drunken speech Tammi made that she felt close to Evelyn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Olivia O. said:


> I don't know, if they were good friends I would agree. They seemed more like acquaintances on the show. Maybe I missed something.



Would you want an acquaintance smiling in your face knowing she slept with your man?

Friend or foe, she deserved to know


----------



## tomz_grl

^Word!


----------



## Olivia O.

DC-Cutie said:


> Would you want an acquaintance smiling in your face knowing she slept with your man?
> 
> Friend or foe, she deserved to know



Typically in real life, people don't tell their acquaintances who they're boning or have boned or whatever. At least in my experience. 

I've had the not so great pleasure of knowing about a few triangles, and even then when those involved are more than an acquaintance things sometimes are better left unsaid. Things sometimes just blow over and don't need to go there. Since Tami was cheated on long ago and moved on it really doesn't change her reality. 

Having said that, I think there probably was a better time and place for her to tell Tami, it just seemed she was urged to do it right then and there for tv drama.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> The timeline is on facebook.


 

Don't see a timeline DC, what are you looking at?  I am on BBWives facebook page.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Don't see a timeline DC, what are you looking at?  I am on BBWives facebook page.



I'm on my iPhone. So I'll have to find it this evening and send you the link via pm


----------



## gre8dane

Sassys said:


> I am not a violent person, *Tami let her off to easy*. I would have whopped that A$$. Tami should have grabbed for Evelyn's hair first. *You can drag a skank to the ground as soon as you grab her hair *(another reason why I was thinking this fight may be fake. Tami is hood and that is hood 101)
> 
> I agree with Tami that it was years ago and she is pass that relationship, but the fact that this trick smiled in her face, had lunch with her talking about groupies and how they are so disrespectful, yet the entire time she knew she was messing with Kenny.




Yes, Tami let her off easy and we'll blame the alcohol as to why Tami did not bring her down with a swift hair-to-ground move! Just listening to what Evelyn was spewing to Tami - that last thing she said to Tami at second :05 - no matter, Evely was wrong and that showed she knew about Tami.



Sassys said:


> As women, we are suppose to follow the woman code of conduct. 1. You NEVER mess with your friend's man. 2. You don't mess with your friends ex or past jump offs 3. If your friends man is cheating, you tell her 3. If you slept with a man, and years later he starts to do your friend, you tell her right away and let her decide what she wants to do. 4. If your friend likes a man (has a crush), but that man is not feeling her, but IS feeling you, you tell her right away and decided from their what you will do about it.


 
Hella yes to the 'code'. #2 just sounds 'eww' to me  and many many women do not like #3, to give or receive the news, so you have to be sneaky!



DC-Cutie said:


> Would you want an acquaintance smiling in your face knowing she slept with your man?
> 
> Friend or foe, she deserved to know


 
IRL, I would have advised Evelyn to keep her mouth shut, but for the purposes of this show, Evelyn should have told her Tami a LONG time ago. Just think of all those times Tami talked about how Kenny did her wrong....


----------



## Sassys

Olivia O. said:


> Typically in real life, people don't tell their acquaintances who they're boning or have boned or whatever. At least in my experience.
> 
> I've had the not so great pleasure of knowing about a few triangles, and even then when those involved are more than an acquaintance things sometimes are better left unsaid. Things sometimes just blow over and don't need to go there. Since Tami was cheated on long ago and moved on it really doesn't change her reality.
> 
> Having said that, I think there probably was a better time and place for her to tell Tami, it just seemed she was urged to do it right then and there for tv drama.


 

Then she should have kept her mouth shut and took it to the grave.

My BFF once had a crush on a friend of ours, she did everything in her power to get this man to noitice her.  One night we were at at a party and he came over to me and confessed he had feels for me for over a year.  I was shocked and dumbfounded, because I knew my BFF liked him and I never saw him like that.  I told him that was not cool and he knew she wanted him.  He told me, he was never interested in her and never showed her he was.  I told him I did not care and would never do that to my friend.  He then told me at the party, he was going to go find her and tell her he was not interested in her, but wanted me.  I told him it did not matter I would not do that to my girl.  At the end of the party, I found my friend and told her everything that happened.  She pretended she did not care and gave me her blessing, but I knew she was crushed that he did not want her, but wanted me instead.

He called her the next day and told her he was interested in me and could she please tell me I had her blessing.  I avoided this man for 2 weeks (he kept calling me and emailing me), because I did not feel right about it.  She demanded I go out with him and assured me she was okay with it.  I finally went out with him and we were together for 2 years.  It was the worst relationship of my life lol.  He was/is a good man, but we were forcing something that should have never been forced and he was not right for me.  I always tell her, this is your damn fault lol


----------



## Olivia O.

Sassys said:


> Then she should have kept her mouth shut and took it to the grave.



I agree. 

It seemed Shaunie urged her to do it to make the finale full of drama, and she got what she wanted. I think that wasn't cool, if she cared about the situation she wouldn't have pushed for it at that time. It was obviously not going to go well, and I felt bad for Tami after she poured out her heart to the point of tears. It seemed very unsympathetic to me for her to force that it come out right at that time when Tami was chilling out w/her smoke. 

At any rate, isn't Shaunie an executive producer anyways? A lot of the drama seems manufactured and boring, possibly scripted.


----------



## prettyprincess

Thats probably what Eric meant when he kept telling Jennifer that he "knew the real Evelyn" before Jennifer did....what a skank.


----------



## Olivia O.

Sassys said:


> My BFF once had a crush on a friend of ours, she did everything in her power to get this man to noitice her.  One night we were at at a party and he came over to me and confessed he had feels for me for over a year.



A few years ago my friends boyfriend was wasted and threw himself on me, and I immediately called my friend and told her. She told me I was lying and we were never friends again. It was very devastating to me, and if I had to do it over I would probably have done it different.


----------



## Jahpson

Olivia O. said:


> Who knows though, Kenny Anderson could have been lying to all those women for all we know. He's the dirtbag in this scenario if you ask me.




100%

who literally got off scott free. SMH


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> Then she should have kept her mouth shut and took it to the grave.



THIS!

What else did she expect to happen?  A group hug 

I loved it when Tami said "I'm doing everything I can not to punch you in the face"  I'm thinking do it, do it, do it lol!


----------



## Sassys

Olivia O. said:


> A few years ago my friends boyfriend was wasted and threw himself on me, and I immediately called my friend and told her. She told me I was lying and we were never friends again. It was very devastating to me, and if I had to do it over I would probably have done it different.


 

You have to play it by hear when things like that happened.  That has happened to me in college.  I was going to tell my friend right away and the guy knew it, and he had the nerve to tell me "go ahead and tell her, I will deny it and she will believe me".  He was 100% right.  My friend at the time had very low self-esteem and everyone knew it.  She was a heavy girl dating a really cute guy who treated her like crap, but she let him do it because she felt she was fat and she should take what she can get.

My BFF and I once saw our other BFF's boyfriend kissing another girl on the subway.  We told her right away.  She was crushed, but it was the right thing to do.

I am a big believer in Karma, and do not need any bad Karma on me lol.


----------



## Jahpson

Olivia O. said:


> I don't know, I mean I cannot stand cheaters, but this happened before she new Tami I thought?
> 
> She should have come clean with it earlier, but I still think it wouldn't have gone very well to say the least.




You think if the tables were turned and Tami had slept with Antoine and later became friends with Eve and tell her after the fact what happened that Evelyn would have tolerated it? 

The same woman who gave Royce a hard time because she felt she was a groupie going after the "taken" men in the league??

Please!


----------



## gre8dane

Olivia O. said:


> A few years ago my friends boyfriend was wasted and threw himself on me, and I immediately called my friend and told her. She told me I was lying and we were never friends again. It was very devastating to me, and if I had to do it over I would probably have done it different.


 
That's why #3 of that code is a sticky one....



Jahpson said:


> 100%
> 
> who literally got off scott free. SMH


 
I don't think he got off scott free.  Tami brought him a lot of drama behind his skankiness and he missed out on his daughters' growing up as a result of his immaturity & not wanting to deal with Tami & her drama.  I'm not sure if he realizes all of this.  

Now he's married with a loving wife & new kids.  I don't get that - I don't deal with dead-beat dads.  I stop listening when the excuses begin.


----------



## Jahpson

Olivia O. said:


> Typically in real life, people don't tell their acquaintances who they're boning or have boned or whatever. At least in my experience.
> 
> I've had the not so great pleasure of knowing about a few triangles, and even then when those involved are more than an acquaintance things sometimes are better left unsaid. Things sometimes just blow over and don't need to go there. Since Tami was cheated on long ago and moved on it really doesn't change her reality.
> 
> Having said that, I think there probably was a better time and place for her to tell Tami, it just seemed she was urged to do it right then and there for tv drama.




being in tears with someone you thought you could relate to and thinking you establish a friendship with that person, just to find out that person was one of the many who slept with your husband and to make matters worse was probably laughing behind your back while you were trying to be cool with them, doesn't sit right with me.

I think Evelyn should have been woman enough and told Tami the situation on Episode 1!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't believe Tami had the NERVE to say Eve was someone she looked up to...  ORLY?


----------



## Jahpson

gre8dane said:


> That's why #3 of that code is a sticky one....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he got off scott free.  Tami brought him a lot of drama behind his skankiness and he missed out on his daughters' growing up as a result of his immaturity & not wanting to deal with Tami & her drama.  I'm not sure if he realizes all of this.
> 
> Now he's married with a loving wife & new kids.  I don't get that - I don't deal with dead-beat dads.  I stop listening when the excuses begin.




I am glad she gave him hell. That was the least

This man comfortably moved from woman to woman. To hand out sympathies for him because he NOW whats to do what he should have done when each and one of those kids left the wound is laughable. how many hearts did he break when he was living carelessly? We saw how hurt and angry his daughter was at the therapy session....


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> You think if the tables were turned and Tami had slept with Antoine and later became friends with Eve and tell her after the fact what happened that Evelyn would have tolerated it?
> 
> *The same woman who gave Royce a hard time because she felt she was a groupie going after the "taken" men in the league??*
> 
> Please!


 
Liars and ish-talkers, they talk & lie so much, they lose track of their own actions.  I wonder if any of this will be discussed at the reunion.  Hopefully they will have a better host than last time.


----------



## Olivia O.

Sassys said:


> I am a big believer in Karma, and do not need any bad Karma on me lol.



I hear what your saying, and in my situation I did come clean. Having said that I think sometimes things are better left unsaid. I know I would have wanted to preserve that friendship and having to do it again, I wouldn't have said it.


----------



## Jahpson

tami says via twitter

http://twitter.com/TAMIROMAN/status/44577209243013120


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> I am glad she gave him hell. That was the least
> 
> This man comfortably moved from woman to woman. To hand out sympathies for him because he NOW whats to do what he should have done when each and one of those kids left the wound is laughable. how many hearts did he break when he was living carelessly? We saw how hurt and angry his daughter was at the therapy session....


 
That's why I'm wondering about the women that have been & is with him now.  I CANNOT deal with men that are dead beat dads, emotionally, physically & financially.  If you are going to do your kids, your mini-me's, your sangre-de-tu-sangre, your family like that, how are you going to treat me??


----------



## Jahpson

well said!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> That's why I'm wondering about the women that have been & is with him now. I CANNOT deal with men that are dead beat dads, emotionally, physically & financially. If you are going to do your kids, your mini-me's, your sangre-de-tu-sangre, your family like that, how are you going to treat me??


 
 all some of these women see is "Ooohh, that's Kenny Anderson, he used to play ball"  they don't give a damn about how he treated anybody in the past...


----------



## Jahpson

I guess its better to post the screenshots...


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> all some of these women see is "Ooohh, that's Kenny Anderson, he used to play ball" they don't give a damn about how he treated anybody in the past...


 
Still not enough, but there are women IRL that are loving men that are just like Kenny and I don't understand that...


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> Team Tami over here
> 
> Evelyn is nothing but a nasty skank and she had some nerve putting her nose down at Royce on season 1 when she is nothing but a low down nasty skank-groupie
> 
> and how disappointing that Chad got the goods the FIRST NIGHT they spend togther! Its very telling *how many guys in the league probably ran through her for a damn Louis Vuitton*!


 

_skeeting for handbags_ seem to be a growing trend


----------



## Olivia O.

gre8dane said:


> Still not enough, but there are women IRL that are loving men that are just like Kenny and I don't understand that...



Low self esteem, lack of self respect.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Still not enough, but there are women IRL that are loving men that are just like Kenny and I don't understand that...


 
I don't either....

bird mentality is alive and strong...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> bird mentality is alive and strong...


 

LOL. And will ALWAYS be around...

I didn't even bother watching that "Love and Hip Hop" show.  These Bball wives wore my brain out.  I can only tolerate one bird mentality show per year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOL. And will ALWAYS be around...
> 
> I didn't even bother watching that "Love and Hip Hop" show. These Bball wives wore my brain out. I can only tolerate one bird mentality show per year.


 
I caught about .02 seconds of it yesterday and I ain't NEVER searched so quick for the remote.  Fabs girlfriend was yapping about how Fab didn't want her going to events where there were professional athletes....

I.... can't....


----------



## wordpast

lol @ "bird mentality"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I caught about .02 seconds of it yesterday and I ain't NEVER searched so quick for the remote. Fabs girlfriend was yapping about how Fab didn't want her going to events where there were professional athletes....
> 
> I.... can't....


 

Yeah, I watched 2min and quickly turned to celebrity apprentice. That 2min was enough and it will never see the light of day in my house.

One chickenhead show per year for me.


----------



## ali w

I was wondering why Tami was brought on the show and now I know why. Shaunie knew this information ahead of time. Her reaction, to Evelyns "moment of truth," was not one of surprise, disgust, or horror, it was actually very dull and forced fake "I didn't know" type of reaction. Shaunie has proven herself to be very messy and catty, she enjoys setting people up and that's exactly what this was.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> LOL. And will ALWAYS be around...
> 
> I didn't even bother watching that "Love and Hip Hop" show.  These Bball wives wore my brain out.  I can only tolerate one bird mentality show per year.



I was just about to make a thread about it! lol

I spit out my apple juice when Jim spelled Hustle.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> I was just about to make a thread about it! lol


 

Well darling, along with the Teen Mom silliness, that is another thread I will not participate in.  I love talking to you all, but I can't with that Hip Hop show or the Teen Mom show.


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> I was just about to make a thread about it! lol
> 
> I spit out my apple juice when Jim spelled Hustle.


 
H-U-S-L!

I don't care, I watched Love and Hip-Hop, and it was straight comedy to me. I died at Jim Jones's girl, Christy?, telling that other chick, Somanya, that she was mad the doctor did the Somanya's top teeth and not her bottom. Womp womp.


----------



## Olivia O.

ali w said:


> I was wondering why Tami was brought on the show and now I know why. Shaunie knew this information ahead of time. Her reaction, to Evelyns "moment of truth," was not one of surprise, disgust, or horror, it was actually very dull and forced fake "I didn't know" type of reaction. Shaunie has proven herself to be very messy and catty, she enjoys setting people up and that's exactly what this was.



That's how I felt about it. It felt like she knew the season was boring and wanted to create some serious drama for the finale.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Evelyn will definitely get hers...messin with a guy like Chad...yea, she'll get her karma.*~*


----------



## pollinilove

is a groupie someone who only goers after married men or is a groupie  someone who goes after all men ? cause if they are not taken i say go for it only if they do not have anyone


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*A groupie is usually someone who goes after men for a certain reason (ball players, fraternity, singer/musicians, actors, men with money, etc.) or a combination of these reasons.  They usually "use" these men for status/material things.*~*


----------



## cobalt71

BudgetBeauty said:


> H-U-S-L!
> 
> I don't care, I watched Love and Hip-Hop, and it was straight comedy to me. I died at Jim Jones's girl, Christy?, telling that other chick, Somanya, that she was mad the doctor did the Somanya's top teeth and not her bottom. Womp womp.


that show is priceless. i think i will watch it from now on because i could use a good laugh


----------



## pquiles

Jahpson said:


> I was just about to make a thread about it! lol
> 
> I spit out my apple juice when Jim spelled Hustle.


 

I thought he was going to spell it like the skit from the 80's Wayan's brothers show "In living color" 

"H-U-S-S-Ussell... Lol...


----------



## MickMick

Who remembers all of that Twitter drama between Ocho and the Basketball Wives?

http://bossiptwitter.com/2010/04/26...-goes-in-on-basketball-wives-then-apologizes/

Is this the beginning of their new relationship?  LOL  I did laugh at the "rental agreements" statement.  rofl!

I feel badly for Tami.  From day one she was on Team Evelyn.  She even admired her.  *crickets*  It went downhill when Evelyn said that Tami didn't exist.


----------



## pollinilove

i think its ok as long as he is not with anyone married or girlfriend . as long as he is single why not .


----------



## serafina

I found the real kicker to be Ev claiming she only slept with Kenny twice in six months. YEAH. OK. WE BELIEVE THAT ONE! Lmao. The way she went at Chad the first night, that skank had to have been all over kenny the same exact way for six months.

SUCH CLASSLESS FILTH!


----------



## pquiles

Ghetto or not... I feel bad for Tami.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Me too...I'm def Team Tami!!*~*


----------



## FullyLoaded

DC-Cutie said:


> I caught about .02 seconds of it yesterday and I ain't NEVER searched so quick for the remote. Fabs girlfriend was yapping about how Fab didn't want her going to events where there were professional athletes....
> 
> I.... can't....


 

She needs to stop. He doesn't even claim her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FullyLoaded said:


> She needs to stop. He doesn't even claim her.



I know, right!  He claims Adrienne from the Cheeta Girls & Rob Kardashian fame....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well I aint gonna lie. I WILL be watching Love and Hip Hop. I just saw the extended trailer. Is there a longer version that I missed?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well I aint gonna lie. I WILL be watching Love and Hip Hop. I just saw the extended trailer. Is there a longer version that I missed?


 
The premiere episode aired last Sunday. I think it was at 9:00 p.m., sandwiched between the BBW episodes. It was very funny, but you can tell some of it is very scripted.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Wait, were the BBW episodes the same? I only watched the one at 8:00 pm est.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BudgetBeauty said:


> The premiere episode aired last Sunday. I think it was at 9:00 p.m., sandwiched between the BBW episodes. It was very funny, but you can tell some of it is very scripted.



ok thanks. I am going to look out for it.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

tomz_grl said:


> ^Wait, were the BBW episodes the same? I only watched the one at 8:00 pm est.


 
They were the same.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I caught about .02 seconds of it yesterday and I ain't NEVER searched so quick for the remote.  Fabs girlfriend was yapping about how Fab didn't want her going to events where there were professional athletes....
> 
> I.... can't....





Sassys said:


> Yeah, I watched 2min and quickly turned to celebrity apprentice. That 2min was enough and it will never see the light of day in my house.
> 
> One chickenhead show per year for me.





Jahpson said:


> I was just about to make a thread about it! lol
> 
> I spit out my apple juice when Jim spelled Hustle.





BudgetBeauty said:


> H-U-S-L!
> 
> I don't care, I watched Love and Hip-Hop, and it was straight comedy to me. I died at Jim Jones's girl, Christy?, telling that other chick, Somanya, that she was mad the doctor did the Somanya's top teeth and not her bottom. Womp womp.





cobalt71 said:


> that show is priceless. i think i will watch it from now on because i could use a good laugh





pquiles said:


> I thought he was going to spell it like the skit from the 80's Wayan's brothers show "In living color"
> 
> "H-U-S-S-Ussell... Lol...





FullyLoaded said:


> She needs to stop. He doesn't even claim her.





DC-Cutie said:


> I know, right!  He claims Adrienne from the Cheeta Girls & Rob Kardashian fame....





BagOuttaHell said:


> Well I aint gonna lie. I WILL be watching Love and Hip Hop. I just saw the extended trailer. Is there a longer version that I missed?





BudgetBeauty said:


> The premiere episode aired last Sunday. I think it was at 9:00 p.m., sandwiched between the BBW episodes. It was very funny, but you can tell some of it is very scripted.




I made a thread on it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/vh1s-love-and-hip-hop-668089.html


----------



## New-New

serafina said:


> I found the real kicker to be Ev claiming she only slept with Kenny twice in six months. YEAH. OK. WE BELIEVE THAT ONE! Lmao. The way she went at Chad the first night, that skank had to have been all over kenny the same exact way for six months.
> 
> SUCH CLASSLESS FILTH!


i know right. i literally shouted at the tv "WE DON'T BELIEVE YOU; YOU NEED MORE PEOPLE!" when she said that foolishness.


----------



## RedDuchess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en3XMM6LjGI&feature=player_embedded

Finally saw the blowup, Eve is exactly what I thought she was, someone who goes for self, just like Eric warned Jen about


----------



## RedDuchess

Evelyn's problem is that she doesn't know how to eat crow, just admit that you were sleeping with a married man, didn't care, and then were phony, but don't pop slick, poppin' slick will get you a busted lip


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en3XMM6LjGI&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Finally saw the blowup, Eve is exactly what I thought she was, someone who goes for self, just like Eric warned Jen about


----------



## Sassys

Basketball Wives - Evelyn On Her Fight With Tami


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Isn't it time VH1 added quotations around Wives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami?  Confused?  How can a woman be confused when another says "I slept with your man."....


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, now she's too grown to be fighting people...  Wasn't Eve the Water Throwing Champion of 2010?


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> oh, now she's too grown to be fighting people... Wasn't eve the water throwing champion of 2010?


 

lmao!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

why would tami forgive her when she couldn't even forgive suzi for a slip of the tongue when her slip of the cooch was FAR worst... 

Evelyn here's your chair *_/* SIT


----------



## chantal1922

I don't see why Evelyn is confused. She told the woman she slept with her ex husband and she didn't exist. Tami knows Evelyn is full of it. Evelyn knew Kenny was married at the time. She just didn't care.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> I don't see why Evelyn is confused. She told the woman she slept with her ex husband and she didn't exist. Tami knows Evelyn is full of it. Evelyn knew Kenny was married at the time. She just didn't care.


 

Whore's are usually easily confused.


----------



## RedDuchess

After reviewing the tape multiple times, Evelyn was NOT ready to fight back, and uhmm meeting with Shauni to go over what happened on camera....too phoney, Tammi is the one you should be meeting with on camera so we can see you eat your humble pie, instead of the big talk Evelyn likes to do when cameras are rolling


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> After reviewing the tape multiple times, Evelyn was NOT ready to fight back, and uhmm meeting with Shauni to go over what happened....to phoney, Tammi is the one you should be meeting with


 
Meeting with Tami could have been whop azz round 2!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Meeting with Tami could have been whop azz round 2!!!


 

And I must be present for that


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sassys said:


> And I must be present for that


----------



## Jasmine K.

.pursefiend. said:


> why would tami forgive her when she couldn't even forgive suzi for a slip of the tongue when her slip of the cooch was FAR worst...
> 
> Evelyn here's your chair *_/* SIT



 co sign x 1000


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> why would tami forgive her when she couldn't even forgive suzi for a slip of the tongue when her slip of the cooch was FAR worst...
> 
> *Evelyn here's your chair _/ SIT*


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, now she's too grown to be fighting people...  *Wasn't Eve the Water Throwing Champion of 2010*?




I was going to say that was Suzie, but I remembered Eve threw two cups...


----------



## JosiePotenza

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, now she's too grown to be fighting people... Wasn't Eve the Water Throwing Champion of 2010?


 
 Right!



.pursefiend. said:


> why would tami forgive her when she couldn't even forgive suzi for a slip of the tongue when her slip of the cooch was FAR worst...
> 
> *Evelyn here's your chair _/ SIT*


 
:lolots:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

TMZ is reporting Evil-yn (hehe) is bailing out on the next season of BW's.  She's saying she was stabbed in the back by producers. Boohoo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"producers" - is that code word for Shaunie?  I mean she is the exec producer....


----------



## JosiePotenza

WHAAA?! Eve lying.
She and Cinco must have a show coming on VH1 soon.
Didn't I hear something about that??
Ain't no-damn-body stab her in the back. 

_"Evil-yn"_  cute


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Evelyn really does need to have a seat.  We all know how much she loves drama/attention (good or bad) so this "story" is just another way for her to draw more attention to herself.*~*


----------



## pquiles

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Evelyn really does need to have a seat. We all know how much she loves drama/attention (good or bad) so this "story" is just another way for her to draw more attention to herself.*~*


 

True... Maybe the coupling of her and Ochro zilcho is just another way for VH1 to have a spin off.  Sort of like Adrienne Curry from America Next Top Model and her Brady hubby, Flava Flav and Brigette Nielsen etc.. etc.. etc...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*They met on Twitter...I wouldn't put anything past them.  I def think it's a publicity stunt.*~*


----------



## FullyLoaded

I don't believe VH1 is giving them a show. She is a non- factor. Was his show even popular enough that he would get another? I don't get why their supposed show is getting all of this mention.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami?  Confused?  How can a woman be confused when another says "I slept with your man."....


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## pquiles

FullyLoaded said:


> I don't believe VH1 is giving them a show. She is a non- factor. Was his show even popular enough that he would get another? I don't get why their supposed show is getting all of this mention.


 

His show wasn't very popular, but reality stars are always trying to extend their 15 mins of fame so I wouldn't be surprise to see a spin off...


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

You kidding Ev quit reality tv....NEVER


----------



## needloub

Everytime I see the last scene, all I have in my head is "close your legs to married men."  LOL!


----------



## NailCandy101

Shaunie set that ish up. PERIOD.


----------



## PurseFreak17

It took this episode to bring be back to tPf! Heeeeeeeeeeey, Ladies!
1. Shaunie cannot be friend to everyone. These women go on and on and on about "groupies" when they need to all face the fact that Ev is one of them. She is the enemy!! Bad news. Bad. Bad news. And if I were Tammi I wouldn't have anything to do with Shaunie either. That's right, on this, you gotta choose a side. 
2. The issue is not hat she slept with the man. It's that she didn't own up to it from jump, and she also won't own up to the fact that in the early 90s she didn't ask any questions. Not taht she didn;t "know he was married or engaged," but that she didn't care. Let's be real, Ev!
3. Ev was pushing Jen to be single and rid of Eric, and now that Jen is single here comes Ev gushing about her new athlete boo. How can Jen be happy for you, Ev?? She's going through a divorce? If i were going through a divorce I wouldn't want to witness anyone else's bliss! Ev, know your audience. Furthermore, If I were Jen I'd totally feel some "type" of way about the single fabulous life Ev was always selling her. Now she's about to be single and where is her single bff??
4. Conclusion: Ev is one self centered b, who has a warped sense of self and is little more than a modern day courtesan. She is no one's friend, and all that extra about jen being her "bff," we'll see how long that lasts....


----------



## gre8dane

.pursefiend. said:


> Evelyn here's your chair *_/* SIT


 


NailCandy101 said:


> Shaunie set that ish up. PERIOD.


 
Yup, which is why Shaunie needs to SIT as well!  That video was ridiculous - another silly attempt to 'splain it all away.  Fail!



PurseFreak17 said:


> It took this episode to bring be back to tPf! Heeeeeeeeeeey, Ladies!
> 1. Shaunie cannot be friend to everyone. These women go on and on and on about "groupies" when they need to all face the fact that *Ev is one of them. She is the enemy!! Bad news. Bad. Bad news. And if I were Tammi I wouldn't have anything to do with Shaunie either. That's right, on this, you gotta choose a side. *
> 2. The issue is not hat she slept with the man. It's that she didn't own up to it from jump, and she also won't own up to the fact that in the early 90s she didn't ask any questions. Not taht she didn;t "know he was married or engaged," but that she didn't care. Let's be real, Ev!
> 3. Ev was pushing Jen to be single and rid of Eric, and now that Jen is single here comes Ev gushing about her new athlete boo. How can Jen be happy for you, Ev?? She's going through a divorce? If i were going through a divorce I wouldn't want to witness anyone else's bliss! Ev, know your audience. Furthermore, If I were Jen I'd totally feel some "type" of way about the single fabulous life Ev was always selling her. Now she's about to be single and where is her single bff??
> 4. Conclusion: Ev is one self centered b, who has a warped sense of self and is little more than a modern day courtesan. She is no one's friend, and all that extra about jen being her "bff," we'll see how long that lasts....


 
Agree with the bolded!  Especially considering how much Shaunie was pushin up on Gloria, bad-mouthing & harrassing Gloria because Gloria would not turn on her sister for Shaunie!?!?  Puuuhleze, if Shaunie were for real, she would have gotten up & moved out of the way to let Tami handle her business that evening.

Shaunie's credibility is long gone now.  Time for a new group of producers, script writers & real 'wives'.


----------



## lareina507

I'm mad Evelyn said Jen was a little jealous about her relationship with OchoCinco. Clearly they're not really best friends. 

Sidenote: does anyone know if Jen's lipglosses are out?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I LOVED the hairdo that one of the not on the show wives had. It was the one that used a bottle of Let's Jam gel on one side of her head. LOVES it.


----------



## New-New

I-I like Shaunie. *runs and hides*


----------



## Eclipse4

BagOuttaHell said:


> I LOVED the hairdo that one of the not on the show wives had. It was the one that used a bottle of Let's Jam gel on one side of her head. LOVES it.



Lol, her hair was a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I wanted to laugh at her do, but then I remembered that she is a cancer survivor and I think, her hair is just starting to grow back.


----------



## gre8dane

lareina507 said:


> I'm mad Evelyn said Jen was a little jealous about her relationship with OchoCinco. Clearly they're not really best friends.


 
Well you know everyone is always 'jealous' of the other on these shows.  Not a fan of Jen, but I don't see Jen flashing someone she's never met over Skype & then plan a sex trip to see him.



New-New said:


> I-I like Shaunie. *runs and hides*


 
I like Shaunie in photographs only, still & silent.



DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I wanted to laugh at her do, but then I remembered that she is a cancer survivor and I think, her hair is just starting to grow back.


 
I was going to comment on the hair, but saw this post so I'll just 

Also, Gloria having lunch with the crazy BBW Christie whatever her name.  I'm sure she'd love to be on the show so she can show all of them how it's really done!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Also, Gloria having lunch with the crazy BBW Christie whatever her name. I'm sure she'd love to be on the show so she can show all of them how it's really done!


 
Jackie is THE wife of wives!  She is business, all others, childsplay!  When she ran out of the stands to hit a player over the head with her LV bag after he got into an argument with Doug - I DIED :boxing::boxing:  That's what you call ride or die!


----------



## chantal1922

wait who is Jackie?


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Jackie is THE wife of wives! She is business, all others, childsplay! When she ran out of the stands to hit a player over the head with her LV bag after he got into an argument with Doug - I DIED :boxing::boxing: That's what you call ride or die!


 

please tell me there's a video for this


----------



## chantal1922

I am hoping there is video too lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

youtube is your friend...  I'm at work and can't access youtube otherwise I'd post it!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Jackie is THE wife of wives! She is business, all others, childsplay! When she ran out of the stands to hit a player over the head with her LV bag after he got into an argument with Doug - I DIED :boxing::boxing: That's what you call ride or die!


 

What??? Who is Jackie??  I don't follow sports lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> youtube is your friend... I'm at work and can't access youtube otherwise I'd post it!


 

What is her full name and her husband's name?


----------



## DC-Cutie

8) Fight your mans fights for him. During a 2002 preseason Kings-Lakers game, Doug Christie and Rick Fox were both ejected for fighting. While exiting the floor, Fox ran up behind Christie in the Kings tunnel and put him in a headlock. Mrs. Christy jumped out of her seat and started beating Fox with her purse. 
http://www.gogameface.com/blog_detail.php?postid=181

(scroll down to #8 and there is a link to the video)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok then I gotta give her a pass on the hair.

Who is Jackie? WHAT?? No one remembers the reality show she and Doug had. She went to every game. Even on the road. Her mother would stay at home with the kids. I think there was one episode where he had to have surgery and she didn't want any female doctors operating on him. It was on a BET channel. If Doug ever left her she would be the black Betty Broderick for sure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok then I gotta give her a pass on the hair.
> 
> Who is Jackie? WHAT?? No one remembers the reality show she and Doug had. She went to every game. Even on the road. Her mother would stay at home with the kids. I think there was one episode where he had to have surgery and she didn't want any female doctors operating on him. It was on a BET channel. If Doug ever left her she would be the black Betty Broderick for sure.


 
- She flew on the team plane or bus to EVERY game
- no females could interview Doug
- she was in the room with the NBA execs while Doug was negotiating his contracts (wives don't do this)

put it simply, she was stuck to him like flies to shi*t!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Matter of fact, she makes Tami look like Cinderella or even an angel


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes! Crazzzzy. Didn't they get re-married every year too? That isn't odd to me but this lady is serious about til death do us part.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok then I gotta give her a pass on the hair.
> 
> Who is Jackie? WHAT?? No one remembers the reality show she and Doug had. She went to every game. Even on the road. Her mother would stay at home with the kids. I think there was one episode where he had to have surgery and she didn't want any female doctors operating on him. It was on a BET channel. If Doug ever left her she would be the *black Betty Broderick for sure*.


 
I never watched the show, but I do remember seeing them on an E True Hollywood Story:NBA Wives episode.  I remember her saying she goes EVERYWHERE with him.  I did not know their names, but I remember thinking when Khloe K got married to Lamar, she should take tips from the woman that went to *every* game with her husband


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I never watched the show, but I do remember seeing them on an E True Hollywood Story:NBA Wives episode. I remember her saying she goes EVERYWHERE with him. I did not know their names, but I remember thinking when Khloe K got married to Lamar, she should take tips from the woman that went to *every* game with her husband


 
going to every game is cool, when you don't have kids.  But if you have a family stay yo azz home and there is no need to be on the bus or plane with his teammates...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Dogu Christie and Grant Hill are the only ones in NBA that I feel quite certain have never cheated. Doug, because Jackie would cut off his balls and wear them as earrings, and Grant, because he's such a sweetie.


----------



## Sassys

BudgetBeauty said:


> Dogu Christie and Grant Hill are the only ones in NBA that I feel quite certain have never cheated. Doug, because *Jackie would cut off his balls and wear them as earrings,* and Grant, because he's such a sweetie.


----------



## Sassys

I might have to check this out.  

http://www.amazon.com/Christies-Christie-Chantel-Pollard-William/dp/B000MQCD4I/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## gre8dane

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok then I gotta give her a pass on the hair.
> 
> Who is Jackie? WHAT?? No one remembers the reality show she and Doug had. She went to every game. Even on the road. Her mother would stay at home with the kids. I think there was one episode where he had to have surgery and she didn't want any female doctors operating on him. It was on a BET channel. If Doug ever left her she would be the *black Betty Broderick* for sure.


 




DC-Cutie said:


> Matter of fact,* she makes Tami look like Cinderella* or even an angel


 
Daaaang, can you imagine if Evelyn had told Jackie she slept with Doug before and/or during their marriage.  I shudder at what she would have done to Evelyn....


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> Daaaang, can you imagine if Evelyn had told Jackie she slept with Doug before and/or during their marriage. I shudder at what she would have done to Evelyn....


 
there would be funeral services shortly thereafter!


----------



## .pursefiend.

BudgetBeauty said:


> Dogu Christie and Grant Hill are the only ones in NBA that I feel quite certain have never cheated. Doug, because Jackie would cut off his balls and wear them as earrings, and Grant, because he's such a sweetie.


 

i forgot who said it...but someone recently said they too believe Grant Hill was one of the few hasn't cheated

 at testicle earrings


----------



## Eclipse4

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I wanted to laugh at her do, but then I remembered that she is a cancer survivor and I think, her hair is just starting to grow back.



Oh no, my bad...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I wanted to laugh at her do, but then *I remembered that she is a cancer survivor* and I think, her hair is just starting to grow back.


 

I thought that was Brandi Duncan (married to Jason Maxiell)


----------



## tomz_grl

The video of Jackie has been made private...or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## chantal1922

Sneak peek of the Reunion. Tammi looks pretty.
http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/630179/basketball-wives-2-reunion-sneak-peek.jhtml


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> I-I like Shaunie. *runs and hides*



same.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Sneak peek of the Reunion. Tammi looks pretty.
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/630179/basketball-wives-2-reunion-sneak-peek.jhtml


 

:boxing:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Tami always taking her shoes off?  I just noticed they are off in the beginning of the slap scene, while she's sitting on the bench


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Is Jackie the one that was sitting to the left?
She was the one that said she isn't friendly, she's just mean?
Or something like that?
If that is the one, she didn't come across as liking Gloria one bit.


----------



## JosiePotenza

PurseFreak17 said:


> It took this episode to bring be back to tPf! Heeeeeeeeeeey, Ladies!
> 1. Shaunie cannot be friend to everyone. These women go on and on and on about "groupies" when they need to all face the fact that Ev is one of them. She is the enemy!! Bad news. Bad. Bad news. And if I were Tammi I wouldn't have anything to do with Shaunie either. That's right, on this, you gotta choose a side.
> 2. The issue is not hat she slept with the man. It's that she didn't own up to it from jump, and she also won't own up to the fact that in the early 90s she didn't ask any questions. Not taht she didn;t "know he was married or engaged," but that she didn't care. Let's be real, Ev!
> *3. Ev was pushing Jen to be single and rid of Eric, and now that Jen is single here comes Ev gushing about her new athlete boo. How can Jen be happy for you, Ev?? She's going through a divorce? If i were going through a divorce I wouldn't want to witness anyone else's bliss! Ev, know your audience. Furthermore, If I were Jen I'd totally feel some "type" of way about the single fabulous life Ev was always selling her. Now she's about to be single and where is her single bff??*
> 4. Conclusion: Ev is one self centered b, who has a warped sense of self and is little more than a modern day courtesan. She is no one's friend, and all that extra about jen being her "bff," we'll see how long that lasts....


 
I knew it was going to happen though. That's why I hope Jen was really
sure of her decision to let go of her marriage.



lareina507 said:


> *I'm mad Evelyn said Jen was a little jealous about her relationship with OchoCinco. Clearly they're not really best friends. *
> 
> Sidenote: does anyone know if Jen's lipglosses are out?


 
Eve stay claiming someone is jealous of her. Even though I like her
she's not ill enough for someone to be jelly of her. Ppl w/ low self-
esteem want others to be jealous of them.



DC-Cutie said:


> Jackie is THE wife of wives! She is business, all others, childsplay! When she ran out of the stands to hit a player over the head with her LV bag after he got into an argument with Doug - I DIED :boxing::boxing: That's what you call ride or die!


I feel like Vanessa Bryant is trying to follow in her footsteps. 



BagOuttaHell said:


> Ok then I gotta give her a pass on the hair.
> 
> Who is Jackie? WHAT?? *No one remembers the reality show she and Doug had. *She went to every game. Even on the road. Her mother would stay at home with the kids. I think there was one episode where he had to have surgery and she didn't want any female doctors operating on him. It was on a BET channel. If Doug ever left her she would be the black Betty Broderick for sure.


 
I remember it. I didn't watch too many eps but although I thought
she does the most as far as making it her career to follow him
around... she was still cool to me.



DC-Cutie said:


> - She flew on the team plane or bus to EVERY game
> - no females could interview Doug
> - she was in the room with the NBA execs while Doug was negotiating his contracts (wives don't do this)
> 
> put it simply, she was stuck to him like flies to shi*t!


 
WOW. I didn't know it was that bad. Poor thing _(in my eyes)._ That's
just too much to be trying to keep a man.



gre8dane said:


> Daaaang, can you imagine if Evelyn had told Jackie she slept with Doug before and/or during their marriage. I shudder at what she would have done to Evelyn....


 




DC-Cutie said:


> Why is Tami always taking her shoes off? I just noticed they are off in the beginning of the slap scene, while she's sitting on the bench


 
Her shoes must always be hurting her OR she's always expecting to fight.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow@ Ev in that clip. she goes from apologetic to nasty biotch in 3.1 seconds! she really is full of ish and so fake. she seems like she has false confidence too but is super insecure underneath it all. 

word is she & Ocho are faking it for their show and he's got a GF in ATL. :/


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> I feel like Vanessa Bryant is trying to follow in her footsteps.



she might be trying, but failing miserably!


----------



## JosiePotenza

^^^:lolots:.....


----------



## tomz_grl

Have they announced the date for the reunion?


----------



## gre8dane

flsurfergirl3 said:


> wow@ *Ev in that clip. she goes from apologetic to nasty biotch in 3.1 seconds!* she really is full of ish and so fake. she seems like she has false confidence too but is super insecure underneath it all.
> 
> word is she & Ocho are faking it for their show and he's got a GF in ATL. :/


 
Yes she did, after the clip with Shaunie & the saying Tami knew all along and was trying to make her "mark" on the show.  Say what!??  Boooo Evelyn.  The way Evelyn flipped it shows she is lying & knew exactly what she was doing all along.  Her telling a drunk Tami about it all at the dinner is Evelyn attempting to make a "mark" on the show & in the "circle".  

Love Royce's dress and Evelyn is quick to rise up on Royce.  The fact that Suzie is missing is utterly ridiculous!

I'm glad there is a different host this reunion.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I like both Shaunie & Tami...Evelyn is trash. Period.  I thought I heard her say that she knew Kenny was engaged and had children, but not that he was married.  Uh, what?? Even still, she thought it was okay to sleep with a man who was engaged to someone else?? Evelyn is disgusting.*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ yeah, Royce called her out on that and she got a little upset.  Why does Eve seem to have amneisa or a case of STUPID!  she doesn't know this and she doesn't know that!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Probably because she doesn't remember her lies quickly enough.  Too many to keep track of...*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Suzie will show up later?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I doubt it...Suzie is terrified of Evelyn. I have no idea why though...Evelyn is all bark and no bite.*~*


----------



## pquiles

Evelyn would be more like all muffle if she got a nice fat lip!


----------



## RedDuchess

Aww Royce is finally looking like a lady in the reunion, except for the stupid ditty bop
Tammi is very pretty, especially for what she's been through, her and Royce will probably age the best
They're bleeping Spinderella's name?? who is her attorney???
So are we really to believe that Ocho Cinco is going to marry Evelyn, a known groupie...too much
Suzie will appear on the reunion, wouldn't be right for her not to, perhaps via satellite
And did Royce's man inject her with some Gangsta cause she has been coming real and hard this WHOLE season, loves it
Tami's reaction in the face of Evelyn's rudeness and nonchalant attitude was warranted, can you imagine bonding, talking and letting someone into your life, your pain, your thoughts, only to find out that they are exactly part of the reason you have suffered...BS

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/628784/tami-gets-emotional-at-jens-birthday-party.jhtml#id=1659525


----------



## RedDuchess

Ha, that whole First date video, just spewed Ev's whole game, she comes off sexual abrasive, and forward, which many guys will find refreshing.
Then she claims to be too busy, and unavailable, which as we all know only makes men want you more....to bad she hasn't figured out how to get from ring to altar


----------



## RedDuchess

Ha, the look of disgust on Jen's face as Evelyn is telling her about sleeping with Ocho on the first date, it's priceless, if it had a caption it would read "Oh S%$& Eric was right, this B%t@h is a groupie, and I have filed for a divorce listening to her"


----------



## pquiles

Just looked at the preveiw clips for the Reunion... Man, Evelyn has several degrees of lowness... Ugh!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ right. Evelyn is the worst. Chad can have her.


----------



## NailCandy101

.pursefiend. said:


> please tell me there's a video for this



YEP, Jackie DON'T mess around...she use to travel to ALL of Doug's away games...and stayed in his hotel room with him to keep the groupies away!...she will snatch a b*tch QUICK.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^the video didn't work for me

but the reunion show looks like it's gonna be good


----------



## Belle49

Tami looked damn good in that reunion clip.

Also I read somewhere they are trying to replace Royce.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^yeah supposedly with Chris Bosh's baby momma


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chris pulled the plug on that quickly.  He & his lawyers are preventing Allison from talking about him or their daughter on tv. I hope they find a replacement for Royce soon...I can't take another season of her stylistically challenged immature self.*~*


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Is Jackie the one that was sitting to the left?
> She was the one that said she isn't friendly, she's just mean?
> Or something like that?
> If that is the one, she didn't come across as liking Gloria one bit.



Anyone?


----------



## DC-Cutie

> Originally Posted by PinkSuadeSoho
> Is Jackie the one that was sitting to the left?
> She was the one that said she isn't friendly, she's just mean?
> Or something like that?
> If that is the one, she didn't come across as liking Gloria one bit


. 

Jackie was sitting at the table directly across from Gloria, not the one who said she "isn't friendly just mean"


----------



## mrs moulds

Belle49 said:


> Tami looked damn good in that reunion clip.
> 
> Also I read somewhere they are trying to replace Royce.


 
Good clip!!! 

I agree^^^Tami is a really a pretty girl just not a " girly girl"  and I won't rest until she kicks Evelyn's ass. And, speaking of hooker, Evelyn looked like one. Too much makeup and weave. She and Chad are made for one another, both are attention hoes.. The word on the street is Evelyn want off the show because she feel like the producers exploited the affair with Kenny and she is embarrassed. Boo,friggen Hoo  I can't stand that b****!  And, I wouldn't be suprised a bit if she slept with Eric too. 

Now getting to Royce, I loved her! For once, she looked like an adult and kept it real hood. 

Can wait to see the entire show.


----------



## pquiles

RedDuchess said:


> Ha, that whole First date video, just spewed Ev's whole game, she comes off sexual abrasive, and forward, which many guys will find refreshing.
> Then she claims to be too busy, and unavailable, which as we all know only makes men want you more....to bad she hasn't figured out how to get from ring to altar


 
So true!  We all got to see her nastiness (allowed the camera to tape Ocho about to tap dat a**) the 1st day they actually met.  She smells worse than


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle49

pquiles said:


> So true!  We all got to see her nastiness (allowed the camera to tape Ocho about to tap dat a**) the 1st day they actually met.  She smells worse than



Girl please who knows what those two have been doing on Ichat together whey they be webcaming. lol


----------



## gre8dane

Belle49 said:


> Girl please who knows what those two have been doing on Ichat together whey they be webcaming. lol


 
It's very safe to assume they have been doing all kinds of 'chatting' & flashing online.  That's how Evelyn could show up like a call girl.  They both knew what was going to happen since their "relationship had progressed to that level".


----------



## Sassys

Royce photo shoot


----------



## Jahpson

did yall year that Suzi will not be returning next season? surprise..not


----------



## Jahpson

Royce looks like a true groupie in those pics.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*^She really does...smh*~*


----------



## pollinilove

did royce and howard date or was it just sex ?


----------



## gre8dane

Jahpson said:


> Royce looks like a true groupie in those pics.


 
What was the purpose of this photo shoot?  If someone offered me a photo shoot, I'd have a completely different concept of what I'd want to do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grab some popcorn and a nice cool drink:

http://bossip.com/354875/shaunie-on...q-hoopz-plus-evelyn-quitting-show-video69691/


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Grab some popcorn and a nice cool drink:
> 
> http://bossip.com/354875/shaunie-on...q-hoopz-plus-evelyn-quitting-show-video69691/


Hoopz tried to come across all sweet and innocent on Flavor of Love, but dang I didn't know she was a Ho/Groupie. I'm suprised Shaq is marrying her. How many other 'famous' people has she been with.



My comments from the video:



> Ok, did I miss something, Suzie is not 'light skinned, she's White?
> 
> I love how they say 'allegedly' on everything
> 
> Evelyn, "He became broke and she left..."
> 
> I'm sorry but with 'friends' like Evilyn, who needs enemies!


----------



## pquiles

Belle49 said:


> Girl please who knows what those two have been doing on Ichat together whey they be webcaming. lol


 

You sure are right about that!


----------



## illini3

I know I am in the minority but if I put myself in Evelyn's shoes, it would be really hard for me to tell Tammi that I slept with her ex.  I really feel like she was put on the spot to say something at the restaurant.  Jennifer said she knew already and I feel like she told Shaunie to ask for her advice.  I also dont think it is a big deal nowadays if a girl sleeps with a guy on the first date.  While there might be some of us that dont agree with it, it doesnt mean they are a bad person because they did.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

mrs moulds said:


> Good clip!!!
> 
> I agree^^^Tami is a really a pretty girl just not a " girly girl"  an*d I won't rest until she kicks Evelyn's ass*. And, speaking of hooker, Evelyn looked like one. Too much makeup and weave. *She and Chad are made for one another, both are attention hoes*..* The word on the street is Evelyn want off the show because she feel like the producers exploited the affair with Kenny and she is embarrassed. Boo,friggen Hoo  I can't stand that b****!  And, I wouldn't be suprised a bit if she slept with Eric too*.
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised about Eric
> 
> Now getting to Royce, I loved her! For once, she looked like an adult and kept it real hood.
> 
> Can wait to see the entire show.



This^
Amen^


----------



## chantal1922

Ladybug09 said:


> Hoopz tried to come across all sweet and innocent on Flavor of Love, but dang I didn't know she was a Ho/Groupie. I'm suprised Shaq is marrying her. How many other 'famous' people has she been with.
> 
> 
> 
> My comments from the video:


I remember hearing rumors she was TI's side piece at one point.


----------



## mrs moulds

chantal1922 said:


> I remember hearing rumors she was TI's side piece at one point.


 
And Chad's!!!! This girl gets around!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the reunion is on!


----------



## natcolb65

It's kinda boring to me. He's not asking any good questions.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Evelyn repulses me. That is all.


----------



## needloub

It seems like tomorrow's continuation will be much better...


----------



## serafina

what???? when was the reunion on?! i thought it was supposed to be tonight... omg cant believe i missed it. are they re-airing it tonight?


----------



## DC-Cutie

It will air again tonight... not sure of the time


----------



## chantal1922

I think it comes on at 8:00 tonight.


----------



## baglady925

I don't see what the big deal is about Evelyn being sexually free whether it's the first date last date who cares she's a grown woman! Somebody has to be! We all can't be reserved virgins lol forgot to add esp if the sexual chemistry is there. At the age of damn near 40 or 40 something the "ooh u did that on the first date" is so high school!


----------



## DC-Cutie

baglady925 said:


> I don't see what the big deal is about Evelyn being sexually free whether it's the first date last date who cares she's a grown woman! Somebody has to be! We all can't be reserved virgins lol forgot to add esp if the sexual chemistry is there. At the age of damn near 40 or 40 something the "ooh u did that on the first date" is so high school!



I think the fact that she has a child (in college, so I'm sure it's not good for her) and she's putting her ho tendencies on national TV is the big deal that some people have with it...


----------



## chantal1922

^^ ditto. I don't care if Evelyn slept with him on the first meet up. She is grown and that is her choice. I just couldn't believe she let that part of the night be filmed. He daughter saw this. Not good imo. Evelyn should have saved the grown and sexy time for later. After the camera crew left.


----------



## JNH14

What a train wreck...


----------



## Jahpson

evelyn gave him some on the first date because she wants to make a trip to Louis Vuitton. Lets keep it real here. She has a motive. Has nothing to do with being a big girl. This chick is after material items.


----------



## chantal1922

Who is this guy hosting the reunion? I have seen him millions of times but never knew his name. I can't believe Evelyn said she thinks Tammi knew before Evelyn said something. You know Tammi would have confronted Evelyn if she knew. None of these women are angels but Evelyn is a really ugly person. You can tell she things her ish doesn't stink because she is engaged to Chad. All I have to say is karma is a bish.


----------



## Jahpson

john salley.

i think he use to play in the nba...

loved the "i screwed chad" comment. eve's face was priceless!


----------



## meluvs2shop

john salley is a good host for this show but its moving at a snails pace! SO. ANNOYING.

even andy cohen (for the most part) dives right in to the juicy stuff. what a weak 1st hour!!


----------



## tonij2000

What a ring!


----------



## chantal1922

That ring is nice. I am loving Royce for speaking her mind. Evelyn looks like a bobble head.


----------



## New-New

chantal1922 said:


> That ring is nice. I am loving Royce for speaking her mind. Evelyn looks like a bobble head.



Same here. 

I'm glad it's not just me who thinks that Chad and Ev's relationship is fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

with John being associated with the NBA, I'm sure he's heard about Eve and her ways...  The same way Eric said he new about Eve, before Jen new about her - DAMN!


----------



## chantal1922

I forgot all about Gloria.


----------



## serafina

John doesnt look like he likes Ev too much. Could be that he knows all about her skank ways being in the nba and all.

For someone who supposedly liked Tami, she sure as hell doesnt seem apologetic or regretful about kenny. In fact she's coming harder than Tami is... what a bird


----------



## shopingisfun

Jahpson said:


> evelyn gave him some on the first date because she wants to make a trip to Louis Vuitton. Lets keep it real here. She has a motive. Has nothing to do with being a big girl. This chick is after material items.



I so agree.  Ev appears to be so attracted to Chad which seems to be a crock of sh*t.  She's attracted to his bankroll.  But, I guess she better get it while it's hottt because beauty is only skin deep (she almost look like a tranny) and Chad is just an attention seeker.  Lets see if they really make it to the alter.

Everyone see Tami as the so real chick.  Real ghetto in my opinion.  I think she's kind of tacky, but I guess she's trying to get it together.  

Royce is annoying to me.  She run her mouth too much and she does look like a high school girl instead of a woman.

There's something about Shaunie that I can't put my finger on.  Is she another chick with her nose up in the air or a sh*t starter?  She had quite a few scenes that was not so classy how I actually pictured her.

Jennifer is another story.  I hope she has a mind of her own and is not joined at Ev's hip next season.  The two of them are starting to look alike.


----------



## prettyprincess

Tammi is the best part of the show!! Cant wait for Royce and Evelyns fight tomorrow.


----------



## ilovefashion87

evelyn does look like a bobble head, and her hair and make up is YUCk


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> I think the fact that she has a child (in college, so I'm sure it's not good for her) and she's putting her ho tendencies on national TV is the big deal that some people have with it...


 

Indeed!  Also the fact that if the shoe was on one of the other ladies, she herself would have said something.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Evelyn's body is nice but as time goes on I am noticing that she looks like a drag queen in the face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Evelyn's body is nice but as time goes on I am noticing that she looks like a drag queen in the face.


 
very harsh! She looks best with soft makeup, since her natural features are a little hard - like her jawline, that big ass forehead and her fake teeth... soft is better.

Also, she looks best with bangs..

Tami - looks GREAT!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tami looked amazing on the reunion show. I am so glad for her. Please let her keep it together.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tami did look good.

evelyn's teeth bother me... way too big for her mouth. she should have not bought that LV bag and paid a little extra for a better dentist.


----------



## DC-Cutie

instead of fuggin for CLs and LVs, she should have done it for better fitting luminers or veneers..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> instead of fuggin for CLs and LVs, she should have done it for better fitting luminers or veneers..


 

Damn. LMAO!!


----------



## Sassys

I thought the reunion was rather boring. They talked about Evelyn and Kenny right away (and we all saw that on the preview clip I posted), so there was really nothing left to talk about. They need to ask some viewer questions likt Anndy Cohen does on his reunion shows. 

I want to know if Jen and Evelyn are still really close. Jen's body language was very off toward Evelyn last night. Wonder if they will bring up Evelyn saying Jen is jealous of Chad.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^That is what I am curious to know.  I mean when they showed the clip I don't know why Salley didn't start to question how Jen felt about Evelyn who is supposedly her girl, her bff.... comments about her being jealous.


----------



## Sassys

Bonus Clips

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631329/backstage-with-gloria-and-suzie-part-1.jhtml#id=1659744

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631330/backstage-with-gloria-and-suzie-part-2.jhtml#id=1659744

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631334/behind-the-scenes-part-1.jhtml#id=1659744
As soon as legal finishes with you??????

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631332/behind-the-scenes-part-2.jhtml#id=1659744


----------



## Sassys

TMZ has learned "Basketball Wives" star Evelyn Lozada is giving show producers an ultimatum -- either pay her $20,000 an episode ... or she's gone for good.

As we previously reported, Lozada has already threatened to leave the show -- after, we're told. she became upset because she believes the producers of the show leaked sensitive information about her to another cast member in hopes of inciting a violent confrontation between the two women.

Sources close to the production tell TMZ, Lozada and the other girls currently pull in around $7,500 an episode -- which means Lozada's latest demand would mean a SERIOUS raise.

No word yet on the show's next move.


----------



## .pursefiend.

suzie gets on my nerves "i dont wanna deal with the negativity" girl STFU and straighten evelyn's teeth out


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I thought the reunion was rather boring. They talked about Evelyn and Kenny right away (and we all saw that on the preview clip I posted), so there was really nothing left to talk about. They need to ask some viewer questions likt Anndy Cohen does on his reunion shows.
> 
> *I want to know if Jen and Evelyn are still really close. Jen's body language was very off toward Evelyn last night. Wonder if they will bring up Evelyn saying Jen is jealous of Chad*.




I agree. Jen seemed standoffish with Evelyn.

I hope their friendship is a bust, she doesn't not need someone like Evelyn in her corner...


----------



## DC-Cutie

did anybody peep this:  when Royce was saying something about the calling TMZ, Jen looked like she was about to co-sign with her!


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> I agree. Jen seemed standoffish with Evelyn.
> 
> I hope their friendship is a bust, she doesn't not need someone like Evelyn in her corner...


 
Maybe she finally is seeing her for what she is. Eric warned her "If Evelyn is your best-friend you're through"!! Classic line of the season. 



DC-Cutie said:


> did anybody peep this: when Royce was saying something about the calling TMZ, Jen looked like she was about to co-sign with her!


 
Didn't notice, but I am glad Royce is sticking up for herself to Evelyn. Bi$h needs to be shut down!!

I wanted to smack Evelyn's face when she said Tami knew she was Kenny's jump-off.  If Tami knew about Evelyn, you better believe she would have said something the minute she was introduced to her.  Tami is not one for the games and bullsh$t.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Eric needs his own show...  From a distance, his swag is sexy as hell...

Eric to Jen: "What's good?" - LOL


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Bonus Clips
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631329/backstage-with-gloria-and-suzie-part-1.jhtml#id=1659744
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631330/backstage-with-gloria-and-suzie-part-2.jhtml#id=1659744
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631334/behind-the-scenes-part-1.jhtml#id=1659744
> As soon as legal finishes with you??????
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631332/behind-the-scenes-part-2.jhtml#id=1659744




looks like its over for Jen and Eve

Jen is talking with Suzie. yay Jen


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody surprised that Royce and her man aren't still together?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eric needs his own show... *From a distance, his swag is sexy as hell...*
> 
> Eric to Jen: "What's good?" - LOL


 

LMAO. 

I would watch a reality show about him though.

I can't get this pic out of my head


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody surprised that Royce and her man aren't still together?


 
Nope.  I don't think he was ridding her coat-tails, but they just had no chemistry.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody surprised that Royce and her man aren't still together?



very surprised.

It couldn't have been over the price of the ring. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I would watch a reality show about him though.
> 
> I can't get this pic out of my head


 
is that Dumb Donald?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> is that Dumb Donald?


 

Mushmouth


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Mushmouth


 
howbe yoube - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> howbe yoube - LOL


 

LMAO! Whenever Eric is on screen, my brain instantly thinks about mushmouth. Last night when they showed his clip, I could not stop starring at his mouth and never really heard what he said lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^Cliff notes:

Jen, you's a fool for listening to that trick, Eve.  You wouldn't be shat without me and my money...  the end!


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> instead of fuggin for CLs and LVs, she should have done it for better fitting luminers or veneers..


*dead*



Jahpson said:


> I agree. Jen seemed standoffish with Evelyn.
> 
> I hope their friendship is a bust, she doesn't not need someone like Evelyn in her corner...


ita.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I would watch a reality show about him though.
> 
> I can't get this pic out of my head


----------



## mrs moulds

Sassys said:


> Maybe she finally is seeing her for what she is. Eric warned her "If Evelyn is your best-friend you're through"!! Classic line of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice, but I am glad Royce is sticking up for herself to Evelyn. Bi$h needs to be shut down!!
> 
> I wanted to smack Evelyn's face when she said Tami knew she was Kenny's jump-off. If Tami knew about Evelyn, you better believe she would have said something the minute she was introduced to her. Tami is not one for the games and bullsh$t.


 


All good post...

And TMZ, yes, so called " celebraties " call TMZ all the time. The Kardashians, Paris Hilton and Brittney Spears do it all the time!  This is how they get press. So, I totally believe Royce when she mentioned calling TMZ due to the Evenlyn & Jen asking her to do so.  

Poor Little Suzie.... If I were her, I wouldn't have put myself through the drama.  She need to hang out with some serious " down sistas" and it "ain't a color thing", I mean sista with attitude so that she can delevope a back bone. That timed personality will get eatten up alive by the Evelyn's and Tami's of the world.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eric needs his own show...  *From a distance, his swag is sexy as hell...*
> 
> Eric to Jen: "What's good?" - LOL


:ninja: I agree...


----------



## miss alice

^^Agree and LOL @ "from a distance" comment...lol..


----------



## miss alice

sassys said:


> lmao.
> 
> I would watch a reality show about him though.
> 
> I can't get this pic out of my head


 

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Bonus Clips
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631329/backstage-with-gloria-and-suzie-part-1.jhtml#id=1659744
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631330/backstage-with-gloria-and-suzie-part-2.jhtml#id=1659744
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631334/behind-the-scenes-part-1.jhtml#id=1659744
> As soon as legal finishes with you??????
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/631332/behind-the-scenes-part-2.jhtml#id=1659744




*~*Suzie, we all know that you really are scared of Evelyn, so stop denying it.  I believe Evelyn leaked her own pics, but I'm not sure about Jen.  Gloria has no purpose on the show, & I hope she does not come back.  I agree with everyone who said that Jen shouldn't be friends with Evelyn...that girl is messy, trashy, & low.  Looks wise, I liked Royce, Evelyn, & Shanuie's dresses & Tami looked pretty.  HATED Gloria's dress.*~*



DC-Cutie said:


> anybody surprised that Royce and her man aren't still together?



*~*Nope.  He seemed extra feminine to me, and whoever said they had no chemistry was dead on.*~*


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Sassys said:


> Nope. I don't think he was ridding her coat-tails, but they just had no chemistry.


 
I thought he treated Royce like a kid during that fashion show rehearsal thing. Definitely saw no chemistry between them.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> I agree. Jen seemed standoffish with Evelyn.
> 
> I hope their friendship is a bust, she doesn't not need someone like Evelyn in her corner...


 
I think their friendship is either over, and they're taking a break. Shaunie was interviewed this past week and she said she's been the only who has been there for Evelyn during this time.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ev & Jen can't be that close since Jen never told Ev about her lip gloss line! I think they're just BFFs on and for the show! 

Shaunie is a trouble maker as a PP mentioned. She knew Jen's bday dinner was boring and needed to spice things up! And she sure did when she told Ev she needed to talk to Tami about Kenny.


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Ev & Jen can't be that close since Jen never told Ev about her lip gloss line! I think they're just BFFs on and for the show!
> 
> Shaunie is a trouble maker as a PP mentioned. She knew Jen's bday dinner was boring and needed to spice things up! And she sure did when she told Ev she needed to talk to Tami about Kenny.


 

Evelyn was in Jen's wedding so I do believe they are friends.  I don't always tell my BFF everything right away.  I sometimes keep things to myself until it is final.

Evelyn knew if she told Tami after she had been drinking she was going to get an a$$ kicking.  There is no way in hell she didn't see it coming.


----------



## Jahpson

I think Jen knew what kind of friend Evelyn was from the jump and that is why she didn't tell her about the lipgloss venture. She probably wasn't surprised with the stick in butt comment.


----------



## pollinilove

what do you all think if christy rice and larsa pippen had been on this show? they are on the housewives of miami


----------



## pollinilove

i think larsa would look down on eve . they never start any drama they just look down on others thats why i ask


----------



## needloub

Anyone watching?  Much more interesting than yesterday!


----------



## *Jem*

Ahh watching now! Royce is killing me!


----------



## needloub

^^She isn't holding back is she?  All I see is Jen sweating...LOL!


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh Ashley's voice. She must have been sick when they filmed the reunion.


----------



## needloub

chantal1922 said:


> Ugh Ashley's voice. She must have been sick when they filmed the reunion.



Definitely!  She didn't even say anything that important.  Bring on Gloria...she'll talk smack back to them...LOL!


----------



## pquiles

Suzie about to come in...


----------



## chantal1922

I love Gloria's necklace but not with that dress.


----------



## chantal1922

So you are ready to have kids with a man and live with him but not get married? Girl bye.


----------



## MickMick

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eric needs his own show... From a distance, his swag is sexy as hell...
> 
> Eric to Jen: "What's good?" - LOL


 
:wondering

I agree.  Eric does have something about him.  I like that he isn't a b.s. man.  However that carbuncle and those Mr. Ed teeth have got to go!

I can't wait to see tonight's episode!


----------



## pquiles

Why get engaged if you're not ready to be married?-- Hmmm


----------



## chantal1922

^^ right!


----------



## wordpast

theYBF is reporting that Evleyn is asking for 20K an episode to return for season 3.


----------



## pquiles

Suzie seems the most genuine... well, her and Tammi.  Royce is keeping it real!


----------



## needloub

Royce is really bringing it!


----------



## chantal1922

Royce sure is bringing it. She isn't backing down from bobble head!


----------



## *Jem*

God Eve is trash. No class. She couldnt put a sentence together without a B, F or MFer. And looks like she lost weight since the season her cheeks and chin look terrible. Also that drag queen blush didn't help.


----------



## pquiles

Nope... Evelyn got it twisted when she thought she could bully Royce.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> Why get engaged if you're not ready to be married?-- Hmmm



more importantly why have kids if you're not ready to be married?  At this point, why pay for the cow when you can get the milk for free.

Gloria and Laura = basic bird mentality!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jem* said:


> God Eve is trash. No class. She couldnt put a sentence together without a B, F or MFer. And looks like she lost weight since the season her cheeks and chin look terrible. Also that drag queen blush didn't help.



Amen... Amen and Amen!  Eve could NEVER go on Oprah, because O ain't playin all that bleep, bleep, bleep.  My father used to say, that you have absolutely nothing to say when all you do is curse.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Amen... Amen and Amen!  Eve could NEVER go on Oprah, because O ain't playin all that bleep, bleep, bleep.  My father used to say, that you have absolutely nothing to say when all you do is curse.



Preach!!!! She is a piggy in designer duds! Doesn't matter how much makeup, hair, fakeness ya slap on...she's trash.


----------



## tannedsilk

DC-Cutie said:


> Amen... Amen and Amen!  Eve could NEVER go on Oprah, because O ain't playin all that bleep, bleep, bleep.  *My father used to say, that you have absolutely nothing to say when all you do is curs*e.



Amen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is a clip of the fight, when Jackie Christie runs through with her LV - LOL...  This isn't the best one, she's around the :18 mark.  Look quick, she has on the doo-rag ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4CqDK3yUNE


----------



## MickMick

Hmmm...I noticed that VH-1 let the f-bomb slide through during Royce and Evelyn's...verbal fisticuffs?

You know...That was tacky.  Whatever shred of respect I had for Evelyn went out of the window with that exchange.  Actually I am ashamed for the two of them.


----------



## JosiePotenza

A friend just told me that Royce said on her twitter that she may pledge a 
grad chapter of AKA (Alpha Kappa Alpha Sorority Inc.).... majority of the 
women in my fam or AKAs so, I'll have to get some opinions of how they'd 
feel about this. _*shrug*_ Royce is alright but is AKA material??


I miss the first 15 minutes of the BBW reunion so I have to get caught up.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> more importantly why have kids if you're not ready to be married? At this point, why pay for the cow when you can get the milk for free.
> 
> Gloria and Laura = basic bird mentality!


 

True.... They have the kids b/c they're thinking permanent connection to the baller.  I guess they call that "Game"?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

So glad Royce threw the smack right back at Ev. Tami looked good. Was sad that it didn't have more flavour to the show.


----------



## pquiles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> So glad Royce threw the smack right back at Ev. Tami looked good. Was sad that it didn't have more flavour to the show.


 

Me too!


----------



## chantal1922

JosiePotenza said:


> A friend just told me that Royce said on her twitter that she may pledge a
> grad chapter of AKA (Alpha Kappa Alpha Sorority Inc.).... majority of the
> women in my fam or AKAs so, I'll have to get some opinions of how they'd
> feel about this. _*shrug*_ Royce is alright but is AKA material??
> 
> 
> I miss the first 15 minutes of the BBW reunion so I have to get caught up.


I am not an AKA (I'm a SGRHO) but Royce needs to have a seat if she tweeted that. That is all...


----------



## tonij2000

Their conversation is sooooo childish.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ right! I swear none of them can form a sentence without cursing.


----------



## miss alice

did Royce butcher "herve leger"?


----------



## .pursefiend.

JosiePotenza said:


> A friend just told me that Royce said on her twitter that she may pledge a
> grad chapter of AKA (Alpha Kappa Alpha Sorority Inc.).... majority of the
> women in my fam or AKAs so, I'll have to get some opinions of how they'd
> feel about this. _*shrug*_ Royce is alright but is AKA material??
> 
> 
> I miss the first 15 minutes of the BBW reunion so I have to get caught up.


 
why would she tweet that?!



miss alice said:


> did Royce butcher "herve leger"?


 
straight murdered it


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> A friend just told me that Royce said on her twitter that she may pledge a
> grad chapter of AKA (Alpha Kappa Alpha Sorority Inc.).... majority of the
> women in my fam or AKAs so, I'll have to get some opinions of how they'd
> feel about this. _*shrug*_ Royce is alright but is AKA material??
> 
> 
> I miss the first 15 minutes of the BBW reunion so I have to get caught up.



What exactly is AKA material?


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn is still trash. She needs to learn, life is not about getting your hair done, wearing designer clothes and designers handbags.  I would be curious to see her credit report or her financial portfolio (I bet my last dollar she does not have one).  How dare she treat Royce like she is above her because Royce is not fugging for LV or Herve.  SMH

I notice when Gloria made the comment about Shaunie being damn near 40 and atttacking someone in a restaurant is childish, Shaunie had nothing to say. Gloris is 100%correct.  Grow-up and go take care of your 5 kids.  Whether Gloria gets married is none of anyone's business.  They all need to fall back.  You claim last night you don't care about her relationship, yet you follow and stalk her in a restaurant like 12yr olds.

When John asked all the ladies who did not want to be friends with Suzie, why did Shaunie not raise her hand??  What exactly did Suzie do to Shaunie.  IMO nothing.

Jennifer claims she did not leak the pics and they were not sent to anyone.  OKAY boo boo. Then please explain to me how they got out.  I am not a twitter or facebook member, but I don't recall it ever being said her phone was stolen.  Nor did she say her phone was stolen on the show last night.  Also Jen, if Playboy is interested they call you.


----------



## Jahpson

Royce is an airhead.

That text was insulting her more so than Jen. The "Royce Plan"


----------



## Belle49

Royce needs to worry about her own damn life and stop worrying about others. 

The "Royce Plan" that's exactly why she read it because she wanted to put herself out there.

Eve is a disaster but I will agree with one thing, why is it Royce's business who Eve F***s? She's a grown ass woman and can do what and who she please, ain't like she is trying to hide it.


----------



## *Jem*

I guess they are hating because Royce is the only one "set"' the rest still have to ho for money.


----------



## Jahpson

royce is bitter as hell.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> What exactly is AKA material?


 
I was about to ask the same thing. 



> Jennifer claims she did not leak the pics and they were not sent to anyone. OKAY boo boo. Then please explain to me how they got out.


 
If you listen closely and really watch/listen to the scene, she does slip up and say she leaked them. It could have been because she was flustered and annoyed, but I still loled.

Loved Gloria's - 'Why di'nt you get murried?'. Shaunie is messy and embarrassing. She's too old to act the way she does. Her daughter is about 9 or 10, what kind of example is Shaunie setting for her?

Evelyn looked like a freaking peacock last night. Her face is so harsh looking, and she should never wear her hair pulled back. Royce did look 10x better than her in her knock-off dress.

Loved John Salley as a host. So much better than Lala or Tanika Ray. When he asked why 'grown women' were acting like teenagers, and NO ONE said anything in response or defense...I applauded.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Too much profanity. I was embarrassed for them all. Tami and Shaunie were the only ones that came away from this reunion mess unscathed. TAMI! Who would have thought it. 

Gloria's attire was like a slutty Lucy Ricardo. And that reasoning for not being married is really embarrassing. She is going right down the same path as her older sister and she knows it.


----------



## GOALdigger

*Jem* said:


> I guess they are hating because Royce is the only one "set"' the rest still have to ho for money.


 
how as is she set? Cause she had as kid by WADE?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It was Dwight Howard. According to ESPN he makes $16m a year. What are her child support payments? Not for life but...18 years. 18 years.


----------



## *Jem*

BagOuttaHell said:


> It was Dwight Howard. According to ESPN he makes $16m a year. What are her child support payments? Not for life but...18 years. 18 years.



Yep! 18 years and you know she's not getting $500 a month. lol
This is what I meant by "set", guaranteed money from the sperm donor.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jem* said:


> Yep! 18 years and you know she's not getting $500 a month. lol
> This is what I meant by "set", guaranteed money from the sperm donor.


 
that's not always true, Tami is a prime example.  I'm sure she thought she was set for life but wasn't getting child support payments from Kenny...


----------



## NY_Mami

Evelyn Lozada is a straight up chickenhead..... that's all I got to say.....


----------



## Jahpson

I heard from a site that shall be nameless that Dwight froze Royce's spending.

This dude isn't playing around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> I heard from a site that shall be nameless that Dwight froze Royce's spending.
> 
> This dude isn't playing around.


 
which I still don't understand.  How can an individual freeze accounts?  Like my mother isn't on my bank account, so she can't freeze anything...


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> that's not always true, Tami is a prime example.  I'm sure she thought she was set for life but wasn't getting child support payments from Kenny...



True...although I just read that Royce got a house, car and 500k plus child support in the gag order.  Now because she can't keep herself off twitter it's all been frozen.  idiot.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> which I still don't understand. How can an individual freeze accounts? Like my mother isn't on my bank account, so she can't freeze anything...


 
I don't know if it's the same site Jahpson mentioned, but on the one I go to, someone got the dirt before the story was leaked to MTO. Royce was supposedly tricked into signing a contract that said if she mentioned her son or Dwight in any capacity, tv, radio, online, Dwight has the right to freeze her out of her accounts, including her personal savings/checkings accounts. So he did recently.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't know if it's the same site Jahpson mentioned, but on the one I go to, someone got the dirt before the story was leaked to MTO. Royce was supposedly tricked into signing a contract that said if she mentioned her son or Dwight in any capacity, tv, radio, online, Dwight has the right to freeze her out of her accounts, including her personal savings/checkings accounts. So he did recently.


 
if that's how it went down, I'm going to put her in the birdcage with Eve and Jen, because how the fugg you gonna get 'tricked' into signing something?  Hasn't this girl heard of getting your own representation?????

We have got to do better!

I read on the site that must not be mentioned, but that thread moved quicker than OJ Simpson running through the airport - LOL


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> which I still don't understand.  How can an individual freeze accounts?  Like my mother isn't on my bank account, so she can't freeze anything...




turns out that her house isn't even paid for. She holds a mortgage AND she has to pay back the legal fees that Dwight made her pay when he sued her in the first place regarding being on this show! Further insult? She isn't the only baby mother!! 

I guess she signed some papers that anytime she talks to the media than the money Dwight gives her is frozen or something. So its not illogical because as you seen on the reunion, she can't even keep her mouth shut.

I think this all started when she posted pics of her son on twitter...


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't know if it's the same site Jahpson mentioned, but on the one I go to, someone got the dirt before the story was leaked to MTO. Royce was supposedly tricked into signing a contract that said if she mentioned her son or Dwight in any capacity, tv, radio, online, Dwight has the right to freeze her out of her accounts, including her personal savings/checkings accounts. So he did recently.




it is.


----------



## chantal1922

Royce's book








> Read the preview below:
> 
> Raquel is naive and sheltered and thinks shes got it all figured out until her world is turned upside down.
> 
> Latoya, who, is conceited and jealous- a treacherous combination, lets her envy get the best of her. These Freshman are far from friends. Kyra embarks on a life changing journey and is forced to acknowledge a part of her self that may be the beginning of her end. Mykema, an upperclassman, beauty and brains, shes chasing her dream, until her relationship threatens to shatter everything shes been working towards.
> 
> With Raquels soul stirring moments, Latoyas larcenous way, Mykemas life changing events, and Kyras questionable preferences, these women will have you laughing, mouth-dropping, and crying all within a matter of page turns. College Girls crosses all boundaries and with its organic and easy reading, will have you feeling as if you know them personally and quickly choosing favorites.


http://carltonjordan.com/2011/03/14/basketball-wife-royce-reed-previews-her-book/


----------



## RedDuchess

I'm watching now, online...BRB


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is a clip of the fight, when Jackie Christie runs through with her LV - LOL... This isn't the best one, she's around the :18 mark. Look quick, she has on the doo-rag ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4CqDK3yUNE


 
Can someone please confirm for me wether or not Jackie Christie wears scarves in public like that regularly? or if she tarries one with her and tied it around her head once her man was knocked down, I really need to know this?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Can someone please confirm for me wether or not Jackie Christie wears scarves in public like that regularly? or if she tarries one with her and tied it around her head once her man was knocked down, I really need to know this?????


 
Yes, I saw her at 2 different functions with scarves on...  not loosely tied, you know kinda casual.  I'm talking ready for bed type of tied  -LOL!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, I saw her at 2 different functions with scarves on... not loosely tied, you know kinda casual. I'm talking ready for bed type of tied -LOL!


 

Shaunie has done it as well, when she was having lunch with Evelyn.


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:


> Shaunie has done it as well, when she was having lunch with Evelyn.


 

lunch with the girl's is different then being out in "public" as an athlete's wife with a scarf on your head ie games, etc. heck I rock plenty of scarves from time to time.
DC_Cutie, thanks, I'm laughing, but not as hard as if she would have put it on to fight, that would have been GANGSTA status


----------



## RedDuchess

What the heck does Gloria have on??, did she think it was a black-tie cocktail party in Beverly Hills???
What happened to Ashley's voice??, why is she still claiming Rayful? he has a girl, and Ashley is not her, LOL and just cause he walks in with him, doesn't mean anything, she has children by him, of course he's bound to walk around with her


----------



## Sassys

I liked Gloria's dress **ducks and hides**

What drove me crazy was the appear and disappearing mic.


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> Evelyn is still trash. She needs to learn, life is not about getting your hair done, wearing designer clothes and designers handbags. I would be curious to see her credit report or her financial portfolio (I bet my last dollar she does not have one). How dare she treat Royce like she is above her because Royce is not fugging for LV or Herve. SMH
> 
> I notice when Gloria made the comment about Shaunie being damn near 40 and atttacking someone in a restaurant is childish, Shaunie had nothing to say. Gloris is 100%correct. Grow-up and go take care of your 5 kids. Whether Gloria gets married is none of anyone's business. They all need to fall back. You claim last night you don't care about her relationship, yet you follow and stalk her in a restaurant like 12yr olds.
> 
> When John asked all the ladies who did not want to be friends with Suzie, why did Shaunie not raise her hand?? What exactly did Suzie do to Shaunie. IMO nothing.
> 
> Jennifer claims she did not leak the pics and they were not sent to anyone. OKAY boo boo. Then please explain to me how they got out. I am not a twitter or facebook member, but I don't recall it ever being said her phone was stolen. Nor did she say her phone was stolen on the show last night. Also Jen, if Playboy is interested they call you.


 
I Totally agree with all of this!!!


----------



## Jahpson

@ that little rascal pushing Shaq


----------



## RedDuchess

Gloria's dress was pretty, just not appropriate perhaps, or maybe the necklace was too much

I'm happy she didn't get married either, she came on the show like a young know it all, claiming that her relationship was perfect, that no one including those who had been and were currently married to athletes could give her advice, and pointing out the flaws in their relationships with herself being the "expert"..... so of course they gloated in her failure, who wouldn't


----------



## Jahpson

I like Gloria. She is pretty harmless overall.


----------



## gre8dane

tonij2000 said:


> Their conversation is sooooo childish.


 
The reunion was such trash tv. I had to look at a program I had recorded from the History channel about the Third Reich just to regain some brain cells. 

These women are SO IMMATURE, we really do not need a season 3. Man-looking Evelyn & Royce arguing at the end about the men they are screwing was ridiculous; Jen arguing with Royce and not being able to say a whole sentence with subject-verb agreement was ridiculous; Tami being semi-buddy with Evelyn, yet picking on Suzie since she is the one to be picked on this season was ridiculous; Shaunie having attitude with Gloria, yet still BFFs with Evelyn after Evelyn confirmed her skank/groupie ways.....SMDH.

Some notable quotes:

"B***h!"

"Get the f**k outta' here!"

"Let's keep it real!"

"I was like..."

"Boo boo..."

"Really..." 

"Like, you know, like..."



Sassys said:


> *I notice when Gloria made the comment about Shaunie being damn near 40 and atttacking someone in a restaurant is childish, Shaunie had nothing to say. Gloris is 100%correct. Grow-up and go take care of your 5 kids. Whether Gloria gets married is none of anyone's business. They all need to fall back. You claim last night you don't care about her relationship, yet you follow and stalk her in a restaurant like 12yr olds.*


 
Shaunie needs to go sit at the kids' table & take her BFFs with her. I agree with bolded. Gloria was correct in what she said and I don't fault her for acting the way she did last season when they were so negative about her & her man. The rest came out looking ridiculous especially Shaunie. 



BudgetBeauty said:


> Loved John Salley as a host. So much better than Lala or Tanika Ray. When he asked why 'grown women' were acting like teenagers, and NO ONE said anything in response or defense...I applauded.


 
*DC-Cutie* posted a link of a video of Shaunie at a radio interview. I would have preferred the DJ in the blue to host the reunion, he would have asked the 'real' questions. John Salley was an improvement, but he did not ask all the questions that needed to be asked.


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> Gloria's dress was pretty, just not appropriate perhaps, or maybe the necklace was too much
> 
> I'm happy she didn't get married either, she came on the show like a young know it all, claiming that her relationship was perfect, that no one including those who had been and were currently married to athletes could give her advice, and pointing out the flaws in their relationships with herself being the "expert"..... so of course they gloated in her failure, who wouldn't


 

I will take Gloria's side a bit. If Gloria wants to think her relationship is perfect, I think she has that right. At the end of the day, *she* is the one that has to live with it. The other girls (not women) really need to mind their business. Jen looked like an idiot holding on to a man and marriage that has been over for years (just so she can say she is an NBA baller wife). Eric told her too many times to count to bounce. She wanted to be the dummy to stay.  A man can only do what a woman allows him to do.

Evelyn is a non educated pig/whore/gold-digger who will get hers... I truly believe she was jealous of Gloria. Gloria gave Matt not one but two children, does not have to work, and lives in a big house driving a fancy car (Evelyn's dream). Whether Gloria is happy or not; she has what Evelyn wants. Evelyn did not get pregant by her ex and therefore was not able to seal the deal. Her is is not the father to her daughter and is not financially obligated to her. So basically dumb a$$ Evelyn wasted 10 years of her life for NOTHING!! She is 35 and the baller pool is shrinking faster than her common sense.


----------



## Lush Life

Why didn't John Salley challenge Shaunie?  (Or did I miss that part?)


----------



## illini3

Sassys said:


> I will take Gloria's side a bit. If Gloria wants to think her relationship is perfect, I think she has that right. At the end of the day, *she* is the one that has to live with it. The other girls (not women) really need to mind their business. Jen looked like an idiot holding on to a man and marriage that has been over for years (just so she can say she is an NBA baller wife). Eric told her too many times to count to bounce. She wanted to be the dummy to stay.  A man can only do what a woman allows him to do.
> 
> Evelyn is a non educated pig/whore/gold-digger who will get hers... I truly believe she was jealous of Gloria. Gloria gave Matt not one but two children, does not have to work, and lives in a big house driving a fancy car (Evelyn's dream). Whether Gloria is happy or not; she has what Evelyn wants. Evelyn did not get pregant by her ex and therefore was not able to seal the deal. Her is is not the father to her daughter and is not financially obligated to her. So basically dumb a$$ Evelyn wasted 10 years of her life for NOTHING!! She is 35 and the baller pool is shrinking faster than her common sense.



Curious...how do you know Evelyn wanted what Gloria has? I dont know any woman who would want to be beat by their baby daddy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

illini3 said:


> Curious...how do you know Evelyn wanted what Gloria has? I dont know any woman who would want to be beat by their baby daddy.



I think she means, she wanted a man, a baller, somebody to claim her, a faux happy house if you will...  the illusion...


----------



## illini3

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she means, she wanted a man, a baller, somebody to claim her, a faux happy house if you will...  the illusion...



But just like Jen said, if they wanted to be "set for life" they could have had a child with a baller.  Esp if Evelyn sleeps around like Royce claims she does, I am sure she could have had a baby already. Same goes for Jen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

why does everyone thing that a woman will be "set for life" if they have a baby with a baller.  A babymomma, not married, at best will get you 18yrs, but even that's not guaranteed.

oh, and the CHILD will be set.  because it's child support...  Eve was with Antoine and ain't got sh&t to show for it, except some handbags, shoes, rings, etc...


----------



## .pursefiend.

illini3 said:


> Curious...how do you know Evelyn wanted what Gloria has? I dont know any woman who would want to be beat by their baby daddy.



I personally don't think he hit her...I believe it was the other way around. His mugshot he had bruises all over him.

I think she fell into the pretty pyscho girl category. JMO


----------



## Olivia O.

Late to the party, but when did Tami hookup w/Chad?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Olivia O. said:


> Late to the party, but when did Tami hookup w/Chad?



she didn't...  she said it to get back at Eve


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> why does everyone thing that a woman will be "set for life" if they have a baby with a baller.  A babymomma, not married, at best will get you 18yrs, but even that's not guaranteed.
> 
> oh, and the CHILD will be set.  because it's child support...  Eve was with Antoine and ain't got sh&t to show for it, except some handbags, shoes, rings, etc...


this!


----------



## Olivia O.

DC-Cutie said:


> she didn't...  she said it to get back at Eve



Oops, I thought she really did. Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Interview w/Eric...

how does the interview start off, with Eric saying his famous "What's good..." - I luv this dude - LOL
http://charactercorner.blogspot.com...aign=Feed:+CharacterCorner+(Character+Corner)


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching the interview. I like Eric's sunglasses.


----------



## chantal1922

Eric seems like a cool funny guy. I like that he didn't say anything bad about Jen during the interview. I cracked up when he said "I come in all forms"


----------



## mrs moulds

gre8dane said:


> The reunion was such trash tv. I had to look at a program I had recorded from the History channel about the Third Reich just to regain some brain cells.
> 
> These women are SO IMMATURE, we really do not need a season 3. Man-looking Evelyn & Royce arguing at the end about the men they are screwing was ridiculous; Jen arguing with Royce and not being able to say a whole sentence with subject-verb agreement was ridiculous; Tami being semi-buddy with Evelyn, yet picking on Suzie since she is the one to be picked on this season was ridiculous; Shaunie having attitude with Gloria, yet still BFFs with Evelyn after Evelyn confirmed her skank/groupie ways.....SMDH.
> 
> Some notable quotes:
> 
> "B***h!"
> 
> "Get the f**k outta' here!"
> 
> "Let's keep it real!"
> 
> "I was like..."
> 
> "Boo boo..."
> 
> "Really..."
> 
> "Like, you know, like..."
> 
> 
> 
> Shaunie needs to go sit at the kids' table & take her BFFs with her. I agree with bolded. Gloria was correct in what she said and I don't fault her for acting the way she did last season when they were so negative about her & her man. The rest came out looking ridiculous especially Shaunie.
> 
> 
> 
> *DC-Cutie* posted a link of a video of Shaunie at a radio interview. I would have preferred the DJ in the blue to host the reunion, he would have asked the 'real' questions. John Salley was an improvement, but he did not ask all the questions that needed to be asked.


 

Well put!!!

I was so tired of hearing b**** this and b**** that... It just became rideulous..

 And I know that I lot of people do not like Gloria, but I do. She looked so pretty and conducted her self in a classy manor. I totally understand  her reason for putting your family first, and what happend between she and Matt is their business who are they to judge. Shaunie, Evelyn and Evelyn's puppet Jennifer just made totally asses out themselves. 

Royce, love her and I hope that she come back and form alliance with Tami. That would be great to see.


----------



## mrs moulds

JosiePotenza said:


> A friend just told me that Royce said on her twitter that she may pledge a
> grad chapter of AKA (Alpha Kappa Alpha Sorority Inc.).... majority of the
> women in my fam or AKAs so, I'll have to get some opinions of how they'd
> feel about this. _*shrug*_ Royce is alright but is AKA material??
> 
> 
> I miss the first 15 minutes of the BBW reunion so I have to get caught up.


 
I am AKA and I don't know how she can pledge if she has already gradulated from college.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrs moulds said:


> I am AKA and I don't know how she can pledge if she has already gradulated from college.



my sister pledged grad chapter, 2 years after the graduated..  It's possible...


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> my sister pledged grad chapter, 2 years after the graduated.. It's possible...


 
Thats great... Good for Royce.


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> I will take Gloria's side a bit. If Gloria wants to think her relationship is perfect, I think she has that right. At the end of the day, *she* is the one that has to live with it. The other girls (not women) really need to mind their business. Jen looked like an idiot holding on to a man and marriage that has been over for years (just so she can say she is an NBA baller wife). Eric told her too many times to count to bounce. She wanted to be the dummy to stay. A man can only do what a woman allows him to do.
> 
> Evelyn is a non educated pig/whore/gold-digger who will get hers... I truly believe she was jealous of Gloria. Gloria gave Matt not one but two children, does not have to work, and lives in a big house driving a fancy car (Evelyn's dream). Whether Gloria is happy or not; she has what Evelyn wants. Evelyn did not get pregant by her ex and therefore was not able to seal the deal. Her is is not the father to her daughter and is not financially obligated to her. So basically dumb a$$ Evelyn wasted 10 years of her life for NOTHING!! She is 35 and the baller pool is shrinking faster than her common sense.


 

Well said!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He also gave Gloria a slap around. Allegedly. No thanks. And when you put your business on television. Please expect everyone to judge.

She seems very nervous when she talks about him and their relationship.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> why does everyone thing that a woman will be "set for life" if they have a baby with a baller. *A babymomma, not married, at best will get you 18yrs, but even that's not guaranteed*.
> 
> *oh, and the CHILD will be set. because it's child support*... Eve was with Antoine and ain't got sh&t to show for it, except some handbags, shoes, rings, etc...


 
That's what Im saying, but for some that's long enough.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> He also gave Gloria a slap around. Allegedly. No thanks. And when you put your business on television. Please expect everyone to judge.
> 
> She seems very nervous when she talks about him and their relationship.


 
she talks like she's out of breath, just got finished running or something...


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Evelyn is still trash. She needs to learn, life is not about getting your hair done, wearing designer clothes and designers handbags. I would be curious to see her credit report or her financial portfolio (I bet my last dollar she does not have one). How dare she treat Royce like she is above her because Royce is not fugging for LV or Herve. SMH
> 
> I notice when Gloria made the comment about Shaunie being damn near 40 and atttacking someone in a restaurant is childish, Shaunie had nothing to say. Gloris is 100%correct. Grow-up and go take care of your 5 kids. Whether Gloria gets married is none of anyone's business. They all need to fall back. You claim last night you don't care about her relationship, yet you follow and stalk her in a restaurant like 12yr olds.
> 
> When John asked all the ladies who did not want to be friends with Suzie, why did Shaunie not raise her hand?? What exactly did Suzie do to Shaunie. IMO nothing.
> 
> Jennifer claims she did not leak the pics and they were not sent to anyone. OKAY boo boo. Then please explain to me how they got out. I am not a twitter or facebook member, but I don't recall it ever being said her phone was stolen. Nor did she say her phone was stolen on the show last night. Also Jen, if Playboy is interested they call you.


 


Sassys said:


> I will take Gloria's side a bit. If Gloria wants to think her relationship is perfect, I think she has that right. At the end of the day, *she* is the one that has to live with it. The other girls (not women) really need to mind their business. Jen looked like an idiot holding on to a man and marriage that has been over for years (just so she can say she is an NBA baller wife). Eric told her too many times to count to bounce. She wanted to be the dummy to stay. A man can only do what a woman allows him to do.
> 
> Evelyn is a non educated pig/whore/gold-digger who will get hers... I truly believe she was jealous of Gloria. Gloria gave Matt not one but two children, does not have to work, and lives in a big house driving a fancy car (Evelyn's dream). Whether Gloria is happy or not; she has what Evelyn wants. Evelyn did not get pregant by her ex and therefore was not able to seal the deal. Her is is not the father to her daughter and is not financially obligated to her. So basically dumb a$$ Evelyn wasted 10 years of her life for NOTHING!! She is 35 and the baller pool is shrinking faster than her common sense.


 
Great post! I liked Gloria (always have). She knows that there are some girls who are messy - if their love life ain't happy, they don't want to see anyone else's happy and that is exactly Eve, Shaunie, and Jen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> That's what Im saying, but for some that's long enough.


 
and say it with me, this is what? BIRD Mentality!


----------



## illini3

BagOuttaHell said:


> He also gave Gloria a slap around. Allegedly. No thanks. And when you put your business on television. Please expect everyone to judge.
> 
> *She seems very nervous when she talks about him and their relationship*.


 
I agree...to me she always seems worried about saying too much.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> He also gave Gloria a slap around. Allegedly. No thanks. And when you put your business on television. Please expect everyone to judge.
> 
> *She seems very nervous when she talks about him and their relationship.*




she sure did.

She needs to stop the lies. He was the one and only one to call off the wedding. To make excuses about couples who are together for a long and not be married....

giiiiirrrl Please!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





women who talk like that, are the ones who have hope that one day they will be a wife to this dude. She isn't fooling anybody.

If he doesnt end up marrying her and they seperate or whatever, she will be just if not MORE bitter then the women on the show.


----------



## First Lady

Jahpson said:


> she sure did.
> 
> She needs to stop the lies. He was the one and only one to call off the wedding. To make excuses about couples who are together for a long and not be married....
> 
> giiiiirrrl Please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women who talk like that, are the ones who have hope that one day they will be a wife to this dude. She isn't fooling anybody.
> 
> *If he doesnt end up marrying her and they seperate or whatever, she will be just if not MORE bitter then the women on the show.*





Exactly. I don't care for her attitude towards the others. Not liking them because they are messy is one thing but to say EVERYONE is jealous,??? she is missing me on that point. She acts as if living with her baller baby daddy makes her better and if and when he marries her then that makes her a champion. GTFOH!!!

Her argument should be "Girls I'm doing X,Y,Z with my life and for my kids," While you GIRLS are too busy trying to find a baller to marry you." 

Then I would say GO GLORIA! But at the end of the day she is just like them. TRING TO GET A BALLER TO MARRY HER!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jahpson said:


> she sure did.
> 
> She needs to stop the lies. He was the one and only one to call off the wedding. To make excuses about couples who are together for a long and not be married....
> 
> giiiiirrrl Please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women who talk like that, are the ones who have hope that one day they will be a wife to this dude. She isn't fooling anybody.
> 
> If he doesnt end up marrying her and they seperate or whatever, she will be just if not MORE bitter then the women on the show.



Amen.

She is living with the man. Starts a family. Was in the midst of planning a wedding yet now she is aspiring to be Goldie and Kurt while wearing an engagement ring. Girl bye. That isn't what she wanted. That is what she got.


----------



## Jahpson

agreed.

Remember how she was saying that they are waiting because they want to make sure that its what they really want to do? and she doesn't want to remain sexless without a man (as if that is some accomplishment). 

Evelyn has already proved that its not hard to find D.


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


>


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I know, right!  She went back to ROTN!


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> and say it with me, this is what? BIRD Mentality!


 

My co-worker says that she loves lala for the same reason cause she got knocked up by a baller and now she's married. SMH

I wanted to throw some bread at her.


----------



## Lush Life

BagOuttaHell said:


> Amen.
> 
> She is living with the man. Starts a family. Was in the midst of planning a wedding yet now she is aspiring to be Goldie and Kurt while wearing an engagement ring. Girl bye. *That isn't what she wanted. That is what she got*.


 
DING DING DING! I don't see anyone on this show to be jealous of. Not Evelyn. Not Gloria. Not any of them. They all seem to be in the same boat--looking at snagging a man as a career. I guess Shaunie and Jennifer came closet to grabbing the "brass ring" (Kenny Anderson clearly doesn't count), but they all look really silly calling each other jealous, when none of them have anything worth envying.


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## GOALdigger

Lush Life said:


> DING DING DING! I don't see anyone on this show to be jealous of. Not Evelyn. Not Gloria. Not any of them. They all seem to be in the same boat--looking at snagging a man as a career. I guess Shaunie and Jennifer came closet to grabbing the "brass ring" (Kenny Anderson clearly doesn't count), but they all look really silly calling each other jealous, when none of them have anything worth envying.


 

haha


they betta snag someone quick cause no wants a old hoe.


----------



## Jahpson

maybe an attention whoring athlete...


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> maybe an attention whoring athlete...


 

In walks Chad...


----------



## tonij2000

And didn't Gloria say she looks up to her sister? The sister with kids by a baller who told the world that he puts her out of the house every month and she comes back? The sister who pleaded with him via interview to give her money for food and Chrismas toys?

Gloria needs to stop verbalizing her fantasy dream life.


----------



## tonij2000

Jennifer is just silly imo. She married him in the midst of his cheating and now that he wants to be faithful to her, all she does is whine about his past.


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> In walks Chad...


 
I thought he sure was gonna walk in from stage left


----------



## luvs*it*

BagOuttaHell said:


> He also gave Gloria a slap around. Allegedly. No thanks. And when you put your business on television. Please expect everyone to judge.
> 
> She seems very nervous when she talks about him and their relationship.



*~*Right!!! She sounds like she rehearsed her responses & she's unsure if she remembered her "lines".*~*



Jahpson said:


> she sure did.
> 
> She needs to stop the lies. He was the one and only one to call off the wedding. To make excuses about couples who are together for a long and not be married....
> 
> giiiiirrrl Please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women who talk like that, are the ones who have hope that one day they will be a wife to this dude. She isn't fooling anybody.
> 
> If he doesnt end up marrying her and they seperate or whatever, she will be just if not MORE bitter then the women on the show.



*~*That gif. :lolots: *~*



BagOuttaHell said:


> Amen.
> 
> She is living with the man. Starts a family. Was in the midst of planning a wedding yet now she is aspiring to be Goldie and Kurt while wearing an engagement ring. Girl bye. That isn't what she wanted. That is what she got.



*~*  *~*



GOALdigger said:


> My co-worker says that she loves lala for the same reason cause she got knocked up by a baller and now she's married. SMH
> 
> I wanted to throw some bread at her.



*~*Sadly, that is the way some women nowadays think.  That it's some achievement to marry a rich baller & live off of him.   When they need to look at women like Oprah, who get an education and make their own money.  Who don't run around chasing jerseys so that maybe, one day, one of the men will save them & take care of them for life.  They need to put that same energy into furthering their education and bettering themselves. That is an achievement IMO.*~*


----------



## pquiles

luvs*it* said:


> When they need to look at women like Oprah, who get an education and make their own money. Who don't run around chasing jerseys so that maybe, one day, one of the men will save them & take care of them for life. They need to put that same energy into furthering their education and bettering themselves. That is an achievement IMO.*~*


 
That is too much actual work for them to do.  Flaunting expensive bags and being invited to charity events where they don't really donate  much more than their physical appearances is more their style.


----------



## prettyprincess

I dont understand Evelyn and Jen, the 1st season they were mad at Royce for doing that dance (claiming it would hurt their reputations) then they both leak nude photos?!! Evelyns daughter must be mortified by her mothers behavior. She is gross!


----------



## pquiles

prettyprincess said:


> I dont understand Evelyn and Jen, the 1st season they were mad at Royce for doing that dance (claiming it would hurt their reputations) then they both leak nude photos?!! Evelyns daughter must be mortified by her mothers behavior. She is gross!


 
That's b/c Evelyn and Jen operate on the "Do as I say, not as I do" premise.


----------



## Jahpson

tonij2000 said:


> And didn't Gloria say she looks up to her sister? The sister with kids by a baller who told the world that he puts her out of the house every month and she comes back? The sister who pleaded with him via interview to give her money for food and Chrismas toys?
> 
> Gloria needs to stop verbalizing her fantasy dream life.



and the sister whose baller wanted a paternity test on her kids...


----------



## mrs moulds

prettyprincess said:


> I dont understand Evelyn and Jen, the 1st season they were mad at Royce for doing that dance (claiming it would hurt their reputations) then they both leak nude photos?!! Evelyns daughter must be mortified by her mothers behavior. She is gross!


 
I know huh^^^^ If this was me and my daughter, she would be mortified and embrassed. I mean what kind of role model would I be for her? 

How sad....


----------



## Jenny Cadine

All these chicks are hookers, period, except Shaunie. They are just arguing over who has a better John. Gloria is no worse than the other girls but she set herself up for bad Karma with her "you will never be a wifie with a ring" comment. Poor Jen is so dumb her sleazy lawyer and lip-gloss associates are going to steal all Eric's settlement money from her. Eve and Royce are fighting over who is the bigger whore and Tami just needs to get a damn job.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

prettyprincess said:


> I dont understand Evelyn and Jen, the 1st season they were mad at Royce for doing that dance (claiming it would hurt their reputations) *then they both leak nude photos?*!! Evelyns daughter must be mortified by her mothers behavior. She is gross!



It is so one sided w/ these two. Yes, they can leak pictures, it's all that, but once you shake your bootah a little aka Royce, you're an instant threat to the reputation of two golddiggahs. Makes sense.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Jenny Cadine said:


> All these chicks are hookers, period, except Shaunie. They are just arguing over who has a better John. Gloria is no worse than the other girls but she set herself up for bad Karma with her "you will never be a wifie with a ring" comment. Poor Jen is so dumb her sleazy lawyer and lip-gloss associates are going to steal all Eric's settlement money from her. Eve and Royce are fighting over who is the bigger whore and Tami just needs to get a damn job.


 

woah now u ain´t lied!

I kinda like Tami though...with her low class ghetto azz.lol 

If I had to pick a girlfriend out of that bunch it´d be her


----------



## miss alice

Jahpson said:


> maybe an attention whoring athlete...



:greengrin:



Sassys said:


> In walks Chad...



LOL!!!!!!:lolots:



pquiles said:


> That's b/c Evelyn and Jen operate on the "Do as I say, not as I do" premise.






PinkSuadeSoho said:


> It is so one sided w/ these two. Yes, they can leak pictures, it's all that, but once you shake your bootah a little aka Royce, you're an instant threat to the reputation of two golddiggahs. Makes sense.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

GOALdigger said:


> My co-worker says that she loves lala for the same reason cause she got knocked up by a baller and now she's married. SMH
> 
> *I wanted to throw some bread at her.*



dead


----------



## ~NIKITA~

has anyone posted this yet
http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/47399/m...na_prepared_to_join_the_basketball_wives.html

love the comments" this show should be called basketball girlfriends and sidekicks"


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

God I´m so late on this show, I just watched the 2nd reunion . I can´t believe jennifer is still hanging on to that quasimodo looking m*****f*****
I don´t think she will get a divorce until she stacked up enough paper with the show to actually provide for herself the lifestyle she´s grown accustomed to. Expect a divorce in season 5.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Hold up! When did the 2nd reunion air? Have I missed
a Sunday? :wondering


----------



## luvs*it*

JosiePotenza said:


> Hold up! When did the 2nd reunion air? Have I missed
> a Sunday? :wondering



*~*It aired this past Monday (about a week ago)...*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> God I´m so late on this show, I just watched the 2nd reunion . I can´t believe jennifer is still hanging on to that quasimodo looking m*****f*****
> I don´t think she will get a divorce until she stacked up enough paper with the show to actually provide for herself the lifestyle she´s grown accustomed to. Expect a divorce in season 5.


 
I think it will come sooner than that.  Eric, from what I understand was very good with his NBA money.  In one scene, he talked about giving her half and in a recent interview, he reiterated that she would get half.  So she will bet set and he said, contrary to how it looks on TV, Jen isn't a big spender type.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

No real wives want a piece of this mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> No real wives want a piece of this mess.


 
and the NBA Comissioner isn't having it either.  I think they let Matt & Gloria do it to finish out their contract, but she won't be back next season..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and the NBA Comissioner isn't having it either. I think they let Matt & Gloria do it to finish out their contract, but she won't be back next season..


 
But it's okay for Lamar to be on a fake reality show.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> and the NBA Comissioner isn't having it either.  I think they let Matt & Gloria do it to finish out their contract, but she won't be back next season..



I really dislike Matt but the one prop I have to give him is that he knew better than to run his mouth about people's business in S1 when Jen and Ev were pressing him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But it's okay for Lamar to be on a fake reality show.


 
totally!  I'm sure Kris went down and spoke on his behalf - LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> I really dislike Matt but the one prop I have to give him is that he knew better than to run his mouth about people's business in S1 when Jen and Ev were pressing him.


 
but didn't have a problem calling them bishes and hos on twitter...  for a man to jump into women and their cattiness is always funny (in a sad way)...


----------



## NYCBelle

Ugh I really hate Evelyn. I liked her the first season and now she's just an evil whore lol and Jen is her pathetic little lap dog that follows her around.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DC-Cutie said:


> but didn't have a problem calling them bishes and hos on twitter...  for a man to jump into women and their cattiness is always funny (in a sad way)...



He's a chump haha. I wouldn't really call him a "man" either, but then again the way all of the cast carries themselves, women is a stretch as well.

Trashy, but I can't stop watching haha.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/03/2...plus-chad-says-he-knows-everything-about-her/


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

yea I think Jen is the lamest of them all. The minute she opens her mouth I´m thinkin "guurl zip it" she just sounds stupid...

the second reunion was laughable ...I love how these heffas walk around talkin about how classy they are and mature and mothers and what not and the next minute they cussing each other out and jumpin on each other...last time I checked that wasn´t classy nor mature.


----------



## Sassys

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> yea I think Jen is the lamest of them all. The minute she opens her mouth I´m thinkin "guurl zip it" she just sounds stupid...
> 
> the second reunion was laughable ...I love how these heffas walk around talkin about how classy they are and mature and mothers and what not and the next minute they cussing each other out and jumpin on each other...last time I checked that wasn´t classy nor mature.


 

Also, the last time I checked classy women did not leak naked pics of themselves on the internet.  There is nothing wrong with doing playboy *if they ask you* (I would), but to purposly but your naked pics out to the public and say you didn't do it, is tacky!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Also, the last time I checked classy women did not leak naked pics of themselves on the internet. There is nothing wrong with doing playboy *if they ask you* (I would), but to purposly but your naked pics out to the public and say you didn't do it, is tacky!!!


 

yeah she definitely leaked them I'm sure with the help of Evelyn


----------



## ~NIKITA~

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2011/03/2...plus-chad-says-he-knows-everything-about-her/



ewwww whatever she is wearing in that pic does not look good on her


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'd rather watch a spin-off about Royce, bad clothes and all.


----------



## New-New

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'd rather watch a spin-off about Royce, bad clothes and all.


 
I don't understand her outfit choices. She always look like she got all her clothes from Rainbow or Dots or 5-7-9. GURL, STOP!

I did like here herve leger dress from the reunion. but i always love leger bandage dresses. I call them "NeNe dresses."


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> I don't understand her outfit choices. She always look like she got all her clothes from Rainbow or Dots or 5-7-9. GURL, STOP!
> 
> I did like here herve leger dress from the reunion. but i always love leger bandage dresses. I call them "NeNe dresses."


 
it wasn't an Herve Leger...  she made a point to say "I'm not wearing a Herv (she mispronounced it something awful!!!)..."  But she did look nice in it..


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> it wasn't an Herve Leger... she made a point to say "I'm not wearing a Herv (she mispronounced it something awful!!!)..." But she did look nice in it..


 then again, it's not hard to look good in a dress like that. it's basically a dress that also functions as a spanx.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> then again, it's not hard to look good in a dress like that. it's basically a dress that also functions as a spanx.


 
but she has the basic - a cute shape.  I've seen women wearing HL dresses with serious Booty-Do going on...  not a good look - LOL


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> but she has the basic - a cute shape. I've seen women wearing HL dresses with serious Booty-Do going on... not a good look - LOL


yeah. skinny with some cakes. she'll likely find another man with money before the child support run out.


----------



## NYCBelle

New-New said:


> yeah. skinny with some cakes. she'll likely find another man with money before the child support run out.


 

Wasn't she yelling to Evelyn that she has an all-star now? lol

Yes I loved Royce's dress...maybe it was Bebe? I love Bebe's bandage dresses.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

New-New said:


> I don't understand her outfit choices. She always look like she got all her clothes from Rainbow or Dots or 5-7-9. GURL, STOP!
> 
> I did like here herve leger dress from the reunion. but i always love leger bandage dresses. I call them "NeNe dresses."



I agree. She looked so good at the reunion I don't know why she can't always dress well. And she has a good body she really doesn't need to spend a ton on clothing, but she's got to stop shopping at Claire's.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ita


----------



## GOALdigger

californiaCRUSH said:


> I agree. She looked so good at the reunion I don't know why she can't always dress well. And she has a good body she really doesn't need to spend a ton on clothing, but she's got to stop shopping at Claire's.


 

sadly, my friend is the same way. She shops at places like dots and crap. In the junior section. Now that she has a kid I think it time for her to graduate from that. I still go into those stores charlotte russe ,,wetseal and ish. but I just not interested in their cheap, too short clothing.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

GOALdigger said:


> sadly, my friend is the same way. She shops at places like dots and crap. In the junior section. Now that she has a kid I think it time for her to graduate from that. I still go into those stores charlotte russe ,,wetseal and ish. but I just not interested in their cheap, too short clothing.



The thing is, if you REALLY look (idk about dots bc I have never been in one) I'm sure it's possible to find something somewhat decent and age appropriate even in cheap stores like that. But clearly it's not so much a money issue as a taste issue.


----------



## GOALdigger

californiaCRUSH said:


> The thing is, if you REALLY look (idk about dots bc I have never been in one) I'm sure it's possible to find something somewhat decent and age appropriate even in cheap stores like that. But clearly it's not so much a money issue as a taste issue.


 
very true but you can't wear everything from there. A lot of that stuff is made for clubbing and short people(junior)


----------



## pinklipgloss33

GOALdigger said:


> sadly, my friend is the same way. She shops at places like dots and crap. In the junior section. Now that she has a kid I think it time for her to graduate from that. I still go into those stores charlotte russe ,,wetseal and ish. but I just not interested in their cheap, too short clothing.


Dots?!  Oh my gosh I didn't know they still existed!


----------



## GOALdigger

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Dots?! Oh my gosh I didn't know they still existed!


 

gurll I live in the south. we still have ROSES around here.


----------



## New-New

GOALdigger said:


> gurll I live in the south. we still have ROSES around here.



same here. I see a whole lot of ratchet coming from people who frequent those stores.


----------



## .pursefiend.

lol. 


> NBA Couple Jackie & Doug Christie Gets Re-Married Every Year
> Tue, Apr 05 2011 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> I&#8217;m not sure if you all have ever heard of NBA Wife Jackie Christie (wife of former player Doug Christie), but a quick google search will turn up results like &#8220;Crazier than Anna Nicole&#8221;, &#8220;known for being absolutely nuts&#8221; and &#8220;tells NBA Wives How To Keep Their Man&#8221;. Long story short, Jackie Christie is not an NBA doormat. I doubt if she&#8217;s &#8216;crazy&#8217; but it&#8217;s no secret that she doesn&#8217;t play when it comes to her man.
> 
> Baller Alert recently caught up with Jackie, who is haled as some as the &#8220;original basketball wife&#8221; and she addressed everything from getting re-married to her husband Doug every year to whether she really kept tabs on her husband by following the team bus from city to city when he was still in the league. She also addressed whether she would invite a third person into her bedroom to spice things up and explains why she took this photo of her husband on a leash.
> 
> Check out excerpts below:
> 
> On Her & Her Husband Getting Re-Married Every Year
> Yes, very true. We have and always will. We decided after our first wedding to make it a family tradition and so we did. We love each other and we are best friends, loves and soul mates. We really are blessed to marry each other every year. By the way I think we may be ready to make it into the Guinness Book of World Records after this years wedding which will be our 16th.
> 
> On Whether On Not She Followed Her Husband to Make Sure He Didn&#8217;t Cheat
> (Laughs) I always crack up when I hear this. People make it seem as though I had a bat mobile or something. I never had to follow behind the bus so to speak. However, I road on the media bus with not only the team media but also with other wives and their families, so of course this myth always makes us laugh because it wasn&#8217;t the case at all. Besides, Doug & I encourage families and wives to travel and support their husbands and fathers as much as possible. Many wives and families do and it is to be applauded.
> 
> On If She Would Have a Threesome With Her Husband
> Yes, only in our imagination. I talk about this in my new book as well. Imagination, definitely yes. Physical? No! I don&#8217;t think so. Besides, I&#8217;m every woman to Doug and he&#8217;s every man to me, so we really don&#8217;t need any help in that department. (Laughs)
> 
> On Whether She Regrets the Photo of Her Husband On a Leash
> No, not at all. Doug & I were tired of all the bullsh*t being said about him being on a leash and me being his keeper, etc. so we decided to have a little fun and make light of the jokes and comments. Doug and I are down for each other in EVERY aspect of the word.
> 
> Read more over at  Baller Alert.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: NBA Couple Jackie & Doug Christie Gets Re-Married Every Year | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## Jahpson

Royce looked an absolutely hot mess at the reunion. who was her stylist? They should have flat ironed her edges with every break. 

That XOXO number was not the business. and how classy of her to point out her lollipop ass and soggy boobs.

so you wait six months to wait to have sex. And? your still a groupie with no ring to show for it. Evelyn and Royce stay going at it because they both want what the other has. Evelyn wants a kid and consistent paychecks and Royce wants a ring and proposal.

sad group of women...

watching the reunion again, John wasn't that good. He never touched on the topics that needed to be discussed.

Like, eve's comments to jen about being jealous and her feelings toward chad, tami's family situation, etc.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When they had their show she made it very clear she didn't trust any woman around her husband so I don't know why now it is a "myth".


----------



## Jahpson

ain't Jackie that crazy nut that wrote a book on how to keep her man from straying with the groupies? I wouldn't mess with her. LOL


----------



## tomz_grl

TMZ has reported that Evelyn has signed on for the next season. She got a raise and an apology from VH1 for how they portrayed her...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok, Evelyn. We know you provided TMZ with that info.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ right!


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/04/0...r-season-3-eric-williams-admits-love-for-jen/


----------



## oxyoxy136

The fact that Eric still loves Jen isn't surprising. He'll probably always love her and Jen is in love with him, but she's wishy-washy and allows other people to plant mess in her head. She is her own worst enemy and all Eric really can do is watch her and wait for her the file the papers she probably will never do.


----------



## .pursefiend.

aww eric


----------



## DC-Cutie

IMO, Jen doesn't want to work it out because she has Eve yapping in her ear "girl, leave him, file for divorce, blah, blah, blah..."


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, Jen doesn't want to work it out because she has Eve yapping in her ear "girl, leave him, file for divorce, blah, blah, blah..."



Ev is the fakest friend anyone on the show could have the misfortune of having.

Jen needs to grow some lady-balls and make a dayum decision already.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eric is very entertainning.

Here is the interview with him and Charlemagne.

http://www.power1051fm.com/pages/onair/breakfast-club/?uri=channels/449330/1262391


----------



## NYCBelle

New-New said:


> Ev is the fakest friend anyone on the show could have the misfortune of having.
> 
> Jen needs to grow some lady-balls and make a dayum decision already.



lol Evelyn is the worse!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Eric needs his own show...  just so I can hear him say "What's good?"....


----------



## Jahpson

Jen ain't filing so I don't know why anyone is even entertaining this divorce talk.

now that she sees Evelyn bounced on her, I bet she is going to try and make it work with this serial cheater and father to someone else's child.


----------



## tonij2000

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eric needs his own show...  just so I can hear him say "What's good?"....



Yep!


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eric needs his own show...  just so I can hear him say "What's good?"....


ditto


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Eric needs his own show...  just so I can hear him say "What's good?"....



Lol. I can't.


----------



## GTOFan

So is Evelyn and Ocho Cinco still together?  Engaged?


----------



## Sassys

^^ speaking of.  I find this article very interesting, considering she dumped the trainer because he was not ready for marriage and having a baby and she only wanted to be with someone that was ready for marriage and kids.  Oh wait, trainer is not rich.

Chad Ochocinco & Evelyn Lozada Not Rushing to the Altar

Chad Ochocinco may have put a ring on model Evelyn Lozada's finger after just four months of dating. But don't expect their wedding to happen as quickly. 

"He has four kids. I have one. We want to be engaged for at least a year and enjoy our time with our children, and then we're going to plan our wedding," Lozada told PEOPLE at Cosmopolitan's Fun Fearless Males of 2011 party in New York, where Ochocinco was honored. 

And when they do start planning, they'll have to compromise on some things. "I want something small, even though he wants something big," Lozada says. "I want something intimate. I'm 35, and we have five kids together. I don't want anything over the top." 

The pair are in better agreement on the topic of kids &#8211; they both want more. In fact, Lozada says they would love to have twins. "The more kids, the happier I am," she says. 

Ochocinco, 33 &#8211; the Cincinnati Bengals player and former contestant on Dancing with the Stars &#8211; says his relationship with Lozada works so well because they don't hide anything from each other. 

"I know everything about her, so there are no surprises," he says. "My grandma says, 'Always marry your best friend, because your best friend will be able to tell you anything and not hide nothing.' That's one of the things I really like, which is one of the reasons why she's wearing that ring." 

And they really do share everything &#8211; including the specifics of their former love affairs. "Sometimes we sit back at night and we literally sit for three to four hours and share stories about who we've dated and what we've done ... every detail," says Lozada. 

Adds Ochocinco: "I'm nosy. I want to know who you've been with." 

The couple have also grown closer through adversity, after Lozada &#8211; the ex-fiancée of former NBA player Antoine Walker &#8211; was attacked on her VH1 reality show Basketball Wives after revealing she had slept with a castmate's ex-husband. She said Ochocinco helped her get through the episode. 

"I was having a hard time [watching]," she says. "I have a lot of followers on Twitter, so everyone has an opinion on your life, and they think they know you. Some of the things they say are hurtful, but he made me keep it together. He's very supportive with everything." 

people.com


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks for the update Sassys!


----------



## .pursefiend.

she's a model? since when??


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i had no idea Chad had 4 kids?!?_


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> _i had no idea Chad had 4 kids?!?_


 
Child Please....


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> _i had no idea Chad had 4 kids?!?_


 
yep


----------



## DC-Cutie

and there is a possible 5th out there, she hasn't given birth yet!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and there is a possible 5th out there, she hasn't given birth yet!


 

Evelyn better hope there is money left over for her.  Also, the more kids he has the lower her child support percentage is lol


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> and there is a possible 5th out there, she hasn't given birth yet!


 

Like Phaedra said, "Girl, I need me a CLEAN man!" I can deal with no buch of othe kids and various Baby-Mommas.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Like Phaedra said, "Girl, I need me a CLEAN man!" I can deal with no buch of othe kids and various Baby-Mommas.


 

LMAO!! Says the woman married to an EX-CON, who probably "dropped the soap" a few times.


----------



## tomz_grl

^And salad tossing. :wondering


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LMAO!! Says the woman married to an EX-CON, who probably "dropped the soap" a few times.


 


tomz_grl said:


> ^And salad tossing. :wondering


 
2 words: Fleece Johnson (google it)


----------



## tomz_grl

^Nice...


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> 2 words: Fleece johnson (google it)


 
lol!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

No wonder Evelyn was fighting for that raise to sign on for season 3, Chad's money will amount to nothing more than show dough in the end like Twoine if he can't get a Championship soon


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> LMAO!! Says the woman married to an EX-CON, who probably "dropped the soap" a few times.


 
You guys missed my entire point....I quoted her as to say, I don't want a man with a bunch of babies. Sorry, I don't think we have to settle fo that. All men are not animals who don't know how to 'control their nature'. Unlike Phaedra though, I definitely don't want an ex-con either. I don't care if you were in there for 1 or 50 days. Nope, don't want you.


----------



## GTOFan

One baby mama?


----------



## oxyoxy136

Four kids with one on the way?

*Hale* no!


----------



## illini3

I am pretty sure his kids were on DWTS the season he was paired with Cheryl.


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> 2 words: Fleece Johnson (google it)


 

I just did.... Oh my... I am at a lost for words


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Evelyn better hope there is money left over for her.  Also, the more kids he has the lower her child support percentage is lol




you think she cares? She is only concerned if he can afford to pay for more Louis Vuitton bags.

Evelyn isn't that smart. otherwise, she would have pooled money Antoine gave her when they were dating for *10* years, and lived in a house or at least a condo that was PIF! no roomates, and no rental furniture (im assuming)


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I think what we have here with eve and chad is pretty much the same as Kim and Kris Humphries. they get together to get more famous> more tv appearances> more money.

is that all there is?



BTW, I would never ever date someone with more than one baby momma. I can understand that at a certain age you´ve had serious relationships that resulted in child/ren.

But if you have 2 or more baby mommas, and are still out there dating and boning like you´re single, your moral standards towards marriage and family are pretty much non existent. I.would.never.

but women like evely probably don´t care. Same gose for Alicia Keys


----------



## miss alice

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> BTW, I would never ever date someone with more than one baby momma. I can understand that at a certain age you´ve had serious relationships that resulted in child/ren.
> 
> But if you have 2 or more baby mommas, and are still out there dating and boning like you´re single, your moral standards towards marriage and family are pretty much non existent. I.would.never.



I agree. It is totally normal to have children, or previous marriages/relationships, etc, esp as people get older. But to have more than 1 baby mommas, and to then date around rather recklessly (hence more than 1 baby mommas), shows a general carefree attitude toward commitment (to a woman and children she bears for you). I would think this guy is still very immature or just simply does not care.  Would be a warning sign to me.


----------



## Sassys

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> I think what we have here with eve and chad is pretty much the same as Kim and Kris Humphries. they get together to get more famous> more tv appearances> more money.
> 
> is that all there is?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I would never ever date someone with more than one baby momma. I can understand that at a certain age you´ve had serious relationships that resulted in child/ren.
> 
> But if you have 2 or more baby mommas, and are still out there dating and boning like you´re single, your moral standards towards marriage and family are pretty much non existent. I.would.never.
> 
> but women like evely probably don´t care. Same gose for Alicia Keys




Agree 100%  I always say "just because a man is your boyfriend does not mean you should have a child with him". To many people have children with just anyone.  I have loved past boyfriends, but looking back I can't honestly say I think they would be a good father.


----------



## .pursefiend.

> Final Notice: Royce Reed Owes Dwight Howard $500,000
> Mon, Apr 25 2011 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> NBA star Dwight Howard wants his Ex/baby mama VH1&#8217;s Basketball wives star Royce Reed to pay up. If you didn&#8217;t know already, Dwight smacked a gag order on Royce before she joined Basketball Wives which prevented her from mentioning his name anywhere in the media. Apparently, she slipped up some where (he claims on a message board) and he ended up winning a $500,000 judgment against her in the State of Florida.
> 
> According to Dwight, Royce hasn&#8217;t paid one red cent since she violated the court order and she now owes him $551,606.74 (interest is a bish!). Originally, the papers were filed in a Florida court but he&#8217;s now taking the case to California  because the law gives him the right to get her assets&#8230;the only issue is, she doesn&#8217;t have any assets in Cali. *confused face*
> 
> As Royce stated on the Basketball Wives reunion, &#8220;Unless you can make your leg touch your ear, you can&#8217;t tell me sh*t&#8221;. Maybe them p*ssy poppin&#8217; tricks will help her pay off that judgment.
> 
> Life with Dwight Howard as a baby daddy is definitely a b*tch!
> 
> Via TMZ
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Final Notice: Royce Reed Owes Dwight Howard $500,000 | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## Sassys

OMG, LOL Does he have proof it was her.  I mean come on, it's a message board


----------



## Jahpson

No wonder Royce always look homely....sad


----------



## tomz_grl

I'm ready for season 3!


----------



## chantal1922

I think I read somewhere season 3 will air  at the end of May.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, one more cast member has been added to the list of "Basketball Wives".  Her name is  Meeka Claxton - and get this...  she is actually a WIFE!!!!  Her husband is a former player, but still she's a wife - more than Royce, Eve and Suzie can say!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Isnt it dumb that they have a show, call it BB Wives, and they cast all hobags?  This show bugs me LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Isnt it dumb that they have a show, call it BB Wives, and they cast all hobags?  This show bugs me LOL!



dispelling the myth, that you can turn a ho into a house wife!  EPIC FAIL!


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, one more cast member has been added to the list of "Basketball Wives". Her name is Meeka Claxton - and get this... she is actually a WIFE!!!! Her husband is a former player, but still she's a wife - more than Royce, Eve and Suzie can say!


 
Any info we need to know about her?


----------



## Jahpson

yes, give us the juice


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I want to know more about this new girl too. There has to be some dirt on her or else she wouldn't have been cast!! Lol*~*


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Her real name is Khameka Claxton.  She owns Elite Access Magazine which is a publication only available to the NBA community. She helps professional athletes and their families relocate and get acclimated to their new cities during already stressful trading times.  
http://www.eliteaccessmagazine.com/eam-home.html

that was all I could find


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Sounds interesting. Thanks for the info


----------



## chantal1922

*Shaunie O&#8217;Neal and Boyfriend Marlon Yates In New Photo Shoot*







> Shaunie O&#8217;Neal is making sure that Shaq and his athletic girlfriend Hoopz gymmnastics on a random suburban lawn isn&#8217;t stealing the spotlight for too long. She&#8217;s featured in a hot photo shoot with her man Marlon Yates while gearing up for Season 3 of Basketball Wives.
> 
> This season, Shaunie&#8217;s focus is on her upcoming shoe line and being drama free while Evelyn makes the transition from a basketball wife to a football wife. The cameras will catch Jennifer leaving Eric behind and navigating a new lifestyle as a single lady while Tami works on rebuilding her trust in the ladies and moving on from the past.
> 
> You can catch the season premiere, on Monday May 30th on VH1.



http://necolebitchie.com/2011/05/05...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, he is SEXY! Who cares about the shoeline and show, talk about him.

ETA: I take that back....Googled him, saw some other pics...He ok....Sexy in that one though!


----------



## Sassys

Wow, the new season is coming back fast


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, he is SEXY! Who cares about the shoeline and show, talk about him.
> 
> ETA: I take that back....Googled him, saw some other pics...He ok....Sexy in that one though!


 
right. he's not an eyesore and a major upgrade from [del]shrek[/del] Shaq


----------



## GTOFan

Great pic, can't wait for the next season to start!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, he is SEXY! Who cares about the shoeline and show, talk about him.
> 
> ETA: I take that back....Googled him, saw some other pics...He ok....Sexy in that one though!


 
LOL! When I saw this picture I was like he is SEXY!!! I googled him and what I saw in the picture above was not what I saw in the other pics......he's cute.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^ I just found this pic......it has me rethinking.......


----------



## Ladybug09

The pubic hair half showing... not cute...


----------



## oxyoxy136

Ladybug09 said:


> The pubic hair half showing... not cute...



I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pubic hair poses SCREAM 'zest'.....

He's a little too cute for my taste, but I'm sure B. Scott would love to take a lick at him - LOL


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> *pubic hair poses SCREAM 'zest'*.....
> 
> He's a little too cute for my taste, but I'm sure B. Scott would love to take a lick at him - LOL


lol. I was thinkig the exact same thing.

He looking a bit zesty. I ain't mad though. I'd love to get a piece.


----------



## mrs moulds

chantal1922 said:


> *Shaunie ONeal and Boyfriend Marlon Yates In New Photo Shoot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/05/05...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


 
OMG!!!  He is fine!  Go Shaunie


----------



## mrs moulds

glamourgirlnikk said:


> ^^^ I just found this pic......it has me rethinking.......


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> pubic hair poses SCREAM 'zest'.....
> 
> He's a little too cute for my taste, but I'm sure B. Scott would love to take a lick at him - LOL




Ok, I need a translation and explanation of your post.

What is SCREAM ''zest" and who is B. Scott?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok, I need a translation and explanation of your post.
> 
> What is SCREAM ''zest" and who is B. Scott?



zest = homosexual...flamboyant.

B. Scott is this blogger/youtuber that dresses as a woman and has the best eyebrows and weave i've ever seen in life

**ETA*** forgot to add he was born a man


----------



## flsurfergirl3

any word on Ocho and Ev? something tells me they are either 1. split up already or 2. filming their show and decided to not be fame whores during the process so that people actually might be enticed to watch the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> zest = homosexual...flamboyant.
> 
> B. Scott is this blogger/youtuber that dresses as a woman and has the best eyebrows and weave i've ever seen in life
> 
> **ETA*** forgot to add he was born a man


Off to google him...


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> any word on Ocho and Ev? something tells me they are either 1. split up already or 2. filming their show and decided to not be fame whores during the process so that people actually might be enticed to watch the show.



word on the skreets is that he's been out creeping, acting like and no longer claiming Eve...  but because Eve is soooooo determined to make it to the alter, she's turning a blind eye!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> zest = homosexual...flamboyant.
> 
> B. Scott is this blogger/youtuber that dresses as a woman and has the best eyebrows and weave i've ever seen in life
> 
> **ETA*** forgot to add he was born a man



B. Scott is just pretty!  Damn shame, but it's the truth **yes, I'm hatin'**


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> B. Scott is just pretty!  Damn shame, but it's the truth **yes, I'm hatin'**



he really is!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> word on the skreets is that he's been out creeping, acting like and no longer claiming Eve...  but because Eve is soooooo determined to make it to the alter, she's turning a blind eye!



well damn *in my gucci mane voice*


----------



## Ladybug09

Well upon googling your BScott guy I saw....Marcus Patrick! Yikes...apparently he is best known for being nekkid....


ETA: I think he's gay though....very, very suspect...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Well upon googling your BScott guy I saw....Marcus Patrick! Yikes...apparently he is best known for being nekkid....
> 
> 
> ETA: I think he's gay though....very, very suspect...


 
He is definitely gay


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

.pursefiend. said:


> he really is!


 
This man is ridiculously pretty!!


----------



## oxyoxy136

glamourgirlnikk said:


> He is definitely gay



This man is obviously good at what he does given the amount of dollar, dollar bills (y'all) that he has earned in that picture.


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> He is definitely gay


He is a 'go go' dancer...

ETA: I alway say 'suspect' like people use 'allegedly'...


----------



## mrs moulds

glamourgirlnikk said:


> This man is ridiculously pretty!!


 

I only have one word to say *FABULOUS!!!!*


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> word on the skreets is that he's been out creeping, acting like and no longer claiming Eve... but because Eve is soooooo determined to make it to the alter, she's turning a blind eye!


 
Once again, *DC-Cutie*, you are cracking me up!  " Word on the skreets " LOL!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Don't know if this pic has been posted already, but if this is Evelyn then she has really come a long way(from video girl to basketball fiance to reality star to football fiance). 

http://dimewars.com/Blog/ViewBlogAr...d&BlogID=1e8d16e3-d071-4cf8-9918-5809d6b3b0b1


----------



## .pursefiend.

they are reaching. that is sooo not evelyn. doesn't even look a bit like her


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Don't know if this pic has been posted already, but if this is Evelyn then she has really come a long way(from video girl to basketball fiance to reality star to football fiance).
> 
> http://dimewars.com/Blog/ViewBlogAr...d&BlogID=1e8d16e3-d071-4cf8-9918-5809d6b3b0b1


 
Does not look like her


----------



## meela188

Yeah that's not her


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Don't know if this pic has been posted already, but if this is Evelyn then she has really come a long way(from video girl to basketball fiance to reality star to football fiance).
> 
> http://dimewars.com/Blog/ViewBlogAr...d&BlogID=1e8d16e3-d071-4cf8-9918-5809d6b3b0b1




That doesn't look like her.


----------



## RedDuchess

Ocho certainly tweeted to Eve on Cinco de Mayo, something like "Look at cha my cute lil' burrito"


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Ocho certainly tweeted to Eve on Cinco de Mayo, something like "Look at cha my cute lil' burrito"



he is really taking his Mexican-ness a little to serious


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> That doesn't look like her.


 
I read it is supposedly before she had plastic surgery. I thought it wasn't her, but I have seen this article on at least 4 other sites.


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I read it is supposedly before she had plastic surgery. I thought it wasn't her, but I have seen this article on at least 4 other sites.


 

Girl in the pic looks black to me and Evelyn is Puerto Rican


----------



## .pursefiend.

New season starts in 12 days. who's watching?


----------



## New-New

.pursefiend. said:


> New season starts in 12 days. who's watching?



chile, you know Imma be there. i already bought a bottle of some exkra cheap champagne (some Andre) which will be popped that night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> chile, you know Imma be there. i already bought a bottle of some exkra cheap champagne (some Andre) which will be popped that night.



Can I get some, I have my own red Solo cup


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Can I get some, I have my own red Solo cup



ROFL!!! 

As a student at a highly raked party school (UGA), I can say that I'm at a party at least once a week where I'm drinking incredibly cheap booze from a red Solo cup.

It's gotten to the point where I should put beer pong under special skills on my resume.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I will be tuning in...it came back pretty quickly. I'm not complaining though!!*~*


----------



## chantal1922

I will also be tuning in!


----------



## DC-Cutie

After watching this, I will be tuning in:
http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/653333/basketball-wives-3-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1664046


----------



## momofgirls

dc-cutie said:


> after watching this, i will be tuning in:
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/653333/basketball-wives-3-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1664046


omg


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No doubt.


----------



## chantal1922

well alright!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

oh my. 

i forgot to tell you guys...

i was on a field trip with my students to Islands of Adventure in Orlando, FL last week and guess who was in line in front of me?! ROYCE AND HER MAN! yep. she had on a white ribbed tank with black bra and some faded cheap looking kinda acidy-wash jeans with black sneakers. hair a mess. she walked by our large group while leaving the park and the kids started whispering and she was waving! oh...and she tucked her shirt up in her bra so her stomach was showing. she is really tiny. looked like she could pass for 16.


----------



## MickMick

I can't WAIT for this season.

Royce is scrappy as hell!


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> After watching this, I will be tuning in:
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/653333/basketball-wives-3-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1664046


 
*~*Oooooohweeeeee.  I will be watching...for sure. Mika is the new Royce (running between both groups reporting what she heard).  I love Tami, but I hope she stays away from the alcohol (knowing VH1, she won't). Still don't like Evelyn or Jenn...and Evelyn is dumb as fu*k for even entertaining the thought of having kids with Chad before they get married.  Look at his track record with women...no bueno.*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Oooooohweeeeee.  I will be watching...for sure. Mika is the new Royce (running between both groups reporting what she heard).  I love Tami, but I hope she stays away from the alcohol (knowing VH1, she won't). Still don't like Evelyn or Jenn...and Evelyn is dumb as fu*k for even entertaining the thought of having kids with Chad before they get married.  Look at his track record with women...no bueno.*~*



she's only concerned about his bank account and he's only worried about the possibility of having light skintided babies that are half Latino -


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> she's only concerned about his bank account and *he's only worried about the possibility of having light skintided babies that are half Latino* -


 
:lolots:


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> After watching this, I will be tuning in:
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/653333/basketball-wives-3-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1664046


 
My a** will be watching this forreal!

Drama!!!!


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> she's only concerned about his bank account and he's only worried about the possibility of having light skintided babies that are half Latino -


This is so true.


----------



## disney16

I agree. Having twins means double child support.


----------



## luvs*it*

disney16 said:


> I agree. Having twins means double child support.


 
*~*Right.  As greedy as Evelyn is, I'm surprised she didn't say sextuplets.*~*


----------



## NYC BAP

DC-Cutie said:


> she's only concerned about his bank account and he's only worried about the possibility of having light skintided babies that are half Latino -



 I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## pollinilove

can you please tell me how eve is going to make money off the kids ? kids are a lot of money food,clothing , school so how can you make money off the kids ? is she going to walmart for the kids and then using the rest at LV for her ? our kids make me and my husband broke


----------



## luvs*it*

pollinilove said:


> can you please tell me how eve is going to make money off the kids ? kids are a lot of money food,clothing , school so how can you make money off the kids ? is she going to walmart for the kids and then using the rest at LV for her ? *our kids make me and my husband broke*


 
*~*My dad would love you for that one!! Lol He says I "gave him gray hair & took all his money" womp womp womp...anywho, Evelyn is very calculating.  I highly doubt that she would be so ready to have twins with a man who had a decent 9-5 job.  Chad is a multi-millionaire, so in her mind, if she has twins with him, she's hit the jackpot.  I don't know if she realizes that his child support payments would be split between his other children & hers. That said, I believe she's going to milk this relationship for all it's worth.  I doubt that Chad will marry her though...if they get married (unless they have an iron-clad pre-nup) Evelyn will take him for all he's worth.  She's the gold-digger of all gold-diggers.*~*


----------



## hunniesochic

DC-Cutie said:


> After watching this, I will be tuning in:
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/653333/basketball-wives-3-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1664046



WW


----------



## New-New

luvs*it* said:


> *~*My dad would love you for that one!! Lol He says I "gave him gray hair & took all his money" womp womp womp...anywho, Evelyn is very calculating.  I highly doubt that she would be so ready to have twins with a man who had a decent 9-5 job.  Chad is a multi-millionaire, so in her mind, if she has twins with him, she's hit the jackpot.  I don't know if she realizes that his child support payments would be split between his other children & hers. That said, I believe she's going to milk this relationship for all it's worth.  I doubt that Chad will marry her though...if they get married (unless they have an iron-clad pre-nup) Evelyn will take him for all he's worth.  She's the gold-digger of all gold-diggers.*~*



That bird is thirsty as hell.

But yeah, child support when you're rich as hell is very different. $30k+ a month for child support is not a bad set up.


----------



## luvs*it*

New-New said:


> That bird is thirsty as hell.
> 
> But yeah, child support when you're rich as hell is very different. $30k+ a month for child support is not a bad set up.


 
*~*Not at all...could you imagine what Evelyn would do with $60k a month??? D-a-m-a-g-e. "Win the superbowl and drive off in a Hyundai." <~~ That's what Evelyn would do to Chad's bank account. Lol*~*


----------



## New-New

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Not at all...could you imagine what Evelyn would do with $60k a month??? D-a-m-a-g-e. "Win the superbowl and drive off in a Hyundai." <~~ That's what Evelyn would do to Chad's bank account. Lol*~*



that could buy her all the Louis bags and Loubies she could dream of. lol.


----------



## luvs*it*

New-New said:


> that could buy her all the Louis bags and Loubies she could dream of. lol.


 
*~*Yep!!! Lol*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

Notice eve lashed out at little Girl, but she wouldn't play that mess with Tammy.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*^^Right!! When Tami handed her those papers she started whimpering like a little girl.  Then she got all big & bad with Royce...but it looked like Royce had her handled. Lol I'll reserve further judgement until after I see the ep.  This season looks like it'll be a good one!!*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

I've never watched this show. I just get joy from the clips and ya'll's comments. LOL!

I may watch this season


----------



## tomz_grl

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH I can't wait! 

Looks like little Royce can handle her own and Tammy is still my favorite.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i had to watch it twice. i can't wait. 

i can't really figure out the new girl and how she fits yet


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> she's only concerned about his bank account and he's only worried about the possibility of *having light skintided babies* that are half Latino -


 

LMAO. You are a mess!! I love it...


----------



## Sassys

Okay, RHorNJ and BW.  To much craziness for a Monday night!


----------



## gre8dane

What is Susie's purpose on the show now?  Why is she there?



luvs*it* said:


> *~*^^Right!! When Tami handed her those papers she started whimpering like a little girl. Then she got all big & bad with Royce...but it looked like Royce had her handled. Lol I'll reserve further judgement until after I see the ep. This season looks like it'll be a good one!!*~*


 
Yeah, too bad security stepped in so quickly to pull them apart.  They need to just let these little girls fight so Royce can put the fear in Evelyn so Evelyn will stop being so quick to step to Royce.  I guess they didn't watch themselves last season and realize how silly they look; now they are back to look silly again.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought people used IVF because they had problems conceiving. I have read it is a very painful process. These two seem to be doing it for the sole purpose of having twins. Interesting.


----------



## tomz_grl

I loved how Evelyn blamed her Dad for not being around and why she has men issues. Let's get real...it's not the men she has issues with, it's the love of material wealth and hoin' around that's the problem.


----------



## RedDuchess

That was a good preview, thanks for sharing, the new girl looks blah and that dress was way to short, Royce is beginning to annoy me, at first her new bolder personality was ok with me, but now not sooo much
Most doctors WILL NOT in good ethics help people who don't have fertility problems have twins, but of course he'll get more clients, and we all know how many people get blinded by the fame monster..think octo-moms doctor


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> That was a good preview, thanks for sharing, the new girl looks blah and that dress was way to short, Royce is beginning to annoy me, at first her new bolder personality was ok with me, but now not sooo much
> Most doctors WILL NOT in good ethics help people who don't have fertility problems have twins, but of course he'll get more clients, and we all know how many people get blinded by the fame monster..think octo-moms doctor


 
I am sure all these celebrities having twins asked for them.  

Celine, Mariah (boy/girl), Jennifer Lopez (boy/girl), Angelina (boy/girl), Julia Roberts (boy/girl), Monique, Rebecca Romijn, Sarah Jessica Parker, Marcia Cross, Lisa Marie Presley, Melissa Etheridge (boy/girl), Molly Ringwald (boy/girl).


To much of a coincidence.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Wasn't SJP's through surrogate?


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> Wasn't SJP's through surrogate?


 
Yes, but they used her eggs and hubby's sperm.  IMO these celebs are asking for twins.  Personally, I too want twins (one pregnancy and then I am done)


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Yes, but they used her eggs and hubby's sperm. IMO these celebs are asking for twins. Personally, I too want twins (one pregnancy and then I am done)


 

but i thought in that case more eggs were inserted to increase the chances of fertilization and it just so happened two were. it never crossed my mind they asked for them...interesting

but i agree there's something fishy going on with evelyn and chad


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn is an idiot.  If she has even one child with Chad, her kid will be at the bottom of the "child support totem pole".  Child #1 gets 17% and the percentage drops after each child.  The only way she would get full 17% is if the state she lives in over rules the state the other other kids live in.  

For example, my BFF has a child with a man that has 5 other kids SMDH.  Her child gets 17% even though she is child #6, because NYC trumps Pennsylvania (where the other 5 kids live).  When the mother of child 4 found this out; she was livid and took the father back to court for more money.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Evelyn is an idiot. If she has even one child with Chad, her kid will be at the bottom of the "child support totem pole". Child #1 gets 17% and the percentage drops after each child. The only way she would get full 17% is if the state she lives in over rules the state the other other kids live in.
> 
> For example, my BFF has a child with a man that has 5 other kids SMDH. Her child gets 17% even though she is child #6, because NYC trumps Pennsylvania (where the other 5 kids live). When the mother of child 4 found this out; she was livid and took the father back to court for more money.


 






that is just crazy. 17% doesnt seem like much though


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> that is just crazy. 17% doesnt seem like much though


 
It's even smaller when you have a child with a man who does not have a pot to piss in


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> I am sure all these celebrities having twins asked for them.
> 
> Celine, Mariah (boy/girl), Jennifer Lopez (boy/girl), Angelina (boy/girl), Julia Roberts (boy/girl), Monique, Rebecca Romijn, Sarah Jessica Parker, Marcia Cross, Lisa Marie Presley, Melissa Etheridge (boy/girl), Molly Ringwald (boy/girl).
> 
> 
> To much of a coincidence.


Totally agree.  It is way too much of a coincidence especially the boy/girl combination.  Come on now.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> It's even smaller when you have a child with a man who does not have a pot to piss in


 
and clearly no window to throw it out of


----------



## chantal1922

*dead* @ the Tasia gif.


----------



## mrs moulds

RedDuchess said:


> That was a good preview, thanks for sharing, the new girl looks blah and that dress was way to short, Royce is beginning to annoy me, at first her new bolder personality was ok with me, but now not sooo much
> Most doctors WILL NOT in good ethics help people who don't have fertility problems have twins, but of course he'll get more clients, and we all know how many people get blinded by the fame monster..think octo-moms doctor


 
You are so right.  After the octomom mess, you can't just walk in to a infertility doctor and ask for fertility pills etc...

Now I am speaking from my own personal experience with infertility. If you haven't be able to become pregnant in 10 -12 months that is when you are referred to see a infertility doctor. Yet, we are talking about Chad and Evelyn the " attention hoes " who will do anything to keep people talking about them. Plus, Chad don't need any more babies and should be worried about his career; for he ain't a spring chicken and since the Bengal's have drafted and new wide received by the name of AJ Green, ah, Chad and his buddy T.O. is out the door!!!


----------



## GOMAVS41

I'm probably in the minority, but I freaking love Evelyn. She's reality TV gold, as long as she doesn't kill anyone or pull a ponzi scheme I'll always be Team Evelyn. She's such a trainwreck sometimes and it's just so funny to watch. Never change Evelyn.

Royce's hair looks horrible. Why did she dye it that horrible color and then not bother to touch up the roots? Keep it low maintance Royce you look better that way.

I need one of Tammy's It Wasn't Not Funny shirts.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

How old is Chad and how many kids does he have?


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> How old is Chad and how many kids does he have?



He has 4 babies and 1 Maury Povich possbile


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> 1 Maury Povich possbile


 :giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> :giggles:



girl... Momma's baby. Daddy's Maybe?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> girl... Momma's baby. Daddy's Maybe?


 
I swear no matter how many times I say "don't drink or eat" when reading a post from DC, it never fails that I forget and start choking to death.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I swear no matter how many times I say "don't drink or eat" when reading a post from DC, it never fails that I forget and start choking to death.



I'm sorry... I truly am


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry... I truly am


 
Please DO NOT be sorry.  Your comments are the highlights of my day (you always manage to say exactly what I am thinking to the 10th power lol)


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> He has 4 babies and 1 Maury Povich possbile


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:


> I am sure all these celebrities having twins asked for them.
> 
> Celine, Mariah (boy/girl), Jennifer Lopez (boy/girl), Angelina (boy/girl), Julia Roberts (boy/girl), Monique, Rebecca Romijn, Sarah Jessica Parker, Marcia Cross, Lisa Marie Presley, Melissa Etheridge (boy/girl), Molly Ringwald (boy/girl).
> 
> 
> To much of a coincidence.


 

yes, one of the best sign of a "clomid" baby is paternal twins


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I am sure all these celebrities having twins asked for them.
> 
> Celine, Mariah (boy/girl), Jennifer Lopez (boy/girl), Angelina (boy/girl), Julia Roberts (boy/girl), Monique, Rebecca Romijn, Sarah Jessica Parker, Marcia Cross, Lisa Marie Presley, Melissa Etheridge (boy/girl), Molly Ringwald (boy/girl).
> 
> 
> To much of a coincidence.





Sassys said:


> Yes, but they used her eggs and hubby's sperm.  IMO these celebs are asking for twins.  Personally, I too want twins (one pregnancy and then I am done)





RedDuchess said:


> yes, one of the best sign of a "clomid" baby is paternal twins



I kept mentioning the celebrity twin phenomena/miracle and the clomid, but people want to continue to believe in the fairytale.

I wonder if Halle tried for twins, cause I'm surprised she didn't have 2.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^honestly i've never heard of it. what does "clomid" mean?


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> ^honestly i've never heard of it. what does "clomid" mean?


 
It's a fertility drug that helps you produce more eggs.  So basically, two eggs have droped instead of one and two eggs were fertilized; which equals twins (usually faternal or boy/girl).

There is no way in hell these celebrites are getting all these twins with out drugs or IVF.  Now when they say they got pregnant "naturally" that technically is true if they used clomid.  It has been said, that when women get older they drop more than one egg naturally, but I am not buying all these celebs who are older when they got pregnant (Celine, Mariah, Jennifer, Molly & Lisa) did not use drugs.

Celine of course admitted she had help.  Rebecca also said she was on Clomid.  Mariah said she took progesterone (but that it was only used to make sure she does not miscarry).  It has also been said in the media, Mariah and Jennifer went to the same fertility doctor.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if Halle tried for twins, cause I'm surprised she didn't have 2.


 
They may have told her not to, since she is diabetic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> It's a fertility drug that helps you produce more eggs


 
yikes. learn something new everyday.  thanks


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> It's a fertility drug that helps you produce more eggs.  So basically, two eggs have droped instead of one and two eggs were fertilized; which equals twins (usually faternal or boy/girl).
> 
> There is no way in hell these celebrites are getting all these twins with out drugs or IVF.  Now when they say they got pregnant "naturally" that technically is true if they used clomid.  It has been said, that when women get older they drop more than one egg naturally, but I am not buying all these celebs who are older when they got pregnant (Celine, Mariah, Jennifer, Molly & Lisa) did not use drugs.
> 
> Celine of course admitted she had help.  Rebecca also said she was on Clomid.  Mariah said she took progesterone (but that it was only used to make sure she does not miscarry).  It has also been said in the media, Mariah and Jennifer went to the same fertility doctor.


Actually, Celine had her eggs fertilized outside her body and the embryos frozen, cause I believe her husband had cancer.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> They may have told her not to, since she is diabetic.


Yep, I forgot about her diabetes.


----------



## .pursefiend.

so when Robin Harris said "test tube baby" on Bebe's Kids that's what he meant?? lol


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Actually, Celine had her eggs fertilized outside her body and the embryos frozen, cause I believe her husband had cancer.


 
Right, I forgot he had cancer. I just wish all these celebs would stop lying and admit they had help (nothing wrong with that).  Evelyn will probably get her twins


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Right, I forgot he had cancer. I just wish all these celebs would stop lying and admit they had help (nothing wrong with that).  Evelyn will probably get her twins



admitting that you had help, will break down their 'perfection'...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> admitting that you had help, will break down their 'perfection'...


 
Exactly!  Mark my words, Khloe Kardashian will be next for twins.  Since she and Lamar have been married over a year, she will tell the doc they have been trying for over a year and will be told she has fertility issues and put her on the drug as well.


----------



## RedDuchess

Ladybug09 said:


> I kept mentioning the celebrity twin phenomena/miracle and the clomid, but people want to continue to believe in the fairytale.
> 
> I wonder if Halle tried for twins, cause I'm surprised she didn't have 2.


 

I don't think she was trying to get pregnant


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> I don't think she was trying to get pregnant



I do...  she always talked about having children, but not wanting a husband.  IMO, she picked Gabriel for his DNA to make a beautiful baby.


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> I don't think she was trying to get pregnant


 

She said on Oprah she and Gabriel were trying for months.  She said they would have sex multiple times a day.


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> I do... she always talked about having children, but not wanting a husband. IMO, she picked Gabriel for his DNA to make a beautiful baby.


 

Oh, Ok, gotcha, maybe no twins, cause she has sense, well a little in that area, LOL


----------



## meela188

I will be watching, pure comedy. Royce looked like she was holding her own, she threw a drink back at Evelyn and hit that matrix move.


----------



## DC-Cutie

throwing drinks are PUNK moves...  if you feelin' bad, hit a bish upside her head with your fist!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> throwing drinks are PUNK moves... if you feelin' bad, hit a bish upside her head with your fist!


 
You see how she tried that mess with Royce, but she didn't try it with Tami!


----------



## New-New

glamourgirlnikk said:


> You see how she tried that mess with Royce, but she didn't try it with Tami!



'cause Ev is a punk-ass.

she need to get whooped by somebody. might wipe that stank look off her face.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> throwing drinks are PUNK moves...  if you feelin' bad, hit a bish upside her head with your fist!




Damn!!  Remind me not to piss you off if I ever meet you while you are here in NYC


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> 'cause Ev is a punk-ass.
> 
> she need to get whooped by somebody. might wipe that stank look off her face.




Oh PLEASE let me be there when it happens!! I will pay whatever it cost artyhat:


----------



## pollinilove

is it just me or does eve face look oily on tv ?


----------



## Ladybug09

RedDuchess said:


> I don't think she was trying to get pregnant





DC-Cutie said:


> I do...  she always talked about having children, but not wanting a husband.  IMO, she picked Gabriel for his DNA to make a beautiful baby.





Sassys said:


> She said on Oprah she and Gabriel were trying for months.  She said they would have sex multiple times a day.


^^^^Yep, that's what I was going to say.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> throwing drinks are PUNK moves...  if you feelin' bad, hit a bish upside her head with your fist!


Like Drita and Tami!

Dang, in a one-on-one with these two, who do you think would win?


----------



## Ladybug09

pollinilove said:


> is it just me or does eve face look oily on tv ?


It looks greasy.


----------



## momofgirls

Ladybug09 said:


> Notice eve lashed out at little Girl, but she wouldn't play that mess with Tammy.


Exactly


----------



## NYCBelle

Ladybug09 said:


> Like Drita and Tami!
> 
> Dang, in a one-on-one with these two, who do you think would win?



Drita!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Like Drita and Tami!
> 
> Dang, in a one-on-one with these two, who do you think would win?


 
the emergency room!


----------



## FullyLoaded

GOMAVS41 said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I freaking love Evelyn. She's reality TV gold, as long as she doesn't kill anyone or pull a ponzi scheme I'll always be Team Evelyn. She's such a trainwreck sometimes and it's just so funny to watch. Never change Evelyn.
> 
> I need one of Tammy's It Wasn't Not Funny shirts.


 
I like her tv personality too. 

What she does with her snatch is her own business, not mine.

I think her and Chad just came up with some storyline to add to the show. I seriously doubt they are even trying to have kids. I may be wrong of course. She has to know his finances aren't all that- either she's in love or he's a stepping stone. 

In their delusional minds maybe they really are trying to pull off their own show, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> He has 4 babies and 1 Maury Povich possbile


----------



## mzri

dc-cutie said:


> throwing drinks are punk moves...  If you feelin' bad, hit a bish upside her head with your fist!



word!


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> After watching this, I will be tuning in:
> http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/653333/basketball-wives-3-supertrailer.jhtml#id=1664046


 

Wow!  Looks like this season will be interesting as well... Meeka, Meeka, Meeka


----------



## oxyoxy136

Man! The premiere is coming on at the same time as RHONJ!


----------



## needloub

Thanks for the preview! I have to agree...when is Evelyn going to throw punches instead of drinks? She only starts wailing her arms everywhere when someone is holding her back...so I vote Drita LOL!


----------



## Ladybug09

No, the match was between Drita and TAMMY....we know DRita would easily kicky Evie's tail!


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> No, the match was between Drita and TAMMY....we know DRita would easily kicky Evie's tail!



Whoops! Either way, I still pick Drita


----------



## tweegy

momofgirls said:


> I am liking this show especially Shaunce Oneal.
> Anyone else watching?



I was trying to figure out if that was her!!!

There is a marathon going on that I just caught and I'm not giving this show a 2nd try: frickin hilarious! Tammy is not one to be trifled with...I'll leave it there!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Season 3, episode 1 :
http://www.vh1.com/video/basketball-wives-3/full-episodes/episode-1/1664651/playlist.jhtml


----------



## tweegy

Sorry.... I meant to say NOW not not....


----------



## .pursefiend.

i see evelyn got some new teeth...


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> i see evelyn got some new teeth...



I don't think she got new teeth, I think she's lost weight and they look more fake...


----------



## MickMick

UGH!

I can tell that I will not like Meeka.  She is so thirsty and staning for Evelyn.  Really?

I laughed when Tami said that she would take Evelyn's store...That would require Evelyn being the owner of said store.

This is going to be a great season!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she got new teeth, I think she's lost weight and they look more fake...





i hate you...

you keep me fallin' out on the floor making me look crazy as hell.


----------



## Sassys

Don't care for the new girl! Still can't stand Evelyn


----------



## DamierLover

Just turned on this show...just flipping through the channels and had to stop by and say I think they are all a lot of bottom feeders and unclassy ho's.  The Countess needs to stop by here and sing a few lines of "Money can't buy you class"...*Just. Really.  Really. BAD!*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I only like Tami. She keeps it real.


----------



## tweegy

californiaCRUSH said:


> I only like Tami. She keeps it real.


And She can keep it real while maintaining her ciggy...


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching now. Not feeling Meeka. The first time she meets Jen she brings up Eric. Then she meets Eve and sucks up to her by talking about Royce.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Meeka is a rat! Did she not learn anything by watching Suzie?!


----------



## chantal1922

Tami "I don't like the name Dulce cause nobody can say the sh*t"


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tweegy said:


> And She can keep it real while maintaining her ciggy...



Hahah she's too fabulous.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i like Tami. a lot. 

Royce is growing on me too. she keeps it real. 

and Suzie...don't get me started. she fabricated some stupid drama with Royce, prob for air time. idk why either! bc Royce brought up that Suzie has a man?! you are dumb, you are reallyyy dumb. LOL


----------



## tweegy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i like Tami. a lot.
> 
> Royce is growing on me too. she keeps it real.
> 
> and Suzie...don't get me started. she fabricated some stupid drama with Royce, prob for air time. idk why either! bc Royce brought up that Suzie has a man?! you are dumb, you are reallyyy dumb. LOL


Royce is the small one that got engaged??? Yeah dont take to her...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Royce is the small one that got engaged??? Yeah dont take to her...



Royce is the small one, but they never got engaged.  Just went looking at rings..


----------



## tonij2000

^ And they're no longer dating, I think she's with someone new?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce is the small one, but they never got engaged.  Just went looking at rings..


Oh...I saw them shopping I thought they got engaged...


----------



## Belle49

I don't like Royce either.


----------



## New-New

NEW BASKETBALL WIVES TONIGHT!!!!

I cannot wait. I will celebrate such an occasion with some cheap, sleazy, and greasy chinese takeout and a bottle of some $6 Andre champagne.

... wait I think it's $4.50 with my kroger plus card.


----------



## NYC BAP

Belle49 said:


> I don't like Royce either.



Royce is annoying!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

There is a marathon now....I'm catching up from the ring shopping epi...


----------



## NYC BAP

New-New said:


> NEW BASKETBALL WIVES TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> I cannot wait. I will celebrate such an occasion with some cheap, sleazy, and greasy chinese takeout and a bottle of some $6 Andre champagne.
> 
> ... wait I think it's $4.50 with my kroger plus card.



I can't wait!!!! I hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## tweegy

Tami is my fav on this show...she has me rolling!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tonij2000 said:


> ^ And they're no longer dating, I think she's with someone new?



yes. i saw them at a Florida theme park. he is HOT and way better than that other dude!


----------



## tonij2000

It's on!


----------



## Sassys

Meeka said she thinks Shaunie is a roll model and she looks up to her; what exactly has Shaunie done to be a "role model".


----------



## tweegy

WTF is Royce wearing??!!


----------



## NYC BAP

royce is a hot mess.


----------



## natcolb65

Evelyn is sick. I don't think I can watch this show if she stays on it.


----------



## tweegy

I luv how ladies meet to discuss ish in this show... they hash it out and get up and go their separate ways like they have to be somewhere...whether its resolved or not!


----------



## Eclipse4

I like that Tami was wearing a shirt that said "It wasn't not funny" when she confronted Evelyn at the store.


----------



## tweegy

Eclipse4 said:


> I like that Tami was wearing a shirt that said "It wasn't not funny" when she confronted Evelyn at the store.


:lolots:  I was trying to make out what it said!!


----------



## NY_Mami

I have a lot to say... but don't have the patience to type it all.... right now.... lol....


----------



## tonij2000

All they did was meet, eat and talk about the others, really immature.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Meeka said she thinks Shaunie is a roll model and she looks up to her; what exactly has Shaunie done to be a "role model".



I only know one thing that Shaunie is good at...she has evidence...5 of them right?


----------



## NY_Mami

I'm ready to comment... lol...

First of all.... Jennifer is dumb.... she really thought she was gonna get to stay at the crib after the divorce.... lol.... even Kelly Pitts had a gameplan... and she's a fictional character.... lol....

Secondly.... Meeka... the new girl.... phoney bologna.... she needs to sit her fugly a** down somewhere.... she is tryin' too hard to fit in_ "The Circle"_..... who is she???....

Thirdly.... Evelyn and Tami... lol... Evelyn is a straight up ho, plain and simple.... how is she gonna countersue Tami for the public callin' her what she is.... when she admitted to sleepin' wit' a married man.... and then the T-Shirts.... what organization in her mind is gonna accept proceeds from that type of T-Shirt????.... and Tami had her shook in her own store.... somebody needs to throw on the Mobb Deep record for Evelyn....


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Ladybug09 said:


> Like Drita and Tami!
> 
> Dang, in a one-on-one with these two, who do you think would win?



I would say Tami. She has some serious rage inside. Tami would fight Mike Tyson.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

did jen bleach her skin?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Royce's new hair color is pretty


----------



## sweeten

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Royce's new hair color is pretty




It is, but I can do without Suzie & Ashley


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sweeten said:


> It is, but I can do without Suzie & Ashley


 
Yeah, I don't why they are still on the show


----------



## sweeten

Is Evelyn f' n serious???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Uh isn't You F*ck For Handbags a better t-shirt Than You're a Non Motherf$ckin' Factor ***** T-Shirt?

Step on it Tami. That is Entrepreneur 101.


----------



## bcbgurl19

^^^ I think both would sell, lol


----------



## fortomorrow

What televison station is playing this show? I don't know it actually! Pity!


----------



## gre8dane

Sassys said:


> Meeka said she thinks Shaunie is a roll model and she looks up to her; what exactly has Shaunie done to be a "role model".


 
I was thinking the same thing - what has she done aside from being the mother hen of this trash tv and be just as immature as the rest of the girls.  

Jen's old place (with ex-hubby - that's questionable) didn't have ambiance & her new place does not have ambiance.  And she, like, had the nerve to question someone's, like, maturity?!?

NOT interested to hear about Evelyn's supposed 'daddy issues'.  I don't understand 30+ year old women crying about their childhood and I certainly don't want to watch Evelyn getting snot-nosed about her daddy as she tries to justify that for her screwing for handbags habit.

Tami just needs to go ahead an stomp on Evelyn and get it out of the way.

Why is Suzie on here still?  Is Gloria going to pop in as well?


----------



## Sassys

gre8dane said:


> I was thinking the same thing - what has she done aside from being the mother hen of this trash tv and be just as immature as the rest of the girls.
> 
> Jen's old place (with ex-hubby - that's questionable) didn't have ambiance & her new place does not have ambiance. And she, like, had the nerve to question someone's, like, maturity?!?
> 
> *NOT interested to hear about Evelyn's supposed 'daddy issues'. I don't understand 30+ year old women crying about their childhood and I certainly don't want to watch Evelyn getting snot-nosed about her daddy as she tries to justify that for her screwing for handbags habit*.
> 
> Tami just needs to go ahead an stomp on Evelyn and get it out of the way.
> 
> Why is Suzie on here still? Is Gloria going to pop in as well?


 

Exactly!! I know plenty of women who did not have a father in the home and they didn't turn out to be eveil smack talking whores that will screw anyone that will pay their bills.  Cry me a river...


----------



## Jahpson

why is Jennifer still on the show? I am getting tired of hearing her forced valley girl accent and for the love of Jesus, someone get her a fine tooth comb so that she could create a proper part in her head!!

and why is Royce and Evelyn feuding again? I think these two really love each other. lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So Evelyn is 35? Must be that Catherine Zeta-Jones math.


----------



## First Lady

BagOuttaHell said:


> So Evelyn is 35? Must be that Catherine Zeta-Jones math.


 

 I'm Screaming!!!!!!!!!! This is funny. Right, she has a 40+ look.


----------



## chantal1922

*Gloria Govan & Laura Govan Film Basketball Wives (LA)?*



> I was recently told that Gloria did not come to Miami to film the Third season of Basketball Wives because she is filming a sort of LA Edition of the show. Her sister Laura Govan is said to be on it as well which should bring tons of drama. Earlier this year, Laura Govan&#8217;s fiance Gilbert Arenas pulled a disappearing act on Laura and his three kids after being traded to the Orlando Magic. No goodbye or anything. She later shipped everything in their Virginia home to California using his credit card and had him served child support papers during half time of a game as he walked off the court.
> 
> Laura is about to have her fourth child by Gilbert Arenas and her sister Gloria hosted a baby shower for her a few weeks ago which may have been documented for the upcoming show. Shaunie O&#8217;Neal hasn&#8217;t confirmed this information, however, in our recent interview with Shaunie, she did mention that Gloria Govan is filming another show of hers.



http://necolebitchie.com/2011/05/31...a-govan-film-basketball-wives-la/#more-136744


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> *Gloria Govan & Laura Govan Film Basketball Wives (LA)?*
> 
> 
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/05/31...a-govan-film-basketball-wives-la/#more-136744


 
She hates Shaunie, yet she keeps working for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She wouldnt be the first person to hate her boss. And good to know Shaunie being called a c bomb doesnt affect her bottom line.


----------



## luvs*it*

Belle49 said:


> I don't like Royce either.


 
*~*Royce is as annoying as they come.  I don't like her either.*~*



tweegy said:


> WTF is Royce wearing??!!


 
*~*Something from a 12 year-old's closet.*~*



gre8dane said:


> NOT interested to hear about Evelyn's supposed 'daddy issues'. I don't understand 30+ year old women crying about their childhood and I certainly don't want to watch Evelyn getting snot-nosed about her daddy as she tries to justify that for her screwing for handbags habit.


 
*~*Me neither!! I don't buy that excuse Evelyn.  She needs more people.*~*


----------



## prettyprincess

love tami, i just wish she would knock evelyn out already.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I really dislike Tami. She's so trashy acting and talks like she's so big and bad, who gives a sh*t. I don't see Evelyn shaking in her panties. And the fact of the matter is Tami is unattractive and acts jealous of the other women on the show IMO.


----------



## pollinilove

well Eve did sleep with kenny if she slept with my husband i would be mad .no matter how ugly or fat or pretty or thin the wife is you should not sleep with a man who has a wife 



kittenslingerie said:


> I really dislike Tami. She's so trashy acting and talks like she's so big and bad, who gives a sh*t. I don't see Evelyn shaking in her panties. And the fact of the matter is Tami is unattractive and acts jealous of the other women on the show IMO.


----------



## kittenslingerie

pollinilove said:


> well Eve did sleep with kenny if she slept with my husband i would be mad .no matter how ugly or fat or pretty or thin the wife is you should not sleep with a man who has a wife



She is jealous acting of all the other women, not just Evelyn. She(Tami) can keep starting trashy brawls, but it doesn't change the fact the Evelyn slept with him so its just making Tami look pathetic at this point. And it happened many years ago anyway, so get over it and move on. Her man was a dog, HE was married to Tami not Evelyn.


----------



## tonij2000

I think Evelyn was a bit afraid of Tammy... When Tammy told her that she would punch her ^%&&^% out, Ev said, "And I'll punch you back?" There was none of the cussing, no throwing stuff (drinks, cash register, left shoe), no cameramen hold me back, nothing...

I do think that Tammy has a pretty face but she a boyish figure and her clothes are not flattering or attractie imo.


----------



## kittenslingerie

tonij2000 said:


> I think Evelyn was a bit afraid of Tammy... When Tammy told her that she would punch her ^%&&^% out, Ev said, "And I'll punch you back?" There was none of the cussing, no throwing stuff (drinks, cash register, left shoe), no cameramen hold me back, nothing...
> 
> I do think that Tammy has a pretty face but she a boyish figure and her clothes are not flattering or attractie imo.



But who wins in the end? Tami just looks foul mouthed and manly in the end...


----------



## NYC BAP

tonij2000 said:


> I think Evelyn was a bit afraid of Tammy... When Tammy told her that she would punch her ^%&&^% out, Ev said, "And I'll punch you back?" There was none of the cussing, no throwing stuff (drinks, cash register, left shoe), no cameramen hold me back, nothing...
> 
> I do think that Tammy has a pretty face but she a boyish figure and her clothes are not flattering or attractie imo.



Royce and Tami need to upgrade their wardrobe.


----------



## tonij2000

kittenslingerie said:


> But who wins in the end? *Tami just looks foul mouthed and manly in the end...*



:lolots: :lolots:


----------



## meela188

kittenslingerie said:


> I really dislike Tami. She's so trashy acting and talks like she's so big and bad, who gives a sh*t. I don't see Evelyn shaking in her panties. And the fact of the matter is Tami is unattractive and acts jealous of the other women on the show IMO.


 
Tammy is far from unattractive, she has a very pretty face despite her boyish figure. Am I the only on who thinks Evelyn looks kind of ugly this season? I don't know if she lost weight but she looks like a bobble head with dentures. Evelyn needs to go back to last season and take notes, she was very pretty before


----------



## luvs*it*

meela188 said:


> Tammy is far from unattractive, she has a very pretty face despite her boyish figure. Am I the only on who thinks Evelyn looks kind of ugly this season? I don't know if she lost weight but she looks like a bobble head with dentures. Evelyn needs to go back to last season and take notes, she was very pretty before


 
*~*I agree with you about both Tami & Evelyn.  Evelyn has harsh facial features, and now that she lost weight her face looks even more harsh.  I also think Meeka is unattractive & masculine looking.  She needs help in the wardrobe department as well.*~*


----------



## tomz_grl

I don't understand Evelyn's math. If she slept with him 13 years ago, was he or was he not with Tami? Tami's daughters look around 13ish? 

Evelyn is definitely the ugly one so far this season. I think its because she already has such a harsh face and the fact that her bangs stop at the widest part of he face (around her prominent cheekbones) it makes them even wider and then her chin is so small compared to her other features. 

I don't even understand the revelance of Jen on the show this season other than we get to see her file for divorce.


----------



## Jahpson

evelyn slept with a married man. we know it, she knows it and now Tami knows it. This denying "oh you were seperated" (yet she claims she didn't know that he was involved with someone...oh wait then she says that he was engaged ) 

Evelyn is just spinning this game to make her look innocent. Its funny how she was really putting Royce through it on season 1, but she was exactly what she berated Royce for...a basketball groupie!


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> *Gloria Govan & Laura Govan Film Basketball Wives (LA)?*
> 
> 
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/05/31...a-govan-film-basketball-wives-la/#more-136744



gimmie a break!



kittenslingerie said:


> I really dislike Tami. She's so trashy acting and talks like she's so big and bad, who gives a sh*t. I don't see Evelyn shaking in her panties. And the fact of the matter is Tami is unattractive and acts jealous of the other women on the show IMO.


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> *I don't understand Evelyn's math*. If she slept with him 13 years ago, was he or was he not with Tami? Tami's daughters look around 13ish?
> 
> Evelyn is definitely the ugly one so far this season. I think its because she already has such a harsh face and the fact that her bangs stop at the widest part of he face (around her prominent cheekbones) it makes them even wider and then her chin is so small compared to her other features.
> 
> I don't even understand the revelance of Jen on the show this season other than we get to see her file for divorce.


 
Agree, Tami married Kenny in 1993/1994, and they were married for 6years (broke-up 1999/2000).  If Evelyn slept with him 13 years ago, that would have been right around the time Tami was getting ready to break up with him.  Tami was 8mos pregnant when she married Kenny, so that would make her oldest almost 18.  Evelyn originally told Shaunie she did not know Kenny was married (of course she is lying, Kenny was a major player back in the day and everyone knew he married the crazy black girl from Real World), now Evelyn says Kenny wasn't married.

What bothers me, is how Jen can be friends with a woman who sleeps around with married men, yet she was cheated on because Eric slept around.


----------



## Jahpson

Jen and Evelyn are in the same ballpark (or will be) IMO. Jen probably keeps her dirt hidden under a rug. She isn't divorcing Eric for nothing. She didnt have to marry him if cheating was the excuse (and we know tis not)


----------



## Chantilly0379

I just started watching so I'm still gathering an opinion on the show.  I guess I'm kinda bias right now, b/c I do like Tami, prob b/c I knw her from watching her on the real world.  My least favorite as of now is Meeka, she just seems like a messy trouble maker that's trying to hard to fit in.  As much as I like Tami, I don't see how she can sue Evelyn for making t-shirts, weather the phrase was directed towards her or not, I can't see that it holding up.  I know she's saying she's suing for "defamation of character" but if everyone starts spouting this off at the mouth is she going to sue them too.  

And as far has she taking abt sleeping with someone "13" years ago, I must not have been following that conversation that well, b/c I thought Tami was using one of Evelyn's past boyfriends as an example, I didn't think they were talking abt Tami's ex.


----------



## kittenslingerie

meela188 said:


> Tammy is far from unattractive, she has a very pretty face despite her boyish figure. Am I the only on who thinks Evelyn looks kind of ugly this season? I don't know if she lost weight but she looks like a bobble head with dentures. Evelyn needs to go back to last season and take notes, she was very pretty before



Well I don't find her attractive, but her looks are the least of her problems compared to her horrible personality. But to defend my previous comment: Her face is angular, she has bad teeth, and her hair looks like it was purchased at Dollar General and styled at the local beauty school. I do agree that Evelyn isn't looking her best this season, I think its the bad haircut and orangey low lights. It looks like in the previews that she fixes her hair in future episodes.

Moving on, I have to say that i love this show!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

BagOuttaHell said:


> So Evelyn is 35? Must be that Catherine Zeta-Jones math.


I was floored when she said 35....here I am thinking she looked good for 40 something.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

tweegy said:


> WTF is Royce wearing??!!


I have been trying to figure this out since Season 1, Episode 1.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Agree, Tami married Kenny in 1993/1994, and they were married for 6years (broke-up 1999/2000).  If Evelyn slept with him 13 years ago, that would have been right around the time Tami was getting ready to break up with him.  Tami was 8mos pregnant when she married Kenny, so that would make her oldest almost 18.  Evelyn originally told Shaunie she did not know Kenny was married (of course she is lying, Kenny was a major player back in the day and everyone knew he married the crazy black girl from Real World), now Evelyn says Kenny wasn't married.
> 
> *What bothers me, is how Jen can be friends with a woman who sleeps around with married men, yet she was cheated on because Eric slept around.*


Thank you!  Jen really irks me. 

I don't support cheating men but for some reason I am still Team Eric.  Something about him I like


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Thank you! Jen really irks me.
> 
> I don't support cheating men but for some reason I am still Team Eric. Something about him I like


 
I like Eric, because he keeps it real.  I will NEVER forget his comment about Evelyn - "If that's your best friend, you are through" LMAO

Jen knew Eric was cheating on her, he even cheated days before their wedding and she still married him.  I have no respect for women who whine about a man cheating on her; yet stays with him.  She stayed becuase she wanted that "NBA Wife" title period.  Eric told her if she was not happy to bounce a long time ago and she insist on staying.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> I like Eric, because he keeps it real.  I will NEVER forget his comment about Evelyn - "If that's your best friend, you are through" LMAO
> 
> Jen knew Eric was cheating on her, he even cheated days before their wedding and she still married him.  I have no respect for women who whine about a man cheating on her; yet stays with him.  She stayed becuase she wanted that "NBA Wife" title period.  Eric told her if she was not happy to bounce a long time ago and she insist on staying.


Preach it girl....you are the truth!

That is what irks me about her.  You have no one to blame but yourself if that man is blatantly showing you who he is yet you choose to ignore it because you want a certain lifestyle.  I have no sympathy for you.

And I am sorry but I could not associate with a girl like Evelyn because I was always raised that birds of a feather flock together.  Even if I am not that type of girl I would not want to be hanging around with a woman like her because automatically I am going to be grouped in that chicken head category...guilty by association.  No thank you.

And I just have this feeling that Evelyn messed around with Eric back in the day


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Preach it girl....you are the truth!
> 
> That is what irks me about her. You have no one to blame but yourself if that man is blatantly showing you who he is yet you choose to ignore it because you want a certain lifestyle. I have no sympathy for you.
> 
> *And I am sorry but I could not associate with a girl like Evelyn because I was always raised that birds of a feather flock together.* Even if I am not that type of girl I would not want to be hanging around with a woman like her because automatically I am going to be grouped in that chicken head category...guilty by association. No thank you.
> 
> *And I just have this feeling that Evelyn messed around with Eric back in the day*


 
I agree!!  Also, I have ZERO tolerance for woman who want to get married and stay with men for YEARS and the man never marries her and her dumba$$ continues to have children with him.  I don't believe Evelyn called that wedding off and IF she did, it was only because her ex is now broke.

I have a male friend who has been with his girl for 15years (one child who is 6).  She wants nothing more than to marry this him and he has told her to her face for years, I will never marry you.  Every 6mos she gives him an ultimatum that he better get her a ring or she is taking their daughter and leaving. 

If I had a dime for every time she does this, I would be a millionaire.  He cheats on her ALL the time (he got busted recently) and she still stays (he is still cheating).  This is not a non educated woman (4 masters degrees).  I have heard her say, she would give up all her education for a husband :weird:.  I have no respect for his girlfriend and she knows I can't stand her, for being so damn stupid.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> I agree!!  Also, I have ZERO tolerance for woman who want to get married and stay with men for YEARS and the man never marries her and her dumba$$ continues to have children with him.  I don't believe Evelyn called that wedding off and IF she did, it was only because her ex is now broke.
> 
> I have a male friend who has been with his girl for 15years (one child who is 6).  She wants nothing more than to marry this him and he has told her to her face for years, I will never marry you.  Every 6mos she gives him an ultimatum that he better get her a ring or she is taking their daughter and leaving.
> 
> If I had a dime for every time she does this, I would be a millionaire.  He cheats on her ALL the time (he got busted recently) and she still stays (he is still cheating).  This is not a non educated woman (4 masters degrees).  I have heard her say, she would give up all her education for a husband :weird:.  I have no respect for his girlfriend and she knows I can't stand her, for being so damn stupid.


:weird: Ok I can't....15 years?  Give up her education for a husband?  I just can't....

Well I have one for you.  My boyfriend's cousin has been with this guy since she was 17  (she is 30 now) she has 3....yes, you read right...3 kids with this man and is nothing more than the girlfriend!  He proposed to her about 4 years ago but the wedding never happened and they are no longer engaged but still together.  Ok, now they live together.  And everyone in their family refers to him as her husband.

For the love of me, I can not wrap my arms around this one.  It blows my mind.  I don't understand why this is acceptable to her.  And it even blows my mind further that she allows this man to be referred to as her husband.  It bothers me so much that females are ok with this sort of lifestyle.   I mean why on earth should this man be motivated to make you his wife when you are ok playing house with him?  I mean I honestly I want someone to shed some light on this for me.  He lives with her....has 3 CHILDREN with her....why in the world has he not put a ring on her finger?  Blows me away every time I think about it.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I agree!!  Also, I have ZERO tolerance for woman who want to get married and stay with men for YEARS and the man never marries her and her dumba$$ continues to have children with him.  I don't believe Evelyn called that wedding off and IF she did, it was only because her ex is now broke.
> 
> I have a male friend who has been with his girl for 15years (one child who is 6).  She wants nothing more than to marry this him and he has told her to her face for years, I will never marry you.  Every 6mos she gives him an ultimatum that he better get her a ring or she is taking their daughter and leaving.
> 
> If I had a dime for every time she does this, I would be a millionaire.  He cheats on her ALL the time (he got busted recently) and she still stays (he is still cheating).  This is not a non educated woman (4 masters degrees).  I have heard her say, she would give up all her education for a husband :weird:.  I have no respect for his girlfriend and she knows I can't stand her, for being so damn stupid.



girl, you need to take his girl and sit her down. Look her dead in the face and say "girl.... you stupid"  [/tommy strahan voice]


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> :weird: Ok I can't....15 years? Give up her education for a husband? I just can't....
> 
> Well I have one for you. My boyfriend's cousin has been with this guy since she was 17 (she is 30 now) she has 3....yes, you read right...3 kids with this man and is nothing more than the girlfriend! He proposed to her about 4 years ago but the wedding never happened and they are no longer engaged but still together. Ok, now they live together. And everyone in their family refers to him as her husband.
> 
> For the love of me, I can not wrap my arms around this one. It blows my mind. I don't understand why this is acceptable to her. And it even blows my mind further that she allows this man to be referred to as her husband. It bothers me so much that females are ok with this sort of lifestyle. I mean why on earth should this man be motivated to make you his wife when you are ok playing house with him? I mean I honestly I want someone to shed some light on this for me. He lives with her....has 3 CHILDREN with her....why in the world has he not put a ring on her finger? Blows me away every time I think about it.


 

yep, 15 years (she is 43 and he is 41).  She has VERY low self esteem IMO. He claims he is moving out at the end of this year, but I laugh at him everytime.  He is not going anywhere; why should he.  He cheats on her left and right and she never kicks him out, just threatens him all the time.

Like I always say, A man can only do what a woman allows.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> girl, you need to take his girl and sit her down. Look her dead in the face and say "girl.... you stupid" [/tommy strahan voice]


 
LMAO!!! I can't stand her (she does not like me either), and I think the entire situation is commical. I was on the phone with him, when he got busted. I have not laughed so hard!! 


She doesn't like me, because she thinks he and I are messing around, which is commical. The man is 350+ pounds and is NOT attractive. He is a damn good friend to me, but we never have seen each other in that way. She is 300+ pounds and is probably jealous of my shape (who knows). He and I have been close friends for 15yrs and treat each other like brother and sister. I don't find big men attractive at all and he is NOT my type.


----------



## Jahpson

you need to tell her that baby is not a substitute for an engagement ring lol


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> you need to tell her that baby is not a substitute for an engagement ring lol


 

She's not getting an engagement ring, he tells her that all the time.

I swear, I think she might kill him, if I get engaged and she never does.


----------



## tomz_grl

Could either woman claim common law marriage?


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Could either woman claim common law marriage?


 

They have only lived together for 5yrs.  I think NYS it has to be 7yrs (not certain)

If she's smart, she'll take what she can get


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> She's not getting an engagement ring, he tells her that all the time.
> 
> I swear, *I think she might kill him*, if I get engaged and she never does.


 

next episode of snapped!


----------



## meela188

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I agree with you about both Tami & Evelyn. Evelyn has harsh facial features, and now that she lost weight her face looks even more harsh. *I also think Meeka is unattractive* & masculine looking. She needs help in the wardrobe department as well.*~*


 
Yes, Meeka has a snout for a nose, not a good look. Evelyn looks horrible this season, I can't really pin down what it is. Ev looks like she lost too much weight and something with her hair is off.


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> I like Eric, because he keeps it real. I will NEVER forget his comment about Evelyn - "If that's your best friend, you are through" LMAO
> 
> Jen knew Eric was cheating on her, he even cheated days before their wedding and she still married him. I have no respect for women who whine about a man cheating on her; yet stays with him. She stayed becuase she wanted that "NBA Wife" title period. Eric told her if she was not happy to bounce a long time ago and she insist on staying.


 
*~*This is the reason I like Eric (he tells it like it is)...and dislike Jen (she wanted that kushy lifestyle so badly that she accepted a cheater).*~*



Sassys said:


> I agree!! Also, I have ZERO tolerance for woman who want to get married and stay with men for YEARS and the man never marries her and her dumba$$ continues to have children with him. I don't believe Evelyn called that wedding off and IF she did, it was only because her ex is now broke.
> 
> I have a male friend who has been with his girl for 15years (one child who is 6). She wants nothing more than to marry this him and he has told her to her face for years, I will never marry you. Every 6mos she gives him an ultimatum that he better get her a ring or she is taking their daughter and leaving.
> 
> If I had a dime for every time she does this, I would be a millionaire. He cheats on her ALL the time (he got busted recently) and she still stays (he is still cheating). This is not a non educated woman (4 masters degrees). I have heard her say, she would give up all her education for a husband :weird:. I have no respect for his girlfriend and she knows I can't stand her, for being so damn stupid.


----------



## needloub

meela188 said:


> Tammy is far from unattractive, she has a very pretty face despite her boyish figure. Am I the only on who thinks Evelyn looks kind of ugly this season? I don't know if she lost weight but she looks like a bobble head with dentures. Evelyn needs to go back to last season and take notes, she was very pretty before



I couldn't get passed Evelyn's teeth...they looked like a rabbit. She definitely looked better with a little bit of weight...


----------



## mrs moulds

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Preach it girl....you are the truth!
> 
> That is what irks me about her. You have no one to blame but yourself if that man is blatantly showing you who he is yet you choose to ignore it because you want a certain lifestyle. I have no sympathy for you.
> 
> And I am sorry but I could not associate with a girl like Evelyn because I was always raised that birds of a feather flock together. Even if I am not that type of girl I would not want to be hanging around with a woman like her because automatically I am going to be grouped in that chicken head category...guilty by association. No thank you.
> 
> And I just have this feeling that Evelyn messed around with Eric back in the day


 

OMG... Me too^^^^ Remember, when Eric told Jen last season " I know your girl Evel "

What did he mean when he said that?  The plot thickens........


----------



## meela188

tomz_grl said:


> I don't understand Evelyn's math. If she slept with him 13 years ago, was he or was he not with Tami? Tami's daughters look around 13ish?
> 
> *Evelyn is definitely the ugly one so far this season. I think its because she already has such a harsh face and the fact that her bangs stop at the widest part of he face (around her prominent cheekbones) it makes them even wider and then her chin is so small compared to her other features. *
> 
> I don't even understand the revelance of Jen on the show this season other than we get to see her file for divorce.


 
Yes, I noticed the bangs. Ev season 2= Skeletor


----------



## pot_luck

mrs moulds said:


> OMG... Me too^^^^ Remember, when Eric told Jen last season " I know your girl Evel "
> 
> What did he mean when he said that?  The plot thickens........


I thought he meant that he knew how she got down.


----------



## Sassys

mrs moulds said:


> OMG... Me too^^^^ Remember, when Eric told Jen last season " I know your girl Evel "
> 
> What did he mean when he said that? The plot thickens........


 
I think he meant, there is more to Evelyn that Jen doesn't know and for her not to be so quick to follow her around/be so close to her.


----------



## NYCBelle

LOL at Evelyn's face :giggles:  looks like an old lady with no teeth


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> I like Eric, because he keeps it real.  I will NEVER forget his comment about Evelyn - "If that's your best friend, you are through" LMAO
> 
> Jen knew Eric was cheating on her, he even cheated days before their wedding and she still married him.  I have no respect for women who whine about a man cheating on her; yet stays with him.  She stayed becuase she wanted that "NBA Wife" title period.  Eric told her if she was not happy to bounce a long time ago and she insist on staying.



I agree!! He even offered her 50% to go and alimony and she still wouldn't! smh!


----------



## mrs moulds

Sassys said:


> I think he meant, there is more to Evelyn that Jen doesn't know and for her not to be so quick to follow her around/be so close to her.


 

I really hope so, for Jen sake.

I like Jen, she is a little misguided, and have a strong need to be excepted; but over all, I think that she is more morally sound and process some class, unlike Evelyn. One day she will wake up, especially after Evelyn flip out on her, and it will happen.


----------



## ADT

The new season (3) is full of drama! Shamefuly, I'm a reality tv junkie...their behavior is totally trashy, but I love it!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> Exactly!! I know plenty of women who did not have a father in the home and they didn't turn out to be eveil smack talking whores that will screw anyone that will pay their bills.  Cry me a river...



I just don't buy that those are the reasons Evelyn is the way she is .. It's just too easy to claim daddy issues, I think she's just a vindictive wh*re.


----------



## NYC BAP

mrs moulds said:


> I really hope so, for Jen sake.
> 
> I like Jen, she is a little misguided, and have a strong need to be excepted; but over all, I think that she is more morally sound and process some class, unlike Evelyn. One day she will wake up, especially after Evelyn flip out on her, and it will happen.



I like Jen and she would be devastated if Evelyn betrayed her.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I like both Evelyn and Jen best. Jen is the classiest IMO, but does have some maturing to do. Evelyn is (was) the prettiest and the most fun to watch. Royce looks and acts trampier than Eve IMO. The booty popping Royce does is way too graphic for me,


----------



## DC-Cutie

kittenslingerie said:


> I like both Evelyn and Jen best. Jen is the classiest IMO, but does have some maturing to do. Evelyn is (was) the prettiest and the most fun to watch. Royce looks and acts trampier than Eve IMO. The booty popping Royce does is way too graphic for me,



Jen, classy?  What show have you been watching?


----------



## kittenslingerie

DC-Cutie said:


> Jen, classy?  What show have you been watching?



Class and maturity are 2 very different things.  And if not Jen, WHO is the classiest of the ladies...


----------



## DC-Cutie

kittenslingerie said:


> Classy and maturity are 2 very different things.



I didn't say anything about maturity.  
"classy" people don't leak their own nude pics...


----------



## kittenslingerie

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't say anything about maturity.
> "classy" people don't leak their own nude pics...



Well... I think she has some class compared to the others. Obviously you don't agree, oh well. 
The statement was classiest of the ladies anyway...


----------



## mrs moulds

NYC BAP said:


> I like Jen and she would be devastated if Evelyn betrayed her.


 
You are so right.  Jen is going to be devastated when Evelyn betray her, gurl, because it is coming.


----------



## mrs moulds

needloub said:


> I couldn't get passed Evelyn's teeth...they looked like a rabbit. She definitely looked better with a little bit of weight...


 
Gurl, have you seen Chad's teeth?  They are exactly the same as Evelyn's. 
Remember last season when he told her that she was pretty, but he can make her better?  Maybe he has started his so called "make over" with those horse teeth.


----------



## NYC BAP

mrs moulds said:


> You are so right.  Jen is going to be devastated when Evelyn betray her, gurl, because it is coming.



oh no!!!!! I hope she didn't sleep with Eric.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYC BAP said:


> oh no!!!!! I hope she didn't sleep with Eric.



I don't think she slept with him, because Eric seems like the type that would just 'put it out there'.  But I do believe that Eric knows more about Eve and her garden tool-like ways...


----------



## NYC BAP

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she slept with him, because Eric seems like the type that would just 'put it out there'.  But I do believe that Eric knows more about Eve and her garden tool-like ways...



That's the best thing that ever came out of Royce's mouth!


----------



## mrs moulds

NYC BAP said:


> oh no!!!!! I hope she didn't sleep with Eric.


 
I hope not But, if it turns out to be true, I wouldn't be shocked. 
Being born and raised in Los Angeles, I knew alot of "Evelyn's" and they were cut throat and ruthless, and would step on their own mother's if she stood between them hooking up with a baller. They really gave women a bad name. Sad...


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she slept with him, because Eric seems like the type that would just 'put it out there'. But I do believe that Eric knows more about Eve and her garden tool-like ways...


 

OMG, I was rolling when Royce dropped the garden tool line. But, she ain't lying, Evelyn got a rose, veggie and some chronic going all up and through her garden....


----------



## needloub

mrs moulds said:


> Gurl, have you seen Chad's teeth?  They are exactly the same as Evelyn's.
> Remember last season when he told her that she was pretty, but he can make her better?  Maybe he has started his so called "make over" with those horse teeth.



They are the same as Evelyn's!


----------



## pollinilove

why would they go from player to player ? im not a gold digger but if i was going to be one why not go after the ugly one also you will have a harder time with some teams like la and orlando and chicago and new york go for teams in states that do not win many games .


----------



## .pursefiend.

none of them heffas are classy.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't say anything about maturity.
> "classy" people don't leak their own nude pics...


 

Agree!!  A classy lady would not hang out with these women, especially Evelyn.  Also, IMO, a classy lady would not marry a man that she knows for a fact cheated on her a couple of days before their wedding.  Basically Jen is a gold digger (she just disguises it a little better than Evelyn)


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Agree!!  A classy lady would not hang out with these women, especially Evelyn.  Also, IMO, a classy lady would not marry a man that she knows for a fact cheated on her a couple of days before their wedding.  Basically Jen is a gold digger (she just disguises it a little better than Evelyn)


This right here is on point, every word!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just wish Jen would use the word "like" less. Ugh, she's in her thirties, for ish sake! It makes her look stupid. Well, okay, a lot of stuff she says and does maker her look stupid but still...

She is my fav tho.


----------



## RedDuchess

I'm super bored with these broads, just watched the episode today, don't like Meka although he husband is kinda a cutie


----------



## mrs moulds

needloub said:


> They are the same as Evelyn's!


 

LOL!!!!

It is the truth... Watch the episode tonight and check out Chad's teeth.. You will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Meika all I got to say is girl bye. She looks like a pug.
Suzi= stupit. Royce & Tami are ok but Tami's lawsuit is a joke. Evelyn look like a zombie, just let that be your revenge Tami.


----------



## tweegy

Is this epi tonight new??


----------



## chantal1922

^^yep


----------



## tweegy

sweet..


----------



## chantal1922

I love Jen's maxi dresses.


----------



## tweegy

LOL I didnt know this was evelyn!


----------



## tweegy

Did Evelyn and Meeka get those earrings at a buy one get one free sale???


----------



## chantal1922

Meeka reminds me of the girls in high school that will do anything to fit in a certain crowd.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Suzie to go home, raise her children, collect child support and leave Eve and the girls the hell alone!

Her and Meeka SCREAM desperate!

I like Jen's bag from Zara


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm over the hula-hoop earring!


----------



## DC-Cutie

"a minute to talk?"  well, it's not like customers are beating down the door to buy those overpriced and out of season shoes!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Suzie to go home, raise her children, collect child support and leave Eve and the girls the hell alone!
> 
> Her and Meeka SCREAM desperate!
> 
> I like Jen's bag from Zara


Suzie has kids?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Suzie has kids?



yes, 2.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, 2.


Are they with the baller she was engaged to?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Are they with the baller she was engaged to?



yes


----------



## RedDuchess

So Meka will decide the majority/minority #'s, although Suzi being recruited by team Evelyn/Jen is purely numbers strategy


----------



## OG_Baby

I really do not get Tami's assumption that she can confide in Jennifer.  She is discussing the lawsuit with her as if she is a friend...better yet, an authority.


----------



## Delta Queen

Um, Royce loves Shaunie?  I guess all those stories I read about Shaunie trying to get Royce kicked off the show were wrong. (yeah, right.)  They all bee-yotch yet they all want to be in the "cool crowd."


----------



## New-New

Evelyn needs to have a seat somewhere. 

Suzie seems so desperate to get back in the group. 

Meeka needs to stop talking. She just gonna bury herself with all the hot BS coming out of her mouth.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Meeka seems really eager/desperate to hang out with Shaunie/Evelyn/Jenn


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> LOL I didnt know this was evelyn!


 

Evelyn looked a HOT AZZ TRANNY MESS at the reunion!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just wish Jen would use the word "like" less. Ugh, she's in her thirties, for ish sake! It makes her look stupid. Well, okay, a lot of stuff she says and does maker her look stupid but still...
> 
> She is my fav tho.


 
That's the same thing I was thinking....the way she talks makes her seem ditzy.


----------



## needloub

chantal1922 said:


> Meeka reminds me of the girls in high school that will do anything to fit in a certain crowd.


----------



## Jahpson

kittenslingerie said:


> I like both Evelyn and Jen best. Jen is the classiest IMO, but does have some maturing to do. Evelyn is (was) the prettiest and the most fun to watch. Royce looks and acts trampier than Eve IMO. The booty popping Royce does is way too graphic for me,



agreed about Royce. Evelyn is still a favorite although she has flaws..but thats what makes the show interesting to me. lol


----------



## Sassys

I love how Tami knew instantly the type of girl Meeka is.  Tami may be hood, but she can spot a phoney a mile away.


----------



## GTOFan

DH was watching with me and commented on how these beautiful women all cuss!  Hard to follow what they're saying when there's so much bleeping out!


----------



## Chantilly0379

tweegy said:


> Did Evelyn and Meeka get those earrings at a buy one get one free sale???


 
I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Chantilly0379

I don't understand why Evelyn is even on this show her man is an NFL player.


----------



## Sassys

Tami is on the radio (107.5 WBLS in NYC)


----------



## Ladybug09

GTOFan said:


> DH was watching with me and commented on how these beautiful women all cuss! Hard to follow what they're saying when there's so much bleeping out!


 

I agree, the mouths are just FILTHY!!! Every other word is F, Mother F, etc, and they are such harsh words. It seems like they curse more than Mobwives.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree, the mouths are just FILTHY!!! Every other word is F, Mother F, etc, and they are such harsh words. It seems like they curse more than Mobwives.


 

Speaking of this.  I wanted to bash Evelyn's head in, when she kept telling Jenn, "You need to get smashed".  What grown a$$ woman uses the word "smashed".  Oh I forget, a ghetto trash woman with designer clothes and handbags and no ounce of class.  Like I have said from day one about Evelyn, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig".

I see VH1 and Ocho got Evelyn a new apartment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Tami is on the radio (107.5 WBLS in NYC)



what did she say?


----------



## kymmie

That is the only thing I could focus on - the enormous earrings.  You could see their lobes stretching downward in some scenes!


QUOTE=DC-Cutie;19150209]I'm over the hula-hoop earring![/QUOTE]


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> what did she say?



Nothing really. She has a book coming out called B.I.T.C.H Cronicles. She does not like Meeka. She really is suing Evelyn (but would not get into it, she wants us to wait and see what happens). A caller called in and asked her "why she associates with Evelyn. Her response was "VH1 paycheck". I had to leave my office for a meeting, so I didn't hear all of it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Speaking of this.  I wanted to bash Evelyn's head in, when she kept telling Jenn, "You need to get smashed".  What grown a$$ woman uses the word "smashed".  Oh I forget, a ghetto trash woman with designer clothes and handbags and no ounce of class.  Like I have said from day one about Evelyn, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig".
> 
> I see VH1 and Ocho got Evelyn a new apartment.


What does she mean 'Get smashed'?


----------



## luvs*it*

Ladybug09 said:


> What does she mean 'Get smashed'?


 
*~*She means that Jennifer should have some *ahem* great sex.*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks for the explanation. LOL


----------



## pollinilove

lol i was thinking smashed= drunk 


luvs*it* said:


> *~*She means that Jennifer should have some *ahem* great sex.*~*


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> What does she mean 'Get smashed'?



Hood term slang for having sex


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> What does she mean 'Get smashed'?


 
*Ladybug* - I'm going to need you to start going to UrbanDictionary.com!

Get smashed:
Bumpin' uglies
Tearin' up headboards
knockin' boots

no where in the definition is 'making love'.  this is purely sexual in nature.  no feelings, just physical


----------



## NYCBelle

kymmie said:


> That is the only thing I could focus on - the enormous earrings.  You could see their lobes stretching downward in some scenes!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=DC-Cutie;19150209]I'm over the hula-hoop earring!


[/QUOTE]

Yes I noticed!! I was telling DH that. Those ears will look gross soon enough


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Speaking of this.  I wanted to bash Evelyn's head in, when she kept telling Jenn, "You need to get smashed".  What grown a$$ woman uses the word "smashed".  Oh I forget, a ghetto trash woman with designer clothes and handbags and no ounce of class.  Like I have said from day one about Evelyn, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig".
> 
> I see VH1 and Ocho got Evelyn a new apartment.



what was more laughable was last season when Evelyn came back from "Cin-cy" lol, and she told Jen that she brushed the cobwebs off. Cobwebs??? You mean he put an addititional hole in there.


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> what was more laughable was last season when Evelyn came back from "Cin-cy" lol, and she told Jen that she brushed the cobwebs off. Cobwebs??? You mean he put an addititional hole in there.



She has the Holland Tunnel down there smh lol


----------



## Jahpson

Ladybug09 said:


> What does she mean 'Get smashed'?



legs spread.body poked.louis vuitton purchased later.


----------



## addisonshopper

you all are crazy--- I just dont like Evelyn- but I will give her props-- she told Royce on the reunion- so what I screwed him on the first date-- that is her bizness..she keeps it real-- but imma also need her to admit she is a hoe- i think she is in denial about that


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> you all are crazy--- I just dont like Evelyn- but I will give her props-- she told Royce on the reunion- so what I screwed him on the first date-- that is her bizness..she keeps it real-- but imma also need her to admit she is a hoe- i think she is in denial about that


 
What cracks me up is, she is a hoe and had the nerve to get mad at Suzie because Suzie told Al (Star Jone's ex) that Evelyn was wild in Vegas (she obviously slept around in Vegas and didn't want anyone to know).

If a grown woman wants to sleep with a man on the first date, that is her business, but when you allow cameras to tape it for the public, it shows just how truly tacky/classless you are.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> What cracks me up is, she is a hoe and had the nerve to get mad at Suzie because Suzie told Al (Star Jone's ex) that Evelyn was wild in Vegas (she obviously slept around in Vegas and didn't want anyone to know).
> 
> If a grown woman wants to sleep with a man on the first date, that is her business, but when you allow cameras to tape it for the public, it shows just how truly tacky/classless you are.



Yup and saying she wants in vitro with Chad so they can have twins...Child support wanting gold digger anyone?


----------



## addisonshopper

yes---even though I dont believe they slept together that first night-- probably shortly there after-- for ratings I think they wanted the assumption to be they slept together- and needed something to jump off the reunion----she hung in there with antoine until he no longer had a dime and she dipped-- do i  blame her-- NAW-- he was carrying her for years---


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did this statement from Eve just pop in my head "When I fuc*ed him and how I fuc*ed him, is none of ya gotdamn business"... **pumping action with hands**

clearly, she has sex on the brain a LOT!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> clearly, she has sex on the brain a LOT!


 

Trash usually does lol

A lady keeps her mouth shut about her sex life


----------



## tweegy

"Soo This is Dolce..." :lolots:  Tami is a mess!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Speaking of this.  I wanted to bash Evelyn's head in, when she kept telling Jenn, "You need to get smashed".  What grown a$$ woman uses the word "smashed".  Oh I forget, a ghetto trash woman with designer clothes and handbags and no ounce of class.  Like I have said from day one about Evelyn, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig".
> 
> I see VH1 and Ocho got Evelyn a new apartment.


Furthermore what woman with class would give this sort of advice to her friend who is not even legally divorced yet?


----------



## chantal1922

If seems like the only advice Eveyln gives Jen is to go out and "smash".


----------



## yslrg390

glamourgirlnikk said:


> That's the same thing I was thinking....the way she talks makes her seem ditzy.



This!! They seem to overuse the word "situation" as well.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did this statement from Eve just pop in my head "When I fuc*ed him and how I fuc*ed him, is none of ya gotdamn business"... **pumping action with hands**
> 
> clearly, she has sex on the brain a LOT!



Every time I see her, that quote is all I think about! What a skank!


----------



## NYCBelle

tweegy said:


> "Soo This is Dolce..." :lolots:  Tami is a mess!



LOL with her "It wasn't NOT funny!" slogan tank from the Real World smh


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> *Ladybug* - I'm going to need you to start going to UrbanDictionary.com!
> 
> Get smashed:
> *Bumpin' uglies
> Tearin' up headboards
> knockin' boots*
> 
> no where in the definition is 'making love'.  this is purely sexual in nature.  no feelings, just physical


I'm sorry!!!!!! LOL

I do know the other terms up there, but never heard 'get smashed' in reference to sex. I'm ike Pollinlove, I've only heard it referred to drinking.

Oh, and I didn't even think to go to urban dictionary.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jahpson said:


> what was more laughable was last season when Evelyn came back from "Cin-cy" lol, and she told Jen that she brushed the cobwebs off. Cobwebs??? You mean he put an addititional hole in there.






NYCBelle said:


> She has the Holland Tunnel down there smh lol



Ah, dang!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Trash usually does lol
> 
> A lady keeps her mouth shut about her sex life


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> LOL with her "It wasn't NOT funny!" slogan tank from the Real World smh


 I didn't even notice that! Bahahahaah!!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> A lady keeps her mouth shut about her sex life


 
*~*Exactly.  Evelyn is not a lady by any means...she has no class at all.*~*


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

_I really like me some Tami. She could learn to stop with her dramatics and bring it down a notch, because bish is REAL and she tries to do good. You don't need to stoop down to Ev's level. If you can't get your point across, make use of your legs and WALK._


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NYCBelle said:


> Yup and saying she wants in vitro with Chad so they can have twins..*.Child support wanting gold digger anyone?*


x 2
​
*WORD*


----------



## tweegy

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> _I really like me some Tami. She could learn to stop with her dramatics and bring it down a notch, because bish is REAL and she tries to do good. You don't need to stoop down to Ev's level. If you can't get your point across, make use of your legs and WALK._


Right, like when she went off on the Meeka for the "hand in the face".. I think Tami has a bit of a mental imbalance.. But she is hilarious!


----------



## Jahpson

NYCBelle said:


> Yup and saying she wants in vitro with Chad so they can have twins...Child support wanting gold digger anyone?



she is definitely trying to subscribe to the Royce Plan.


----------



## Jahpson

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Furthermore what woman with class would give this sort of advice to her friend who is not even legally divorced yet?



agreed. But since Evelyn was never married or divorced I guess she cannot understand. 

Besides, Jen doesn't even seem interested in dating anybody at this point which is understandable!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jahpson said:


> agreed. But since Evelyn was never married or divorced I guess she cannot understand.
> 
> Besides, Jen doesn't even seem interested in dating anybody at this point which is understandable!



Yeah, Jen and Evelyn quite obviously view sex very differently. Jen comes across as very picky and Eve well, loves sex apparently...


----------



## Sassys

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeah, Jen and Evelyn quite obviously view sex very differently. Jen comes across as very picky and Eve well, loves sex apparently...


 
Evelyn loves sex with someone that can afford it...  Let's not get it twisted.  The Trainer she went out with could not afford to get her in bed.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sassys said:


> Evelyn loves sex with someone that can afford it...  Let's not get it twisted.  The Trainer she went out with could not afford to get her in bed.



I personally could care less who Evelyn is/was having sex with... let's not get that twisted either.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> LOL with her "It wasn't NOT funny!" slogan tank from the Real World smh


 

OMG!! I could not figure out for the life of me what her shirt meant.  I just kept thinking why does her shirt have bad grammer. LOL.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> OMG!! I could not figure out for the life of me what her shirt meant.  I just kept thinking why does her shirt have bad grammer. LOL.



LOL yup that's what she was yelling to David when she wanted him kicked out after he dragged her across the hallway in her comforter


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> LOL yup that's what she was yelling to David when she wanted him kicked out after he dragged her across the hallway in her comforter


 

memories.... When reality tv was real.  She was laughing the entire time and i always felt what they did to David was wrong


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> memories.... When reality tv was real.  She was laughing the entire time and i always felt what they did to David was wrong


Right!  When reality TV was real.  Even look at the angles of the camera, you can tell that was raw footage.  It look like someone had a camcorder in their hand and was following them around, lol.  Now reality shows are look like they are filmed almost on a set like a sitcom.


----------



## kymmie

I think I remember this:

David exposed Tami in her underpants?




Sassys said:


> memories.... When reality tv was real. She was laughing the entire time and i always felt what they did to David was wrong


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> memories.... When reality tv was real.  She was laughing the entire time and i always felt what they did to David was wrong





OMG I totally forgot about this!!! Yeah she was laughing the whole time and damn I forgot how annoying Beth was!! OMG at the other girl's hair!!!

"And It wasn't NOT funny!!!!"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Did anybody hear the rumor about Savannah(Lebron's fiance) sleeping w/ Rashard Lewis(Rihanna's ex and who also has a fiance)?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jahpson said:


> she is definitely trying to subscribe to the Royce Plan.


 
From the way Royce dresses, how many times Dwight has sued her and the way she talks about her finances I would assume that Royce ain't gettin spit from Dwight!


----------



## Jahpson

glamourgirlnikk said:


> From the way Royce dresses, how many times Dwight has sued her and the way she talks about her finances I would assume that Royce ain't gettin spit from Dwight!



you raise a fine point.

I forgot that Royce is not winning having a baby by that jerk


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> memories.... When reality tv was real.  She was laughing the entire time and i always felt what they did to David was wrong




wow memories hahahaha! That's when Real World was good and everyone wasn't sleeping with each other. Aww Dominic I liked him.

i can see how it started out as fun but David kept on and on. Tami did take it too far I wouldn't have him thrown out and Beth was an instigator with her fugly mole


----------



## Jahpson

speaking of Real World, apparently they are still continuing with that show. I think they should stop it already.


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> speaking of Real World, apparently they are still continuing with that show. I think they should stop it already.


Seriously!


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> speaking of Real World, apparently they are still continuing with that show. I think they should stop it already.



yeah Vegas was just a mess but once again DH had me watching it lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> From the way Royce dresses, how many times Dwight has sued her and the way she talks about her finances I would assume that Royce ain't gettin spit from Dwight!


 
you're right, Royce isn't getting anything from him.  But the baby is well taken care of via CHILD SUPPORT.  not Babymomma, one night stand or Jumpoff support


----------



## .pursefiend.

welp. 


> [Video] Kita & Mo (The T.O. Show) Go Ham on Evelyn Lozada
> Fri, Jun 10 2011 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope Kita and Mo don&#8217;t run into Evelyn anytime soon on a red carpet. Someone might get mollywhopped!
> 
> Hip Hollywood caught up with the two, best known as the PR forces behind Terrell Owens and co-star of his reality show, recently on the red carpet and they went HAM on Evelyn.  Mo went as far as calling her a &#8220;walking yeast infection&#8221; and criticized her behavior as a mother on the popular show &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217;.
> 
> &#8220;Let&#8217;s just say Evelyn&#8230;we already know that she is the &#8216;non-mother f&#8211;kin&#8217; factor.&#8217; We&#8217;re clear on that, right? [Kita: She's the NMFF.] And more than not, what she reminds me of is a walking yeast infection, &#8217;cause everybody&#8217;s had one. She met, she greet-meet and slept with a man all in the same night, and then he&#8217;s not doing any better. Don&#8217;t get me wrong; I know Chad. I&#8217;ve associated with Chad. I&#8217;ve worked with Chad, but at the same time he&#8217;s sending the wrong message to women, to guys, thinking it&#8217;s &#8216;okay&#8217; to wife somebody that you&#8217;ve portrayed the image of sleeping with all in the same night. And then she&#8217;s supposed to be a mother so how is she setting an example for her daughter [who is] of dating age?
> 
> And then she slept with someone&#8217;s [Tami Roman's] husband, regardless of whether you were together, separated, or not, he&#8217;s still a husband. And she pretended to be this chick&#8217;s friend. I don&#8217;t care if it was a month, a week, or a day. You sit in front of this woman&#8217;s face and hee hee and ha ha, knowing that you&#8217;ve had her husband **** you down? Oh Tami should have beat her a&#8211;.
> 
> I can be bold and I can be abrasive. I don&#8217;t apologize for who I am and make no mistakes, right? You get what you see. One thing that I&#8217;m not going to do is have malicious intent and be straight up rude up and down for no reason. And I think that&#8230;she doesn&#8217;t deserve any respect if she&#8217;s so disrespectful. Period, the end.&#8221;
> 
> Check the video below:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowkey, Mo is firing off like Evelyn slept with her man or something. She sounds like it&#8217;s more personal than &#8220;I don&#8217;t like her from what I&#8217;ve seen on TV&#8221;.
> 
> 
> Read more: [Video] Kita & Mo (The T.O. Show) Go Ham on Evelyn Lozada | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> welp.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jahpson said:


> speaking of Real World, apparently they are still continuing with that show. I think they should stop it already.


 
The last real world I watched was......I don't remember the city, but two of the cast members were the big guy named Tyree? and the gay Christian guy named David?  I would've thought by now that they would have cancelled this show along with Road Rules and start playing music videos.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Did anybody hear the rumor about Savannah(Lebron's fiance) sleeping w/ Rashard Lewis(Rihanna's ex and who also has a fiance)?



I just heard this today. LeBron doesnt seem tocare about Savannah though


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, just keep popping babies out of her and never marry her.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^^ Don't they have like 3 or 4 kids? Reminds me Gloria's sister's situation and a bunch of other athlete's baby mama's!

It seems as if Jenn has got her a new man:

*"If you follow Jennifer Williams on Twitter, you know that the Basketball Wife formerly known as Mrs. Eric Williams is now in love with a new boo. Or at least in heavy duty like.

A source tells BOSSIP that Jennifer has been cozying up to celebrity trainer Lucas James for a few weeks now. Lucas owns a luxurious healthy lifestyle company that works with the wealthy to go beyond the gym and fully adopt a change of lifestyle. He is also a fitness model and NBA body double. Lucas, who grew up playing football and basketball and golfing, is also an actor, Hip-Hop dancer, TV host.

The couple has been spotted bunned up all over the country, from Miami where both Jenn and Lucas work often, to Jenns hometown of New York, to Phoenix where Lucas officially lives, and Los Angeles.

The two became an item over Memorial Day Weekend and have been inconspicuously tweeting lovey-dovey messages since."*

People have already given them a nikname......KenandBarbie


----------



## tweegy

I do not like Meeka .....nu uh...


----------



## tweegy

Brian looks like a giant Ludacris


----------



## tweegy

Tami is about to go off the crazy bus in the next epi!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Brian looks like a giant Ludacris


 
Who is Brian?


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Who is Brian?


Royce's guy....unless I heard the name wrong...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I wish Evelyn was fighting Tami and not Royce


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

What kind of ghetto azz party is Royce having?


----------



## New-New

glamourgirlnikk said:


> What kind of ghetto azz party is Royce having?



Reminds me of my play cousin's 4 of July party. Lol. We did get it crunk though.

On another note, Evelyn is a punk. Throwing a drink is a punk move.


----------



## chantal1922

Right! I am tired of these women throwing drinks. If you want to fight throw a punch not a drink. Not that I condone fighting lol.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I get so uncomfortable watching Royce half naked trying to be sexy   She looks like an 10 year old girl in that bikini!


----------



## pquiles

What is Royce wearing?


----------



## pquiles

And Suzie.... for real?  You want to be friends with the girls... and I meant GIRLS that treated her so badly last season?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jenn is looking extra light these days


----------



## michie

chantal1922 said:


> Right! I am tired of these women throwing drinks. If you want to fight throw a punch not a drink. Not that I condone fighting lol.



I think these dummies think, "Throw a punch!" means one in a cup...


----------



## Delta Queen

Evelyn was the first to throw a glass, so why was Royce the one carried out?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

michie said:


> I think these dummies think, "Throw a punch!" means one in a cup...


 
I am *dead*


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Royce may little, but she is scrappy! 

And again I say Evelyn wouldn't have pulled that BS with Tami


----------



## tannedsilk

pquiles said:


> And Suzie.... for real?  You want to be friends with the girls... and I meant GIRLS that treated her so badly last season?



Right!!!!.............and to think she was hiding from Evelyn like she owed her money....smdh


----------



## RedDuchess

Suzie is pathetic, Evelyn is ugly inside and out, Royce's house is suprisingly nice, but the old man couch doesn't do much for the decor, lastly Royce's making men wait 6 months to have sex, may explain the relationships not lasting, it becomes a "game" at that point, they sex other women and then ..well I'm sorry, there is no way ANYTHING she can do in the bedroom can justify a 6 month wait.....ultimate let down, LOL


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn was not wearing her engagement ring, when she was with Royce, which tells me, the fight was planned and she didn't want to get her ring messed up.  That girl would never take her ring off.

Fake fight SMDH!!


----------



## New-New

RedDuchess said:


> Suzie is pathetic, Evelyn is ugly inside and out, Royce's house is suprisingly nice, but the old man couch doesn't do much for the decor, lastly Royce's making men wait 6 months to have sex, may explain the relationships not lasting, it becomes a "game" at that point, they sex other women and then ..well I'm sorry, there is no way ANYTHING she can do in the bedroom can justify a 6 month wait.....ultimate let down, LOL



I don't think there's anything wrong with making a man wait 6 months. 

I make the men I date wait 2-3 months with is almost unheard of in gay world. Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Suzie is pathetic, Evelyn is ugly inside and out, Royce's house is suprisingly nice, but the old man couch doesn't do much for the decor, lastly Royce's making men wait 6 months to have sex, may explain the relationships not lasting, it becomes a "game" at that point, they sex other women and then ..well I'm sorry, there is no way ANYTHING she can do in the bedroom can justify a 6 month wait.....ultimate let down, LOL


 
something tells me that her 6-month rule isn't true...  I dunno...


----------



## naebyllej

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Jenn is looking extra light these days


 
I noticed that too. First I thought maybe it was the lighting (from the camera), but then Royce would be lighter also.


----------



## Sassys

'Basketball Wives' PUNCH IT OUT at Italian Nightclub
6/10/2011 12:05 AM PDT by TMZ Staff   

There is some bad blood on VH1's "Basketball Wives" -- and TMZ has learned, two of the cast members decided to settle their differences with a nightclub SLUGFEST in Rome, Italy.

Sources close to the show tell us Meeka Claxton and Tami Roman have been on frigid terms for months now -- all because Tami has repeatedly accused Meeka of creating animosity between the girls on the show.

Meeka denies the accusations ... but during a recent taping at some nightclub in Rome -- where the girls filmed several scenes abroad -- Tami decided to confront her ... fists flying.

We're told a full on brawl broke out ... and ended with Tami PUNCHING Meeka right in the face. 

No one was seriously injured in the fight -- but the two were promptly escorted out of the club by security. Clearly, Italy is the hot place for reality stars to duke it out.


----------



## New-New

Tami don't play. She'll straight whoop on somebody. unlike Evelyn who throws drinks.

Meeka shouldn't have come to her incorrectly.


----------



## Sassys

How the hell is Chad engaged to Evelyn and did not know how old she is.


----------



## Ladybug09

naebyllej said:


> I noticed that too. First I thought maybe it was the lighting (from the camera), but then Royce would be lighter also.


 Hahah, I thought you guys were talking weight, you mean color! LOL I too thought the same, I was like, "was she ALWAYS lighter than royce" I thought when the show started she had the brownest skin of the group.

Suzie, then Evelyn, then Gloria, then Shaq wife, then Royce, then Jenn?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahah, I thought you guys were talking weight, you mean color! LOL I too thought the same, I was like, "was she ALWAYS lighter than royce" I thought when the show started she had the brownest skin of the group.
> 
> Suzie, then Evelyn, then Gloria, then Shaq wife, then Royce, then Jenn?!


 
you forgot about Meerkat and Tami


----------



## calipursegal

Sassys said:


> How the hell is Chad engaged to Evelyn and did not know how old she is.


LMAO! I was thinking the same thing. They just want the "Chad and Evelyn" show. They don't really love each other. VH1 is notorious for spin-offs so I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## calipursegal

Oh and I prefer to call the show "Basketball jump-offs and groupies" since no one is actually married.


----------



## NYCBelle

i was watching it on and off since we were at our inlaws because the car battery died smh.

That whole Chad and Evelyn in vitro thing is ridiculous...seriously Chad save yourself!!!!

That whole fight was crazy Evelyn is a damn hoe ugh it pissed me off. Can't believe she actually threw glass at Royce what is wrong with this trash???


----------



## yslrg390

I like Royce she may talk a lot but at least she is articulate. Tammi is firm, strong, and sticks to her beliefs. I admire that she and Royce do not let anyone disrespect them. Does anyone else think something is wrong with Jennifer? I used to think she was just a bird brained bimbo, but she just seems off like she belongs in Kelly Bensimon land. Meeka and Suzie are fools. I don't like Shaunie and don't understand why Suzie and Evelyn act like Shaunie is so superior.  Evelyn is filth and it shows. Her face and hair are dirty and greasy looking. She truly has nerve talking about anyone else's hair. I am studying to be a prosthodontist and her veneers are awful, whoever put those in her mouth should have their license suspended. The bags she f*cks for aren't even that cute, that electric LV looked bootleg on her. She and Chad suit each other. He has no respect for anyone and Evelyn has no respect for herself. He should invest in some Visine.


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> What kind of ghetto azz party is Royce having?


You know, I didnt see that party til just now and -.....Yeah....


----------



## tweegy

New-New said:


> Tami don't play. She'll straight whoop on somebody. unlike Evelyn who throws drinks.
> 
> Meeka shouldn't have come to her incorrectly.




Tami will turn banshee on you if you cross her wrong... 

Meeka could benefit from some oil absorbing sheets...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> 'Basketball Wives' PUNCH IT OUT at Italian Nightclub
> 6/10/2011 12:05 AM PDT by TMZ Staff
> 
> There is some bad blood on VH1's "Basketball Wives" -- and TMZ has learned, two of the cast members decided to settle their differences with a nightclub SLUGFEST in Rome, Italy.
> 
> Sources close to the show tell us Meeka Claxton and Tami Roman have been on frigid terms for months now -- all because Tami has repeatedly accused Meeka of creating animosity between the girls on the show.
> 
> Meeka denies the accusations ... but during a recent taping at some nightclub in Rome -- where the girls filmed several scenes abroad -- Tami decided to confront her ... fists flying.
> 
> We're told a full on brawl broke out ... and ended with Tami PUNCHING Meeka right in the face.
> 
> No one was seriously injured in the fight -- but the two were promptly escorted out of the club by security. Clearly, Italy is the hot place for reality stars to duke it out.


 

Meeka talks too much for me.  Maybe after getting punched in the face she'll keep her mouth closed more.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> How the hell is Chad engaged to Evelyn and did not know how old she is.


 

I know right! It just shows how their relationship is fake.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahah, I thought you guys were talking weight, you mean color! LOL I too thought the same, I was like, "was she ALWAYS lighter than royce" I thought when the show started she had the brownest skin of the group.
> 
> Suzie, then Evelyn, then Gloria, then Shaq wife, then Royce, then Jenn?!


 


naebyllej said:


> I noticed that too. First I thought maybe it was the lighting (from the camera), but then Royce would be lighter also.


 

I would hate to think that Jenn bleached her skin, but the dinner/fight scene she was almost Evelyn's color!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> you forgot about Meerkat and Tami


 
meerkat


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

yslrg390 said:


> I like Royce she may talk a lot but at least she is articulate. Tammi is firm, strong, and sticks to her beliefs. I admire that she and Royce do not let anyone disrespect them. Does anyone else think something is wrong with Jennifer? I used to think she was just a bird brained bimbo, but she just seems off like she belongs in Kelly Bensimon land. Meeka and Suzie are fools. I don't like Shaunie and don't understand why Suzie and Evelyn act like Shaunie is so superior.  Evelyn is filth and it shows. Her face and hair are dirty and greasy looking. She truly has nerve talking about anyone else's hair. I am studying to be a prosthodontist and her veneers are awful, whoever put those in her mouth should have their license suspended. The bags she f*cks for aren't even that cute, that electric LV looked bootleg on her. She and Chad suit each other. He has no respect for anyone and Evelyn has no respect for herself. He should invest in some Visine.


 

I thought that was an LV epi electric, but it was looking weird on her for some reason and her veneers are definitely awful.  Evelyn and Chad suit each other b/c they are both attention whores.

I don't know about Jenn being Kelly crazy, but she is definitely not the brightest crayon in the box!


----------



## calipursegal

They could have hired some nice looking extras for Royce's pool party. I was thinking that while I watched it. There were only like 10 ppl there. Poor girl.


----------



## RedDuchess

New-New said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with making a man wait 6 months.
> 
> I make the men I date wait 2-3 months with is almost unheard of in gay world. Lol.


 

Good for you love, I just think realistically if someone is waiting 6 months, they are waiting with you, while sexing an x or someone else, so once they get it, most likely the relationship fails, at least that's my theory on Royce, I think you should wait until your comfortable not some blanket amount of months at that point it just becomes a game to the person


----------



## RedDuchess

tweegy said:


> Tami will turn banshee on you if you cross her wrong...
> 
> Meeka could benefit from some oil absorbing sheets...


 

Some mineral powder


----------



## kittenslingerie

calipursegal said:


> They could have hired some nice looking extras for Royce's pool party. I was thinking that while I watched it. There were only like 10 ppl there. Poor girl.



Royce was a complete mess at her party, she looked like crap. Not surprised she had few guests with her horrible personality. Her so-called fake bestie Tami wasn't even there nor was Susie, because they are probably only friends with her for the show...


----------



## kymmie

I am so obsessed with Evelyn's earrings.  Where does one even find butterfly earrings that huge?   I am nearly certain they are windchimes.   She wore like 3 different pair of gold butterflies in the last episode I watched.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> you forgot about Meerkat and Tami


 Oh, I was thinking the original season.

Now, I thought Jenn was originally the color of Meeka, I think Tami appears to have bleached some since RR.


----------



## NYCBelle

tweegy said:


> Tami will turn banshee on you if you cross her wrong...
> 
> *Meeka could benefit from some oil absorbing sheets...*



omg i thought the same thing!! lmao


----------



## xobellavidaxo

kymmie said:


> I am so obsessed with Evelyn's earrings.  Where does one even find butterfly earrings that huge?   I am nearly certain they are windchimes.   She wore like 3 different pair of gold butterflies in the last episode I watched.



From her store, you can order them online, its dulce something.


----------



## RedDuchess

kymmie said:


> I am so obsessed with Evelyn's earrings. Where does one even find butterfly earrings that huge? I am nearly certain they are windchimes. She wore like 3 different pair of gold butterflies in the last episode I watched.


 
www.dulceshoes.net


----------



## naebyllej

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh, I was thinking the original season.
> 
> Now, I thought Jenn was originally the color of Meeka, I think Tami appears to have bleached some since RR.


 
I recall that too, Jenn being about the color of Meeka. Royce was slightly lighter than Jenn. I know everyone tans and gets lighter naturally, but not that extreme that has taken place with Jenn's skin color.


----------



## RedDuchess

Evelyn's earrings are cute, but only Nordstrom's can get more than $50.00 for fake earrings from me, cause when they turn I take them back maybe www.PNKElephant.com will get something with butterflies soon, as their prices are pretty reasonable/realistic


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> something tells me that her 6-month rule isn't true...  I dunno...



Maybe it's more like 6 hours. What loser would wait 6 mos for Royce? A famewhore who is getting his needs taken care of elsewhere?

Meeka adds nothing to the show. She doesn't have "the crazy".


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

calipursegal said:


> LMAO! I was thinking the same thing. They just want the "Chad and Evelyn" show. They don't really love each other. VH1 is notorious for spin-offs so I'm sure it's coming.



Preach it!


----------



## kymmie

Thanks!  Wow, she designed them.  I've seen a lot of those earrings worn by the ladies on BW.   For some reason, I naively thought they were the real deal and not costume.





RedDuchess said:


> www.dulceshoes.net


----------



## NY_Mami

Meekasaurus and Tami got ta scrappin'.... lol....


----------



## New-New

NY_Mami said:


> Meekasaurus and Tami got ta scrappin'.... lol....



Not surprised. With Meeka's mouth running like diarrhea and Tami's tendency to keep it a bit too real, I'm surprised it hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kymmie said:


> Thanks!  Wow, she designed them.  I've seen a lot of those earrings worn by the ladies on BW.   For some reason, I naively thought they were the real deal and not costume.



I'm sure eve didn't design those. She just sells them


----------



## chantal1922

NY_Mami said:


> *Meekasaurus *and Tami got ta scrappin'.... lol....


----------



## RedDuchess

kymmie said:


> Thanks!  Wow, she designed them.  I've seen a lot of those earrings worn by the ladies on BW.   For some reason, I naively thought they were the real deal and not costume.


 
Don't we all wish, reality tv, showed be renamed smoke n' mirrors, the most fab ladies I "know" are on TPF, as evidenced by these real life collections


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sure eve didn't design those. She just sells them


 

She "says" she designs them they are part of the Evelyn Lozada Collection, then again Beyonce "writes" music


----------



## .pursefiend.

RedDuchess said:


> She "says" she designs them they are part of the Evelyn Lozada Collection, then again* Beyonce "writes" music*


 
welp!


----------



## NY_Mami

chantal1922 said:


>


 
I came up wit' that name the first episode..... can't stand her.... lol....


----------



## meela188

yslrg390 said:


> I like Royce she may talk a lot but at least she is articulate. Tammi is firm, strong, and sticks to her beliefs. I admire that she and Royce do not let anyone disrespect them. Does anyone else think something is wrong with Jennifer? I used to think she was just a bird brained bimbo, but she just seems off like she belongs in Kelly Bensimon land. Meeka and Suzie are fools. I don't like Shaunie and don't understand why Suzie and Evelyn act like Shaunie is so superior. Evelyn is filth and it shows. Her face and hair are dirty and greasy looking. She truly has nerve talking about anyone else's hair. I am studying to be a prosthodontist and her veneers are awful, whoever put those in her mouth should have their license suspended. The bags she f*cks for aren't even that cute, that electric LV looked bootleg on her. She and Chad suit each other. He has no respect for anyone and Evelyn has no respect for herself. He should invest in some Visine.


 
Agreed on all points


----------



## Ladybug09

RedDuchess said:


> She "says" she designs them they are part of the Evelyn Lozada Collection, then again Beyonce "writes" music


True dat!

Hilarious!


----------



## pollinilove

i do not like eve but i think she can be pretty if she goes softer on her cosmetics and do a new hair style . i think she is pretty but mean as they come


----------



## NYC BAP

pollinilove said:


> i do not like eve but i think she can be pretty if she goes softer on her cosmetics and do a new hair style . i think she is pretty but mean as they come



She makes the show interesting!!!!


----------



## NYC BAP

xobellavidaxo said:


> From her store, you can order them online, its dulce something.



I love those earrings too!


----------



## Ladybug09

The golddiggers Anthem LOL



"Codependent" is the first single from the New Orleans raised Gold Diggin Divas. Now living in Los Angeles, the Cox sisters rap about everything from blingin and spending cash, to wearing Louis Vuitton, Gucci, & Chanel, to driving your Bentley and poppin' bottles of Ace of Spades while catching a tan.

dlisted



> The Gold Diggin' Divas! - The entire casts of Jerseylicious, Basketball Wives, The Real Housewives of New Jersey (I'm talking to your no- talent a$$, Melissa), The Real Housewives of Atlanta and Keeping Up with the Kardashians can cancel all of their music-making plans, because the Gold Diggin' Divas have arrived!
> 
> Displaying the rap skills of a chimpanzee with a speech impediment, the lyrical talent of a spelling bee reject and a wardrobe provided by DiscountStripper.com, the L.A. based all-sister rap group tells their potential suitors that if you ain't ballin' sit down. FINALLY! A song with a real message that I can raise my hands up to like I'm in church! This is the gospel according to gold diggers!
> 
> That being said, I'm the biggest supporter of the gold digger movement, so I will ignore the fact that most of this video was probably shot guerrilla style during an open house for that mansion. I will also ignore the fact that their friend got fired from his valet job for letting them use that car. But other than that, keep spreading the good word, GDDs!
> 
> The only way this mess could be better is if it was an SNL short starring Maya Rudolph, Rachel Dratch and Amy Poehler.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> The golddiggers Anthem LOL
> 
> 
> 
> "Codependent" is the first single from the New Orleans raised Gold Diggin Divas. Now living in Los Angeles, the Cox sisters rap about everything from blingin and spending cash, to wearing Louis Vuitton, Gucci, & Chanel, to driving your Bentley and poppin' bottles of Ace of Spades while catching a tan.
> 
> dlisted




WTF!! :weird:


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:


> WTF!! :weird:


 
It's actually catchy and funny, I predict a hit, sadly


----------



## .pursefiend.

i have never laughed so hard in LIFE


----------



## too_cute

Ladybug09 said:


> The golddiggers Anthem LOL



thanks for the laugh


----------



## BagOuttaHell

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20503587,00.html

Jackie Christie = Must See Television


----------



## Sassys

Gloria is just to much for me.  She hated being on the show, yet she is willing to do the new LA version.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Gloria is just to much for me. She hated being on the show, yet she is willing to do the new LA version.


 
and Shaunie is laughing all the way to the BANK!!!!  Since this is going to be a franchise....  Big dummy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20503587,00.html
> 
> Jackie Christie = Must See Television


 
See Jackie needs to pay a visit to the Miami girls, specifically Eve and show her what's really good!  Could you imagine Jackie AND Tami, Eve would be crappin' in her pants on a daily basis 

Jackie is not to be messed with.  period. point blank!


----------



## addisonshopper

Ladybug09 said:


> The golddiggers Anthem LOL
> 
> 
> 
> "Codependent" is the first single from the New Orleans raised Gold Diggin Divas. Now living in Los Angeles, the Cox sisters rap about everything from blingin and spending cash, to wearing Louis Vuitton, Gucci, & Chanel, to driving your Bentley and poppin' bottles of Ace of Spades while catching a tan.
> 
> dlisted




are these real people or a parody ??
yikes... what a superb mess


----------



## morepennies

DC-Cutie said:


> and Shaunie is laughing all the way to the BANK!!!!  Since this is going to be a franchise....  Big dummy!



I would love to see what it feels like to actually laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## .pursefiend.

morepennies said:


> I would love to see what it feels like to actually laugh all the way to the bank.


 
lmao! me too


----------



## chantal1922

^^ lol me three!


----------



## .pursefiend.

according to the comments section in that people article - thats *not kimsha artest*


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20503587,00.html
> 
> Jackie Christie = Must See Television


 

Yikes, Kimsha, looks like a busted up Kimora!


ETA: Sooooo, EVERYONE is a Wife EXCEPT Gloria!

You on a show called "Basketball Wives and your as listed as 'Ex-Fiancee' Get out of here!


----------



## Ladybug09

morepennies said:


> I would love to see what it feels like to actually laugh all the way to the bank.


 LOL, this made me laugh!


----------



## .pursefiend.

_*Now i'm confused. Google has Kimsha as that moon face broad that people has pictured. and then this black lady.

will the real Kimsha Artest please stand up?? *_


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> Yikes, Kimsha, looks like a busted up Kimora!
> 
> 
> ETA: Sooooo, EVERYONE is a Wife EXCEPT Gloria!
> 
> You on a show called "Basketball Wives and your as listed as 'Ex-Fiancee' Get out of here!



and her sister...

She is the 5th person.

Artest
Christie
Ex Fiancee
Baby Mamma 
Baby Mama Sis


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> according to the comments section in that people article - thats *not kimsha artest*



that is her


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks OLD, and the big ol tattoo on the thigh, how classy! Not


----------



## Sassys

DAMN!! Kimsha looks ROUGH!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> DAMN!! Kimsha looks ROUGH!!!



It's a rough life running after hoes trying to get at your man!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a rough life running after hoes trying to get at your man!


 

She is def a "Ride or Die" chick lol


----------



## surlygirl

*Japhson *- you know you didn't have to post all of those pictures! point made, girl. point made!!! 

I should have stopped at the short set outfit, but had to keep scrolling. lawd.


----------



## tweegy

So tonight is the night!!! Tami looked HILarious in the previews!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Eric is repulsive!!!!!!!! ewwwwwwwwww! so shady and so is Suzie!!!!! SMDH


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Eric is repulsive!!!!!!!! ewwwwwwwwww! so shady and so is Suzie!!!!! SMDH



I don't think he's serious... Eric is a character, he's playing Suzie - didn't you see how he said that sly ish to her?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sh%t just got real:

*EricWilliamsYO 
@iLuvSuzie* I can't believe u got up there and made a ****ing fool out of ur Self! Trying to play me! I'm about to throw u under the Bust!LOL


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow. he's going innnnnn!!!!! not surprised.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a rough life running after hoes trying to get at your man!


----------



## MickMick

Eric is a mess!

I officially hate Meeka.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Meeka is gonna get eaten alive!


----------



## chantal1922

Nope not a fan of Meeka.


----------



## chantal1922

Tami is speaking the truth. Eve and Jen couldn't give two cents about Meeka.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> The golddiggers Anthem LOL
> 
> 
> 
> "Codependent" is the first single from the New Orleans raised Gold Diggin Divas. Now living in Los Angeles, the Cox sisters rap about everything from blingin and spending cash, to wearing Louis Vuitton, Gucci, & Chanel, to driving your Bentley and poppin' bottles of Ace of Spades while catching a tan.
> 
> dlisted





Ummm....WTF IS THIS CRAZINESS?!?!?!


----------



## New-New

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ummm....WTF IS THIS CRAZINESS?!?!?!



I kinda like the track. As an aspiring lawyer and gold digger, i ain't even mad. it would go well on my shopping playlist.

As for the show, Meeka need to sit her messy self down. 

Ev ain't nobody's friend. 

Jen is stupid. If you really don't care about Eric, the why you mad someone is talking to him via twitter. Not even real life communication but Twitter. Girl, bye with that middle school foolishness.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> that is her


 
Thats not the girl that people had attached to the article.

this is the first picture they had up


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think he's serious... Eric is a character, he's playing Suzie - didn't you see how he said that sly ish to her?



I agree, Eric is not a stupid man. He may be a cheater, but he could careless about what Jen is up to or playing games with her/making her jealous/mad. 

Eric is very much a straigh to the point kind of guy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and while Eve has issues with people talking via Twitter, can somebody remind her simple arse that she meet Ocho-zero on Twitter!

*Positive*: Her daughter is beautiful and seems to have a really good head on her shoulders.  She's ready to get as far away from Eve as possible - LOL


----------



## Jahpson

Tami is 100% pure fresh garbage! I cannot stand this broad.

This linebacker built, immature, trashy, cow ALWAYS got to cut up in public. Why do they invite her anywhere? and Meeka had a right to ask if she was drinking because everybody knows the woman cannot handle liquor.


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Eric is repulsive!!!!!!!! ewwwwwwwwww! so shady and so is Suzie!!!!! SMDH



I saw that as well. He is soo bitter over the divorce. I thought he was going to move on with his life...guess not. That movie isn't going to happen, he just wants to get to Jen. It worked messing with Royce.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> sh%t just got real:
> 
> *EricWilliamsYO
> @iLuvSuzie* I can't believe u got up there and made a ****ing fool out of ur Self! Trying to play me! I'm about to throw u under the Bust!LOL



what a pansy.

If he was over Jen, he would have went through with the divorce papers and went on with his life. Doingthemost.com


----------



## Jahpson

chantal1922 said:


> Tami is speaking the truth. Eve and Jen couldn't give two cents about Meeka.



but how is that Tami's business? Jen and Evelyn don't even like Tami!!


----------



## Jahpson

.pursefiend. said:


> Thats not the girl that people had attached to the article.
> 
> this is the first picture they had up



the mistress!


----------



## New-New

Jahpson said:


> Tami is 100% pure fresh garbage! I cannot stand this broad.
> 
> This linebacker built, immature, trashy, cow ALWAYS got to cut up in public. Why do they invite her anywhere? and Meeka had a right to ask if she was drinking because everybody knows the woman cannot handle liquor.



But I like drunk a$$ Tami. She stay keeping it 100. 

Can she be a bit abrasive? Yeah. She reminds me of a few of my friends from church.


----------



## tweegy

New-New said:


> But I like drunk a$$ Tami. She stay keeping it 100.
> 
> Can she be a bit abrasive? Yeah. She reminds me of a few of my friends from church.




I'm Sorry But Tami Cracks me up!! Just Mess!! She had me rolling last night!! Granted I think she is seriously one egg short of a dozen!

And she really didnt even start it last night...meeka needed to mind her business and stay out of people's conversation!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm just now watching last night's episode.

Suzi gets on my DAMN nerves...her ol "i wanna be down a**" just needs to have a seat. It is just sickening.

Tammi is probably the only one I like.


----------



## Sassys

What the heck was Royce wearing at the polo match??  I have not seen a Judy Jetson bubble dress since high school (I am 36)


----------



## pollinilove

if i had to pick i pick tami over meeka tami will tell you up front meeka is going to will talk about you when your not around


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> What the heck was Royce wearing at the polo match??  I have not seen a Judy Jetson bubble dress since high school (I am 36)




All 3 of them looked like they were going to a pool party.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Vh1 sure letting a lot of curse words slide through


----------



## tweegy

.pursefiend. said:


> Vh1 sure letting a lot of curse words slide through


Probably trying to be HBO


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> What the heck was Royce wearing at the polo match?? I have not seen a Judy Jetson bubble dress since high school (I am 36)


 
Royce's outfit was a flashback, I just new Kwame' was going to jump out of the bushes wearing his Gumby haircut and a silk polkadot shirt


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce's outfit was a flashback, I just new Kwame' was going to jump out of the bushes wearing his Gumby haircut and a silk polkadot shirt


 
LMAO!!!!  As soon as I saw her, I had a flash back of my birthday outfit from the 7th grade lol.

I thought she had biking shorts on underneath lol


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> I'm Sorry But Tami Cracks me up!! Just Mess!! She had me rolling last night!! Granted I think she is seriously one egg short of a dozen!
> 
> *And she really didnt even start it last night...meeka needed to mind her business and stay out of people's conversation*!


This!



DC-Cutie said:


> Royce's outfit was a flashback, I just new Kwame' was going to jump out of the bushes wearing his Gumby haircut and a silk polkadot shirt


----------



## Sassys

Tami may be GHETTO, but she keeps it real, and I have to give her props for that.  No I would not hang out with her, but she is the only one I could tolerate if I was forced to be stranded on an island with these women (I would need Tami to help me, bash Evelyn's head in with a coconut)


----------



## Belle49

Ya dig?


----------



## tweegy

Ya Dig


----------



## addisonshopper

Jap-- why you dont like Tami-- she is the realest one on the show- outside of Royce..Not only does she keep it 100, if she was your friend she would have your back.. I have yet to see her talk about anyone of the girls behind their backs and not say it to their faces..Meeka was dead wrong and I cant wait for Tami to smash her face..point blank... Suzie is just going to get burned again and again and again...


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Tami may be GHETTO, but she keeps it real, and I have to give her props for that.  *No I would not hang out with her*, but she is the only one I could tolerate if I was forced to be stranded on an island with these women (I would need Tami to help me, bash Evelyn's head in with a coconut)





idk why that cracks me up


----------



## Jahpson

addisonshopper said:


> Jap-- why you dont like Tami-- she is the realest one on the show- outside of Royce..Not only does she keep it 100, if she was your friend she would have your back.. I have yet to see her talk about anyone of the girls behind their backs and not say it to their faces..Meeka was dead wrong and I cant wait for Tami to smash her face..point blank... Suzie is just going to get burned again and again and again...



she does tell the truth but she is soo extra!


----------



## addisonshopper

they are al extra- but FAKE extras
I think Tami and I could hang real good-- cause I keep it 10 24/7- and I'd rather be around her than any of them


----------



## needloub

Belle49 said:


> Ya dig?



 I can't get his teeth out of my head...


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Tami may be GHETTO, but she keeps it real, and I have to give her props for that.  No I would not hang out with her, but she is the only one I could tolerate if I was forced to be stranded on an island with these women (I would need Tami to help me, bash Evelyn's head in with a coconut)



 so damn true!


----------



## NYCBelle

Listening to Eric and Suzie speak was making my teeth hurt :weird:

I really can't stand Meeka!

Best line of the night: "I don't care if you buy every earring at Dolce you'll never be Evelyn" lmao put her out on blast. Love Tami!


----------



## NY_Mami

_"You can buy all of the earrings in Dulce... they still won't like you...."_ - Tami


LMFAO!!!!!!!..... Meekasaurus is such a wannabe....  only a hoodrat would aspire to be a basic bish.... LMFAO!!!....


----------



## Jahpson

when Tami said that Meeka buys all the stuff to look like Evelyn...idk, I kind of believe that.


----------



## tweegy

needloub said:


> I can't get his teeth out of my head...


And the random bump on his head!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eric, Suzie and Eric's friend all needed a trip to 1-800-DENTIST!  A table full of unfortunate situations...


----------



## tweegy

NY_Mami said:


> _"You can buy all of the earrings in Dulce... they still won't like you...."_ - Tami
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!..... Meekasaurus is such a wannabe....  only a hoodrat would aspire to be a basic bish.... LMFAO!!!....


I was on the floor when she said that!! Tami drops it like it is!!

"this bish and this bish here don't even like you!!!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I was on the floor when she said that!! Tami drops it like it is!!
> 
> "this bish and this bish here don't even like you!!!"


 
notice neither one of 'them bishes' objected!  Because they know they don't like Meerkat...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> notice neither one of 'them bishes' objected!  Because they know they don't like Meerkat...


Exactly!!

I was also dying at Susie covering her face in the back during the fight!!


----------



## NYCBelle

NY_Mami said:


> _"You can buy all of the earrings in Dulce... they still won't like you...."_ - Tami
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!..... Meekasaurus is such a wannabe....  only a hoodrat would aspire to be a basic bish.... LMFAO!!!....



 lmfao!


----------



## NYCBelle

Gloria, her sister and Shaunie appearances will not be good but will make some good tv for us lol

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/06/22/vh1-announces-basketball-wives-los-angeles-to-debut-in-august/

Following the mega success of Basketball Wives, VH1 is now planning to expand the series with a new spinoff!

The network announced this week that Basketball Wives L.A. will debut in August! The new series is descried as &#8220;explosive&#8221; and will follow the lives of the wives and girlfriends of players on both the Lakers and their cross-town rivals, the Clippers.

The Basketball Wives LA cast includes: Kimsha Artest (wife of Ron Artest, Los Angeles Lakers), Gloria Govan (fiancée of Matt Barnes, Los Angeles Lakers), Laura Govan (sister of Gloria Govan and former fiance of NBA player Gilbert Arenas whom she has three kids by), Jackie Christie (wife of Doug Christie, former player for the Los Angeles Clippers) and Imani Showalter (fiancée of Stephen Jackson, Charlotte Bobcats) as well as others.

Shaunie O&#8217;Neal will also serve as the executive producer of this 10 episode, hour-long series. The press release promises &#8220;cameras will follow these women as they attempt to juggle their relationships, infidelity issues, children and friendships while trying to find the perfect balance between supporting their families and realizing their own career ambitions.&#8221;

&#8220;Basketball Wives LA&#8221; is coming to VH1 Monday, August 29 at 8 PM ET/PT.


----------



## NY_Mami

NYCBelle said:


> lmfao!


 

You know it's true....


----------



## NYCBelle

NY_Mami said:


> You know it's true....



oh i do!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> I was also dying at Susie covering her face in the back during the fight!!


 
And playing with her hair


----------



## chantal1922

*"Basketball Wife" Meeka Claxton Addresses The Haters, Her Greasiness, Her Fight With Tami, & Her Messiness*

So new "Basketball Wife" Meeka Claxton called up Power 92 in Richmond to dish about how she's portrayed on this new seaosn of "Basketball Wives."  She dishes on the haters who call her Greasy Meeka, Tami allegedly punching her out, and if she's really as messy as she comes off on the show.  Meeka also explains why she has issues with Royce and why the show may portray her as a Evelyn/Shaunie/Jennifer groupie, even though it's not the case.

Highlights:

    On rumors of her begging Shaunie to be on &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; Meeka said she didn&#8217;t seek Shaunie out. A mutual friend of theirs named Jackie actually reached out to Shaunie because she felt that Meeka would be a good addition to the show. Meeka said she was hesitant at first but wanted to show the life of a real basketball wife.

    On how the show has portrayed her so far: Meeka said she&#8217;s not mad about it. She hopes the show will show more of her family and her running her business.

    On coming off as a &#8220;Shaunie-Evelyn-Jennifer groupie&#8221;: She said she&#8217;s not offended when someone asks her about being their groupie. She said that they were just as excited to meet her as well. She set the record straight saying, &#8220;definitely ain&#8217;t no groupie status here.&#8221;

    On Evelyn and Shaunie saying she talks too much: She said she doesn&#8217;t pay attention to all of that because she knows that they were talking too and she knows a lot about them too. She said at first it bothered her but now it doesn&#8217;t saying, &#8220;I can&#8217;t even be mad at that. I signed up for it. &#8220;

    On how she handles all the drama stemming from &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221;: She said she&#8217;s so secure that it doesn&#8217;t faze her, &#8220;to know me is to love me.&#8221;

    On people nicknaming her &#8220;Greasy Meeka&#8221;: She responded, &#8220;It&#8217;s HOT as hell out there in Miami and they have us drinking like sailors so that&#8217;s the sailor in me I guess coming out, sweating like crazy. I just definitely know who I am&#8230;[I&#8217;m a] little too secure for all of that so I laugh at them when I think that they think that I&#8217;m bothered by it. It&#8217;s like&#8230;let them hate, I really don&#8217;t care. I know who I am and I know what it is. I&#8217;m the one that&#8217;s here that&#8217;s the basketball wife.&#8221;

    On the rumor of Tami punching her in the face in Rome: &#8220;Rumors are rumors and they are always going to be there,&#8221; she said. She can&#8217;t give anything away but said we will have to watch the show because this season is an explosive season. She said if something like that did happen, that&#8217;s NOT her style and that she&#8217;s a classy chick.

    **Meeka then admits that Tami DID NOT punch her in the face!

    On how important it is for her being in the &#8220;Shaunie-Evelyn-Jennifer&#8221; clique: Meeka said it might seem like she&#8217;s worried about being in their circle, but she&#8217;s really not. She said she&#8217;s only concerned with her paper and her family. She said she was hesitant about meeting Royce because she&#8217;s a dancer that crossed the line (referring to Royce&#8217;s relationship with Dwight Howard).

    On people calling her &#8220;Two-Faced Meeka&#8221;: She said that&#8217;s definitely not her. She said the girls are not always what they seem but she just has to remember who she is and be secure in that. She said if you think she&#8217;s two faced then you really don&#8217;t know her. She confessed after watching the show she can see why people would think that though.

    On how her husband, Speedy Claxton, feels about her being on the show: Initially he thought it was great to show a happy basketball wife and husband raising two kids together. Now seeing the show he&#8217;s a little pissed off because it didn&#8217;t look the way he had imagined it.

    On if he wants her to leave &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221;: She said she can&#8217;t say but he&#8217;s not happy and he wants her to fix that.

    On if she and Speedy were to get a divorce: Meeka has her own business so if they were to split she said she would be fine.

    On if she let her two daughters watch the show: At the beginning she admitted she did let them watch the show. She said they shot some good footage and she thought it was going to come out differently. She said she sent them out the room while watching the first episode and she will not let them watch it any longer. She said with them being so young (ages 2 & 7) that they are very impressionable and she doesn&#8217;t want her children to see her in that light.

Sigh.  That's about all I can do....

Video
http://theybf.com/2011/06/22/basket...her?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Ladybug09

comment from the site:



> sarah talks commented | 40 minutes ago
> Shaunie is behind how these women are portrayed with the editing. Especially in that show where they edited Royce's father talking about hopping on new buses and intercut that to make Royce look like a hypocrite. Last season they showed Evelyn telling Jen she had sex with Ocho on the first date right before they cut to the scene of Evelyn confiding to Shaunie that she had fooled around with Tami's ex-husband. Thus, really helping to paint the portrait of Evelyn as a slut. Shaunie is the only one who has yet to get embarrassed by this show. All of them have been put on blast, exposed or made a fool of. They should form a circle around their pimp, Shaunie, and give her a Tami style beat down.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> comment from the site:


 

I believe Evelyn is a slut; all gold diggers are. They don't need to edit her to show that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meeka.... girl bye.com
- the show has been on for a few seasons now and we see NONE of their businesses.  So don't your "Global Real Estate company' will get any shine (no customers at Dolce, no marketing for Jenn's lipgloss line or Flirty Girl Fitness, nothing from Royce and her booty poppin' dance studio and we haven't seen Suzie close a real estate deal YET!) and don't even think about showing 'family time' - it doesn't exist!

- she's greasy BEFORE they start drinking, so miss me with that "it's hot and they got us drinking" excuse


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Meeka.... girl bye.com
> - the show has been on for a few seasons now and we see NONE of their businesses. So don't your "Global Real Estate company' will get any shine (no customers at Dolce, no marketing for Jenn's lipgloss line or Flirty Girl Fitness, nothing from Royce and her booty poppin' dance studio and we haven't seen Suzie close a real estate deal YET!) and don't even think about showing 'family time' - it doesn't exist!
> 
> - she's greasy BEFORE they start drinking, so miss me with that "it's hot and they got us drinking" excuse


 
LMAO!!! :lolots:


----------



## mrs moulds

NYCBelle said:


> Gloria, her sister and Shaunie appearances will not be good but will make some good tv for us lol
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2011/06/22/vh1-announces-basketball-wives-los-angeles-to-debut-in-august/
> 
> Following the mega success of Basketball Wives, VH1 is now planning to expand the series with a new spinoff!
> 
> The network announced this week that Basketball Wives L.A. will debut in August! The new series is descried as explosive and will follow the lives of the wives and girlfriends of players on both the Lakers and their cross-town rivals, the Clippers.
> 
> The Basketball Wives LA cast includes: Kimsha Artest (wife of Ron Artest, Los Angeles Lakers), Gloria Govan (fiancée of Matt Barnes, Los Angeles Lakers), Laura Govan (sister of Gloria Govan and former fiance of NBA player Gilbert Arenas whom she has three kids by), Jackie Christie (wife of Doug Christie, former player for the Los Angeles Clippers) and Imani Showalter (fiancée of Stephen Jackson, Charlotte Bobcats) as well as others.
> 
> Shaunie ONeal will also serve as the executive producer of this 10 episode, hour-long series. The press release promises cameras will follow these women as they attempt to juggle their relationships, infidelity issues, children and friendships while trying to find the perfect balance between supporting their families and realizing their own career ambitions.
> 
> Basketball Wives LA is coming to VH1 Monday, August 29 at 8 PM ET/PT.


 
All I have to  say is " Jackie Christie " and she don't play.... This woman once jumped out of the stands to help her husband Doug fight Rick Fox, and was using her MC Speedy as a weapon!
This is going to be good!!!!


----------



## shopingisfun

Many people think Ev is a slut, but Royce is no angel.  Royce has gotten on my nerves and and she also seems kind of tacky.


----------



## pquiles

addisonshopper said:


> they are al extra- but FAKE extras
> I think Tami and I could hang real good-- cause I keep it 10 24/7- and I'd rather be around her than any of them


 

I agree w/the extra... but Tami is real!  I too would prefer to be around her than any of the others, in fact, I'd prefer be around her than a lot of folks I've been around in my world.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> Meeka.... girl bye.com
> - the show has been on for a few seasons now and we see NONE of their businesses.  So don't your "Global Real Estate company' will get any shine (no customers at Dolce, no marketing for Jenn's lipgloss line or Flirty Girl Fitness, nothing from Royce and her booty poppin' dance studio and we haven't seen Suzie close a real estate deal YET!) and don't even think about showing 'family time' - it doesn't exist!
> 
> - she's greasy BEFORE they start drinking, so miss me with that "it's hot and they got us drinking" excuse



"Greasy Meeka" I'm laughing so hard I might need Depends. Did she really think she was gonna go on and not get ripped to shreds? Basketball Wives LA sounds like another sh*tshow with Gloria and her sister.

Tami is for real. She doesn't play around with Twitter and tossing drinks!


----------



## tonij2000

Did Eric Williams really tweet "Sing: It's a thin lineeeeeeeeeeeeeee between Hoe$ and cake, it's a thin lineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee between hoe$ and cake!"?


----------



## natcolb65

Yall are HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Have any of you guys noticed if Tami looks smaller since her lipo.  She hasn't really been on the last few epsiodes and I can't really tell if she wasted her money lol.

I have noticed Jen does look lighter, but her face and arms match, so she can't have been using skin bleach cream.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^If she  has money, she's going to go to a PS or Derm to get it done.


----------



## Sassys

Just saw and spoke to Suzie here in NYC. We were bothc waiting to cross the street on 3sth street and I said hello.


----------



## luvs*it*

shopingisfun said:


> Many people think Ev is a slut, but Royce is no angel.  Royce has gotten on my nerves and and she also seems kind of tacky.


 
*~*Royce annoys me as well.*~*


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> And the random bump on his head!


  He really needs to get that checked out b/c he has had it since last season! I wonder how he got it?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Wonder how much 'neck time' Ev had to give for him to wear that shirt?!?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

From Mediatakeout.com:
*
June 25, 2011. MediaTakeOutcom is SAD to announce that NFL baller Chad Ochocinco has BROKEN UP with his fiance . .. . Basketball Wives' Evelyn Lozada.

What happened? Not much. You see it turns out that Chad was NEVER REALLY INTERESTED in marrying Evelyn.

And when Evelyn (and producers of Basketball Wives) started putting the PRESSURE on Chad . .. to get wed THIS SEASON . . . Chad was like CHILD PLEASE and LEFT HER!!!

As of now, Chad and Evelyn are being TOLD by producers to PRETEND ON TWITTER that they're still a couple (until their BREAK UP revealed on the show). But they are NOT!!!*


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Wonder how much 'neck time' Ev had to give for him to wear that shirt?!?





glamourgirlnikk said:


> From Mediatakeout.com:
> *
> June 25, 2011. MediaTakeOutcom is SAD to announce that NFL baller Chad Ochocinco has BROKEN UP with his fiance . .. . Basketball Wives' Evelyn Lozada.
> 
> What happened? Not much. You see it turns out that Chad was NEVER REALLY INTERESTED in marrying Evelyn.
> 
> And when Evelyn (and producers of Basketball Wives) started putting the PRESSURE on Chad . .. to get wed THIS SEASON . . . Chad was like CHILD PLEASE and LEFT HER!!!
> 
> As of now, Chad and Evelyn are being TOLD by producers to PRETEND ON TWITTER that they're still a couple (until their BREAK UP revealed on the show). But they are NOT!!!*




Hahah, Maybe the shirt is in response to THIS! That would funny if it were directed back at her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dlisted.....

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/06/24/hot-slut-day



> L.A. Lakers forward Ron Artest, or as you'll soon have to address him as: Metta World Peace.
> 
> I guess born names in the sports world are a non-motherf**kin' factor (Copyright: Evelyn from Basketball Wives. No, seriously, if I didn't mention that she'd probably drag me to small claims court.)!
> 
> A few years ago, NFL player Chad Johnson planted the seed of crazy when he changed his name to something that sounded like a bootleg Mexican gas station that uses the same logo and font as 76. And now the name change f**kery has spread to the NBA. *Ron Artest filed papers to officially and legally change his name to Metta World Peace. *This is strangely close to what I was going to officially and legally change my name to: Betta Work Puta!
> 
> Ron's rep, who quit that bish last week, confirms this mess to the L.A. Times. A spokesperson for the L.A. Lakers says that "Metta" will be his first name and "World Peace" will be his last. The spokesperson doesn't know if Metta plans to file paperwork with the NBA to change the name on the back of his jersey. You know that crazy bish will.
> 
> Oh, Ron. Was "I Neva Metta Psychiatrist" or "I Neva Metta An Ounce Of Sanity" already taken? Metta World Peace just doesn't skip off your tongue like more appropriate names for Ron. You know, like "Mega Watt Douchebag" or "Messy Warped *****." We're channeling all our rage into hating on his new name instead. So yeah, maybe Mr. World Peace really is bringing us closer to world peace one name change at a time.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahah, Maybe the shirt is in response to THIS! That would funny if it were directed back at her.


 
I could atually see him and Tami laughing it up together saying, "Whose the non-************* factor now.....bish!"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Dlisted.....
> 
> http://www.dlisted.com/2011/06/24/hot-slut-day


 

Metta World Peace......


----------



## chantal1922

If Eve and Ocho did break up I am not surprised. Shaunie looks good in the MTO pics.


----------



## shopingisfun

glamourgirlnikk said:


> From Mediatakeout.com:
> 
> *June 25, 2011. MediaTakeOutcom is SAD to announce that NFL baller Chad Ochocinco has BROKEN UP with his fiance . .. . Basketball Wives' Evelyn Lozada.*
> 
> *What happened? Not much. You see it turns out that Chad was NEVER REALLY INTERESTED in marrying Evelyn.*
> 
> *And when Evelyn (and producers of Basketball Wives) started putting the PRESSURE on Chad . .. to get wed THIS SEASON . . . Chad was like CHILD PLEASE and LEFT HER!!!*
> 
> *As of now, Chad and Evelyn are being TOLD by producers to PRETEND ON TWITTER that they're still a couple (until their BREAK UP revealed on the show). But they are NOT!!!*


 
Damnnn! If this **** is true Ev should have worked that neck a lil harder.
I still love the quote: You are a non motherf*cking factor bi*ch.  Lmao:lolots:


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> From Mediatakeout.com:
> *
> June 25, 2011. MediaTakeOutcom is SAD to announce that NFL baller Chad Ochocinco has BROKEN UP with his fiance . .. . Basketball Wives' Evelyn Lozada.
> 
> What happened? Not much. You see it turns out that Chad was NEVER REALLY INTERESTED in marrying Evelyn.
> 
> And when Evelyn (and producers of Basketball Wives) started putting the PRESSURE on Chad . .. to get wed THIS SEASON . . . Chad was like CHILD PLEASE and LEFT HER!!!
> 
> As of now, Chad and Evelyn are being TOLD by producers to PRETEND ON TWITTER that they're still a couple (until their BREAK UP revealed on the show). But they are NOT!!!*




No ring on Evelyn


----------



## chantal1922

*Basketball Wives Star Jennifer Williams Has A New Man*


> Basketball Wives star Jennifer Williams is finally moving on from her hubby Eric Williams.  I spotted Jen at the BET Awards Radio Room yesterday evening and she was with her new man, Lucas who is a celebrity trainer/nutritionist.  I immediately asked her, So Jennifer, whats up with this Ken and Barbie moment we have going on here??? and if she could have turned red, she would have. She was blushing very hard while I hounded her with questions, like Is he going to be on the show (she answered noor at least not this season) and if that was indeed her new boo.
> 
> We spotted them again last night at the BMI event at Mr. Chows and they looked very happy together. Woop Woop! Hes cute. Get it boo!











Source: Necole *****ie
I forgot Jen has a new boo. Good for her. He is cute.


----------



## pollinilove

why cant eve keep a man ? i think she is pretty and in good shape why cant she find a husband


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> why cant eve keep a man ? i think she is pretty and in good shape why cant she find a husband




Because she is a mean person and ugly on the inside.  You can be the most beautiful person in the world (which I don't think Evelyn is attractive at all) and be the ugliest person on the inside.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Because she is a mean person and ugly on the inside. You can be the most beautiful person in the world (which I don't think Evelyn is attractive at all) and be the ugliest person on the inside.


 
absolutely. somethin aint right with her.

Jen's new boo is pretty.


----------



## wordpast

Both Eve and Ocho denied the break up on Twitter. His response was "Child Please"  and hers was she never wears her ring when she is in unfamiliar places . Who knows.


----------



## NYCBelle

pollinilove said:


> why cant eve keep a man ? i think she is pretty and in good shape why cant she find a husband




can't turn a hoe into a housewife...


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/06/2...-williams-files-for-divorce-requests-alimony/

Basketball Wives star Jennifer Williams files for divorce take 2!

After seemingly filing for divorce on this season of Basketball Wives, TMZ is reporting Jennifer actually just filed for divorce from husband Eric Williams on Friday.

Jennifer finally pulled the trigger, filing the papers in Hudson County Superior Court in New Jersey. Jennifer, who cites irreconcilable differences, married Eric in the Bahamas back in 2007. The marriage was however cursed from the start as Jennifer has stated in the past that Eric cheated on her days before their wedding.

CLICK HERE TO SEE LEAKED NUDE PHOTOS OF JENNIFER!

Eric also reportedly had an illegitimate child out of wedlock, which Jennifer was well aware of.

Jennifer is requesting alimony, plus an equitable distribution of the couples assets. They have no kids together.

Moving on to tonights all new episode of Basketball Wives. On the 5th episode this season, Evelyn and Tami feud, which hangs a dark cloud over a trip to New York. Meanwhile, Jen lines up a date on the rebound from Eric; and Evelyn mends fences with her long-absent father.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Because she is a mean person and ugly on the inside.  You can be the most beautiful person in the world (which I don't think Evelyn is attractive at all) and be the ugliest person on the inside.



Amen---on all 3 points.


----------



## meela188

glamourgirlnikk said:


> He really needs to get that checked out b/c he has had it since last season! I wonder how he got it?


 
He was stabbed when he was a teen, I don't remember too many details but it's either an enlarged nerve or blood vessel


----------



## GOALdigger

loved tammi on Bet awards


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> loved tammi on Bet awards


 

Sure Evelyn was not pleased she didn't get to act in a skit lol

Guess Tami is a Mother f*ing factor to BET


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> Sure Evelyn was not pleased she didn't get to act in a skit lol
> 
> Guess Tami is a Mother f*ing factor to BET


 
You know she was. probably going to say it was beneath her or something. Househusbands would be cool. So Nelly was house husband to Ashanti. What's she doing these days? lol


----------



## chantal1922

^^


----------



## KayuuKathey

lol I love Tami, when I saw it I was like hmmm thats my girl! YElling at the tv.

But does anybody see that Meeka is trying too hard on these past few episodes. And is really pushing into Evelyn. Like seriously.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Yep Meeka is thirsty.com She wants to fit in so bad.


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ Yep Meeka is thirsty.com She wants to fit in so bad.




She'll neva fit in!!! No matter how many earrings she buys from DULCE!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

tonight should be good...Evelyn blaming her hoe-ish ways on her "daddy issues"...puhleeze


----------



## KayuuKathey

^^ Mhm. We will see how it goes.


----------



## pollinilove

why does meeka want to fit in so bad ?eve is not even an nba wife never was and her man was not a top player .


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I could atually see him and Tami laughing it up together saying, "Whose the non-************* factor now.....bish!"


Girl, that's a NEW shirt, you betta copyright that!


----------



## Ladybug09

They look good together.

Her boob look really fake in the red dress pic.



chantal1922 said:


> *Basketball Wives Star Jennifer Williams Has A New Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Necole *****ie
> I forgot Jen has a new boo. Good for her. He is cute.


----------



## tweegy

My Lawd @ Tami's mother!!!!! It's Tami of the future!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ haha it is a look into Tammi's future!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

tweegy said:


> My Lawd @ Tami's mother!!!!! It's Tami of the future!!!!!



Love her! I remember her from Real World.

Jen's blind date is skeezy.


----------



## tweegy

Meeka is doomed!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

meela188 said:


> He was stabbed when he was a teen, I don't remember too many details but it's either an enlarged nerve or blood vessel


 
Oh....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pollinilove said:


> why cant eve keep a man ? i think she is pretty and in good shape why cant she find a husband


 


Sassys said:


> Because she is a mean person and ugly on the inside.  You can be the most beautiful person in the world (which I don't think Evelyn is attractive at all) and be the ugliest person on the inside.


 


.pursefiend. said:


> absolutely. somethin aint right with her.
> 
> Jen's new boo is pretty.


 

.....and the fact that she is a known jumpoff/groupie!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

wordpast said:


> Both Eve and Ocho denied the break up on Twitter. His response was "Child Please"  and hers was she never wears her ring when she is in unfamiliar places . Who knows.


 
.....unfamiliar places my azz!!! She is acting like they were in the hood somewhere.  Women like Ev, gold diggers, want & will flaunt every loubou, LV, Mercedes and diamond ring that they can get!


----------



## momofgirls

Wait a Minute! Evelyn's mom still live in the project in the Bronx, oh hell noooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## tweegy

momofgirls said:


> Wait a Minute! Evelyn's mom still live in the project in the Bronx, oh hell noooooooooooooooooo.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## KayuuKathey

tweegy said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


]
didnt she get enough money to move em up to mount vernon or pelham instead. or woodside in queens dang.


----------



## KayuuKathey

And once again Meeka is just lost in translation. xD Only saw her on the episode in the beginning then the brief dinner and thats it.


But that male model...wow. lol Want to get it in much? Who asks about going to bed before buying dinner and a movie.


----------



## tweegy

KayuuKathey said:


> ]
> didnt she get enough money to move em up to mount vernon or pelham instead. or woodside in queens dang.



She could sell her ring seeing as her and chad are outs and help out mom!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Why would you try and hook somebody up with someone that has the same name as their ex-husband....and he seems a little zesty to me....


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Why would you try and hook somebody up with someone that has the same name as their ex-husband?




Meeka again...


----------



## momofgirls

I'm sorry but Evelyn should help buy her mother a house, I can't see myself living good, while my mother still living in the project.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

momofgirls said:


> Wait a Minute! Evelyn's mom still live in the project in the Bronx, oh hell noooooooooooooooooo.


 
Maybe that's why Ev is like, "F that ish....I gotta find me a baller!"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

momofgirls said:


> I'm sorry but Evelyn should help buy her mother a house, I can't see myself living good, while my mother still living in the project.


 
I think Ev spends all her money on shoes, clothes, purses and etc. or either she doesn't care that her mother still lives in the projects.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

In Evelyn's defense it could be that her mom doesn't want to move. Ev might want better for her mom but if her mom isn't having it, what is she supposed to do? 

I'm one of the few who don't mind Evelyn. Royce is the one who I have zero tolerance for...she and Meeka are just, ugh.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> In Evelyn's defense it could be that her mom doesn't want to move. Ev might want better for her mom but if her mom isn't having it, what is she supposed to do?
> 
> I'm one of the few who don't mind Evelyn. Royce is the one who I have zero tolerance for...she and Meeka are just, ugh.




From the start I didnt like Meeka...Sooo fake that girl!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Didnt anyone notice Meeka with the same dang Chanel Bag in like every episode. lol. With the first meeting with Jen until now.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Meeka is annoying.  She runs her mouth too much, and is too quick to be buddy, buddy with everyone.  I wanted Tammy to whoop her arse!!


----------



## needloub

How could Evelyn buy her mother a better place to live? Wasn't she living with a roommate before she met Chad?


----------



## Sassys

wordpast said:


> Both Eve and Ocho denied the break up on Twitter. His response was "Child Please"  and hers was *she never wears her ring when she is in unfamiliar places* . Who knows.



Yet she can wear her 10 carat ring to visit her mother in the Bruckner Plaza housing projects in The Bronx.

I am a born and raised New Yorker, and there is no way in hell I am strolling up into Bruckner Plaza Projects (yes I know about it and it is one of the WORST projects in The Bronx) with a 20carat ring, diamond studs and LV bag.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Yet she can wear her 10 carat ring to visit her mother in the Bruckner Plaza housing projects in The Bronx.
> 
> I am a born and raised New Yorker, and there is no way in hell I am strolling up into Bruckner Plaza Projects (yes I know about it and it is one of the WORST projects in The Bronx) with a 20carat ring, diamond studs and LV bag.


 
Do you think she felt safer because of the crew that was with them?


----------



## NYCBelle

tomz_grl said:


> Do you think she felt safer because of the crew that was with them?



Of course. I'm sure they're provided with bodyguards.

I also don't get why she doesn't find her mom a better place. I was shocked to see that her mom still lives in the projects. Can't she at least get her a better place in a nicer area in Brooklyn or something? Damn shame...


----------



## NYCBelle

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think Ev spends all her money on shoes, clothes, purses and etc. or either she doesn't care that her mother still lives in the projects.



I agree!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

the guy Jen went on the blind date with was cute. damn and his teeth are normal


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Do you think she felt safer because of the crew that was with them?


 
If she has a crew/bodyguards for the projects, then she has one for a night out with friends. So why didn't she wear her ring the other night if she is till engaged.

Evelyn is the type that will wear a 10 carat ring just so she can flaunt it in everyone's face and would never take it off unless she HAD to give it back.  Even if she didn't have to give it back, you better believe that chick is wearing it around the house.


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> the guy Jen went on the blind date with was cute. damn and his teeth are normal


 

My Gaydar was going off HARD for that guy


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> My Gaydar was going off HARD for that guy


 

when he dapped speedy. he was rather weak with it


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> when he dapped speedy. he was rather weak with it


 
Is walk was very "queenish" and the way he held is drink.  I was waiting for him to drink his drink out of the straw (then I would have really known).

I will say this, my Gaydar has never been off.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Is walk was very "queenish" and the way he held is drink. I was waiting for him to drink his drink out of the straw (then I would have really known).
> 
> I will say this, my Gaydar has never been off.


 

isn't he the one thats the model? welp!


----------



## pollinilove

you all say how can she walk around with lv and that ring and not buy her mom a better place to live. i do not think she makes much money and her stuff shoes and bags comes from men . i think they take her to pick stuff out i do not think they give her the cash .


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> you all say how can she walk around with lv and that ring and not buy her mom a better place to live. i do not think she makes much money and her stuff shoes and bags comes from men . i think they take her to pick stuff out i do not think they give her the cash .


 
I agree!  Evenlyn has never been able to seal the deal and become wifey, so no man is going to pay for her mother to get out of the projects.

I am even more shocked that Evelyn allowed the cameras to show her mother lives in the projects.  I have said it from day one, Evelyn is no different from Tami, they both are from the hood (IMO Evelyn is just trash).  Evelyn just does not shout it from the rooftops and dresses better than Tami (dressing better does not mean she has the funds to pay for this stuff, she just has a better eye for it than Tami).


----------



## pollinilove

she should have just married walker is that his name? does he still play for the nba ?


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> she should have just married walker is that his name? does he still play for the nba ?


 

Are you talking about Andre?  I have a feeling that he broke up with her.  I never saw the 1st season, but there is no way in hell Evelyn would give up being a NBA or NFL (hell MLB) wife.  She was waiting around for him for 10 damn years.  IF she did leave on her own, it was becuase he became broke IMO


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> *Are you talking about Andre?* I have a feeling that he broke up with her. I never saw the 1st season, but there is no way in hell Evelyn would give up being a NBA or NFL (hell MLB) wife. She was waiting around for him for 10 damn years. IF she did leave on her own, it was becuase he became broke IMO


 

Antoine


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> Antoine


 
oh lol.


----------



## KayuuKathey

.pursefiend. said:


> the guy Jen went on the blind date with was cute. damn and his teeth are normal




lol definitely normal teeth. Anytime I look at the normal Eric, Jens Ex. I start Laughing. I like to call him "Mouth"  Anytime you first look at him, you notice his large large chompers.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe Evelyn's ring is fake.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Gawd Eric was terrible to look at, painful actually. Looks like he was always slobbering too  Couldnt imagine having to kiss that 

Which LV was Evelyns kid carrying? It kinda looked fake to me, never saw a Speedy with the hanging piece for a key. I forget what they are called LOL


----------



## pollinilove

you all think the kids lv was fake ? im not sure i do not own any lv


----------



## needloub

pollinilove said:


> you all say how can she walk around with lv and that ring and not buy her mom a better place to live. i do not think she makes much money and her stuff shoes and bags comes from men . i think they take her to pick stuff out i do not think they give her the cash .



This is what I was trying to point out. This hood woman has NO money! Totally agree...IMO, she is just a low profile hooker (sorry to be harsh).


----------



## Sinarta

Let's keep it real, Evelyn is not looking to better her future. That is how thristy chicks work, they are just looking for cars, clothes, shoes, jewelry and a lifestyle. Now she may talk about Royce, but at least Royce has a home. She has the chances to get her mom out of the hood but she is not thinking about that at all.


----------



## pot_luck

Evelyn is renting. How is she suppose to move her mother anywhere? Who is going to pay for it? Chad--not his responsibility. Besdides who's to say that the mother wants to move. Having multiple LV bags doesn't make you capable of moving family members out the hood.


----------



## michie

I'll bet Evelyn didn't even like the Big Tymers, but her a$$ is the epitome of "Hood Rich":

Let's sing the chorus to "Still Fly" for Evelyn, y'all:

"Gator boots 
 with the pimped out Gucci suits
Ain't got no job
 but I stay sharp
Can't pay my rent
 'cause all my money spent
But that's OK
 'cause I'm still fly
Got a quarter tank gas
 in my new E-class
But that's alright
 cause I'm gon' ride
got everything
 in my mama's name
but I'm hood rich
 da dada dada da"


----------



## needloub

pot_luck said:


> Evelyn is renting. How is she suppose to move her mother anywhere? Who is going to pay for it? Chad--not his responsibility. Besdides who's to say that the mother wants to move. Having multiple LV bags doesn't make you capable of moving family members out the hood.



Agree! Besides, doesn't Chad have to pay for all his children?


----------



## serafina

*Reality Stars Boyfriend Is Spreading His Seed*[NationalEnquirer] This sexy reality star has NO CLUE that her boyfriend of less than a year recently knocked up another woman.! Whats worse, the brunette beauty and her hunky beau are desperately trying to have a baby of their own!

http://blindgossip.com/?p=29599

Makes me think of Ev and Chad, no?


----------



## Sassys

serafina said:


> *Reality Stars Boyfriend Is Spreading His Seed*[NationalEnquirer] This sexy reality star has NO CLUE that her boyfriend of less than a year recently knocked up another woman.! Whats worse, the brunette beauty and her hunky beau are desperately trying to have a baby of their own!
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=29599
> 
> Makes me think of Ev and Chad, no?


 
So pathetic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

michie said:


> I'll bet Evelyn didn't even like the Big Tymers, but her a$$ is the epitome of "Hood Rich":
> 
> Let's sing the chorus to "Still Fly" for Evelyn, y'all:
> 
> "Gator boots
> with the pimped out Gucci suits
> Ain't got no job
> but I stay sharp
> Can't pay my rent
> 'cause all my money spent
> But that's OK
> 'cause I'm still fly
> Got a quarter tank gas
> in my new E-class
> But that's alright
> cause I'm gon' ride
> got everything
> in my mama's name
> but I'm hood rich
> da dada dada da"


 
definitely playing on my ipod right now


----------



## .pursefiend.

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Gawd Eric was terrible to look at, painful actually. Looks like he was always slobbering too  Couldnt imagine having to kiss that
> 
> Which LV was Evelyns kid carrying? It kinda looked fake to me, never saw a Speedy with the hanging piece for a key. I forget what they are called LOL


 


pollinilove said:


> you all think the kids lv was fake ? im not sure i do not own any lv


 

if I recall right. its that Limited Edition one with the black sequins on it. Khloe K and Monica has been seen with it too. I think it's ugly but thats just me


----------



## tomz_grl

serafina said:


> *Reality Stars Boyfriend Is Spreading His Seed*[NationalEnquirer] This sexy reality star has NO CLUE that her boyfriend of less than a year recently knocked up another woman.! Whats worse, the brunette beauty and her hunky beau are desperately trying to have a baby of their own!
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=29599
> 
> Makes me think of Ev and Chad, no?


 
Would she be considered brunette and better yet would he be considered hunky???


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> Is walk was very "queenish" and the way he held is drink. I was waiting for him to drink his drink out of the straw (then I would have really known).
> 
> I will say this, my Gaydar has never been off.


 
OMG I was thinking the same thing LOL


----------



## too_cute

jen's man is cute. she did well. 

evelyn's relationship with her father explains a few things.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

serafina said:


> *Reality Stars Boyfriend Is Spreading His Seed*[NationalEnquirer] This sexy reality star has NO CLUE that her boyfriend of less than a year recently knocked up another woman.! Whats worse, the brunette beauty and her hunky beau are desperately trying to have a baby of their own!
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=29599
> 
> Makes me think of Ev and Chad, no?



Some say this BE is about Kim K and that Kris kid. I mean, is Ev a reality "star".

Ev's ring must be fake or a loaner. I'm saying fake cause if it's a loaner they wouldn't let her go to the projects with it.


----------



## Sassys

Jenny Cadine said:


> Some say this BE is about Kim K and that Kris kid. I mean, is Ev a reality "star".
> 
> Ev's ring must be fake or a loaner. I'm saying fake cause if it's a loaner they wouldn't let her go to the projects with it.


 
I don't think it's Kim and Kris.  Kim is desperate to get married, not have a baby.


----------



## mrs moulds

michie said:


> I'll bet Evelyn didn't even like the Big Tymers, but her a$$ is the epitome of "Hood Rich":
> 
> Let's sing the chorus to "Still Fly" for Evelyn, y'all:
> 
> "Gator boots
> with the pimped out Gucci suits
> Ain't got no job
> but I stay sharp
> Can't pay my rent
> 'cause all my money spent
> But that's OK
> 'cause I'm still fly
> Got a quarter tank gas
> in my new E-class
> But that's alright
> cause I'm gon' ride
> got everything
> in my mama's name
> but I'm hood rich
> da dada dada da"


 
Oh.... this was my song LOL!!! 
And, you are right, this song epitomize Evelyn, which is so sad...


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> I'll bet Evelyn didn't even like the Big Tymers, but her a$$ is the epitome of "Hood Rich":
> 
> Let's sing the chorus to "Still Fly" for Evelyn, y'all:
> 
> "Gator boots
> with the pimped out Gucci suits
> Ain't got no job
> but I stay sharp
> Can't pay my rent
> 'cause all my money spent
> But that's OK
> 'cause I'm still fly
> Got a quarter tank gas
> in my new E-class
> But that's alright
> cause I'm gon' ride
> got everything
> in my mama's name
> but I'm hood rich
> da dada dada da"




OMG

I cannot tell you how much I am cracking up right now!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Lauran Govan. There's pictures too but i didn't feel like all that. 


> Laura Govan on Basketball Wives: I Just Want To Showcase A New Chapter Of My Life
> Fri, Jul 01 2011 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> When news was announced earlier this month that Gloria Govans sister Laura would be taking part in the upcoming season of Basketball Wives, it left fans of the show confused and shocked. Especially since her sister Gloria Govan had to defend her against rumors that she had an affair with Shaunies ex-husband Shaq in prior seasons of the show.
> 
> The affair rumors were the least of her worries after NBA baller Gilbert Arenas left Laura, her three kids and one on the way in a messy publicized break up last year. Now, Laura is more ready than ever to make her television debut, even if its at the expense of Gilbert Arenas. She tells the Washington Post:
> 
> I just wanted to showcase a new chapter in my life. A fresh start, a fresh outlook on life as a single mom. My needs, my wants, my frustrations.
> 
> Meanwhile, Noah Pollack, executive producer of the show, isnt worried about the legal issues between Laura and Gilbert, or Gilberts attempt to halt production of the show. He describes Laura as a spark plug that doesnt hold back and can drive a story.
> 
> [It] is really pretty powerful stuff. Teaming up with Gloria sealed the deal: The fact that theyre sisters is a great, great story for us.
> 
> As far as Lauras current relationship with Gilbert, she tells The Post that they do not communicate but are currently looking out for the best interest of their kids. (Thats hard to do when the parents arent speaking). She also doesnt seem to be worried about Gilberts attempt to block the show, stating, whatever happens, happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be checking out the Govan sisters on the upcoming season of Basketball Wives?
> 
> Photos shot by photographer Jonavennci Divad
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Laura Govan on Basketball Wives: I Just Want To Showcase A New Chapter Of My Life | Necole *****ie.com



http://necolebitchie.com/2011/07/01/laura-govan-on-basketball-wives-i-just-want-to-showcase-a-new-chapter-of-my-life/


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't even be mad at Laura. She needs to get money somehow .. so go on and air that dirty laundry.


----------



## tweegy

Hold the phone!!! 

They're showing the polo match epi again... Do Evelyn and Meeka have on the SAME dress just different colors???!!!


----------



## Sassys

Groupies and career jumpoffs are weeping everywhere with the announcement of the NBA lockout for the 2012 season.  With us already facing an NFL lockout this fall, it's just getting to be a bit too much for the ladies who make their money and 15 minutes of fame off star athletes.



So what's a chick to do when she sees her meal ticket swirling down the professional sports drain?  Since the groupie nation has been so kind to us over the years slipping us private photos and WOW-worthy gossip about certain professional athletes, we've got a few suggestions for you.  Always here to help....

It's just jokes.  But if you're easily offended and not interested, skip this post. 

11. Attend a charity event and PRAY Russell Simmons is there. You might just get "chose" that month.


10. Get a real job where a paycheck stub is involved. We have a few "stylists" and "publicists" we can refer you to for further advice.


9. Try out a new sport where there is less competition. Become a Volleyball groupie or Olympic Swimmer groupie. Don't sleep on the "other" money.


8. Get to your closest computer, iPad, phone, or camera and leak some naked pictures. It has worked for your predecessors.


7. Contact Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, and/or Gloria Allred to see if they can help you because you have been "wronged."


6. Start a Former Groupie Support Group (for those who need help letting go).


5. Sleep with Commissioners David Stern and/or Roger Goodell to end the lockout. Don't act as if you all of a sudden care about a wedding ring....


4. Email/Contact Katt Williams to see if he's looking for recruits.


3. Finally go get that "checkup" at the clinic.


2. Make a cameo on "Single Ladies".... their standards for extras and walk-ons are "doable."


1. Ask Fantasia how to snag a married hottie who may not have enough cash for YOU...but his family discount on his phone plan is SERIOUS.  Just to hold you and your finances over for a bit....


*BONUS that could help our country as a whole*: Read to your children (or teach your NBA player to read).


Good luck in the off season!


http://theybf.com/2011/07/01/ybfs-top-11-suggestions-for-groupies-


----------



## pollinilove

so now a nba lockout ? what does lockout mean they do not get paid ? so i guess they live off savings


----------



## pollinilove

guess vanessa bryant will not be going to gucci any more


----------



## kymmie

Right about now, Lamar Odom is thankful he married a girl with a job.


----------



## djswin91

Ouch!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> guess vanessa bryant will not be going to gucci any more



Thanks to Kobe's endorsements, Vanessa will be just fine..


----------



## Sassys

kymmie said:


> Right about now, Lamar Odom is thankful he married a girl with a job.


----------



## pollinilove

so lockout means players do not get a pay check ? the only money they get is from products?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> so lockout means players do not get a pay check ? the only money they get is from products?



they still get paid, because NBA money is guaranteed.  They just can't play, practice or meet officially as the NBA until an agreement is reached.


----------



## pollinilove

well that sucks no work and they still get paid .


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> 1. Ask Fantasia how to snag a married hottie who may not have enough cash for YOU...but his family discount on his phone plan is SERIOUS.  Just to hold you and your finances over for a bit....
> n!
> 
> 
> http://theybf.com/2011/07/01/ybfs-top-11-suggestions-for-groupies-



LMFAO.

But I'm so sad about the lock out


----------



## Chantilly0379

michie said:


> I'll bet Evelyn didn't even like the Big Tymers, but her a$$ is the epitome of "Hood Rich":
> 
> Let's sing the chorus to "Still Fly" for Evelyn, y'all:
> 
> "Gator boots
> with the pimped out Gucci suits
> Ain't got no job
> but I stay sharp
> Can't pay my rent
> 'cause all my money spent
> But that's OK
> 'cause I'm still fly
> Got a quarter tank gas
> in my new E-class
> But that's alright
> cause I'm gon' ride
> got everything
> in my mama's name
> but I'm hood rich
> da dada dada da"


 
Wow my friends & I danced it up to this every weekend, are you from NOLA?


----------



## Moniqueluvsbags

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh Lawd I didn't know Royce had a kid.



Are you serious? neither did I ...smh


----------



## tweegy

Moniqueluvsbags said:


> Are you serious? neither did I ...smh




I only started watching this show from this 3rd season..I started catching up from season 1 today...I ALSO never knew she had a kid til she said it!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wow this lockout is going to keep jumpoffs at bay. Haha, who knows.


----------



## Sassys

So, do we think Evelyn and Jen will end the friendship??  I hope Jen does, Evenlyn is toxic!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> So, do we think Evelyn and Jen will end the friendship??  I hope Jen does, Evenlyn is toxic!!!!


They've gotten along pretty good til now...I think they will remain good..


----------



## tomz_grl

We need a poll of what's worse:

1) Ev's earrings
2) Royce's clothes
3) Meeka's booty shorts
4) Something else


----------



## Sassys

I know we all could not talk about Monday's episode since the site was down.  

WTF was Royce wearing at the car dealership?????

Did anyone notice Jen has nasty feet (her big toe was creeping me OUT)


----------



## tweegy

tomz_grl said:


> We need a poll of what's worse:
> 
> 1) Ev's earrings
> 2) Royce's clothes
> 3) Meeka's booty shorts
> 4) Something else



Royce's clothes - Definitely!!!

2nd is the way Meeka talks


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> I know we all could not talk about Monday's episode since the site was down.
> 
> WTF was Royce wearing at the car dealership?????
> 
> Did anyone notice Jen has nasty feet (her big toe was creeping me OUT)


 

Royce's outfit was horrid but even worse was Meeka's booty shorts because those things could not be healthy...


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I know we all could not talk about Monday's episode since the site was down.
> 
> WTF was Royce wearing at the car dealership?????
> 
> Did anyone notice Jen has nasty feet *(her big toe was creeping me OUT)*


!!!

Royce really does wear some eyebrow raising outfits..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I know we all could not talk about Monday's episode since the site was down.
> 
> WTF was Royce wearing at the car dealership?????
> 
> Did anyone notice Jen has nasty feet (her big toe was creeping me OUT)


 
That's it, I'm calling my father to see if he has a lovechild - you're my sister!!!

I said the SAME thing about Jen's big toe (I have a thing about feet and teeth) - those reading, don't judge us 

Did ya'll see how thirsty Suzie was to tell Roce that she wasn't invited?  That bish couldn't wait!

Meeka is going to melt under that hot Italian sun

Eve is just upset that Jen was telling her the truth about Ocho.  he is a famewhore.  period. pointblank!  Why congratulate a person if you truly aren't happy for them?

No comment on Royce and her outfit.  And has the nerve to wonder why everybody calls her cute and treats her like a kid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Royce's clothes - Definitely!!!
> 
> 2nd is the way Meeka talks


 
Between Meeka and Jen talking, it's like nails on a chalkboard.  Jen says "like" after everything!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *That's it, I'm calling my father to see if he has a lovechild - you're my sister!!!*
> 
> I said the SAME thing about Jen's big toe (*I have a thing about feet* and teeth) - those reading, don't judge us
> 
> Did ya'll see how thirsty Suzie was to tell Roce that she wasn't invited? That bish couldn't wait!
> 
> Meeka is going to melt under that hot Italian sun
> 
> Eve is just upset that Jen was telling her the truth about Ocho. he is a famewhore. period. pointblank! Why congratulate a person if you truly aren't happy for them?
> 
> No comment on Royce and her outfit. And has the nerve to wonder why everybody calls her cute and treats her like a kid.


 


ME TOO!!! Had plastic surgery on both of mine becuase they were horrible!!


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Jen says "like" after everything!


 
That drives me insane. Isn't she educated???


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Between Meeka and Jen talking, it's like nails on a chalkboard.  Jen says "like" after everything!



YES!!! 

But Meeka still grinds mee more...she always sounds like she's trying to sell you a used car...



Sassys said:


> ME TOO!!! Had plastic surgery on both of mine becuase they were horrible!!




Ps on your feet doll? I have never heard of that!! What did you do?


----------



## needloub

I totally agree with everything! Just like you and *Sassy*, I couldn't stop looking at Jen's big toe. I missed the whole scene at the pool because I couldn't stop staring at her HUGE big toe! 

I wouldn't congratulate Ev either....



DC-Cutie said:


> That's it, I'm calling my father to see if he has a lovechild - you're my sister!!!
> 
> I said the SAME thing about Jen's big toe (I have a thing about feet and teeth) - those reading, don't judge us
> 
> Did ya'll see how thirsty Suzie was to tell Roce that she wasn't invited?  That bish couldn't wait!
> 
> Meeka is going to melt under that hot Italian sun
> 
> Eve is just upset that Jen was telling her the truth about Ocho.  he is a famewhore.  period. pointblank!  Why congratulate a person if you truly aren't happy for them?
> 
> No comment on Royce and her outfit.  And has the nerve to wonder why everybody calls her cute and treats her like a kid.


----------



## tweegy

needloub said:


> I totally agree with everything! Just like you and *Sassy*, I couldn't stop looking at Jen's big toe. I missed the whole scene at the pool because I couldn't stop staring at her HUGE big toe!
> 
> I wouldn't congratulate Ev either....




I missed the toe...gotta lookout for that!! 

I dont really know much about ocho other than he bought is DWTS partner lavish gifts...


----------



## needloub

^And didn't he date his partner, Cheryl?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I missed the toe...gotta lookout for that!!
> 
> I dont really know much about ocho other than he bought is DWTS partner lavish gifts...


 
anybody that changes their name from a respectable name such as "Chad" to an off the wall name to commemorate his jersey number in Spanish "Ochocinco"- is a mess.com!


----------



## tweegy

needloub said:


> ^And didn't he date his partner, Cheryl?



 He did??



DC-Cutie said:


> anybody that changes their name from a respectable name such as "Chad" to an off the wall name to commemorate his jersey number in Spanish "Ochocinco"- is a mess.com!



I only found that out last Friday from catching up on the previous epi!! BBW is so informative!!   AND sending Ev the studded Lbs? and telling her he could fix her up like a car and teach her about fashion *side eye*


----------



## tomz_grl

needloub said:


> ^And didn't he date his partner, Cheryl?


 
I think he wanted to date her so he bought her gifts but I think she had sense enough not too.


----------



## hunniesochic

I am wondering what the heck was Joyce wearing to the Lamborghini Dealership?!

Also, from the preview of the next episode, I want to see Evelyn confront Jen regarding the radio interview. Evelyn even said Tammy text her to congratulate her yet Jen didn't and Jen is supposed to be her BFF.

FWIW, even if my friend isn't happy for me...she should 1.) tell me and/or 2.) congratulate me and forever bite her tongue. By having Jen going on the radio to say what she said about Evelyn was a stab to her back because she didn't discuss that with Evelyn.


----------



## hunniesochic

Out of all the ladies, I really like Tammy. She's down, blunt, and reasonable.


----------



## tweegy

hunniesochic said:


> Out of all the ladies, I really like Tammy. She's down, blunt, and reasonable.


She just cracks me up you cant help but laugh! 

When she took her shoes off at the fund raiser! I nearly Died!


----------



## hunniesochic

:giggles: and she cannot hold her tongue. If there's a problem; address and let's move on. I like that about her, too.

I can't see her and what's her face, ohh Meeka, being friends.


----------



## Sassys

I have loved Tami since Real World. I don't hang with hood chicks, but I do like how some of them keep it real and have that "It is What it Is" mentality. Also, she is really starting look pretty (BBW salary lol).

I nearly fell over when she told Meeka, "I know you're new, but don't put your hand up like that, because that makes me crazy"


----------



## tweegy

"you can get Popped"




Sassys said:


> I have loved Tami since Real World. I don't hang with hood chicks, but I do like how some of them keep it real and have that "It is What it Is" mentality. Also, she is really starting look pretty (BBW salary lol).
> 
> I nearly fell over when she told Meeka, "I know you're new, but don't put your hand up like that, because that makes me crazy"


----------



## hunniesochic

Ya know!


----------



## mrs moulds

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody that changes their name from a respectable name such as "Chad" to an off the wall name to commemorate his jersey number in Spanish "Ochocinco"- is a mess.com!


 

Agreed!


----------



## shopingisfun

Which BBW do you dislike the most?  My vote goes to Royce.

For some reason she really gets under my skin. People think she keeps it real, but she's no better than the rest of them and she does have a son by a NBA player that's not allowed to be mentioned on the show. Her tacky a*s need to get it together before trying to diss everyone. What makes her different from any other hoe?


----------



## tweegy

shopingisfun said:


> Which BBW do you dislike the most?  My vote goes to Royce.
> 
> For some reason she really gets under my skin. People think she keeps it real, but she's no better than the rest of them and she does have a son by a NBA player that's not allowed to be mentioned on the show. Her tacky a*s need to get it together before trying to diss everyone. What makes her different from any other hoe?



 Meeka..


----------



## lho

Evelyn!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I haven't seen the episode but all this commentary is making me disgusted in anticipation of the toe.


----------



## Belle49

I cannot stand Royce!


----------



## Sassys

shopingisfun said:


> Which BBW do you dislike the most?  My vote goes to Royce.
> 
> For some reason she really gets under my skin. People think she keeps it real, but she's no better than the rest of them and she does have a son by a NBA player that's not allowed to be mentioned on the show. Her tacky a*s need to get it together before trying to diss everyone. What makes her different from any other hoe?



I loathe Evelyn.  I can't stand women who are obvious gold diggers and think they are better than others, just because she has a couple of designer hand bags.  AND she has the nerve to look down on Tami, when she herself is from the hood (just has better clothes than Tami).

You can put lipstick on a pig...


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> I haven't seen the episode but all this commentary is making me disgusted in anticipation of the toe.




If you don't pay attention you will miss it.  I ALWAYS notice people's feet (pet peeve of mine).


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> I am wondering what the heck was Joyce wearing to the Lamborghini Dealership?!
> 
> Also, from the preview of the next episode, I want to see Evelyn confront Jen regarding the radio interview. Evelyn even said Tammy text her to congratulate her yet Jen didn't and Jen is supposed to be her BFF.
> 
> FWIW, even if my friend isn't happy for me...she should 1.) tell me and/or 2.) congratulate me and forever bite her tongue. By having Jen going on the radio to say what she said about Evelyn was a stab to her back because she didn't discuss that with Evelyn.



I vaguely remember, on Season 2, Jen telling Eve that she thought Ocho was a famewhore.  I think it was right after they started 'dating' via twitter...


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> anybody that changes their name from a respectable name such as "Chad" to an off the wall name to commemorate his jersey number in Spanish "Ochocinco"- is a mess.com!



But, he's really a dumb a$$ because "ochocinco" is simply 8 and 5, not 85. I guess he just likes the way it sounds.


----------



## pollinilove

whats his real name and do people call him by it


michie said:


> But, he's really a dumb a$$ because "ochocinco" is simply 8 and 5, not 85. I guess he just likes the way it sounds.


----------



## michie

His name was Chad Johnson before this debacle.


----------



## kymmie

I thought Chad had a series of his own on VH1...like a dating game?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

kymmie said:


> I thought Chad had a series of his own on VH1...like a dating game?


 
He did, but it didn't go as smoothly as producers would've liked. From the start with the casting he upset b/c there were too many black girls and he wanted more latinas and whites and then he started dating Evelyn while the show was being aired.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tomz_grl said:


> We need a poll of what's worse:
> 
> 1) Ev's earrings
> 2) Royce's clothes
> 3) Meeka's booty shorts
> 4) Something else


 
1)Royce's clothes...I see why Ev calls her a bum! What grown woman over 30 wears a sports bra, booty shorts and knee high socks out in public let alone "luxury car looking"?
2)Meeka's booty shorts....she just tries too hard. I wonder if she called Jen and asked her what she was wearing.
3)Ev's earrings.....Is it in everybody's contract to have at least one pair of dulce earrings?


Sassys said:


> I know we all could not talk about Monday's episode since the site was down.
> 
> WTF was Royce wearing at the car dealership?????
> 
> Did anyone notice Jen has nasty feet (her big toe was creeping me OUT)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

glamourgirlnikk said:


> He did, but it didn't go as smoothly as producers would've liked. From the start with the casting he upset b/c there were too many black girls and he wanted more latinas and whites and then he started dating Evelyn while the show was being aired.


 

http://theybf.com/2010/06/01/chad-ocho-cinco-johnson-no-black-girls-on-my-dating-show


----------



## hunniesochic

Exactly what I was wondering why Royce picked the clothes she did on last episode!


----------



## NYC BAP

glamourgirlnikk said:


> 1)Royce's clothes...I see why Ev calls her a bum! What grown woman over 30 wears a sports bra, booty shorts and knee high socks out in public let alone "luxury car looking"?
> 2)Meeka's booty shorts....she just tries too hard. I wonder if she called Jen and asked her what she was wearing.
> 3)Ev's earrings.....Is it in everybody's contract to have at least one pair of dulce earrings?



Royce's clothes for sure!!!


I like Ev's earrings.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

anyone else got a lil teary eyed watching Evs daddy get on his knees and cry?? or am I that much of a cornball?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> anyone else got a lil teary eyed watching Evs daddy get on his knees and cry?? or am I that much of a cornball?


 
I didn't... it was about 30-someodd years too late.


----------



## RedDuchess

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> anyone else got a lil teary eyed watching Evs daddy get on his knees and cry?? or am I that much of a cornball?


 

I did, but I have a similar relationship with my father, and that is the confirmation she has been looking for all this time, dating/getting engaged to these cornballs

I wish Royce would have tried to get in my car looking like Holly Madison from the girl's next door
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, she would have never made it to the dealer, she would have been left on the curb
	

		
			
		

		
	




Royce should have been allowed to go to Italy

Meeka is such a git wit
Exp. 
Meeka: "I hate ketchup"
Everyone else: "We love Ketchup"
Meeka: "I meant I hate Ketchup out of the bottle, not out of the packet"

Missed you ladies during the two day hiatus, in other news work productivity skyrocketed


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> I did, but I have a similar relationship with my father, and that is the confirmation she has been looking for all this time, dating/getting engaged to these cornballs
> 
> I wish Royce would have tried to get in my car looking like Holly Madison from the girl's next door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , she would have never made it to the dealer, she would have been left on the curb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444660
> 
> 
> Royce should have been allowed to go to Italy
> 
> Meeka is such a git wit
> Exp.
> Meeka: "I hate ketchup"
> Everyone else: "We love Ketchup"
> Meeka: "I meant I hate Ketchup out of the bottle, not out of the packet"
> 
> Missed you ladies during the two day hiatus, in other news work productivity skyrocketed


 
this totally cracked me up!

Yes, work productivity was in overload.  I got 2 reports that normally take me a week to do, completed in 2 days!  DAMN!


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> this totally cracked me up!
> 
> Yes, work productivity was in overload. I got 2 reports that normally take me a week to do, completed in 2 days! DAMN!


 

Glad I could return the favor, as your posts, keep me in stitches


----------



## flsurfergirl3

RedDuchess said:


> I did, but I have a similar relationship with my father, and that is the confirmation she has been looking for all this time, dating/getting engaged to these cornballs
> 
> I wish Royce would have tried to get in my car looking like Holly Madison from the girl's next door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , she would have never made it to the dealer, she would have been left on the curb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1444660
> 
> 
> Royce should have been allowed to go to Italy
> 
> Meeka is such a git wit
> Exp.
> Meeka: "I hate ketchup"
> Everyone else: "We love Ketchup"
> Meeka: "I meant I hate Ketchup out of the bottle, not out of the packet"
> 
> Missed you ladies during the two day hiatus, in other news work productivity skyrocketed



lmfaoooooooo i was just about to post Holly Madison when someone asked "what 30 year old wears booty shorts and tube socks! hahahhahahah


----------



## NYC BAP

What does everyone think about ev starting beef with jen?


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYC BAP said:


> What does everyone think about ev starting beef with jen?


 
Typical bird behavior!


----------



## Jahpson

what she said.

Evelyn is an idiot. We know that Jen was her only friend.


----------



## Sassys

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> anyone else got a lil teary eyed watching Evs daddy get on his knees and cry?? or am I that much of a cornball?


 
Oh, I never saw that part.  I fast forwarded through her scene with her Dad. So tired of women using the "I didn't have a daddy growing up and that is why I show bad behavior" card.


----------



## c0uture

Jahpson said:


> what she said.
> 
> Evelyn is an idiot. We know that Jen was her only friend.



Lol I agree, Evelyn needs to have a seat immediately!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Typical bird behavior!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Typical bird behavior!


----------



## tweegy

I have to hit that on someone!!! Epic!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

http://necolebitchie.com/2011/07/15/shaunie-oneal-says-basketball-wives-la-cast-sprinkled-with-trash/


> Shaunie O&#8217;Neal Says Basketball Wives LA Cast Sprinkled With &#8216;Trash&#8217;
> Fri, Jul 15 2011 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s no secret that the reality television hit series Basketball Wives franchise has come under much criticism from the public and media outlets, but usually executive producer, Shaunie O&#8217;Neal, usually is there to stand up and defend the show&#8217;s appeal. During a recent interview with Ebony Jet, Shaunie addressed some of those concerns once again, touching on her feelings about being blamed for portraying black women in a negative light, being accepted and shunned by fans, and not being particularly happy with their choice for the show&#8217;s
> Los Angeles cast. Shaunie claims that though &#8216;Basketball Wives L.A.&#8217; does follow the concept of having (former & current) wives & girlfriends of basketball players, she says &#8220;there&#8217;s a little bit of trash kind of sprinkled&#8221; in the show:
> 
> On Being Accused of Portraying Black Women Negatively
> &#8220;I get a lot of flack,&#8221; says O&#8217;Neal. &#8220;People say to me: &#8216;You&#8217;re saying the betrayal of Black women is bad on TV, but your show is one of the number one reasons why it is.&#8217; Guess what? I agree! But you look at those credits &#8212; it&#8217;s more than me executive producing it. I brought this vision to a table full of people, a table full of executives, and since then it has taken on its own new thing.&#8221;
> 
> On Being Embraced By Fans
> I&#8217;m starting to get how Michael Jackson might have felt back in the day,&#8221; she says laughing, and only half-kidding. &#8220;I&#8217;ve never felt so much love, and never really knew that it was that kind of fan base. I never really imagined we would be these celebrities because of the show.&#8221;
> 
> On Trying To Bring Some Balance To The Miami Show
> &#8220;I&#8217;m trying to get some type of balance on. Even Basketball Wives Miami &#8212; can we show Tami and I going to Project Girls and giving a girl a semester&#8217;s worth of tuition? Can we show that we actually have sat down and had good times and laughed like girlfriends? It&#8217;s not always the two minutes of drama that you get after eight hours of taping and somebody getting on somebody&#8217;s nerves. I get that it sells; I get that that&#8217;s what people wanna see,&#8221; she says. &#8220;But &#8230; can we show that these ladies actually can conduct themselves in a respectable manner? That they do know how to use the English language correctly? We aren&#8217;t always going off.
> 
> On Working With Shed Media & Not Being Happy With the Los Angeles Cast
> &#8220;Honestly, they&#8217;ve distorted it a little bit. I really came in with the concept of having a group of women that come together and are associated by the game of basketball, whether it be their husbands, fiancés &#8212; there&#8217;s some long-term relationship with a man in basketball and the game of basketball &#8212; and that&#8217;s how we formed this sisterhood and friendship,&#8221; she says. &#8220;The L.A. cast &#8212; there are some wives and fiancés, which I&#8217;m fine with. But there&#8217;s a little bit of trash kind of sprinkled into that cast that I&#8217;m totally against. I was really very hands off with that cast.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Yeah, you know they have Jackie Christie, I love her &#8212; they have a long lasting marriage and it works. There&#8217;s also Malaysia Pargo, you&#8217;ve got Imani who was the former fiancée of Stephen Jackson &#8212; they went to the altar, you get that connection. These ladies have been around forever in the game of basketball. But then you&#8217;ve got people that just might&#8217;ve slept with somebody. I&#8217;m not OK with that,&#8221; O&#8217;Neal says. &#8220;It&#8217;s just drama and &#8230; that&#8217;s not my vision. I don&#8217;t think that all money is good money. I don&#8217;t need it that bad. So we are having some issues. I&#8217;ve kind of just had to take a backseat and shut up and just let it go, let it ride. It&#8217;s David and Goliath right now.&#8221;
> 
> Is Shaunie throwing a jab at Gloria&#8217;s sister Laura when she says &#8216;you&#8217;ve got people that just might&#8217;ve slept with somebody&#8217;? She didn&#8217;t really try to sugar coat that.
> 
> Shaunie also reveals that the decision making for the Los Angeles cast was determined by 12 people, and she was outruled as a producer.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Shaunie O&#8217;Neal Says Basketball Wives LA Cast Sprinkled With &#8216;Trash&#8217; | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh whatever, no need for damage control Shaunie. You will still be cashing that check. Good or bad.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Sassys said:


>



lmao at that pic. im dying. thats exactly what it is.


----------



## Sassys

Jayson Williams' Estranged Wife Tanya Joins The Cast Of "Basketball Wives: LA"

According to the NY Post, Tanya Williams, Jayson Williams' estranged wife, has taped three episodes of VH1's "Basketball Wives: LA." And though Tanya is in the middle of divorce proceedings with Jayson she told paper,

    "I signed on to participate in the show to elevate the negative perception . . . that [it] is purposely filled with flighty, overly emotional and sense lessly dramatic women. Yes, my life is chaotic, dramatic and surreal, but I am also a businesswoman."

And if you thought Jennifer and Eric had a messy marriage, wait till you get a load of Tanya and Jayson. You may remember that Jayson was acquitted in the accidental shooting of his limo driver. And while all that mess was going on, he had series of negative press reports involving drinking, drugs and a suicide attempt.

He is currently behind bars after accepting a plea deal for trying to cover up the accidental death. But guess what.....he is up for parole next month when the show premieres.

That show is going to be a SH*TSTORM of mess. And we're going to love every minute of it.

But I wonder if Tanya and Shaunie get along or if she is a part of the "trash" factor Shaunie talked about a while back?

http://theybf.com/2011/07/17/jayson...-joines-joins-the-cast-of-basketball-wives-la

This is going to be very interesting...  And I don't mean in a good way


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That's a good casting move because he lost everything including his mind after he killed that man.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> Typical bird behavior!





Sassys said:


>


----------



## tweegy

Is today the season finale?? I see they're running a marathon on VH1...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Is today the season finale?? I see they're running a marathon on VH1...


 
According to Wiki there are 3 more episodes after tonight's


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> According to Wiki there are 3 more episodes after tonight's



yessssss!! I guess VH1 just decided to remind us about .......errm......uhh........


----------



## tweegy

So from the intro Evelyn will go from 0-triptheHellout in under 5 sec



Who's watching??


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> So from the intro Evelyn will go from 0-triptheHellout in under 5 sec
> 
> 
> 
> Who's watching??



Present!


----------



## chantal1922

I'm here!


----------



## tweegy

Hiya!!

Tami always looks out of place in the group...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie stay running her trap!  Geesh!


----------



## tweegy

Why is Meeka speaking?? Hush and stay out of the conv that you are not in...


----------



## tweegy

What Evelyn said about not talking about your relationship is SO true!! I highly recommend that!


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh Meeka is back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Eve mad?  I;m sure she was talking sh&t about Eric when he and Jen were going through their relationship.  She may not have said it on the radio, but I'm sure she gossiped and key-key'd about it to her friends...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Why is Eve mad?  I;m sure she was talking sh&t about Eric when he and Jen were going through their relationship.  She may not have said it on the radio, but I'm sure she gossiped and key-key'd about it to her friends...




Now it's about her...


----------



## tonij2000

^ Didn't Ev tell Jen to cheat on her husband, on tv?


----------



## tweegy

tonij2000 said:


> ^ Didn't Ev tell Jen to cheat on her husband, on tv?


That was Suzie


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> That was Suzie



I do believe Eve co-signed...


----------



## tonij2000

^ I thought it was EV as well...

At any rate, Jen better stand up for herself. Don't let Ev bully you Jen, own what you said!


----------



## tonij2000

OK, I'll say it! IMO, Jen did nothing wrong.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I do believe Eve co-signed...




Ah, I only remember seeing Suzie tell her..


----------



## tweegy

Isn't Chad and Ev done tho??


----------



## DC-Cutie

IMO, it's bothering Eve so much because she knows it's the truth.  She knows that Chad is a famewhore, attention seeker, etc.  The truth hurts!


----------



## SugarDaisy

Jenn has said all of those things before in front of Evelyn. It is nothing new. I guess because he is now her fiance she feels more sensitive to the comments.


----------



## chantal1922

LOL at Tami "Cause we going to handle this tonight"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh Ev is not going to be fake but she wants Jen to be that way about Chad. 

Okkkkkkkkkkkkk.

I tuned her out when Jen said she told her about Chad to her face.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, it's bothering Eve so much because she knows it's the truth.  She knows that Chad is a famewhore, attention seeker, etc.  The truth hurts!




I think so...


The only thing missing from that dinner was Meeka jumping in out of turn!


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> LOL at Tami "Cause we going to handle this tonight"




"I'm about to jump over the terrace" LOL!


----------



## tonij2000

Jen didn't even cry about the break up of her marriage and she's crying like this over her break up with Evelyn?


----------



## tonij2000

Omg! I hope Jen whoops Ev like she stole sumn!


----------



## tweegy

OK!!! Bets!!! Who are the 2 Fighting!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> Jen didn't even cry about the break up of her marriage and she's crying like this over her break up with Evelyn?



girlbye.com!


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> OK!!! Bets!!! Who are the 2 Fighting!!!!!!!!?????


I think one person is Meeka.


----------



## tonij2000

DC-Cutie said:


> girlbye.com!



Makes me wonder if Ev was layin it low and spreadin it wide?


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> I think one person is Meeka.




Its gotta be either Ev and Jennifer in which case the boob slip is a shock... or Meeka and Tami in which case the boob slip is pretty much mandatory!


----------



## studsnspikez

tweegy said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Tami always looks out of place in the group...



So true, and her outfits... they almost never seem to match the situation 
>kanyeshrug<​


----------



## studsnspikez

tweegy said:


> OK!!! Bets!!! Who are the 2 Fighting!!!!!!!!?????



I saw Tami's tattoo! So my guess is Tami vs Jen/Meeka


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tonij2000 said:


> Makes me wonder if Ev was layin it low and spreadin it wide?


 
LMAO!!! When I heard mama Ev say that I was in shock!!!


----------



## New-New

tweegy said:


> Its gotta be either Ev and Jennifer in which case the boob slip is a shock... or Meeka and Tami in which case the boob slip is pretty much mandatory!



*dead*


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> anyone else got a lil teary eyed watching Evs daddy get on his knees and cry?? or am I that much of a cornball?


 
Sort of, but I defintely didn't get teary eyed when Ev was crying sayin that he's the reason why she's "looking for love in all the wrong places". Her wrong places muct be NBA/NFL games.....



flsurfergirl3 said:


> lmfaoooooooo i was just about to post Holly Madison when someone asked "what 30 year old wears booty shorts and tube socks! hahahhahahah


 

I sooo forgot about Holly wearing tube socks and booty shorts! Haven't watched that show in like 4-5 yrs.


----------



## tonij2000

Meeka and those white shorts make me feel a little...uncomfortable?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NYC BAP said:


> What does everyone think about ev starting beef with jen?


 
I think Evelyn is more mad b/c what Jen said about him is true. I believe Jen told Ev how felt last season. The stuff she said was not anything new.



DC-Cutie said:


> Typical bird behavior!


----------



## pquiles

tonij2000 said:


> Meeka and those white shorts make me feel a little...uncomfortable?


 

More like SICK!!


----------



## lho

studsnspikez said:


> I saw Tami's tattoo! So my guess is Tami vs Jen/Meeka


 
Meeka and Tami.  I hope Tami kicks her b*tt!


----------



## lho

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...s-attack-meeka-claxton-tami-roman-throw-down/


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Tami always looks out of place in the group...


 
I don't think her and Royce are into fashion like the other girls.



DC-Cutie said:


> Suzie stay running her trap!  Geesh!


 
She does and to top it off she is a horrible liar.



tweegy said:


> What Evelyn said about not talking about your relationship is SO true!! I highly recommend that!


 
I do the same and think it is good advice, but I don't know if it still works when you are on a reality TV show....


----------



## New-New

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I don't think her and Royce are into fashion like the other girls.



If by fashion you mean Christian Louboutins and Herve Leger dresses, then I agree. Lol.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tonij2000 said:


> Meeka and those white shorts make me feel a little...uncomfortable?


 
Meeka in any type of shorts makes me feel uncomfortable,,,,


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

New-New said:


> If by fashion you mean Christian Louboutins and Herve Leger dresses, then I agree. Lol.


 
LOL! You forgot about Louis Vuitton purses!


----------



## pquiles

glamourgirlnikk said:


> LOL! You forgot about Louis Vuitton purses!


 

Yes!!  I want those Mahinas!


----------



## needloub

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh Ev is not going to be fake but she wants Jen to be that way about Chad.
> 
> Okkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> 
> I tuned her out when Jen said she told her about Chad to her face.



Exactly what I was thinking. Evelyn doesn't realize that Jen is being a true friend...


----------



## NY_Mami

New-New said:


> If by fashion you mean Christian Louboutins and Herve Leger dresses, then I agree. Lol.


 
LOL.... Evelyn is so basic..... lol....


----------



## NY_Mami

And Evelyn knows Chad is an attention whore.... anyone who publicly changes their name to Ocho Cinco and he is dumb because 85 in spanish is really Ochenta y Cinco... and makes himself look like a coon at work... is an attention whore.... she really shouldn't be mad at Jennifer because that's how Chad puts himself out there.... but she shouldn't have said that on the radio.... lol....


----------



## hunniesochic

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Meeka in any type of shorts makes me feel uncomfortable,,,,


----------



## birkin101

^Especially accompanied by Jen in the same ensemble!!! That was scary.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Sort of, but I defintely didn't get teary eyed when Ev was crying sayin that he's the reason why she's "looking for love in all the wrong places". Her wrong places muct be NBA/NFL games.....



nooooo not that part, really just seeing her daddy get emotional..I cant see old men cry...



New-New said:


> If by fashion you mean Christian Louboutins and Herve Leger dresses, then I agree. Lol.



lol on point



birkin101 said:


> ^Especially accompanied by Jen in the same ensemble!!! That was scary.




yes it was!


----------



## NYC BAP

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think Evelyn is more mad b/c what Jen said about him is true. I believe Jen told Ev how felt last season. The stuff she said was not anything new.



I agree, she said all that stuff on camera in season 2, so what's the issue now. Everyone likes Jen, so not sure why she is going that route.


----------



## .pursefiend.

tonij2000 said:


> Meeka and those white shorts make me feel a little...uncomfortable?


 

she looks like she stinks


----------



## .pursefiend.

NY_Mami said:


> And Evelyn knows Chad is an attention whore.... anyone who publicly changes their name to Ocho Cinco and he is *dumb because 85 in spanish is really Ochenta y Cinco*... and makes himself look like a coon at work... is an attention whore.... she really shouldn't be mad at Jennifer because that's how Chad puts himself out there.... but she shouldn't have said that on the radio.... lol....


 
awww damn gina


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I don't think her and Royce are into fashion like the other girls.
> 
> 
> 
> She does and to top it off she is a horrible liar.
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same and think it is good advice,* but I don't know if it still works when you are on a reality TV show.*...


Right!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> *I don't think her and Royce are into fashion like the other girls.
> 
> *
> 
> She does and to top it off she is a horrible liar.
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same and think it is good advice, but I don't know if it still works when you are on a reality TV show....



Yeah Royce needs help in that dept and to buy some nicer clothes...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Curious to see who has the fight. I'm guessing the obvious, Tami and Meeka. I feel bad for Meeka, she gets disrespect from the girls for doing the same thing they all do, GOSSIP. 
Before Tami joined the cast, the women used to try to act differently. She has brought a whole new dynamic to the show that has made it less fun to watch.


----------



## tweegy

Arite!! So we know who is in the fight!!!! Place your bets on who will end up on the receiving end of some WHOOP A$$!!!


I'm betting on Meeka...


----------



## .pursefiend.

tweegy said:


> Arite!! So we know who is in the fight!!!! Place your bets on who will end up on the receiving end of some WHOOP A$$!!!
> 
> 
> *I'm betting on Meeka*...


 
no question


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> she looks like she stinks


----------



## Lush Life

To be fair most people are probably still impressed by their red soles and bandage dresses. If they went ahead and started swinging a bunch of Birkins around like the Kardashians they would really get credit for their "fashion sense." Let's face it--none of these chicks are not gonna come out rocking vintage Comme des Garçons or some Alexander McQueen torn from the back of Lady Gaga. They ain't Shala Monroque here, just some chicks trying to show off; if they could wear head to toe $100 bills, they would.

But point taken--them snarking on Royce and her messy looks doesn't stand up too well when they just rock the same maxi dress, dinner plate earrings and vernis alma week after week, so they need to quit with the Daphne Guinness of Miami talk.


----------



## .pursefiend.

@ dinner plate earrings. i swear i hate them damn things


----------



## tweegy

Ev's hoop earrings are getting bigger with each epi...


----------



## New-New

tweegy said:


> Arite!! So we know who is in the fight!!!! Place your bets on who will end up on the receiving end of some WHOOP A$$!!!
> 
> 
> I'm betting on Meeka...



my money is on Tami. She don't play.I fell in love with her on the show when she was being hauled off by security trying to get to Jen even snapping off a fake nail in the process.


----------



## yellow08

I rarely watch BBW but they are childish to say the least...
It makes for _decent_ tv but come on they can't be that petty & phony IRL- it's a shame. That's how you know they living high off the BB players $$ because working chicks ain't got time to be on that much mess.


----------



## yellow08

tweegy said:


> Ev's hoop earrings are getting bigger with each epi...


----------



## .pursefiend.

New-New said:


> my money is on Tami. She don't play.I fell in love with her on the show when she was being hauled off by security trying to get to Jen even snapping off a fake nail in the process.


 

lol her question was who will be on the receiving end. so you think meeka gonna get laid out too


----------



## yellow08

Lush Life said:


> To be fair most people are probably still impressed by their red soles and bandage dresses. If they went ahead and started swinging a bunch of Birkins around like the Kardashians they would really get credit for their "fashion sense." Let's face it--none of these chicks are not gonna come out rocking vintage Comme des Garçons or some Alexander McQueen torn from the back of Lady Gaga. They ain't Shala Monroque here, just some chicks trying to show off; if they could wear head to toe $100 bills, they would.
> 
> But point taken--them snarking on Royce and her messy looks doesn't stand up too well when they just rock the same maxi dress, dinner plate earrings and vernis alma week after week, so they need to quit with the Daphne Guinness of Miami talk.



Check!!!


----------



## yellow08

*watching on Vh1-boss on vacay _soooooooooooooooooo_:couch:*

I'm sorry but why is Ev crying over Jen's thoughts about Chad "fame whoring" self. They are super petty. I'm sorry but them chicks always got something to say about *every*body else but when something is said about them they start crying. 

If you dish it out you should be able to take it. I wouldn't be crying over that mess. They say crap about each other all the time on that show. Ev talked crap about Eric in season 1 & even tried to convince Jen to cheat on Eric (_some BFF_) but ain't nobody crying over that mess. Ev, the truth hurts!

"them" chicks need to recruit one LOGICAL chick to the group because they all twisted....

I also hate it when chicks try to defend their man! Ev, you ain't got to defend Chad. I mean is Chad mad about the interview? Did she call her "man" and tell him what was said. Does he even care? I mean debrief with your man first before you GO off for no reason.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Lush Life said:


> To be fair most people are probably still impressed by their red soles and bandage dresses. If they went ahead and started swinging a bunch of Birkins around like the Kardashians they would really get credit for their "fashion sense." Let's face it--none of these chicks are not gonna come out rocking vintage Comme des Garçons or some Alexander McQueen torn from the back of Lady Gaga. They ain't Shala Monroque here, just some chicks trying to show off; if they could wear head to toe $100 bills, they would.
> 
> But point taken--them snarking on Royce and her messy looks doesn't stand up too well when they just rock the same maxi dress, dinner plate earrings and vernis alma week after week, so they need to quit with the Daphne Guinness of Miami talk.


WORD


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> Ev's hoop earrings are getting bigger with each epi...


 so true. I wonder if she has ever slapped herself in the face with those huge things.


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> so true. I wonder if she has ever slapped herself in the face with those huge things.




When you have to stop in the middle of a heated argument with your girlfriend to swing your earring back around - It's too big....


----------



## Sassys

I can't with these *girls*.  One minute they hate this person or that person and the next they are friends. Either you like each other or you don't PERIOD!

What exactly happened in Vegas that Evelyn had Jen's back?

Why does Evelyn's ring keep disappearing.  She was yelling at Jen and it was there, but when she is crying with Shaunie, it's gone.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I can't with these *girls*.  One minute they hate this person or that person and the next they are friends. Either you like each other or you don't PERIOD!




But Doll, if they do that then what would we watch? :cry:


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Arite!! So we know who is in the fight!!!! Place your bets on who will end up on the receiving end of some WHOOP A$$!!!
> 
> 
> I'm betting on Meeka...


 
I don't think it's Meeka or Tami.  I watched the end 3 times on line.  The girl with the light gray one shoulder top is light skin and could be Tami, but if you look closely when the grey top girl is getting her hair pulled, it is in a high ponytail.  Tami does not wear high ponytails.  Also, Tami has a tattoo on her left arm and there was no tattoo

If it is Meeka and Tami, it's not at the dinner wear Tami says something about her "blacka$$" (Tami is wearing a strapless dress and Meeka has a dark grey top).


----------



## New-New

.pursefiend. said:


> lol her question was who will be on the receiving end. so you think meeka gonna get laid out too



Oops. But yeah, Meeka is gonna get her @ss beat. She has no hope. I just hope she mentions food stamps to get Tami more infuriated.


----------



## tweegy

New-New said:


> Oops. But yeah, Meeka is gonna get her @ss beat. She has no hope. *I just hope she mentions food stamps to get Tami more infuriated.*


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> *I don't think it's Meeka or Tami. * I watched the end 3 times on line.  The girl with the light gray one shoulder top is light skin and could be Tami, but if you look closely when the grey top girl is getting her hair pulled, it is in a high ponytail.  Tami does not wear high ponytails.  Also, Tami has a tattoo on her left arm and there was no tattoo
> 
> If it is Meeka and Tami, it's not at the dinner wear Tami says something about her "blacka$$" (Tami is wearing a strapless dress and Meeka has a dark grey top).



That was what I thought, too. I honestly thought it was Suzie when I saw the back of the head of hair that was being pulled.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> That was what I thought, too. I honestly thought it was Suzie when I saw the back of the head of hair that was being pulled.



 maybe it's suzie and evelyn!!!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> That was what I thought, too. I honestly thought it was Suzie when I saw the back of the head of hair that was being pulled.


 
That is what I am thinking too


----------



## yellow08

I saw a tat on the arm that  looked like Tami's (so I think it's her and Meeka)


----------



## tomz_grl

What if it's Suzie and Tami? They really didn't go into that whole thing about the text Tami received from Ashley.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tomz_grl said:


> What if it's Suzie and Tami? They really didn't go into that whole thing about the text Tami received from Ashley.


 


Sassys said:


> I don't think it's Meeka or Tami.  I watched the end 3 times on line.  The girl with the light gray one shoulder top is light skin and could be Tami, but if you look closely when the grey top girl is getting her hair pulled, it is in a high ponytail.  Tami does not wear high ponytails.  Also, Tami has a tattoo on her left arm and there was no tattoo
> 
> If it is Meeka and Tami, it's not at the dinner wear Tami says something about her "blacka$$" (Tami is wearing a strapless dress and Meeka has a dark grey top).


 


michie said:


> That was what I thought, too. I honestly thought it was Suzie when I saw the back of the head of hair that was being pulled.


 

It's Meeka and Tami fighting. 


From TMZ.com:
There is some bad blood on* VH1*'s "*Basketball Wives*" -- and TMZ has learned, two of the cast members decided to settle their differences with a nightclub SLUGFEST in Rome, Italy.

Sources close to the show tell us *Meeka Claxton* (_left_) and *Tami Roman* (_right_) have been on frigid terms for months now -- all because Tami has repeatedly accused Meeka of creating animosity between the girls on the show.

Meeka denies the accusations ... but during a recent taping at some nightclub in Rome -- where the girls filmed several scenes abroad -- Tami decided to confront her ... fists flying.

We're told a full on brawl broke out ... and ended with Tami PUNCHING Meeka right in the face. 

No one was seriously injured in the fight -- but the two were promptly escorted out of the club by security. Clearly, Italy is the hot place for reality stars to *duke it out*. 

Fight, Fight, Fight!

http://www.tmz.com/2011/06/09/baske...ka-claxton-tami-roman-brawl-fight-punch-face/


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

New-New said:


> Oops. But yeah, Meeka is gonna get her @ss beat. She has no hope. I just hope she mentions food stamps to get Tami more infuriated.


 
  I hope Meeka puts her hand in Tami's face, mentions food stamps and how they are/never have/never will be a non-mu*** f***ing factor in her grocery shopping so Tami can pop her a few good times!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I hope Meeka gets a few good punches in and pulls off Tami's fake curls, before getting punched out by the she-man.


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> It's Meeka and Tami fighting.
> 
> 
> From TMZ.com:
> There is some bad blood on* VH1*'s "*Basketball Wives*" -- and TMZ has learned, two of the cast members decided to settle their differences with a nightclub SLUGFEST in Rome, Italy.
> 
> Sources close to the show tell us *Meeka Claxton* (_left_) and *Tami Roman* (_right_) have been on frigid terms for months now -- all because Tami has repeatedly accused Meeka of creating animosity between the girls on the show.
> 
> Meeka denies the accusations ... but during a recent taping at some nightclub in Rome -- where the girls filmed several scenes abroad -- Tami decided to confront her ... fists flying.
> 
> We're told a full on brawl broke out ... *and ended with Tami PUNCHING Meeka right in the face. *
> 
> No one was seriously injured in the fight -- but the two were promptly escorted out of the club by security. Clearly, Italy is the hot place for reality stars to *duke it out*.
> 
> Fight, Fight, Fight!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/06/09/baske...ka-claxton-tami-roman-brawl-fight-punch-face/





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We warned you Meeka...


----------



## NY_Mami

.pursefiend. said:


> awww damn gina


 
 You go BOY!.... LMFAO!!!!!!!!....


----------



## tweegy

I dont understand how Meeka could tell Suzie she didnt come to make friends.....Um HELLO!? So why the hell else are you here???


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I dont understand how Meeka could tell Suzie she didnt come to make friends.....Um HELLO!? So why the hell else are you here???


 

She was under the impression that this was Real housewives series and she cold get her brand out there.  Little did she know that Shaunie is the only bish making money off this franchise.

I still don't think the fight is Meeka and Tami.


----------



## michie

Yeah, unless the color of my TV is really off, one of them was bright as hell.


----------



## Sinarta

Couldn't tell the other person but it looks like it either Evelyn or Suzie getting their hair pulled.


----------



## Belle49

Yeah who the hell was fighting!


----------



## Belle49

I like this show with no Royce


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i think it was Meeka & Tami.


----------



## studsnspikez

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I hope Meeka puts her hand in Tami's face, mentions food stamps and how they are/never have/never will be a non-mu*** f***ing factor in her grocery shopping so Tami can pop her a few good times!


----------



## kymmie

Royce reminds me of a tiny version of Raven Symone.


----------



## hunniesochic

I think of the person fighting was Ev...just can't make out who the other person is...

ETA: I don't think it's Ev anymore now that I went online to print screen the preview for episode 8


----------



## hunniesochic

Looks like Tami in one...the other...


----------



## prettyprincess

The one in the grey looks like Suzie


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I think it´s tami and suzie..I heard someone yell "tami" so I figure shes the one pulling the hair, and judging from the neck hairline suzie is the hair-pullée...lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lush Life said:


> To be fair most people are probably still impressed by their red soles and bandage dresses. If they went ahead and started swinging a bunch of Birkins around like the Kardashians they would really get credit for their "fashion sense." Let's face it--none of these chicks are not gonna come out rocking vintage Comme des Garçons or some Alexander McQueen torn from the back of Lady Gaga. They ain't Shala Monroque here, just some chicks trying to show off; if they could wear head to toe $100 bills, they would.
> 
> But point taken--them snarking on Royce and her messy looks doesn't stand up too well when they just rock the same maxi dress, dinner plate earrings and vernis alma week after week, so they need to quit with the Daphne Guinness of Miami talk.


 
can I thank you a gazillion times!  These bishes don't even know who Shala Monroque is.  Louboutin and Leger does not a fashion statement make, please believe it.

One thing I notice about  these chicks, is they don't know the meaning of the term "when in Rome...".  They are dressing like they're in Vegas or still in Miami.  They dressed the same way in Spain, all hooched and cooched out!  

I love a good Maxi, but if I never see another on the Basketball non-Wives, I'd be delighted


----------



## Sinarta

From the frame by frame (thanks hunniesochic) it looks like Meeka and Suzie. Tami has black curly hair and the girl in black has straight highligted hair (Meeka) and in the last frame, that leg is too dark to be Tami.


----------



## Sassys

One of the stills shows the person in grey has a tat on their arm, I am not sure who has a tat on their arm besides Tami BUT this pic shows the person in gray has a ring on her left hand and Tami does not wear rings.  Also looks like her hair is in a high ponytail.  Shaunie does yell out Tami Tami, but now I really don't know who it is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm mad ya'll analyzing frame by frame :lolots::giggles:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm mad ya'll analyzing frame by frame :lolots::giggles:


 
I said the same thing as I was posting my frame :shame:.  I won't be home Monday night, when it comes on (i usually DVR it), but I won't be able to watch it until Tuesday night.  I am dying to know!!!

You know I like to be a detective lol


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm mad ya'll analyzing frame by frame :lolots::giggles:




It's Wednesday!! We must know before Monday who are the fighters!!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

I was bored and I figure this is a way we can analyze! Omg it's going to be a long week because I'm curious to know now!


----------



## Ladybug09

You guys are so funny.

I looks like Evelyn and Meeka. And they could be shouting 'Tami' cause maybe she was about to run in on the fight....these previews are ALWAYS so misleading....I bet Tami isn't even in the fight.

I finally saw the epi.....it was true what Jen said about Ocho, but If Ev is supposed to be your Girl, say it to your girl (if you must), but a radio station.


----------



## RedDuchess

I fell asleep at the part where they were all out to dinner and were rejoicing because Mekkah wasn't present, what else did I miss???


----------



## RedDuchess

kymmie said:


> Royce reminds me of a tiny version of Raven Symone.


 

A broke, less prettier, less amusing version, LOL


----------



## RedDuchess

Mekkah- In Black, that is definitely her side part weave being pulled, and that is Shaunie in the grey (short hair, ring on hand).


----------



## tweegy

My bet is still on Meeka and Tami....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meeka and Tami - didn't TMZ report they got into it?


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Meeka and Tami - didn't TMZ report they got into it?


 
Yes and so did the Hollywood insider...I think.


----------



## Lush Life

DC-Cutie said:


> can I thank you a gazillion times! These bishes don't even know who Shala Monroque is. Louboutin and Leger does not a fashion statement make, please believe it.
> 
> *One thing I notice about these chicks, is they don't know the meaning of the term "when in Rome...". They are dressing like they're in Vegas or still in Miami. They dressed the same way in Spain, all hooched and cooched out! *
> 
> *I love a good Maxi, but if I never see another on the Basketball non-Wives, I'd be delighted*


 

I'm really starting to think of it like a uniform, like the coveralls they give mechanics. They show up for "work" at BW, and Shaunie ('cause you know they ain't doing a damn thing until she says so) hands them their "work clothes": Maxi dress? Check. LV bag? Check. Grandma's china dragging against your shoulders? Check. Miami, Spain, Outer Mongolia--I think it's just a job requirement now.  

Now if somebody doesn't grab hold of some stringy earlobes in this fight and take off running down the street, I'm gonna be mad!


----------



## Sassys

Hey, I have tons of Maxi dresses (at least 50) and I am no pigeon, ghetto, hood rat, gold digger like these girls .  Maxi's are dress really easy to throw on and go.  I always wear them on the weekend and in the office on Summer Fridays (we only work for 3hrs).  They are just so easy breezy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Hey, I have tons of Maxi dresses (at least 50) and I am no pigeon, ghetto, hood rat, gold digger like these girls . Maxi's are dress really easy to throw on and go. I always wear them on the weekend and in the office on Summer Fridays *(we only work for 3hrs).* They are just so easy breezy.


 
jealous


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> jealous


 
LOL. So are all my friends!!!  

I have worked in the same industry (media) for 12years and all my companies close between noon and 1pm in the summer from Memorial Day to Labor Day (I leave at noon).  We also close for 2 weeks from December 20th - January (after New Years day.  This is not a part of your vacation).


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> LOL. So are all my friends!!!
> 
> I have worked in the same industry (media) for 12years and all my companies close between noon and 1pm in the summer from Memorial Day to Labor Day (I leave at noon). We also close for 2 weeks from December 20th - January (after New Years day. This is not a part of your vacation).


 
i've had about enough of you! first you steal my big sister now this

i'm gonna make you be friends with meeka or something hmph!


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> i've had about enough of you! first you steal my big sister now this
> 
> i'm gonna make you be friends with meeka or something hmph!


 

*HELL NO!!!!!!!!*  You can't make me!!!!! 

I'm a nice person, you can't have enough of me


----------



## DC-Cutie

now, now ladies!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Hey, I have tons of Maxi dresses (at least 50) and I am no pigeon, ghetto, hood rat, gold digger like these girls .  Maxi's are dress really easy to throw on and go.  I always wear them on the weekend and in the office on Summer Fridays (we only work for 3hrs).  They are just so easy breezy.




I agree!

But you dont need to flaunt your work hours around...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I agree!
> 
> But you dont need to flaunt your work hours around...


 
Sorry :shame:  

Wearing a maxi dress right now, but I dressed it up heels


----------



## KayuuKathey

lol. i just gotta say it. Tami was on point on this week's episode.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> I dont understand how Meeka could tell Suzie she didnt come to make friends.....Um HELLO!? So why the hell else are you here???


 
I think she came to make friends and when Tami called her out on 'doing too much' to be accepted by Jen,Ev and Shaunie she tried to backtrack. From the first time they showed Meeka, Ev, Shaunie and Jen having dinner Meeka didn't shut up for 1 minute!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

KayuuKathey said:


> lol. i just gotta say it. Tami was on point on this week's episode.



I freakin love Tami. She's no bullsh-t. She's also the prettiest one, tho she doesn't try 1/10th as hard as the others.

I used to think Ev was pretty, but she looks like a mule these days.


----------



## GOMAVS41

tweegy said:


> I dont understand how Meeka could tell Suzie she didnt come to make friends.....Um HELLO!? So why the hell else are you here???



She wants to be America's Next Top Basketball Wife.


----------



## gre8dane

Ladybug09 said:


> You guys are so funny.
> 
> I looks like Evelyn and Meeka. And they could be shouting 'Tami' cause maybe she was about to run in on the fight....these previews are ALWAYS so misleading....I bet Tami isn't even in the fight.
> 
> I finally saw the epi.....it was true what Jen said about Ocho, but If Ev is supposed to be your Girl, say it to your girl (if you must), but a radio station.


 
I'm finally caught up and the Evelyn & Jen "drama" - they are looking for it anywhere.  Jen said all of this to Evelyn & in the confessional during the last season after Evelyn told Jen about going to meet Chad for the first time in lingerie.  Why was Evelyn not upset & acting childish about it at the reunion?

I know it is Tami & Meeka, but damn, too bad it's not Evelyn being put in her place.  I could not stomach the way she was speaking to Suzie about texting Royce and stupid Suzie sitting there taking it.  Pitiful.  And throw Shaunie a punch too since she could not tell Tami that she decided not to have Royce on the trip to Rome and it had nothing to do with Meeka.  Tami is just looking for a fight with Meeka.


----------



## Belle49

KayuuKathey said:


> lol. i just gotta say it. Tami was on point on this week's episode.



She sure was


----------



## tweegy

The Infamous Tee Shirts!!

http://evelynlozada.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jenny Cadine said:


> I freakin love Tami. She's no bullsh-t. She's also the prettiest one, tho she doesn't try 1/10th as hard as the others.
> 
> I used to think Ev was pretty, but she looks like a mule these days.



lol true.


----------



## KayuuKathey

tweegy said:


> The Infamous Tee Shirts!!
> 
> http://evelynlozada.spreadshirt.com/




lol oh lawd. She even made one for my favorite "bum *****" xD this girl.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> Meeka and Tami - didn't TMZ report they got into it?


 


tomz_grl said:


> Yes and so did the Hollywood insider...I think.


 
It's definitely Meeka and Tami. We all know it was only a matter of time before they physically got into a fight. Tami is in the gray and the other girl is Meeka, the clip was short,but I definitely saw Meeka's arm and her brown/black weave that was being pulled as well. It looks like Tami was wearing her hair down; I don't think it was in a ponytail. I guess it looks that way from Meeka trying to pull it out.


----------



## tomz_grl

KayuuKathey said:


> lol oh lawd. She even made one for my favorite "bum *****" xD this girl.


 
I can't believe her name is under the Boo Boo tshirt. Did she come up with that phrase? I pray no one spends their hard earned money on this crap!


Also, did anyone notice when Ev was playing the recording of Jen's interview that the interviewer said something like 'When Ev was with Chad'...I don't remember the exact words but it made it seem like she was no longer with Chad.


----------



## .pursefiend.

when did she say "callin them goons"??


----------



## NYCBelle

Ugh I hate Meeka what the hell is the point of her being on this show???  Jennifer looked like her world was falling apart LOL! and those sunglasses weren't helping


----------



## New-New

Jenny Cadine said:


> I freakin love Tami. She's no bullsh-t. She's also the prettiest one, tho she doesn't try 1/10th as hard as the others.
> 
> I used to think Ev was pretty, but she looks like a mule these days.


 
Tami is really pretty without trying nearly as hard as anyone else. I don't think Ev is cute at all. Jen looks sooo much better than her.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I hate to rush the week, but damn I can't wait till Monday. 
Thanks Sassys for rubbing your work schedule in our faces.  Still love you though.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Thanks Sassys for rubbing your work schedule in our faces. Still love you though.


 

LMAO!


----------



## tomz_grl

Just saw a preview for next week and it shows Suzie standing on the sideline watching the fight. I didn't notice who else was standing next to her but it was 2 other people.


----------



## Delta Queen

This is from You Tube, shows who is fighting. It's who most expected.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylelZB1_mv0


----------



## Sassys

Delta Queen said:


> This is from You Tube, shows who is fighting. It's who most expected.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylelZB1_mv0


 

DAMN! She Mushed her


----------



## tomz_grl

Smacked right in the face! Tami don't play... and she's fast. Meeka didn't even have time to blink!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami is a "one and done" type of chick!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami is a "one and done" type of chick!


 
She is never going to find a man with this behavior


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> I'm finally caught up and the Evelyn & Jen "drama" - they are looking for it anywhere. Jen said all of this to Evelyn & in the confessional during the last season after Evelyn told Jen about going to meet Chad for the first time in lingerie. Why was Evelyn not upset & acting childish about it at the reunion?
> 
> I know it is Tami & Meeka, but damn, too bad it's not Evelyn being put in her place. I could not stomach the way she was speaking to Suzie about texting Royce and stupid Suzie sitting there taking it. Pitiful. And throw Shaunie a punch too since she could not tell Tami that she decided not to have Royce on the trip to Rome and it had nothing to do with Meeka. Tami is just looking for a fight with Meeka.


 

Yeah, Suzie reading back the text was messed up, I would have told Ev MYOB...Suzie was like a kid with her hand caught in the cookie jar. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

NYCBelle said:


> Ugh I hate Meeka what the hell is the point of her being on this show??? Jennifer looked like her world was falling apart LOL! and those sunglasses weren't helping


 

Yes, I HATED those glasses on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Smacked right in the face! Tami don't play... and she's fast. Meeka didn't even have time to blink!


 Wow, Tami is a straight THUG!!! Dang, she smacked the crazy out of her. YIKES!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, Tami is a straight THUG!!! Dang, she smacked the crazy out of her. YIKES!



Ha. This is too funny! Off to watch the clip.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, Suzie reading back the text was messed up, I would have told Ev MYOB...Suzie was like a kid with her hand caught in the cookie jar. LOL


 

Exactly! I just don't understand why Suzie wants to be friends with Evelyn so badly.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Next episode is going to be "set it all off".  lol but really Meeka was missing that last episode, thank goodness. the awkwardness was starting to get on my last nerve.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NYCBelle said:


> Ugh I hate Meeka what the hell is the point of her being on this show???  Jennifer looked like her world was falling apart LOL! and those sunglasses weren't helping


 
  I understand that her and Jen have been friends for a long time, but I would NOT have been crying like that. Jen should've been like, "Look bish, I told you that to your face like a year ago so it ain't nuthin' new so just get over it and keep it movin'!"


----------



## NYCBelle

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I understand that her and Jen have been friends for a long time, but I would NOT have been crying like that. Jen should've been like, *"Look bish, I told you that to your face like a year ago so it ain't nuthin' new so just get over it and keep it movin'!"*



lmfao exactly!


----------



## needloub

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I understand that her and Jen have been friends for a long time, but I would NOT have been crying like that. Jen should've been like, "Look bish, I told you that to your face like a year ago so it ain't nuthin' new so just get over it and keep it movin'!"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> She is never going to find a man with this behavior


 
you would be surprised how many men find that type of "hoodrat" behavior sexy. I can see a "Nino Brown" drooling at the tv right now!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> The Infamous Tee Shirts!!
> 
> http://evelynlozada.spreadshirt.com/


 

All I can is WOW!!! Sheree better take a lesson from Ev and make herself some much needed money!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I think it´s different when you say something negative about a fling, and then say it again a year later on the radio, when your girlfriend is engaged to the guy.


BUT I cant imagine Jen never said anything to Ev again throughout the whole year, so...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Delta Queen said:


> This is from You Tube, shows who is fighting. It's who most expected.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylelZB1_mv0


 
Even though I don't condone fighting and especially amongst older women and in a restaurant/club Tami is my bish! Everybody has been sayin you don't want to go there with Tami, but yet Meeka kept running her mouth thinking she could get in the "circle" by trying to punk Tami, but all she did was make the pitbull angry and just like a pitbull w/o warning Tami jumped on that azz!!! Shaunie needs to go ahead and find another wife/ex-wife/fiance/ex-fiance/gf/ex-gf/baby mama/jumpoff b/c this is not working out for Meeka!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Ok so I'm watching thr Rome re-run & I don't kne if anyone as mentioned this but dman Jen got on my last nerve @ their cooking class...acting like she's too good to touch a shrimp...bish u live n Miami we're seafood is aboundant...I bet u like stuffing ya face w those shrimp!


----------



## Ladybug09

LOL! I thought the same!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I understand that her and Jen have been friends for a long time, but I would NOT have been crying like that. Jen should've been like, "Look bish, I told you that to your face like a year ago so it ain't nuthin' new so just get over it and keep it movin'!"



Yep!


----------



## tomz_grl

TMZ is reporting that Ev is in talks to do Dancing with the Stars. They hope to get her and then Chad to do commentary...or something like that.

ETA: Tami needs to be on DWTS. Can you imagine what she'd do when the judges gave her bad scores?


----------



## too_cute

tomz_grl said:


> I can't believe her name is under the Boo Boo tshirt. *Did she come up with that phrase?* I pray no one spends their hard earned money on this crap!


nope. not sure why she's claiming it.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Meeka is suing Tami.....for whooping her azz!!!!!!!!

per Mediatakeout.com:

MediaTakeOut.com just got the BLOCKBUSTER details of a new lawsuit . .. being launched by Basketball Wives castmate Meeka Claxton - against her co-star Tami Roman.

According to the lawsuit, which MediaTakeOut.com obtained from one of our SNITCHES at the Nassau county courthouse - Meeka is suing Tammi for ASSAULTING HER during the taping of the show.

Here's what happened. Meeka and Tami were taping an episode of Basketball Wives when Tami PHYSICALLY ATTACKED Meeka.

http://mediatakeout.com/index.html


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:


> Hey, I have tons of Maxi dresses (at least 50) and I am no pigeon, ghetto, hood rat, gold digger like these girls .  Maxi's are dress really easy to throw on and go.  I always wear them on the weekend and in the office on Summer Fridays (we only work for 3hrs).  They are just so easy breezy.


 

50 that's amazing, like the new Juicy sweatsuit, but you're right they are simple, elegant, and can be dressed up or down, I live dresses period, 1 item and you're done, only have to figure out shoes and bag, unlike 3 piece ensembles, LOL


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Meeka is suing Tami.....for whooping her azz!!!!!!!!
> 
> per Mediatakeout.com:
> 
> MediaTakeOut.com just got the BLOCKBUSTER details of a new lawsuit . .. being launched by Basketball Wives castmate Meeka Claxton - against her co-star Tami Roman.
> 
> According to the lawsuit, which MediaTakeOut.com obtained from one of our SNITCHES at the Nassau county courthouse - Meeka is suing Tammi for ASSAULTING HER during the taping of the show.
> 
> Here's what happened. Meeka and Tami were taping an episode of Basketball Wives when Tami PHYSICALLY ATTACKED Meeka.
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/index.html



*DEAD**   I smell Tee shirts in the future!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

tweegy said:


> The Infamous Tee Shirts!!
> 
> http://evelynlozada.spreadshirt.com/


 

I wonder if Tami has a problem with the "I'm a FACTOR" T-Shirts?, as they are a derivative of the same thought process and are continuing the negativity that Tami was opposed to, guess Evelyn found the loophole in their agreement!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

Delta Queen said:


> This is from You Tube, shows who is fighting. It's who most expected.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylelZB1_mv0


 
Definitely Tami and Meka, Tami's hair was up, but it was a mush not a punch, and Meeka did pop right up, I have to wonder why not fight when cameras aren't filming ie. no one to break it up


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> 50 that's amazing, like the new Juicy sweatsuit, but you're right they are simple, elegant, and can be dressed up or down, I live dresses period, 1 item and you're done, only have to figure out shoes and bag, unlike 3 piece ensembles, LOL


 

EXACTLY!!!

Today's Maxi


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> Today's Maxi


 
Cute.


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> Today's Maxi


 
Swoon, I feel cooler just looking at you!!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> Today's Maxi


We're going to need to see a daily maxi dress pic, please.


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> Swoon, I feel cooler just looking at you!!!!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> We're going to need to see a daily maxi dress pic, please.


 

I wear them every Friday - Saturday (sometimes at the office as well). I will post in the Bishes Thread.

Yesterday's (with heels in the office)


----------



## Ladybug09

super cute dresses and styling.



Sassys said:


> I wear them every Friday - Saturday (sometimes at the office as well). I will post in the Bishes Thread.
> 
> Yesterday's (with heels in the office)


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Meeka is suing Tami.....for whooping her azz!!!!!!!!
> 
> per Mediatakeout.com:
> 
> MediaTakeOut.com just got the BLOCKBUSTER details of a new lawsuit . .. being launched by Basketball Wives castmate Meeka Claxton - against her co-star Tami Roman.
> 
> According to the lawsuit, which MediaTakeOut.com obtained from one of our SNITCHES at the Nassau county courthouse - Meeka is suing Tammi for ASSAULTING HER during the taping of the show.
> 
> Here's what happened. Meeka and Tami were taping an episode of Basketball Wives when Tami PHYSICALLY ATTACKED Meeka.
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/index.htmlhttp://mediatakeout.com/index.html


 
Guess Meeka won't be back next season...


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute, love the print!



Sassys said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> Today's Maxi


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Meeka is suing Tami.....for whooping her azz!!!!!!!!
> 
> per Mediatakeout.com:
> 
> MediaTakeOut.com just got the BLOCKBUSTER details of a new lawsuit . .. being launched by Basketball Wives castmate Meeka Claxton - against her co-star Tami Roman.
> 
> According to the lawsuit, which MediaTakeOut.com obtained from one of our SNITCHES at the Nassau county courthouse - Meeka is suing Tammi for ASSAULTING HER during the taping of the show.
> 
> Here's what happened. Meeka and Tami were taping an episode of Basketball Wives when Tami PHYSICALLY ATTACKED Meeka.
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/index.html




What she gonna get? Tammi's food stamps? She broke. Meeka should have known that a fist to the face is a requisite move on this show.:boxing:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I guess what ever Meeka was saying to Tammi before the face plant "wasn't not funny" hehe.

Seriously tho, I like Tammi but the physical fights are not right. Plus this happened in Italy. She can't file criminally here in the US - no jurisdiction. And the fight happened in May. Now she wants to "file". Bish please.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

RedDuchess said:


> 50 that's amazing, like the new Juicy sweatsuit, but you're right they are simple, elegant, and can be dressed up or down, I live dresses period, 1 item and you're done, only have to figure out shoes and bag, unlike 3 piece ensembles, LOL



I will need Tami to release Tshirts that say " Imma sue the *****"


----------



## NYC BAP

Can someone explain why ev is mad at Jen now? Correct me if  I am wrong, but Jen said those same comments on season 2. Why is this an issue now?


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYC BAP said:


> Can someone explain why ev is mad at Jen now? Correct me if  I am wrong, but Jen said those same comments on season 2. Why is this an issue now?



it's an issue because Eve wants everyone to be on the Ocho and Eve train.... Jen's not.


----------



## NYC BAP

DC-Cutie said:


> it's an issue because Eve wants everyone to be on the Ocho and Eve train.... Jen's not.



Yes, but she should have mentioned this at the reunion, this was said a long time ago.


----------



## hunniesochic

NYC BAP said:


> Can someone explain why ev is mad at Jen now? Correct me if  I am wrong, but Jen said those same comments on season 2. Why is this an issue now?





She's mad now because when Jen said it before, Ev and Chad wasn't engage yet. But now that they are engage, Ev wants Jen to be supportive.


----------



## mrs moulds

Sassys said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> Today's Maxi


Love, love love the dress!!!


----------



## Sassys

mrs moulds said:


> Love, love love the dress!!!



thanks!!


----------



## shopingisfun

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I understand that her and Jen have been friends for a long time, but I would NOT have been crying like that. Jen should've been like, "Look bish, I told you that to your face like a year ago so it ain't nuthin' new so just get over it and keep it movin'!"



Jen did tell Ev to her face that it wasn't that serious because the statement about Chad "the media whore" was made on more than one occasion. Jen pissed me off with the crying, but Ev took the sh*t to another level. Don't it hurt when real true friends tell you your sh*t stink.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/07/2...me-to-her-first-plus-did-meeka-quit-the-show/

The upcoming episode of Basketball Wives is shaping up to be the most dramatic of the season.

Last week Evelyn Lozada confronted long time friend Jennifer Williams about some things she said in a radio interview.  Tonight everything comes to a head as Tami breaks into Evelyn&#8217;s hotel room so that Jennifer and Evelyn can hopefully make amends. Also Tami and Meeka get into a fist fight which might have led to Meeka quitting the show. But more on that later!

As for that infamous radio interview, Jen is still defending what she said. She tells Hollywood Life, &#8220;[E]verything I said in that interview, I have said before and to her face in Season Two.&#8221; Jennifer also discusses Evelyn&#8217;s reaction to the interview, and how she wishes that Evelyn had confronted her first, instead of allowing the drama to fester.

Jen says, &#8220;I also feel like all the talks with Noe, Shaunie and Tami were unnecessary. I have known Evelyn for over a decade and if she has an issue with me she should have come straight to me. Talking to a bunch of people only instigates things and when Evelyn gets mad she just lets it build, instead of dealing with it right away in a calm manner.&#8221;

While she stands behind her statements, Jen hopes this drama will not be the end of her friendship with Evelyn. She continues, &#8220;I do want to say that as a friend I would never do anything intentional to hurt anyone&#8217;s feelings. Evelyn and I have been through a lot and hopefully we will make it over this hurdle as well.&#8221;

Moving on to Tami Roman and Meeka Claxton as they have had a rocky relationship (if you could even call it that) all season, and Tami has been making not so subtle digs at Meeka throughout the ladies&#8217; Italian getaway. Those digs become blows this evening as the women get into a knock-down-drag-out brawl while out clubbing in Rome.

The fight has resulted in a lawsuit with Meeka suing her co-star for assault and battery. Tami responded on her twitter page, &#8220;I was unaware of this pending lawsuit until getting word from my publicist, to which I have no comment.&#8221; She later added, &#8220;I was defending myself-I didn&#8217;t attack her.&#8221; Guess we&#8217;ll have to see on tonight&#8217;s episode.

The TV Guide preview also states someone will quit the show tonight. All signs are pointing to Meeka! Wowzers. And finally, the reunion is taping today. Here&#8217;s to hoping Tami the ladies will keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## Belle49

Damn can't wait and I won't be able to watch until tomorrow.


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> Damn can't wait and I won't be able to watch until tomorrow.


 
Me too .  I got rid of my old cable company last week and the new company is not installing until Friday.  I will have to watch online tomorrow in my office while I eat lunch.


----------



## Sassys

Hello Meeka, Tami does not have any money.  What exactly are you suing for??  The woman was on Food Stamps!!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Hello Meeka, Tami does not have any money.  What exactly are you suing for??  The woman was on Food Stamps!!!


----------



## Sassys

Damn these girls are so fake and childish.  

sneak peek for tonighthttp://www.vh1.com/video/misc/675420/basketball-wives-3-episode-8-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1667776

Evelyn went back to Tami and told her what Meeki said about Tami. I can't stand girls like that.  Don't smile up in my face and pretend to be friends with me and run back to tell what I said to you about someone who you don't like either.  Why is Evelyn so damn loyal to Tami now.  Scared of her??

I can't watch tonight ladies, so enjoy and I will chime in tomorrow after I watch online at work.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Damn these girls are so fake and childish.
> 
> sneak peek for tonighthttp://www.vh1.com/video/misc/675420/basketball-wives-3-episode-8-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1667776
> 
> Evelyn went back to Tami and told her what Meeki said about Tami. I can't stand girls like that.  Don't smile up in my face and pretend to be friends with me and run back to tell what I said to you about someone who you don't like either.  Why is Evelyn so damn loyal to Tami now.  Scared of her??
> 
> I can't watch tonight ladies, so enjoy and I will chime in tomorrow after I watch online at work.




That is pretty much all they do.. they speak about each other behind their backs...


----------



## tomz_grl

Poor Mary J did not EVEN deserve that...


----------



## tweegy




----------



## needloub

I have my drink ready for the fight....I mean show


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, Tami is a straight THUG!!! Dang, she smacked the crazy out of her. YIKES!



She is and I love it so much.

I would join her fan club, rock her face on my shirt, she's a motha fckin factor.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

So excited for this episode!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

DEAD. Cremated. Scattered at sea @"transvestite Mary J. Blige"


----------



## tweegy

Well I am dead with Tami mocking Meeka!!!


----------



## tweegy

Suzie's mouth again....


----------



## New-New

Meeka is so damn messy. I loved Tami mocking her. Tami simply was not having any of Meeka's foolishness.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Tami is a beast!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

needloub said:


> I have my drink ready for the fight....I mean show



Here it comes.
Tami should bust Ev and Suzi, the instigators. And Tami did say that sh-t.


----------



## tweegy

Tami was like a damn Cobra!!!!!


----------



## New-New

Why Meeka running away like a little punk bish?


----------



## tweegy

New-New said:


> Why Meeka running away like a little punk bish?


Cause she knows she cant do or say anything..


----------



## MickMick

Did Meeka not watch the show?

Doesn't she know that Suzie has a big ass mouth?  She can't hold water with her dumb ass!

Susie said she didn't want to be involved, but as soon as Evelyn lightly prodded her she told it all.  

I feel like Meeka needs to wear big rings whenever she is around Tami.


----------



## tweegy

So NOOOOWWWW That Suzie is good with everyone she's got balls... from the preview where Meeka says she talks too much..


----------



## prettyprincess

Its so funny how Evelyn runs back and talks **** to Tami, yet thats exactly why she went off on Suzie. Ev has diarrhea of the mouth more than anyone else!


----------



## lho

Didn't Tami say they were fake though?


----------



## tweegy

prettyprincess said:


> Its so funny how Evelyn runs back and talks **** to Tami, yet thats exactly why she went off on Suzie. Ev has diarrhea of the mouth more than anyone else!




Exactly! It only because she wasnt talking about her!


----------



## MickMick

lho said:


> Didn't Tami say they were fake though?


 
Yes.  She did.

Meeka made the tragic mistake of trying to hard to fit in with everybody.  She should have just stepped back and chilled.   I would have gone out with everybody and only vented with the "confessionals".

She came in talking **** about Royce with Evelyn, Jen and Shaunie.  That would have made me wonder what she said about me to "the other side".

Those heaux are childish!


----------



## HermesLuv

When did tami call them fake? I don't recall...


----------



## tweegy

lho said:


> Didn't Tami say they were fake though?


Well, they all know now that the show has aired!! 

I dont remember exactly what Tami said tho..


----------



## MickMick

Why did I rewatch the second episode?  FML

Anyhoo, Tami said, "No fake *****es"....I thought that I had heard (yep, had heard) her say, "We are not the fake *****es..."

My bad!

Damn, now I see how ol' Meeka could be confused.


----------



## tweegy

californiaCRUSH said:


> DEAD. Cremated. Scattered at sea @"transvestite Mary J. Blige"


 I JUST heard this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lho

So Tami didn't call them fake?  I can't remember!  



MickMick said:


> Why did I rewatch the second episode? FML
> 
> Anyhoo, Tami said, "No fake *****es"....I thought that I had heard (yep, had heard) her say, "We are not the fake *****es..."
> 
> My bad!
> 
> Damn, now I see how ol' Meeka could be confused.


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Suzie's mouth again....


Suzie is the one who needed to be slapped in the mouth. She cannot hold water....She is one of those one you don't tell nothing to!


And I'm sorry, Tami can't be laying hands on people like that. She is going to run into the wrong person and get laid out!!!

And yes, I do think Tami is unstable.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Poor Mary J did not EVEN deserve that...


For real.

And people, if you are going to wear skirts/dresses cut to the crotch, wear undies that at least are flesh tone, or match the color of the bottom piece.

Meeka and her big up *ORANGE *undies, Yeah, I'm talking to you.


----------



## Ladybug09

MickMick said:


> Did Meeka not watch the show?
> 
> Doesn't she know that Suzie has a big ass mouth? * She can't hold water *with her dumb ass!
> 
> Susie said she didn't want to be involved, but as soon as Evelyn lightly prodded her she told it all.
> 
> I feel like Meeka needs to wear big rings whenever she is around Tami.


Hahahaah, I just said the same thing.LOL


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Tami was like a damn Cobra!!!!!


 

I know right! I didn''t even see it coming and neither did Meeka!!! Did you see how Meeka's arms flew back when Tami mushed her???


----------



## Ladybug09

There goes Suzie again, stirin stuff up...

And I hope Big Gay Al is going to hook Jen up with someone straight!

ETA: Love me some 'Wishing Well" TT D'arby


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

OOOOHHHHH S**T!!!! I would not be getting hooked up w/ any of Al Reynold's friends. How did Star not see that he was gay?!?!?


----------



## pquiles

Love Tami to pieces.... but I felt like she acted like a complete bully on this trip.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Shaunie: "No comment?"
Tami: "I heard her. She apologized and I heard it."


Tami was looking like I can't wait to beat this bish's azz!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pquiles said:


> Love Tami to pieces.... but I felt like she acted like a complete bully on this trip.


 
Yeah it was annoying how Tami kept bringing up stuff, but she gave Meeka plenty of times to say what she had said about her to Tami. If all of these girls just kept their mouth shut there wouldn't be all this drama.......but there also wouldn't be a show!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Did anybody notice that guy with all those LV purses when Ev, Suzie and Tami were sitting on the steps?


----------



## NY_Mami

LOL.... Tami shouldn't have attacked Meekasaurus... but Meekasaurus had it comin'.... 

I mean Tami aint have on no jewelry, no earrings, and had her hair pulled back... you know that was a sign of an upcomin' fight.....


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> OOOOHHHHH S**T!!!! I would not be getting hooked up w/ any of Al Reynold's friends. How did Star not see that he was gay?!?!?


Girl she was blinded by Lurve!


----------



## Ladybug09

pquiles said:


> Love Tami to pieces.... *but I felt like she acted like a complete bully on this trip*.


agree


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Did anybody notice that guy with all those LV purses when Ev, Suzie and Tami were sitting on the steps?


hahaha, I meant to mention that. I thought that was hilarious!


----------



## Ladybug09

NY_Mami said:


> LOL.... Tami shouldn't have attacked Meekasaurus... but Meekasaurus had it comin'....
> 
> I mean Tami aint have on *no jewelry, no earrings,* and had her hair pulled back... you know that was a sign of an upcomin' fight.....


Dang, I didn't notice that.....Meeka pulled her weave out.... My eyes were bugging out, I had to rewind to make sure.


----------



## prettyprincess

So pissed at Suzie too, she thinks now that shes back in the circle she can co-bully other girls. they are all messed up.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NY_Mami said:


> LOL.... Tami shouldn't have attacked Meekasaurus... but Meekasaurus had it comin'....
> 
> I mean Tami aint have on no jewelry, no earrings, and had her hair pulled back... you know that was a sign of an upcomin' fight.....


 
Same thing I was thinking! She kept scooting closer to Meeka and then she was leaning in towards Meeka pretending that she couldn't hear her. I think Tami had it set in her mind before she got to the club that she was gonna "pop" Meeka.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

That was the mush felt around the world!
Is Suze stupid?  Did she not think that telling Tami what Meeks said will set Tami off?  And Meeka doesn't learn her lesson.  Keep your mouth shut bush!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i need to watch it again. i had company last night and he kept asking me questions about the show -_-


----------



## tweegy

Ladybug09 said:


> For real.
> 
> And people, if you are going to wear skirts/dresses cut to the crotch, wear undies that at least are flesh tone, or match the color of the bottom piece.
> 
> *Meeka and her big up ORANGE undies, Yeah, I'm talking to you.*






glamourgirlnikk said:


> I know right! I didn''t even see it coming and neither did Meeka!!! Did you see how Meeka's arms flew back when Tami mushed her???



 Tami was talking and then next frame you see Meeka get flung back and Tami recoiling!!!! I was like what? who? what happened?? 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Shaunie: "No comment?"
> Tami: "I heard her. She apologized and I heard it."
> 
> 
> Tami was looking like I can't wait to beat this bish's azz!


Too damn funny!! I was losing it when Tami was doing 'whispering Meeka'



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Yeah it was annoying how Tami kept bringing up stuff, but she gave Meeka plenty of times to say what she had said about her to Tami. If all of these girls just kept their mouth shut there wouldn't be all this drama.......*but there also wouldn't be a show!*


Exactly!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Did anybody notice that guy with all those LV purses when Ev, Suzie and Tami were sitting on the steps?



Yes! I wonder if he was selling them on the spot! 



NY_Mami said:


> LOL.... Tami shouldn't have attacked Meekasaurus... but Meekasaurus had it comin'....
> 
> *I mean Tami aint have on no jewelry, no earrings, and had her hair pulled back... you know that was a sign of an upcomin' fight.*....


 True!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie, Suzie, Suzie....


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Suzie, Suzie, Suzie....


Right! 

And from the preview she's just gonna keep on running!


----------



## .pursefiend.

already a gif


----------



## tweegy

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif




   ***Right Click SAVE***


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif


 omg too damn funny!!


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> OOOOHHHHH S**T!!!! I would not be getting hooked up w/ any of Al Reynold's friends.* How did Star not see that he was gay?!?!*?


 

Star is the typical "I am getting older and need to hurry up and get married" chick.  She knew Al was gay, and even addressed it in an Ebony article.  Satr wanted to get married and have the big wedding PERIOD!!


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif


 
DAMN

I am so ready for lunch time, so I can close my office door and watch!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif



God dayum, Tami don't play.


----------



## needloub

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif



This is too funny, but to be honest, I wouldn't be seen with Tammy anywhere publicly. She is embarrassing and quite rude herself. I find it funny that she states that Meeka runs her mouth, but she also doesn't remember what she said about Evelyn, Jen, and Shaunie. She is good for tv, but damn, does she have to fight every season?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


> Star is the typical "I am getting older and need to hurry up and get married" chick. She knew Al was gay, and even addressed it in an Ebony article. Satr wanted to get married and have the big wedding PERIOD!!


 

Just like Terry McMillian.  smh
Wendy calls him Al you doing.  That cracks me up everytime.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

needloub said:


> This is too funny, but to be honest, I wouldn't be seen with Tammy anywhere publicly. She is embarrassing and quite rude herself. I find it funny that she states that Meeka runs her mouth, but she also doesn't remember what she said about Evelyn, Jen, and Shaunie. She is good for tv, but damn, does she have to fight every season?




ITA! Its so funny Tami always orders beer and the rest drink wine or champagne. Kinda says it right there for me LOL!

They are ALLLLL hypocrites in my book.  They all talk about each other, including Shaunie!


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Just like Terry McMillian. smh
> Wendy calls him Al you doing. That cracks me up everytime.


 

Exactly!! When Terry got married, I had no idea what what on the DL was at that time, but I knew the moment I saw Al, he was not a straight man.


----------



## needloub

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ITA! Its so funny Tami always orders beer and the rest drink wine or champagne. Kinda says it right there for me LOL!
> 
> They are ALLLLL hypocrites in my book.  They all talk about each other, including Shaunie!



ITA! Shaunie is the biggest hypocrite in my book!


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif


 

That is some messed up stuff! Dang!


Tami can dish (talking about others) but she sure can't take it in return...


----------



## GTOFan

I'm glad that Jen and Ev made up, not that they're my favorites.

Tammi is one miserable girl!  She can do so good with the Jen/Ev breakup/makeup and then not let go with her stuff with Meeka!

I must have missed who quit the show, only saw Meeka leaving Italy.  Did Meeka quit?


----------



## tannedsilk

This was some BS, if Shaunie was not EP we would have seen the footage of what Tami did or did not say right in the middle of the conversation.  

Meeka is a fool, she had to know a beat down was in her future if she did not stfu.  When she started taking ish about Tami to Suzie, that was the time to Suzie to tell her not to put her in the middle. But no...... she couldn't wait to dish the goods with the rest of the posse.  

What a short memory Suzie has, not so long ago she was in Meeka position.

As for Tami, she knows damn well what she said - no way did she say 'popular' - please that don't even sound like her.  'Fake' hell yes, Tami all day long.  Then at first she said she never said fake at all - then later she said *'if said it'* it was because I was having issues with Eve - girl please!  The rest of the fools nodding like 'Oh, well that's ok then, we understand why you called us fake now'  Please!

Tami needs some jail time, maybe then she will learn that you can't put your hands on people without consequences.


----------



## ali w

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif



Look at Suzie's face... Lol! She was scared sh#tless, maybe she thought if she moved she would be next. They all knew in advance Tami was coming there to fight, none of their reactions were of amazement, shock, or horror which would have been the appropriate reaction. The only one who didn't know was Meeka. 
She should have told all of them off, in the letter, because it seemed to me they were all in on it the whole time. Laughing everytime Tami said something to or about her. Why right a letter saying I hope she doesn't poison you against me, she couldn't already tell they didn't like her?
If I was Tami's children I would be so ashamed to tell anyone that she was my mother. She is +40 behaving like an ignorant fool. And Shaunie loved every minute of it. She lets these ladies make fools of themselves all the while trying to make herself look innocent and they think she is their friend... a bunch of damn dummies is what they are, Lol!


----------



## Champloo80

I'm sorry but Tammi gets on my damn nervous with that bully sh*t. I hope she does this to the wrong chick and Tammi gets her a** whooped on national tv.


----------



## pquiles

ali w said:


> Look at Suzie's face... Lol! She was scared sh#tless, maybe she thought if she moved she would be next. They all knew in advance Tami was coming there to fight, none of their reactions were of amazement, shock, or horror which would have been the appropriate reaction. The only one who didn't know was Meeka.
> She should have told all of them off, in the letter, because it seemed to me they were all in on it the whole time. Laughing everytime Tami said something to or about her. Why right a letter saying I hope she doesn't poison you against me, she couldn't already tell they didn't like her?
> If I was Tami's children I would be so ashamed to tell anyone that she was my mother. She is +40 behaving like an ignorant fool. And Shaunie loved every minute of it. She lets these ladies make fools of themselves all the while trying to make herself look innocent and they think she is their friend... a bunch of damn dummies is what they are, Lol!


 
I was sensing that Meeka was invited by Shaunie just so that Tammi could beat her down.  I agree... it's quite possible they had this planned from the jump.  It was completely gang like behavior.


----------



## tonij2000

Meeka did appear to "talk too much" but I'm sooo sick of hearing you said this, the circle that, the girls...

40 year old women fighting each other because of what one said, smdh.


----------



## ali w

pquiles said:


> I was sensing that Meeka was invited by Shaunie just so that Tammi could beat her down.  I agree... it's quite possible they had this planned from the jump.  It was completely gang like behavior.



She definitely did, Shaunie doesn't like Meeka either!


----------



## Sassys

Just finished watching...

Suzie is a 12yr old child.  I can't...  Who does that???  Wow...


----------



## hunniesochic

I can't stand that Suzie beeyotch! She cannot keep a secret if her life depended on it. Sooner or later she will be outcast and I'm waiting for that day. Everything about her annoys me. "I like everyone's weaves. I don't wear weaves because I'm Chinese." (Or something along that line.) She also have that dumbfound look every time the camera is on her! GOSH! Take her off the show! And take Meeka with her.


----------



## hunniesochic

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif






Non-Mother-F*****g-Factor


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif



lmfao i saw this on realitytea. hilarious! 

oh man what a mess. Suzie needs to keep her damn mouth shut and Tami needs some anger management.  But there were some great lines said LOL "Dear Meeka write the letter to somebody who gives a f***!" hahahaha


----------



## kittenslingerie

tannedsilk said:


> This was some BS, if Shaunie was not EP we would have seen the footage of what Tami did or did not say right in the middle of the conversation.
> 
> Meeka is a fool, she had to know a beat down was in her future if she did not stfu.  When she started taking ish about Tami to Suzie, that was the time to Suzie to tell her not to put her in the middle. But no...... she couldn't wait to dish the goods with the rest of the posse.
> 
> What a short memory Suzie has, not so long ago she was in Meeka position.
> 
> *As for Tami, she knows damn well what she said - no way did she say 'popular' - please that don't even sound like her.  'Fake' hell yes, Tami all day long.  Then at first she said she never said fake at all - then later she said 'if said it' it was because I was having issues with Eve - girl please!  The rest of the fools nodding like 'Oh, well that's ok then, we understand why you called us fake now'  Please!
> 
> Tami needs some jail time, maybe then she will learn that you can't put your hands on people without consequences.*




Aint that the truth. All this arguing about being "real" from Tami especially. Not one of these b%tches are real. Seriously, Tami should be ashamed of her ignorant thug behavior, but she's not smart enough to see that apparently. She really is ruining the show, too bad Meeka can't bait her into hitting her again and get Tami some much needed time in the slammer.


----------



## tweegy

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/07/26/case-you-missed-it-meeka-feels-tamis-wrath-and-palm-her-hand


----------



## gre8dane

kittenslingerie said:


> [/B]Tami some much needed time *in the slammer*.


 
Scripted drama.  Tami was wearing a Dulce shirt in Italy & she & Meeka were wearing the same earrings, one at dinner, the other in the confessional.  All the women are pitiful and it is too bad that Ms.-I'm-keepin'-it-real-Tami and the rest of the lot were not hauled off to an Italian jail for their antics.


----------



## HermesLuv

hunniesochic said:


> I can't stand that Suzie beeyotch! She cannot keep a secret if her life depended on it. Sooner or later she will be outcast and I'm waiting for that day. Everything about her annoys me. "I like everyone's weaves. I don't wear weaves because I'm Chinese." (Or something along that line.) She also have that dumbfound look every time the camera is on her! GOSH! Take her off the show! And take Meeka with her.


 
Exactly! Somebody please get Suzie off the show... She is just plain stupid. I used to think Evelyn was bullying her, but now I see why she deserved it.


----------



## Sassys

HermesLuv said:


> Exactly! Somebody please get Suzie off the show... She is just plain stupid. I used to think Evelyn was bullying her, but now I see why she deserved it.


 
She is exactly the reason I don't have a lot of female friends. I can't stand the childish school yard silliness


----------



## pquiles

Suzy is in the same category as the others... ridiculous!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> She is exactly the reason I don't have a lot of female friends. I can't stand the childish school yard silliness




My reason is you cant tell them ish and they keep it to themselves!! Its like throwing a cigarette in a forest! Just like Suzie - Some actually worse!


----------



## tannedsilk

tweegy said:


> *My reason is you cant tell them ish and they keep it to themselves!!* Its like throwing a cigarette in a forest! Just like Suzie - Some actually worse!



Aint that the truth - Preach!

As my Mother would say "If you want a secret kept, keep it yourself!'


----------



## needloub

I have no idea what Suzie is saying half the time because I am just fixated on her mouth area...


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I have no idea what Suzie is saying half the time because I am just fixated on her mouth area...


 
girl!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

needloub said:


> I have no idea what Suzie is saying half the time because I am just fixated on her mouth area...



So funny, Loub. I stare at it too.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

needloub said:


> I have no idea what Suzie is saying half the time because I am just fixated on her mouth area...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif


 
   The way Meeka's arms fly back!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

GTOFan said:


> I'm glad that Jen and Ev made up, not that they're my favorites.
> 
> Tammi is one miserable girl!  She can do so good with the Jen/Ev breakup/makeup and then not let go with her stuff with Meeka!
> 
> I must have missed who quit the show, only saw Meeka leaving Italy.  Did Meeka quit?


 
She did let her stuff go with Meeka. When they were at the fountain making wishes and taking pictures she invited Meeka to come get in the picture to be nice, but afterwards Meeka had a convo w/ Suzie and started talking about how Tami is so 2 faced and how she was walking about Shaunie/Jen/Ev. Then of course Suzie told Tami and that got her angry again.


----------



## Sassys

"BBW" Star Tami Roman Dishes On Slapping Meeka In The Face & Why She Won't Return Next Year If Meeka Does 

Tami Roman of VH1's "Basketball Wives" called into TT Torrez's Richmond, VA radio show to dish about slapping Meeka Claxton in the face, Evelyn Lozada and Jennifer Williams' fight, and whether she is returning next season. Get the deets inside.....

Fiesty Tami Roman, the breakout star of "Basketball Wives," recently gave a radio interivew about Monday's "knockout" episode where Tami got into a fight with castmate Meeka Claxton and the lawsuit that's brewing under the surface.  

Tami didn't get to see Monday night&#8217;s episode (because she and the ladies were filming the reunion), but she still shared the background about what happened. 

During her interview, Tami said that Meeka came on the show and lied a lot, but she wanted to give her an opportunity to tell the truth about what comments she had made about her.  Well....that didn't happen.  So Tami shared,

    &#8220;As we&#8217;re having this discussion all I see, which I have asked her not to do, was her getting ready to get up&#8230;ya know with her hand. Don&#8217;t put your hand up because I don&#8217;t know what you&#8217;re going to do. I don&#8217;t know if you&#8217;re going to swing at me. So I basically, you know, I have a defense mechanism that has always been apart of who I am and when I saw that hand&#8230;I snapped cause I&#8217;m like I don&#8217;t know what you&#8217;re going to do and I had to defend myself so that&#8217;s what y&#8217;all saw last night.&#8221;

Tami added that she hates dishonesty and chooses not to associate herself with Meeka.  But what about that lawsuit?  Tami said she had not been served any papers but the lawsuit issue did come up during the reunion special. 

Meeka told the ladies she was not at liberty to discuss it.  And what did Tami say about that?  That she won't return next season if Meeka is on the show because she won't work with someone who is suing her.  She said VH1 would have to choose between she and Meeka based on who's more valuable.  I'm sure that won't be a hard decision for Shaunie and the producers.  Sorry Meeka!

During the interview, she also said she's not happy that the other ladies don't get along with Royce.  She wishes they could make up because the other ladies refuse to tape with Royce and that upsets the dynamic, often leaving she and Suzie in the middle.

She also spoke about Evelyn and Jennifer's fight. Apparently it all went down in Italy because Evelyn was waiting for the radio interview to be sent to her so she could confront Jennifer about it.  In that situation, Tami says Evelyn was upset that Jennifer basically didn't have her back.

ybf.com


----------



## tweegy

So hold up. Tami can sue Evelyn and thats okay but she wont be on the show with Meeka because of the lawsuit? 

And her justifying slapping Meeka is because she Didnt know what Meeka was going to do? So her initial reaction is to smack the crap out of her? Come on Tami..If you said she pissed you off I would have quicker accepted that than what you're saying.. 



Sassys said:


> "BBW" Star Tami Roman Dishes On Slapping Meeka In The Face & Why She Won't Return Next Year If Meeka Does
> 
> Tami Roman of VH1's "Basketball Wives" called into TT Torrez's Richmond, VA radio show to dish about slapping Meeka Claxton in the face, Evelyn Lozada and Jennifer Williams' fight, and whether she is returning next season. Get the deets inside.....
> 
> Fiesty Tami Roman, the breakout star of "Basketball Wives," recently gave a radio interivew about Monday's "knockout" episode where Tami got into a fight with castmate Meeka Claxton and the lawsuit that's brewing under the surface.
> 
> Tami didn't get to see Monday nights episode (because she and the ladies were filming the reunion), but she still shared the background about what happened.
> 
> During her interview, Tami said that Meeka came on the show and lied a lot, but she wanted to give her an opportunity to tell the truth about what comments she had made about her.  Well....that didn't happen.  So Tami shared,
> 
> As were having this discussion all I see, which I have asked her not to do, was her getting ready to get upya know with her hand. Dont put your hand up because I dont know what youre going to do. I dont know if youre going to swing at me. So I basically, you know, I have a defense mechanism that has always been apart of who I am and when I saw that handI snapped cause Im like I dont know what youre going to do and I had to defend myself so thats what yall saw last night.
> 
> Tami added that she hates dishonesty and chooses not to associate herself with Meeka.  But what about that lawsuit?  Tami said she had not been served any papers but the lawsuit issue did come up during the reunion special.
> 
> Meeka told the ladies she was not at liberty to discuss it.  And what did Tami say about that?  That she won't return next season if Meeka is on the show because she won't work with someone who is suing her.  She said VH1 would have to choose between she and Meeka based on who's more valuable.  I'm sure that won't be a hard decision for Shaunie and the producers.  Sorry Meeka!
> 
> During the interview, she also said she's not happy that the other ladies don't get along with Royce.  She wishes they could make up because the other ladies refuse to tape with Royce and that upsets the dynamic, often leaving she and Suzie in the middle.
> 
> She also spoke about Evelyn and Jennifer's fight. Apparently it all went down in Italy because Evelyn was waiting for the radio interview to be sent to her so she could confront Jennifer about it.  In that situation, Tami says Evelyn was upset that Jennifer basically didn't have her back.
> 
> ybf.com


----------



## pollinilove

i think i am the only one who cant stand suzie


----------



## pollinilove

wants suzie off the show


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> wants suzie off the show


 
+1

Suzie is messy and Eve still doesn't like her!  Did you see the way Eve was talking to her?  She said something along the lines of "...you need not put yourself into anything else..." and the side-eye that went along with it?

She will get played again by Eve.  trust.


----------



## pollinilove

i know its mean byt i want a eve vs suzie


----------



## New-New

pollinilove said:


> i know its mean byt i want a eve vs suzie



Chile, please. That fight would be sooo one-sided. Suzie would lay down and take it like the punk she is.


----------



## birkin101

needloub said:


> I have no idea what Suzie is saying half the time because I am just fixated on her mouth area...


 
Me too! I cannot figure out what's wrong there...


----------



## michie

She has an underbite and a lisp #doubledose


----------



## VuittonsLover

My friend shot a scene the other night.. for an LA version of the Basketball Wives...

Totally scripted.. in fact.. she got lines to read...LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

That isnt surprising at all. After every episode they credit the writers!

I cant get over the number of shirts Evelyn is trying to sell. Does she REALLY think all these people love her? My gawd conceited much?? And the saying is sooooooo stupid. I pity any fool that would buy and wear those stupid shirts!


----------



## mariani

pquiles said:


> I was sensing that Meeka was invited by Shaunie just so that Tammi could beat her down.  I agree... it's quite possible they had this planned from the jump.  It was completely gang like behavior.



Indeed i think allso.
I mean they keep saying we plant this trip to have a nice time{ahhh well we just forgot about the Meeka /Tammye issue.
Just perfectly knowing that something gets started.

Same thing with Evelin..i mean serieus who would wait till there on a vacation to confront there friend?
Normally you do this before you go on a trip.
Never the less i watch it for the drama and have a good laugh


----------



## KayuuKathey

lol its entertaining but some of the situations is like the wrong place or wrong time. Its like too convenient.


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


> already a gif


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

New-New said:


> Chile, please. That fight would be sooo one-sided. Suzie would lay down and take it like the punk she is.


 
LMAO!



VuittonsLover said:


> My friend shot a scene the other night.. for an LA version of the Basketball Wives...
> 
> Totally scripted.. in fact.. she got lines to read...LOL


 
Are you serious?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

How did Jen and Al meet?


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I am wondering the same thing


----------



## michie

VuittonsLover said:


> My friend shot a scene the other night.. for an LA version of the Basketball Wives...
> 
> Totally scripted.. in fact.. she got lines to read...LOL



Totally believable. Even the way they react to the fights and ish looks like they're saying, "Wait for it...wait for it..." in their heads.


----------



## SugarDaisy

I think Suzie is smart for turning down Erics so called movie.


----------



## chantal1922

Royce keeps saying she won't let Jen mess up her career. What career does she have to mess up?


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Chad is Evelyn's Fiance and he doesn't have keys.


----------



## chantal1922

aww Eve daughter crying broke my heart. Poor thing. Eww did Chad lick Eve face?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> Uh, Chad is Evelyn's Fiance and he doesn't have keys.


 
Yeah, just like how he didn't know how old she was?



chantal1922 said:


> aww Eve daughter crying broke my heart. Poor thing. Eww did Chad lick Eve face?


 
He licked her tongue.....

I wonder why her real father nor her stepdad showed.


----------



## chantal1922

I am not a Eveyln fan but I like seeing her interact with her daughter on the show. She looks like a proud mom and she should be. Her daughter seems to have a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## tonij2000

I hate that Ev brought her jump off antics (Chad) in on her daughter's HS graduation celebration.


----------



## mzri

Today I wore my bamboo earrings and laughed in the mirror remembering you guys calling them sunday china. It was ALMOST enough to make me take them off LOL!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tonij2000 said:


> I hate that Ev brought her jump off antics (Chad) in on her daughter's HS graduation celebration.


 
Exactly. "My baby daddy and my ex-fiance didn't show up to my daughter's graduation, but my new fiance did!"


Sidenote - umm....didn't Lala's first show get axed after the 1st season for low ratings?


----------



## tonij2000

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Exactly. "My baby daddy and my ex-fiance didn't show up to my daughter's graduation, but my new fiance did!"
> 
> 
> Sidenote - umm....*didn't Lala's first show get axed after the 1st season *for low ratings?



I think it was just to show her wedding preparation and actual weding.


----------



## Sassys

I could not stop laughing at Evelyn.  Bish, no one is thinking about you and your man.


----------



## Sassys

I would not date ANYONE Al "How U Doing" Reynolds is friends with.


----------



## tonij2000

Sassys said:


> I would not date ANYONE Al "How U Doing" Reynolds is friends with.



Yep, William is suspect without the Al Reynolds connect.


----------



## chantal1922

tonij2000 said:


> Yep, William is suspect without the Al Reynolds connect.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tonij2000

Is Jen carrying the same bag that Ev usually carries?


----------



## tonij2000

Umm tammi, but you're not well versed in table manners are ya boo boo?


----------



## Sassys

WTF was going on with Tami's hairline???


----------



## tonij2000

Sassys said:


> WTF was going on with Tami's hairline???



Meeka, but Shady Shaunie edited that part out.


----------



## Delta Queen

Is Jen afraid of getting her butt kicked or something?


----------



## tonij2000

OMG Eric!

A drink?


----------



## Sassys

Oh sh$t!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Eric needs to get his azz beat for that


----------



## chantal1922

Jen is wack. She should have said what she needed to say and then left.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Now Eric is tossing water?


----------



## tweegy

@ Jen getting the drink in her face from Eric!!!!!!! That man is a dirtbag in the highest degree!!


----------



## chantal1922

Damn I missed it. What happened in the preview. All I heard Eric say was today is a new day.
ETA: Eric threw a drink in her face! WTF!


----------



## tonij2000

I think Eric meant it as a wake up call, she IS getting sillier and sillier...


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> Damn I missed it. What happened in the preview. All I heard Eric say was today is a new day.
> ETA: Eric through a drink in her face! WTF!




Eric threw the drink better than all the girls!! Jen got it all and the lemon!!


----------



## chantal1922

I am shocked he threw a drink in Jen's face. WTF is wrong with him?!


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> I am shocked he threw a drink in Jen's face. WTF is wrong with him?!




He's a real punk to do that...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Eric threw the drink better than all the girls!! Jen got it all *and the lemon*!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> WTF was going on with Tami's hairline???


 
A horrible lacefront wig!



tonij2000 said:


> Is Jen carrying the same bag that Ev usually carries?


 
Yep or unless she got one exactly like her


----------



## VuittonsLover

glamourgirlnikk said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?



yep.. apparantely there is gonna be a new season of basketball wives with different wives in LA.  She shot the episode last Thursday Night.


----------



## KayuuKathey

glamourgirlnikk said:


> A horrible lacefront wig!


----------



## Chantilly0379

OK I'm n jst 6min of this crazy $hit & I already have to comment:

#1 tami tami tami!  I don't care for Meeka (girl does talk too mch) but tami "I thought she was abt to hit me" girl get real! She wasn't even lookin @ u! & all u did was slap her! Def smacked the poo out of her but stop tryn to make it sould like u r the next "rocky"!

#2 "Mr. Renoylds" (howeva) u apell it!  Stars "X" really!? O boy seems he likes the other side!

On to the next...


----------



## KayuuKathey

But what was shocking was Eric vs. Jen in the preview. Who effin does that to a woman. that got me heated. And he did it hard. I dont think it was water...idk.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Girl I knw, I would have beat his b+tch azz down!


----------



## Chantilly0379

KayuuKathey said:


> But what was shocking was Eric vs. Jen in the preview. Who effin does that to a woman. that got me heated. And he did it hard. I dont think it was water...idk.



Naw I would pulled a tami on meeka move


----------



## needloub

KayuuKathey said:


> But what was shocking was Eric vs. Jen in the preview. Who effin does that to a woman. that got me heated. And he did it hard. I dont think it was water...idk.



I actually gasped! So cowardly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jenn's 'date' looked like he may have dated al back in the day...  their chemistry was non-existent!


----------



## NYCBelle

OMG I can't believe what Eric does to Jenn!!!!  That is just crazy!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I missed the Eric/Jenn incident - what happened?


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I missed the Eric/Jenn incident - what happened?



Next week he throws a drink in her face! smh!

Skip to the last mark...39:00

http://www.vh1.com/video/basketball...wives-3-full-episode-9/1668160/playlist.jhtml


----------



## yellow08

I cannot stand SUZIE!!!! Didn't Royce say *she* was going to talk to Jen-she didn't ask you to say a thing!!


----------



## yellow08

Ummmm....so Chad doesn't seem to KNOW a thing about Ev (you know those conversations you have before you get engage-"what's your favorite color?" "When is your birthday?" "How old are you?" "Have you been engaged or married?"....


----------



## Sassys

yellow08 said:


> I cannot stand SUZIE!!!! Didn't Royce say *she* was going to talk to Jen-she didn't ask you to say a thing!!


 
Exactly!!  She is like a damn annoying 12yr old girl.


----------



## Sassys

Why is it that Royce NEVER carries a purse or car keys???


----------



## yellow08

I don't know but Chad & Ev seem off...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

NYCBelle said:


> OMG I can't believe what Eric does to Jenn!!!!  That is just crazy!!


 
I can't even lie. I would have put another knot on his lopsided head if he ever did something like that to me. There would be bloodshed. Eric is so disgusting and lame - I wouldn't be surprised if he abused Jen in the past.


----------



## NYCBelle

BudgetBeauty said:


> I can't even lie. I would have put another knot on his lopsided head if he ever did something like that to me. There would be bloodshed. Eric is so disgusting and lame - I wouldn't be surprised if he abused Jen in the past.



I know grrrr i feel so bad for her she looks like she's about to cry


----------



## Sassys

BudgetBeauty said:


> I can't even lie. I would have put another knot on his lopsided head if he ever did something like that to me. There would be bloodshed. Eric is so disgusting and lame - I wouldn't be surprised if he abused Jen in the past.


 
What pissed me off the most, was she just sits there!!!


----------



## needloub

BudgetBeauty said:


> I can't even lie. I would have put another knot on his lopsided head if he ever did something like that to me. There would be bloodshed. Eric is so disgusting and lame - I wouldn't be surprised if he abused Jen in the past.



Another knot? :lolots:


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> What pissed me off the most, was she just sits there!!!



it's more of a shock and cleaning it off reaction


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMFG I just saw the previews and wholly shizzzz I think she just sits there because he threw a martini in her face which is all alcohol. I am sure it stung like mad and burned her eyes. Then I am sure her 4' long lashes got in the way too. Dang I would sue his buck toothed arse and take whatever was left after the divorce!!! What a coward he is!

But honestly will someone down in Miami PLEASE give Jen a dictionary and tell her that the word BOTH is NOT pronounced BOFF what is wrong with her. And she was like its not just a "coincident" when the word is coincidence UGH! She tries so hard to sound intelligent, its just not working LOL!

Oh and WTF is up with these HUMONGOUS earrings she wears. These peacock feathers and 4' long metal things hanging off her head are so comical and ridiculous. What a joke!


----------



## hunniesochic

packing on the heat for higher ratings...


----------



## pollinilove

i think the show is fake and the drink toss is fake .


----------



## pollinilove

im sure jen got paid well from vh1


----------



## gre8dane

yellow08 said:


> I don't know but Chad & Ev seem off...


 
Because there was no conversation, only fillers.  Neither Ev nor Jen know how to carry a conversation.  It was awkward watching the fiancees and their lack of interaction as well as Jen talking about her divorce on her date.  They act like little girls.



Luv2BuyBags said:


> But honestly will someone down in Miami PLEASE give Jen a dictionary and tell her that the word BOTH is NOT pronounced *BOFF* what is wrong with her. And she was like its not just a "*coincident*" when the word is coincidence UGH! She tries so hard to sound intelligent, its just not working LOL!
> 
> Oh and WTF is up with these HUMONGOUS earrings she wears. These peacock feathers and 4' long metal things hanging off her head are so comical and ridiculous. What a joke!


 


Again, Jen = little girl.  Let's not forget her prolific use of the word "like".


----------



## Sassys

Oh Dear, My cousin just asked me if I knew where she could get the dinner plate earrings Evelyn & Jenn wears SMDH.


----------



## hunniesochic

umm...Royce said she has a manager?! And what it is that she do exactly?!


----------



## Sassys

hunniesochic said:


> umm...Royce said she has a manager?! And what it is that she do exactly?!


 

Evelyn's manager was at the house when they were getting ready for the graduation lol  Or maybe she is the show store manager lol


----------



## Chantilly0379

yellow08 said:


> Ummmm....so Chad doesn't seem to KNOW a thing about Ev (you know those conversations you have before you get engage-"what's your favorite color?" "When is your birthday?" "How old are you?" "Have you been engaged or married?"....


 

Love you pic BTW!


----------



## hunniesochic

Sassys said:


> Evelyn's manager was at the house when they were getting ready for the graduation lol  Or maybe she is the show store manager lol



i think so, too :giggles:


----------



## yellow08

Sassys said:


> Oh Dear, My cousin just asked me if I knew where she could get the dinner plate earrings Evelyn & Jenn wears SMDH.


What! You don't like them?
Their earrings are on steroids, they get *bigger* by the day...


----------



## Ladybug09

My Mom doesn't even watch this show, but even SHE commented on the earrings.


----------



## michie

One of my Twitter followers bought a pair...and that ish was $60!!! Folks crazy!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

You can get those same cheap earrings from black beauty supply shops for a $1. Stop the madness!


----------



## KayuuKathey

needloub said:


> I actually gasped! So cowardly!



I know right. I saw the ending again, it was an actual drink. Margherita or whatever. Who does that. Class-less Eric with this buck ass teeth.


----------



## NYCBelle

BudgetBeauty said:


> You can get those same cheap earrings from black beauty supply shops for a $1. Stop the madness!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> You can get those same cheap earrings from black beauty supply shops for a $1. Stop the madness!



:urock:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> :urock:


 Yep, they sell them on the streets here in NYC all the time.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Yep, they sell them on the streets here in NYC all the time.



yep...Soho!


----------



## Jahpson

pollinilove said:


> i think the show is fake and the drink toss is fake .



he put alot of strength into a fake toss. I think it was real. That drink toss was too angry for my taste


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> he put alot of strength into a fake toss. I think it was real. That drink toss was too angry for my taste



I agree...he seems like a dirt bag that would do that...God knows what else was going on behind closed doors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leIegaQhKO8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jahpson

NYCBelle said:


> I agree...he seems like a dirt bag that would do that...God knows what else was going on behind closed doors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leIegaQhKO8&feature=player_embedded



I thought the same thing too! I wonder if he ever hit her before? 


there should be no reason why Jen won't continue with the filing now. My behind would have had my attorney on speed dial, 30 seconds after that assault


----------



## tonij2000

I can't wait to see this movie starring Royce and Suzie. That is IF, Suzie decides to accept the leading role...

Eric should call his movie "What's Good?!"

Royce is looking over the script right?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pollinilove said:


> i think the show is fake and the drink toss is fake .



I dont know about fake...he really threw it at her hard.




gre8dane said:


> Because there was no conversation, only fillers.  Neither Ev nor Jen know how to carry a conversation.  It was awkward watching the fiancees and their lack of interaction as well as Jen talking about her divorce on her date.  They act like little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Jen = little girl.  Let's not forget her prolific use of the word "like".



I seriously have to "like" hit the "like" mute button "like" when she comes on the "like" screeeennnnnn (in that whiny voice of hers) 





hunniesochic said:


> umm...Royce said she has a manager?! *And what it is that she do exactly?*!




Works the Pole!!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> I thought the same thing too! I wonder if he ever hit her before?
> 
> 
> there should be no reason why Jen won't continue with the filing now. My behind would have had my attorney on speed dial, 30 seconds after that assault



they better show that clip in court!


----------



## tannedsilk

KayuuKathey said:


> I know right. I saw the ending again, it was an actual drink. Margherita or whatever. Who does that. Class-less Eric with this buck ass teeth.





Jahpson said:


> he put alot of strength into a fake toss. I think it was real. That drink toss was too angry for my taste





NYCBelle said:


> I agree...he seems like a dirt bag that would do that...God knows what else was going on behind closed doors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leIegaQhKO8&feature=player_embedded





Jahpson said:


> I thought the same thing too! I wonder if he ever hit her before?
> 
> 
> there should be no reason why Jen won't continue with the filing now. My behind would have had my attorney on speed dial, 30 seconds after that assault



He meant that 'ish, what a disgrace. He threw it really hard, and she looked totally shocked.  Did anyone notice his shirt was wet at the back BEFORE he threw the drink.  Wtf is going on? guess we have to tune in next week.


----------



## KayuuKathey

tannedsilk said:


> He meant that 'ish, what a disgrace. He threw it really hard, and she looked totally shocked.  Did anyone notice his shirt was wet at the back BEFORE he threw the drink.  Wtf is going on? guess we have to tune in next week.




Yup yup. Next week looks like a blowout.


----------



## Jahpson

tonij2000 said:


> *I can't wait to see this movie starring Royce and Suzie. That is IF, Suzie decides to accept the leading role...
> *
> Eric should call his movie "What's Good?!"
> 
> Royce is looking over the script right?



chile....there is not going to be no such movie. Eric is just trying to mess with Jennifer.


All them skanks he bedded during their relationship and he can't find ONE to annoy?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

What is that ugly protrusion on the side of Eric's forehead??? YUCK!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> he put alot of strength into a fake toss. I think it was real. That drink toss was too angry for my taste


 
Yep, I agree. He meant it when he did it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

this episode was full of effed up hairlines. Jen's date had bangs and wtf was up with Tammi's hair


----------



## Belle49

tonij2000 said:


> I can't wait to see this movie starring Royce and Suzie. That is IF, Suzie decides to accept the leading role...
> 
> Eric should call his movie "What's Good?!"
> 
> Royce is looking over the script right?




Royce just has no shame. Why is she on this show again?


----------



## tweegy

.pursefiend. said:


> this episode was full of effed up hairlines. Jen's date had bangs and wtf was up with Tammi's hair



You know, I did glimpse Tami's hair and was wondering what went on there!


----------



## tannedsilk

tweegy said:


> You know, I did glimpse Tami's hair and was wondering what went on there!





.pursefiend. said:


> this episode was full of effed up hairlines. Jen's date had bangs and wtf was up with Tammi's hair



All the lacefronts, sew-ins and glue-is will wrecks natural hair after long time use, they probably have no choice but to wear them now.  Even a bad lacefront looks better than Tami's hairline.


----------



## chantal1922

*Eric Williams On Throwing A Drink in Jens Face: I Tried To Cast [The Demon] Out*


> Basketball Wives fans really dont like Eric Williams, and I could see why but I always gave him the benefit of the doubt. On the show, it appeared as though he was hurt by his failed relationship with Jennifer Williams but just didnt know how to express it in the right way. Of course, that perspective changed on Monday night
> 
> During the promo for next weeks episode of Basketball Wives, Jen is seen arguing with her soon-to-be ex husband Eric once again before he takes a page out of Evelyn and Suzies book and tosses a drink right in Jennifers face. The force in which he threw the drink was unreal. What kind of man does that? After the promo ran, Twitter was on fire, blasting Eric for being so disrespectful but what was just as appalling to Erics actions was his response to the criticism. He tweeted:
> 
> Shiddd!! Jesus had 2 cast out 7 Demons from that One Hoe Mary!! She turned out fine, So why u Hoes Mad at Me LMAO!!
> 
> Ahh. I [see] things [are] back to normal on my page. Hoes Hating cause I through HOE-LY Water on a Woman who had a Demon in her. I tried 2 Cast it out!
> 
> Keep.It.Cute or put it on mute Eric (© Chris Crocker)
> 
> Im more than convinced he was neglected as a child. Sad.



http://necolebitchie.com/2011/08/03...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Eric is a punk and so scary. He threw that drink hard and close to her face. Liquid in your eye at that speed must've hurt big time. I can't imagine Jen throwing something on him, but who knows. His tweets are so irrational. He is such an idiot for riding this Basketball Wives train and paying any mind to it. Makes me think of Simon NYC and Slade OC. Let the girls be drama...boys stay out of it or you look like a loser! ALTHOUGH...i really do like Simon LOL

He is really showing his true colors. I think his actions show that he still cares for her and is extremely disturbed by her attempts to move one. He was the HOE and ruined the marriage...now he's angry she's moving on. SMDH


----------



## Ladybug09

chantal1922 said:


> *Eric Williams On Throwing A Drink in Jens Face: I Tried To Cast [The Demon] Out*
> 
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/08/03...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


 wow, he is an immature jerk.


----------



## gre8dane

chantal1922 said:


> *Eric Williams On Throwing A Drink in Jens Face: I Tried To Cast [The Demon] Out*
> 
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/08/03...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


 
Certainly an un-manly move by Eric, but, other than simply walking away (too many cameras around for that), what would have been a more manly move for Eric?  And his replies show that no more analysis is needed on what he did or his motive - simply ridiculous.

I do not feel sorry for Jen one bit.  As many times as she has been around, looked on, laughed, talked about & condoned the throwing of drinks & crazy fighting by her fellow cast members - it's simply par for the course.  Now they need to write in Ocho getting in on the action with Ev into the script like they did Eric.


----------



## Lush Life

chantal1922 said:


> *Eric Williams On Throwing A Drink in Jens Face: I Tried To Cast [The Demon] Out*
> 
> 
> http://necolebitchie.com/2011/08/03...ecom+(Necole+*****ie.com)&utm_content=Twitter


 
This whole quote sounds kind of zesty. As does spending that much damn time tweeting and going back and forth with chicks anyway. 

LOL @ a movie starring Royce and Suzie. Or even a movie in which Royce and Suzie are walking by in the background.


----------



## KimberDoll

Throwing a drink on anyone is such a classless tactic let alone having your ex-husband do it!! He's vile. I cannot stand looking at him like...he thinks he's so swagged out but in reality he's a joke.

And WTF is that on his forehead?! Keep it 100 and get that removed stat!! Dang.


----------



## Star1231

Eric is classless.  What a cowardly thing to do...

On a positive note, Evelyn's daughter is gorgeous.


----------



## tweegy

Lord help the next woman that dates Eric....


----------



## Jahpson

"medication" help the next woman that dates Eric


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> jenn's 'date' looked like he may have dated al back in the day... their chemistry was non-existent!


 
I honestly think these dates are solely for the show b/c I agree that her date seemed a little zesty.....



yellow08 said:


> Ummmm....so Chad doesn't seem to KNOW a thing about Ev (you know those conversations you have before you get engage-"what's your favorite color?" "When is your birthday?" "How old are you?" "Have you been engaged or married?"....


 
I think their relationship is for TV/ratings. 



Sassys said:


> Why is it that Royce NEVER carries a purse or car keys???


 
I never noticed that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

not justifying Eric's actions. Because that was definitely a b*tch move. But Jen throw's drinks all the time AND glasses. It was bound to happen. just looks worst that Eric did it.


----------



## needloub

^When has Jen thrown a drink? I only remember the Queen of Throwing Drinks, Evelyn, and Suzie...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Lush Life said:


> *This whole quote sounds kind of zesty.* As does spending that much damn time tweeting and going back and forth with chicks anyway.
> 
> LOL @ a movie starring Royce and Suzie. Or even a movie in which Royce and Suzie are walking by in the background.


----------



## .pursefiend.

needloub said:


> ^When has Jen thrown a drink? I only remember the Queen of Throwing Drinks, Evelyn, and Suzie...


 
who was that threw the drink on that blonde girl?


----------



## needloub

.pursefiend. said:


> who was that threw the drink on that blonde girl?



I thought that was Suzie...


----------



## .pursefiend.

needloub said:


> I thought that was Suzie...


 
well i'll retract my statement


----------



## chantal1922

*Jennifer Williams Talks About The Drink-In-The-Face Splash Heard Around The World *


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I want to listen, but don't want to hear Jen say "like" 100 times!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ I want to listen, but don't want to hear Jen say "like" 100 times!


 
she definitely did


----------



## chantal1922

The YBF has a recap of the interview
http://theybf.com/2011/08/03/jennif...ink-in-the-face-splash-heard-around-the-world


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ I want to listen, but don't want to hear Jen say "like" 100 times!



every times she speaks i want to blow my nose lol ugh


----------



## NYCBelle

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Eric is a punk and so scary. He threw that drink hard and close to her face. Liquid in your eye at that speed must've hurt big time. I can't imagine Jen throwing something on him, but who knows. His tweets are so irrational. He is such an idiot for riding this Basketball Wives train and paying any mind to it. Makes me think of Simon NYC and Slade OC. Let the girls be drama...boys stay out of it or you look like a loser! ALTHOUGH...i really do like Simon LOL
> 
> He is really showing his true colors. I think his actions show that he still cares for her and is extremely disturbed by her attempts to move one. He was the HOE and ruined the marriage...now he's angry she's moving on. SMDH



ugh he's such a douchebag.  and if that was alcohol that def burned her eyes ugh! a$$hole


----------



## Ladybug09

Shaquille O'Neal accused of tracking wife's car in new lawsuit
By Daily Mail Reporter

Last updated at 12:54 PM on 4th August 2011


Add to My Stories Share 
Shaquille O'Neal has been accused of tracking his wife's car in a new lawsuit.
The world-famous basketball player is accused of becoming so concerned that his wife Shaunie was meeting up with his mistress Vanessa Lopez that he began 'spying on her'.
Details of the lawsuit, obtained by U.S. website Radaronline.com and America's Star magazine, allege that O'Neal purchased 'advanced tracking software' to keep tabs on his spouse.
 New claims: A new lawsuit alleges that Shaquille O'Neal planted a tracking device on then-wife Shaunie's car

The lawsuit states: 'On September 25, 2009 O'Neal purchased an Ultimate Bluetooth Mobile Phone Spy, and an Ultimate People Finder Software system.

'At some point O'Neal had his wife's car wired and hired "Guidepoint," a company to place a GPS tracking system on her car to track her movements and her whereabouts.

 Intimidation: Shaquille is also accused of abusing police contacts for intimidation purposes

'On September 29, 2009 nervous that Vanessa Lopez had made good on her threat to meet with his wife, O'Neal had his henchmen, Derrick Mallet, check with "Guidepoint," to find out where his wife had been.'
The lawsuit was originally filed in 2010 by Shawn Darling, who was seeking in excess of $45,000 for 'emotional distress, invasion of privacy and civil racketeering'.
Darling claims that O'Neal attempted to use his various influences after he testified in favour of his ex-wife Shaunie, and hacked into his computer to 'frame him for possession of child pornography, have his house stormed by police, have him arrested for it, and have his computers confiscated while he is hauled off to jail as an accused child pornographer.'
In the 85-page document, Darling claims O'Neal used his government officials, including police officers and state attorneys, to help him in his quest to discredit proof Darling had of the sportsman's 'improper affair' with Newsweek magazine's Allison Samuels.

He states: 'Miami Beach Police Sergeant Jorge Alessandri responded to O'Neal that he got O'Neal's e-mails and that he will go over the information contained in them with a friend at the Miami-Dade State Attorney office.
'O'Neal along with Miami Beach Police Internal Affairs Unit, Sergeant Jorge Alessandri, Joe Wise, Donald Deluca, Jesus Pena, Timothy Devine, Justin Zormello, Robert Lara, Derrick Mallett, Joe Cavalerro, Jerome Crawfor, Mike Parris, and unnamed other persons embarked upon a mission to discredit, destroy, and ruin Darling in order to make sure that the proof that Darling had of O'Neals numerous acts would never see the light of day.'
The lawsuit continues: 'If the affair came to light, O'Neal knew his mother would be furious. O'Neal believed that by harming Darling, the proof of his improper relationship with Samuels would never come to light.
'O'Neal and his henchmen would stop and nothing to get what O'Neal needed. 

'O'Neal and his henchmen gave no pause, and had no problem with the ideas of manipulating the judicial system to accomplish whatever O'Neal needed.'




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-wifes-car-new-lawsuit.html#ixzz1U5mEmZ2E


----------



## tweegy

madness...





Ladybug09 said:


> Shaquille O'Neal accused of tracking wife's car in new lawsuit
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> 
> Last updated at 12:54 PM on 4th August 2011
> 
> 
> Add to My Stories Share
> Shaquille O'Neal has been accused of tracking his wife's car in a new lawsuit.
> The world-famous basketball player is accused of becoming so concerned that his wife Shaunie was meeting up with his mistress Vanessa Lopez that he began 'spying on her'.
> Details of the lawsuit, obtained by U.S. website Radaronline.com and America's Star magazine, allege that O'Neal purchased 'advanced tracking software' to keep tabs on his spouse.
> New claims: A new lawsuit alleges that Shaquille O'Neal planted a tracking device on then-wife Shaunie's car
> 
> The lawsuit states: 'On September 25, 2009 O'Neal purchased an Ultimate Bluetooth Mobile Phone Spy, and an Ultimate People Finder Software system.
> 
> 'At some point O'Neal had his wife's car wired and hired "Guidepoint," a company to place a GPS tracking system on her car to track her movements and her whereabouts.
> 
> Intimidation: Shaquille is also accused of abusing police contacts for intimidation purposes
> 
> 'On September 29, 2009 nervous that Vanessa Lopez had made good on her threat to meet with his wife, O'Neal had his henchmen, Derrick Mallet, check with "Guidepoint," to find out where his wife had been.'
> The lawsuit was originally filed in 2010 by Shawn Darling, who was seeking in excess of $45,000 for 'emotional distress, invasion of privacy and civil racketeering'.
> Darling claims that O'Neal attempted to use his various influences after he testified in favour of his ex-wife Shaunie, and hacked into his computer to 'frame him for possession of child pornography, have his house stormed by police, have him arrested for it, and have his computers confiscated while he is hauled off to jail as an accused child pornographer.'
> In the 85-page document, Darling claims O'Neal used his government officials, including police officers and state attorneys, to help him in his quest to discredit proof Darling had of the sportsman's 'improper affair' with Newsweek magazine's Allison Samuels.
> 
> He states: 'Miami Beach Police Sergeant Jorge Alessandri responded to O'Neal that he got O'Neal's e-mails and that he will go over the information contained in them with a friend at the Miami-Dade State Attorney office.
> 'O'Neal along with Miami Beach Police Internal Affairs Unit, Sergeant Jorge Alessandri, Joe Wise, Donald Deluca, Jesus Pena, Timothy Devine, Justin Zormello, Robert Lara, Derrick Mallett, Joe Cavalerro, Jerome Crawfor, Mike Parris, and unnamed other persons embarked upon a mission to discredit, destroy, and ruin Darling in order to make sure that the proof that Darling had of O'Neals numerous acts would never see the light of day.'
> The lawsuit continues: 'If the affair came to light, O'Neal knew his mother would be furious. O'Neal believed that by harming Darling, the proof of his improper relationship with Samuels would never come to light.
> 'O'Neal and his henchmen would stop and nothing to get what O'Neal needed.
> 
> 'O'Neal and his henchmen gave no pause, and had no problem with the ideas of manipulating the judicial system to accomplish whatever O'Neal needed.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-wifes-car-new-lawsuit.html#ixzz1U5mEmZ2E


----------



## too_cute

i hated the bullying in italy. i can't stand suzie, such a sh*t stirrer, so immature. she loves the conflict. i always disliked eric, he's an appalling person. not sure if i'm going to continue watching the show. i really didn't like the bullying.


----------



## Jahpson

it has come to my attention that Eric does have other children (notice the plural)







http://twitter.com/#!/EricWilliamsJr


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm watching the episode right now and watching Ev's daughter cry is breaking my heart.

Show's how disgusting the "men" Ev messes with are. Can't even get their ish together to be there for their daughter/almost step daughter.


----------



## pollinilove

like she said they do not come cause they hate eve. funny how eve left walker as soon as his money ran out


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> Shaquille O'Neal accused of tracking wife's car in new lawsuit
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> 
> Last updated at 12:54 PM on 4th August 2011
> 
> 
> Add to My Stories Share
> Shaquille O'Neal has been accused of tracking his wife's car in a new lawsuit.
> The world-famous basketball player is accused of becoming so concerned that his wife Shaunie was meeting up with his mistress Vanessa Lopez that he began 'spying on her'.
> Details of the lawsuit, obtained by U.S. website Radaronline.com and America's Star magazine, allege that O'Neal purchased 'advanced tracking software' to keep tabs on his spouse.
> New claims: A new lawsuit alleges that Shaquille O'Neal planted a tracking device on then-wife Shaunie's car
> 
> The lawsuit states: 'On September 25, 2009 O'Neal purchased an Ultimate Bluetooth Mobile Phone Spy, and an Ultimate People Finder Software system.
> 
> 'At some point O'Neal had his wife's car wired and hired "Guidepoint," a company to place a GPS tracking system on her car to track her movements and her whereabouts.
> 
> Intimidation: Shaquille is also accused of abusing police contacts for intimidation purposes
> 
> 'On September 29, 2009 nervous that Vanessa Lopez had made good on her threat to meet with his wife, O'Neal had his henchmen, Derrick Mallet, check with "Guidepoint," to find out where his wife had been.'
> The lawsuit was originally filed in 2010 by Shawn Darling, who was seeking in excess of $45,000 for 'emotional distress, invasion of privacy and civil racketeering'.
> Darling claims that O'Neal attempted to use his various influences after he testified in favour of his ex-wife Shaunie, and hacked into his computer to 'frame him for possession of child pornography, have his house stormed by police, have him arrested for it, and have his computers confiscated while he is hauled off to jail as an accused child pornographer.'
> In the 85-page document, Darling claims O'Neal used his government officials, including police officers and state attorneys, to help him in his quest to discredit proof Darling had of the sportsman's 'improper affair' with Newsweek magazine's Allison Samuels.
> 
> He states: 'Miami Beach Police Sergeant Jorge Alessandri responded to O'Neal that he got O'Neal's e-mails and that he will go over the information contained in them with a friend at the Miami-Dade State Attorney office.
> 'O'Neal along with Miami Beach Police Internal Affairs Unit, Sergeant Jorge Alessandri, Joe Wise, Donald Deluca, Jesus Pena, Timothy Devine, Justin Zormello, Robert Lara, Derrick Mallett, Joe Cavalerro, Jerome Crawfor, Mike Parris, and unnamed other persons embarked upon a mission to discredit, destroy, and ruin Darling in order to make sure that the proof that Darling had of O'Neals numerous acts would never see the light of day.'
> The lawsuit continues: 'If the affair came to light, O'Neal knew his mother would be furious. O'Neal believed that by harming Darling, the proof of his improper relationship with Samuels would never come to light.
> 'O'Neal and his henchmen would stop and nothing to get what O'Neal needed.
> 
> 'O'Neal and his henchmen gave no pause, and had no problem with the ideas of manipulating the judicial system to accomplish whatever O'Neal needed.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2022372/Shaquille-ONeal-accused-tracking-wifes-car-new-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...isn't Kobe's wife's name Vanessa Lopez....talk about a coincedence


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Do they ever carry anything besides a LV purses?


----------



## mzri

I'm impressed with Chad! I always viewed him as an idiot.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pollinilove said:


> like she said they do not come cause they hate eve. funny how eve left walker as soon as his money ran out


 
typical golddigger


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jen's voice is like nails on a chalkboard for me


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just with Eric's teeth AND his business partner's teeth!!!  My gawd


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I just with Eric's teeth AND his business partner's teeth!!!  My gawd


Ya Dig!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I just with Eric's teeth AND his business partner's teeth!!!  My gawd



and I think what we see is really the result of dental work *horrified*


----------



## New-New

"Everybody was going for the condoms; I was going for the dollars."

- Tami

That's why I love Tami.


----------



## meela188

I really can't take this make out session


----------



## tannedsilk

Looks like she threw the drinks first


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

What is with everybody throwing drinks?


----------



## tannedsilk

Sheds a whole new light on the situation.


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> and I think what we see is really the result of dental work *horrified*
> 
> hoopshype.com/players/eric_williams.jpg


Damn! Jen Sure has  alot of guts being with a guy that looks like something out of Resident Evil!


----------



## meela188

tannedsilk said:


> Sheds a whole new light on the situation.


 
Yep


----------



## tweegy

Why does every season finale end in drink being thrown!!?


----------



## tweegy

tannedsilk said:


> Sheds a whole new light on the situation.


Yup, but two wrongs dont make a right..


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> Yup, but two wrongs dont make a right..


right! He should have just walked away and let her silly butt just sit there.


----------



## tannedsilk

tannedsilk said:


> He meant that 'ish, what a disgrace. He threw it really hard, and she looked totally shocked. * Did anyone notice his shirt was wet at the back BEFORE he threw the drink. * Wtf is going on? guess we have to tune in next week.



Now it makes sense. 

BTW who is she to tell him to 'check' his mother - is she crazy???


----------



## chantal1922

Did Eric say Jen was almost 40? Geez these women are so immature.


----------



## tannedsilk

tweegy said:


> Yup, but two wrongs dont make a right..



True, but the whole picture makes it look different than him just throwing a drink in her face, there's a difference between retaliating and instigating.  She instigated and got more than she bargained for.


----------



## meela188

chantal1922 said:


> Did Eric say Jen was almost 40? Geez these women are so immature.


 
I thought Jen was in her twenties??? Evelyn is supposed to be the oldest in the group and she claims to be 35; it figures all these women in media lie about their age. I thought Nicki Manaj was 26 until that police report came out


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> right! He should have just walked away and let her silly butt just sit there.


Right! 


You wanna throw drinks, you should know if the man has the aim to chug a drink square at you!!


----------



## tweegy

tannedsilk said:


> He meant that 'ish, what a disgrace. He threw it really hard, and she looked totally shocked.  Did anyone notice his shirt was wet at the back *BEFORE he threw the drink. * Wtf is going on? guess we have to tune in next week.


I didnt Notice that !!!! Bahahaha!!


----------



## tweegy

tannedsilk said:


> True, but the whole picture makes it look different than him just throwing a drink in her face, there's a difference between retaliating and instigating.  She instigated and got more than she bargained for.




I agree.. but still...


----------



## bimmer23

what dress ws jennifer wearing to her divorce party?// alexander mcqeen???


----------



## tannedsilk

tweegy said:


> I agree.. but still...



I hear you....


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Did Eric say Jen was almost 40? Geez these women are so immature.



I remember Jen and Eve saying they were the same age.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

chantal1922 said:


> did eric say jen was almost 40? Geez these women are so immature.


 
ita


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> I remember Jen and Eve saying they were the same age.


 
You know celebs/semi-celebs lie about their age!


----------



## yellow08

Ev "stay" around so she knooooows the game! Stop trying to make a playa a husband!


----------



## GTOFan

I liked Chad tonight.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

chantal1922 said:


> Did Eric say Jen was almost 40? Geez these women are so immature.


I believe he said going to be 40 in three years so she must be 37.


----------



## Sassys

glamourgirlnikk said:


> You know celebs/semi-celebs lie about their age!



But I remember them saying they were my age 36.  Doubt they would say they were that old if they weren't (trust me, I am no longer telling people I am 36, 35 sounds better lol)


----------



## NYCBelle

lmfao that the doll on the cake also had a lump on his forehead hahahaha!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

It was an ok finale


----------



## .pursefiend.

i kinda figured he was provoked. just wasnt sure when i made my previous statement 3 days ago. 

her "divorce party" was tacky but the cake was funny as hell


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> i kinda figured he was provoked. just wasnt sure when i made my previous statement 3 days ago.
> 
> her "divorce party" was tacky but the cake was funny as hell



I thought there would be more people there it was only Big Gay Al and his friend and the bbw minus Royce and Meeka of course


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> I thought there would be more people there it was only Big Gay Al and his friend and the bbw minus Royce and Meeka of course


 
right! at first i thought they rented the whole club but seems like they only bought a table like regular people in the club.


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> right! at first i thought they rented the whole club but seems like they only bought a table like regular people in the club.



I was dying when Tami was just picking up the dollar bills smh...LOL!


----------



## NY_Mami

I need a preview of the reunion... lol....


----------



## Jahpson

Jen must be 35. she said she was 34 on the first season


----------



## pinklipgloss33

That guy that Jen was kissing, the one she was set up with by Al is NOT cute....at all.


----------



## tonij2000

pinklipgloss33 said:


> That guy that Jen was kissing, the one she was set up with by Al is NOT cute....at all.



and neither is his hair do.


----------



## needloub

^So true!

All I know is that Chad played Evelyn on tv. It is not ok to go out to lunch with a person of the opposite sex that you have had sex with prior! Period! He basically told her that that if she forbids him, he will continue to do so behind her back. The sex between them must be good....she is an idiot.


----------



## Isacole

I watch this show too & admit to liking it. I find it funny what these girls think are problems, all they seem to do all day is shop & go out to eat. They create drama amongst themselves becasue they have nothing else going on in their lives. Shawny and Evelyn at least have tried to do more w/ their lives than live off monies from their ex's.


----------



## pollinilove

how can suzie hang out with al he is the one who told on her to eve?


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> how can suzie hang out with al he is the one who told on her to eve?


 
LOL. How can any of them hang out with one another.  They all talk smack about each other.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> ^So true!
> 
> All I know is that Chad played Evelyn on tv. It is not ok to go out to lunch with a person of the opposite sex that you have had sex with prior! Period! He basically told her that that if she forbids him, he will continue to do so behind her back. The sex between them must be good....she is an idiot.


 
But Eve met and started dating him while he was with someone else, so she has nnnnnnoooooo room to lay ground!  

Chad is gonna do Chad!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Isacole said:


> I watch this show too & admit to liking it. I find it funny what these girls think are problems, all they seem to do all day is shop & go out to eat. They create drama amongst themselves becasue they have nothing else going on in their lives.* Shawny and Evelyn at least have tried to do more w/ their lives than live off monies from their ex's*.


 
Evelyn?  How so?  Co-owning a low profiting overpriced shoe store and bagging another baller isn't doing much...


----------



## hunniesochic

They all have diarrhea of the mouth but Suzie just won't stop. She's constantly kissing a** or going back telling something someone said. OMG I'd kick her out and get it over with.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> But Eve met and started dating him while he was with someone else, so she has nnnnnnoooooo room to lay ground!
> 
> Chad is gonna do Chad!



I agree with you. I guess I forgot Evelyn is not a decent woman to begin with


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> They all have diarrhea of the mouth but Suzie just won't stop. She's constantly kissing a** or going back telling something someone said. OMG I'd kick her out and get it over with.


 
Suzi has runtelldat syndrome!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Suzi has runtelldat syndrome!


----------



## hunniesochic

DC-Cutie said:


> Suzi has runtelldat syndrome!



LOL I had to google...how funny.

*Urban Dictionary: run tell dat*


----------



## Sassys

hunniesochic said:


> LOL I had to google...how funny.
> 
> *Urban Dictionary: run tell dat*


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Suzi has runtelldat syndrome!



 yep!


----------



## serafina

Was I the only one shocked to know that thats not Jen's natural eye color? :wondering
Lol it really came as a disappointment to me.

And Ev is an idiot. Seems like Chad would be able to get away with anything but simply changing the topic to telling her he wants to jump her bones. What a ditzy bird.


----------



## Ladybug09

pollinilove said:


> how can suzie hang out with al he is the one who told on her to eve?


 cause she is desperate to belong...


----------



## New-New

serafina said:


> Was I the only one shocked to know that thats not Jen's natural eye color? :wondering



Yes. Lol. 

No shade, but yeah.


----------



## .pursefiend.

serafina said:


> Was I the only one shocked to know that thats not Jen's natural eye color? :wondering
> *Lol it really came as a disappointment to me.*
> 
> And Ev is an idiot. Seems like Chad would be able to get away with anything but simply changing the topic to telling her he wants to jump her bones. What a ditzy bird.


 
this made me giggle. 
i'm sorry she killed your dreams lol


----------



## Sassys

serafina said:


> Was I the only one shocked to know that thats not Jen's natural eye color? :wondering
> Lol it really came as a disappointment to me.


 
I think someone on here outed that last season lol


----------



## serafina

Hahahaha really?! Her light eyes against her gorgeous dark creamy complexion is what made me find her so exotic and pretty. And then to find it it was fake.... meh!


----------



## Sassys

serafina said:


> Hahahaha really?! Her light eyes against her gorgeous dark creamy complexion is what made me find her so exotic and pretty. And then to find it it was fake.... meh!


 

Jen is Exotic????


----------



## hunniesochic

sassys said:


> jen is exotic????



lol!


----------



## hunniesochic

Does it annoy anyone the way Jen talks? She use kindergarten vocabulary, says "like" a lot, but what annoys me the most is the way she drag out the last word of her sentence.


----------



## serafina

LOL yeah!! I always find darker skin with lighter eyes exotic!!


----------



## Sassys

serafina said:


> LOL yeah!! I always find darker skin with lighter eyes exotic!!


 

Oh! I call that a typical girl from the hood


----------



## shopingisfun

Isacole said:


> I watch this show too & admit to liking it. I find it funny what these girls think are problems, all they seem to do all day is shop & go out to eat. They create drama amongst themselves becasue they have nothing else going on in their lives. Shawny and Evelyn at least have tried to do more w/ their lives than live off monies from their ex's.



What has Evelyn tried to do to make money besides her store Dulce.  Ev is not worth a third of what Jennifer is worth. Jennifer has real estate investments, profits from Flirty Girl Fitness and profits from a nonprofit organization.  In fact Shawny's net worth is 35 million, Jennifer's net worth is 25 million, Evelyn's net worth is only 1.5 million, Suzie's net worth is 4 million, Tami's net worth is 500,000, Royce net worth is 5 million, and who knows what Meeka's net worth is but her husband's net worth is about 40 million.


----------



## shopingisfun

serafina said:


> Was I the only one shocked to know that thats not Jen's natural eye color? :wondering
> Lol it really came as a disappointment to me.
> 
> And Ev is an idiot. Seems like Chad would be able to get away with anything but simply changing the topic to telling her he wants to jump her bones. What a ditzy bird.




Many celebrities bank on enhancing their beauty by use of plastic surgery, Botox or some other procedure. I think putting on contacts is not that serious so why not if it looks nice.   However, I do not know why so many people were surprised to find Jens eyes weren't real - it seemed obvious that she wears contacts. 

Not that I'm a gold digger, but Chad does not seem that cute to me - only his pockets make him attractive. I actually think he kind of behaves like  an a*s.


----------



## Sassys

shopingisfun said:


> What has Evelyn tried to do to make money besides her store Dulce. Ev is not worth a third of what Jennifer is worth. Jennifer has real estate investments, profits from Flirty Girl Fitness and profits from a nonprofit organization. In fact Shawny's net worth is 35 million, Jennifer's net worth is 25 million, Evelyn's net worth is only 1.5 million, Suzie's net worth is 4 million, Tami's net worth is 500,000, Royce net worth is 5 million, and who knows what Meeka's net worth is but her husband's net worth is about 40 million.


 
Where are you getting this info?  How they hell can Royce, Suzie and Evelyn have millions???? If Evelyn had so much money, she would not have told the producers give her more money to do another season and she would not be walking around with 3year old LV bags.  Also, none of them live in million dollar Miami homes.  They all live in standard miami condos (Evelyn shared an apartment) and does not solely own Dulce.


----------



## chantal1922

I am also wondering where this net worth info is coming from. It wouldn't surprise me if  Jen has a few millions (divorce and other business ventures) but Evelyn, Suzie and Royce?!


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> I am also wondering where this net worth info is coming from. It wouldn't surprise me if Jen has a few millions (divorce and other business ventures) but Evelyn, Suzie and Royce?!


 

Those girls don't have a pot to piss in. No way they have millions, let alone hundreds of thousands.  Eric was not that big of a player (I never heard of him), doubt he had major millions either.  Hell, Kenny Amderson was more of a household name then Eric.

Like I said, they all live in standard miami condos (top rent is $5000.00 a month).  Royce has a house in Orlando and it to is very basic.

If Evelyn had millions, she would not be selling $2 t-shirts.


----------



## grazia

Jennifer has profits from NON-profit orgs? That's just mean of her!


----------



## grazia

DC-Cutie said:


> Suzi has runtelldat syndrome!





That's a good one. But Suzie used to be the queen of Miami. I wonder what happened. She's now like a little bish trying to keep in the popular group.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Oh! I call that a typical girl from the hood


----------



## Ladybug09

shopingisfun said:


> What has Evelyn tried to do to make money besides her store Dulce. Ev is not worth a third of what Jennifer is worth. Jennifer has real estate investments, profits from Flirty Girl Fitness and profits from a nonprofit organization. In fact Shawny's net worth is 35 million, Jennifer's net worth is 25 million, Evelyn's net worth is only 1.5 million, Suzie's net worth is 4 million, Tami's net worth is 500,000, Royce net worth is 5 million, and who knows what Meeka's net worth is but her husband's net worth is about 40 million.


 Personal, or payouts and CHILD SUPPORT net worth???


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Personal, or payouts and CHILD SUPPORT net worth???


 
Still is nowhere near millions.  None of them were with major ball players except Shaunie.  Kenny *did* have money and had endorsements back in the day.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

shopingisfun said:


> What has Evelyn tried to do to make money besides her store Dulce.  Ev is not worth a third of what Jennifer is worth. Jennifer has real estate investments, profits from Flirty Girl Fitness and profits from a nonprofit organization.  In fact Shawny's net worth is 35 million, Jennifer's net worth is 25 million, Evelyn's net worth is only 1.5 million, Suzie's net worth is 4 million, Tami's net worth is 500,000, Royce net worth is 5 million, and who knows what Meeka's net worth is but her husband's net worth is about 40 million.



What has Jen done to earn $25 million?  She should take a speech class if she has all that dough LOL! 




grazia said:


> Jennifer has profits from NON-profit orgs? That's just mean of her!




Yeah something doesnt sound right there LOL!


----------



## Sassys

If Evelyn had $1.5million her mother would not be living in Bruckner Blvd Housing Projects in The Bronx (one of the worst projects in NYC)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

shopingisfun said:


> What has Evelyn tried to do to make money besides her store Dulce.  Ev is not worth a third of what Jennifer is worth. Jennifer has real estate investments, profits from Flirty Girl Fitness and *profits from a nonprofit organization*.  In fact Shawny's net worth is 35 million, Jennifer's net worth is 25 million, Evelyn's net worth is only 1.5 million, Suzie's net worth is 4 million, Tami's net worth is 500,000, Royce net worth is 5 million, and who knows what Meeka's net worth is but her husband's net worth is about 40 million.





i read an estimate of Kim Kardashian's net worth being around $35 million. Now THAT girl is hustlin'. Ain't NO WAY these girls are keeping up with K!


----------



## mzri

Sassys said:


> Where are you getting this info?  How they hell can Royce, Suzie and Evelyn have millions???? If Evelyn had so much money, she would not have told the producers give her more money to do another season and *she would not be walking around with 3year old LV bags*.  Also, none of them live in million dollar Miami homes.  They all live in standard miami condos (Evelyn shared an apartment) and does not solely own Dulce.



Not to defend Ev... (I'd never defend her smh) but I think that if you have the older bags you may as well use them on occasion. I don't think it's indicative of how much money she has (or doesn't have in her case).


----------



## Ladybug09

^^agree


----------



## hunniesochic

Their net-worth is ri.di.cu.lous! I don't believe it for a second that they have that type of money except Shaunie. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sassys

Both Jennifer Williams & Eric Williams called in to The Breakfast Club to chop it up with Charlamagne, DJ Envy, and Angela Yee about last night's "Basketball Wives" season finale.  And after Eric aggressively threw that drink in her face, folks were in an uproar.

Here's the highlights from Jen's interview:

    * Jen says she's keeping the "Williams" last name because she earned it.  And anybody who has a problem with it is silly.  And no, she didn't find her divorce party disrespectful.
    * The issue with Eric's mom is that Jen feels Eric's mom was very disrespectful to her and apparently his mom told her she didn't have her blessing before Jen married Eric.  They haven't spoken since the wedding.
    * She wouldn't go into Royce's colored contacts jab, but said she refuses to film with Royce because she doesn't want to make her relevant.  And she needs to stop shopping at the children's store.
    * She never thought Eric would actually throw a glass of water so forcefully at her face, even though she threw a drink on his back. But the glass hit her in her chin.  So it should be assault.
    * The reunion was very dramaful.
    * She says the "white boy" she's been running around with his not her "boyfriend."  She's not exclusive to anyone and has no titles.  {Doesn't mean they're not getting it in though.}

Eric Williams' interview

    * About why he threw a drink in Jen's face: "You now DAMN well why I threw a drink in her face. She dishonored my mother."
    * He says he was upset about conversations between Jen and his mother before the wedding and she put all their business on the "stupid magazine" Sister2Sister.
    * Charlamagne asked what was going through the 'knot' during the divorce party segment. {DEAD}
    * Eric said everything was staged that Jennifer was doing on that final episode and she needs to come clean.
    * He was extra pissy about Jennifer telling him to "check his mother".  And the world shouldn't have been told about their drama just to make a story for herself.
    * Eric claims Jennifer is lying about the glass hitting her chin and she just wants sympathy from the world.  He says he doesn't apologize for the reaction even though it was aggressive.
    * He said, "The chick is still married and she's doing some reckless sh*t on tv."
    * Eric says Jennifer has changed completely since the show started.


ybf.com


----------



## Sassys

hunniesochic said:


> Their net-worth is ri.di.cu.lous! I don't believe it for a second that they have that type of money except Shaunie. Correct me if I'm wrong.



You are not wrong.


----------



## Sassys

mzri said:


> Not to defend Ev... (I'd never defend her smh) but I think that if you have the older bags you may as well use them on occasion. I don't think it's indicative of how much money she has (or doesn't have in her case).




Evelyn is the type of gold digger who wants to flash to the world, she has the latest and best.  Whether it be clothes, shoes, handbags or cars.  The fact that none of her bags are the "latest must have item" says a lot about how fake/putting on a show she is.  There is nothing wrong with carrying 3yr old designer bags, but Evelyn and Jenn are not the type.  They think it is beneath them.  

If Royce, Tami, Meeka or Suzi carried around a "it" bag from 2yrs ago, they would definitely mock them, because they feel they are not with the times.  Just like if they saw Royce wear the "timberland Manolo Blahnik boots", they would mock her and say, those sh$ts are so 2002.

The fact that we have never seen Evelyn rock any Hermes bags, exotic material bags or the limited edition LV Tribute Patchwork bag, shows that Evelyn does not have a pot to piss in.  Now you might say, "maybe she doesn't like those bags"; doesn't matter, she is the type that would get it, just so people can see her with it and think she's got it like that.


----------



## .pursefiend.

his a** is crazy. smh


http://necolebitchie.com/2011/08/09/jennifer-eric-speak-on-last-nights-episode-of-basketball-wives/#more-148260



> Jennifer & Eric Williams Speak On Basketball Wives &#8216;Drink Throwing&#8217; Episode
> Tue, Aug 09 2011 by Necole *****ie and Kimmy | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> This morning, Jennifer Williams and Eric Williams called into Power 105.1fm&#8217;s Breakfast Club Morning Show and talked about the infamous &#8216;drink throwing&#8217; scene on last night&#8217;s episode of Basketball Wives. Last week, everyone jumped on Eric for throwing a drink on Jennifer, however, it was revealed this week that Jennifer threw the drink first. When asked did she think she provoked the drink throwing from Eric, Jennifer responded &#8220;I probably did provoke him but so what. If I slap him are you going to slap the sh*t out of me too?&#8221;
> 
> Check out both sides of their stories on Jen beating up the Eric Pinata, the drink throwing scene and Jen&#8217;s fall out with Eric&#8217;s mother below:
> 
> On beating up the &#8216;Eric piñata&#8217; at the divorce party
> JEN: It&#8217;s a divorce party; it&#8217;s all about independence and about having fun. I thought it was funny, it wasn&#8217;t anything serious. I actually thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> ERIC: First of all, the knot was upset really, I wasn&#8217;t upset. It was the knot because they done put the knot back on there. Damn, y&#8217;all motherf*ckers done made the knot famous! Besides that I really didn&#8217;t care about the piñata and the whole exorcist they were doing. It was near a blood sacrifice on that damn thing if you ask me but it is what it is. Through it all, I&#8217;m still the topic of discussion.
> 
> On the issues between Jen and Eric&#8217;s Mother
> JEN: Well, his mother was very rude to me before we got married. She was like, &#8220;You do not have my blessing.&#8221; We went through a lot. Basically, I got married and she was at my wedding. She never told me congratulations, she had like a stank face the whole time and I never saw her after we got married. That day was the last time I seen her.
> 
> ERIC: Listen, that stuff goes on all the time.  [It's hard] To get my mother to actually like you all the way but you&#8217;re going to respect what the f*ck she has to say. That was for your ears and your ears only, it wasn&#8217;t for the world to hear, ya dig. That was three f*cking years ago, why are you bringing that sh*t up now for a story for yourself? So don&#8217;t give me the bull! I&#8217;m in this f*cking for real, I&#8217;m not trying to make a career. You know she&#8217;s trying to make a career. You see the way they set up the whole show? That sh*t is around me and my emotions and my relationship. She&#8217;s going out there looking like an alco[holic]. She&#8217;s drinking the devils drink, they got you talking about condoms this & condoms that. The only thing you&#8217;re talking out of your mouth about  is smashing. Is that a good example for for yourself? She needs to check [her]self. You need to check her too [talking to Angela Yee], that&#8217;s your best friend that you&#8217;ve known from day one but you let her go down that road like that too..
> 
> On Eric throwing a drink in Jennifer&#8217;s face
> JEN: Okay, here&#8217;s the thing, I know it looks like I threw a drink on him but there&#8217;s so much to that scene that they edited down. It was quite extensive. I get it that they have to chop it up. So I was just frustrated&#8230;we didn&#8217;t get anywhere. So he walked away, I picked up the glass and I threw it but I threw it in his direction. I was not aiming it at his head or to get on him, I just kind of tossed it and threw it down. I saw my producer over there so obviously I wasn&#8217;t trying to throw the glass to get it on anyone. But I&#8217;m sure it was like an ego thing and his pride was involved. Honestly, in a million years I never would have never thought that he would actually throw a drink on me and it was the way he did it&#8230;very aggressive and forceful. I don&#8217;t know if you guys can tell but the glass actually hit my chin and it was really hard and I was in shock.
> 
> Once I got passed the initial shock of him throwing the drink I was like &#8220;Wow, okay we taking it there?&#8221; So I guess I got to get a little gangster and it was not allegedly that the glass hit my chin. The glass did hit my chin and so it was definitely some form of assault.
> 
> I probably did provoke him but, so what. If I slap him, are you going to slap the sh*t out of me too?
> 
> ERIC: Listen, I tried to go away. That was really an emotional time when she was talking about my mother. I was emotional then at the time because I was pulling between her and my mother at the same time but I still married her. So for her to say check my mother&#8230;.
> 
> The reaction from everybody in the world might be &#8220;Damn, why did he do that,&#8221; but listen I don&#8217;t apologize for the reaction. The reaction was good because you motherf*ckers don&#8217;t know what the f*ck is going on. All the world&#8217;s opinions really can kiss my ass. I don&#8217;t care about that, ya dig. I just know what&#8217;s going on within my life and that my sh*t was the one on TV being exposed and my name being dragged around.  Remember the chick is still married, ya dig. She was doing some reckless sh*t on TV. I love that fact because that ain&#8217;t going to do nothing but help me in court. But on the rest of that stuff, I&#8217;m the one going through the situation and all that and if it wasn&#8217;t for me, nobody on that panel would know about b, so lets keep it f*cking 100.
> 
> She&#8217;s not acting herself and you know it. She&#8217;s changed 350 degrees. So all that stuff that&#8217;s going on right now, I don&#8217;t even know her. So the splash of thy holy water, I had to Baptize that ass, ya dig.
> 
> Watch both interviews below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more:


----------



## DC-Cutie

ya dig...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ya dig...


 
I dig...


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> If Evelyn had $1.5million her mother would not be living in Bruckner Blvd Housing Projects in The Bronx (one of the worst projects in NYC)



$900,000 would be spent at Louis Vuitton. so what are you talking about? LOLOLOL

mother would still be in the projects, Eve still renting


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> $900,000 would be spent at Louis Vuitton. so what are you talking about? LOLOLOL
> 
> mother would still be in the projects, Eve still renting


 
basic!


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## shopingisfun

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i read an estimate of Kim Kardashian's net worth being around $35 million. Now THAT girl is hustlin'. Ain't NO WAY these girls are keeping up with K!



This is the website that say Kim Kardashian's net worth is estimated at 35 million
http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/kim-kardashian-net-worth/

That is the same website that gives an estimate of the basketball wives net worth.


----------



## Sassys

shopingisfun said:


> This is the website that say Kim Kardashian's net worth is estimated at 35 million
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/kim-kardashian-net-worth/
> 
> That is the same website that gives an estimate of the basketball wives net worth.


 
This site is wrong!  Those girls are NOT millionaires, not even close.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

shopingisfun said:


> What has Evelyn tried to do to make money besides her store Dulce.  Ev is not worth a third of what Jennifer is worth. Jennifer has real estate investments, profits from Flirty Girl Fitness and profits from a nonprofit organization.  In fact Shawny's net worth is 35 million, Jennifer's net worth is 25 million, Evelyn's net worth is only 1.5 million, Suzie's net worth is 4 million, Tami's net worth is 500,000, Royce net worth is 5 million, and who knows what Meeka's net worth is but her husband's net worth is about 40 million.


 


Sassys said:


> Where are you getting this info?  How they hell can Royce, Suzie and Evelyn have millions???? If Evelyn had so much money, she would not have told the producers give her more money to do another season and she would not be walking around with 3year old LV bags.  Also, none of them live in million dollar Miami homes.  They all live in standard miami condos (Evelyn shared an apartment) and does not solely own Dulce.


 


shopingisfun said:


> This is the website that say Kim Kardashian's net worth is estimated at 35 million
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/kim-kardashian-net-worth/
> 
> That is the same website that gives an estimate of the basketball wives net worth.


 


Sassys said:


> This site is wrong!  Those girls are NOT millionaires, not even close.


 

There is a difference between someone's net worth and how much money they actually have.  Net worth is a combination of bank accounts, assets, business ventures, etc.  Yes Kim has many business ventures, but she is not the sole owner of them so she does not keep 100% of the profits. Also, you have to keep in mind that she has stylists, makeup artists, bills and other things to pay for, so do I think Kim K's net worth is $35 million, yes. Do I think Kim K actually has $35 million, no. 

Now for these "basketball wives" the only ones that I actually think have money are Jen and Shaunie. Royce, Suzie, Tami, and Ev are certainly NOT millionaires.....I just find it hard to believe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

why have we NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home?
Why does royce never have car keys or a purse?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

that cake was dead wrong. i mean, i just think he was the bad guy and now she just look dumb. i can see why Eric is so pissed but i still think the drink throwing is ridiculous. and the divorce party wasn't much of a party. basically a date with a new man while her girls watched.


----------



## hunniesochic

DC-Cutie said:


> why have we NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home?
> Why does royce never have car keys or a purse?



No one gives enough sh*t about Suzie to visit her.
Royce can't afford a purse, much less a car. She can't afford fabric, either. Can't you tell half of the fabric on her clothes are missing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> No one gives a sh*t about Suzie to visit her.
> Royce can't afford a car, much less a purse. Can't you tell her half of the fabric on her clothes are missing? She can't afford fabric, either.



OK..  I will say, I've seen docs floating on the innernets that show Royce owning her home flat out!  And she's posted pics of her car, I think it's a Lexus.  She has money, she just doesn't dress well


----------



## hunniesochic

flsurfergirl3 said:


> that cake was dead wrong. i mean, i just think he was the bad guy and now she just look dumb. i can see why Eric is so pissed but i still think the drink throwing is ridiculous. and the divorce party wasn't much of a party. basically a date with a new man while *her girls watched*.



that included Al...


----------



## hunniesochic

DC-Cutie said:


> OK..  I will say, I've seen docs floating on the innernets that show Royce owning her home flat out!  And she's posted pics of her car, I think it's a Lexus.  She has money, she just doesn't dress well



Apparently I am late as heck but Royce is Dwight Howard baby mama?!?! Maybe she do have money in the bank. But in an article from awhile stated that Royce got $500,000 and a mansion but he took back the car and closed her bank account. Maybe that's why she never have car keys on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> Apparently I am late as heck but Royce is Dwight Howard baby mama?!?! Maybe she do have money in the bank. But in an article from awhile stated that Royce got $500,000 and a mansion but he took back the car and closed her bank account. Maybe that's why she never have car keys on her.



he didn't..  she talked about it on twitter, he confirmed.  they're friends   And one can't close another's primary account.


----------



## tonij2000

I didn't get to watch the whole show: My dish stopped getting reception during Jens make out session in the club...

But, here's my take. Eric was wrong for slamming that drink in Jen's face, period and  Jen is just wrong. She married him knowing that he had just been unfaithful, stayed with him and three years later when he attempts to be a better husband to her, she plays childish games like calling and texting him asking for return calls to make sure that he was ok, then when he would show up, she teased him with "I don't know what I"m going to do about my situation." I think she wanted to punish him and hurt him like he has hurt her.

She listens to "friends" like Evelyn who tell her to cheat on Eric, takes naked pics of herself (who takes naked pics just to store in cell phone?) and the best thing that she can find to make out with is a dude with bangs.

I was so disappointed with her when she called herself a bad bish. Eric was right, she does need to find herself.


----------



## tonij2000

DC-Cutie said:


> why have we NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home?
> *Why does royce never have car keys or a purse?*



Royce keeps her money and keys in her tube socks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> I didn't get to watch the whole show: My dish stopped getting reception during Jens make out session in the club...
> 
> But, here's my take. Eric was wrong for slamming that drink in Jen's face, period and Jen is just wrong. She married him knowing that he had just been unfaithful, stayed with him and three years later when he attempts to be a better husband to her, she plays childish games like calling and texting him asking for return calls to make sure that he was ok, then when he would show up, she teased him with "I don't know what I"m going to do about my situation." I think she wanted to punish him and hurt him like he has hurt her.
> 
> She listens to "friends" like Evelyn who tell her to cheat on Eric, takes naked pics of herself (who takes naked pics just to store in cell phone?) and the best thing that she can find to make out with is a dude with bangs.
> 
> I was so disappointed with her when she called herself a bad bish. Eric was right, she does need to find herself.


 

I will say, no matter how you feel about someone's mother you don't tell their child to 'check your mother'.  I mean WTF, did Jen think Eric wasn't going to defend his mother?  Jen was all kinds of wrong for even bringing that subject up.  It was an off-camera conversation, it should have stayed that way.  

Funny how she'll address the subject of his mother, but side-step, two-step, running man, moonwalk, cupid shuffle the hell away from answering questions about her colored contacts!  Girl.... bye.com!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> OK.. I will say, I've seen docs floating on the innernets that show Royce owning her home flat out! And she's posted pics of her car, I think it's a Lexus. She has money, she just doesn't dress well


 
she tweeted a mercedes



tonij2000 said:


> Royce keeps her money and keys in her tube socks.


 

lawwwwwd 


ETA: I just cant see how Star Jones didn't see Al for the flaming fairy that he was/is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> ETA: I just cant see how Star Jones didn't see Al for the flaming fairy that he was/is.


 
Star must have worn the same foggy glasses that Terry McMillian wore...  **side-eye**...


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Star must have worn the same foggy glasses that Terry McMillian wore... **side-eye**...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> why have we NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home?
> Why does royce never have car keys or a purse?


 
Probably does not want cameras in her home.  I don't blame her.

I also don't think Jen's apartment is where she really lives.  It looks very generic, like they rent it for the show (they did the same thing for Pepa when she had that reality show).


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Star must have worn the same foggy glasses that Terry McMillian wore... **side-eye**...


 
Star and Terry had the typical "I am getting old and never married - So I might as well just marry anyone" syndrome. Just so they can say "I am married".  Typical, I rather have someone than no one.

My cousin has the same syndrome, except her dud is not gay.  Just a butt ugly uneducated moron that none of her friends like, nor does anyone in my family; his also can't stand him and always ask my cousin, why is she with such an idiot and why in the world did she have his child.

I am working on getting treatment for her syndrome.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> why have we NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home?
> Why does royce never have car keys or a purse?


Have we even seen the OUTSIDE of Suzie home?  I don't ever recall even seeing that.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Have we even seen the OUTSIDE of Suzie home? I don't ever recall even seeing that.


 

Yes.  When she was meeting with that football player. He came to her building and she came outside to say by to him (he was leaving for training camp)


----------



## pinklipgloss33

tonij2000 said:


> I didn't get to watch the whole show: My dish stopped getting reception during Jens make out session in the club...
> 
> But, here's my take. Eric was wrong for slamming that drink in Jen's face, period and  Jen is just wrong. She married him knowing that he had just been unfaithful, stayed with him and three years later when he attempts to be a better husband to her, she plays childish games like calling and texting him asking for return calls to make sure that he was ok, then when he would show up, she teased him with "I don't know what I"m going to do about my situation." I think she wanted to punish him and hurt him like he has hurt her.
> 
> She listens to "friends" like Evelyn who tell her to cheat on Eric, takes naked pics of herself (who takes naked pics just to store in cell phone?) and the best thing that *she can find to make out with is a dude with bangs.
> *
> I was so disappointed with her when she called herself a bad bish. Eric was right, she does need to find herself.


:lolots:


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Yes.  When she was meeting with that football player. He came to her building and she came outside to say by to him (he was leaving for training camp)


Whoa...I totally missed that episode because I don't recall this.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Whoa...I totally missed that episode because I don't recall this.


 
It was last season


----------



## Sassys

Sneak Peak at Reunion http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/681670/the-reunion-part-1-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1669016


----------



## needloub

Thanks for the clip! I am definitely watching tomorrow night!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

this gonna be good!


----------



## hunniesochic

seem like people that are not in Ev, Jen, and Shaunie group are all non-mother-f***ing-factor. Oh, please.


----------



## Kansashalo

Dag WTF is going on with them in Italy?  I'm sorry but I would have laid Tammy's a$$ out the first time she started - I can't stand loud bishes as it is so she would have been definitely been popped.  You can't take the "high, mature road" with bishes like that - all they understand is an a$$ whippin'.

And Suzy.....*smdh*  I think she is constantly telling and stirring up stuff with Meka and Tammy to keep the target off her back - still not sure why on EARTH she would want to hang out with them anyway, but whatever...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenn is a dumb.  I'm listening to her talk about her upcoming date with Al's friend and she says, "It's just gonna be me, him and I". WTF?


----------



## juneping

i am very late to this show...but i saw tami beat up meeka....was meeka that worth beating? gosh...it was scary. i'd be sent to the hospital if someone attacked me like that....


----------



## retrofaxie

hunniesochic said:


> Apparently I am late as heck but Royce is Dwight Howard baby mama?!?! Maybe she do have money in the bank. But in an article from awhile stated that Royce got $500,000 and a mansion but he took back the car and closed her bank account. Maybe that's why she never have car keys on her.



dwight howard had a judge put a gag order on royce and she is not permitted to speak about him or their child on the show, and if she does he would take everything away. couple months ago he took her to court to try and take everything from her cause he thought her tweeting pics of their son and talking about him on the radio was violating the court order. don't you notice that on the show she is portrayed as a dancer, but it is never mentioned that she's dwight howard son's mother. how you think she would be on the show if she was not in some relationship or association with a nba player.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Jenn is a dumb.  I'm listening to her talk about her upcoming date with Al's friend and she says, "It's just gonna be me, him and I". WTF?



I want to know what the hell University of Maryland was thinking when they admitted her.


----------



## hunniesochic

retrofaxie said:


> dwight howard had a judge put a gag order on royce and she is not permitted to speak about him or their child on the show, and if she does he would take everything away. couple months ago he took her to court to try and take everything from her cause he thought her tweeting pics of their son and talking about him on the radio was violating the court order. don't you notice that on the show she is portrayed as a dancer, but it is never mentioned that she's dwight howard son's mother. how you think she would be on the show if she was not in some relationship or association with a nba player.



I didn't feel the need to google every single person on reality TV to see why they're on a reality-TV show. Common sense tells me she could of been some basketball player's ex GF/ finance/ wife and not just a dancer like she was portrait on TV, or she wouldn't be on the show if she was just a dancer. I was also assuming that it was just any other NBA player...not someone major like DH.


----------



## tweegy

retrofaxie said:


> dwight howard had a judge put a gag order on royce and she is not permitted to speak about him or their child on the show, and if she does he would take everything away. couple months ago he took her to court to try and take everything from her cause he thought her tweeting pics of their son and talking about him on the radio was violating the court order. don't you notice that on the show she is portrayed as a dancer, but it is never mentioned that she's dwight howard son's mother. how you think she would be on the show if she was not in some relationship or association with a nba player.


Yeah I always wondered what Royce's deal was.. I was shocked when she mentioned that she was a mother.. But I always assumed she was just a dancer seeing as the show was not strict on the "wife" part of Basketball wives..


----------



## NYCBelle

can't wait for this reunion "***** you ain't in the circle!!"  lmfao


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> can't wait for this reunion "***** you ain't in the circle!!"  lmfao




Securityyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## gre8dane

NYCBelle said:


> can't wait for this reunion *"***** you ain't in the circle!!" *lmfao


 
"...in the circle..." - these little girls!  It will be comedy for sure!!  

I also hope they address Eric throwing the drink at Jen.  She deserved it & I want to hear what they all have to say given their own ugly behavior & enjoyment of violence on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is the most broken circle - 1 wife, 2 babymommas, 2 ex-wives and 1 ex-fiance'd


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> this is the most broken circle - 1 wife, 2 babymommas, 2 ex-wives and 1 ex-fiance'd



lol yeah a big circle of hot messes


----------



## hunniesochic

Jen said she didn't throw a drink at Eric. Well, why did the drink ended up in his direction as he was walking away? There were different places you could of threw the drinks at that wouldn't hit anyone...yet you chose his direction. Really, bish? 

(Not that I'm defending Eric, I just think if you can dish it...you can receive it. Don't cry like a bish afterwards.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> Jen said she didn't throw a drink at Eric. Well, why did the drink ended up in his direction as he was walking away? There were different places you could of threw the drinks at that wouldn't hit anyone...yet you chose his direction. Really, bish?
> 
> (Not that I'm defending Eric, I just think if you can dish it...you can receive it. Don't cry like a bish afterwards.)


 
right!  I think if she hadn't thrown the first drink, Eric and his knot would have kept walking....


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> right!  I think if she hadn't thrown the first drink, *Eric and his knot* would have kept walking....


----------



## hunniesochic

DC-Cutie said:


> right!  I think if she hadn't thrown the first drink, Eric and his knot would have kept walking....


----------



## gre8dane

hunniesochic said:


> Jen said she didn't throw a drink at Eric. Well, why did the drink ended up in his direction as he was walking away? There were different places you could of threw the drinks at that wouldn't hit anyone...yet you chose his direction. Really, bish?
> 
> (Not that I'm defending Eric, I just think if you can dish it...you can receive it. Don't cry like a bish afterwards.)


 
Nothing wrong with defending Eric.  She got the fleas - Jen had no problem with anyone else throwing drinks, glasses & punches on the show.  It was simply her turn.


----------



## hunniesochic

gre8dane said:


> Nothing wrong with defending Eric.  She got the fleas - Jen had no problem with anyone else throwing drinks, glasses & punches on the show.  It was simply her turn.



bound to happen to one of them "non mother f***ing factor" bishes.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is the most broken circle - 1 wife, 2 babymommas, 2 ex-wives and 1 ex-fiance'd


 


You could not triple my salary to be in "their" circle.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> right!  I think if she hadn't thrown the first drink, Eric and his knot would have kept walking....



!!!!!!!


----------



## Lush Life

flsurfergirl3 said:


> that cake was dead wrong. i mean, i just think he was the bad guy and now she just look dumb. i can see why Eric is so pissed but i still think the drink throwing is ridiculous. and the divorce party wasn't much of a party. basically a date with a new man while her girls watched.


 
That ugly cake and empty-azz piñata didn't make any damn sense, and neither did her tossing that little appletini at his back. I also didn't like the way she came at him when he seemed to at least be _trying_ to be civil at first, especially the part about him "needing to check his mother." Ya know what Jen? I'm sure Eric's mother by be the MIL from hell, and perhaps he should have a little talk with her about what she says in public about their relationship (you know, the relationship *the two of them* have put on blast all over VH1). But I know that _nobody_ better tell me to "check" my mother--period, the end. 

All that being said, he threw that drink _hard_--it was like she was in the ocean and a wave crashed into her face.  He was out of line, but she was married to the man, so she should know how he gets down--you know whether your ex-husband is the type who doesn't mind smashing a drink in a woman's face.


----------



## juneping

Lush Life said:


> That ugly cake and empty-azz piñata didn't make any damn sense, and neither did her tossing that little appletini at his back. I also didn't like the way she came at him when he seemed to at least be _trying_ to be civil at first, especially the part about him "needing to check his mother." Ya know what Jen? I'm sure Eric's mother by be the MIL from hell, and perhaps he should have a little talk with her about what she says in public about their relationship (you know, the relationship *the two of them* have put on blast all over VH1). But I know that _nobody_ better tell me to "check" my mother--period, the end.
> 
> All that being said, he threw that drink _hard_--it was like she was in the ocean and a wave crashed into her face.  He was out of line, but she was married to the man, so she should know how he gets down--you know whether your ex-husband is the type who doesn't mind smashing a drink in a woman's face.



i think the divorce party is very disgraceful. what if the ex-husband have a divorce party, separating her head from her body and kept poking her boobs...??
it's meant to celebrate her singleness or bash the ex??? and bringing up the ex texted her for getting back, gloating it and throwing it in his face that she is dumping him. and to "check" his mother....well....i don't feel bad about the drink throwing....she was pretty much begging for it.


----------



## Sassys

juneping said:


> i think the divorce party is very disgraceful. what if the ex-husband have a divorce party, separating her head from her body and kept poking her boobs...??
> it's meant to celebrate her singleness or bash the ex??? and bringing up the ex texted her for getting back, gloating it and throwing it in his face that she is dumping him. and to "check" his mother....well....i don't feel bad about the drink throwing....she was pretty much begging for it.


 
AND, the man was nice enough to give her 50%. He could fight her to the death on his money, but he agreed from day one, to let her have half.

Since she said *he* sold the other condo she was living at, something tells me Eric was not stupid and has control over his money, so she probably has a pre-nup.

You NEVER bite the hand that feeds you Jen.  Wait to you get your settlement before trashing the man.  Pigeons will NEVER learn.


----------



## tweegy

Lush Life said:


> That ugly cake and empty-azz piñata didn't make any damn sense, and neither did her tossing that little appletini at his back. I also didn't like the way she came at him when he seemed to at least be _trying_ to be civil at first, especially the part about him "needing to check his mother." Ya know what Jen? I'm sure Eric's mother by be the MIL from hell, and perhaps he should have a little talk with her about what she says in public about their relationship (you know, the relationship *the two of them* have put on blast all over VH1). But I know that _nobody_ better tell me to "check" my mother--period, the end.
> 
> All that being said, he threw that drink _hard_--it was like she was in the ocean and a wave crashed into her face.  He was out of line, but she was married to the man, so she should know how he gets down--you know whether your ex-husband is the type who doesn't mind smashing a drink in a woman's face.




She Looked really sad walking after him and the prop guy had to turn her away and she was like 'I cant? oh okay' and sat down.. YOU KNOW if it was Tami or Ev they were diving over that guy and going after Eric faster than a Banshee on crack..

But she was wrong from the start..


----------



## Louboufan

It actually was not that bad. Tami just smushed Meeka in her face. It was mostly hair pulling on both ends.


juneping said:


> i am very late to this show...but i saw tami beat up meeka....was meeka that worth beating? gosh...it was scary. i'd be sent to the hospital if someone attacked me like that....


----------



## tweegy

Louboufan said:


> It actually was not that bad. Tami just smushed Meeka in her face. It was mostly hair pulling on both ends.




Mostly...


----------



## New-New

tweegy said:


> Mostly...



I love this .gif

Especially how dumb Suzie looks in the middle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> I love this .gif
> 
> Especially how dumb Suzie looks in the middle.



her normal look!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> her normal look!


right!


----------



## tweegy

And the weave award goes to!! Tami!


----------



## chantal1922

Is Tami serious with that wig, weave or whatever that is?


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> Is Tami serious with that wig, weave or whatever that is?


It looks like something is attacking her head!


----------



## tweegy

Why is jennifer wearing christmas tree ornaments for earrings???


----------



## chantal1922

Christmas ornaments.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I am not liking Shaunie's dress


----------



## momofgirls

Royce is on fire tonight.


----------



## momofgirls

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I am not liking Shaunie's dress


Me 2


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Tami looks like she got that wig last minute at Sally's Beauty.


----------



## chantal1922

I am also not feeling Shaunie's dress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"Bish you ain't even in da circccuuuuuulllll!"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

momofgirls said:


> Royce is on fire tonight.


 
I think Jen and Ev get the most upset when Royce is telling the truth.


----------



## momofgirls

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think Jen and Ev get the most upset when Royce is telling the truth.


I know, that why they keep saying next.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> And the weave award goes to!! Tami!


 


chantal1922 said:


> Is Tami serious with that wig, weave or whatever that is?


 


tweegy said:


> It looks like something is attacking her head!


 


Jenny Cadine said:


> Tami looks like she got that wig last minute at Sally's Beauty.


 
 Tami and that wig! So close yet so far away!


----------



## momofgirls

Jenny Cadine said:


> Tami looks like she got that wig last minute at Sally's Beauty.


LOL, I think it's a weave.


----------



## momofgirls

I am sorry but Tami look like a hot mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Al Reynolds is so damn ZESTYYYY!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> "Bish you ain't even in da circccuuuuuulllll!"


 
Don't they mean triangle/square? Most of the time it's only 3 of them.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> Al Reynolds is so damn ZESTYYYY!!!


 
like a bag of nachozzzz honey


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Don't they mean triangle/square? Most of the time it's only 3 of them.



****z more like a trapezoid!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Why is jennifer wearing christmas tree ornaments for earrings???


 
OMG, they do look like ornaments!!!!


----------



## gloss_gal

chantal1922 said:


> I am also not feeling Shaunie's dress.


 
What is that color block mess?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I gotta give it to Lil Royce, that bish may be little - but she don't stutter over her words and backs up her claims!  She speaks so eloquently, while Jen and Eve are 
"bish this and bish that or like this and like that" - using filler words


----------



## DC-Cutie

gloss_gal said:


> What is that color block mess?



like a crayola box threw up on her and what is that swoop, fried, dyed and laid to the side hairdo?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want John to ask her why she is still wearing contacts?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> like a crayola box threw up on her and what is that swoop, fried, dyed and laid to the side hairdo?


Yah Dig!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenn is DUMB!  she talks about The Knot throwing that drink in her face, but nothing about all the drinks that Eve has thrown at folk!


----------



## gloss_gal

DC-Cutie said:


> I gotta give it to Lil Royce, that bish may be little - but she don't stutter over her words and backs up her claims! She speaks so eloquently, while Jen and Eve are
> "bish this and bish that or like this and like that" - using filler words


 
Still don't like her.  She is such a pest.


----------



## gloss_gal

Ev is so emotional.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I gotta give it to Lil Royce, that bish may be little - but she don't stutter over her words and backs up her claims!  She speaks so eloquently, while Jen and Eve are
> "bish this and bish that or like this and like that" - using filler words


True! She's cool minus the lil spurts of Ghetto...


----------



## DC-Cutie

gloss_gal said:


> Still don't like her.  She is such a pest.



she is a pest...  true!


----------



## tweegy

LMAO @ Royce "Are you sleeping with him?"


----------



## tweegy

What the hell?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so tired of Jen and  "do you hear something?"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

gloss_gal said:


> What is that color block mess?


 
I love colorblocking, but those colors I do not like together


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of Jen and  "do you hear something?"


Right! Her and Ev with that?! You are grown women!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> I want John to ask her why she is still wearing contacts?


 
What's wrong with wearing contacts?


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> What's wrong with wearing contacts?



I just think colored contacts are played and and most people make them look crazy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

notice Suzie isn't sitting with the Cool Kids....


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I just think colored contacts are played and and most people make them look crazy!




I have no prob with them. Just dont try to make it seem like its your real color. That's Stupid!


----------



## DC-Cutie

did she get some new teeth?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> notice Suzie isn't sitting with the Cool Kids....


She's neutral .......unless you have something for her to run her mouth on..


----------



## chantal1922

Eve was looking at Suzie like bish please


----------



## tweegy

:lolots:  Meeka "You're acting brand new!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did Suzie forget that the reason why she was x'd from the group is because she was running her damn mouth too much?


----------



## tweegy

...Ev still propping that ring...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Suzie should just shut up


----------



## chantal1922

lmao at Eve "You so thirsty. It is a desert on that side".


----------



## tweegy

:lolots: tami!


----------



## chantal1922

Meeka has an earring girl? lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami flew on that table, I thought it was about to be Meeka Mush 2.0


----------



## tweegy

OMG Meeka no......Bwahahaahahahaaha!!!!!!!!!!!!

She designed those earrings


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve is on some other stuff tonight!  Love it - LOL


----------



## chantal1922

Shaunie sure has been quiet.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Eve is on some other stuff tonight!  Love it - LOL



Ev Royce and Tami are cracking me up!


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> Shaunie sure has been quiet.


She usually stays in the background and then speak after the fact and tries to be "neutral"


----------



## gloss_gal

Who is Ev's baby's daddy?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will give Eve this much - her hair color is always on point!  If you're gonna do it, do it right.  Not that Kool-Aid color Tiny keeps in her hair.


----------



## tweegy

Is Ev seriously crying? :weird:


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I will give Eve this much - her hair color is always on point!  If you're gonna do it, do it right.  Not that Kool-Aid color Tiny keeps in her hair.


She said Chad keeps her in check.


----------



## gloss_gal

tweegy said:


> She usually stays in the background and then speak after the fact and tries to be "neutral"


 
She don't need to put on a show


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Is Ev seriously crying? :weird:



Yes, Boo-Boo!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> I just think colored contacts are played and and most people make them look crazy!


 


tweegy said:


> I have no prob with them. Just dont try to make it seem like its your real color. That's Stupid!


 
I also don't have a problem with colored contacts. I am nearsighted/near blind and I wear colored contacts for fun. I think Jen wears them b/c she is going through some things complexion wise.


----------



## gloss_gal

DC-Cutie said:


> I will give Eve this much - her hair color is always on point! If you're gonna do it, do it right. Not that Kool-Aid color Tiny keeps in her hair.


 
Agree.  Color is always nice.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sidenote: How the F is Terrell Owens broke?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> I will give Eve this much - her hair color is always on point!  If you're gonna do it, do it right.  Not that Kool-Aid color Tiny keeps in her hair.



Tiny????? Isnt she in the clink?  Yeah her hair is disgusting...I hope she isnt still blowing up her lips with all that gunk. She was looking so bad last time I saw her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I also don't have a problem with colored contacts. I am nearsighted/near blind and I wear colored contacts for fun. I think Jen wears them b/c she is going through some things complexion wise.



complexion wise?

Oh lord... not tonight.    Why is it that when darker skin women wear contacts, people think it's a complexion issues?


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> sidenote: How the F is Terrell Owens broke?



probably trying to keep everybody on Payroll.


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> sidenote: How the F is Terrell Owens broke?


who dat?


----------



## gloss_gal

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I also don't have a problem with colored contacts. I am nearsighted/near blind and I wear colored contacts for fun. I think Jen wears them b/c she is going through some things complexion wise.


 
It is one thing wearing them for fun.  Jen wears them everyday.  But I too think they are very played.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

chantal1922 said:


> lmao at Eve "You so thirsty. It is a desert on that side".



Meeka maybe thirsty but she's got one thing Ev hasn't got and that's a husband with money. I'm not a fan of Meeka but who is Ev? A glorified shopgirl in a fauxmance with a D-list celeb. Get over yourself Evelyn.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

archnemisis.....are y'all batman and the riddler?


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> archnemisis.....are y'all batman and the riddler?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> Meeka maybe thirsty but she's got one thing Ev hasn't got and that's a husband with money. I'm not a fan of Meeka but who is Ev? A glorified shopgirl in a fauxmance with a D-list celeb. Get over yourself Evelyn.



Tell 'em why you mad, Boo-Boo....


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Tell 'em why you mad, Boo-Boo....


 !!!!


You a Non M*ther****in factor Boo-Boo!


----------



## gloss_gal

Somebody gave Tami a drink tonight, she is on fire!


----------



## tweegy

Isn't it hilarious when two ladies go at it the other just are not bothered....look at this Tami and meeka are going at it- Jen is pruning her Dress, Ev is staring in space..


----------



## tweegy

gloss_gal said:


> Somebody gave Tami a drink tonight, she is on fire!


I think Tami and Ev had some shots tonight...


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I can't get past Tami's shiny acrylic Barbie hair. What stylist did she piss off?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

DC-Cutie said:


> complexion wise?
> 
> Oh lord... not tonight.    Why is it that when darker skin women wear contacts, people think it's a complexion issues?


 

Yes, Jen has darker skin, but I wasn't referring to every woman that has darker skin and who wears colored contacts. IMHO, I think Jen has been bleaching her skin. Not trying to make it a huge issue. It was just an observation/opinion.


----------



## tweegy

Baha!! "lefty"


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Yes, Jen has darker skin, but I wasn't referring to every woman that has darker skin and who wears colored contacts. IMHO,* I think Jen has been bleaching her skin.*


Really?? I'm having a hard time believing that.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Isn't it hilarious when two ladies go at it the other just are not bothered....look at this Tami and meeka are going at it- Jen is pruning her Dress, Ev is staring in space..


 
I think it's normal for them .


----------



## tweegy

MLC - Meeka Lying Claxton and THRR - Tami Hood Rat Roman

OMG!!!!! Bahahaha :lolots:


----------



## momofgirls

Shauine hasn't said a word.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Really?? I'm having a hard time believing that.


 
Look at her complexion from the 1st season to now.


----------



## tweegy

momofgirls said:


> Shauine hasn't said a word.


Wanna bet she wont say a peep unless asked. She just observes..


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> who dat?


 
T.O. He is/was a huge NFL football player


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Really?? I'm having a hard time believing that.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


>


----------



## tannedsilk

Royce is used to going in, I like that she stands up for herself.  She can also speak in complete sentences, unlike Jen with like every two words and Eve just cusses because she doesn't have the vocabulary to do otherwise.

WTF does Tami look like?


----------



## tweegy

tannedsilk said:


> Royce is used to going in, I like that she stands up for herself.  She can also speak in complete sentences, unlike Jen with like every two words and Eve just cusses because she doesn't have the vocabulary to do otherwise.
> 
> WTF does Tami look like?




I dunno what Tami Looks like. But I'm sure that thing on her head is going "nom-nom-nom"


----------



## tannedsilk

tweegy said:


> I dunno what Tami Looks like. But I'm sure that thing on her head is going "nom-nom-nom"



  Time for a new stylist me thinks.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

gloss_gal said:


> It is one thing wearing them for fun.  Jen wears them everyday.  But I too think they are very played.


 
I can see colored contacts being played as in people who try to make other people believe that that's their real eye color and who look crazy(Jen and Lil' Kim), but for people who actually wear them b/c they have to wear glasses/contacts I don't.


----------



## New-New

Meeka PUHLEAZE


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

New-New said:


> Meeka PUHLEAZE


 
  I love that costume!!

Meeka just tried a little too hard to fit in with Shaunie/Jen/Ev and failed at it!


----------



## Ladybug09

Louboufan said:


> It actually was not that bad. Tami just smushed Meeka in her face. It was mostly hair pulling on both ends.


Not that bad!!!!!!! Meeka got WHIPLASH from the slap!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I will give Eve this much - her hair color is always on point!  If you're gonna do it, do it right.  Not that Kool-Aid color Tiny keeps in her hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Is Ev seriously crying? :weird:


Maybe she's pregnant. 


I'm not even watching this show right now and you guys are hilarious as all get out.


----------



## gre8dane

chantal1922 said:


> Shaunie sure has been quiet.


 
Shaunie & her helmet hair have been quiet by design.  So so weak & does not exempt her from looking stupid like the rest.



Jenny Cadine said:


> Meeka maybe thirsty but she's got one thing Ev hasn't got and that's a husband with money. I'm not a fan of Meeka but who is Ev? A glorified shopgirl in a fauxmance with a D-list celeb. Get over yourself Evelyn.


 
The whole issue with Meeka was no big deal & simply a way to have drama on the show.  The 'fake' drama between Ev & Tami was not enough for the show, so they all turned to Meeka.

I am not liking John as the host for the show.  Too many recaps of the season & there was no need to ask Tami & Ev their opinion about Eric tossing the drink on Jen without digging into their ugly behavior.  They all can stay seated at the kids' table.



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Yes, Jen has darker skin, but I wasn't referring to every woman that has darker skin and who wears colored contacts. IMHO, I think Jen has been bleaching her skin. Not trying to make it a huge issue. It was just an observation/opinion.


 
White, light or dark, colored contacts look unnatural to me.  Wearing colored contacts is a personal choice, but noone should be upset when others notice them as Jen supposedly did.  It is not a faux pas to notice colored contacts especially when they look strange & unnatural as they do on Jen.


----------



## Ladybug09

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Yes, Jen has darker skin, but I wasn't referring to every woman that has darker skin and who wears colored contacts.* IMHO, I think Jen has been bleaching her skin.* Not trying to make it a huge issue. It was just an observation/opinion.


I agree. And it's been commented about in this thread.


----------



## juneping

can you bleach your skin? never heard of it....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

juneping said:


> can you bleach your skin? never heard of it....


 
Have you heard of/seen Lil' Kim?


----------



## juneping

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Have you heard of/seen Lil' Kim?



not until a minute ago. i googled her....is she supposed to be a reminder of michael jackson...
now the bleach skin made sense to me....


----------



## needloub

I definitely agree with the above...way too many re-caps...just get to the questions! I hope next week will be better....


----------



## Ladybug09

not only do people of color do it, but I've heard of Asians doing it (to have more white, pale, porceline skin) and also, whites, for the same reasons. It's just less obvious.


----------



## retrofaxie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> sidenote: How the F is Terrell Owens broke?



he's broke because he spends way more than her earn, and paying child support for all those kids he have. he living a lifestyle he cant afford, then again its very common for professional athletes to be broke.


----------



## tonij2000

Next week looks as boring as today.


----------



## retrofaxie

juneping said:


> can you bleach your skin? never heard of it....



skin bleaching is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request light skin brides with light color eyes therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries also, my friend is filipino and her grand mother would always make sure she did not go outside not even to play as a child because she would not want her to get darker. she also told me that if you was asian and had darker skin it showed you worked in the fields all day and did not have a respectable job. couple wks ago my coworker(she japanese and korean) son's kept calling her begging her to go outside and play and she kept telling them no stay in side and play the wii don't go outside cause you will get dark. i gave her the side eye.


----------



## FashionGal18

tweegy said:


> Why is jennifer wearing christmas tree ornaments for earrings???


 
:giggles:


----------



## juneping

retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request light skin brides with light color eyes therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries also, my friend is filipino and her grand mother would always make sure she did not go outside not even to play as a child because she would not want her to get darker. *she also told me that if you was asian and had darker skin it showed you worked in the fields all day and did not have a respectable job.* couple wks ago my coworker(she japanese and korean) son's kept calling her begging her to go outside and play and she kept telling them no stay in side and play the wii don't go outside cause you will get dark. i gave her the side eye.



i guess i was never into it...that's why i am ignorant about this topic. bf kept telling me the same thing about it....but that concept was so long time ago, not that many people work in the field nowadays....my sister is darker than average but i've never heard about it meant she used to work in the field. and she was mistaken as Filipino before, and i know she prefers to have lighter skin if she has a choice. we grew up in the city...may be that's why i never heard about it until bf mentioned it. 
i am asian, and i always thought lighter skin means more feminine...i never associate it w/ field work. and culturally, yes lighter skin is always more preferable. and i've only heard and used (not anymore) those whitening beauty product like Sheshido...but i don't really like the smell and it's so expensive. and i find some women are beautiful regardless they are shades darker or lights...it's their features are so gorgeous.
OT - i never enjoyed sun tanning. not about getting tan but the whole experience. i felt like a piece of meat sitting in the oven. totally not enjoyable to me.


----------



## retrofaxie

juneping said:


> i guess i was never into it...that's why i am ignorant about this topic. bf kept telling me the same thing about it....but that concept was so long time ago, not that many people work in the field nowadays....my sister is darker than average but i've never heard about it meant she used to work in the field. and she was mistaken as Filipino before, and i know she prefers to have lighter skin if she has a choice. we grew up in the city...may be that's why i never heard about it until bf mentioned it.
> i am asian, and i always thought lighter skin means more feminine...i never associate it w/ field work. and culturally, yes lighter skin is always more preferable. and i've only heard and used (not anymore) those whitening beauty product like Sheshido...but i don't really like the smell and it's so expensive. and i find some women are beautiful regardless they are shades darker or lights...it's their features are so gorgeous.
> OT - i never enjoyed sun tanning. not about getting tan but the whole experience. i felt like a piece of meat sitting in the oven. totally not enjoyable to me.



skin bleaching seems to be more popular in many different races. people with darker skin within their own race no matter the race are always looked down upon by their own race. jamacians are skin bleaching at a very high rate. it so popular right now and its been talked bout in the news because many of the bleaching creams is not safe and causing more harm and the chance of getting skin cancer is higher and the people are saying they don't mind taken that risk. a popular reggae singer bleached his skin and he says its no different than white people tanning and becoming darker. i have seen it first hand, my dad's side of the family prefers a lighter skin tone.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ladybug09 said:


> not only do people of color do it, but I've heard of Asians doing it (to have more white, pale, porceline skin) and also, whites, for the same reasons. It's just less obvious.


 
I remember seeing that on Jessica Simpson's show about beauty and how the creams messed up one lady's skin and she got very sick.



retrofaxie said:


> he's broke because he spends way more than her earn, and paying child support for all those kids he have. he living a lifestyle he cant afford, then again its very common for professional athletes to be broke.


 
Never knew he had kids. How many does he have? It's sad b/c he made millions of dollars and now he is on the verge of being another broke athlete. 



retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request light skin brides with light color eyes therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries also, my friend is filipino and her grand mother would always make sure she did not go outside not even to play as a child because she would not want her to get darker. she also told me that if you was asian and had darker skin it showed you worked in the fields all day and did not have a respectable job. couple wks ago my coworker(she japanese and korean) son's kept calling her begging her to go outside and play and she kept telling them no stay in side and play the wii don't go outside cause you will get dark. i gave her the side eye.



I was also ignorant to other cultures favoring people of lighter skin until I saw Anchal on ANTM. She basically said the same thing about how she wore contacts b/c in India lighter skin/eyes is more beautiful and desired.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching seems to be more popular in many different races. people with darker skin within their own race no matter the race are always looked down upon by their own race. jamacians are skin bleaching at a very high rate. it so popular right now and its been talked bout in the news because many of the bleaching creams is not safe and causing more harm and the chance of getting skin cancer is higher and the people are saying they don't mind taken that risk. a popular reggae singer bleached his skin and he says its no different than white people tanning and becoming darker. i have seen it first hand, my dad's side of the family prefers a lighter skin tone.


 
Are you talking about Vybz Kartel? Him and his cake soap.....


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Eve is on some other stuff tonight! Love it - LOL


 

she was hilarious. i can't wait till her gifs hit the net


----------



## NYCBelle

momofgirls said:


> Shauine hasn't said a word.



I was thinking the same thing she didn't speak at all! I guess part 2 when she'll be saying to tune into BB Wives LA...which looks like a hot mess that i'll no doubt be watching as well lol


----------



## Jahpson

I love Meeka!


what is so great, about being in a circle full of middle aged ex-wives and dumped girlfriends??? Child please! LOL


----------



## meela188

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Are you talking about Vybz Kartel? Him and his cake soap.....


 
Oh my, I just googled Vybz and cake soap. Vybz looks atrocious now, well he was never all that attractive but he had appeal. I can't even look him in the face now, he's scary.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> AND, the man was nice enough to give her 50%. He could fight her to the death on his money, but he agreed from day one, to let her have half.
> 
> Since she said *he* sold the other condo she was living at, something tells me Eric was not stupid and has control over his money, so she probably has a pre-nup.
> 
> You NEVER bite the hand that feeds you Jen.  Wait to you get your settlement before trashing the man.  Pigeons will NEVER learn.



I agree. the timing of the divorce party is tacky. Finalize it first and then continue with the shenanigans. I guess she needed a storyline



momofgirls said:


> Royce is on fire tonight.



Royce is sooo annoying! Just sit down and shut it. No one likes you, keep it moving. If given the opportunity she would die to be in that circle.



Jenny Cadine said:


> Meeka maybe thirsty but she's got one thing Ev hasn't got and that's a husband with money. I'm not a fan of Meeka but who is Ev? A glorified shopgirl in a fauxmance with a D-list celeb. Get over yourself Evelyn.



Meeka is the classiest out of all of them! I love how she never got out of her seat, never rose her voice. Just calm cool and collected. Tami is a hoodrat 100% and why a woman with two kids in the prime of her life would be calling herself a real b*tch, is anyone's guess.

what is so special about being real? Like who gives a sh*t really?


and I find it absolutely HILARIOUS that Tami believes that Meeka starting with her is Meeka trying to make herself relevant.

um, who are you tami? You were one paycheck away from going back to foodstamps and you went on the show to pay some bills because lord knows you don't have any money, and your claim to fame is fighting and causing a ruckus.

You are not a star, you are not a hero and you sure aren't no celebrity. Please sit all the way down and go tend to your shaved hairline. Please!


----------



## pollinilove

why did eve tell meeka she was not in the circle ? what kind of high school crap is that. p.s what is so special about your circle eve your not even a wife or ex wife?


----------



## Sassys

retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request light skin brides with light color eyes therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries also, my friend is filipino and her grand mother would always make sure she did not go outside not even to play as a child because she would not want her to get darker. she also told me that if you was asian and had darker skin it showed you worked in the fields all day and did not have a respectable job. couple wks ago my coworker(she japanese and korean) son's kept calling her begging her to go outside and play and she kept telling them no stay in side and play the wii don't go outside cause you will get dark. i gave her the side eye.


 
I recently saw a pic of Sammy Sosa and he looks straight up crazy from bleaching his skin


----------



## Sassys

I thought the reunion was a bore and a waste of time.  Suzie is really annoying me, telling people they run their mouth.  Excuse, who is acting like a 12yr old running back to tell people what someone said.  

Reminds me of Dee from "What's Happening"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I thought the reunion was a bore and a waste of time. Suzie is really annoying me, telling people they run their mouth. Excuse, who is acting like a 12yr old running back to tell people what someone said.
> 
> Reminds me of Dee from "What's Happening"


 

"ooooohhhh, I'mma tell Momma"

I keep telling you Suzie has RunTellDat Syndrome!


----------



## pollinilove

wow at sammy sosa wy do people do that and do you just do part people can see or do you do all parts?


----------



## Belle49

Seriously Royce needs to not be on this show anymore.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Ladybug09 said:


> not only do people of color do it, but I've heard of Asians doing it (to have more white, pale, porceline skin) and also, whites, for the same reasons. It's just less obvious.


 

We just cannot be satisfied with what God gave us...if not bleaching, we are jumping in tanning beds and getting airbrushed...LOL


----------



## Chantilly0379

retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request light skin brides with light color eyes therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries also, my friend is filipino and her grand mother would always make sure she did not go outside not even to play as a child because she would not want her to get darker. she also told me that if you was asian and had darker skin it showed you worked in the fields all day and did not have a respectable job. couple wks ago my coworker(she japanese and korean) son's kept calling her begging her to go outside and play and she kept telling them no stay in side and play the wii don't go outside cause you will get dark. i gave her the side eye.


 

WOW...this is jst crazy!


----------



## hunniesochic

"What's the next question?"


----------



## Belle49

I was DYING at Eveyln and the chick with the earrings


----------



## Chantilly0379

So IDK if anyone has commented on this but the last epi where Eric throws the drink in Jens face...I'm not condoning what he did in anyway when I say this, but what did she expect him to do after she threw food on him.  Just saying!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They looked better on last season's reunion show.


----------



## GTOFan

Eric could have sent an apology message.  Oh well, only real men would.

Loved the scene with Evelyn and the girl in the audience.  Too funny!


----------



## Chantilly0379

GTOFan said:


> Eric could have sent an apology message. Oh well, only real men would.
> 
> Loved the scene with Evelyn and the girl in the audience. Too funny!


 

I don't think she apologized for throwing food on him.


----------



## Belle49

Chantilly0379 said:


> So IDK if anyone has commented on this but the last epi where Eric throws the drink in Jens face...I'm not condoning what he did in anyway when I say this, but what did she expect him to do after she threw food on him.  Just saying!




She threw water at him and it barely hit him, what he did was WRONG


----------



## Chantilly0379

Belle49 said:


> She threw water at him and it barely hit him, what he did was WRONG


 
That was water, it looked like salsa or something.


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> I was DYING at Eveyln and the chick with the earrings


 
Evelyn is so full of sh$t.  I have seen NYC street vendors sell those earrings on the streets years ago, before anyone ever heard of any of them.  They sell them in Chelsea ALL the time.  Evelyn needs to have a seat.


----------



## Sassys

Chantilly0379 said:


> That was water, it looked like salsa or something.


 
There was no food on the table, only drink and water


----------



## pollinilove

i still want to know what is so special about the circle eve keeps telling people they are not in? or when she kicked sue out the circle . none of them are even wives im sorry eve is full of herself .


----------



## gre8dane

retrofaxie said:


> *skin bleaching* is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request light skin brides with light color eyes therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries


 
Tsk tsk.  The long-term impact of colonialism and the spread of western beauty ideals thru the expansion of internet/tv.



Jahpson said:


> Meeka is the classiest out of all of them! I love how she never got out of her seat, never rose her voice. Just calm cool and collected. Tami is a hoodrat 100% and why a woman with two kids in the prime of her life would be calling herself a real b*tch, is anyone's guess.
> 
> and I find it absolutely HILARIOUS that Tami believes that Meeka starting with her is Meeka trying to make herself relevant.
> 
> um, who are you tami? You were one paycheck away from going back to foodstamps and you went on the show to pay some bills because lord knows you don't have any money, and your claim to fame is fighting and causing a ruckus.


 
Agree - 'the circle' looked so so silly gunning for Meeka.  Ev & Tami talking loud & over people is so telling.  No wonder Tami is single and had such a hard time with the ex.  Meeka was so correct when she said that the show is ALL they have.



Belle49 said:


> She threw water at him and it barely hit him, what he did was WRONG


 
She was wrong, he was wrong, Jen's BFF Ev was wrong, Shaunie was wrong, Royce was wrong....so much apologizing & no-repeat-behavior is needed before they even get to Eric.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Sassys said:


> I thought the reunion was a bore and a waste of time. Suzie is really annoying me, telling people they run their mouth. Excuse, who is acting like a 12yr old running back to tell people what someone said.
> 
> Reminds me of Dee from "What's Happening"


 
ROFL @ Dee, I used to love that show! Suzie is beyond annoying.  I recall someone in this thread said she looked like a preying mantis, that's all I see when I see her.  I can hardly see myself and wear non-colored contacts every day, so nothing wrong with that, butI I agree it's a little weird to try and pass them off as your real eye color. I think Jen is gorg, but she loses points with me for that. I think Ev would look better as a dark brunette, the hair color, is well maintained but looks so artifcial/cheap to me.  I thought yesterday's ep was boring, it's funny how Shaunie is prob making a ton of money off of these women and their antics but acts like she's so above it all.  Did anyone else notice that Jen was carrying the Zara Plaited Shopper lol? She had one in Italy too. I love that bag


----------



## miss alice

gre8dane said:


> Tsk tsk. The long-term impact of colonialism and the spread of western beauty ideals thru the expansion of internet/tv.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
The concept of favoring pale skin as a sign of beauty (and elite class) has been existent in eastern asia for a looonnnnggggggggg time (traces back to Tang dynasty Before Christ). It has nothing to do w/ colonialism for eastern asians. 

As a side note, there are also benefits of not tanning the skin...either extremes-- bleaching and tanning are unhealthy.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Evelyn is so full of sh$t.  I have seen NYC street vendors sell those earrings on the streets years ago, before anyone ever heard of any of them.  They sell them in Chelsea ALL the time.  Evelyn needs to have a seat.



No Boo-Boo, you have it wrong! Whatever you think you saw was knockoffs of Eve's patented earrings!!! 


Secuuuurrriiittyyy!!!!!!


----------



## gre8dane

miss alice said:


> The concept of favoring pale skin as a sign of beauty (and elite class) has been existent in eastern asia for a looonnnnggggggggg time (traces back to Tang dynasty Before Christ). It has nothing to do w/ colonialism for eastern asians.


 
Just shows you how deeply ingrained these ill-placed beauty ideals are within the various cultures whether hundreds or thousands of years in the making.  And the lengths people will go to seek out or achieve these looks.  Lighter colored contact lenses may be harmless & I cringe at my cousin taking Tylenol to prepare for a weave job, but I just cannot relate to surgery & bleaching to change something that is genetic.


----------



## juneping

Jahpson said:


> I agree. the timing of the divorce party is tacky. Finalize it first and then continue with the shenanigans. I guess she needed a storyline
> 
> 
> 
> Royce is sooo annoying! Just sit down and shut it. No one likes you, keep it moving. If given the opportunity she would die to be in that circle.
> 
> 
> 
> Meeka is the classiest out of all of them! I love how she never got out of her seat, never rose her voice. Just calm cool and collected. Tami is a hoodrat 100% and why a woman with two kids in the prime of her life would be calling herself a real b*tch, is anyone's guess.
> 
> what is so special about being real? Like who gives a sh*t really?
> 
> 
> and I find it absolutely HILARIOUS that Tami believes that Meeka starting with her is Meeka trying to make herself relevant.
> 
> um, who are you tami? You were one paycheck away from going back to foodstamps and you went on the show to pay some bills because lord knows you don't have any money, and your claim to fame is fighting and causing a ruckus.
> 
> You are not a star, you are not a hero and you sure aren't no celebrity. Please sit all the way down and go tend to your shaved hairline. Please!



i agreed with you on the part about meeka. and i also agreed with her about what is basketball wives...tho i can't remember what those points were.
and they kept mentioning the circle...gosh...do they know money doesn't automatically make them admirable. get over yourselves....


----------



## gre8dane

tweegy said:


> No *Boo-Boo*, you have it wrong! Whatever you think you saw was knockoffs of Eve's patented earrings!!!
> 
> 
> Secuuuurrriiittyyy!!!!!!


 
I really really really really do not like it when these little girls say this....


----------



## taniherd

gre8dane said:


> I really really really really do not like it when these little girls say this....


 

OT:  Your avatar pic.  Is that one of the guy from Spartacus?


----------



## juneping

miss alice said:


> The concept of favoring pale skin as a sign of beauty (and elite class) has been existent in eastern asia for a looonnnnggggggggg time (traces back to Tang dynasty Before Christ). It has nothing to do w/ colonialism for eastern asians.
> 
> As a side note, there are also benefits of not tanning the skin...either extremes-- bleaching and tanning are unhealthy.



i am chinese and i had no idea it started from Tang dynasty...



gre8dane said:


> Just shows you how deeply ingrained these* ill-placed beauty ideals *are within the various cultures whether hundreds or thousands of years in the making.  And the lengths people will go to seek out or achieve these looks.  Lighter colored contact lenses may be harmless & I cringe at my cousin taking Tylenol to prepare for a weave job, but I just cannot relate to surgery & bleaching to change something that is genetic.



i think every culture has it's own beauty ideas....so i wouldn't necessarily think it's ill-placed. since that standard wasn't exactly influenced by colonialism.....when i studied chinese history, i learned there were "color-eyed" people around china and they invaded china but not successful (around tang dynasty i think..not sure). but as far as i know...color-eyed or more precisely green-eyed or red hair was NOT considered a beauty in the royal palace or in general. 
but as far as i know....most right minded chinese don't really go all nut on surgery...and i don't think we bleach our skin. the chinese culture is really all about "moderation" the opposite of extremes. but korean do bring a certain kind of impact to asia and more people are into surgeries now. but that's another thread.


----------



## meela188

juneping said:


> i am chinese and i had no idea it started from Tang dynasty...
> 
> 
> 
> i think every culture has it's own beauty ideas....so i wouldn't necessarily think it's ill-placed. *since that standard wasn't exactly influenced by colonialism*.....when i studied chinese history, i learned there were "color-eyed" people around china and they invaded china but not successful (around tang dynasty i think..not sure). but as far as i know...color-eyed or more precisely green-eyed or red hair was NOT considered a beauty in the royal palace or in general.
> but as far as i know....most right minded chinese don't really go all nut on surgery...and i don't think we bleach our skin. the chinese culture is really all about "moderation" the opposite of extremes. but korean do bring a certain kind of impact to asia and more people are into surgeries now. but that's another thread.


 
Colonialism is at the heart of it in most African countries.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> No Boo-Boo, you have it wrong! Whatever you think you saw was knockoffs of Eve's patented earrings!!!
> 
> 
> Secuuuurrriiittyyy!!!!!!


 
Evelyn can kiss my slowly shrinking 100% all natural left butt cheek.  Can't stand her...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Meeka was most annoying for me. The girl never shuts up!!! Maybe once if she shut her mouth when someone is talking she might learn a thing or two. 

She needs to buzz off for the next season, same with Royce. Both boring!

But I loved Evelyn yelling for security, that was hysterical. 

Its so funny to me how these people act all prim and proper one minute, and then piss them off and they turn all "hood rat" on you :lolots: It seems so Jekyll and Hyde to me. Fake!!!!


----------



## Sassys

gre8dane said:


> I really really really really do not like it when these little girls say this....


 

That is usually how birds speak.


----------



## mzri

Sassys said:


> That is usually how birds speak.



This thread... between vybz kartel and the birds I had to close my office door... I'm dying.


----------



## miss alice

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Meeka was most annoying for me. The girl never shuts up!!! Maybe once if she shut her mouth when someone is talking she might learn a thing or two.
> 
> She needs to buzz off for the next season, same with Royce. Both boring!
> 
> *But I loved Evelyn yelling for security, that was hysterical. *
> 
> Its so funny to me how these people act all prim and proper one minute, and then piss them off and they turn all "hood rat" on you :lolots: It seems so Jekyll and Hyde to me. Fake!!!!


 
I agree! Evelyn was overly aggressive w/ Meeka IMO but the calling for security part had me laughing...Evelyn is very "animated" to say the least...haha....


----------



## Ladybug09

retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching is beyond popular more than ever especially with new technology in the cosmetic/dermatology industry. skin bleaching cream is the number one selling beauty item in india. light skin is favored in that country and many men request *light skin brides with light color eyes* therefore colored contacts is also very popular. yes it also popular in the other asian countries also, my friend is filipino and her grand mother would always make sure she did not go outside not even to play as a child because she would not want her to get darker. *she also told me that if you was asian and had darker skin it showed you worked in the fields all day *and did not have a respectable job. couple wks ago my coworker(she japanese and korean) son's kept calling her begging her to go outside and play and she kept telling them no stay in side and play the wii don't go outside cause you will get dark. i gave her the side eye.


 I read an article about the changing face of Bollywood as they are wanting more of the fairer, lighter actresses.

Second bold: Yes, I've heard that too. Similiar in slavery times or those who 'worked in the house-lighter and those who worked in the fields-darker"


----------



## Ladybug09

juneping said:


> i guess i was never into it...that's why i am ignorant about this topic. bf kept telling me the same thing about it....but that concept was so long time ago, not that many people work in the field nowadays....my sister is darker than average but i've never heard about it meant she used to work in the field. and she was mistaken as Filipino before, and i know she prefers to have lighter skin if she has a choice. we grew up in the city...may be that's why i never heard about it until bf mentioned it.
> i am asian, and i always thought lighter skin means more feminine...i never associate it w/ field work. and culturally, yes lighter skin is always more preferable. and i've only heard and used (not anymore) those whitening beauty product like Sheshido...but i don't really like the smell and it's so expensive. *and i find some women are beautiful regardless they are shades darker or lights...it's their features are so gorgeous.*
> OT - i never enjoyed sun tanning. not about getting tan but the whole experience. i felt like a piece of meat sitting in the oven. totally not enjoyable to me.


 Yep.


----------



## Ladybug09

retrofaxie said:


> skin bleaching seems to be more popular in many different races. people with darker skin within their own race no matter the race are always looked down upon by their own race. *jamacians are skin bleaching at a very high rate.* it so popular right now and its been talked bout in the news because many of the bleaching creams is not safe and causing more harm and the chance of getting skin cancer is higher and the people are saying they don't mind taken that risk. a popular reggae singer bleached his skin and he says its no different than white people tanning and becoming darker. i have seen it first hand, my dad's side of the family prefers a lighter skin tone.


 I saw a story about a Rapper(not sure what island) who bleached. Oh My goodness! He looked scary!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I recently saw a pic of Sammy Sosa and he looks straight up crazy from bleaching his skin


 and he swore up and down he didn't do any bleaching. He looks a hot damn mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> Just shows you how deeply ingrained these ill-placed beauty ideals are within the various cultures whether hundreds or thousands of years in the making. And the lengths people will go to seek out or achieve these looks. Lighter colored contact lenses may be harmless & I cringe at my cousin* taking Tylenol to prepare for a weave job,* but I just cannot relate to surgery & bleaching to change something that is genetic.


 

wow!

That means that mess is just too damn tight!


----------



## Ladybug09

juneping said:


> i am chinese and i had no idea it started from Tang dynasty...
> 
> 
> 
> i think every culture has it's own beauty ideas....so i wouldn't necessarily think it's ill-placed. since that standard wasn't exactly influenced by colonialism.....when i studied chinese history, i learned there were "color-eyed" people around china and they invaded china but not successful (around tang dynasty i think..not sure). but as far as i know...color-eyed or more precisely green-eyed or red hair was NOT considered a beauty in the royal palace or in general.
> but as far as i know....most right minded chinese don't really go all nut on surgery...and i don't think we bleach our skin. the chinese culture is really *all about "moderation" the opposite of extremes*. but korean do bring a certain kind of impact to asia and more people are into surgeries now. but that's another thread.


 
Then what's with all the double lid surgery and nose surgerys I always read about?


----------



## Sassys

It's funny how we pressure ourselves when it comes to our skin color.  I am a light-skinned biracial woman, and my brother and I were always teased for it.  I use to always lay out in the sun trying to get darker (every chance I got).  As I got older I stopped that foolishness.  Now that I am 36 and trying to get my skin perfect (get rid of dark sots and even skin tone), I avoid the sun every chance I get.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> I thought the reunion was a bore and a waste of time.  Suzie is really annoying me, telling people they run their mouth.  Excuse, who is acting like a 12yr old running back to tell people what someone said.
> 
> The recaps and trying to ignore people and explantations made it boring.
> 
> Reminds me of Dee from "What's Happening"


 
The recaps and trying to ignore people and explantations made it boring.



Belle49 said:


> I was DYING at Eveyln and the chick with the earrings


 
I was like why in the WORLD did Meeka bring that girl to the show and why are these fools arguing over those big azz earrings????



Chantilly0379 said:


> So IDK if anyone has commented on this but the last epi where Eric throws the drink in Jens face...I'm not condoning what he did in anyway when I say this, but what did she expect him to do after she threw food on him.  Just saying!


 
I think Jen thought that Eric was just going to walk away and not do/say anything.



BagOuttaHell said:


> They looked better on last season's reunion show.


 
I must say Royce looks better


----------



## miss alice

Ladybug09 said:


> Then what's with all the double lid surgery and nose surgerys I always read about?


 
i know plastic surgery is rampant in south korea and is openly discussed (this is just from what i hear, so anyone pls correct me if i am wrong). it is similar to how surgery is widely accepted in LA but not so much in NYC (eventhough pp still get them done, but the attitude twds them is different depending on region).  

 i do not think surgery is as widely accepted or performed in mainland china. so, when you refer to eye lid surgeries, you need to be specific about which country you are refering to. In addition, many chinese have double eye lids, whereas most  japanese and koreans who do not.  so, again, just bc they are all eastern asians, it does not mean they all have the same features.

i think june's comment about moderation is about the philoshophy (Taoism) that most chinese subscribe to,  not about a particular woman or particular surgery.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

gre8dane said:


> I really really really really do not like it when these little girls say this....


 
These 'women' are nearly 40 yrs. old and still act like middle school kids.



Sassys said:


> Evelyn can kiss my slowly shrinking 100% all natural left butt cheek.  Can't stand her...


----------



## juneping

Ladybug09 said:


> Then what's with all the double lid surgery and nose surgerys I always read about?



well...china is HUGE, and you know how much we like to populate if you know there are 100 chinese went under the knife but in terms of %..may be its very low....and there are mainland chinese, HK chinese and taiwan chinese. HK chinese are probably the most conservative among all of them....i know taiwanese are very into it...b/c they have good surgeons and the influence from japan....
i know the double eye lid surgery was the #1 chinese go for...i don't know too much about the nose job....
when i said moderation...it's really relative...i meant it as if the whole world is doing so...we'd do it,  not as the whole world is doing it and we still stand our ground.....it's not like everybody got a friend who went under knife.....there are different kinds of surgeries and i think chinese in general are doing a lot less alteration on their face/body..say compare to korean.
i have a friend who just got some filler in her nose....the way she talked about it was like getting a drink at a bar (no big deal)...for most people that i  know who are chinese....this is not something we see it lightly.


----------



## juneping

miss alice said:


> i know plastic surgery is rampant in south korea and is openly discussed (this is just from what i hear, so anyone pls correct me if i am wrong). it is similar to how surgery is widely accepted in LA but not so much in NYC (eventhough pp still get them done, but the attitude twds them is different depending on region).
> 
> i do not think surgery is as widely accepted or performed in mainland china. so, when you refer to eye lid surgeries, you need to be specific about which country you are refering to. In addition, many chinese have double eye lids, whereas most  japanese and koreans who do not.  so, again, just bc they are all eastern asians, it does not mean they all have the same features.
> *
> i think june's comment about moderation is about the philoshophy (Taoism) that most chinese subscribe to,  not about a particular woman or particular surgery*.



thanks!! sometimes i wonder if you can read my mind....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Shaunie is just sitting back and observing(her face looks frozen/tight) her creation, that she claims is "not what she wanted", waiting for the bank to open tomorrow to cash those checks!

Suzie looks different and she needs to come to terms with the fact that she can't hold water.

Tami's tranny wig/weave is horrible, but her makeup is pretty. I thought that there was going to be a rd. 2 when Tami slid acroos the table!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Evelyn can kiss my slowly shrinking 100% all natural left butt cheek.  Can't stand her...


----------



## tweegy

mzri said:


> This thread... between vybz kartel and the birds I had to close my office door... I'm dying.



Same here doll I had to cover my mouth just now and I felt my eyes watering!


----------



## Ladybug09

miss alice said:


> i know plastic surgery is rampant in south korea and is openly discussed (this is just from what i hear, so anyone pls correct me if i am wrong). it is similar to how surgery is widely accepted in LA but not so much in NYC (eventhough pp still get them done, but the attitude twds them is different depending on region).
> 
> *i do not think surgery is as widely accepted or performed in mainland china. so, when you refer to eye lid surgeries, you need to be specific about which country you are refering to. In addition, many chinese have double eye lids, whereas most japanese and koreans who do not. so, again, just bc they are all eastern asians, it does not mean they all have the same features.*
> 
> i think june's comment about moderation is about the philoshophy (Taoism) that most chinese subscribe to, not about a particular woman or particular surgery.


 

I never made an assumption about ALL Asians as your comment above implied. I asked a generic question. And no, I'm not stupid, I know that all Asians do not look a like.


----------



## Ladybug09

juneping said:


> well...china is HUGE, and you know how much we like to populate if you know there are 100 chinese went under the knife but in terms of %..may be its very low....and there are mainland chinese, HK chinese and taiwan chinese. HK chinese are probably the most conservative among all of them....i know taiwanese are very into it...b/c they have good surgeons and the influence from japan....
> i know the double eye lid surgery was the #1 chinese go for...i don't know too much about the nose job....
> when i said moderation...it's really relative...i meant it as if the whole world is doing so...we'd do it, not as the whole world is doing it and we still stand our ground.....it's not like everybody got a friend who went under knife.....there are different kinds of surgeries and i think chinese in general are doing a lot less alteration on their face/body..say compare to korean.
> i have a friend who just got some filler in her nose....the way she talked about it was like getting a drink at a bar (no big deal)...for most people that i know who are chinese....this is not something we see it lightly.


 

thanks for the post. Interesting to know the surgery acceptability difference among the various Asian cultures.


----------



## yellow08

tannedsilk said:


> Royc*e is used to going in, I like that she stands up for herself.  She can also speak in complete sentences, unlike Jen with like every two words and Eve just cusses because she doesn't have the vocabulary to do otherwise.*
> 
> WTF does Tami look like?



IA!
People hate on Royce but she doesn't back down and I give her credit for that considering "the circle" and how they treat her.


----------



## tweegy

:lolots:


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I didn't quite get the earring situation with Ev, Meeka and the woman in the audience. They were getting way too worked up about fug shoulder-length earrings.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i want the hoop earrings with the big mesh balls. *runs and hides*


----------



## gre8dane

juneping said:


> i think every culture has it's own beauty ideas....so i wouldn't necessarily think it's ill-placed. since that standard wasn't exactly influenced by colonialism.....when i studied chinese history, i learned there were "color-eyed" people around china and they invaded china but not successful (around tang dynasty i think..not sure). but as far as i know...color-eyed or more precisely green-eyed or red hair was NOT considered a beauty in the royal palace or in general.
> but as far as i know....most right minded chinese don't really go all nut on surgery...and i don't think we bleach our skin. the chinese culture is really all about "moderation" the opposite of extremes. but korean do bring a certain kind of impact to asia and more people are into surgeries now. but that's another thread.


 
I say ill-placed since those beauty standards that I speak of are destructive IMO.  Beauty standards that are touted as THE standard of beauty causing women (especially) to be self destructive above & beyond changing the color of their hair.  Like the influx of Western media causing an increase in anorexia in Pacific Islander teen girls who strive to be a size 2 & have a boyish model stick figure.  Korea specifically stands out with the surgeries in order to achieve a Western look.  The long-term impact of colonialism in Africa, SWA, South America & Caribbean with the preference of light skin, straight hair & light eyes.  It's been a while since I watched a telenovela, but none represented the diverse Spanish speaking world with which I am familiar.

With Jen, I hope she is wearing colored contacts since she considers them a fashion accessory, something to change her look.  Since they are only contact lenses, I hope & I'm not going to assume she wears them due to being color struck.



Sassys said:


> Evelyn can kiss my slowly shrinking 100% all natural left butt cheek.  Can't stand her...


 


And when she is done, Tranny Evelyn can kiss my right cheek since I feel the same way.  She is such an ugly person.



taniherd said:


> OT:  Your avatar pic.  Is that one of the guy from Spartacus?


 
Yes, that is Crixus/Manu Bennett.  I just got done watching all the Spartacus seasons and am waiting for the return of Crixus & Gannicus in season 2!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

meela188 said:


> Oh my, I just googled Vybz and cake soap. Vybz looks atrocious now, well he was never all that attractive but he had appeal. I can't even look him in the face now, he's scary.


 
And the real sad part is that he thinks he looks sexy.


----------



## juneping

gre8dane said:


> I say ill-placed since those beauty standards that I speak of are destructive IMO.  Beauty standards that are touted as THE standard of beauty causing women (especially) to be self destructive above & beyond changing the color of their hair.  Like the influx of Western media causing an increase in anorexia in Pacific Islander teen girls who strive to be a size 2 & have a boyish model stick figure.  Korea specifically stands out with the surgeries in order to achieve a Western look.  The long-term impact of colonialism in Africa, SWA, South America & Caribbean with the preference of light skin, straight hair & light eyes.  It's been a while since I watched a telenovela, but none represented the diverse Spanish speaking world with which I am familiar.
> easons and am waiting for the return of Crixus & Gannicus in season 2!



from what you wrote...i think i can understand where you are coming from. and about the part korean plastic surgery....i just want to give my point of view...and this is how i see and/or general asian POV: 
first of all, it's generally correct that people think white features are more appealing, big eyes, pointy nose and light skin. BUT, as i mentioned earlier....certain asian standard about beauty were there way before we were "conquered" by the west.....so the current beauty standards are not necessarily to be more like white people. not all asian who have the eyelid surgery want to look like white people, that's such a generalization and bit demeaning. we like big eyes since the beginning of our 5000 years of culture and i resent people said when we have that surgery we want to look like white people. we just want to look good and double eye lids are much easier to wear eye make up. for some girls, it has absolutely nothing to do to look white. most of us know we are not white and we are okay with it. moreover, a lot of chinese have double eyelid and the small eye population feel left out, we want to have large eyes just like our counter parts. i have 2 siblings and i am the only one got small eyes. i wish my eyes were as big as my silblings and it has nothing to do with looking white and they are not white.
hair coloring - yes that's just stupid.
other surgeries about nose and all, well, my understanding about korean is they are bigger boned in general and they tend to have larger head/face. their face shapes are usually wider compare to chinese and japanese. that feature has been kind of well known for chinese. so they have this kind of surgery to chop the jaw bone to make their face pointier. and they have extensive surgery how they want their face to look. may be look more white may be whatever...i don't want to comment on that any further...


----------



## hunniesochic

:back2topic: (finally got to use this icon )

All of a sudden Suzie starts talking like she's (oh Gawd for lack of a better word) 'bout it! Puh-lease! She's only crunk to Meeka because no one likes Meeka and no one will defend her. Oh goodness Suzie...give it a break.


----------



## tweegy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i want the hoop earrings with the big mesh balls. *runs and hides*


----------



## prettyprincess

I used to love Tami, but now she is just like the other 2 bullies. An Suzie is a joke, she sure wasnt so big and tough when she out of the circle last year.


----------



## retrofaxie

they call meeka out for talking too much when suzie is doing the same thing. do you notice evelyn throws round the n word like its okay and shaunie, jen and tammi says nothing, and she's not black. i am sure if she was white and she said it even once they would get all crazy. tami is a bully and needs to be dealt with the hard way. besides she took a cheap shot at meeka, and try to cover it up by saying oh she had her hand up, really she hit meeka after when she was not looking.


----------



## retrofaxie

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Are you talking about Vybz Kartel? Him and his cake soap.....


yeah who i was talking about. um sammy souse is beyond stupid. when he showed up on the red carpet looking like mj and the media started talking about him, his publish said he was underwent skin rejuvenation. then he said he used bleaching cream 2 times a day and did not know he was going to get light. really!


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i want the hoop earrings with the big mesh balls. *runs and hides*



get them

http://ilovepoparazzi.com/index.php...se&category_id=6&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=53

some of them are cute


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> That is usually how birds speak.


----------



## .pursefiend.

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i want the hoop earrings with the big mesh balls. *runs and hides*


 
 i have the crystal ball hoops. but they are too much for my petite body


----------



## pollinilove

i hope someone does punch eve in the mouth for using the n word


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> I say ill-placed since those beauty standards that I speak of are destructive IMO. Beauty standards that are touted as THE standard of beauty causing women (especially) to be self destructive above & beyond changing the color of their hair. Like the influx of Western media causing an increase in anorexia in Pacific Islander teen girls who strive to be a size 2 & have a boyish model stick figure. Korea specifically stands out with the surgeries in order to achieve a Western look. The long-term impact of colonialism in Africa, SWA, South America & Caribbean with the preference of light skin, straight hair & light eyes. It's been a while since I watched a telenovela, but none represented the diverse Spanish speaking world with which I am familiar.
> 
> With Jen, I hope she is wearing colored contacts since she considers them a fashion accessory, something to change her look. Since they are only contact lenses, I hope & I'm not going to assume she wears them due to being color struck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when she is done, Tranny Evelyn can kiss my right cheek since I feel the same way. She is such an ugly person.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is Crixus/Manu Bennett. I just got done watching all the Spartacus seasons and am waiting for the return of Crixus & Gannicus in season 2!


 Crixus was the Stuff! And Boss Lady studded him big time!

Did you see the prequel? If you haven't I highly recommend before the season premiere! That was even better than the first season.


----------



## chantal1922

.pursefiend. said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate the new AFLAC duck.



.pursefiend. said:


>


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


>


----------



## lawchick

retrofaxie said:


> they call meeka out for talking too much when suzie is doing the same thing. do you notice evelyn throws round the n word like its okay and shaunie, jen and tammi says nothing, and she's not black. i am sure if she was white and she said it even once they would get all crazy. tami is a bully and needs to be dealt with the hard way. besides she took a cheap shot at meeka, and try to cover it up by saying oh she had her hand up, really she hit meeka after when she was not looking.


 It has really been bugging me that Tami claims what she did was in self defense because Meeka put her hand up and Tami didn't know if Meeka was going to pop her.  We have all seen that video so many times and Meeka did NOT put her hand up, she was just sitting there when Tami hit her.  NOT OK.  I like Tami most of the time but she is just immature and trashy sometimes.


----------



## meela188

lawchick said:


> It has really been bugging me that Tami claims what she did was in self defense because Meeka put her hand up and Tami didn't know if Meeka was going to pop her.  We have all seen that video so many times and Meeka did NOT put her hand up, she was just sitting there when Tami hit her.  NOT OK.  I like Tami most of the time but she is just immature and trashy sometimes.



Tammy just wanted an excuse to beat Meeka up if u ask me, it was funny listening to her try and justify her actions though. Meeka did have her hand up during the confrontation but then she put it down when Tammy started to flare up, as soon as Meeka put her hand down Tammy mushed her. Tammy is a bully, Meeka is a follower, they both have very good points.


----------



## miss alice

meela188 said:


> Tammy just wanted an excuse to beat Meeka up if u ask me, it was funny listening to her try and justify her actions though. Meeka did have her hand up during the confrontation but then she put it down when Tammy started to flare up, as soon as Meeka put her hand down Tammy mushed her. Tammy is a bully, Meeka is a follower, they both have very good points.


 
+1! Tammy is defintely a bully.....


----------



## Ladybug09

lawchick said:


> It has really been bugging me that Tami claims what she did was in self defense because Meeka put her hand up and Tami didn't know if Meeka was going to pop her. We have all seen that video so many times and Meeka did NOT put her hand up, she was just sitting there when Tami hit her. NOT OK. I like Tami most of the time but she is just immature and trashy *sometimes*.


 Most of the times! if not all.


----------



## GOALdigger

So have we already went to eve's shoe store website? It looks like she models all the shoes in her house and post them to the website.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tweegy said:


>







Jahpson said:


> get them
> 
> http://ilovepoparazzi.com/index.php...se&category_id=6&Itemid=53&vmcchk=1&Itemid=53
> 
> some of them are cute



thanks! i looked on Ev's site and they have the butterfly and ball ones but not the HUGE different sized balls that Jen had on. are these POParazzi ones the originals?


----------



## pollinilove

if tammi is going ti hit anyone it should be eve who had sex with your husband


----------



## tweegy

pollinilove said:


> if tammi is going ti hit anyone it should be eve who had sex with your husband


 Been there, done that!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

retrofaxie said:


> they call meeka out for talking too much when suzie is doing the same thing.



Suzie is the messiest bird I have ever had the displeasure of seeing on tv. She has like 3 very young children - how she finds the time to gossip as much as she does, I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## pquiles

Watching the reunion now and I'm loving Shaunie's hair.


----------



## Kansashalo

So I'm watching it now too....

1. Tammi's weave (WTF?) Did she buy that from Sally's?
2.  Shaunie's colorblocking...something is just not quite right...
3.  Eve...*smh*

These "ladies" are sad, sad, sad.....

ETA: Jon sucks as a host. And did this really need to be split into two shows? Ugh, I won't be watching the second one.  I can't take hearing a bunch of birds squawk.


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:


> So I'm watching it now too....
> 
> 1. Tammi's weave (WTF?) Did she buy that from Sally's?
> 2. Shaunie's colorblocking...something is just not quite right...
> 3. Eve...*smh*
> 
> These "ladies" are sad, sad, sad.....
> 
> ETA: Jon sucks as a host. And did this really need to be split into two shows? Ugh, I won't be watching the second one. I can't take hearing a bunch of birds squawk.


 

... I like Shaunie's hair though.  Reminds me of the 80's.


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thanks! i looked on Ev's site and they have the butterfly and ball ones but not the HUGE different sized balls that Jen had on. are these POParazzi ones the originals?



they are.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

prettyprincess said:


> I used to love Tami, but now she is just like the other 2 bullies. An Suzie is a joke, she sure wasnt so big and tough when she out of the circle last year.


 
Tami is a mess just like the rest of them. How can you be soo mad with Meeka b/c she said she didn't like your hair or clothes behind your back, but you are now BFFs with Ev, the woman who slept with your husband and told you after about 6 months of smiling in your face and telling you that you were a non-mutha****** factor AND made shirts about it??????



retrofaxie said:


> they call meeka out for talking too much when suzie is doing the same thing. do you notice evelyn throws round the n word like its okay and shaunie, jen and tammi says nothing, and she's not black. i am sure if she was white and she said it even once they would get all crazy. tami is a bully and needs to be dealt with the hard way. besides she took a cheap shot at meeka, and try to cover it up by saying oh she had her hand up, really she hit meeka after when she was not looking.


 
Some black people don't have a problem with Latinos using the n word and I think Ev has become comfortable using it b/c it seems like most of her friends are black and they are obviously not saying anything to her about it. 



retrofaxie said:


> yeah who i was talking about. um sammy souse is beyond stupid. *when he showed up on the red carpet looking like mj* and the media started talking about him, his publish said he was underwent skin rejuvenation. then *he said he used bleaching cream 2 times a day and did not know he was going to get light*. really!


 




.pursefiend. said:


>


----------



## tweegy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Tami is a mess just like the rest of them. How can you be soo mad with Meeka b/c she said she didn't like your hair or clothes behind your back, but you are now BFFs with Ev, the woman who slept with your husband and told you after about 6 months of smiling in your face and telling you that you were a non-mutha****** factor AND made shirts about it??????
> 
> 
> 
> Some black people don't have a problem with Latinos using the n word and I think Ev has become comfortable using it b/c it seems like most of her friends are black and they are obviously not saying anything to her about it.





:weird: Could you imagine what would have happened if Meeka brought up food stamps to Tami???


----------



## pquiles

tweegy said:


> :weird: Could you imagine what would have happened if Meeka brought up food stamps to Tami???


 

Perhaps Tami would use it as an opportunity to punch her in the mouth stating that Meeka threatened her sensibilities and purposefully slandered her good name that she is attempting to maintain .  

Tami is really just searching for a reason to hate Meeka.


----------



## tonij2000

I'm watching an old episode of the Steve Harvey show and Tammi is in it. She's playing the role of Bernadette, Steve's gf.

She's pretty good too, much better acting than any of the Single Ladies.


----------



## MickMick

GOALdigger said:


> So have we already went to eve's shoe store website? It looks like she models all the shoes in her house and post them to the website.



Hmmm....Have we discussed this video tour of Evelyn's store?


----------



## tweegy

MickMick said:


> Hmmm....Have we discussed this video tour of Evelyn's store?




I dont recall seeing this discussed here... But she is funny!

So I guess that Dulce is another store for TV only... it is rather tiny I cant believe how different it looks from when they air it on the show..

AND the Condom coming out of the bag???!!!!!! WTF!! Who the hell has that in their store display!!??? Did Suzie Decorate that display??!!


----------



## kymmie

Eww.  I did not expect Dulce to be so dingy.





MickMick said:


> Hmmm....Have we discussed this video tour of Evelyn's store?


----------



## tomz_grl

That video was HILARIOUS!


----------



## KayuuKathey

lol take a bow ev. what a store. its mad funny.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Lol at the video.


----------



## pquiles

I and two of my friends went to look for "Dulce"... Not impressed, not in the least.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sneak Peek of part 2

http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/68361...-3-reunion-part-2-sneak-peek.jhtml#id=1669372


----------



## NYCBelle

MickMick said:


> Hmmm....Have we discussed this video tour of Evelyn's store?



lmfao this is great 

what a terrible window display! yuck!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Tami is a mess just like the rest of them. How can you be soo mad with Meeka b/c she said she didn't like your hair or clothes behind your back, but you are now BFFs with Ev, the woman who slept with your husband and told you after about 6 months of smiling in your face and telling you that you were a non-mutha****** factor AND made shirts about it??????


 
I truly believe that she only plays nice with Ev because her salary depends on it. She can't only be 'friends' with Jen, Shaunie, and Royce. Ev, unfortunately, is a major part of the show.


----------



## MickMick

That is a hot mess!!!!  Meeks walked into it though.  She should have just said, "John...I'm proud of my husband and thankful our lifestyle.  Tami's opinion doesn't matter.  And twitter **** is just that.  Twitter ****."


----------



## Sassys

MickMick said:


> Hmmm....Have we discussed this video tour of Evelyn's store?



Is that a stripper pole in the living room


----------



## tweegy

Who's watchin?


----------



## Eclipse4

Tami is wildin out on Meeka.


----------



## tonij2000

Eclipse4 said:


> Tami is wildin out on Meeka.



and she went in on Speedy...


----------



## tweegy

Eclipse4 said:


> Tami is wildin out on Meeka.


Her weave is flipping out too!


----------



## tweegy

Royce looks over it..


----------



## NYCBelle

Shaunie hasn't spoken!! lol she's calculating her dollars


----------



## tweegy

_That's not how I do!_


----------



## NYCBelle

We all damn well know Evelyn would not approve of Chad having female and exes as friends *Tami smirk*


----------



## tweegy

Ev knows nothing about nothing but she knows she wants a destination wedding...Wutevs...


----------



## NYCBelle

Chad better get full rights to that frozen sperm!!


----------



## Eclipse4

There is no sperm,  it's all for show. Evelyn would have been pregnant by now. She said she has all this stuff going on so she can't get pregnant... *itch please.


----------



## DC-Cutie

funny - the trainer wanted to be with her and talked about having kids.  Eve wasn't hearing it.  But Ocho comes along talking about babies and this bish got her cooch to the OB/GYN quick, fast and in a hurry...

she's so transparent.


----------



## tweegy

Eclipse4 said:


> There is no sperm,  it's all for show. Evelyn would have been pregnant by now. She said she has all this stuff going on so she can't get pregnant... *itch please.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

What's going on with Royce and Eric? Seems a little shady. Would Jen be so upset if it was just "business"?


----------



## momofgirls

Suzie running her mouth again about Royce saying she isn't signing on for next season. Suzie has a problem with her mouth.


----------



## momofgirls

tonij2000 said:


> and she went in on Speedy...


She sure did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

momofgirls said:


> Suzie running her mouth again about Royce saying she isn't signing on for next season. Suzie has a problem with her mouth.



somebody needs to just call Suzie out.  Check her, if you will.  She stay runnin' that mouth


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so tired of all them talking about each other being 'relevant'... all of them are really non-motherf*cking factors, really.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of all them talking about each other being 'relevant'... all of them are really non-motherf*cking factors, really.


True!

After this show Who is going to know about any of em??


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Ev talking about being on the 6-- bish you ain't JLo!
Tami's lived in a car, she's paid her dues. I'll give her that.


----------



## tweegy

Ugh that annoying girl is in LA BBW


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of all them talking about each other being 'relevant'... all of them are really non-motherf*cking factors, really.


Thank you


----------



## momofgirls

tweegy said:


> Ugh that annoying girl is in LA BBW


----------



## DC-Cutie

notice all of them were quite as a Church mouse when they talked about the charity.  We all remember Jen and Eve turned up their noses when they volunteered with Royce at the shelter...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Ugh that annoying girl is in LA BBW



"...on site! Capital letters"   She done went out to LA dropped some pounds, got some veneers and think she's hot shi*t now 

she's still just engaged.  no marriage..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uh, oh!!!  Draya hittin' Gloria hard!  Takes a groupie to know a groupie!


----------



## tweegy

This LA BBW looks lame...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> notice all of them were quite as a Church mouse when they talked about the charity.  We all remember Jen and Eve turned up their noses when they volunteered with Royce at the shelter...


They all looked confused Charawah???


----------



## momofgirls

Can you say DRAMA!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Basketball Wives is a PRIME example to all the aspiring wanna be wives, that you don't have to be a dime to land a baller.  these are average looking chicks.

that's all....  carry on!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is Kimsha the new Royce?!


----------



## Eclipse4

DC-Cutie said:


> Basketball Wives is a PRIME example to all the aspiring wanna be wives, that you don't have to be a dime to land a baller.  these are *average looking chicks*.
> 
> that's all....  carry on!



Some were scary looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

off to watch the Puerto Rican Kim K. - that's LaLa


----------



## tweegy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> is Kimsha the new Royce?!


 Gues Who the New Tami is!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> off to watch the Puerto Rican Kim K. - that's LaLa


next mess...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> off to watch the Puerto Rican Kim K. - that's LaLa



omg is she PR?! and i think the sound is off on the show. she sounds like a robot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Gues Who the New Tami is!



Jackie!


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> omg is she PR?! and i think the sound is off on the show. she sounds like a robot!



ok, so it's not just me.  I was about to adjust my volume or call Comcast


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Jackie!


   Down to the right hook!!


----------



## MickMick

Oooh.  Lord forgive me.

*sigh*

Some of those LA heffas would benefit from straight up, shoulder-to-knee Spanx and a bra fitting at Nordstrom.  Just sayin'.  I peeped loose, uncontrolled, moving MEAT.

Miami has them BEAT.


----------



## pquiles

dc-cutie said:


> funny - the trainer wanted to be with her and talked about having kids. Eve wasn't hearing it. But ocho comes along talking about babies and this bish got her cooch to the ob/gyn quick, fast and in a hurry...
> 
> She's so transparent.


 
bingo!


----------



## pquiles

MickMick said:


> That is a hot mess!!!! Meeks walked into it though. She should have just said, "John...I'm proud of my husband and thankful our lifestyle. Tami's opinion doesn't matter. And twitter **** is just that. Twitter ****."


 

Agreed with this assessment.


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of all them talking about each other being 'relevant'... all of them are really non-motherf*cking factors, really.



I know right...I don't know why they all act like they are so accomplished. It's pitiful but darn funny entertainment


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

flsurfergirl3 said:


> is Kimsha the new Royce?!


 
Who is Kimsha?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

MickMick said:


> Oooh.  Lord forgive me.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Some of those LA heffas would benefit from straight up,* shoulder-to-knee Spanx *and a bra fitting at Nordstrom.  Just sayin'.  I peeped loose, uncontrolled, moving MEAT.
> 
> Miami has them BEAT.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Eclipse4 said:


> Tami is wildin out on Meeka.


 


tweegy said:


> Her weave is flipping out too!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jenny Cadine said:


> What's going on with *Royce and Eric*? Seems a little shady. Would Jen be so upset if it was just "business"?


 
Ewww....I doubt that there is anything going on between Royce and Eric. Just the thought of it.....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

momofgirls said:


> Suzie running her mouth again about Royce saying she isn't signing on for next season. Suzie has a problem with her mouth.


 
When did she say that?


----------



## momofgirls

glamourgirlnikk said:


> When did she say that?


At the end.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

What is fakege?

Somebody please get these girls a pocket dictionary!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


> Ugh that annoying girl is in LA BBW


 
Gloria??



momofgirls said:


> At the end.


 
Ok, just saw it. Why does Suzie keep running her mouth?


----------



## NYCBelle

so right!


really Shaq?? you cheated on Shaunie with that chick??? 





MickMick said:


> Oooh.  Lord forgive me.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Some of those LA heffas would benefit from straight up, shoulder-to-knee Spanx and a bra fitting at Nordstrom.  Just sayin'.  I peeped loose, uncontrolled, moving MEAT.
> 
> Miami has them BEAT.


----------



## NYCBelle

These LA chicks really look beat up and worn down  a big ol' hot mess that i'll be watching and discussing with you gals here LOL


----------



## KayuuKathey

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ewww....I doubt that there is anything going on between Royce and Eric. Just the thought of it.....




*throws up*


----------



## KayuuKathey

LOL agreed. LA looks like a mess, but cant wait to see.


I believe my favorite is going to be KIM ARTEST. I see it from now.


----------



## Tiffany123

Has anyone else noticed the excessive use of the word 'situation' and references to 'the situation' in this show????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tiffany123 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the excessive use of the word 'situation' and references to 'the situation' in this show????



Yes, along with the word 'like' and 'relevant'... Those are what I like to call fillers, because they don't have much else to say!


----------



## tweegy

Gloria!! Yes! I couldn't remember her name! 





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Gloria??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just saw it. Why does Suzie keep running her mouth?


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> so right!
> 
> 
> really Shaq?? you cheated on Shaunie with that chick???


 shaq's jump off is in the LA!? Who is she?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Last night was pretty boring. 

Twitter got this side by side pic of rapper Ace-hood and Meeka. They look just alike lmao

I will not lie though, I will be watching LA next week.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

momofgirls said:


> Suzie running her mouth again about Royce saying she isn't signing on for next season. Suzie has a problem with her mouth.


 
Anyone else crack up when Jen said she wasn't even cool with Suzie (when talking about Eric's 'movie' and how she's only friends with Tami, Jen, and Shaunie), and then quickly tried to cover it up while Suzie sat there like a dummy? I wish people would stop entertaining the immature broad. Suzie talks too damn much, and her 'mediator' role this season was fake as hell. She was just trying to get back into the 'circle' in whatever way she could and it obviously failed since Jen and Ev still aren't checking for her like that. Even John Salley was looking at Suzie like, 'woman, do you ever shut up?!'.


----------



## Jahpson

Eclipse4 said:


> There is no sperm,  it's all for show. Evelyn would have been pregnant by now. She said she has all this stuff going on so she can't get pregnant... *itch please.



right.

I had no idea creating tshirts was such hard work


----------



## Belle49

Hell I got my hopes up thinking Royce wouldn't be back lol


----------



## Jahpson

i won't be back. This show has runs its course for me. LOL


----------



## NYCBelle

tweegy said:


> shaq's jump off is in the LA!? Who is she?



Gloria's sister...she gets into a fight with the girl that takes her shoes off


http://www.vh1.com/shows/basketball_wives_la/cast_member.jhtml?personalityId=15021


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> funny - the trainer wanted to be with her and talked about having kids. Eve wasn't hearing it. But Ocho comes along talking about babies and this bish got her cooch to the OB/GYN quick, fast and in a hurry...
> 
> she's so transparent.


 
Eve waanted a baby and a husband so badly in season 2, yet now she is to busy to get pregnant and get married to Chad.  It only takes one day to get married, how can one be to busy.  If the Kardashians can plan a wedding in 9days, she has no excuse. 

Evelyn,


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Eve waanted a baby and a husband so badly in season 2, yet now she is to busy to get pregnant and get married to Chad.  It only takes one day to get married, how can one be to busy.  If the Kardashians can plan a wedding in 9days, she has no excuse.
> 
> Evelyn,


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> Eve waanted a baby and a husband so badly in season 2, yet now she is to busy to get pregnant and get married to Chad.  It only takes one day to get married, how can one be to busy.  If the Kardashians can plan a wedding in 9days, she has no excuse.
> 
> Evelyn,


----------



## NY_Mami

Evelyn mad at that lady over her cheap a** earrings......


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> Gloria's sister...she gets into a fight with the girl that takes her shoes off
> 
> 
> http://www.vh1.com/shows/basketball_wives_la/cast_member.jhtml?personalityId=15021


Oooh yeah I forgot about that! thats what caused all the drama in the first season!


----------



## tweegy

They set the Bullsh*t bar so high you know when others are talking crap now...





Sassys said:


> Eve waanted a baby and a husband so badly in season 2, yet now she is to busy to get pregnant and get married to Chad.  It only takes one day to get married, how can one be to busy.  If the Kardashians can plan a wedding in 9days, she has no excuse.
> 
> Evelyn,


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Oooh yeah I forgot about that! thats what caused all the drama in the first season!


 
I did not see the first season, so don't know much about the Shaq cheating with Gloria's sister, but it really amazes me how men cheat on their pretty wives with tore up looking women.  SMH


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I did not see the first season, so don't know much about the Shaq cheating with Gloria's sister, but it really amazes me how men cheat on their pretty wives with tore up looking women.  SMH


Yeah, it was what started off the fight with the ladies and Gloria.. and Gloria was on her sister's side..Gloria and Royce got into one of the funniest fights!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

.pursefiend. said:


> Last night was pretty boring.
> 
> Twitter got this *side by side pic of rapper Ace-hood and Meeka*. They look just alike lmao
> 
> I will not lie though, I will be watching LA next week.


 


Sassys said:


> Eve waanted a baby and a husband so badly in season 2, yet now she is to busy to get pregnant and get married to Chad.  It only takes one day to get married, how can one be to busy.  *If the Kardashians can plan a wedding in 9days, she has no excuse.*
> 
> Evelyn,


 


NY_Mami said:


> Evelyn mad at that lady over her *cheap a** earrings*......


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Tiffany123 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the excessive use of the word 'situation' and references to 'the situation' in this show????


 
Nope, but I have noticed the words 'like, *relevant*, b***h, bum, hoe, and the phrase shut the F up'.

Were any of them 'relevant', besides Shaunie and Tami, before the show started?


----------



## kittenslingerie

I was bored as hell listening to Tammi's bickering through the reunion show. I can't watch another season of that hoodrat. I used to like the show, but I'm over it. The other women may not be classy (at least before Tammi they used to be somewhat civil and entertaining), but Tammi takes the cake IMO.


----------



## hunniesochic

o that explains why that girl said "at least I didn't sleep with a married man" or something that on the preview of Basketball Wives: LA. 

Hey, if the shoe fits...


----------



## hunniesochic

Actually, in this case, if the condom fits...


----------



## Sassys

Just realized something.  Jen said that Eric has no connections in hollywood and only an idiot would fall for him having a movie coming out. 

well....

I just realized as I was watching the closing credits for "The Help", it said Nate Berkus was Executive Producer.  Soooooo, if a decorator can get into the movie business, why can't an ex ball player


----------



## tonij2000

Tiffany123 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the excessive use of the word 'situation' and references to 'the situation' in this show????



Yes, by Jen and Ev. My situation this, you came into this situation that, enough already with the situations. It's annoying!


----------



## hunniesochic

Royce was on a local radio station today. She said...

1.) she has a book out and wanted to promote it at the reunion but the producer didn't give her a chance to talk about it.
2.) she's returning for season 4
3.) she's going to allow her son to be seen on season 4. Season 1 & 2 her baby daddy didn't want her to talk about their child. Season 3 she was iffy but he was okay but she decided to not expose the child anyways.
4.) her and Tammi are still good friends, so are her and Suzie. she knows suzie have diarrhea of the mouth, "but that's suzie"
5.) the show portrait the women bad side, and all the good that they've ever done were not ever discussed. producers only wanted the drama.


----------



## Sassys

hunniesochic said:


> Royce was on a local radio station today. She said...
> 
> 1.) she has a book out and wanted to promote it at the reunion but the producer didn't give her a chance to talk about it.
> 2.) she's returning for season 4
> 3.) she's going to allow her son to be seen on season 4. Season 1 & 2 her baby daddy didn't want her to talk about their child. Season 3 she was iffy but he was okay but she decided to not expose the child anyways.
> 4.) her and Tammi are still good friends, so are her and Suzie. she knows suzie have diarrhea of the mouth, "but that's suzie"
> 5.) the show portrait the women bad side, and all the good that they've ever done were not ever discussed. producers only wanted the drama.




Her son has never appeared on the show; why bring him into it now.  SMH.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sassys said:


> Her son has never appeared on the show; why bring him into it now.  SMH.



probably wants to show her motherly side?


----------



## KayuuKathey

Is it me or was the reunion boring. Nothing really delivered to me.


----------



## tonij2000

KayuuKathey said:


> Is it me or was the reunion boring. Nothing really delivered to me.



I agree and the host was even more boring.


----------



## needloub

tonij2000 said:


> I agree and the host was even more boring.



I totally agree! He is a horrible host!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

*From mediatakeout.com:*

MediaTakeOut.com just received some BLOCKBUSTER information. According to a ROCK SOLID SNITCH . . . Basketball Wives LA star GLORIA GOVAN is officially SINGLE.

Our insider tells us that her fiance, Matt Barnes has DUMPED HER. What happened? Well word is that Matt got tired of her "reckless talk" and left.

Well . . . that's probably for the best. With her RECKLESS MOUTH and his RECKLESS FISTS . . . there was bound to be trouble.


----------



## Kansashalo

MickMick said:


> Oooh. Lord forgive me.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Some of those LA heffas would benefit from straight up, shoulder-to-knee Spanx and a bra fitting at Nordstrom. Just sayin'. I peeped loose, uncontrolled, moving MEAT.
> 
> Miami has them BEAT.


 


Sassys said:


> Eve waanted a baby and a husband so badly in season 2, yet now she is to busy to get pregnant and get married to Chad. It only takes one day to get married, how can one be to busy. If the Kardashians can plan a wedding in 9days, she has no excuse.
> 
> Evelyn,


 



ya'll are kray kray!!!!


----------



## Sassys

You can NOT tell me this is not Evelyn's twin


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Sassys said:


> You can NOT tell me this is not Evelyn's twin




He is fierce and yes, most of the time Ev looks like a tranny!


----------



## chantal1922

I love me some B Scott!


----------



## Ladybug09

He is just TOOOOOOO Extra!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Please don't discrespect the luv muffin!  B.Scott does not favor Evilyn ONE BIT!


----------



## Jahpson

b scott has better skin


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Please don't discrespect the luv muffin!  B.Scott does not favor Evilyn ONE BIT!



LMAO!! B. Scott is FIERCE!!!!  Would LOVE to hang out with him


----------



## dhampir2005

Sorry to respond in a HUGE sweep here. I am from the North Eastern part of mainland China and from what I know double eyelid surgery is exceeding popular. My cousin grew up in and still lives in China and most of the girls her age who can afford it have had surgery (she's 21). I actually had double eyelid surgery and epicanthoplasty (opening the inner eye corners) performed in China last summer, so it is exceeding easy and quite popular from my understanding. The procedure was performed in office using only local anesthesia. My stiches were taken out a week later and that was it! However to address the issue of looking more westernized, that is not what the double eyelid surgery is for. There is a specific surgery for "european" eyes that most surgeons won't perform. That normally requires the patient to have a higher brown bone or get implants as well as the overall surgery is much more invasive. The popular surgery is the double eyelid surgery which makes the patient look more traditional chinese and of course increases eye size. Chinese girls are known for having double eyelids, but in fact many don't. This leads to a single eyelid and thus the need for double eyelid surgery  In my case my eyelids were only partially double but were actually single in my inner eye corners. This caused my eyelashes to rub against my eyes and cause infections. My surgery rectified this, but trust me, for most girl it is strictly for cosmetic reasons. I hope that clarifies some questions for people. Also nose jobs are not extremely common as the surgery is much more invasive and costly 



miss alice said:


> i know plastic surgery is rampant in south korea and is openly discussed (this is just from what i hear, so anyone pls correct me if i am wrong). it is similar to how surgery is widely accepted in LA but not so much in NYC (eventhough pp still get them done, but the attitude twds them is different depending on region).
> 
> i do not think surgery is as widely accepted or performed in mainland china. so, when you refer to eye lid surgeries, you need to be specific about which country you are refering to. In addition, many chinese have double eye lids, whereas most  japanese and koreans who do not.  so, again, just bc they are all eastern asians, it does not mean they all have the same features.
> 
> i think june's comment about moderation is about the philoshophy (Taoism) that most chinese subscribe to,  not about a particular woman or particular surgery.





juneping said:


> well...china is HUGE, and you know how much we like to populate if you know there are 100 chinese went under the knife but in terms of %..may be its very low....and there are mainland chinese, HK chinese and taiwan chinese. HK chinese are probably the most conservative among all of them....i know taiwanese are very into it...b/c they have good surgeons and the influence from japan....
> i know the double eye lid surgery was the #1 chinese go for...i don't know too much about the nose job....
> when i said moderation...it's really relative...i meant it as if the whole world is doing so...we'd do it,  not as the whole world is doing it and we still stand our ground.....it's not like everybody got a friend who went under knife.....there are different kinds of surgeries and i think chinese in general are doing a lot less alteration on their face/body..say compare to korean.
> i have a friend who just got some filler in her nose....the way she talked about it was like getting a drink at a bar (no big deal)...for most people that i  know who are chinese....this is not something we see it lightly.





juneping said:


> from what you wrote...i think i can understand where you are coming from. and about the part korean plastic surgery....i just want to give my point of view...and this is how i see and/or general asian POV:
> first of all, it's generally correct that people think white features are more appealing, big eyes, pointy nose and light skin. BUT, as i mentioned earlier....certain asian standard about beauty were there way before we were "conquered" by the west.....so the current beauty standards are not necessarily to be more like white people. not all asian who have the eyelid surgery want to look like white people, that's such a generalization and bit demeaning. we like big eyes since the beginning of our 5000 years of culture and i resent people said when we have that surgery we want to look like white people. we just want to look good and double eye lids are much easier to wear eye make up. for some girls, it has absolutely nothing to do to look white. most of us know we are not white and we are okay with it. moreover, a lot of chinese have double eyelid and the small eye population feel left out, we want to have large eyes just like our counter parts. i have 2 siblings and i am the only one got small eyes. i wish my eyes were as big as my silblings and it has nothing to do with looking white and they are not white.
> hair coloring - yes that's just stupid.
> other surgeries about nose and all, well, my understanding about korean is they are bigger boned in general and they tend to have larger head/face. their face shapes are usually wider compare to chinese and japanese. that feature has been kind of well known for chinese. so they have this kind of surgery to chop the jaw bone to make their face pointier. and they have extensive surgery how they want their face to look. may be look more white may be whatever...i don't want to comment on that any further...


----------



## Sassys

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry to respond in a HUGE sweep here. I am from the North Eastern part of mainland China and from what I know double eyelid surgery is exceeding popular. My cousin grew up in and still lives in China and most of the girls her age who can afford it have had surgery (she's 21). I actually had double eyelid surgery and epicanthoplasty (opening the inner eye corners) performed in China last summer, so it is exceeding easy and quite popular from my understanding. The procedure was performed in office using only local anesthesia. My stiches were taken out a week later and that was it! However to address the issue of looking more westernized, that is not what the double eyelid surgery is for. There is a specific surgery for "european" eyes that most surgeons won't perform. That normally requires the patient to have a higher brown bone or get implants as well as the overall surgery is much more invasive. The popular surgery is the double eyelid surgery which makes the patient look more traditional chinese and of course increases eye size. Chinese girls are known for having double eyelids, but in fact many don't. This leads to a single eyelid and thus the need for double eyelid surgery  In my case my eyelids were only partially double but were actually single in my inner eye corners. This caused my eyelashes to rub against my eyes and cause infections. My surgery rectified this, but trust me, for most girl it is strictly for cosmetic reasons. I hope that clarifies some questions for people. Also nose jobs are not extremely common as the surgery is much more invasive and costly


 
Um, I think you put this in the wrong thread.  What does this have to do with BBW?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Um, I think you put this in the wrong thread. What does this have to do with BBW?


 
a few pages back they were talking about plastic surgery and skin lightening cuz Jen looked a shade or two lighter this season


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> a few pages back they were talking about plastic surgery and skin lightening cuz Jen looked a shade or two lighter this season


 
OH. We were talking about that weeks ago. LOL


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> OH. We were talking about that weeks ago. LOL


 

pretty much.


----------



## yellow08

*Ev's and Chad's Fish Tank Bed* 



Life is good for New England Patriots wide receiver Chad Ochocinco.

He&#8217;s finally on no-nonsense team with realistic Super Bowl aspirations. He&#8217;s got a foxy fiancee &#8212; &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; star Evelyn Lozada. And now he&#8217;s got a snazzy new two-bedroom place just minutes from Foxboro Stadium.
Chad Johnson and fiancee Evelyn Lozada can count fish instead of sheep. 

Consider it a winter home to house the couple when they&#8217;re not living under the sea at Ochocinco&#8217;s permanent Florida home.

Last week, the Boston Herald chatted up Wayde King and Brett Raymer &#8212; the stars of Animal Planet&#8217;s new reality show, &#8220;Tanked&#8221; &#8212; who installed two custom fish tanks for Ochocinco.

One tank does double-duty as a tropical backdrop and mount for three flat screen televisions. And the second forms a giant arch over Ochocinco&#8217;s bed.

How long will it take for the novelty to wear off (or a crack to form)? Back in February, Lozada was still quite enamored with Ochocinco&#8217;s aquatic world. Chad tweeted: @Evelynlozada stares at these damn fish every time before bed #smh

Earlier this month, Ochocinco announced he would live with a Pats fan for the first couple weeks of the NFL season to get acclimated with the area. Lozada wasn&#8217;t quite as keen.

&#8220;He wants to do it, so he will. But that fan better be married with kids,&#8221; Lozada told the Herald&#8217;s Raakhee Mirchandani. &#8220;And it won&#8217;t be a female fan.&#8221;

Regardless, he&#8217;ll have to get used to sleeping up on the shore (where) they work all day, out in the sun they slave away...


----------



## GOALdigger

^tacky just like them.


----------



## miss alice

GOALdigger said:


> ^tacky just like them.


----------



## dhampir2005

Whoops, if you read a few pages back there was a huge segment about skin bleaching, plastic surgery, etc and it led to the discussion of asian double eyelid surgery. I think it started because Jen's skin color "appears" to have been lightening every season and it was somehow tied to why she wears colored contacts?



Sassys said:


> Um, I think you put this in the wrong thread.  What does this have to do with BBW?



*EDIT* sorry I'm super behind in the thread  I just got internet in my new apartment so I'm playing catch up.


----------



## Sassys

SHE'S OUT! Meeka Claxton IXNAYED From "Basketball Wives"

As if it wasn't bad enough homegirl got boo'd at Clark University over the weekend.  But now she just got the reality axe from "Basketball Wives."  Deets inside on Meeka Claxton leaving the show for good...

Shaunie O'Neal pretty much let the cat out the bag weeks ago when she said during a radio show that Meeka very likely wouldn't be seeing the VH1 light of day again.  And it's come true.  

Sources on the VH1 production team say that Meeka hasn't been invited back.  And no one has even reached out to her since the last reunion show, according to TMZ.

And despite mentioning that she may drop her lawsuit against Tami, it sounds like the producers chose Mrs. Roman over Meeka anyway--remember when Tami said VH1 would have to choose either her or Meeka--but it aint gonna be both of them? 

Looks like the network made their choice.  WOMP.

ybf.com


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


>


 


Bring on the next rich hood rat chicken head!!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Bring on the next rich hood rat chicken head!!!




I really couldn't with Meeka's wannabe 70's Pimp voice tryna be cool...


----------



## shopingisfun

They hired Meeka just to have a rag doll to pick at.


----------



## NYCBelle

tweegy said:


>





Ugh finally! Couldn't be happier. Now I don't have to feel like I need to clear my throat every time I hear her speak


----------



## NYCBelle

We've heard it all before -- but this time Evelyn Lozada says NO AMOUNT of money can bring her back for season 4 of  VH1's "Basketball Wives."

Sources close to Evelyn tell TMZ -- Lozada made up her mind yesterday, after VH1 posted a blog implying Evelyn may have cheated on Chad Ochocinco with his former teammate Terrell Owens. 

We're told Evelyn is furious -- claiming the rumor is simply UNTRUE -- and she feels betrayed by the network. VH1 has since pulled the blog -- but Lozada has already decided enough is enough ... and she's told producers she won't be returning. 

Sources tell us Evelyn is now looking for other opportunities -- and will focus on planning her upcoming wedding to Ochocinco. 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/07/evely...ves-vh1-quit-walk-away-rumors-money-cheating/


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> We've heard it all before -- but this time Evelyn Lozada says NO AMOUNT of money can bring her back for season 4 of VH1's "Basketball Wives."
> 
> Sources close to Evelyn tell TMZ -- Lozada made up her mind yesterday, after VH1 posted a blog implying Evelyn may have cheated on Chad Ochocinco with his former teammate Terrell Owens.
> 
> We're told Evelyn is furious -- claiming the rumor is simply UNTRUE -- and she feels betrayed by the network. VH1 has since pulled the blog -- but Lozada has already decided enough is enough ... and she's told producers she won't be returning.
> 
> Sources tell us Evelyn is now looking for other opportunities -- and will focus on planning her upcoming wedding to Ochocinco.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/07/evely...ves-vh1-quit-walk-away-rumors-money-cheating/


 

Terrell Owens is broke, so we all know for a fact Evelyn was not messing with him.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Terrell Owens is broke, so we all know for a fact Evelyn was not messing with him.



LOL true indeed


----------



## Ladybug09

Is he really broke?? If so, that's a dang on shame.


----------



## tweegy

If Evelyn has made up her mind like what we see on BBW she'll be back for the new season..


----------



## GOALdigger

gurl ,you better get that money while they offering it.


----------



## Sassys

At a store in the village and Jen is here with her friend. She pulled up in a bentley and the SA is bending over backwards for her. Her attitude is stank.


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> At a store in the village and Jen is here with her friend. She pulled up in a bentley and the SA is bending over backwards for her. *Her attitude is stank.*



Oh dear, she believes her own press!!!  Doesn't she remember that she concocted that stank attitude for the show - smdh.


----------



## Sassys

tannedsilk said:


> Oh dear, she believes her own press!!! Doesn't she remember that she concocted that stank attitude for the show - smdh.


 
It was so funny. Me and two friends walk in the store, and she is sitting on a chair waiting for her friend.  She was on her blackberry most of the time.  Two of my friends were trying on clothes as well.  While I was looking at the clothes the females SA was helping her friend and my friends.  The male SA, kept asking Jen, are you sure your bentley is okay, I can go watch it for you (she was as a meter but did not bother to pay it).  She told him, yeah you can keep an eye on it.  I looked over my shoulder at her and she had the WORST fake eyelashes.  I then sat across from her and took my phone out because it beeped that I had a text.  She then instanly looked at me, I guess to make sure I was not taking her pic.  One of my friends came out the dressing room to show me her dress, and Jen rolled her eyes when I told my friend I loved the dress on her (my friend had no idea who she was).  Her friend then came out, and Jen could not bother to tell her how she looked in her dress.  She was glued to her phone and appeared quite bored.

The male SA kept talking to her and she basically ignored him and looked quite annoyed with him.

They left first and did not buy anything. The female SA then told us, that Jen comes in all the time to buy stuff, then later returns it, and they can tell she wore it .  She said Jen is a regular clothes renter.


----------



## tannedsilk

Sassys said:


> It was so funny. Me and two friends walk in the store, and she is sitting on a chair waiting for her friend.  She was on her blackberry most of the time.  Two of my friends were trying on clothes as well.  While I was looking at the clothes the females SA was helping her friend and my friends.  The male SA, kept asking Jen, are you sure your bentley is okay, I can go watch it for you (she was as a meter but did not bother to pay it).  She told him, yeah you can keep an eye on it.  I looked over my shoulder at her and she had the WORST fake eyelashes.  I then sat across from her and took my phone out because it beeped that I had a text.  She then instanly looked at me, I guess to make sure I was not taking her pic.  One of my friends came out the dressing room to show me her dress, and Jen rolled her eyes when I told my friend I loved the dress on her (my friend had no idea who she was).  Her friend then came out, and Jen could not bother to tell her how she looked in her dress.  She was glued to her phone and appeared quite bored.
> 
> The male SA kept talking to her and she basically ignored him and looked quite annoyed with him.
> 
> They left first and did not buy anything. The female SA then told us, that Jen comes in all the time to buy stuff, then later returns it, and they can tell she wore it . * She said Jen is a regular clothes renter.*



That is horrific, but for some reason I am not stunned to hear this.

It's a real shame because at the beginning, out of all of the cast, I though that she had to most potential to make the show work for her in a positive way.  She was already quite accomplished in her own right somewhat.  Doesn't she own some kind of fitness franchise?  Now, under the tutelage of Evelyn she has turned herself into a first class a$$ - jmho.  

Guess it's true what they say - you can't fix stupid.


----------



## pollinilove

the store is dumb if they take her things back after she had it on


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> At a store in the village and Jen is here with her friend. She pulled up in a bentley and the SA is bending over backwards for her. *Her attitude is stank*.


 what's new?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> It was so funny. Me and two friends walk in the store, and she is sitting on a chair waiting for her friend. She was on her blackberry most of the time. Two of my friends were trying on clothes as well. While I was looking at the clothes the females SA was helping her friend and my friends. The male SA, kept asking Jen, are you sure your bentley is okay, I can go watch it for you (she was as a meter but did not bother to pay it). She told him, yeah you can keep an eye on it. I looked over my shoulder at her and she had the WORST fake eyelashes. I then sat across from her and took my phone out because it beeped that I had a text. She then instanly looked at me, I guess to make sure I was not taking her pic. One of my friends came out the dressing room to show me her dress, and Jen rolled her eyes when I told my friend I loved the dress on her (my friend had no idea who she was). Her friend then came out, and Jen could not bother to tell her how she looked in her dress. She was glued to her phone and appeared quite bored.
> 
> The male SA kept talking to her and she basically ignored him and looked quite annoyed with him.
> 
> They left first and did not buy anything. The female SA then told us, that *Jen comes in all the time to buy stuff, then later returns it, and they can tell she wore it . She said Jen is a regular clothes renter*.


 
This is nasty. I hate when people do that.


----------



## Ladybug09

pollinilove said:


> the store is dumb if they take her things back after she had it on


 Then MANY stores are dumb, because MANY store do this.


----------



## Sassys

Gap Inc and Saks does is all the time.  TV shows borrow clothes from Studio Services, and then return it after they use it.  It's done all the time.


----------



## birkin101

Apparently Evelyn is pregnant with twins....she posted a pic of her non-existent belly on twitter.  Is that a joke?


----------



## tweegy

birkin101 said:


> Apparently Evelyn is pregnant with twins....she posted a pic of her non-existent belly on twitter.  Is that a joke?


----------



## Jasmine K.

birkin101 said:


> Apparently Evelyn is pregnant with twins....she posted a pic of her non-existent belly on twitter.  Is that a joke?



Yes. It was a "jokey joke"


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

yellow08 said:


> *Ev's and Chad's Fish Tank Bed*
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good for New England Patriots wide receiver Chad Ochocinco.
> 
> He&#8217;s finally on no-nonsense team with realistic Super Bowl aspirations. He&#8217;s got a foxy fiancee &#8212; &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; star Evelyn Lozada. And now he&#8217;s got a snazzy new two-bedroom place just minutes from Foxboro Stadium.
> Chad Johnson and fiancee Evelyn Lozada can count fish instead of sheep.
> 
> Consider it a winter home to house the couple when they&#8217;re not living under the sea at Ochocinco&#8217;s permanent Florida home.
> 
> Last week, the Boston Herald chatted up Wayde King and Brett Raymer &#8212; the stars of Animal Planet&#8217;s new reality show, &#8220;Tanked&#8221; &#8212; who installed two custom fish tanks for Ochocinco.
> 
> One tank does double-duty as a tropical backdrop and mount for three flat screen televisions. And the second forms a giant arch over Ochocinco&#8217;s bed.
> 
> How long will it take for the novelty to wear off (or a crack to form)? Back in February, Lozada was still quite enamored with Ochocinco&#8217;s aquatic world. Chad tweeted: @Evelynlozada stares at these damn fish every time before bed #smh
> 
> Earlier this month, Ochocinco announced he would live with a Pats fan for the first couple weeks of the NFL season to get acclimated with the area. Lozada wasn&#8217;t quite as keen.
> 
> &#8220;He wants to do it, so he will. But that fan better be married with kids,&#8221; Lozada told the Herald&#8217;s Raakhee Mirchandani. &#8220;And it won&#8217;t be a female fan.&#8221;
> 
> Regardless, he&#8217;ll have to get used to sleeping up on the shore (where) they work all day, out in the sun they slave away...


 
 That right there is some "ignent" sh*t!



GOALdigger said:


> ^tacky just like them.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

tweegy said:


>


 




Sassys said:


> It was so funny. Me and two friends walk in the store, and she is sitting on a chair waiting for her friend.  She was on her blackberry most of the time.  Two of my friends were trying on clothes as well.  While I was looking at the clothes the females SA was helping her friend and my friends.  The male SA, kept asking Jen, are you sure your bentley is okay, I can go watch it for you (she was as a meter but did not bother to pay it).  She told him, yeah you can keep an eye on it.  I looked over my shoulder at her and she had the WORST fake eyelashes.  I then sat across from her and took my phone out because it beeped that I had a text.  She then instanly looked at me, I guess to make sure I was not taking her pic.  One of my friends came out the dressing room to show me her dress, and *Jen rolled her eyes when I told my friend I loved the dress on her* (my friend had no idea who she was).  Her friend then came out, and *Jen could not bother to tell her how she looked in her dress*.  She was glued to her phone and appeared quite bored.
> 
> The male SA kept talking to her and* she basically ignored him and looked quite annoyed with him.*
> 
> They left first and did not buy anything. The female SA then told us, *that Jen comes in all the time to buy stuff, then later returns it*, and they can tell she wore it .  She said Jen is a regular clothes renter.


 
After watching the last season this does not surprise me at all. Jen has turned into a mini Ev.



tannedsilk said:


> That is horrific, but for some reason I am not stunned to hear this.
> 
> It's a real shame because at the beginning, out of all of the cast, I though that she had to most potential to make the show work for her in a positive way.  She was already quite accomplished in her own right somewhat.  Doesn't she own some kind of fitness franchise?  Now, under the tutelage of Evelyn she has turned herself into a first class a$$ - jmho.
> 
> Guess it's true what they say - you can't fix stupid.


 
I also thought that out of the cast Jen was the one who seemed like she was the farthest from having a bad attitude, but I guess after all the years of being up under Evelyn, going through her divorce and other stuff it was inevitable. It just seems like Jen is easily influenced by Evelyn.




pollinilove said:


> the store is dumb if they take her things back after she had it on


 
Exactly


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why do people do that. Ugh.


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


>


----------



## .pursefiend.

> HomeInterviewsAdvertiseContactArchivesFashionRelationshipsPhotosBlog Roll*****ie TV SubscribeBasketball Wives Miami Adds Two New Cast Members
> Mon, Nov 28 2011 by Necole *****ie and Kimmy | Filed Under: Celebrities
> Are you ready for Basketball Wives Miami?
> 
> Now that Basketball Wives LAs debut season has finally come to an end, fans can look forward to the Season 4 of Basketball Wives Miami which is being filmed in two cities, New York and Miami, and has added two additional cast members to the mix.  Double the Drama! One attempted to stab up her hubby earlier this year and the other was damn near left at the alter.
> 
> Tami Roman and Shaunie O Neal caught up with Hip Hollywood on the red carpet of the 2011 Soul Train Awards and spilled the tea on what we should expect. According to Tam:
> 
> Were actually in New York filming for five weeks and then were returning back to Miami. We have two new women; Im still surprised at how many people want to come into this situation. They should know by now that we are not wrapped too tight but they still keep coming. So we have two new women and it will be epic.Trust Me.
> 
> And the shows creator Shaunie ONeal added:
> 
> I always feel bad for the new people because its kind of like you just dont know what you are stepping into. You dont know whats going on off season; its always something going on off season so its kind of like they just walk into the danger zone.
> 
> According to reports, the two cast members joining season 4 are Kenya Bell and Kesha Nicole Nicholas. We seriously doubt there will be any dull moments with Kenya around because the former Miss Michigan USA was allegedly arrested for trying to stab her husband, Charlie Bell, with a box cutter. Tami may not want to ruffle up her feathers! Then we have Kesha, who was engaged to NBA player Richard Jefferson back in 2009, but the night before their $2 million dollar wedding Bell chicken out and ended it through email. SMH. It was a national embarrassment for Kesha as it made news everywhere! Read about it here and here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya and Charlie Bell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kesha Nichols and Richard Jefferson
> 
> Check Kesha Nichols on Good Morning Amercia after her wedding was called off
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Basketball Wives Miami Adds Two New Cast Members | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## gre8dane

Two more who are going to try to get into the "Circle".  Tami is going to pick on them so bad.


----------



## addisonshopper

I really would like to see meka back. Lol. Did I read somewhere Royce is t coming back?


----------



## Sassys

Season 4 Promo shoot




Royce, Kenya, Jen, Tami, Shaunie, Evelyn, Suzy, and Kesha


----------



## pot_luck

The idea for the promo shock was stolen from the person that shot the Braxtons.


----------



## Jahpson

it would have been nice if all their shoes matched. lol


----------



## tonij2000

I'm glad Tammi is covered front and back. She doesn't have a feminine figure for tight tee and tight jeans.


----------



## addisonshopper

Omg jen and tammys shoes are boss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like shaunie's wedges


----------



## Sassys

Love Jen's shoes.  Any id on them?


----------



## rilokiley

Sassys said:


> Love Jen's shoes.  Any id on them?



Louboutin


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love a good pair of Louboutin as much as the next woman, but I'm sorry all of these styles are so over the top and just yuck!

With the exception of the girl on the right end, her CLs are very lady like and dainty


----------



## luvs*it*

.pursefiend. said:


> i like shaunie's wedges


 
*~*Me too!*~*


----------



## Ladybug09

Someone needs to post this info. 

Wendy talked about all the stuff Chad bought Evelyn  for her birthday and you know her tacky a$$ posted/tweeted pics of the stuff.

(A Maserati, A Birkin, And a pair of Loubs).


----------



## RedDuchess

Ladybug09 said:


> Someone needs to post this info.
> 
> Wendy talked about all the stuff Chad bought Evelyn for her birthday and you know her tacky a$$ posted/tweeted pics of the stuff.
> 
> (A Maserati, A Birkin, And a pair of Loubs).


 
That's not tacky, that's them being the uber-public social-media couple that they are, had he bought all that stuff for her and she not tweeted/broadcast it to the world, then they would have had a problem!!!

That girl on the end does NOT look like a KESHA
Body language is everything, that picture clearly states Jen.Ev, Shaunie and Tammi are the core/insiders and the rest are on the outside


----------



## flsurfergirl3

so the divas wear Loubs & Zanotti and the rest wear....???

and someone PLEASE get Suzy some designer denim so she can get rid of those american eagles!!! no offense, i just outgrew those teen sizes about 5 yrs ago. lmao *bitter*


----------



## .pursefiend.

welp.


> Jennifer Williams Confirms She And Evelyn Are No Longer Friends: &#8216;I&#8217;m Getting Rid Of Negative Energy In My Life&#8217;
> Thu, Dec 29 2011 by Lani_*****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s really no secret that Basketball Wives stars Jennifer and Evelyn haven&#8217;t been the best of friends lately, however, Jennifer confirmed that the two are not speaking during a recent chat session with I Power&#8217;s TT Torrez. During the interview, Jennifer also notes that she feels has no animosity towards Evelyn but also didn&#8217;t quite deny that Evelyn hit her in the head with a handbag during a recent argument during Shaunie&#8217;s birthday dinner last month.
> 
> Check out excerpts below.
> 
> On her relationship with Evelyn Lozada
> Yeah I don&#8217;t think its any surprise that yeah we don&#8217;t speak [...] If you follow me on Twitter, I don&#8217;t do subliminal tweets. I don&#8217;t throw jabs at my friends. I just kind of feel like even if were not speaking or whatever the case is like if you have my phone number, just text me or whatever. I don&#8217;t feel the need to put stuff on Twitter I kinda of use twitter for whats its suppose to be for like networking but it is what it is but yeah she threw a couple of jabs at me on Twitter and I&#8217;m not entertaining it because I don&#8217;t feel like that&#8217;s the arena to do so.
> 
> I don&#8217;t have a problem with her. She has one with me. I definitely think there&#8217;s a bigger issue, but you guys will have to tune into Season four to figure it out.
> 
> On whether the rumours about Evelyn hitting Jennifer over the head with a purse is true
> You know what&#8230; (Laughs) I don&#8217;t think I can confirm or deny, but I just want to say this. I think anybody that has tuned into Season one through three knows that I&#8217;m definitely not a fighter, that&#8217;s not even in my character whatsoever. You definitely won&#8217;t find me fighting in Philippe Chow and I&#8217;m just going to leave it at that.
> 
> On whether she sees herself being friends with Evelyn ever again
> Anything is possible, to be honest with you. The whole reason why we&#8217;re not speaking, I think is really trivial. And I feel like there&#8217;s a bigger issue [...] but honestly, I don&#8217;t have a problem with Evelyn she has a problem with me and at this point I&#8217;m like listen &#8216;whatever your problem is I can&#8217;t be bothered like I&#8217;m trying to do bigger and better things&#8217;. I am at a point in my life where I&#8217;m getting rid of all the negative energy in my life, including my soon-to-be ex. So my thing is like nobody is exempt at this point and if your bring some negative energy and drama in my life like I am good.
> 
> Take a listen to the full interview below.
> 
> 
> According to the reports, the two got into a heated argument at Phillipe Chow earlier this month and Evelyn popped Jennifer upside the head with her handbag. It was all allegedly caught on film by VH1 cameras. We also heard that the two get into a pretty intense argument over lip gloss and lipstick deals at some point -_-.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jennifer Williams Confirms She And Evelyn Are No Longer Friends: &#8216;I&#8217;m Getting Rid Of Negative Energy In My Life&#8217; | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## needloub

^Surprise surprise


----------



## shopingisfun

.pursefiend. said:


> i like shaunie's wedges



They look like Louis Vuitton wedges.


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn Lozada: I'm STILL Not Friends With Jennifer!

TheYBF.com caught up with "Basketball Wife" Evelyn Lozada at Tuesday night's book release party for Big Boy.  Apparently she and "Basketball Wife" co-star Jennifer Williams STILL haven't kissed and made up.  And she gave us the status (of the moment) of her and fiance Chad Johnson's wedding plans.  Check it inside...

At the Sayers Club in Hollywood Tuesday night, Evelyn revealed her beef with frenemy Jen is still going strong.  She dished to us:

    "We're currently filming so I can't say but so much.  But I think it's out there that we're not speaking.  I will confirm that.  And she actually confirmed it in another interview.  It's stemming from last season, but you'll see. You guys have to give me your opinion on that after--if you were in my positon how would you feel?"

The Dolce shoe boutique owner (who also has her own book coming out on the same Cash Money Content label as Big) said the two of them actually spoke off camera, but nothing came of it:

    "I honestly thought [we were going to make it]. We actually had a conversation outside of filming, and I was like, things happen--you get caught up in interviews and whatever.  But..it wasn't over.

After last week's back and forth about whether the wedding with fiance Chad Johnson was still on--she confirms they are indeed still in planning mode.  And VH1 is still figuring out production of the couple's new show together.

And about making babies--she says she's trying to make the most out of "this."  (And by "this" we guess she's talking about her newfound fame.)  And she's not trying to be pregnant during it all.


----------



## pollinilove

lol at cherry


----------



## Sassys

Chad & Evelyn Get EXPOSED For "URBAN INK" Magazine









Photos via Urban Ink


----------



## Ladybug09

they are both fame whores.


----------



## Belle49

gross


----------



## gre8dane

belle49 said:


> gross


 
+1!


----------



## pollinilove

am i the only one who find chad ugly ?


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> they are both fame whores.



truth. they just come across as thirsty.


----------



## luvs*it*

pollinilove said:


> am i the only one who find chad ugly ?


 
*~*I don't find him attractive either.*~*


----------



## Sassys

pollinilove said:


> am i the only one who find chad ugly ?


 
Nope, don't find him cute


----------



## yellow08

Belle49 said:


> gross


----------



## chantal1922

*Basketball Wives Race Track Scuffle Leads to Police Report*

Basketball Wives star Jennifer Williams and an assistant for Evelyn Lozada had a physical altercation during a day of filming at a Florida race track, according to a police report obtained by TMZ.

Nai Crooks is said to have called out Williams, prompting a face-to-face confrontation that ended when Crooks allegedly struck Williams with an open hand to the left side of the face.

Production security apparently were apparently quick to break up the scuffle  the police officer saw no injuries on Williams, who says she believes the incident was captured on camera.

The alleged fight occurred last Saturday, when the ladies were filming for Basketball Wives at the Gulf Stream Race Track in Hallandale, Florida.
Source: http://www.gossipcop.com/nai-crooks...ght-basketball-wives-evelyn-lozada-assistant/
SMH


----------



## 4Elegance

^why does Evelyn need an assistant?


----------



## New-New

4Elegance said:


> ^why does Evelyn need an assistant?



hey, fame whoring ain't easy.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

4Elegance said:


> ^why does Evelyn need an assistant?



to do her dirty work


----------



## meluvs2shop

I need to catch up
On this show!


----------



## pollinilove

eve works at a shoe store and has no kids at home and she has an assistant ? how hard can her life be you only have to take care of 1 person you


----------



## Sassys

While getting ready for bed last night I saw the stupid promo for the new season 2/20/12  
Hot mess!!


----------



## Saffron21

I don't believe the reports about Evelyn and Jennifer 1 little bit! 

Shaunie needs to kick those has-beens off and find some fresh meat


----------



## hunniesochic

they're back for another season? guess I can wait...


----------



## tweegy

When do the non effing factors come back ?


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> While getting ready for bed last night I saw the stupid promo for the new season 2/20/12
> Hot mess!!



I was just coming to post that. How freaking cheesy


----------



## chantal1922

Promo pics. Eve looks like a drag queen
http://theybf.com/2012/01/30/first-look-vh1-releases-bbw-season-4-promo-pics


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Promo pics. Eve looks like a drag queen
> http://theybf.com/2012/01/30/first-look-vh1-releases-bbw-season-4-promo-pics



What was Evelyn thinking with that dress !


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tweegy said:


> What was Evelyn thinking with that dress !



clearly she wasn't!! omg most of them look a hot mess. Shaunie looks bangin' but that might be extra photoshop. wth with Suzie's hair?! and Jen's smirk is creepy.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I stopped watching this show halfway through the last season...I couldn't take all of the fighting & drama. I would not be mad at all if they replaced Jen, Evelyn, & Royce. I will give this new season a chance, since there are a couple of new girls.*~*


----------



## pollinilove

so who goes on this show ? not any of the top players wives or even bench warmer wives seems like its all ex girlfriends


----------



## needloub

flsurfergirl3 said:


> to do her dirty work



I think she does that all on her own


----------



## KayuuKathey

The promo pics look like photoshop galore!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i wonder how much bigger Ev and Chad's heads will get IF the Pats win the Super Bowl. I can't stand the Pats (bc they kicked my Tebow's butt) but i love Welker, Hernandez, & Gronk, but i hate that Ocho gets this opportunity when he hasn't done jack crap all season!!!!


----------



## meela188

flsurfergirl3 said:


> *i wonder how much bigger Ev and Chad's heads will get IF the Pats win the Super Bowl.* I can't stand the Pats (bc they kicked my Tebow's butt) but i love Welker, Hernandez, & Gronk, but i hate that Ocho gets this opportunity when he hasn't done jack crap all season!!!!


 
I was thinking this, thank God that didn't happen.


----------



## ClassicFab

flsurfergirl3 said:


> clearly she wasn't!! omg most of them look a hot mess. Shaunie looks bangin' but that might be extra photoshop.



Yes. A hot stank mess. They look cheap, ugh!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> wth with Suzie's hair?!



and her shoes, don't forget the shoes. Looks like cheap plastic. Just unfortunate


----------



## chantal1922

New Season Trailer http://www.theybf.com/2012/02/09/ca...slapped-up-on-basketball-wives-4-supertrailer
When Jen gets slapped is she wearing Kardashian Kollection from Sears?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i wouldn't take that sh*t from evelyn. i'd have her and her assistant locked up


----------



## tonij2000

^ Yeah, Eric warned Jen about Ev but she wouldn't listen...


----------



## addisonshopper

Yep. Jen let Evelyn talk her out her marriage   All the negative bull she pitched about Eric to Jen and when Jen made the slightest remark about chad Evelyn lost it on her. With friend like Evelyn and Chrissy who needs enemies


----------



## GOMAVS41

Compared to the shennagins of Evelyn, her assistant and that new person, Tammy looks downright demure. Tammy


----------



## tonij2000

addisonshopper said:


> Yep. Jen let Evelyn talk her out her marriage   All the negative bull she pitched about Eric to Jen and when Jen made the slightest remark about chad Evelyn lost it on her. With friend like Evelyn and Chrissy who needs enemies



Exactly and all I can see is Jen sitting around crying when Ev was mad at her about for her less than positive comments about Chad during some interview, that chick was literally crying!


----------



## NY_Mami

I can't wait.... especially to see Jennifer and Evelyn's beef.....


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

What mother sits in fron of a camera like " yes I f*cked many dudes so what" I feel so bad for her daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Jennifer returns to this foolishess next season, she really deserves whatever she has coming.  I hate to say that, but a person should only take so much.  she's taken enough.  
She needs to get a backbone.  The money CAN'T be that good to take Eve and her messiness.

Eric told her about Eve
Royce told her about Eve

She should have listened to both.  Royce would have been in her corner on the show and helped her open up a can of Whoop Azz on Eve and her assistant.  I realize Eric was a cheat and didn't seem husbandly.  But, when Jenn talked about divorce he opened up and I think he would have tried to work on it.  Instead, Jenn listed to Eve and left him and as soon as Eve got with Chad, she started acting brand new on Jenn.  that was the beginning to her end.  Her man left and her 'friend' left.....  pitty.


----------



## tomz_grl

chantal1922 said:


> New Season Trailer http://www.theybf.com/2012/02/09/ca...slapped-up-on-basketball-wives-4-supertrailer
> When Jen gets slapped is she wearing Kardashian Kollection from Sears?


 
I honestly have no words...


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> If Jennifer returns to this foolishess next season, she really deserves whatever she has coming.  I hate to say that, but a person should only take so much.  she's taken enough.
> She needs to get a backbone.  The money CAN'T be that good to take Eve and her messiness.
> 
> Eric told her about Eve
> Royce told her about Eve
> 
> She should have listened to both.  Royce would have been in her corner on the show and helped her open up a can of Whoop Azz on Eve and her assistant.  I realize Eric was a cheat and didn't seem husbandly.  But, when Jenn talked about divorce he opened up and I think he would have tried to work on it.  Instead, Jenn listed to Eve and left him and as soon as Eve got with Chad, she started acting brand new on Jenn.  that was the beginning to her end.  Her man left and her 'friend' left.....  pitty.


this hammer hit the head on the nail. 
Amen. Amen. Even tami told her at one poi nt.  The way Eric said it made me believe he hit that too. Or something almost happened like Evelyn offering it to him. 
So sad. This assistant would've gotten an all around 1st a&$ whipping.


----------



## yellow08

tonij2000 said:


> ^ Yeah, Eric warned Jen about Ev but she wouldn't listen...


Exactly!!! Ev was the main one convincing her to leave Eric and the moment she snaps up Chad she calls Jen jealous. I bet Royce is also somewhere laughing at this.


----------



## tannedsilk

DC-Cutie said:


> If Jennifer returns to this foolishess next season, she really deserves whatever she has coming.  I hate to say that, but a person should only take so much.  she's taken enough.
> She needs to get a backbone.  The money CAN'T be that good to take Eve and her messiness.
> 
> Eric told her about Eve
> Royce told her about Eve
> 
> She should have listened to both.  Royce would have been in her corner on the show and helped her open up a can of Whoop Azz on Eve and her assistant.  I realize Eric was a cheat and didn't seem husbandly.  But, when Jenn talked about divorce he opened up and I think he would have tried to work on it.  Instead, Jenn listed to Eve and left him and as soon as Eve got with Chad, she started acting brand new on Jenn.  that was the beginning to her end.  Her man left and her 'friend' left.....  pitty.



Co-sign all of this - We saw it coming, pitty she didn't.  Can't wait


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> If Jennifer returns to this foolishess next season, she really deserves whatever she has coming. I hate to say that, but a person should only take so much. she's taken enough.
> She needs to get a backbone. The money CAN'T be that good to take Eve and her messiness.
> 
> Eric told her about Eve
> Royce told her about Eve
> 
> She should have listened to both. Royce would have been in her corner on the show and helped her open up a can of Whoop Azz on Eve and her assistant. I realize Eric was a cheat and didn't seem husbandly. But, when Jenn talked about divorce he opened up and I think he would have tried to work on it. Instead, Jenn listed to Eve and left him and as soon as Eve got with Chad, she started acting brand new on Jenn. that was the beginning to her end. Her man left and her 'friend' left..... pitty.


 
Preach!


----------



## addisonshopper

Yuck. I wish Jen would whip Eves tail.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve is evil, evil, evil...


----------



## TanyFashionista

Why does everyone hate so much on Eve? I kind of like her, I mean she can bring it down a notch sometimes, but overall I can see why she is upset at Jennifer.
Either way, their friendship wasn't that strong to begin with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TanyFashionista said:


> Why does everyone hate so much on Eve? I kind of like her, I mean she can bring it down a notch sometimes, but overall I can see why she is upset at Jennifer.
> Either way, their friendship wasn't that strong to begin with.



Hate on Eve?  Have you watched the show from the beginning?  She has basically cursed out and unfriended everybody, with the exception of Shaunie.  Her personality is suspect, she's shady and IMO, the type of chick you just can't trust.

She's upset with Jen at something that Jen told her to her face when she first started dating OchoZero - he's a famewhore.  At the time, she he-he'd it off, but then she got upset when she went on the radio and said the same thing.  Even needs to realize that when you get in a relationship, not everybody is going to like your new mate.  That doesn't mean they don't support you or don't want to see you happy.  

Eve takes ish and makes it extra.  All the yelling and cursing she was doing at Jen was uncalled for.


----------



## TanyFashionista

DC-Cutie said:


> Hate on Eve?  Have you watched the show from the beginning?  She has basically cursed out and unfriended everybody, with the exception of Shaunie.  Her personality is suspect, she's shady and IMO, the type of chick you just can't trust.
> 
> She's upset with Jen at something that Jen told her to her face when she first started dating OchoZero - he's a famewhore.  At the time, she he-he'd it off, but then she got upset when she went on the radio and said the same thing.  Even needs to realize that when you get in a relationship, not everybody is going to like your new mate.  That doesn't mean they don't support you or don't want to see you happy.
> 
> Eve takes ish and makes it extra.  All the yelling and cursing she was doing at Jen was uncalled for.


I have watched the show from the beginning, I understand what you are saying but that is her personality and she is not afraid to speak her mind.

now what I do agree with you, is that her approach could be different but then, what is the difference between her and tammy, tammy also has a strong personality and she will curse people out the same.

imo I don't dislike Evelyn but we are all allowed to like or dislike whoever we want but I respect your opinion


----------



## DC-Cutie

TanyFashionista said:


> imo I don't dislike Evelyn but we are all allowed to like or dislike whoever we want but I respect your opinion



and that is the joy of having open dialogue..  Agree to disagree 

I get what you're saying - Tammy can say the exact same thing and move on.  Eve holds grudges..


----------



## MickMick

I am catching the repeat. I can already tell that I am going to be annoyed.

Quick question...What are the odds of Chad and Ev walking down the aisle???


----------



## TanyFashionista

That is very true, she does hold on to grudges a lot.
Overall it is sad that their friendship is over, but yet again it wasn't that strong to begin with.
All I know is that all the drama makes good TV.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> I am catching the repeat. I can already tell that I am going to be annoyed.
> 
> Quick question...What are the odds of Chad and Ev walking down the aisle???



good question..  seeing as how VH1 has contracted with them to film the planning and all, they just might make it.  But will it last is the real question.  After the cameras stop rolling.

You know reality TV is the death sentence for marriages.


----------



## chantal1922

I think Eve and Ocho will get married but I doubt they will last long. I am sure after the cameras stop and the money dries up they will split.


----------



## More4Me

addisonshopper said:
			
		

> Yep. Jen let Evelyn talk her out her marriage   All the negative bull she pitched about Eric to Jen and when Jen made the slightest remark about chad Evelyn lost it on her. With friend like Evelyn and Chrissy who needs enemies



This.


----------



## MickMick

DC-Cutie said:


> good question.. seeing as how VH1 has contracted with them to film the planning and all, they just might make it. But will it last is the real question. After the cameras stop rolling.
> 
> You know reality TV is the death sentence for marriages.


 
I didn't know that.

I know that heffa Jen DID NOT try to audition those girls to be her space!  Really?  That would imply that she has some degree of power within "the circle".  She is no longer in the circle.  Also, considering the criminal company that Jennifer Williams has been keeping, she should be happy for legitimate friendships.  Kesha and Whatever-Her-Name-Is should have laughed in her face.

Also, she knows that she is bourgie.  She can miss me on the "what?  they called me bourgie?"

So Tami is the bridge between the broken friendships?  She is working hard to reunite Royce and the Circle and Jen and Ev.  She is a horrible actress.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ev is evil. And so is her green eyeshadow.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

"You ain't about this life"?!?!?! -Ev, really?! Because Ocho got her rolling in the dough now!?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg. Ev & Tami. i can't. wait, yes i can. every.damn.week.


----------



## addisonshopper

Eve is mad evil. She that chick that make you want to fight her every time you see her.  Her and tami have the same but different personality. Tami is just all out ghetto wild tell it like i see it and keep it moving . Eve is that I am better than you bougie ghetto. Like she say shizzle to belittle you. Like say to tami you a non f$($??) factor and calling Royce a bum 
B I t c h. (spelling it like a child is in the room ). She just thinks she is so much better than everybody else.  She has turned on everybody. I can't understand how tami has made up with her and they buddies. Yuck.  That fake I go hard shizzle that get your wig  brought to the hospital.


----------



## ClassicFab

Finally watching, I'm going to have to let some of my Monday shows go


----------



## addisonshopper

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Finally watching, I'm going to have to let some of my Monday shows go



Monday is busy ain't it. &#128561; lol
 Dvr'ng everything.


----------



## serafina

what in the heck does this word 'bougie' mean???
I looked it up and urban dictionary is saying pretentious; trying to act classier and more affluent than you are; some definitions simply say its being extravagant and really actually being upscale.

So which one are they accusing her of? Trying too hard to be fab and or showing off what shes got?


----------



## ClassicFab

addisonshopper said:


> Monday is busy ain't it. &#128561; lol
> Dvr'ng everything.



Yes! And it looks like June Ambrose's new show will be Mondays too, goodness!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Did I see correctly.... was Jen really rocking a Kardashian Sears collection outfit?  I could have swore I saw in the previews of the upcoming season she had on that peachy pink lace blouse with the peachy pink matching skirt that Kourt and Kim was wearing


----------



## pinklipgloss33

By the way, who was that, that smacked Jen in the face in that clip?  You know the one where Ev got up on the table and tried to jump on Jen after she got smacked by that girl.


----------



## Star1231

^^I'm pretty sure that's Ev's assistant.  

I used to like Evelyn but not anymore, she's downright evil.  She seems to try really hard with her one liners too: 'you ain't about this life', 'non-mfn factor', 'not in the circle', security, etc.


----------



## .pursefiend.

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Ev is evil. *And so is her green eyeshadow*.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Hate on Eve? Have you watched the show from the beginning? She has basically cursed out and unfriended everybody, with the exception of Shaunie. Her personality is suspect, she's shady and IMO, the type of chick you just can't trust.
> 
> She's upset with Jen at something that Jen told her to her face when she first started dating OchoZero - he's a famewhore. At the time, she he-he'd it off, but then she got upset when she went on the radio and said the same thing. Even needs to realize that when you get in a relationship, not everybody is going to like your new mate. That doesn't mean they don't support you or don't want to see you happy.
> 
> *Eve takes ish and makes it extra. All the yelling and cursing she was doing at Jen was uncalled for*.


 
Yes!  Just when I thought I could not like Eve more than I already do...  So let me get this straight, she can yell at Jen and have an attitude, but Jen can't.  Bish please.  I wish Eve would talk to me like that.  Jen, should have gotten up and left.  No way in hell, I am going to let someone talk to me like that.  I can't stand Eve and she needs to be put in her place.  I have said from day one, Jen is tolerable when she is not Eve's side-kick.


----------



## Sassys

ClassicFab said:


> Yes! And it looks like June Ambrose's new show will be Mondays too, goodness!


 

Damn, Mondays has to much going on.  BB Wives, Bethenny, Gossip Girl and now June A.


----------



## NYCBelle

Evelyn is way too intense! I couldn't take it.  Jennifer was fine with going their separate ways and not being friends but Evelyn has to take it to a level where if you're not her friend you're her "enemy." What the h*ll is her problem?? It's just really ridiculous. When Chad leaves her a** which I'm sure he will she'll have no one but herself, her attitude and that mean face looking back at her in the mirror. 

While I do agree that Jennifer should be approving what her publicist blogs for her I still don't think Evelyn should take it to such an extreme level. Just don't be friends. But it seems that in every scene Evelyn sees her Ev wants to fight her.  Evelyn is really just looking like a fool with her behavior. She's too grown for that nonsense.

Also I don't like these 2 filler chicks they put in...I guess they needed to film with Royce so they got those 2.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Yes!  Just when I thought I could not like Eve more than I already do...  So let me get this straight, she can yell at Jen and have an attitude, but Jen can't.  Bish please.  I wish Eve would talk to me like that.  Jen, should have gotten up and left.  No way in hell, I am going to let someone talk to me like that.  I can't stand Eve and she needs to be put in her place.  I have said from day one, Jen is tolerable when she is not Eve's side-kick.



Yes ma'am! totally agree. Jenn should have left. Such kiddie behavior.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Damn, Mondays has to much going on.  BB Wives, Bethenny, Gossip Girl and now June A.



yup! for me it's now BB Wives, Bethenny, Brad Brad World and Watch What Happens. Good thing it goes from 8, 9, 10 and 11 lol


----------



## Sassys

Don't care fo the new girls, especially Keisha.  To soon to tell, but something about her, does not sit right with me.


----------



## tweegy

Jen is ridiculous... 

Tami is the only one I like..she is all no muss no fuss...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Jen is ridiculous...
> 
> Tami is the only one I like..she is all no muss no fuss...


 

The facial expressions Tammy was giving the 2 new girls cracked me.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> The facial expressions Tammy was giving the 2 new girls cracked me.



LOL and when she told Evelyn she's just mean


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> LOL and when she told Evelyn she's just mean


I nearly died!!!! Tami had me cracking up...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I died when Tammi said "Evelyn you are an evil bish"


----------



## chantal1922

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Did I see correctly.... was Jen really rocking a Kardashian Sears collection outfit?  I could have swore I saw in the previews of the upcoming season she had on that peachy pink lace blouse with the peachy pink matching skirt that Kourt and Kim was wearing


Yes Jen is wearing Kardashian Kollection! 
I am tired of Jen and Eve already. Just decided not to the friends anymore and keep it moving. Eve holds grudges so I am sure she will have something slick to say every time Jen is around. Just like Sassy said Jen should just leave when Eve starts talking crazy.


----------



## NYCBelle

Jennifer's interview this morning on NY's Power 105.1

http://www.power1051fm.com/pages/onair/breakfast-club/?uri=channels/449330/1607617


----------



## ClassicFab

Star1231 said:


> ^^I'm pretty sure that's Ev's assistant.
> 
> I used to like Evelyn but not anymore, she's downright evil.*  She seems to try really hard with her one liners too: 'you ain't about this life', 'non-mfn factor', 'not in the circle', security, etc.*



This! Ugh, Evelyn, girl please! Judging from the preview of the season, she looks stupid, displaying a plethora of hoodrat tendencies. Girl, bye




Sassys said:


> Damn, Mondays has to much going on.  BB Wives, Bethenny, Gossip Girl and now June A.



I'm letting Gossip Girl go, its boring now. Pretty Little Liars is about to go on break so I should be able to fit June in


----------



## pollinilove

that lime green on eyes


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

this season will be gooood. I don't really like Jen and I agree that what she did was not cool. Evelyn nd her "you ain't about this life"- you can't buy class honey.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Evelyn ugliness on the inside is started to show all over her face. She is downright mean.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

does anyone know where this blog is? I'd love to read it if it's still up. All i heard eve say is that  jen wrote "i can't believe eve would say i pick the same type of guy" or something close to that. wtf is the point in getting so mad at that?!? all that deserved was "well you do" not all this *** kicking talk


----------



## too_cute

i don't think i'll watch this season. this show is just too negative



NYCBelle said:


> Jennifer's interview this morning on NY's Power 105.1
> 
> http://www.power1051fm.com/pages/onair/breakfast-club/?uri=channels/449330/1607617


i'm glad she's suing/laid charges on the girl who hit her. wish kimbella did the same to chrissy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

~NIKITA~ said:


> does anyone know where this blog is? I'd love to read it if it's still up. All i heard eve say is that  jen wrote "i can't believe eve would say i pick the same type of guy" or something close to that. wtf is the point in getting so mad at that?!? all that deserved was "well you do" not all this *** kicking talk





http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2011/07/19/basketball-wives-jennifer-williams-blog-evelyn-lozada-italy/


----------



## hunniesochic

I guess Jen is a nonmotherf*cking factor to Eve now?


----------



## addisonshopper

That blog was nothin regardless whomever wrote it. It was harmless. Eve release your balls from bunches with your bobble head looking self.
She reminds me of a bobble head skinny neck and big head and sunken in cheeks.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Has it been said yet that Ev's hot mess lime green makeup is from her upcoming line called E by Evelyn?! I just saw pics on instagram of some palettes and they are total ripoffs off BH Cosmetics!!


----------



## ~NIKITA~

BagOuttaHell said:


> http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2011/07/19/basketball-wives-jennifer-williams-blog-evelyn-lozada-italy/



thanks


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

Is the show being filmed in ny instead of miami permanently now?


----------



## NYCBelle

too_cute said:


> i don't think i'll watch this season. this show is just too negative
> 
> 
> i'm glad she's suing/laid charges on the girl who hit her. wish kimbella did the same to chrissy.



very true that does more damage


----------



## NYCBelle

BagOuttaHell said:


> Evelyn ugliness on the inside is started to show all over her face. She is downright mean.



totally agree! Just a miserable person


----------



## Sassys

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> Is the show being filmed in ny instead of miami permanently now?


 
That's what I was wondering.  Since Suzie moved here and Jen lives in NJ and Eve is in Boston now.


----------



## addisonshopper

Where us everybody at ?  I am ready.


----------



## ClassicFab

Kenya looks stupid.

ETA: Susie, bish please.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce has been 'in love' with a new person EVERY season!  She really should listen to her father.


----------



## addisonshopper

Ok everybody knocks her off her feet. But why is that dad meddling in her love life. She grown.


----------



## NY_Mami

If Evelyn has to have a sit and chat wit' Chad about his fidelity six months before their wedding.... then they obviously are not ready for a marriage....


----------



## ClassicFab

So nobody else went to youtube for the Kenya video?


----------



## chantal1922

Is Jen really upset because someone called her bougie? Ummm Jen you can be called a lot worse.


----------



## chantal1922

Kenya's "team" is comical.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What is that mess on top of Kenya's head?


----------



## chantal1922

Every season Royce is in love with a new man. She is like a teenager who falls in love with every guy she dates. Next season it will be someone new.


----------



## serafina

Ok did I get this right, chad basically proposes the idea of an open marriage to eve and she agrees with it????? WTF... that is so disgusting!


----------



## chantal1922

Kenya's hair is so dry and frizzy looking.


----------



## Sassys

serafina said:


> Ok did I get this right, chad basically proposes the idea of an open marriage to eve and she agrees with it????? WTF... that is so disgusting!



Because she knows it will be open wether she agrees or not.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

so Evelyn is trying to use reverse psychology on this man!!! saying it's ok but she just wants him to tell her in hopes he won't do it bc he can?! then he asks if they can bring someone home with them??!?!

i can't with these 2...i just can't!!!!!!!! 

sad. so very sad.


----------



## serafina

Hmmm I dunno how she could compromise her dignity like that. That's sad.


----------



## needloub

Evelyn has a big mouth but no self-esteem...it is sad.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, just got home and will watch in a bit. This I gotta see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Typical yard bird behavior


----------



## Sassys

Royce has super, super talent?

I do not appreciate Shaunie and Tami talking smack behid Jen's back. Jen did nothing to them and they need to stay out of her issues with Eve


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:
			
		

> Royce has super, super talent?
> 
> I do not appreciate Shaunie and Tami talking smack behid Jen's back. Jen did nothing to them and they need to stay out of her issues with Eve



This. I am not shocked by shaunie, but from tami I can't believe it. The way she acted with Meeka about talking about ones back   I was a tami fan but her kissing up to bobble head E.


----------



## Sassys

I'm confused, since when does a publicist book you acting gigs? Isn't that a manager's job


----------



## Sassys

When exactly is Eve suppose to get married? When did they film?

Man law/rule #1 - Men deny to the end.

I know Tami was not calling someone's weave bad. Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ClassicFab said:


> So nobody else went to youtube for the Kenya video?


 

 did you find it? i wanna see it


----------



## Chantilly0379

serafina said:


> Ok did I get this right, chad basically proposes the idea of an open marriage to eve and she agrees with it????? WTF... that is so disgusting!


 

so I'm not the only one who caught that, she is one weak a$$ woman!


----------



## ClassicFab

addisonshopper said:


> This. I am not shocked by shaunie, but from tami I can't believe it. The way she acted with Meeka about talking about ones back   I was a tami fan but her kissing up to bobble head E.



I'm disappointed in Tami. It seems like since her and Ev settled on the t-shirts, she has been a** kissing like nobody's business. 



.pursefiend. said:


> did you find it? i wanna see it



http://youtu.be/0HOz_QEEpMc

lmao at the vid having 26k hits last night and now its up to 86k. Kenya looks sad and desperate.


----------



## chantal1922

Kenya looks foolish as hell in this video. Notice the comments are disabled.


----------



## addisonshopper

I dont think it's bad at all. No more than the foolish queen Stans that post videos of them dancing to beyonces songs.


----------



## sgj99

serafina said:


> Ok did I get this right, chad basically proposes the idea of an open marriage to eve and she agrees with it????? WTF... that is so disgusting!


 


flsurfergirl3 said:


> so Evelyn is trying to use reverse psychology on this man!!! saying it's ok but she just wants him to tell her in hopes he won't do it bc he can?! then he asks if they can bring someone home with them??!?!
> 
> i can't with these 2...i just can't!!!!!!!!
> 
> sad. so very sad.


 
seriously ... your man just told you he's going to cheat so he wants an open relationship and by the way, let's bring another chick into the bedroom too???
and all Evelyn thinks is if he's honest and tells her about all this nonsense it's alright then?  as long they _communicate_, even if it's Chad telling her about a fling while he's on the road, it will be okay.  did i get that right?  wow!  that is one stupid woman!


----------



## serafina

and what was that she meant about the condoms? she said soemthing along the lines of despite it killing her she will go out and buy condoms....so what is that?? for him to use when he's with her since now she knows he'll be all over and she has to protect herself or buying them for him so he can be safe with his side endeavors????

SUCH A PATHETIC SITUATION, UGH!


----------



## hunniesochic

ClassicFab said:


> I'm disappointed in Tami. It seems like since her and Ev settled on the t-shirts, she has been a** kissing like nobody's business.



Why does it seem like deep down Tami like the fact that Eve & Jen are not friends anymore. Perhaps Tami wants to be Eve BFF.


----------



## hunniesochic

Eve is a fool!!!

Bish! No man in a loving relationship would ever think about being with another woman much less want to bring one home to the bedroom he shares with his wife. 

I thought she would be this alpha/ dominant/ shot caller in the relationship but she's so whip. Chad has her dancing around like a puppet.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^a lot of men love their so/wife/etc, and still cheat...so that's not a guarantee...


----------



## hunniesochic

^ I understand that but to publicly come out on national television to say that he's going to cheat & her agreeing to it...that's just out of line.


----------



## Chantilly0379

I don't believe that for one second if somone is in love & respects you the thought of being w someone esle will NOT even enter their mind.  & that goes for both.


----------



## mainguyen504

hunniesochic said:


> Eve is a fool!!!
> 
> Bish! No man in a loving relationship would ever think about being with another woman much less want to bring one home to the bedroom he shares with his wife.
> 
> I thought she would be this alpha/ dominant/ shot caller in the relationship but she's so whip. Chad has her dancing around like a puppet.



chad has her whipped bc chad is the one buying her the lvs and cls. cant bite the hand that feeds you i guess. lol


----------



## aklein

Just caught this past week's episode after not watching for a season.  I had to come in here and see for myself.  I thought I was the only one confused about the Chad and Evelyn discussion.  I guess now we know the real reason the wedding has been delayed time and time again.
And he pretty much confirmed that he was messing around with Cheryl Burke.


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if Eve will sign a pre-nup


----------



## hunniesochic

mainguyen504 said:


> chad has her whipped bc chad is the one buying her the lvs and cls. cant bite the hand that feeds you i guess. lol



Ah, yes...I'll share my bedroom with another woman my man bring home for some CLs and LVs any day!


----------



## Sassys

hunniesochic said:


> Ah, yes...I'll share my bedroom with another woman my man bring home for some CLs and LVs any day!


 
Bird mentality


----------



## tomz_grl

^That was funny!


----------



## sgj99

aklein said:


> Just caught this past week's episode after not watching for a season. I had to come in here and see for myself. I thought I was the only one confused about the Chad and Evelyn discussion. I guess now we know the real reason the wedding has been delayed time and time again.
> *And he pretty much confirmed that he was messing around with Cheryl Burke.*


 
and that he will keep messing around.

while Evelyn may have become used to living a certain lifestyle is it worth your self-esteem because basically she's prostituting herself for those LV's and CL's.  doesn't she have a daughter?  wow ... great example of material things are more important than self respect.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> and that he will keep messing around.
> 
> while Evelyn may have become used to living a certain lifestyle is it worth your self-esteem because basically she's prostituting herself for those LV's and CL's. doesn't she have a daughter? wow ... great example of material things are more important than self respect.


 
She has not lived "the lifestyle" in a long time.  She was sharing an apartment with another woman, when the show first started, and her ex has been broke for a long time


----------



## sgj99

^ i just recently discovered this show (as well as Mob Wives) so if i'm not up on past seasons/episodes/histories you ladies will have to fill me in


----------



## platinum_girly

Evelyn is such a beautiful woman (although she looks better with blonde hair) but her attitude just sucks d!c$, i mean why she gotta be yelling all the time but then when someone responds to her like for like she tells them to tone it down like they are the ones getting outta line.... She seriously needs to check herself, if she sat there calling me an idiot then she would of had her face smashed into the table.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I wonder if Eve will sign a pre-nup



Eve has just said it's OK to invite another woman into their sex life, so she will do ANY and EVERYTHING to make sure she is Mrs. OchoZero



platinum_girly said:


> Evelyn is such a beautiful woman (although she looks better with blonde hair) but her attitude just sucks d!c$, i mean why she gotta be yelling all the time but then when someone responds to her like for like she tells them to tone it down like they are the ones getting outta line.... She seriously needs to check herself, if she sat there calling me an idiot then she would of had her face smashed into the table.



Eve pulls that crap with people she knows won't stand up to her, like Jenn and Suzi.  But she almost got her face broke when she tried it with Tami.


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

This show has gotten so boring. They dynamic between the cast is gone, the new girls dont fit, Suzie - no words, shaunie is never there.

I think im done.

I hope evelyn doesnt go through witht the marriage though.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> This show has gotten so boring. They dynamic between the cast is gone, the new girls dont fit, Suzie - no words, shaunie is never there.
> 
> I think im done.
> 
> I hope evelyn doesnt go through witht the marriage though.



My prediction is the marriage won't happen. Occho-whatever won't want to tie himself legally to Eve, even if he does get a VH1 special out of it.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

sgj99 said:


> and that he will keep messing around.
> 
> while Evelyn may have become used to living a certain lifestyle is it worth your self-esteem because basically she's prostituting herself for those LV's and CL's.  doesn't she have a daughter?  wow ... *great example of material things are more important than self respect*.



Ain't that the truth^
Oh how the *mighty *have fallen....<<<or not
I read a blog Eve posted about how she could care less about all the "hatin" because she has all her bills paid fo, and she has a killer shoe and handbag collection, unlike her hatersHer logic is so down the toilet the only thing retrievable would be a big pile of poop!​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Chanel_Lvoe said:


> This show has gotten so boring. They dynamic between the cast is gone, the new girls dont fit, Suzie - no words, shaunie is never there.
> 
> I think im done.
> 
> I hope evelyn doesnt go through witht the marriage though.



I concur^ Almost killing the show by adding these new cast HOs. What is the point? They didn't need help IMO. I thought Eve had her shoe store that she had some part ownership? in...The show seems so void of cohesiveness. I think it may take a dive.​


----------



## xobellavidaxo

Chantilly0379 said:


> I don't believe that for one second if somone is in love & respects you the thought of being w someone esle will NOT even enter their mind.  & that goes for both.




I completely agree! It's one thing to suggest some extra fun in order to spice things up YEARS, if ever, down the line, for both but to have a man tell you he's going to be seeing other women before he even marries you!?!?! Ya, he's really into you!

She looks like a freaking idiot, all that crying about her ex cheating on her, clearly she allowed it to happen and the tears were due to the loss of his money!


----------



## needloub

Evelyn doesn't realize that no one is "hating" on her.  Most of us find her pathetic.  She would gain so much more respect if she was able to pay for her own bills, bags, and shoes...now that's a woman!  She is a hooker on television...sorry but I just had to write this..


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantilly0379 said:


> I don't believe that for one second if somone is in love & respects you the thought of being w someone esle will NOT even enter their mind.  & that goes for both.


Totally agree with you.  You need to love AND respect that person.  Just because he may love her, he certainly has absolutely no respect for her.  I could not be in any marriage with a man that did not respect me.  But that is the typical mindset for women who do not respect themselves.


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Totally agree with you. You need to love AND respect that person. Just because he may love her, he certainly has absolutely no respect for her. I could not be in any marriage with a man that did not respect me. But that is the typical mindset for women who do not respect themselves.


 
Agree! I always thought Eve was pathetic, now I just laugh at her. No way in hell I would allow someone to desrespect me like that.  If you want to have threeseomes, knock yourself out, but to stay with a man, who clearly has no respect for you and has no problem shouting it to the world on tv, is just sick. There are really some sick desperate women out there.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Anybody watching?

Suzi is so dumb, she's like the Alexis Bellino of Basketball Wives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Susie's mouth is a distraction. Underbite, jagged teeth and a lisp...  Goodness


----------



## addisonshopper

I missed it. About to watch it on dvr after my little one watches Dora then to bed he go.


----------



## ClassicFab

Kenya  did you really pull out a CD player?

ETA: This cannot be for real.


----------



## toobabyish

ClassicFab said:


> Kenya  did you really pull out a CD player?
> 
> ETA: This cannot be for real.



I was like "WTF?!"  when she pulled it out!  It was from her hotel room too.


----------



## Sassys

Was Tammy having a beer while Royce and Kesha were having breakfast and orange juice

So Eve now has a birkin (whoring yourself pays)

Again, Tammy talking about someone's clothes and weave is hysterical

Apple pie face??

Damn, they were at one of my favorite places in Harlem - Chocolat is the best!!

Suzie, Suzie, Suzie


----------



## Sassys

Therapy on a reality show. Give it a rest already


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Was Tammy having a beer while Royce and Kesha were having breakfast and orange juice
> 
> So Eve now has a birkin (whoring yourself pays)
> 
> Again, Tammy talking about someone's clothes and weave is hysterical
> 
> Apple pie face??
> 
> Damn, they were at one of my favorite places in Harlem - Chocolat is the best!!
> 
> Suzie, Suzie, Suzie



I  saw Jennifer with a Birkin in a previous epi also...


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> Was Tammy having a beer while Royce and Kesha were having breakfast and orange juice
> 
> *So Eve now has a birkin (whoring yourself pays)*
> 
> Again, Tammy talking about someone's clothes and weave is hysterical
> 
> Apple pie face??
> 
> Damn, they were at one of my favorite places in Harlem - Chocolat is the best!!
> 
> Suzie, Suzie, Suzie


 
Well Hermes stock just plummeted. I hate to say,but it's true who wears a certain designer and how mainstream can really sway your opinion of a brand. I still love the birkin, but all these trashy reality stars wearing them is making me ugh.


----------



## hunniesochic

Who was the girl with the short hair that smacked the back of Jen's head at the table before Eve leaped over it?


----------



## MickMick

hunniesochic said:


> Who was the girl with the short hair that smacked the back of Jen's head at the table before Eve leaped over it?


 
I believe that is Evelyn's assistant. I want to say that she used to be Jen's assistant too.


----------



## ClassicFab

I am still  that Kenya brought the hotel's CD player. I can't let that one go


----------



## serafina

Does anyone else get the vibe that Kenya has legit mental health issues? She comes off as really creepy crazy to me.

And while I love Tami and am a huge fan and can feel for what she's been through, i'm wondering if it was necessary for her to divulge that information about herself on the show. Really, there was no point.


----------



## addisonshopper

serafina said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get the vibe that Kenya has legit mental health issues? She comes off as really creepy crazy to me.
> 
> And while I love Tami and am a huge fan and can feel for what she's been through, i'm wondering if it was necessary for her to divulge that information about herself on the show. Really, there was no point.



Yes I agree. I know it may help some people as far as getting therapy to hear other people strong and celebrities have been through it, but sometimes silence is golden.


----------



## needloub

serafina said:


> Does anyone else get the vibe that Kenya has legit mental health issues? She comes off as really creepy crazy to me.
> 
> And while I love Tami and am a huge fan and can feel for what she's been through, i'm wondering if it was necessary for her to divulge that information about herself on the show. Really, there was no point.



I do believe that she divulged that information when she was on _The Real World_.  I am surprised she chose to air that information again with a therapist.  I don't believe her past excuses her behavior on the show...


----------



## Chantilly0379

needloub said:


> I do believe that she divulged that information when she was on _The Real World_. I am surprised she chose to air that information again with a therapist. I don't believe her past excuses her behavior on the show...


 

I can't remember if she divuldged the rape but I do remember when she let them air her abortion.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wonder how Evelyn is taking the Chad/Kate Upton situation/confusion?!?!?


----------



## Kansashalo

Who told Suzie her hair looked good? OMG that mess...


----------



## llmar304

needloub said:
			
		

> Evelyn doesn't realize that no one is "hating" on her.  Most of us find her pathetic.  She would gain so much more respect if she was able to pay for her own bills, bags, and shoes...now that's a woman!  She is a hooker on television...sorry but I just had to write this..



YES!! You said it best.


----------



## yellow08

So I guess Chad and Ev got their own VH1 show-
http://www.tmz.com/2012/03/12/chad-ochocinco-evelyn-lozada-basketball-wives-salary/#.T137avUUBX8


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Susie needs a good slap. She is mighty full of herself this season. I don't like Kesha either, she's like a *****y toddlers & tiaras girl grown up. Go Tammy.


----------



## addisonshopper

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Susie needs a good slap. She is mighty full of herself this season. I don't like Kesha either, she's like a *****y toddlers & tiaras girl grown up. Go Tammy.



Susie sure is.  She got a boost of confidence or a bigger check to be more active this season. She wants to stay in the show.


----------



## NYC BAP

addisonshopper said:


> Susie sure is.  She got a boost of confidence or a bigger check to be more active this season. She wants to stay in the show.



Suzie plays both sides of fence. She needs to have an opinion about something and stop trying to be everyones friend


----------



## NYC BAP

Tami's comments about keisha's ethinicity are uncalled for and rude


----------



## addisonshopper

I can say I used to like tami , this season not so much. Her beef with Keisha is so uncalled for
I will treat you with respect when I'm ready to. 
Keisha went to Evelyn for help in handling tami an Evelyn's bobble head started the shiZzle. 
Oh gosh she is turning into Evelyn.


----------



## chantal1922

Kenya's hair looks a mess at Jen's Party.


----------



## chantal1922

In the past I have been neutral about Tami but I don't like her this season. She wants to speak her mind but won't let Keisha respond. She can't have a civil conversation to save her life. Notice Kenya sitting over there crackling.


----------



## addisonshopper

chantal1922 said:


> In the past I have been neutral about Tami but I don't like her this season. She wants to speak her mind but won't let Keisha respond. She can't have a civil conversation to save her life. Notice Kenya sitting over there crackling.


i loved her in the beginning-- now not so much...
being rude and disrespectful to that child


----------



## Star1231

Who gave Tami the authority to berate Kesha in that manner.  I don't think Kesha calling them debbie downers calls for that kind of reaction.  Seems that the producers are really reaching this season to provide story lines.  Tami's unattractive on the inside and outside.


----------



## llmar304

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> In the past I have been neutral about Tami but I don't like her this season. She wants to speak her mind but won't let Keisha respond. She can't have a civil conversation to save her life. Notice Kenya sitting over there crackling.



I totally agree, I was done with her last season because she actually made that fake & phony comment that Meeka quoted and she lied and said that she didn't say it.  She claims that she keeps it 100% but couldn't fess up to the rest of the "circle" that she actually said it.


----------



## sgj99

needloub said:


> I do believe that she divulged that information when she was on _The Real World_. I am surprised she chose to air that information again with a therapist. I don't believe her past excuses her behavior on the show...


 
so she has spoken about this subject twice on reality TV yet in the interview segment she said (tearfully) that she doesn't like to talk about it ... did i get that right?


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> so she has spoken about this subject twice on reality TV yet in the interview segment she said (tearfully) that she doesn't like to talk about it ... did i get that right?



I don't know why I am not surprised that she was violated when she was younger.   I was a HUGE _Real World_ fan when I was a teen and for some reason, I remember those horrible aspects of her life.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Jenny Cadine said:


> Susie needs a good slap. *She is mighty full of herself this season*. I don't like Kesha either, she's like a *****y toddlers & tiaras girl grown up. Go Tammy.


 

She sure is!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Tami & the rest of the "circle" need to get off their "high horse"  b/c they are not that great!  Yeah we watch it b/c its entertainment but outside of it these women are pathetic caddy bishes, who really need to get a life.  & if you ask me they are jealous and insecure women & that&#8217;s prob why Tami does not like Kesha, b/c she's got her sh*t together.  As far as Kenya, she&#8217;s strange.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

addisonshopper said:


> i loved her in the beginning-- now not so much...
> being rude and disrespectful to that child



Tami freaks out but there's something about Kesha I don't trust. I see her as a fake-sweet pageant girl. She was so quick to throw the other new girl under the bus to get in good with the others, excuse me, "The Circle".


----------



## addisonshopper

Jenny Cadine said:


> Tami freaks out but there's something about Kesha I don't trust. I see her as a fake-sweet pageant girl. She was so quick to throw the other new girl under the bus to get in good with the others, excuse me, "The Circle".



i dont care for Kesha, her voice and condescending tone like i am the shizzle.
her voice and the way she talks drives me insane- I wouldnt be able to have a conversation with her longer than 3 minutes


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

addisonshopper said:


> i dont care for Kesha, her voice and condescending tone like i am the shizzle.
> her voice and the way she talks drives me insane- I wouldnt be able to have a conversation with her longer than 3 minutes


she sounds exactly like Kourtney Kardashian. Horrible!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Tami & Ev are a big bunch of bullies.


----------



## Chantilly0379

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Tami & Ev are a big bunch of bullies.


 

Yes they are!


----------



## Bulie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Tami & Ev are a big bunch of bullies.



That's why they get along so well, birds of a feather and all that. I'm so over this show
how a group of women can sit there and giggle whilst someone gets laid into is beyond me, and Kenya is a dumb arse,  so sad watching her want in on "the circle" so bad, I was itching to
to backhand her/ punch her in the mouth  
Grrrr this ep got me so mad


----------



## needloub

I am so tired of them going to restaurant after restaurant after restaurant....


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I am so tired of them going to restaurant after restaurant after restaurant....



that's all they do is eat, fight and bicker...  basic bird mentality 101


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> that's all they do is eat, fight and bicker...  basic bird mentality 101



And go to 'functions' and bicker...


----------



## addisonshopper

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> she sounds exactly like Kourtney Kardashian. Horrible!



Argh.  ....... Even worse.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> that's all they do is eat, fight and bicker...  basic bird mentality 101



Exactly!  It's just so pathetic, but sooo good to watch!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I haven't been able to watch since Episode 1. SHould I bother catching up?


----------



## chantal1922

lmao at Evelyn face when Kenya said her speech. 
ETA: Of course Eve had to start mess. Jen should have kept quiet and not given Eve the satisfaction.


----------



## hunniesochic

Tami's having a kick out of Jen & Eve are no longer friends. She's probably like, "Yes! I can have Eve all to myself!"


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Eve kills me when she says"you not from (of) this life" WTF does that mean?  She is really annoying this season.


----------



## ClassicFab

Last night's episode was pathetic. From Evelyn talking about how she needs to stretch her 15 minutes of fame to her screaming that Jenn isn't "about this life." Girl you had one meeting with Baby, and now you "that b!tch," calm down.

And Tammi is also pathetic. Ugh!


----------



## GOALdigger

tweegy said:


> And go to 'functions' and bicker...


 
yes. I'm like what is your purpose. At least in the rhoa and other shows the women are actually do things. Everytime  I turn on this show they at some dinner. they some lunchin and dinner heaux. geesh they need to get a life.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Eve kills me when she says"you not from (of) this life" WTF does that mean? She is really annoying this season.


 
I think it means, Jen was not raised to be trash and Eve was. I always thought Jen was only a mean girl because of Eve. I still would not hang with her, but she is more tolerable without Eve.


----------



## GOALdigger

needloub said:


> I am so tired of them going to restaurant after restaurant after restaurant....


 
yes lord. VH1 makes them do some type of activity that doesn't involve shoppin or eating. Feel like Im watching the food network.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it was refreshing to see Keisha's country life.  Finally, something real.  Her family reminded me of my cousins, some of them are bi-racial and from the deep back woods of NC. They even sound just alike. We all loved to get together in the summers and play on the farm with the chickens, pigs and cows.  Just living life.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


> I think it means, Jen was not raised to be trash and Eve was. I always thought Jen was only a mean girl because of Eve. I still would not hang with her, but she is more tolerable without Eve.


 
ok thanks- so in other words, because shes not of that life it means she has to sit back and take an azz whooping from Eve- she's stupid.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> ok thanks- so in other words, because shes not of that life it means she has to sit back and take an azz whooping from Eve- she's stupid.


 
lol.  I don't know why Jen even bothers to be in the same room with Eve. I would never waste my time hanging around trash.  I would have paid my respects to Shaunie, bought her a drink and kept it moving. Jen is to grown to be dealing with High School ish.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> it was refreshing to see Keisha's country life. Finally, something real. Her family reminded me of my cousins, some of them are bi-racial and from the deep back woods of NC. They even sound just alike. We all loved to get together in the summers and play on the farm with the chickens, pigs and cows. Just living life.


 
This! My family is also from a tiny town in the south and I love to just sit back and not worry about glamming myself up.  I use to love waking up and sitting on my grand mother's porch in my pajamas, scarf on my head, waving to people that drive by and not caring who sees me .


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> lol.  I don't know why Jen even bothers to be in the same room with Eve. I would never waste my time hanging around trash.  I would have paid my respects to Shaunie, bought her a drink and kept it moving. Jen is to grown to be dealing with High School ish.



same here.  Shaunie isn't her friend.  She knew that Eve & Jen being in the same space, wasn't going to be a good situation.  She did it for the drama that would follow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> This! My family is also from a tiny town in the south and I love to just sit back and not worry about glamming myself up.  I use to love waking up and sitting on my grand mother's porch in my pajamas, scarf on my head, waving to people that drive by and not caring who sees me .



you too?  I'd sit on the couch (yes, indoor couch on the porch outdoors) with my plaid top, flowered bottoms, flip flops, scarf and coffee.  Just waving at folk, didn't know them from a whole in the wall.  but, it didn't matter.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you too? I'd sit on the couch (yes, indoor couch on the porch outdoors) with my plaid top, flowered bottoms, flip flops, scarf and coffee. Just waving at folk, didn't know them from a whole in the wall. but, it didn't matter.


 

Girl, it is the best feeling in the WORLD!!!  I'll be doing it this August lol


----------



## chantal1922

hunniesochic said:


> Tami's having a kick out of Jen & Eve are no longer friends. She's probably like, "Yes! I can have Eve all to myself!"


Yep. Tami couldn't wait to snuggle up to Eve and be her new BFF.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Yep. Tami couldn't wait to snuggle up to Eve and be her new BFF.



Tami sooooooo wanted to be in 'da circle', just like Suzie and Meeka.


----------



## surlygirl

GOALdigger said:


> yes. I'm like what is your purpose. At least in the rhoa and other shows the women are actually do things. Everytime  I turn on this show they at some dinner. *they some lunchin and dinner heaux.* geesh they need to get a life.



:giggles:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami sooooooo wanted to be in 'da circle', just like Suzie and Meeka.


 

I don't understand these reality show women.  How in the hell can you be friends with someone who tried to beat the crap out of you.  Tami and Eve, Kim Z and Nene, Kim Z and Sheree.  

You lay your hands on me, and I am done, there is no redeeming yourself.


----------



## surlygirl

I missed last night's ep, but did see the end with the birthday dinner. shaunie knows she is wrong, but i guess she's just "stacking" her money. is that the correct term, Ev?! I am not about that life, so I am not sure! Tami wants to be Ev, Ev wants to be Shaunie. and everyone else is just trying to stay out of the crossfire.

I feel a little bad for Jen, because the group definitely turns as Ev turns. And blog, interview, whatever ... there's no reason for her to be as mad as she is at Jen. Heck, even Chad would agree with everything Jen said.

And Suzie is just so irrelevant it's kinda funny that they are giving her the "connector" role this season. Girl, bye.

Keisha and Jen need to pair up. Maybe they can start going to brunch or something else similarly civilized!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I don't understand these reality show women.  How in the hell can you be friends with someone who tried to beat the crap out of you.  Tami and Eve, Kim Z and Nene, Kim Z and Sheree.
> 
> You lay your hands on me, and I am done, there is no redeeming yourself.



not only would I be done with the person, I'd be done with the show.  Don't give a darn about a signed contract.  you can't put your hands on people.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I don't understand these reality show women.* How in the hell can you be friends with someone who tried to beat the crap out of you.* Tami and Eve, Kim Z and Nene, Kim Z and Sheree.
> 
> You lay your hands on me, and I am done, there is no redeeming yourself.


 
i don't think i know of any one past the age of 3 who would act like that.  no one i know is going to resort to physical fighting ... it's just absurd.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> it was refreshing to see Keisha's country life.  Finally, something real.  Her family reminded me of my cousins, some of them are bi-racial and from the deep back woods of NC. They even sound just alike. We all loved to get together in the summers and play on the farm with the chickens, pigs and cows.  Just living life.



It definitely was refreshing to see someone's actual life!  I can't stand when Ev keeps on saying "you're not about this life."  Um, neither are you....should we take a trip to the Bronx Ev?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> same here. Shaunie isn't her friend. She knew that Eve & Jen being in the same space, wasn't going to be a good situation. She did it for the drama that would follow.


 
And why did she walk out w/ Eve and pass Jenns seat?  Wasnt there another way for her to walk out of the restuarant?  Well, they thanked Shaunie for their bank accts so I guess they're cool w/ all of this foolery.


----------



## addisonshopper

As much as I enjoy the drama I'm about done watching. And I love to watch some drama. 
But this is getting to the point that I have a personal issue with Evelyn, Tami and Susie's behavior and I don't have nothing to do with them people.  I used to be able to look at the show and just laugh , now I be irritated and mad. And for what. That's them people business. 
I suspect Jennifer will not be in next season she looks quite down. Her an Eric will get back together and live miserably ever after. Lmao. 
I just can't stand the sight I evelyn she look like a bobble/crack head.  Her cheeks sunken in and she got a lot of forehead going on.


----------



## Sassys

I am sure Eric is laughing his a$$ off at Jen.  He warned her about Evelyn and she did not listen.  I recall his exact words were "If that is your best friend, you are through"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I am sure Eric is laughing his a$$ off at Jen.  He warned her about Evelyn and she did not listen.  I recall his exact words were "If that is your best friend, you are through"



he knew about Eve before Jen did...


----------



## hunniesochic

Shaunie played them like a fool. She even said in the commentary that it's better to have separate dinners with the girls individually opposing to having them in one room bickering. Then she invited everyone to her birthday dinner knowing damn well drama will stir. 

It's so sad seeing friendships that lasted so long ended so abruptly.


----------



## RedDuchess

Watching these grown women act soo tacky makes my stomach hurt
What's wrong with Shaunie's nose?? too much surgery???
These women are falling apart in front of our eyes, guess it's the reality show curse


----------



## addisonshopper

Everybody knew about Evelyn. She was pushing Jen to much to leave Eric. Lmao. 
Why did shaunie leave with Evelyn, she should have told her to leave. Evelyn ghettoed out her birthday party. Security should've been called o escort her tale out. Like she said in the re- union show "security". Send her a$$ stepping. Bye bye. 
I laughed watching a D league basketball game and her ex Antoine was playing. He lucky he got out.


----------



## hunniesochic

addisonshopper said:


> Why did shaunie leave with Evelyn, she should have told her to leave.



Oh, and that one part where Eve turned to Shaunie was like "you cool, right Shaunie." Shaunie craving for the drama said yeah I'm cool. She should of put a stop to everything right there and then. Another point why Shaunie likes the drama!


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Watching these grown women act soo tacky makes my stomach hurt
> What's wrong with Shaunie's nose?? too much surgery???
> These women are falling apart in front of our eyes, guess it's the reality show curse



Hey Red

I think shaunie's nostrils have always been that way.


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Red
> 
> I think shaunie's nostrils have always been that way.


 

Hey Babe!!!
Really??? cause she used to be "cute" now, not soo much


----------



## DC-Cutie

RedDuchess said:


> Hey Babe!!!
> Really??? cause she used to be "cute" now, not soo much



She does look harder these days. Being "about that life" must age a person


----------



## addisonshopper

Shaunies nostrils have always been like that. In other shaunie news Shaq dumped hoops sent her packing. I'm sure shaunie is still laughing all the way to the bank.   
You ain't about this life !!!  Boo boo


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I didn't even know Shaq was still with Hoopz!  I am shocked it lasted this long.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Shaunies nostrils have always been like that. In other shaunie news Shaq dumped hoops sent her packing. I'm sure shaunie is still laughing all the way to the bank.
> You ain't about this life !!!  Boo boo



I cracked up when I red that he had her escorted off by security   shaquille ain't playing!


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> it was refreshing to see Keisha's country life. Finally, something real. Her family reminded me of my cousins, some of them are bi-racial and from the deep back woods of NC. They even sound just alike. We all loved to get together in the summers and play on the farm with the chickens, pigs and cows. Just living life.


 
I felt the same, & I grew up on bayous of south Louisiana and it was so laid back but I never appreciated it until I left, I still live close but am in the New Orleans area and as much as I couldn't wait to get out of that small town I now wish I would have NEVER left.

Before they should her family, I loved her, b/c she was not confrontational, she may have spoke what was on her mind as far as Kenya was concerned but I never thought she was ever out of line.  & the way they attacked her at that dinner was so over the top, the girl confided in Evelyn basically to get her opinion on how Tami would react and she reacted exactly the way we would all expect her too.  Evelyn and Tami have NO class!  After seeing Keisha in this episode it only made me like her more.

Did anyone see the previews of next weeks epi where it looks like Kenya wants to fight her, Keisha like ya'll better not let this girl put her hands on me.


----------



## pollinilove

sorry eve saying your not about this life what does that mean? jen was a nba wife so that was her life  eve was just dating ant walker she never married him


----------



## chantal1922

Oh wow I didn't know Hoopz and Shaq broke up. LOL @ Shaq for having her escorted out. I wonder is Shaunie is still with her man friend.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I cracked up when I red that he had her escorted off by security   shaquille ain't playing!



Ok. I laughed and said karma. Not only did he have security send her packing, but he left the house and let security handle it. 
He wouldn't have needed security for me he to damn big to even play fight with Shoot. Soon as he said leave I'd be gone. He just to big. 
She thought she was in there.


----------



## serafina

Ev is a piece of trash, honestly. Sleeping with dudes for baggs and shoes, banging married men (Tami's husband), sleeping on the first date with chad and now all this hate toward Jen. I get the feeling the woman is so damn miserable she needs a weaker person to take all her frustrations out on.

I like Jen alot and think she handled herself beautifully at the dinner, not to mention she looked STUNNING! Ev is such a bully and behaves so immaturely and ghetto its hard to watch.

Kenya's speech was disturbing to me. She's obviously mental. And im not joking. I think its a new low on tv reality shows to exploit the mentally ill/unstable for ratings. Its happened on a few of the housewives shows and now this too. It makes me very uncomfortable to watch.

Tami is no good in my books after all. She's been thirsting so hard to be BFFs with Ev. Pathetic after she knows what Ev did with her husband and after being trashed by her on tv and in tshirt productions.

Shaunie is gross. Shes majorly unattractive and her personality sucks. She tries to conduct herself as some classy demure individual but all I see is filth and fakery.

Not really liking this show anymore.


----------



## tweegy

What is the deal with size lately?


----------



## needloub

I cannot believe that most of these women have children...their behavior is just shocking...but so good to watch LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I cannot believe that most of these women have children...their behavior is just shocking...but so good to watch LOL!



most?  All of them, except Keisha.

I wanna know why we have NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home or been introduced to any of her other friends or family, like the rest of the girls.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> most?  All of them, except Keisha.
> 
> I wanna know why we have NEVER seen the inside of Suzie's home or been introduced to any of her other friends or family, like the rest of the girls.



They've only really shown Ev s and Jennifer's place right? Oh and Royce ..... For the party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> They've only really shown Ev s and Jennifer's place right? Oh and Royce ..... For the party.



They've been to Shaunie's, too.  Also, seen Tami's mother and daughters, I think they were filmed in her place, I can't remember.

But NOTHING on Suzie...


----------



## needloub

Does Jen have kids?  I don't want to see Suzie on the screen anymore...she just seems so juvenile and unstable to have kids...


----------



## tweegy

needloub said:
			
		

> Does Jen have kids?  I don't want to see Suzie on the screen anymore...she just seems so juvenile and unstable to have kids...



Agree she's been getting on my nerves lately


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> They've been to Shaunie's, too.  Also, seen Tami's mother and daughters, I think they were filmed in her place, I can't remember.
> 
> But NOTHING on Suzie...



Hmmmm interesting


----------



## GOALdigger

needloub said:


> I cannot believe that most of these women have children...their behavior is just shocking...but so good to watch LOL!


  Im not. Most people like this usually do have kids.


----------



## addisonshopper

RedDuchess said:
			
		

> Hey Babe!!!
> Really??? cause she used to be "cute" now, not soo much



Well she is getting older and has like 6 kids and working and traveling non stop. Hmm. 
I think she is still a cutie. Love her with long hair though.


----------



## addisonshopper

Tell us how you really fell.  Imao. 
Love it.


----------



## addisonshopper

I don't remember Shaunies house , I think it was Shaq's house. Susie must have a clause where she can't mention her kids or show them like Dwight Howard has on Royce. 
Maybe that is the one smart thing she is doing and not exposing her kids or maybe they didn't want to pay her enough for their appearance. Who knows.


----------



## needloub

GOALdigger said:


> Im not. Most people like this usually do have kids.



Just sad...


----------



## Lola69

Tami thinks she runs the show and Suzi is lame she just tries too hard.


----------



## hunniesochic

Suzi have kids? O nooooooo!


----------



## platinum_girly

Chantilly0379 said:


> Tami & the rest of the "circle" need to get off their "high horse" b/c they are not that great! Yeah we watch it b/c its entertainment but outside of it these women are pathetic caddy bishes, who really need to get a life. & if you ask me they are jealous and insecure women & thats prob why Tami does not like Kesha, b/c she's got her sh*t together. As far as Kenya, shes strange.


 
Say it! They are so very obviously all extremely insecure, you don't go off on other women like that unless you are so unhappy with yourself. I can spot women like them a mile away and i actually feel sorry for them, must suck to be so bitter.
Kenya is a nut-job, i mean who in the h£ll turns up at a business meeting with the hotel music player and clothes that you can't dance in?! Um if you are a performer then you are PREPARED! Girl can't dance to save her life anyway, those YouTube videos were shocking, Suzie got it right - Kenya looked like something from The Exorcist!
Kesha i like, the one girl on the show that has class, the only thing she said that i didn't like was when she told Kenya that she wasn't going to be a part of her video if it wasn't going to be fantastic, real friends would help a friend out no matter how it made them look, but i suppose she was just thinking about her career...
The only women in this show that i actually like are Kesha and Royce.



DC-Cutie said:


> it was refreshing to see Keisha's country life. Finally, something real. Her family reminded me of my cousins, some of them are bi-racial and from the deep back woods of NC. They even sound just alike. We all loved to get together in the summers and play on the farm with the chickens, pigs and cows. Just living life.


 
Yep it was nice seeing where Kesha came from. I spent my first few years living on a farm in Scotland, we were pretty much in the middle of nowhere though and the nearest other building was over a mile away, realllly in the sticks, lol!
I feel bad for Kesha that she was bullied about her ethnicity. When i moved down to England i moved into a village that was made up of white folk and when we had a black family move in next door the young girls were so bullied by the bigots in the village and the kids at school, it used to get me so mad, i got in some fights with kids about that. 

As for Tami, i used to love me some Tami, she certainly has a way with words, but why oh why has she been so up Eves azz lately? Oh and she wound me up when she was so darn rude to Kesha for absolutely no reason, Kesha handled herself like a lady, i wouldn't of been so calm.


----------



## pollinilove

why does eve act like she is queen b of the nba wives ? 1 she is not and never was a nba wife 2 her ex was not that great of a player


----------



## pollinilove

i wish jackie from LA would meet up with eve  . i just want someone to beat eve up one good punch


----------



## pollinilove

i like royce and i think she is a loyal friend


----------



## addisonshopper

pollinilove said:
			
		

> i wish jackie from LA would meet up with eve  . i just want someone to beat eve up one good punch



Yes Jackie would tap dat a$$, Tami's too. 
Real recognize real (in my ghetto voice ). Two hands up. 
Can't wait for her 15minutes to be up. I think she got 3 minutes left. Lma


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I'm not such a fan of Kesha. She tells a good story and I'm sure she dealt with crap growing up but something is shady about her. Team Tami. And she loves to harp on her African-American side but she looks like she's had some procedures to look less " ethnic" judging by her childhood pictures. People have a right to tweak their looks, but I think she's a phony.


----------



## MickMick

*popping in*

Tami is carrying the hell out of that Neverfull.  It doesn't matter if it is at dinner at Phillippe Chow's, on the beach or strolling in Central Park.

#shade!

What tripped me out about this latest episode is that Tami and Evelyn "dismissed" Kesha and Suzie during the Kesha confrontation.  Da hell?


----------



## chantal1922

Did Evelyn say she wanted to wait around the corner and wait for Jen. Girl grow up.


----------



## caramel15

If this foolishness keeps up, I can't see this show coming back for another season. Its just straight up stupid now.  All these women do is go out to eat and to talk abt some HS she said he said mess then get together for an "intervention" over stuff that made no sense in the 1st place. Can't imagine women IRL acting this way. I just can't.


----------



## addisonshopper

MickMick said:
			
		

> *popping in*
> #shade!
> 
> What tripped me out about this latest episode is that Tami and Evelyn "dismissed" Kesha and Suzie during the Kesha confrontation.  Da hell?



sad thing is the dumb a&&es got up and left. Tamu and evelyn act like the president if the sororities   Mean &itchy girls


----------



## needloub

If Ev is going to fight about being called "loose," she has a lot of fighting to do...who's next? LOL!


----------



## flwrgirl

If she's not "loose," then I don't know who is.


----------



## GOALdigger

I don't get the whole circle thing. If your one the show doesn't that mean you are in the circle? lol


----------



## GOALdigger

pollinilove said:


> i wish jackie from LA would meet up with eve . i just want someone to beat eve up one good punch


 
why don't they do this and make this thing real? then i would watch.


----------



## GOALdigger

caramel15 said:


> If this foolishness keeps up, I can't see this show coming back for another season. Its just straight up stupid now. *All these women do is go out to eat and to talk abt some HS she said he said mess then get together for an "intervention" over stuff that made no sense in the 1st place.* Can't imagine women IRL acting this way. I just can't.


 
it always like that. It seems like all the reality shows are like that. But basketballwives episodes are. Everytime I turn to it they always sitting at some table.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Kesha is a physical coward. She got up to run when Kenya took her shoes off. Who's scared of Kenya that's like being scared of a 5 year old. 

Eve needs to stop pretending she's not a straight hooker. Embrace it, Ev.


----------



## Sassys

I was laughing my a$$ off when Eve told Keish and Suzie, "Okay you can go now" after Keisha had her talk with Kenya.  Excuse me, who the hell do these chicks think they are dismissing people like they are Don Corleone.


----------



## chantal1922

TBH I don't blame Kesha for getting up to leave when Kenya started taking off her shoes. Grown women don't physically fight. These women can't just sit down and have a decent convo with out  raising voices, cursing, throwing drinks or fighting.


----------



## chantal1922

Woah I am watching Wendy Williams and she said Tammy had a mild heart attack! I hope she is ok.


----------



## .pursefiend.

.


> Basketball Wives Tami Roman Suffers A Heart Attack
> Wed, Mar 28 2012 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> On Monday night, shortly after Basketball Wives aired, Tami Roman was rushed to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles where she learned she had suffered a mild heart attack.  Reality star life has her getting her hustle on, but she never expected to suffer from something like this at just 41-years-old. She tweeted her followers:
> 
> &#8220;Thx 2every1 for the get well wishes. Never thought I&#8217;d have a mild heart attack at 41.
> 
> God has a way of bringing things into perspective. Finally going home 2my kids-heart meds and all. I&#8217;m off twitter 4 awhile, no stress recovery, but I appreciate ALL the positive energy & the negative 1&#8242;s-get a life-I sure appreciate mine.&#8221;
> 
> Just before the high-tensioned episode of &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217; aired, Tami had tweeted that she was feeling a bit under the weather:
> 
> &#8220;Not feeling so well but I hope u enjoyed the episode. Gonna try to catch a re-run and collect my thoughts to blog. Headed to bed early  &#8221;
> 
> Hopefully Tami will be back on her grind in no time.  Besides the drama that is building up on this season with Kenya, Kesha, Evelyn, Tami and company, Tami is unfortunately being sued by a hair company who&#8217;s alleging that she was paid to wear their products during the show as well as feature an on-camera meeting with the company but when this season aired, Basketball Wives only featured Tami&#8217;s &#8216;Curl By Roman&#8217; products. They are now suing her for $75000 and are requesting that any footage containing Tami&#8217;s products at a recent hair show be pulled from the rest of the season.  Read about it here
> 
> They say more money, more problems&#8230;
> 
> Get better girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Basketball Wives Tami Roman Suffers A Heart Attack | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## needloub

I hope Tami considers this her warning to live a more healthier physical and EMOTIONAL lifestyle...


----------



## ClassicFab

chantal1922 said:


> Did Evelyn say she wanted to wait around the corner and wait for Jen. Girl grow up.



She bout that life.


----------



## tweegy

I didnt know Tami was on 'Married with Children'


----------



## OANHderful

Really, Tami? GTFOH. Quit being a bully and start acting more humble. Everything doesn't have to be a war zone...shesh!

Now, if only someone can taze Eve so she can have a life-changing moment, too!


----------



## OANHderful

Suzie is pathetic. end of story.


----------



## flwrgirl

OANHderful said:


> Really, Tami? GTFOH. Quit being a bully and start acting more humble. Everything doesn't have to be a war zone...shesh!
> 
> *Now, if only someone can taze Eve so she can have a life-changing moment, too*!


----------



## platinum_girly

The more i watch this show the more that i like Royce. She has the sense to stay out of that mess.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

tweegy said:


> I didnt know Tami was on 'Married with Children'



I also just remembered she was on Real World Venice with my cousin Irene (she was the deputy sheriff)...


----------



## needloub

^I remember Irene especially her loooong, curly hair! LOL!  Didn't Jon have a little crush on her back then?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

needloub said:


> ^I remember Irene especially her loooong, curly hair! LOL!  Didn't Jon have a little crush on her back then?



Yeah we both have the same long, dark curly hair!  runs in the family.
she bailed as quick as she could.  I saw her a few months after she left the show and she said she could not get out fast enough.  it was too OTT for her.  don't blame her.  it was when the franchise was still new so she said she had no idea what she got herself into.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Woah I am watching Wendy Williams and she said Tammy had a mild heart attack! I hope she is ok.


Yes - sending her good thoughts, she's too young for that.


----------



## addisonshopper

You all know Jackie would light Evelyn up.  She would take one look at her and the claws would go up. She would never let her around old dougie  boy. Lmao. I would love to see that  . I just can't stand the sight of Evelyn. Somebody told her that her shiZZLE  don't stink. WRONG.


----------



## tweegy

Jackie vs Ev THAT is a show worth watching!!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

heart attack?! ya know...i just have ** say i know MANY women her age who have done HCG diet *** suffered strokes. so insane!


----------



## addisonshopper

evelyn is UGLY inside and out.....an ugly face to go with an ugly attitude


----------



## FullyLoaded

I'm watching this show, wondering why I am watching this show. *shakes head*

Does Evelyn really think that there are people who have seen prior seasons of this show and not know of her history? How many people would she fight?


----------



## addisonshopper

her and Tami need to have a damn seat for real...Kenya crazy tale will flip out and take Evelyn a walk down a$$ whipping lane....


----------



## caramel15

Didn't on one of the reunion shows evelyn said in real explicit words that she can do whatever she want with her body and sleep with whoever?  So if that's her attitude why is she worrying about what the next woman or anyone has to say abt it?  Own it!  Jennifer had it right when she said she ain't nothing but a bird.


----------



## Star1231

Kenya's makeup is terrible.  She must be doing it herself, she looks horrendous.


----------



## Sassys

Why when Eve threw the bottle of red wine, nothing splattered on the wall, floors or people around it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As much as I don't like the way Jenn treated Royce, she better know that out of the whole group Royce has the most integrity, loyalty and knows the meaning of friendship.  So, if Royce welcomes her back into her fold, she should be grateful.  Suzie is NOT her friend.  she runs her mouth too much.

She'll call you out on your mess on minute (not in a malicious way, but being realistic) and be there for you when you're sick the next.  See how she tells Tami about her ways?  She doesn't apologize or backslide.  She says what she means and means what she says.

Can't hate her for that.


----------



## needloub

caramel15 said:


> Didn't on one of the reunion shows evelyn said in real explicit words that she can do whatever she want with her body and sleep with whoever?  So if that's her attitude why is she worrying about what the next woman or anyone has to say abt it?  Own it!  Jennifer had it right when she said she ain't nothing but a bird.



Exactly!  Is she going to attack every woman that calls her "loose?"  Like I said before, she would be fighting a lot LOL!


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> Why when Eve threw the bottle of red wine, nothing splattered on the wall, floors or people around it.


you see how she fake slang it- like it wasnt a real throw- trust if I want to get somebody I am not going to take a drink first, nor am I going to give them warning... Im going in across the table- and when I throw a wine bottle- its thrown and best believe its gonna hit somebody....
like when Tammy hit Meeka- she went in- no warning nothing she didnt take a drink, she didnt threaten or talk shizzle, she went in


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> As much as I don't like the way Jenn treated Royce, she better know that out of the whole group Royce has the most integrity, loyalty and knows the meaning of friendship.  So, if Royce welcomes her back into her fold, she should be grateful.  Suzie is NOT her friend.  she runs her mouth too much.
> 
> She'll call you out on your mess on minute (not in a malicious way, but being realistic) and be there for you when you're sick the next.  See how she tells Tami about her ways?  She doesn't apologize or backslide.  She says what she means and means what she says.
> 
> Can't hate her for that.


this..100%
Royce say what she mean and mean what she say...and they hate her for it..
Royces hair is looking great this season and the make-up is nice...
suzie-- oh god-- trash


----------



## aklein

Why is anyone throwing bottles of wine in the first place?! Drink the wine, don't waste it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

aklein said:


> why is anyone throwing bottles of wine in the first place?!* drink the wine, don't waste it*.


 

message!


----------



## sgj99

aklein said:


> *Why is anyone throwing bottles of wine in the first place?*! Drink the wine, don't waste it.


 
exactly!  grown women don't physically attack other women, even if they do p*ss you off.


----------



## aprilmarch

Hey, I normally just lurk and laugh at everyone's funny comments but I just have to say something!

I don't know why I even watch this show anymore! I can't stand any of these women! I dislike Jen, Royce, and Kesha the least. I dislike Shaunie the most because she is the one profitting off these simple bishes. Seriously? I couldn't even enjoy the lovely scene between her and her daughter because I kept thinking, "She's got some nerve making herself the gallant to this goofus f**kery show!!" And of course no one, except possibly Royce sees this which is why Royce stays in her lane and is promoting her business ventures. I think Jen gets this too now. 

Now how can Keisha be above this mess if she chose to do this how many seasons later? Though she is carrying herself well in comparison to Evelyn, Tami, and Kenya, I will forever side eye her for acting like she is shocked by this mess. If she is above this, she would have left the show like Tonya did on the LA version. Instead, she seems to be working extra hard to get into Evelyn's good graces! I don't even like Kenya but her lack of understanding that Kenya is a two faced crazy person who isn't even worth getting into fights over makes me so annoyed by Keisha's very passive aggressive move of revealing that Kenya (and the world) thinks Evelyn is loose. 

Now what annoys me the most about this show is that Evelyn and Tami keeps investigating gossip. They go out to eat, talk about what they heard, then decide to get to the truth. They summon the women, attack, find new crap to investigate. Next clip, they are shopping, talk about what they heard, etc. And nothing is resolved. This is just a pathetic way of Evelyn showing the women that she is queen b.  But Evelyn is too simple to know that she is not. Shaunie is. 

Suzi just needs to not exist.


----------



## aprilmarch

aklein said:


> Why is anyone throwing bottles of wine in the first place?! Drink the wine, don't waste it.


I know! I don't even understand why anyone wants to go anywhere with Evelyn! She clearly did not receive any home training!!! Plus, I cringe when I keep seeing these women go to nice places and then act so crazy!


----------



## Belle49

Why does Susie waddle when she walks?


----------



## tweegy

Sooo Tami was unaware of her weave situation :lolots:


----------



## needloub

aprilmarch said:


> Hey, I normally just lurk and laugh at everyone's funny comments but I just have to say something!
> 
> I don't know why I even watch this show anymore! I can't stand any of these women! I dislike Jen, Royce, and Kesha the least. I dislike Shaunie the most because she is the one profitting off these simple bishes. Seriously? I couldn't even enjoy the lovely scene between her and her daughter because I kept thinking,* "She's got some nerve making herself the gallant to this goofus f**kery show!!" *And of course no one, except possibly Royce sees this which is why Royce stays in her lane and is promoting her business ventures. I think Jen gets this too now.
> 
> Now how can Keisha be above this mess if she chose to do this how many seasons later? Though she is carrying herself well in comparison to Evelyn, Tami, and Kenya, I will forever side eye her for acting like she is shocked by this mess. If she is above this, she would have left the show like Tonya did on the LA version. Instead, she seems to be working extra hard to get into Evelyn's good graces! I don't even like Kenya but her lack of understanding that Kenya is a two faced crazy person who isn't even worth getting into fights over makes me so annoyed by Keisha's very passive aggressive move of revealing that Kenya (and the world) thinks Evelyn is loose.
> 
> Now what annoys me the most about this show is that Evelyn and Tami keeps investigating gossip. They go out to eat, talk about what they heard, then decide to get to the truth. They summon the women, attack, find new crap to investigate. Next clip, they are shopping, talk about what they heard, etc. And nothing is resolved. This is just a pathetic way of Evelyn showing the women that she is queen b.  But Evelyn is too simple to know that she is not. Shaunie is.
> 
> Suzi just needs to not exist.



Great post, but I spit all over my computer with laughter at the bolded!  So true!


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> Sooo Tami was unaware of her weave situation :lolots:


@ Tami's face!


----------



## addisonshopper

I got no beef with Shaunie she making money.  These women don't have to act like Hoodlums and whores. Im sure this is not the platform that was initially set.  Things went south and ratings sky rocketed so they went with it. 
These women should know how to conduct themselves in any setting. It's funny how the ones that act the worst have or had the mediocre players b listers. Royce had an a lister in Dwight Howard and she has the most class outta allot them. Lol. These other ones i barely even heard of.  And I'm an nba fanatic.  No real true ballers wife or ex would come on here and act a fool. Look at Kimsha and Tanya. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> I* got no beef with Shaunie she making money. These women don't have to act like Hoodlums and whores. Im sure this is not the platform that was initially set. Things went south and ratings sky rocketed so they went with it. *
> These women should know how to conduct themselves in any setting. It's funny how the ones that act the worst have or had the mediocre players b listers. Royce had an a lister in Dwight Howard and she has the most class outta allot them. Lol. These other ones i barely even heard of. And I'm an nba fanatic. *No real true ballers wife or ex would come on here and act a fool*. Look at Kimsha and Tanya. Lol.


 
Agree


----------



## ilovenicebags

addisonshopper said:


> I got no beef with Shaunie she making money.  These women don't have to act like Hoodlums and whores. Im sure this is not the platform that was initially set.  Things went south and ratings sky rocketed so they went with it.
> These women should know how to conduct themselves in any setting. It's funny how the ones that act the worst have or had the mediocre players b listers. Royce had an a lister in Dwight Howard and she has the most class outta allot them. Lol. These other ones i barely even heard of.  And I'm an nba fanatic.  No real true ballers wife or ex would come on here and act a fool. Look at Kimsha and Tanya. Lol.


 
Agreed. The women on here were with b listers which is exactly why vanessa bryant decline to be on this show.


----------



## surlygirl

aprilmarch said:


> Hey, I normally just lurk and laugh at everyone's funny comments but I just have to say something!
> 
> I don't know why I even watch this show anymore! I can't stand any of these women! I dislike Jen, Royce, and Kesha the least. I dislike Shaunie the most because she is the one profitting off these simple bishes. Seriously? I couldn't even enjoy the lovely scene between her and her daughter because I kept thinking, *"She's got some nerve making herself the gallant to this goofus f**kery show!!"* And of course no one, except possibly Royce sees this which is why Royce stays in her lane and is promoting her business ventures. I think Jen gets this too now.
> 
> Now how can Keisha be above this mess if she chose to do this how many seasons later? Though she is carrying herself well in comparison to Evelyn, Tami, and Kenya, I will forever side eye her for acting like she is shocked by this mess. If she is above this, she would have left the show like Tonya did on the LA version. Instead, she seems to be working extra hard to get into Evelyn's good graces! I don't even like Kenya but her lack of understanding that Kenya is a two faced crazy person who isn't even worth getting into fights over makes me so annoyed by Keisha's very passive aggressive move of revealing that Kenya (and the world) thinks Evelyn is loose.
> 
> Now what annoys me the most about this show is that Evelyn and Tami keeps investigating gossip. They go out to eat, talk about what they heard, then decide to get to the truth. They summon the women, attack, find new crap to investigate. Next clip, they are shopping, talk about what they heard, etc. And nothing is resolved. This is just a pathetic way of Evelyn showing the women that she is queen b.  But Evelyn is too simple to know that she is not. Shaunie is.
> 
> Suzi just needs to not exist.





needloub said:


> Great post, but I spit all over my computer with laughter at the bolded!  So true!



exactly what i was thinking watching that scene with shaunie and her daughter.

and totally agree re: Suzi. just bye. like leave, now. go on. scoot!

and ev is just doing too much at this point. i thought the drama was all for the show, but maybe that's just how she behaves. she seems really angry about a bunch of nothing. who throws an entire bottle of wine?!


----------



## aprilmarch

tweegy said:


> Sooo Tami was unaware of her weave situation :lolots:


lol, Tami's facial expression was the best part of the episode!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## RedDuchess

I'm seriously praying that was a $10,000 bottle of wine that she threw with her tacky self


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


>


----------



## needloub

aprilmarch said:


> lol, Tami's facial expression was the best part of the episode!





DC-Cutie said:


>



:lolots:


----------



## aprilmarch

needloub said:


> :lolots:


:lolots:


----------



## addisonshopper

Lmao at the screen shot of Tammis face. F


----------



## aklein

RedDuchess said:


> I'm seriously praying that was a $10,000 bottle of wine that she threw with her tacky self



I'm sure it was a bottle of Sutter Home's finest. No way someone that tacky would know good wine if it jumped up and bit her.


----------



## Sassys

RedDuchess said:


> I'm seriously praying that was a $10,000 bottle of wine that she threw with her tacky self


 
Real bottes of wine have stuff in it, that sprays all over when you throw it.


----------



## platinum_girly

Who throws wine anyway? If you claim you are a fighter and act hard then why do you need weapons? Where i grew up throwing $hit, using weapons, pulling hair and spitting were all signs of weakness, no grown a$$ person behaves that way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

platinum_girly said:


> Who throws wine anyway? If you claim you are a fighter and act hard then why do you need weapons? Where i grew up throwing $hit, using weapons, pulling hair and spitting were all signs of weakness, no grown a$$ person behaves that way.



exactly!

An even better question, why are these grown women ALWAYS looking for a fight.  Mainly Eve and Tami.


----------



## ClassicFab

platinum_girly said:


> Who throws wine anyway? If you claim you are a fighter and act hard then why do you need weapons? Where i grew up throwing $hit, using weapons, pulling hair and spitting were all signs of weakness, no grown a$$ person behaves that way.



Preach!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> exactly!
> 
> An even better question, *why are these grown women ALWAYS looking for a fight.* Mainly Eve and Tami.


 
that's what i want to know?  grown women don't act like that!


----------



## prettyprincess

Evelyn is such a hood rat, and she is so fake bc she would NEVER act like that w Tammi. I think Kenya handled herself well, just laughing AT a fool.


----------



## prettyprincess

And Shaunie is so annoying, she always has that dumb "shocked" expression on her face when a fight breaks out. Like you know you are working w a bunch of ghetto fools, why act surprised?


----------



## chantal1922

Wow I am watching now and Evelyn said she is cool with catching a case. WTF is this? What scares me even more is that some of these women have children. So are they teaching their kids when you have a problem violence is the answer?  I enjoying watching this tomfoolery but I can't imagine having this mentality.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Belle49 said:


> Why does Susie waddle when she walks?



Flat feet?


----------



## Oceane

I can't believe grown women with children act this way. Sad, sad , sad!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Omg Jennifer said "sorry" I'm not watching anymore lol


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yes Evelyn we know he is number 85...are we really putting that on a wedding invitation?


----------



## Sassys

Okay, just got home and watching now.

Eve is fine catching a case (hood rat mentality 101)
How in the world is Jen working out in full make-up
So these chicken heads fight in a restaurant and no one kicks them out. Give me a break.
Oh god, another hood rat vacation


----------



## aprilmarch

Ok, I admit that I was doing other things while watching the show but when you say Evelyn doesn't have a problem with catching a case, what does that mean? Because all kinds of things are popping into my mind!


----------



## serafina

^ lol getting arrested and charged for assault.... meaning dealing with the legal implications of her ghetto violent behavior.


----------



## JaimesParke

I'm watching now and wondering if the bottle throwing might have been staged. Reality shows these days tend to do that more often. But then again that look on Tami's face looked like pure (and hilarious) shock lol


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Okay, just got home and watching now.
> 
> Eve is fine catching a case (hood rat mentality 101)
> How in the world is Jen working out in full make-up
> So these chicken heads fight in a restaurant and no one kicks them out. Give me a break.
> Oh god, another hood rat vacation




ev is a bit too old to be acting like this. she has a child that's my age. on a positive note, she looked less evil in the face this episode.

every time i gotta hear suzie talk about getting everyone together to "clear the air" or some s*** like that i'm like:






except my edges are laid down and in tact.


----------



## New-New

they straight clowned kenya


----------



## Chantilly0379

Why is it that everytime I watched this Ev & Tami, mostly Ev is always fighting with someone different, the past two weeks it was Kenya, 3 weeks before that it was Keisha and the week before that it was Jen.  Now according to the previews, next week she & her side kick are attacking Jen again.  Evelyn you need a hobby!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> Okay, just got home and watching now.
> 
> Eve is fine catching a case (hood rat mentality 101)
> How in the world is Jen working out in full make-up
> So these chicken heads fight in a restaurant and no one kicks them out. Give me a break.
> *Oh god, another hood rat vacation*


 
In the previews of next week I'm like...are you really walking across the table!


----------



## Sassys

aprilmarch said:


> Ok, I admit that I was doing other things while watching the show but when you say Evelyn doesn't have a problem with catching a case, what does that mean? Because all kinds of things are popping into my mind!


 


serafina said:


> ^ lol getting arrested and charged for assault.... meaning dealing with the legal implications of her ghetto violent behavior.


 

Which would leave to having a court "case" against her.

I got distracted by a phone call last night, and did not finish watching.


----------



## needloub

Chantilly0379 said:


> In the previews of next week I'm like...*are you really walking across the table!*



....and slow as well!  LOL!  Look, if she wants to hit someone she needs a faster reaction time like Tami


----------



## Sassys

Curves to rival Kim Kardashian! Basketball Wives star Evelyn Lozada slips into revealing bikini that resembles underwear


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bikini-resembles-underwear.html#ixzz1re5jV3MD

When is this idiot suppose to get married?


----------



## Nick1

Chantilly0379 said:


> Why is it that everytime I watched this Ev & Tami, mostly Ev is always fighting with someone different, the past two weeks it was Kenya, 3 weeks before that it was Keisha and the week before that it was Jen. Now according to the previews, next week she & her side kick are attacking Jen again. Evelyn you need a hobby!


 
Exactly! I can't stand to watch anymore these 40 yr old women running around like they just got out of Civil Brand. I will just have to get my updates from here. IMO Shaunie is a master manipulator,always stirring up trouble, sitting back and watching the fireworks and pretending to be innocent. Im done with this show.


----------



## GOALdigger

sgj99 said:


> that's what i want to know? grown women don't act like that!


 

Cause they not GROWN WOMEN. Just old girls.


----------



## sgj99

GOALdigger said:


> Cause they not GROWN WOMEN. Just old girls.


----------



## addisonshopper

Watching it now and loves how Royce didn't back down and stood her ground.  She was like tell me what I said , tell me what i said and basically Jen was like 3 party outside information- translates to Evelyn. Jen was woman enough to apologize. 

I also respected kenya reaction to eve. She dd. run she stood there looking at eve like what's wrong with you lady.


----------



## aprilmarch

serafina said:


> ^ lol getting arrested and charged for assault.... meaning dealing with the legal implications of her ghetto violent behavior.


Thanks for explaining! LOL


----------



## addisonshopper

Oh yeah. Evelyn says she owns up to the stuff she has done. But there's a lot more she ain't saying.   She is a complete whore has slept with almost every dude in the league. That's why Antoine didn't wife her up.


----------



## aprilmarch

^ DAMN!!! Well I agree with you addisonshopper!!! lol!!! Tami did say Evelyn screws for bags (while Shaunie laughed...smh..yet they are friends?)



addisonshopper said:


> Watching it now and loves how Royce didn't back down and stood her ground.  She was like tell me what I said , tell me what i said and basically Jen was like 3 party outside information- translates to Evelyn. Jen was woman enough to apologize.
> 
> I also respected kenya reaction to eve. She dd. run she stood there looking at eve like what's wrong with you lady.


Yeah, I liked that Royce and Jen acted like grown women in that exchange (Suzi, take note!!) Actually I  like Jen now. I noticed over the seasons that she acts like a decent human being whenever she is away from Evelyn. Clearly Evelyn told her that Royce said negative things about her.  Now that she seems overs the nonsense of the show and Evelyn, she is starting to be truly likable which is strange!


----------



## Ladybug09

That weave is so bad..and hanging waaaaaay off the back of her head.





New-New said:


> ev is a bit too old to be acting like this. she has a child that's my age. on a positive note, she looked less evil in the face this episode.
> 
> every time i gotta hear suzie talk about getting everyone together to "clear the air" or some s*** like that i'm like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except my edges are laid down and in tact.


----------



## surlygirl

aprilmarch said:


> ^ DAMN!!! Well I agree with you addisonshopper!!! lol!!! Tami did say Evelyn screws for bags (while Shaunie laughed...smh..yet they are friends?)



exactly. and tami is going in on kenya, when she just managed to get herself and her look together courtesy of a vh1 check!

yeh, i am just watching now ... wow. i don't even understand why the new folks even want to come on this show. they are talking to kenya like she is a child or a dog.

i guess the reality checks are worth it ... suzi has been annoying, but she's just trying to stay out of the line of fire, have some free drinks, hangout and collect her check!


----------



## aprilmarch

surlygirl said:


> exactly. and tami is going in on kenya, when she just managed to get herself and her look together courtesy of a vh1 check!
> 
> yeh, i am just watching now ... wow. i don't even understand why the new folks even want to come on this show. they are talking to kenya like she is a child or a dog.
> 
> i guess the reality checks are worth it ... suzi has been annoying, but she's just trying to stay out of the line of fire, have some free drinks, hangout and collect her check!



Cleary Tami forgot about that...Tami seems to forget a lot of things! So long as she is apart of the "circle" she thinks she can act like that towards Kenya. Notice Tami is so extra towards the news girls? Last year it was Meeka and now this nonsense. She sort of tried with Keisha but since Evelyn likes her, she isn't bothering her as much. And why would anyone come on this show? I dunno which is why I roll my eyes at these new girls. 

Suzi is just doing too much for me. I didn't mind her the first season but ever since she was kicked out of the "circle" she has been acting so desperate. She will never be back in that coven because she is too messy even for them! She needs to understand that and just collect her check and free drinks. 

Kenya is truly not right in the head. Once you get past the shamrock green eyeshadow you can see ehe has that crazy glint in her eye!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Sassys said:


> Real bottes of wine have stuff in it, that sprays all over when you throw it.



Oh, that's so true! When the scene of someone sweeping up the wine, there was absolutely no puddle or stream of liquid anywhere near those broken glasses. *staged = fake!


----------



## hunniesochic

Eve look so dumb when she took a long sip before attempting to kick K's ***. Redonkulous!


----------



## Ladybug09

hunniesochic said:


> Oh, that's so true! When the scene of someone sweeping up the wine, there was absolutely no puddle or stream of liquid anywhere near those broken glasses. *staged = fake!


 not necessarily....many people will have wine displays from the empty wine bottles. Empty bottles make the display less heavy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenn is in the process of filing charges/suing Nia for slapping her:
http://www.backfencechat.com/2012/03/jennifer-williams-plans-to-sue-evelyn.html

Jennifer Williams*stopped by New York's Power 105.1 where she chatted about all the Basketball Wives season 4 drama. She also revealed she has hired a attorney and plans to sue Evelyn Lozada's assistant for slapping her. I don't blame Jennifer William for suing.

&#8220;I&#8217;m definitely in the process of filing charges, so I can&#8217;t really talk too much about it. I&#8217;m lawyered up. I felt like I was in a zoo. She was looking for her 15 minutes of fame, and she got it.&#8221;*


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ good. i was wondering if jenn planned to file charges against her. i guess evelyn didn't make it to jenn after walking across the table! who does that?! that's cray.


----------



## hunniesochic

^ I have a shred of hope that Eve came to Jen's defense. (I hope). After all, they were BFFs of 10 years. Hate to see bridges burning after so many years.


----------



## pollinilove

what is so special about the circle who are they not like any of them have husbands who play on kobe level none of them are top tier of nba wives .


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> ^ I have a shred of hope that Eve came to Jen's defense. (I hope). After all, they were BFFs of 10 years. Hate to see bridges burning after so many years.



I'm glad you have hope...  Eve wasn't jumping, leaps and bounds to her defense, she was trying to get her licks in.


----------



## Sassys

hunniesochic said:


> ^ I have a shred of hope that Eve came to Jen's defense. (I hope). After all, they were BFFs of 10 years. Hate to see bridges burning after so many years.



Uh, Eve was looking to kick her a$$


----------



## addisonshopper

Whicha shows how bad of trash she really is. Jen needs to Rick both their worlds and press charges. She not gonna  get down an dirty with them and fight so hit em were it will hurt.


----------



## hunniesochic

LOL...oh, I know that wasn't the case. Maybe...just maybe haha.


----------



## JaimesParke

pollinilove said:


> what is so special about the circle who are they not like any of them have husbands who play on kobe level none of them are top tier of nba wives .


 
I know... I was kind of hoping Vanessa Bryant would agree to do Basketball Wives LA to stir up some drama and at least have one recognizable wife lol but I knew deep down she wouldn't. She doesn't need Shaunie's money.


----------



## addisonshopper

Jennifer sells her used an new unworn clothing on eBay. I follow her on twitter and she twitted today about her eBay page. I tweeted her about the zebra print dress she had on last episode. She hasn't responded.


----------



## addisonshopper

She about this life closed her store. Hmmm.


----------



## ClassicFab

Eve's assistant looks like Ike Turner


----------



## chantal1922

^^lmao


----------



## glamorioustasha

Evelyn closed her store ! It's hard times honey not the fact that you can't be in the store 6 days a week lol


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh so tonight's episode is basically a promo for Think Like A Man.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ev is beyond repulsive and hypocritical! 

She jumps in with any reason to defend her assistant (who started with Jen and the slap talk in the first place) when her fav phrases are "bum b$tch" and "you ain't bout this life"!!!!!!!!!!!

i cannot take her.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

nobody wants to buy a thing from Ev, let alone 1K dollar shoes!


----------



## glamorioustasha

flsurfergirl3 said:


> nobody wants to buy a thing from Ev, let alone 1K dollar shoes!



Lol


----------



## glamorioustasha

What's up with Jen friends shades at night ..?


----------



## chantal1922

Royce has a new man every season. Let's see if this one last till the next season.


----------



## chantal1922

I doubt Niya would even think about the keys if Evelyn didn't bring them up.


----------



## chantal1922

I am over Niya and her foolish hair.


----------



## aprilmarch

Why is Niya there? To show how not to accessorize?


----------



## chantal1922

Of course Evelyn jumps across the table when security is involved.  Evelyn acts all big and bad but she truly is a punk bish. One day security isn't going to be around and someone is going to knock her the hell out.


----------



## JosiePotenza

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Royce has a new man every season. Let's see if this one last till the next season.



Right?! I was just saying the same thing to my friend. 




			
				chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Of course Evelyn jumps across the table when security is involved.  Evelyn acts all big and bad but she truly is a punk bish. One day security isn't going to be around and someone is going to knock her the hell out.


 
I strongly believe somebody, someday is going to catch Eve out in the open and go upside her head majorly.


----------



## Delta Queen

It makes me roll my eyes at these wanna be "ladies" when they do such lady-like things like jumping barefoot on a table where people are eating, in order to fight.  I don't know why Chad Ochowhatever would want a girlfriend/wife like that. I hope before this series is cancelled, someone whups Evelyn's butt.  In a lady-like manner, of course.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

lol OT but did you know that Evelyn has her own ebay store?

http://stores.ebay.com/Evelyn-Lozadas-Closet?_trksid=p4340.l2563


how KimK of her...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ok so I just saw the last episode and I. just. can't. There is not one respectable chick on this show

Royce-you must be the most embarassing desperate woman on TV. this is what? the 5th guy you drag in front of the cameras, talking about how he is the one, how you want a ring from him because once again he's talking marriage, then showing up in lingerie in front of a damn camera crew getting it on, when you have a child...and you wanna talk about how your baby daddy is a nutjob?

Eve "people dont buy $1000 shoes" Lownada-I believe Saks Bergdorfs and them would beg to differ. Your store sucks darling, and you cant pay rent or Noe from the 3 pairs you sell per month so bish.bye


Jen- so Terrence J wanted to get her opinion on the movie? because there are so many people in Hollywood who care what sheand those other heffas have to say about it? yeah right. And the comment about Nia only having a 2 bedroom appartment when she didnt even have a car or a place to stay other than Nia's, that was low! does she really think she is all that?


I cant wait to see what'll happen with them once the show gets cancelled.


----------



## epaz

I just dscovered this show.  Ive heard about all the bad behavior and all but I have to admit that they make me laugh out loud on how ridiculous they are.  not one lady on here has any manners. i love it! :lolots:


----------



## NYCBelle

Ahh this episode pissed me off!! I don't think I can hate Evelyn anymore than I do now.  Good for Jenn suing Nia...that does more damage.  And why is Ev getting upset that Jenn is putting down Nia when she was always at the reunions ragging on Royce's clothes and call her a bum b*tch???? Ugh please. Team Jenn!

Here is Jenn's blog about the episode:

http://www.iamjenniferwilliams.com/apps/blog/seeking-justice

I&#8217;m just wondering- did tonight&#8217;s episode satisfy your viewing pleasure? How many people watched my show tonight and actually felt good about it?  Did it make you feel proud to be a woman?  My last question- would you have enjoyed it the same if it was your mother, sister or daughter getting slapped?

Here&#8217;s the thing: on my show some of these women take pride in showing their *** in the most compromising way.  These females have a point to prove and will do or say anything to be a &#8220;reality show star.&#8221; Fame is a powerful drug and some will go any length to achieve it.  I am a grown woman and I have never had to fight someone to prove my point, I use my vocabulary and brain for that.  Mature woman should be able to communicate their differences without violence.  Using your hands to express yourself is absolutely WACK!!!

I will never forget that day at the racetrack, I didn&#8217;t go there to fight so that was the last thing I expected to encounter.  All I remember was the nonsense that took place.  The assistant/gofer decided to be in full action with her monkey see monkey do self as she snuck a slap from behind.  You are a coward if you catch me off guard while sitting down and not to mention a bully!  Then the president of the NON Factor T-shirt Enterprise thought that jumping across the table like a demon would be a good look for the young women in America that watch the show. The horses racing around the track were more civilized than some of the woman with me in the presidential suite that day. I swear I still don&#8217;t understand why someone would want to act so ridiculous on national television but I guess some will do anything for fame.

After the event took place I felt very violated. I had never been slapped in my face and even though my mind was still trying to process all that went down I knew what I had to do to get some justice.  Don&#8217;t think because I didn&#8217;t physically fight back doesn&#8217;t mean I am not doing anything about this incident or I am a punk. I am doing this the right way and using our legal system to seek justice. I am a businesswoman and an entrepreneur; I cannot represent myself fighting in such a manner.  Corporate America would never take me serious.

If you are a woman and you watch my show I have to stress to you that just because these things are shown on television doesn&#8217;t make it right. Violence is never the solution. I urge us all to stop the violence! Or you can possibly end up in jail&#8230;

Love and blessings,

Jennifer


----------



## NYCBelle

Lmfao!


----------



## tweegy

Well Jen there is an easy solution to this. Leave the show....


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:
			
		

> Lmfao!



*dead*


----------



## chantal1922

NYCBelle said:


> Lmfao!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Well Jen there is an easy solution to this. Leave the show....


 
Thank you!!

Also, if Jen's family has so much money, why would she need to stay with this girl Nia, does she not have family to loan her money. What the heck is she doing with her paychecks from Shaunie?


----------



## aprilmarch

^ Is Nia even telling the truth? Who knows?!



tweegy said:


> Well Jen there is an easy solution to this. Leave the show....


I wonder if she will come back for another season? I hope not. I wouldn't want to be around folks who think they are a teenaged mutant ninja turtle.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read that Royce boyfriend was born in 1989. How old is she? I can't with this woman.


----------



## tweegy

aprilmarch said:
			
		

> ^ Is Nia even telling the truth? Who knows?!
> 
> I wonder if she will come back for another season? I hope not. I wouldn't want to be around folks who think they are a teenaged mutant ninja turtle.



Psssh she'll be back. They like to say they're above all the drama but still be on the show... Same with Evelyn ... She said she wasn't coming back this season and yet here she is cracking up on kitten heels!!


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Royce has a new man every season. Let's see if this one last till the next season.



When she went on and on gushing about dezzzzmond all I kept thinking was 'who is dezzzzmond???!!!'


----------



## aprilmarch

tweegy said:


> Psssh she'll be back. They like to say they're above all the drama but still be on the show... Same with Evelyn ... She said she wasn't coming back this season and yet here she is cracking up on kitten heels!!


lol, true. Smh...why are 3-3.5" inches considered kitten heels? lol. Those shoes didn't look like a proper kitten heel to me, but I understand... they just don't Kenya!


----------



## Sassys

When is the season finale?  I am so over it now.


----------



## aprilmarch

tweegy said:


> When she went on and on gushing about dezzzzmond all I kept thinking was 'who is dezzzzmond???!!!'


See this is what stops me from liking Royce. Every season the same mess, the same lingere scene. She must have watched too many soaps as a child.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:
			
		

> When is the season finale?  I am so over it now.



I'm seeing there are about 3 episodes left... Then there's the reunion show


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I'm seeing there are about 3 episodes left... Then there's the reunion show


 
I will stick it out, but I am over this series and will not be watching next season.

I can't tolerate grown women fist fighting, this is why I never watched the LA version after the 1st episode.  Hood rats are a no no for me.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:
			
		

> I will stick it out, but I am over this series and will not be watching next season.



To be honest, I've been watching but I tune out. It doesn't hold my attention cause it's the same thing over and over ... There maybe one or two funny lines but That's it I dont think I followed the stories properly...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> To be honest, *I've been watching but I tune out. It doesn't hold my attention* cause it's the same thing over and over ... There maybe one or two funny lines but That's it I dont think I followed the stories properly...


 
I agree.  Normally I am reading when it is on.  Last night I was reading the Hunger Games and it was on basically as white noise.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:
			
		

> I agree.  Normally I am reading when it is on.  Last night I was reading the Hunger Games and it was on basically as white noise.



And here I thought I was the only one lol!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was reading an interview that Tamia gave and she was asked about BBW.  Here is her response:


Since you're married to an athlete, what are your thoughts on the perception of the "Basketball Wives" franchise?

Well, I think the perception is definitely not a reality. I think, to be fair, a lot of those women [on the show] aren't wives. And I'm good friends with Shaunie. And as far as business is concerned, I applaud her,* but I think that it's definitely very misleading in terms of what our lives are about. I do have a lot of friends who are married to athletes, and a lot of these women are involved in charities, doing all kinds of things behind the scenes and are supportive wives, and -- believe it or not -- have supportive husbands who are really great guys. *I think not only for the women, but I think it just paints a really bad picture about the men as well. I think for athletes in general, people are like, "Why would you want to marry an athlete?" And that goes back to what I was saying to you: what works in one person's marriage, may not work in the next. So keep your eyes focused on yours! I guess it's interesting TV, but it's definitely not reality.


----------



## NYCBelle

BagOuttaHell said:


> I just read that Royce boyfriend was born in 1989. How old is she? I can't with this woman.



Royce's bf looks like Lil Romeo


----------



## chantal1922

Well well well...
*CHEATER ALERT?! Baby Mama Of Royce Reed's Baller Boyfriend Dez BLASTS SEXT MESSAGES Dez Allegedly Sent While STILL With Royce!*
http://theybf.com/2012/04/17/cheate...r-boyfriend-dez-blasts-sext-messages-dez-alle


----------



## addisonshopper

aprilmarch said:
			
		

> ^ Is Nia even telling the truth? Who knows?!
> 
> I wonder if she will come back for another season? I hope not. I wouldn't want to be around folks who think they are a teenaged mutant ninja turtle.



Ha ha ha. Teenage mutant ninja turtles. Lmao. " spots out water everywhere". Teenage mutant ninja turtles. Stop it


----------



## addisonshopper

No. Lil Romeo is a cute lil sexy thang. DeZmond is not. Funky dineva said he looks like Carmelo's Anthony gay little brother. Lmao.


----------



## JosiePotenza

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> I just read that Royce boyfriend was born in 1989. How old is she? I can't with this woman.


 
Damn. 89 tho?? My sister was born that year so that's a baby to me. 




			
				aprilmarch said:
			
		

> See this is what stops me from liking Royce. Every season the same mess, the same lingere scene. She must have watched too many soaps as a child.



LOL! And her lingerie be wack! She was doing THE most with her "my boo" talk and lounge chairs rendezvous.




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I was reading an interview that Tamia gave and she was asked about BBW.  Here is her response:
> 
> Since you're married to an athlete, what are your thoughts on the perception of the "Basketball Wives" franchise?
> 
> Well, I think the perception is definitely not a reality. I think, to be fair, a lot of those women [on the show] aren't wives. And I'm good friends with Shaunie. And as far as business is concerned, I applaud her, but I think that it's definitely very misleading in terms of what our lives are about. I do have a lot of friends who are married to athletes, and a lot of these women are involved in charities, doing all kinds of things behind the scenes and are supportive wives, and -- believe it or not -- have supportive husbands who are really great guys. I think not only for the women, but I think it just paints a really bad picture about the men as well. I think for athletes in general, people are like, "Why would you want to marry an athlete?" And that goes back to what I was saying to you: what works in one person's marriage, may not work in the next. So keep your eyes focused on yours! I guess it's interesting TV, but it's definitely not reality.



I love Tamia. 




			
				chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Well well well...
> CHEATER ALERT?! Baby Mama Of Royce Reed's Baller Boyfriend Dez BLASTS SEXT MESSAGES Dez Allegedly Sent While STILL With Royce!
> http://theybf.com/2012/04/17/cheater-alert-baby-mama-of-royce-reeds-baller-boyfriend-dez-blasts-sext-messages-dez-alle



Welp.


----------



## NYCBelle

addisonshopper said:


> No. Lil Romeo is a cute lil sexy thang. DeZmond is not. Funky dineva said he looks like Carmelo's Anthony gay little brother. Lmao.



hahahaha!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce is about as dumb as a box of rocks.  The baby is only 6 months old...  She's been with Dezmond longer than that, I think.


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> Well well well...
> *CHEATER ALERT?! Baby Mama Of Royce Reed's Baller Boyfriend Dez BLASTS SEXT MESSAGES Dez Allegedly Sent While STILL With Royce!*
> http://theybf.com/2012/04/17/cheate...r-boyfriend-dez-blasts-sext-messages-dez-alle


 
What an idiot.  Royce needs serious mental help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> What an idiot.  Royce needs serious mental help.



It's sad, because she seems like a smart (book smart, street dumb) girl.  No wonder why her father gives her the side-eye when it comes to the men in her life.  

She should know from dealing with Dwight, that the chances of a guy having extracurricular activities with his babymomma is high.  He lives in Texas and she in Florida, so there is plenty of time to go dipping around.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's sad, because she seems like a smart (book smart, street dumb) girl. No wonder why her father gives her the side-eye when it comes to the men in her life.
> 
> She should know from dealing with Dwight, that the chances of a guy having extracurricular activities with his babymomma is high. He lives in Texas and she in Florida, so there is plenty of time to go dipping around.


 

AND he is very young, of course he is going to be dipping.  We all know smart women who are beond dumb when it comes to men (drives me CRAZY)

Even if he was not young, dating a man with a newborn baby is a BIG NO NO.  There is still to much of a connection with the child's mother.


----------



## Chantilly0379

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ok so I just saw the last episode and I. just. can't. There is not one respectable chick on this show
> 
> Royce-you must be the most embarassing desperate woman on TV. this is what? the 5th guy you drag in front of the cameras, talking about how he is the one, how you want a ring from him because once again he's talking marriage, *then showing up in lingerie in front of a damn camera crew getting it on, when you have a child*...and you wanna talk about how your baby daddy is a nutjob?
> 
> Eve "people dont buy $1000 shoes" Lownada-I believe Saks Bergdorfs and them would beg to differ. Your store sucks darling, and you cant pay rent or Noe from the 3 pairs you sell per month so bish.bye
> 
> 
> Jen- so Terrence J wanted to get her opinion on the movie? because there are so many people in Hollywood who care what sheand those other heffas have to say about it? yeah right. And the comment about Nia only having a 2 bedroom appartment when she didnt even have a car or a place to stay other than Nia's, that was low! does she really think she is all that?
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see what'll happen with them once the show gets cancelled.


 
I had no idea Royce had a kid...learn something new everyday.


----------



## chantal1922

*Jennifer Williams Readies PRESS CONFERENCE To Announce Lawsuit Against Nia Crooks For SLAPPING HER UP On "Basketball Wives'*


> This ish just gets more trifling.  After Jennifer Williams suffered a big slap to the face--literally--by Evelyn Lozada's good friend/assistant Nia Crooks on a recent episode of "Basketball Wives," Jen kept to her word and filed a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> Now she's having a press conference in New York tomorrow to discuss the criminal & civil court filings.  Deets inside...
> 
> On a recent episode of "Basketball Wives," Evelyn's assistant and friend, Nia Crooks, offered up a huge slap to Jen's face during a heated argument while the ladies were on a trip to the horse races.  So huge that Jen is filing a few lawsuits against her citing assault and battery.
> 
> Lucid Cosmetics owner Jen said previously, after this slap was seen months ago on a super trailer for this season of "Basketball Wives," that she would be taking legal action against Nia R. Crooks.  And based on the press release from her attorneys we just received, she's keeping that promise.
> 
> Thursday (4/19) at 11am, at the law office of Rubenstein & Rynecki in Brooklyn, Jen & her civil attorney Sanford Rubenstein Esq will address the civil lawsuit filed in Supreme Court New York County.  Her criminal attorney, Sabrina Puglisi, will address the status of the criminal complaint filed by Jennifer in the state of Florida.
> 
> Jennifer's attorney, Sanford Rubenstein, stated about the suit which will be filed both civilly and criminally:
> 
> "This civil complaint is being filed by Jennifer Williams to hold Nia Crooks accountable civilly for the assault and battery which took place on the episode of Basketball Wives which aired the evening of April 16th 2012. A criminal complaint filed by Jennifer Williams is presently under investigation by the office of the States Attorney in Florida".


Source: TheYBF.com

I don't understand why Jen needs to hold a press conference but I am glad she is going ahead with the lawsuit. Most people learn at an early age you don't hit people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> I had no idea Royce had a kid...learn something new everyday.



yes, a little boy... She's not allowed to show him or talk about him on the show.  Dwight has her on a gag order!  He's not playin'.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, a little boy... She's not allowed to show him or talk about him on the show. Dwight has her on a gag order! He's not playin'.


 

WOW!  Good for him, obviously he's not that crazy!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, a little boy... She's not allowed to show him or talk about him on the show.  Dwight has her on a gag order!  He's not playin'.




I read she's trying to have it removed.. I guess she realised she could repeat her same ol storyline each season for so long...


----------



## needloub

Her last name is Crooks?  How fitting...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, its confirmed: Dezmon cheated. Royce is heartbroken...  Via twitter.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I was just reading the tweets. SMH!


----------



## pollinilove

anyone from orlando whats the deal with dwight and royce did they date ? who is he with now ?


----------



## Sassys

Basketball Wife" Royce Reed & Dez Briscoe Are GETTING MARRIED?!
http://theybf.com/2012/04/18/basketball-wife-royce-reed-dez-briscoe-are-getting-married


AND THE PLOT THICKENS: Dez Briscoe ADMITS To Sexting Baby Mama, Royce Says She Feels BETRAYED!
http://theybf.com/2012/04/18/and-th...sexting-baby-mama-royce-says-she-feels-betray


----------



## DC-Cutie

They  dated for a few years.  He's dating someone now.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Royce really is a Twitter-crazed cheerleader.  First of all, she should not have entertained the foolishness.  Secondly, this should have been resolved _privately_.  Her dad was right...she needs to take time to heal between relationships, and focus on herself and her son.  I have no words for Dezmond, or his son's mother. SMH @ _all_ of them. Just messy. ETA: Apparently, Royce & Dezmon had been dating since August, which means she was dating him while his ex was pregnant. Not a good look boo.*~*


----------



## chantal1922

Now  I can understand why Royce is dating this boy. She is childish and her tweets prove that. I agree this should have been handled privately. Plus why one earth would she date a man with a new born? That is just asking for drama.  smh


----------



## dr.pepper

JosiePotenza said:


> Right?! I was just saying the same thing to my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly believe somebody, someday is going to catch Eve out in the open and go upside her head majorly.



Agreed. I realize she had issues growing up, but join the club, doll. At some point, you have to stop letting that rage/anger be the driving force behind every mishap you encounter. 

This past week's ep was the first I've seen this season, so I don't really know the entire story, but it was expected for Evelyn to rage across the table barefoot like a lunatic. That's predictable behavior for her.


----------



## platinum_girly

I feel like Royce is an intelligent lady, she makes the most sense (and is the most coherent) of all the 'ladies' on this show but yet she acts like a teenager with newly created hormones when it comes to men. She needs to become more mature when it comes to relationships and stop jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## aprilmarch

Ok...several cast members boycotting reunion due to Jennifer's lawsuit, smh.
http://www.tmz.com/2012/04/19/basketball-wives-jennifer-lawrence-lawsuit-boycott-reunion-show/


----------



## tweegy

The only time any of them sue each other is when the show airs.... Same thing with tami and Evelyn ... All to promote the show... And I'm interested to see who will stay firm on boycotting the  reunion - not one of them..


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, its confirmed: Dezmon cheated. Royce is heartbroken... Via twitter.


 
& made yourself look like a damn fool on natioal TV.  I'd rather look like a crazy hyena running across a table like Ev than all over camera showing my goodies for the whole world to see, for a man who don't give two ish about me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aprilmarch said:


> Ok...several cast members boycotting reunion due to Jennifer's lawsuit, smh.
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/04/19/basketball-wives-jennifer-lawrence-lawsuit-boycott-reunion-show/



Boycotting because Jennifer is doing what anybody else would have done, had they been in the same situation. You can't just hit people and get away with it. Yell all you want, call me every name under the sun, but put your hands on me and we got problems...


----------



## aprilmarch

DC-Cutie said:


> Boycotting because Jennifer is doing what anybody else would have done, had they been in the same situation. You can't just hit people and get away with it. Yell all you want, call me every name under the sun, but put your hands on me and we got problems...


 
Exactly! They are too ridiculous...Jen better not come back for another season!


----------



## epaz

I laugh at the part when Royce says shes not crying wolf about Dezmond being her boo 

that girl is forever calling wolf each season


----------



## aprilmarch

^ True!!!



Chantilly0379 said:


> & made yourself look like a damn fool on natioal TV.  I'd rather look like a crazy hyena running across a table like Ev than all over camera showing my goodies for the whole world to see, for a man who don't give two ish about me.


Naw...still couldn't do either. And Royce wonders why her dad side eyes her?!


----------



## Sassys

aprilmarch said:


> Ok...several cast members boycotting reunion due to Jennifer's lawsuit, smh.
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/04/19/basketball-wives-jennifer-lawrence-lawsuit-boycott-reunion-show/


 
Act like a grown-up and keep your hands to yourself; what is the problem of attending.


----------



## .pursefiend.

did any site post copies of the tweets? i missed the whole thing (Royce)

ETA: Nevermind i found it. And I dont necessarily belive his admission either. He is a child for crying out lout


----------



## Sassys

Another Chick Reveals Cheating Sext Messages & PICS From Royce Reed's Man Dez Briscoe

http://theybf.com/2012/04/19/anothe...essages-pics-from-royce-reeds-man-dez-briscoe


----------



## RedDuchess

Sassys said:
			
		

> Another Chick Reveals Cheating Sext Messages & PICS From Royce Reed's Man Dez Briscoe
> 
> http://theybf.com/2012/04/19/another-chick-reveals-cheating-sext-messages-pics-from-royce-reeds-man-dez-briscoe



Poor Royce, she needs a dating break and too leave ALL athlete's and young boys alone


----------



## RedDuchess

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> lol OT but did you know that Evelyn has her own ebay store?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Evelyn-Lozadas-Closet?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> how KimK of her...



Unlike the Kardashian's NONE of hers goes to charity, just her pockets, lol


----------



## legaldiva

I saw Anderson Cooper at the gym over lunch ... it was all about balleralert.com & athletes' wives/groupies.

It was a hot mess.


----------



## prettyprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Boycotting because Jennifer is doing what anybody else would have done, had they been in the same situation. You can't just hit people and get away with it. Yell all you want, call me every name under the sun, but put your hands on me and we got problems...



Totally agree! Nia deserves to be taught a lesson for acting like a rabid animal.


----------



## prettyprincess

hunniesochic said:


> Eve look so dumb when she took a long sip before attempting to kick K's ***. Redonkulous!



That was so she could give security enough time to get involved, bc her "tough" act is just that.


----------



## hunniesochic

prettyprincess said:


> That was so she could give security enough time to get involved, bc her "tough" act is just that.



Yeah. I figured that. haha


----------



## aprilmarch

Sassys said:


> Another Chick Reveals Cheating Sext Messages & PICS From Royce Reed's Man Dez Briscoe
> 
> http://theybf.com/2012/04/19/anothe...essages-pics-from-royce-reeds-man-dez-briscoe


 
SMH... 



RedDuchess said:


> Unlike the Kardashian's NONE of hers goes to charity, just her pockets, lol


 
Yup, by setting up this charity, it ensures that Evelyn no longer has to screw for bags. Bless her heart.


----------



## addisonshopper

Three words. Birds birds birds !!!!!!!
Don't like tami and hate Evelyn even more and nia is a non effing factor


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like Royce is gonna have a come to Jesus meeting with her father next week.


----------



## chantal1922

Suzy waddles like she is 9 months pregnant. Oh so now they are having a pow wow blaming Jen for getting slapped. These birds....I just can't.


----------



## ClassicFab

All I could do was roll my eyes, bird mentality, ugh!


----------



## New-New

i am enjoying this episode so far. all the shade from the bystanders at the fight is giving me some life. 

like Tami talmbout that one light-skinneded girl disappearing in the wind when drama happens and her taking Jen's lost earring. oh, and the same light-skinneded girl's reaction to the buffoonery.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Looks like Royce is gonna have a come to Jesus meeting with her father next week.



Lmao


----------



## chantal1922

The hell? Keisha  has chop sticks in her hair. I have not seen those since middle school.


----------



## aprilmarch

So this is what I gather: Evelyn initially thought that she was a step up from Jen because she is "engaged" to OchoFameho. Which is why she decided she didn't want to be friends with Jen anymore. However, Jen is doing fine, making her own money, probably going to get a good divorce settlement, and hanging out with celebrities (which really seems to irk those birds). Jen is moving on, proving Evelyn's real feelings which is she is not and will never be on the same level as Jen. Evelyn's insecurities about coming from humble background, and being a basic bish makes her want to lash out. 

And I think those birds use Nia as their attack dog in retaliation over the fact the Jen sent them those letters. Which...you are upset that you cannot beat up a person without legal repercussions, so you get someone to beat up said person. And then surprised that legal repercussions take place?! 

Birds...smh


----------



## ClassicFab

They should just call this the Evelyn Show; all this tread lightly around Evelyn is ridiculous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They all keep talking about "where I'm  from we just fight...". Well Jenn isnt from where they're from, so she's handling things her way. Don't be mad.


----------



## aprilmarch

Ok, I need these bishes to get some sense and a backbone! Evelyn ain't ish! Notice she never fights without security around?


----------



## aprilmarch

Exactly!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aprilmarch said:


> Ok, I need these bishes to get some sense and a backbone! Evelyn ain't ish! Notice she never fights without security around?



When taping, security is always around. Behind the camera crew or within earshot.


----------



## aprilmarch

DC-Cutie said:


> When taping, security is always around. Behind the camera crew or within earshot.


I understand that security needs to be around when filming. I just think Evelyn is not as serious as she tries to come across. I believe Tami will fight with or without security around. Evelyn acts like she is so tough, but I don't think she would act like that if security wasn't around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aprilmarch said:


> I understand that security needs to be around when filming. I just think Evelyn is not as serious as she tries to come across. I believe Tami will fight with or without security around. Evelyn acts like she is so tough, but I don't think she would act like that if security wasn't around.



True. But I also don't think they hang together outside of taping. So her opportunities to fight are lessened.


----------



## aprilmarch

DC-Cutie said:


> True. But I also don't think they hang together outside of taping. So her opportunities to fight are lessened.


True. But I just meant in general. Tami is a fighter. Evelyn just acts like one on the show. Oh well...they are both birds, lol!!


----------



## aprilmarch

Wow, Royce is stuck at 12


----------



## chantal1922

Oh lawd Royce crying.


----------



## New-New

aprilmarch said:


> Wow, Royce is stuck at 12



at least she kinds looks it. lol


----------



## aprilmarch

new-new said:


> at least she kinds looks it. Lol


 lol


----------



## Jahpson

For christ sake, will someone please give Nia new locks?


----------



## Jahpson

aprilmarch said:


> So this is what I gather: Evelyn initially thought that she was a step up from Jen because she is "engaged" to OchoFameho. Which is why she decided she didn't want to be friends with Jen anymore. However, Jen is doing fine, making her own money, probably going to get a good divorce settlement, and hanging out with celebrities (which really seems to irk those birds). Jen is moving on, proving Evelyn's real feelings which is she is not and will never be on the same level as Jen. Evelyn's insecurities about coming from humble background, and being a basic bish makes her want to lash out.
> 
> And I think those birds use Nia as their attack dog in retaliation over the fact the Jen sent them those letters. Which...you are upset that you cannot beat up a person without legal repercussions, so you get someone to beat up said person. And then surprised that legal repercussions take place?!
> 
> Birds...smh



Thats what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Jahpson

ClassicFab said:


> They should just call this the Evelyn Show; all this tread lightly around Evelyn is ridiculous.



Season 1 was the best. It basically showed the other side to basketball. That latest season have been nothing but catty fights and immaturity. Can you believe I haven't seen a LV bag yet? I am so done with this show and I wouldn't be mad if it were canceled


----------



## Jahpson

aprilmarch said:


> Ok...several cast members boycotting reunion due to Jennifer's lawsuit, smh.
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/04/19/basketball-wives-jennifer-lawrence-lawsuit-boycott-reunion-show/



They are mad because the bullied is fighting her bullies? Common sense is dead


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> Season 1 was the best. It basically showed the other side to basketball. That latest season have been nothing but catty fights and immaturity. Can you believe I haven't seen a LV bag yet? I am so done with this show and I wouldn't be mad if it were canceled



Jen and suzie carry their neverfulls all the time.


----------



## Sassys

Can someone please explain to me why would a "straight" woman want females stripping for her and her friends. I am not gay or bi so why in the hell would I want a lap dance from a woman. I just never understood that


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Jen and suzie carry their neverfulls all the time.



and tami. it's a very functional casual tote. lol.


----------



## ClassicFab

DC-Cutie said:


> Jen and suzie carry their neverfulls all the time.



Susie had that Neverfull in almost every scene this episode; I was taken aback a bit when she pulled the gift out of it 

And I am so ready for Nia and her Ike Turner wig to float on. We have to deal with her hair slipping and swooping AGAIN next week.


----------



## New-New

watching Evelyn's hysterics post-slap all i could think is that i really want a damn mojito.


----------



## New-New

ClassicFab said:


> Susie had that Neverfull in almost every scene this episode; I was taken aback a bit when she pulled the gift out of it
> 
> And I am so ready for* Nia and her Ike Turner wig to float on*. We have to deal with her hair slipping and swooping AGAIN next week.



that hair is laid like Lindsay Lohan: dried out, depleted, synthetic, and ultimately irrelevant


----------



## addisonshopper

A comb over snatch back. Proud Mary keep on rolling. We're gonna do it nice and slow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> A comb over snatch back. Proud Mary keep on rolling. We're gonna do it nice and slow.



you mean this combover:


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean this combover:




 ROFL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Can someone please explain to me why would a "straight" woman want females stripping for her and her friends. I am not gay or bi so why in the hell would I want a lap dance from a woman. I just never understood that



Evelyn likes going to strip clubs with girls or with Chad...she has said it on her twitter  She says they're fun


----------



## NYCBelle

This episode was making my head hurt. I really can't stand Evelyn.  She's definitely very jealous of Jenn and can't stand to see her moving on with her life.  Why can't she just go her separate way and concentrate on her life??  It's just so pathetic.  I don't think Jenn was looking down on any of them. Why because she doesn't want to act a fool like them and be a 30 something year old fighting like they're still in HS? It's just ridiculous already.  And I think what pisses off Evelyn more is that Jenn doesn't fall into this drama and is above it all so she's making Evelyn look even more like the fool.

At least Nia had a new wig on a Evelyn's party LOL Also, were all those people Evelyn's employees??  I was laughing at Evelyn's make up line  what a copy cat


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> They are mad because the bullied is fighting her bullies? Common sense is dead



Yup. I really hope she doesn't drop the suit!


----------



## NYCBelle

Here is Jenn's blog about yesterday's show:

SO MUCH HATE...
4 Hours Ago

And the BS continues&#8230; I honestly could not stomach to watch last week&#8217;s episode. I had lived through the craziness and to relive it was just too much for me.  But I would like to clarify a few things. First up, I never had an issue with &#8220;the assistant&#8221; up until that day.  At one point, we were good friends. We went out together, went to dinner, stayed at each other&#8217;s houses and shared plenty of good times and laughs.  There had been some incidents leading up to why I started pulling away from the friendship but I don&#8217;t feel the need to blast that information.  However, the most important reason why I eased up on the friendship is because she started working for someone who refers to themselves as my &#8220;enemy.&#8221; To me being good friends would just cause the situation to be messy so I rather fall back.  No love lost and I like I said, I didn&#8217;t have any issue with her until she put her hands on me.

Ok now let&#8217;s get to the foolery&#8230; AGAIN!!! I just find it so unfortunate someone I once called a friend has no respect for me and felt the need to violent me physically.  So of course after you completely disrespect me by putting your hands on me, my mouth is going to get reckless.  I am not happy for the things I said to her but I was caught off guard and left in a vulnerable state.  The 2-bedroom apartment comment got taken way out of context.  I live in a 2-bedroom apartment so why would I look down on her for that.  My point was don&#8217;t act like I lived with you when you live in a 2 bedroom apartment with a roommate.  There would be no room for me and all my stuff that barely fits in my 2-bedroom apartment in NJ.  The whole attack against me was pointless.  Okay, we aren&#8217;t friends no need to fight about it let&#8217;s all be mature adults and move on.  People come into your life for a reason, season or a lifetime.  I wish it didn&#8217;t have to be this way, it makes me sad but that is life.

I did what I felt was right by filing a police report and having my attorneys handling the situation. I am an entrepreneur and a mature adult. Who fights at this age?  I was taught to let the authorities handle criminals.  Having graduated with a degree in Political Science and a concentration in Pre-Law, I am fully aware of my legal rights and the justice system.  If you put your hands on someone, there will be repercussions. End of story&#8230;

For the record, I have changed. I am striving to be an independent woman and I am building a future for myself. I have zero time or tolerance for BS. I am not sitting around waiting for a man to take care of me.  Lucid is 100% mine; I built it from the ground up. No licensing deal or I am a paid spokes model.  I don&#8217;t sit around and knock what my cast mates are trying to do business wise.  Be a leader and not a follower, no one was thinking about the cosmetic industry until way after Lucid.  At the end of the day, I find it all unfortunate that I am the constant topic when it comes to hate and no one can uplift one another.  Fame has never been a weakness of mine but by watching this show I can&#8217;t say the same for all the ladies.  I just hope everyone can recognize what is really important in this life because Basketball Wives will not always be the HOT thing&#8230; Then what???

Special thank you to my legal team, Corey Boddie, Sanford Rubenstein and Sabrina Puglisi also my publicist, Elizabeth Traub and my manager, Deanna Morales. And thank you to all my family and friends who have been so supportive of me during all this craziness. I cannot forget my loyal viewers, much love.

&#8220;Many walk in and out of our lives, but only those who leave footprints really matter.&#8221;- Unknown

Peace and blessings,

JW

http://www.iamjenniferwilliams.com/apps/blog/so-much-hate


----------



## chantal1922

ClassicFab said:


> Susie had that Neverfull in almost every scene this episode; I was taken aback a bit when she pulled the gift out of it
> 
> *And I am so ready for Nia and her Ike Turner wig to float on. We have to deal with her hair slipping and swooping AGAIN next week*.





New-New said:


> that hair is laid like Lindsay Lohan: dried out, depleted, synthetic, and ultimately irrelevant





addisonshopper said:


> A comb over snatch back. Proud Mary keep on rolling. We're gonna do it nice and slow.





DC-Cutie said:


> you mean this combover:


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Jen and suzie carry their neverfulls all the time.



sorry my post didn't make sense. I meant new bags. LOL


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> watching Evelyn's hysterics post-slap all i could think is that i really want a damn mojito.





I was laughing my butt off when she was crying and yelling in hysterics, while Jen put on her sunglasses and walked out the building like nothing happened.


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> that hair is laid like Lindsay Lohan: dried out, depleted, synthetic, and ultimately irrelevant





DC-Cutie said:


> you mean this combover:





NYCBelle said:


> This episode was making my head hurt. I really can't stand Evelyn.  She's definitely very jealous of Jenn and can't stand to see her moving on with her life.  Why can't she just go her separate way and concentrate on her life??  It's just so pathetic.  I don't think Jenn was looking down on any of them. Why because she doesn't want to act a fool like them and be a 30 something year old fighting like they're still in HS? It's just ridiculous already.  And I think what pisses off Evelyn more is that Jenn doesn't fall into this drama and is above it all so she's making Evelyn look even more like the fool.
> 
> At least Nia had a new wig on a Evelyn's party LOL Also, were all those people Evelyn's employees??  I was laughing at Evelyn's make up line  what a copy cat


----------



## Chantilly0379

So the epi was pretty crazy but they are all stupid, the way Jen handle herself was very BIG, b/c I could never just walk away from someone after they slapped me in the face but I can understand where she's coming from.  Then you have her saying in another clip "I do like the WHITE PEOPLE", she must not have been around many white people in her life b/c it has nothing to do with your racial background, it all starts in the up bringing as children at the home.  So sorry Jen, I can honeslty say I'm white and I would have beat that bish's ***...LOL  

Then on the other side of the spectrum you have Tami saying how foolish it is of Jen, you just take a beating and move on...NO Tami, you should not have to take a beating and move on!  But she seen nothing wrong w Evelynn running across a table barefoot like a wild animal...as I said it all starts at home in the way you are raised.


----------



## pollinilove

why does tammi kiss eve A**  i would not be a ll cool with a person if she had sex with my husband


----------



## needloub

Chantilly0379 said:


> So the epi was pretty crazy but they are all stupid, the way Jen handle herself was very BIG, b/c I could never just walk away from someone after they slapped me in the face but I can understand where she's coming from.  Then you have her saying in another clip "I do like the WHITE PEOPLE", she must not have been around many white people in her life b/c it has nothing to do with your racial background, it all starts in the up bringing as children at the home.  *So sorry Jen, I can honeslty say I'm white and I would have beat that bish's ***...LOL *
> 
> *Then on the other side of the spectrum you have Tami saying how foolish it is of Jen, you just take a beating and move on*...NO Tami, you should not have to take a beating and move on!  But she seen nothing wrong w Evelynn running across a table barefoot like a wild animal...as I said it all starts at home in the way you are raised.





That comment baffled me as well.  I agree with Jen's decision to file because Evelyn stated that every time she sees her, she will go after her...


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean this combover:



DC, you're at it again!!


----------



## aklein

You'd think I would have learned not to read this thread while I am sitting in conference call hell.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean this combover:



Girl you gonna get me fired! :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Evelyn likes going to strip clubs with girls or with Chad...she has said it on her twitter  She says they're fun



And I am sure she is participating in the threesomes he wanted. Anything to keep her handbags and car


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just like that guy said on youtube. Nia's wig looks like it was getting high with Billie Holiday. smh.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> And I am sure she is participating in the threesomes he wanted. *Anything to keep her handbags and car*



So sad.  I have no idea how Evelyn, or any woman who has acquired "fame" without any talent, has fans...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sassys said:


> Can someone please explain to me why would a "straight" woman want females stripping for her and her friends. I am not gay or bi so why in the hell would I want a lap dance from a woman. I just never understood that


I would never want a lap dance by a male stripper, none of my girlfriends do either. It's awkward and uncomfortable and I don't think it's sexy  at all. I would prefer a woman.


----------



## needloub

^I really can't stand to see oily, "greased up" men gyrating as well! LOL!


----------



## platinum_girly

"I do what the white people do"
Well Jennifer - 
A, that was a pretty effed up blanket statement
B, you have obviously not been where i come from
C, take a seat.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> you mean this combover:



Her hair lookeded da bomb (in my Martin voice). Funny the picture look just like her hair and face !!!!!!  
Omg. I can't stand you for that. Lmao.  I love the dog picture.


----------



## addisonshopper

Jahpson said:
			
		

> I was laughing my butt off when she was crying and yelling in hysterics, while Jen put on her sunglasses and walked out the building like nothing happened.



Jen is a boss bish for that. She put them blockers on and carried on. I love it. Evelyn and the crew was left looking like sea carnivores.


----------



## caramel15

Chantilly0379 said:


> So the epi was pretty crazy but they are all stupid, the way Jen handle herself was very BIG, b/c I could never just walk away from someone after they slapped me in the face but I can understand where she's coming from. Then you have her saying in another clip "I do like the WHITE PEOPLE", she must not have been around many white people in her life b/c it has nothing to do with your racial background, it all starts in the up bringing as children at the home. So sorry Jen, I can honeslty say I'm white and I would have beat that bish's ***...LOL


 
ITA with this post.  I was all team Jen till she opened her mouth and said that foolishness.  That statement is kind of offensive to white, black, whoever... Race has nothing to do with this.  It comes down to your upbringing and what you're made of.


----------



## ClassicFab

Chantilly0379 said:


> So the epi was pretty crazy but they are all stupid, the way Jen handle herself was very BIG, b/c I could never just walk away from someone after they slapped me in the face but I can understand where she's coming from.  Then you have her saying in another clip "I do like the WHITE PEOPLE", she must not have been around many white people in her life b/c it has nothing to do with your racial background, it all starts in the up bringing as children at the home.  So sorry Jen, I can honeslty say I'm white and I would have beat that bish's ***...LOL
> 
> Then on the other side of the spectrum you have Tami saying how foolish it is of Jen, you just take a beating and move on...NO Tami, you should not have to take a beating and move on!  But she seen nothing wrong w Evelynn running across a table barefoot like a wild animal...as I said it all starts at home in the way you are raised.



I agree with this post. When she was talking to Kenya I was like  then she said that and I went , so ignorant, ugh!


----------



## ClassicFab

addisonshopper said:


> Jen is a boss bish for that. She put them blockers on and carried on. I love it. Evelyn and the crew was left looking like sea carnivores.



I loved when she said " I can't be dealing with these raggedy bishes that have nothing to lose!"


----------



## addisonshopper

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> I loved when she said " I can't be dealing with these raggedy bishes that have nothing to lose!"



Yes and she meant that shizzle too. She was right though. Lo


----------



## GOALdigger

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I would never want a lap dance by a male stripper, none of my girlfriends do either. It's awkward and uncomfortable and I don't think it's sexy at all. I would prefer a woman.


 
Cause its a such feminne thing to do, honestly.


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I would never want a lap dance by a male stripper, none of my girlfriends do either. It's awkward and uncomfortable and I don't think it's sexy at all. I would prefer a woman.


 
I also think male strippers are gross, but I just never undertand wanting a female grinding on you, if you are not gay/bi.


----------



## aklein

Sassys said:


> I also think male strippers are gross, but I just never undertand wanting a female grinding on you, if you are not gay/bi.



I think it's something some women do because it turns their male partner on.


----------



## Sassys

aklein said:


> I think it's something some women do because it turns their male partner on.


 
lol. I am not down with it.  I have gone to a strip joint in Miami with an ex-boyfriend.  I sat in the back with my friends, and he sat at the stage with his boys. My friends and I sat in the back cracking jokes the entire time, but none of us wanted any woman grinding on us (we were asked by several girls, and gave them the side eye).  They then asked our boyfriends for lap dances, my boyfriend said, "you need to get permission from my girlfriend" lol, she asked me and I told her NOT.


----------



## pollinilove

channing tatum was a stripper  i love his movies just saw dear john


----------



## aklein

Sassys said:


> lol. I am not down with it.  I have gone to a strip joint in Miami with an ex-boyfriend.  I sat in the back with my friends, and he sat at the stage with his boys. My friends and I sat in the back cracking jokes the entire time, but none of us wanted any woman grinding on us (we were asked by several girls, and gave them the side eye).  They then asked our boyfriends for lap dances, my boyfriend said, "you need to get permission from my girlfriend" lol, she asked me and I told her NOT.



Not my thing either, doll.
But I think we all know why Evelyn does it ... she's insecure as hell about her 'relationship' with Ocho. We all saw her say she is ok with him cheating on her and she would prefer that he bring other women into their bedroom..


----------



## platinum_girly

I am not gay/bi and i would have a lapdance from a woman. I guess it all depends on how secure you are in yourself.


----------



## pollinilove

eve cares more about stuff than the person. what i mean is she would rather have a man who buys her what ever she wants and cheats on her over a man who is a good loyal man but only works as a teacher or police man not making much


----------



## pollinilove

eve would die if she had to live in a 3000 sqft home she wants a cheating man who can buy her a mansion


----------



## DC-Cutie

platinum_girly said:


> I am not gay/bi and i would have a lapdance from a woman. I guess it all depends on how secure you are in yourself.



same here. 

The male dancers have never turned me on, they just seem so....  I dunno the word for it.

After seeing RiDICKulous (from ATL Housewives) suck his own thing, I don't need to see anything else


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> After seeing RiDICKulous (from ATL Housewives) suck his own thing, I don't need to see anything else


 
LOL that was just too much! Between him and the stripper guy that had crabs on his pubes i am put off male strippers for life


----------



## Ladybug09

platinum_girly said:


> I am not gay/bi and i would have a lapdance from a woman. I guess it all *depends on how secure you are in yourself.*


Sorry, this has NOTHING to do with security. Just because someone is not into a man or woman stripper grinding on them, does not make them insecure or as a person.

I'm with Sassy on this. Period.


----------



## Sassys

platinum_girly said:


> I am not gay/bi and i would have a lapdance from a woman. I guess it all depends on how secure you are in yourself.



I am very secure with myself. I do not want someone I am not attracted to grinding on me


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, this has NOTHING to do with security. Just because someone is not into a man or woman stripper grinding on them, does not make them insecure or as a person.
> 
> I'm with Sassy on this. Period.



Thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, this has NOTHING to do with security. Just because someone is not into a man or woman stripper grinding on them, does not make them insecure or as a person.
> 
> I'm with Sassy on this. Period.


 
Well i was actually talking about the men v women stripper debate and the fact that i personally would rather a female than a male, and that you don't necessarily need to be gay/bi to have a same sex lapdance...

Oh and the afterthought was that _some _women may feel threatened by another woman that is sexually aware and confident and hence wouldn't like that up in their faces.....


----------



## Sassys

platinum_girly said:


> Well i was actually talking about the men v women stripper debate and the fact that i personally would rather a female than a male, and that you don't necessarily need to be gay/bi to have a same sex lapdance...
> 
> Oh and the afterthought was that _some _women may feel threatened by another woman that is sexually aware and confident and hence wouldn't like that up in their faces.....



Well, I am very secure with my sexuality and very confident. I personally do not want a woman grinding on. Now if it was my friends goofing around, fine, but I would not pay a woman to dance on me in a sexual manner


----------



## platinum_girly

Sassys said:


> Well, I am very secure with my sexuality and very confident. I personally do not want a woman grinding on. Now if it was my friends goofing around, fine, but I would not pay a woman to dance on me in a sexual manner


 
I don't know why you have taken my opinion so offensively because i was talking in a general manner, it was my opinion and my observations of women over the years... Plenty of women have not so nice things to say about strippers, glamour models and the like, i don't see the problem with it and all i was saying was that if i had to make a choice between a man or a woman parading in front of me then i would choose a woman, someone else mentioned that they couldn't understand women who have woman on woman lapdances if they are not gay/bi and i was explaining that it takes all types, and that not everybody necessarily views lapdances in a sexual sense.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> same here.
> *
> The male dancers have never turned me on*, they just seem so....  I dunno the word for it.
> 
> After seeing RiDICKulous (from ATL Housewives) suck his own thing, I don't need to see anything else


Same here! I don't know what it is but I just don't find male strippers appealing.


----------



## shopingisfun

I personally like Ev and Jen when they were friends.  But... Jen was right when she said, "If I can get rid of my husband - then I can get rid of all the other bullsh*t in my life."  The show got Nia on the set slapping Jen - that was whack.  I'm still trying to figure out how relevant Nia is.  I hear she got a mil from suing bestbuy when she worked there (doubt if it was that much), but if that's true why is she's Ev's shadow.

Jen and Ev need to make up and stop acting like a*ses.  If Jen in fact started blogging about Ev then she need to man-up and apologize and work on being a better friend.


----------



## pollinilove

what did i miss who had crabs did they show it gross



platinum_girly said:


> LOL that was just too much! Between him and the stripper guy that had crabs on his pubes i am put off male strippers for life


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> same here.
> 
> The male dancers have never turned me on, they just seem so.... I dunno the word for it.
> 
> After seeing RiDICKulous (from ATL Housewives) *suck his own thing*, I don't need to see anything else


 
What a wasted talent...


----------



## addisonshopper

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Same here! I don't know what it is but I just don't find male strippers appealing.



Me neither. It's something about the flipping and the flopping up and down while dancing. Oops


----------



## addisonshopper

shopingisfun said:
			
		

> I personally like Ev and Jen when they were friends.  But... Jen was right when she said, "If I can get rid of my husband - then I can get rid of all the other bullsh*t in my life."  The show got Nia on the set slapping Jen - that was whack.  I'm still trying to figure out how relevant Nia is.  I hear she got a mil from suing bestbuy when she worked there (doubt if it was that much), but if that's true why is she's Ev's shadow.
> 
> Jen and Ev need to make up and stop acting like a*ses.  If Jen in fact started blogging about Ev then she need to man-up and apologize and work on being a better friend.



She probably went thru all the money. Or needs a part time gig to have something coming in.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> And I am sure she is participating in the threesomes he wanted. Anything to keep her handbags and car



Ha! so true! She is so pathetic


----------



## platinum_girly

pollinilove said:


> what did i miss who had crabs did they show it gross


 
I actually couldn't think where i had heard it, but now i come to think of it then it may be a discussion that was had on Baseball wives, it really turned my stomach though.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

It's weird that Royce's dad is so involved in her sex life. She's an adult woman, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> It's weird that Royce's dad is so involved in her sex life. She's an adult woman, right?



where do you get that he's involved with her sex life?

He's involved in her relationships, because she tells him about the guys she's dating.  Telling her father how in love she is, he's the best thing that ever happened, he's a good guy, blah, blah blah.  Her father, like any loving father is just concerned.  Particularly, because Royce has a child.  You don't need to bring all types of men around your children.  No father wants to see their daughter heartbroken and in & out of relationships.


----------



## aprilmarch

DC-Cutie said:


> where do you get that he's involved with her sex life?
> 
> He's involved in her relationships, because she tells him about the guys she's dating.  Telling her father how in love she is, he's the best thing that ever happened, he's a good guy, blah, blah blah.  Her father, like any loving father is just concerned.  Particularly, because Royce has a child.  You don't need to bring all types of men around your children.  No father wants to see their daughter heartbroken and in & out of relationships.


Plus...something is not quite right with Royce. We only see a sliver of her lingere stunt queen life. I imagine her father knows a lot more about Royce and her love life issues.


----------



## sgj99

these women are crazy!  Evelyn is bragging (like it's a good thing) that she has a bad temper


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> where do you get that he's involved with her sex life?
> 
> He's involved in her relationships, because she tells him about the guys she's dating.  Telling her father how in love she is, he's the best thing that ever happened, he's a good guy, blah, blah blah.  Her father, like any loving father is just concerned.  Particularly, because Royce has a child.  You don't need to bring all types of men around your children.  No father wants to see their daughter heartbroken and in & out of relationships.



Not accusing the man of anything but something is just... off. How old is Royce? Thirtyish? She acts like she's fifteen.


----------



## Sassys

Jenny Cadine said:


> Not accusing the man of anything but something is just... off. How old is Royce? Thirtyish? She acts like she's fifteen.



He is probably tired of her bringing all these men home around his grandson.  He is also probably wondering when this 30 something year old fool is going to grow up and stop chasing boys.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> Not accusing the man of anything but something is just... off. How old is Royce? Thirtyish? She acts like she's fifteen.



when you posted: It's weird that Royce's dad is so involved in her sex life.

I thought I had missed seeing something.  


Sassys said:


> He is probably tired of her bringing all these men home around his grandson.  He is also probably wondering when this 30 something year old fool is going to grow up and stop chasing boys.



this!

You can tell he's tired of Royce.  Remember when she called to let him know she got the part in the play?  He was like "Oh, ok"  **crickets**


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> when you posted: It's weird that Royce's dad is so involved in her sex life.
> 
> I thought I had missed seeing something.
> 
> 
> this!
> 
> You can tell he's tired of Royce.  Remember when she called to let him know she got the part in the play?  He was like "Oh, ok"  **crickets**



LOL. "platanos and collard greens" is a backyard play here in nyc


----------



## tonij2000

Fighting, he said she said, I don't like you... They appear to have no social skills and damned proud of it. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just as I suspected, Royce's father is concerned about his grandson.  He doesn't give two sh*ts about her love life, more about the men she has around the son.


----------



## aprilmarch

'Basketball Wives' Producers Plotting Legal Action Against Jennifer Williams 
http://www.tmz.com/2012/04/30/basketball-wives-jennifer-williams-lawsuit/


----------



## tweegy

Wait- what??? Is Jennifer the first cast member to blast the show?


----------



## chantal1922

Instead of Royce listening to her father she throws a tantrum. The truth hurts. Her father is concerned about her son. Royce is the kind of woman who falls in love fast and seeks happiness in a man. I bet her father  doesn't  care how many men she dates but she needs to be a little more selective of who she has around her son.


----------



## JosiePotenza

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Instead of Royce listening to her father she throws a tantrum. The truth hurts. Her father is concerned about her son. Royce is the kind of woman who falls in love fast and seeks happiness in a man. I bet her father  doesn't  care how many men she dates but she needs to be a little more selective of who she has around her son.



I said that same exact thing- "The truth hurts." That's why she started walking away and was crying. I think he is somewhat concerned (as a father should be) with her having a new man every time BBW comes back on air for another season. Didn't say something or is going to say something next ep. about her seeming needy. He's right. Royce has a dad who seems to be trying to get her to be wiser when it comes to men and what image she's placing before her son. I wonder how much time between men has she been alone. I had a friend like her once.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Next week her father tells her she's needy, in front of her man #epicfail


----------



## MickMick

^^  She'll have another tantrum.  

Man.  That was hard to watch.  A grown woman having a tantrum because her father doesn't take her seriously.

Given the recent Twitter drama...her father is right.


----------



## gre8dane

What was up with the devils going to a random doctor for mammograms?  Was this some kind of PSA to show they are not only about the fighting?  It was ridiculous.

I'm so tired of Tami & her puckering-up of her lips.  She needs to truly remember her first several episodes on the BBW.



MickMick said:


> ^^ She'll have another tantrum.
> 
> Man.* That was hard to watch.* A grown woman having a tantrum because her father doesn't take her seriously.
> 
> Given the recent Twitter drama...her father is right.


 
This & how she was talking to her Father.  "It pisses me off!" - I just don't see myself speaking to my Father in that manner.


----------



## limom

^^
Royce is hopeless. Why does she have to get involved with other women's men?
The only good part last night, was the mamo scene. It is nice to hear Ev being honest about having implants and the doc explaining the procedure.
The scenes was Ev and Chad were cringe worthy. She is going to go thru with that jerk? Dam, Ev is pressed. If he is that nasty with her on TV before the nuptials, he has to be a real prize.
Is it really worth it? The show is a mess and an embarrassment at this point. The women are too old to act like crazed groupies.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

chantal1922 said:


> Instead of Royce listening to her father she throws a tantrum. The truth hurts. Her father is concerned about her son. Royce is the kind of woman who falls in love fast and seeks happiness in a man. I bet her father  doesn't  care how many men she dates but she needs to be a little more selective of who she has around her son.



What was up with Royce's on all fours, howling fit? She's as nuts as the rest of 'em!


----------



## serafina

Is it just me or is chad's attitude toward eve nasty as heck?! Cannot believe he told her shes like the last piece of pizza that no one wants LMAO!


----------



## .pursefiend.

serafina said:


> Is it just me or is chad's attitude toward eve nasty as heck?! Cannot believe he told her shes like the last piece of pizza that no one wants LMAO!


 
damn


----------



## aprilmarch

serafina said:


> Is it just me or is chad's attitude toward eve nasty as heck?! Cannot believe he told her shes like the last piece of pizza that no one wants LMAO!


 
It is not just you. Chad is a jerk. But he knows he can say anything to Evelyn because she _is _the last piece of pizza nobody wanted. She knows this her last chance to be an athlete's wife so she takes it. That is messed up!! But since I am pretty sure she is a monster masquerading as a blow up doll, I can't feel sorry for her.




MickMick said:


> ^^ She'll have another tantrum.
> 
> Man. That was hard to watch. A grown woman having a tantrum because her father doesn't take her seriously.
> 
> Given the recent Twitter drama...her father is right.


 
Exactly! I was so embarassed for her!


----------



## Sassys

gre8dane said:


> What was up with the devils going to a random doctor for mammograms? Was this some kind of PSA to show they are not only about the fighting? It was ridiculous.
> 
> I'm so tired of Tami & her puckering-up of her lips. She needs to truly remember her first several episodes on the BBW.
> 
> 
> 
> This & how she was talking to her Father. "It pisses me off!" - I just don't see myself speaking to my Father in that manner.


 
I think Eve check-up was fake.  Since when do they let you wear big earrings for a mamogram. I had to take my earrings off, and they were hardly that big, but they were hoops. I also noticed Tami's took her earrings off.


----------



## Sassys

aprilmarch said:


> It is not just you. Chad is a jerk. *But he knows he can say anything to Evelyn because she is the last piece of pizza nobody wanted. She knows this her last chance to be an athlete's wife so she takes it.* That is messed up!! But since I am pretty sure she is a monster masquerading as a blow up doll, I can't feel sorry for her.


 
This!


----------



## Sassys

So what is Eveyn's motive for not wanting kids now?  I am thinking she knows if they break-up, she will be stuck with a kid and that will mess up her hustle/whoring for bags, shoes and cars.


----------



## aprilmarch

Sassys said:


> So what is Eveyn's motive for not wanting kids now?  I* am thinking she knows if they break-up, she will be stuck with a kid and that will mess up her hustle/whoring for bags, shoes and cars*.


Yes.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> So what is Eveyn's motive for not wanting kids now? I am thinking she knows if they break-up, she will be stuck with a kid and that will mess up her hustle/whoring for bags, shoes and cars.


 

and to be honest I ain't mad at her. it would be smart for her not to go through with it. But at least this way she'll only be ruining her life.


----------



## platinum_girly

Ha that was too funny when Chad told Evelyn that she was like the last slice of pizza that nobody wanted, i actually felt kinda bad for her, 'cause when something even remotely nice comes out of that tools mouth then her face lights up like a Christmas tree so i honestly think that she is besotted with him whereas he could take her or leave her.

Tami's mammogram looked real, and they actually appeared to show some of the examination of her right breast whereas they only showed the lady talking to Evelyn but nothing else, i reckon she was too scared of them popping her implants, lol!

I couldn't even watch Royce's tantrum/breakdown/whatever the heck that was conversation with her dad, it was just too cringeworthy, she needs to grow up and realise that he is coming from a place of love and maturity, she is not.


----------



## limom

GOALdigger said:


> and to be honest I ain't mad at her. it would be smart for her not to go through with it. But at least this way she'll only be ruining her life.



I think she realized that Chad's resources are limited at this point. He is not going to be playing for long, has many baby mamas and babies already.
I still believe it is more of a showmance actually. No way, those two fools are getting married.


----------



## addisonshopper

Star Jones is working her tale off to get the Evelyn and Chad show cancelled.
I agree in some ways because it does set a bad example, but this is life today- this what really goes on with these women...
I dont like Chad and I despise Evelyn so I wont be watching- no sir wont make money off of me


----------



## ClassicFab

This is the most awkward lunch I have ever sat through. My goodness


----------



## chantal1922

I am so tired of Royce crying.


----------



## momofgirls

Royce Dad is fumny


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Bravo for Star. i mean, i just wanna see chicks in gorgeous clothes, hot cars, and with fabulous accessories eating dinner and drinking wine.


----------



## ClassicFab

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Bravo for Star. i mean, i just wanna see chicks in gorgeous clothes, hot cars, and with fabulous accessories eating dinner and drinking wine.



"what you talking about willis"????


----------



## flsurfergirl3

see why can Ev refer to women with no money as bum bishes but nobody else can?! and she is one to talk about cleat chasers and gold diggers.


----------



## ClassicFab

I knew Chad didn't want to get married. He's going to wiggle his way out of it some how. Good luck, Ev!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ClassicFab said:


> "what you talking about willis"????



re: Star Jones...

Looks like Star Jones may be starting a movement against negative images of women of color in the media.

Something sparked some rage in The View host who took to Twitter last night to voice her disdain for Basketball Wives and how the women present themselves on television.

It may be comfortable to be quiet when women of color slap the crap out of each other & run across tables barefoot, but #ENOUGHisENOUGH, she tweeted. About to put together a group of sisters to finally tell the truth about the image of women of color in the media.

And the thought that the woman from #BBW who was smacked doesnt have the RIGHT to file assault charges is LUDICROUS," she continued in a series of tweets. "You NEVER give up your right not to have your person intentionally assaulted unless you are participating in an agreed physical activity.  Im asking all my high profile, platform having conscientious sisters who STAND FOR SOMETHING to just say #ENOUGHisENOUGH & call folk out! Be mad. But think about what I said. WE ARE BETTER than that. Youre either part of the problem or part of the solution."


----------



## momofgirls

Out of all the Reality Shows this is the worst!!! Tami need to control her temper


----------



## DC-Cutie

Scene 1: Tami dealing with her anger.  Claims she's doing much better, she's the self-proclaimed peacemaker of the group
skip to scene 7
Yelling at Keisha.... 

you's a real lady, Tami...


----------



## Jahpson

Royce's dad reminds me of mine....I miss him! :Crybaby:

Ready to put you in your place and call you out. LOL Every girl needs that


----------



## Jahpson

Season 3 all over again with Tami. First Meeka and now Kesha. Its like a freaking trend with this miserable-brokeback-buick-shaped broad! UGH


----------



## DC-Cutie

How you take misery to one of the most beautiful places in the world, is beyond me.  Tami should have stayed home.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> How you take misery to one of the most beautiful places in the world, is beyond me.  Tami should have stayed home.


Right! They are in paradise and Tami has to fight about something.


----------



## Jahpson

who the hell goes on vacation to yell/confront somebody? Is she daft?

and why does she wait until after the fact to confront the situation? The minute she heard about someone talking behind her back, that person should have been the next phone call. That is how grown women do it.

Tami needs to leave this show, I cannot stomach her! Take Evelyn with her as well


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> Royce's dad reminds me of mine....I miss him! :Crybaby:
> 
> Ready to put you in your place and call you out. LOL Every girl needs that



nothing like truth from Daddy


----------



## ClassicFab

flsurfergirl3 said:


> re: Star Jones...
> 
> Looks like Star Jones may be starting a movement against negative images of women of color in the media.
> 
> Something sparked some rage in The View host who took to Twitter last night to voice her disdain for Basketball Wives and how the women present themselves on television.
> 
> It may be comfortable to be quiet when women of color slap the crap out of each other & run across tables barefoot, but #ENOUGHisENOUGH, she tweeted. About to put together a group of sisters to finally tell the truth about the image of women of color in the media.
> 
> And the thought that the woman from #BBW who was smacked doesnt have the RIGHT to file assault charges is LUDICROUS," she continued in a series of tweets. "You NEVER give up your right not to have your person intentionally assaulted unless you are participating in an agreed physical activity.  Im asking all my high profile, platform having conscientious sisters who STAND FOR SOMETHING to just say #ENOUGHisENOUGH & call folk out! Be mad. But think about what I said. WE ARE BETTER than that. Youre either part of the problem or part of the solution."




Oh lol! I think we posted at the same time, so I was wondering who Star was and if I posted in the right thread lol

I agree with Star though, especially about Jennifer. They all just seem like miserable, catty bishes!


----------



## momofgirls

DC-Cutie said:


> Scene 1: Tami dealing with her anger.  Claims she's doing much better, she's the self-proclaimed peacemaker of the group
> skip to scene 7
> Yelling at Keisha....
> 
> you's a real lady, Tami...


Exactly


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing like truth from Daddy



 LOL


----------



## ClassicFab

DC-Cutie said:


> How you take misery to one of the most beautiful places in the world, is beyond me.  Tami should have stayed home.



Exactly! I don't like how they never invite Royce as well.

And putting dead fish in someone's room? This is ridiculous!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

are they pulling pranks in Tahiti?! who does that?! and if you have beef with someone why would you push buttons like that?! these chicks SMH

wait...who were they talking about pranking?? i'm confused.


----------



## Jahpson

OMG Tami STFU!

Nothing coming out of her mouth makes any sense or even remotely intelligent.


----------



## chantal1922

Tami sucking up to Eve is getting real old. Oh now this 41 year old woman is calling someone a snitch. I can't take this bird mentality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So apparently something went down on this trip because gossip has been out that Tami stole Keisha's purse, wouldn't give it back and supposedly Keisha left the trip early.

I wonder if this is why Keisha doesn't blog about the episodes like the rest of them.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> So apparently something went down on this trip because gossip has been out that Tami stole Keisha's purse, wouldn't give it back and supposedly Keisha left the trip early.
> 
> I wonder if this is why Keisha doesn't blog about the episodes like the rest of them.


If this is true it wouldn't surprise me. smh.


----------



## ClassicFab

Stole a purse? Tami is a grade A hoodrat.


----------



## chantal1922

Tami is ragging on Kesha yet none  of them are getting in.


----------



## Jahpson

Tami is a bully. UGH

This has to be the worst season of the whole show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Tami is ragging on Kesha yet none  of them are getting in.



thank you!

Peanut gallery birds!

And Suzie in the back, running her mouth as always.  She was so pressed to be back in the circle that she runs back to tell Eve, Tami and Shaunie EVERYTHING.


----------



## chantal1922

IDK why but Suzie reminds me of a dinosaur.


----------



## Jahpson

and Tami takes a shot...here we go with this liquid courage! SMH *turns channel*

good night eveyone


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> IDK why but Suzie reminds me of a dinosaur.



could it be her row of piranha like teeth


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> and Tami takes a shot...here we go with this liquid courage! SMH *turns channel*
> 
> good night eveyone



truth juice


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Tami is so petty!!!!!!

and Ev doesn so much talking behind backs about people talking behind backs SMDH


----------



## chantal1922

Tami said Kesha needs to respect the position she has. What position does Tami have?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she's a punk for reporting your shady a$$?! you da punk Tami.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now, this is where VH1 is dead wrong.

You put your hands on people or take their property, it's a wrap.   I would have reported it missing too.  Next call would have been the airline and my attorney.


----------



## ClassicFab

:blank stare:

like I don't believe this is happening. Tami, you are in Tahiti, WHY do you even care about some petty BS?!?!?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's amazing to me that Eve, Shaunie, Tami and Suzie are mothers.  This is the way you act while trying to raise children?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> It's amazing to me that Eve, Shaunie, Tami and Suzie are mothers.  This is the way you act while trying to raise children?



yea, they just sit there and i'm sure they know Tami is dead wrong. or maybe they don't. idk what is worse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> yea, they just sit there and i'm sure they know Tami is dead wrong. or maybe they don't. idk what is worse.



I'm going to place first blame on Suzie, for running her mouth  about something so petty and not owning up to it when Keisha asked who said it.

She is forever in the middle of some ish.

But Tami is dead wrong.  I mean you are stealing somebody's purse and then banging on their door like the Rent-A-Center guys coming to repossess the 60" Flat screen.

Meanwhile, Shaunie and Eve playing watch dogs.


----------



## chantal1922

One day Tami is going to run into the wrong one. Poor Kesha. These are grown women acting like this. Where do women like this come from? Geez.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Where do women like this come from? Geez.



the gutter


----------



## llmar304

Jahpson said:
			
		

> Season 3 all over again with Tami. First Meeka and now Kesha. Its like a freaking trend with this miserable-brokeback-buick-shaped broad! UGH



LMAO @ this, I tune in to this thread every week to get my laugh on!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Delta Queen

Tami's just trying to egg on  a confrontation.   Remind me again why I watch this bunch of middle school girls.


----------



## beantownSugar

Just watched the recent episode.

I can't deal with Tami. After watching the episode today I realized how ridiculous she is.

Does she really expect Kesha to ask her for her *OWN* purse back? Seriously? Tami took it. Last I checked, that counts as theft. I would've done the same thing. Why waste the time or energy talking to her?


----------



## Queenie719

Tami acts like everybody slept with her man except Evelyn...



I don't get her


----------



## hunniesochic




----------



## hunniesochic

Tami is a ragging dog.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Now, this is where VH1 is dead wrong.
> 
> You put your hands on people or take their property, it's a wrap.   I would have reported it missing too.  Next call would have been the airline and my attorney.



This! These women really need to be taught a lesson, I am so sick of Tami and Evelyn thinking they can say and do whatever they want, yet if someone does the same, they are ready to beat someone else. 

You know for a fact if I man put there hands on them, they will be the first to run to the cops, yet Tami keeps talking her hood talk about, "where I come from you take a beating".


----------



## aprilmarch

Disgusting. Tami is just so foul, hateful, and pathetic. And those birds are dead wrong for just watching and not intervening when Tami wouldn't give Keisha her purse!


----------



## monicamacatubal

It's disgusting watching these "grown" women act so petty. How embarrassing!! I hope they are not like this in real life. They HAVE to be acting cause normal people do not act like this.


----------



## JosiePotenza

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> re: Star Jones...
> 
> Looks like Star Jones may be starting a movement against negative images of women of color in the media.
> 
> Something sparked some rage in The View host who took to Twitter last night to voice her disdain for Basketball Wives and how the women present themselves on television.
> 
> &#147;It may be &#145;comfortable&#146; to be quiet when women of color slap the crap out of each other & run across tables barefoot, but #ENOUGHisENOUGH,&#148; she tweeted. &#147;About to put together a group of sisters to finally &#145;tell the truth&#146; about the image of women of color in the media.&#148;
> 
> &#147;And the thought that the woman from #BBW who was smacked doesn&#146;t have the RIGHT to file assault charges is LUDICROUS," she continued in a series of tweets. "You NEVER give up your right not to have your &#145;person&#146; intentionally assaulted unless you are participating in an agreed physical activity.  I&#146;m asking all my high profile, platform having conscientious sisters who STAND FOR SOMETHING to just say #ENOUGHisENOUGH & call folk out! Be mad. But think about what I said. WE ARE BETTER than that. You&#146;re either part of the problem or part of the solution."



I agree with Star. Once this season is finished, I really want to be done with it. My blood pressure be rising to high when Eve, Tami or Suzie is on the screen. I gotta stop supporting their foolishness through ratings. 




			
				Jahpson said:
			
		

> Season 3 all over again with Tami. First Meeka and now Kesha. Its like a freaking trend with this miserable-brokeback-buick-shaped broad! UGH



So true!




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> How you take misery to one of the most beautiful places in the world, is beyond me.  Tami should have stayed home.



Right! She doesn't realize that she ruins the trip for everyone when she confronts 1 person. 




			
				ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Exactly! I don't like how they never invite Royce as well.
> 
> And putting dead fish in someone's room? This is ridiculous!



Juvenile at its worst. They are ignorant & immature. Just sad. 




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> thank you!
> 
> Peanut gallery birds!
> 
> And Suzie in the back, running her mouth as always.  She was so pressed to be back in the circle that she runs back to tell Eve, Tami and Shaunie EVERYTHING.



Suzie. I loathe her existence. 




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> It's amazing to me that Eve, Shaunie, Tami and Suzie are mothers.  This is the way you act while trying to raise children?



I've always wondered how/what their daughters think about their display on tv.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> So apparently something went down on this trip because gossip has been out that Tami stole Keisha's purse, wouldn't give it back and supposedly Keisha left the trip early.
> 
> I wonder if this is why Keisha doesn't blog about the episodes like the rest of them.



 say wha!!!??? I haven't seen the epi from last night yet saw a few sex but they were in the bus and tami was telling her how to cough... Grown woman with kids smh


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> IDK why but Suzie reminds me of a dinosaur.



This and I'm dead!!! She looks like she lost the Barney audition


----------



## addisonshopper

No ma'am. No ma'am. Tami , baby where I come from you take another bishes purse your immediately asking for that chin to be checked right after I call the police. 
I mean who does she really think she is "Jesus Christ of the latter day saints " that nobody can say anything about her. At this point I would say it in her face , behind her back, to her left , to her right an at an 30 degree angle ,  that she is a bum bish with no class. Her hair a mess and her body ain't better off either. 
I'm sorry I used to like tami but now she is just trifling.  She a switch hitter who in my opinion does not keep it real. She is a falsehood liability. 
I can't stomach this show any longer. Done with it and I'm un- following evelyn , Shaunie an tami from twitter. The no longer get an ounce of respect or support from me.


----------



## tweegy

*dead 100x* at Royce's face when her dad called her needy!!! Baha


----------



## tweegy

I'm trying with this epi but for the past 10mins it's all about Royce whining and crying and I have no idea why...


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> No ma'am. No ma'am. Tami , baby where I come from you take another bishes purse your immediately asking for that chin to be checked right after I call the police.
> I mean who does she really think she is "Jesus Christ of the latter day saints " that nobody can say anything about her. At this point I would say it in her face , behind her back, to her left , to her right an at an 30 degree angle ,  that she is a bum bish with no class. Her hair a mess and her body ain't better off either.
> I'm sorry I used to like tami but now she is just trifling.  She a switch hitter who in my opinion does not keep it real. She is a falsehood liability.
> I can't stomach this show any longer. Done with it and I'm un- following evelyn , Shaunie an tami from twitter. The no longer get an ounce of respect or support from me.



I'm so tired of hearing "Where I come from...", but in the next breath she talks about getting her anger under control and moving on in life.

I'm so glad Keisha just sat there and looked at her stoned face.  Nothing like a person arguing and the other not saying anything, it just makes the person arguing look like a damn fool.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing "Where I come from...", but in the next breath she talks about getting her anger under control and moving on in life.
> 
> I'm so glad Keisha just sat there and looked at her stoned face. Nothing like a person arguing and the other not saying anything, it just makes the person arguing look like a damn fool.


 
I agree, but a part of me wanted her to get up and leave.  No way in hell I am going to let someone talk to me like they crazy.  She has to have known it was Suzie running her mouth (Suzie looked scared as hell Tami was going to reveal her source).

Last week I was at a lounge with friends having drinks and dinner, and one of my friends drank way to much, and got into it with me (she was loud and acting crazy.  I was sitting less then 1 foot from her and there was no need for her to get so loud). I told her lower her voice, she would not, so I paid my half, said good night to the others and left. I then let her have it the next day.  I told her, you will not talk to me like I am your child or like you're crazy, and you will never talk to me like some chicken head from the projects.

It drives me crazy, they can talk smack about people behind their back, but call someone else out, when they do it.  My DVR cut off early, so I did not see the preview for next week.  They steal her purse, WTF?!?!


----------



## tweegy

I cannot believe what I'm seeing I agree with you guys these girls are real mess... They never gave the girl a chance tami is a mess and hasn't changed from her real world days


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I agree, but a part of me wanted her to get up and leave.  No way in hell I am going to let someone talk to me like they crazy.  She has to have known it was Suzie running her mouth (Suzie looked scared as hell Tami was going to reveal her source).
> 
> Last week I was at a lounge with friends having drinks and dinner, and one of my friends drank way to much, and got into it with me (she was loud and acting crazy.  I was sitting less then 1 foot from her and there was no need for her to get so loud). I told her lower her voice, she would not, so I paid my half, said good night to the others and left. I then let her have it the next day.  I told her, you will not talk to me like I am your child or like you're crazy, and you will never talk to me like some chicken head from the projects.
> 
> It drives me crazy, they can talk smack about people behind their back, but call someone else out, when they do it.  My DVR cut off early, so I did not see the preview for next week.  They steal her purse, WTF?!?!



Tami stole Keisha's purse, but then they go 'hunting her down' after she filed a police report for a missing item.

That REALLY sets Tami off, because you know 'where she's from..." they just deal with it.  Well, where Keisha is from they deal with it to, with the police.

There is a scene showing Keisha crying, asking for her purse and her phone and to get her off the island.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:
			
		

> I agree, but a part of me wanted her to get up and leave.  No way in hell I am going to let someone talk to me like they crazy.  She has to have known it was Suzie running her mouth (Suzie looked scared as hell Tami was going to reveal her source).
> 
> Last week I was at a lounge with friends having drinks and dinner, and one of my friends drank way to much, and got into it with me (she was loud and acting crazy.  I was sitting less then 1 foot from her and there was no need for her to get so loud). I told her lower her voice, she would not, so I paid my half, said good night to the others and left. I then let her have it the next day.  I told her, you will not talk to me like I am your child or like you're crazy, and you will never talk to me like some chicken head from the projects.
> 
> It drives me crazy, they can talk smack about people behind their back, but call someone else out, when they do it.  My DVR cut off early, so I did not see the preview for next week.  They steal her purse, WTF?!?!



I agree !!! I am just shocked at that...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami stole Keisha's purse, but then they go 'hunting her down' after she filed a police report for a missing item.
> 
> That REALLY sets Tami off, because you know 'where she's from..." they just deal with it. Well, where Keisha is from they deal with it to, with the police.
> 
> There is a scene showing Keisha crying, asking for her purse and her phone and to get her off the island.


 

OH HELL NO!!!!

Keisha knew what kind of women these birds were and was an idiot to join this show.  Now, I don't know if this is all fake, but Tami and Eve being birds is 100% real (you can't fake that).  The fact they all sat there while Tami went in on this poor girl, made me so mad.  Also, how dare you make fun of her for not wanting to go into the water with the sharks, when your fat a$$ didn't go in either. How dare you question this girl's coughing (she was not coughing on YOU, and the last time I checked, when you cough forward, germs go to the front, not spin around to the back).  

The fact that Tami gets twisted on one damn drink is bonkers. If you can't hold your damn liquor, DON'T DRINK!!!  Getting to know people, by asking them how they met, is not a damn 20/20 interview (it's called adults getting to know one another).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> OH HELL NO!!!!
> 
> Keisha knew what kind of women these birds were and was an idiot to join this show.  Now, I don't know if this is all fake, but Tami and Eve being birds is 100% real (you can't fake that).  The fact they all sat there while Tami went in on this poor girl, made me so mad.  Also, how dare you make fun of her for not wanting to go into the water with the sharks, when your fat a$$ didn't go in either. How dare you question this girl's coughing (she was not coughing on YOU, and the last time I checked, when you cough forward, germs go to the front, not spin around to the back).
> 
> The fact that Tami gets twisted on one damn drink is bonkers. If you can't hold your damn liquor, DON'T DRINK!!!  Getting to know people, by asking them how they met, is not a damn 20/20 interview (it's called adults getting to know one another).



Tami needs a 12 step program, a straight jacket and a little padded white room.


----------



## tweegy

Keisha is obviously not about this life boo boo... Smh roughing her up for reporting HER own purse was stolen smh....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami needs a 12 step program, a straight jacket and a little padded white room.


 
Since it is almost over, I will watch, but I am done after this with this show. It's not even entertaining anymore. Chicken heads going postal on adults is not cool (exact reason I don't watch Mob Wives, Love and Hip Hop, BBW LA)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Since it is almost over, I will watch, but I am done after this with this show. It's not even entertaining anymore. Chicken heads going postal on adults is not cool (exact reason I don't watch Mob Wives, Love and Hip Hop, BBW LA)



It's an embarrassment...  I believe I'm done, too.


----------



## tweegy

I agree they were funny at first but now they are just too much


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Keisha is obviously not about this life boo boo... Smh roughing her up for reporting HER own purse was stolen smh....



Keisha should have gotten some of her cousins from the back woods of NC, to pay Tami a little visit!





I kid..  but, Tami knows that Keisha wasn't going to argue or fight with her, that's why she's always messing with her.

All of this "talking behind my back" has got me so confused, because that's all Tami, Eve, Suzie & Shauni do.  Now, at least with Royce, she owns up to what she's said.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's an embarrassment... I believe I'm done, too.


 
I really wish I was a millionaire and would pay for Jen's and Keisha's legal team to sue and once and for all put Eve and Tami in their place.  They need to learn you don't act this way (I don't give a damn where they came from). The real world is not the hood/ghetto


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Keisha should have gotten some of her cousins from the back woods of NC, to pay Tami a little visit!
> 
> I kid..  but, Tami knows that Keisha wasn't going to argue or fight with her, that's why she's always messing with her.
> 
> All of this "talking behind my back" has got me so confused, because that's all Tami, Eve, Suzie & Shauni do.  Now, at least with Royce, she owns up to what she's said.



Exactly ! Why didn't she go in o one of the other girls like that pssh please tami is nothing but a bully and a thief!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Keisha should have gotten some of her cousins from the back woods of NC, to pay Tami a little visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid.. but, Tami knows that Keisha wasn't going to argue or fight with her, that's why she's always messing with her.
> 
> All of this "talking behind my back" has got me so confused, because that's all Tami, Eve, Suzie & Shauni do. Now, at least with Royce, she owns up to what she's said.


 
Royce can't pick the right man to save her life, but she is no snitch and owns up to her smack.  I knew instantly it was Suzi running her mouth AGAIN.  What is wrong with this girl? Why is she so desperate to be a part of this group?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce's blog (the first part of her blog was about Dezmond & her father)

Moving on to Tahiti&#8230;if this wasn&#8217;t deja vu, I don&#8217;t know what is. I was honestly just hoping Kesha didn&#8217;t say her skin hurt. Tami seemed as though she was trying to find something to get upset about and she chose a cough. From the way the girls were seated in the car, to laughing and making faces behind Kesha&#8217;s back if you take a screen capture from that scene and mine from the van in Spain, it&#8217;s almost identical. 



I&#8217;m not sure what happened to Tami, but this isn&#8217;t the woman I&#8217;ve gotten to know. To see these women gang up on someone who has done nothing to them is embarrassing. I say ganging up because NO ONE did anything to stop it. If you don&#8217;t say anything you then become part of the problem. Who cares if Kesha was scared to get in the ocean with sharks and stingrays, I don&#8217;t believe I saw any of your asses in a swimsuit jumping in the water either. How are you going to call someone else scary when at least they put on the attire instead of saying &#8220;Oh Hell NO&#8221; in confessionals?????


I applaud Suzie and Kesha for appreciating what Tahiti had to offer and attempting to stay drama free. I find it amazing when alcohol is used as liquid courage and an excuse to turn into the HULK. Most times I drink, I get emotional, horny, and just want to dance&#8230;..:side-eye: lol. But if you know that drinks cause you to have a temper, why indulge just because everyone else is? The whole scene with Tami and Kesha I shook my head. At some point you have to look at yourself and say &#8220;Damn, that wasn&#8217;t a good look. I need to change the way I speak to people and handle things because I look crazy.&#8221; If you don&#8217;t see it, your &#8220;so-called&#8221; friends have and should tell you the same. Tami, if Evelyn and Shaunie found no problem with Kesha&#8217;s questions, it wasn&#8217;t up to you to find one. Tami, if you HEARD Kesha said all these things about you, why not call out the person who told you so you can get all three parties together.


I&#8217;m sure THAT PERSON was probably sitting at that table. I have an idea of two people who could&#8217;ve said it. One is known to talk a lot, and the other is a snake in the grass. If you&#8217;re going based off the footage that was shown, Kesha said &#8220;I seriously had to just NOT go off&#8230;and honestly, like, I could&#8217;ve came at Tami and said whatever I wanted to but there&#8217;s nothing I could&#8217;ve said that would&#8217;ve made her look worse than she was making herself look&#8230;Tami is like acting a fool&#8221; &#8230;She never said she wanted to, so why are you asking her to now??? The smirking on the side by Evelyn and Shaunie is a DAMN SHAME. Grown as women talking about a damn position! Grown *** women wanting to fight with no repercussions!I HEARD about what happened in Tahiti but seeing it now is an embarrassment and the sh!t is PISSING ME OFF!!!! GROWN *** AFRICAN AMERICAN WOMEN feeding into the stereotype already placed on us&#8230;plus two!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> It's an embarrassment...  I believe I'm done, too.


I was done after I saw the preview of this season and I saw Evelyn jump up on the table to get to Jen who was wearing head to toe an outfit from the Sears Kardashian Kollection


----------



## tweegy

I just want these ladies to try that crap with the line backers from the la basketball wives !!!!


Talk about get stung!


----------



## Sassys

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I was done after I saw the preview of this season and I saw Evelyn jump up on the table to get to Jen who was wearing *head to toe an outfit from the Sears Kardashian Kollection*


 

You are a MESS LMAO


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Royce's blog (the first part of her blog was about Dezmond & her father)
> 
> Moving on to Tahitiif this wasnt deja vu, I dont know what is. I was honestly just hoping Kesha didnt say her skin hurt. Tami seemed as though she was trying to find something to get upset about and she chose a cough. From the way the girls were seated in the car, to laughing and making faces behind Keshas back if you take a screen capture from that scene and mine from the van in Spain, its almost identical.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure what happened to Tami, but this isnt the woman Ive gotten to know. To see these women gang up on someone who has done nothing to them is embarrassing. I say ganging up because NO ONE did anything to stop it. If you dont say anything you then become part of the problem. Who cares if Kesha was scared to get in the ocean with sharks and stingrays, I dont believe I saw any of your asses in a swimsuit jumping in the water either. How are you going to call someone else scary when at least they put on the attire instead of saying Oh Hell NO in confessionals?????
> 
> 
> I applaud Suzie and Kesha for appreciating what Tahiti had to offer and attempting to stay drama free. I find it amazing when alcohol is used as liquid courage and an excuse to turn into the HULK. Most times I drink, I get emotional, horny, and just want to dance..:side-eye: lol. But if you know that drinks cause you to have a temper, why indulge just because everyone else is? The whole scene with Tami and Kesha I shook my head. At some point you have to look at yourself and say Damn, that wasnt a good look. I need to change the way I speak to people and handle things because I look crazy. If you dont see it, your so-called friends have and should tell you the same. Tami, if Evelyn and Shaunie found no problem with Keshas questions, it wasnt up to you to find one. Tami, if you HEARD Kesha said all these things about you, why not call out the person who told you so you can get all three parties together.
> 
> 
> Im sure THAT PERSON was probably sitting at that table. I have an idea of two people who couldve said it. One is known to talk a lot, and the other is a snake in the grass. If youre going based off the footage that was shown, Kesha said I seriously had to just NOT go offand honestly, like, I couldve came at Tami and said whatever I wanted to but theres nothing I couldve said that wouldve made her look worse than she was making herself lookTami is like acting a fool She never said she wanted to, so why are you asking her to now??? The smirking on the side by Evelyn and Shaunie is a DAMN SHAME. Grown as women talking about a damn position! Grown *** women wanting to fight with no repercussions!I HEARD about what happened in Tahiti but seeing it now is an embarrassment and the sh!t is PISSING ME OFF!!!! GROWN *** AFRICAN AMERICAN WOMEN feeding into the stereotype already placed on usplus two!!!!!!!!


 

It's a shame Royce can speak the truth.com; yet has no clue about men


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I just want these ladies to try that crap with the line backers from the la basketball wives !!!!
> 
> 
> Talk about get stung!



I can't see Tami pulling that crap with Jackie Christie.  Laura is no longer linebacker-ish, she's lost a lot of weight.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I can't see Tami pulling that crap with Jackie Christie.  Laura is no longer linebacker-ish, she's lost a lot of weight.



Jackie was the person I was trying to remember the name!!! Tami would be shushed with a clothes line tackle from Jackie if she even glared at her purse in a thieving way....


----------



## addisonshopper

Yes.  I'm embarrassed as well, but then again I am not cause in no way does this behavior represent all African American women , Latina women , bi-racial women, white women or women of any culture.  The race that these baboons come from is called "trash".  Thirsty , ****ty women who dated, married and slept with men who had money hoping they would cash in and make it rich. Shaunie is terrible for this. As the so called den mother she should have stood up and stopped tami. For sure tami not goin to buck on her , that's her bread and butter mama.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't see Tami pulling that crap with Jackie Christie.  Laura is no longer linebacker-ish, she's lost a lot of weight.



Not for nothing but both Jackie and Tami are in need of some psychiatric help.
However, Jackie is harmless, Tami on the other hand is either going to end up with a bullet in her head or in the Big House.
I feel sorry for her, why is she so damn angry? I doubt that she was violated by a woman.
That poor thing needs medication ASAP!
She is a mean drunk and her behavior is ugly.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Tami, Shaunie & Evelyn was so pathetic, did anyone see their faces when Tami was going off on Kesha, they were so enjoying it as for Suzie she's nothing but a flip flopper, she's the the #1 cause for most of the drama between all these women, b/c she's so desperate to be in the "circle".  I guarantee she's the one who ran back to Tami and told her that.  

Then when they were at the excursion w the sting rays, when Kesha was undecided on getting in one of them said, "Oh no you ARE getting in" and saying how they were getting annoyed with her bc she was undecided...bullying someone into getting into water w sharks, these women are so SAD and PATHETIC!

You have to be some sad a$$ people to find reason to be annoyed and miserable in paradise.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Yes. I'm embarrassed as well, but then again I am not cause in no way does this behavior represent all African American women , Latina women , bi-racial women, white women or women of any culture. The race that these baboons come from is called "trash". Thirsty , ****ty women who dated, married and slept with men who had money hoping they would cash in and make it rich. Shaunie is terrible for this. As the so called den mother she should have stood up and stopped tami. For sure tami not goin to buck on her , that's her bread and butter mama.


 
I am disappointed in Shaunie too, BUT, Shaunie can not make people act the fool.  If women want to act up and make themselves look like idiots on tv, and Shaunie gets a pay check for it, she is going to take it and run with it.  Now, if I was Executive Producer, I would never appear on camera with these fools, or go anywhere with them or associate with them, but I would make money off their dumba$$, if people are going to watch and bring me ratings/$$$


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> It's a shame Royce can speak the truth.com; yet has no clue about men



So true...I'm not even 7 minutes into the show and she seems to revert to this little girl with men.  Her father stating that she is "needy" is so spot on.  Live your own life, Royce....then the right man will fit into it!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Delta Queen said:


> Tami's just trying to egg on a confrontation. Remind me again why I watch this bunch of middle school girls.


 

Prob waiting like me for someone to go off on Tami & Evelyn and punch one of them straight in the big mouth.

& then smack Shaunie for always looking like a deer caught in head lights when you know all about what's going on & then onto Suzie for always causing the drama.


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> So true...I'm not even 7 minutes into the show and she seems to revert to this little girl with men. Her father stating that she is "needy" is so spot on. Live your own life, Royce....then the right man will fit into it!


 
Oh, I had to fast forward when the water works started and during the lunch with her Dad.  I have no tolereance for that lol


----------



## needloub

Chantilly0379 said:


> *Prob waiting like me for someone to go off on Tami & Evelyn* and punch one of them straight in the big mouth.
> 
> & then smack Shaunie for always looking like a deer caught in head lights when you know all about what's going on & then onto Suzie for always causing the drama.



I just wish one person would just call them out and tell them that no one wants to be a part of their "life."  Selling your soul (among other things) for baubles...


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Oh, I had to fast forward when the water works started and during the lunch with her Dad.  I have no tolereance for that lol



I love how her father continued eating his food during her tantrum


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> I love how her father continued eating his food during her tantrum


 
LOL, because he goes through this foolishness every damn year with her.


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> I just wish one person would just call them out and tell them that no one wants to be a part of their "life." Selling your soul (among other things) for baubles...


 

I want to know, What the F$#% is "THE LIFE"!!  I can't seem to figure out what the hell Eve is talking about when she CONSTANTLY says that.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> I agree, but a part of me wanted her to get up and leave. No way in hell I am going to let someone talk to me like they crazy. She has to have known it was Suzie running her mouth *(Suzie looked scared as hell Tami was going to reveal her source).*
> 
> Last week I was at a lounge with friends having drinks and dinner, and one of my friends drank way to much, and got into it with me (she was loud and acting crazy. I was sitting less then 1 foot from her and there was no need for her to get so loud). I told her lower her voice, she would not, so I paid my half, said good night to the others and left. I then let her have it the next day. I told her, you will not talk to me like I am your child or like you're crazy, and you will never talk to me like some chicken head from the projects.
> 
> It drives me crazy, they can talk smack about people behind their back, but call someone else out, when they do it. My DVR cut off early, so I did not see the preview for next week. They steal her purse, WTF?!?!


 
you noticed that too!


----------



## Ladybug09

llmar304 said:


> LMAO @ this, I tune in to this thread every week to get my laugh on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Me too! I only catch this show in passing, but the comments here....too much! lol


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> I want to know, What the F$#% is "THE LIFE"!!  I can't seem to figure out what the hell Eve is talking about when she CONSTANTLY says that.



Her life consists of nastiness or slackness (like most West Indians would say LOL!)...I would elaborate but I need to keep it "PG."


----------



## Ladybug09

monicamacatubal said:


> It's disgusting watching these "grown" women act so petty. How embarrassing!! I hope they are not like this in real life. They HAVE to be acting cause normal people do not act like this.



Whether it's acting or not, they sound and LOOK stupid.


----------



## tweegy

needloub said:
			
		

> Her life consists of nastiness or slackness (like most West Indians would say LOL!)...I would elaborate but I need to keep it "PG."



And comess!


----------



## needloub

tweegy said:


> And comess!



  How could I forget that word?!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami is a muddasc-unt


----------



## addisonshopper

I am going to go out on a limb here and blame Royce's father for how needy she is.. She desperately wants approval from her father on her life choices.   I can get with him on not being happy about the next man she keeps falling in love with, but come on when she told him she got the part in the play he was not enthused or happy for her-- he gave her no encouragement or even a good job for getting the gig. her screaming and pleading to her father looks like how my 3 year old acts when he wants candy or a popsicle... she is begging for her fathers love and attention and he just aint giving it to her. This to me goes beyond her choices of men, but how he has raised her, he seems cold and indifferent. He seems to be a controlling a$$hole ( for lack of a better set of words) Like if she got a failing grade in school, he would ice her out all week. If things werent done exactly as he planned for them, then he wont approve. Thats just my take here. There seems to be some deep rooted issues here. Royce is looking for a daddy not a man..


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and blame Royce's father for how needy she is.. She desperately wants approval from her father on her life choices.   I can get with him on not being happy about the next man she keeps falling in love with, but come on when she told him she got the part in the play he was not enthused or happy for her-- he gave her no encouragement or even a good job for getting the gig. her screaming and pleading to her father looks like how my 3 year old acts when he wants candy or a popsicle... she is begging for her fathers love and attention and he just aint giving it to her. This to me goes beyond her choices of men, but how he has raised her, he seems cold and indifferent. He seems to be a controlling a$$hole ( for lack of a better set of words) Like if she got a failing grade in school, he would ice her out all week. If things werent done exactly as he planned for them, then he wont approve. Thats just my take here. There seems to be some deep rooted issues here. Royce is looking for a daddy not a man..



BINGO!  She said the relationship with her father has been cold since HS, when she decided to stop running track.

Damn, daddy still mad about not running track????


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> I am disappointed in Shaunie too, BUT, Shaunie can not make people act the fool.  If women want to act up and make themselves look like idiots on tv, and Shaunie gets a pay check for it, she is going to take it and run with it.  Now, if I was Executive Producer, I would never appear on camera with these fools, or go anywhere with them or associate with them, but I would make money off their dumba$$, if people are going to watch and bring me ratings/$$$



I am sorry but I cant give Shaunie a pass on this, especially since she has kids, girls, young teenage years girls.  She would not like her kids to be treated like this or for any of her so called friends to stand by and watch.. I am sorry she is  women a black women and she is feeding into the stero-type by supporting this behavior and getting rich off of it. I mean does she really need the money, she got a hefty settlement from Shaq and she got eleven- ninety-nine kids, so she getting child support.. she can sustain a great lifestyle from what she gets from Shaq and wise investments.  not by exploiting women in this demeanor....it was entertaining in the beginning, but now the bullying and other reckless behavior is just awful. Insinuating that pressing charges on someone for assaulting you is wrong- is sending the wrong example to young people or young women all over the world. Like you are just supposed to accept being attacked or assaulted and bullied and do nothing is insane......or meet a man on the internet- twitter- goto meet him and sleep with him on the first night is ok- ITS NOT- people are getting killed and raped doing this... and to make it worse they are glamorizing them getting married...sorry but most of the time when you sleep with a man on the first night- it goes no further than that-they are called one night stands... 
your setting an example that you can sleep with a pro- athlete on the first night and he will marry you---
sorry about the long winded paragraphs- but this bothers me. I have a 16 year old and this is not what I want her seeing and growing up and believing...or emulating  - she was bullied in middle school and it was hell.. she had to leave school several times cause she was so upset.. and the school did nothing- nothing at all


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO! She said the relationship with her father has been cold since HS, when she decided to stop running track.
> 
> *Damn, daddy still mad about not running track*????


 


My guess is Royce was the type of kid that did not stick to one thing. She probably was the type of kid to beg for gymnastics/soccer/volleyball lessons, then quit after 2 weeks and her parents got sick and tired of constantly spending money on things she did not maintain for awhile. Her Dad, probably is like, oh now you want to be an actress, last week you wanted to be a singer, week before you wanted to be a teacher, 2 months ago, you wanted to be a doctor.  My brother is the same way and it is annoying.

I am going through a similar thing with my damn cousin. Last wek, she said she is getting married in Jamaica 12/2013, yesterday, she changed it to LA 12/2013, this morning it was on a cruise 12/2013 and this afternoon, it's summer 2013.  I am ready to bash her damn head in the wall. I really need for her to take her a$$ to the courthouse and just marry her no good trash/only knows 4 words in his vocabulary baby daddy and stop working my nerves and stop sending me pics of maid of honor dresses for a wedding that is supposedly over a year away.

Sorry, had to vent there...


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO!  She said the relationship with her father has been cold since HS, when she decided to stop running track.
> 
> Damn, daddy still mad about not running track????



I didnt even hear her say that. I tune out when she is on the show... I root for her only because she has a son to raise and she is the only one that keeps it real, plus Dwight Howard is trying to do her dirty...


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> I am sorry but I cant give Shaunie a pass on this, especially since she has kids, girls, young teenage years girls. She would not like her kids to be treated like this or for any of her so called friends to stand by and watch.. I am sorry she is women a black women and she is feeding into the stero-type by supporting this behavior and getting rich off of it. I mean does she really need the money, she got a hefty settlement from Shaq and *she got eleven- ninety-nine kids*, so she getting child support.. she can sustain a great lifestyle from what she gets from Shaq and wise investments. not by exploiting women in this demeanor....it was entertaining in the beginning, but now the bullying and other reckless behavior is just awful. Insinuating that pressing charges on someone for assaulting you is wrong- is sending the wrong example to young people or young women all over the world. Like you are just supposed to accept being attacked or assaulted and bullied and do nothing is insane......or meet a man on the internet- twitter- goto meet him and sleep with him on the first night is ok- ITS NOT- people are getting killed and raped doing this... and to make it worse they are glamorizing them getting married...sorry but most of the time when you sleep with a man on the first night- it goes no further than that-they are called one night stands...
> your setting an example that you can sleep with a pro- athlete on the first night and he will marry you---
> sorry about the long winded paragraphs- but this bothers me. I have a 16 year old and this is not what I want her seeing and growing up and believing...or emulating - she was bullied in middle school and it was hell.. she had to leave school several times cause she was so upset.. and the school did nothing- nothing at all


 
I agree with you, but again she is not putting a gun to their heads to act like this.
*she got eleven- ninety-nine kids *

Does she also appear on the LA version (I don't watch)


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> I didnt even hear her say that. I tune out when she is on the show... I root for her only because she has a son to raise and she is the only one that keeps it real, plus Dwight Howard is trying to do her dirty...



the track comment is from her blog:


The relationship between my dad and I has been damaged for years.* It started going downhill when I was in high school and I decided I no longer wanted to run track. *Yes, I was good, but I didnt love it. I come from a family FULL of athletes, most of whom ran track and still hold a few records in Florida for relays and single races. My love stopped when it felt more like a job than something I loved to do because it was forced on me. Since the day I decided I wanted to continue dancing and cheering competitively I havent felt good enough for my dad.



Part of me thinks he still resents me for that. Even when it comes to my son Braylon. He has all these hopes and dreams for Braylon as do I, but if we dont agree, Im dumb, ignorant, not understanding English, or hes worried about him. I miss the relationship I used to have with my dad when wed go fishing, have long talks, laugh and just have fun. I dont have fun with my dad anymore, I get lectured. I always get told when Im doing something wrong in his opinion, but never praised when Ive done something great. Sometimes I just want a hug from him. Some sort of compliment or applauseThats what I meant when I said I just wanted him to be my dad. 



Those two scenes were not only about Dezmon and Braylon, a lot had to do with my career that was edited out. If you listen closely before Dezmon walked up my dad was telling me to give up dancing. Why? Because HE THINKS I need to concentrate on my acting more. I JUST did two different plays (one in Detroit, one in New York) and instead of saying good job, he said Oh, and thats good enough for you, huh? No, its not good enough for me, but dammit Im proud of myself. 



As far as dancing my Apprentice Company JUST had their show this weekend (see footage below) and this was their first EVER showcaseThe Charter 17. Some of these girls have never danced before, and in seven months they looked like this. Im not giving up on my acting career but Im also NEVER giving up on dance. Its always been my outlet and my purge and I love these girls. My dad actually came to the show this weekend after saying he wasnt and I think he got a completely different outlook on what I actually do. I think within the past few months hes starting to realize Im a giver not a receiver. Im a lover not a fighter, but I will FIGHT for what I love.


As far as Dezmon goes, I was upset that he cosigned my dad because Dezmon came to visit me a lot more than I did him at that point. I was confused and hurt because he was trying to relieve a stressful situation by saying the wrong thing. APPARENTLY he meant when we were together twenty four hours a day someone needed to leave for a few hours here and there so we both had equal space. I understand that but the conversation shouldve been had away from my father who already has NO IDEA who his daughter is because as you heard, I speak to my mother a lot moreshes my BEST FRIEND. 



I will NEVER be needy in my life when it comes to a man or life period. According to my mom, friends and even Dezmon, my biggest fault is not asking for help. I always say I got this, Dont worry about me, or Im straight. Im also everyones hero with no shoulder left for me: Cue Beyonces Save The Hero songAll in all, Dezmon does love me, I know that. I love him too. Its just hard for me at times to listen so I shut down and walk away. Right? Maybe not, but its what I do


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> I agree with you, but again she is not putting a gun to their heads to act like this.
> *she got eleven- ninety-nine kids :roflmfao:*
> 
> Does she also appear on the LA version (I don't watch)



glad I got you rolling...
and keep looking them bridesmaid dresses.. you know shaquita and pookie gonna get married....lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

I know I shouldn't laugh, but while Royce was crying, stomping off and being mad at her father, Mr. Reed was just sitting there eating his food as if nothing ever happened.  I guess he didn't want good food to go to waste!


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> glad I got you rolling...
> and keep looking them bridesmaid dresses.. you know shaquita and pookie gonna get married....lmao


 
SMH.  He's "trailer park trash" no pookies in his family


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> the track comment is from her blog:
> 
> 
> The relationship between my dad and I has been damaged for years.* It started going downhill when I was in high school and I decided I no longer wanted to run track. *Yes, I was good, but I didnt love it. I come from a family FULL of athletes, most of whom ran track and still hold a few records in Florida for relays and single races. My love stopped when it felt more like a job than something I loved to do because it was forced on me. Since the day I decided I wanted to continue dancing and cheering competitively I havent felt good enough for my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of me thinks he still resents me for that. Even when it comes to my son Braylon. He has all these hopes and dreams for Braylon as do I, but if we dont agree, Im dumb, ignorant, not understanding English, or hes worried about him. I miss the relationship I used to have with my dad when wed go fishing, have long talks, laugh and just have fun. I dont have fun with my dad anymore, I get lectured. I always get told when Im doing something wrong in his opinion, but never praised when Ive done something great. Sometimes I just want a hug from him. Some sort of compliment or applauseThats what I meant when I said I just wanted him to be my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> Those two scenes were not only about Dezmon and Braylon, a lot had to do with my career that was edited out. If you listen closely before Dezmon walked up my dad was telling me to give up dancing. Why? Because HE THINKS I need to concentrate on my acting more. I JUST did two different plays (one in Detroit, one in New York) and instead of saying good job, he said Oh, and thats good enough for you, huh? No, its not good enough for me, but dammit Im proud of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as dancing my Apprentice Company JUST had their show this weekend (see footage below) and this was their first EVER showcaseThe Charter 17. Some of these girls have never danced before, and in seven months they looked like this. Im not giving up on my acting career but Im also NEVER giving up on dance. Its always been my outlet and my purge and I love these girls. My dad actually came to the show this weekend after saying he wasnt and I think he got a completely different outlook on what I actually do. I think within the past few months hes starting to realize Im a giver not a receiver. Im a lover not a fighter, but I will FIGHT for what I love.
> 
> 
> As far as Dezmon goes, I was upset that he cosigned my dad because Dezmon came to visit me a lot more than I did him at that point. I was confused and hurt because he was trying to relieve a stressful situation by saying the wrong thing. APPARENTLY he meant when we were together twenty four hours a day someone needed to leave for a few hours here and there so we both had equal space. I understand that but the conversation shouldve been had away from my father who already has NO IDEA who his daughter is because as you heard, I speak to my mother a lot moreshes my BEST FRIEND.
> 
> 
> 
> I will NEVER be needy in my life when it comes to a man or life period. According to my mom, friends and even Dezmon, my biggest fault is not asking for help. I always say I got this, Dont worry about me, or Im straight. Im also everyones hero with no shoulder left for me: Cue Beyonces Save The Hero songAll in all, Dezmon does love me, I know that. I love him too. Its just hard for me at times to listen so I shut down and walk away. Right? Maybe not, but its what I do




well damn my synopsis was dead on and I dont even read blogs--- she just co-signed everything i said earlier.. i hit the head on the nail (patting myself on the back)..lol
wow poor child that father is something else...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but while Royce was crying, stomping off and being mad at her father, Mr. Reed was just sitting there eating his food as if nothing ever happened. I guess he didn't want good food to go to waste!


 
 I saw that LMAO. I was DYING!!

Sort of like when a 2year old throws themself on the floor in the stores and a parent steps right over them and keeps it moving, while the kid is still in the isle on the floor


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> SMH.  He's "trailer park trash" no pookies in his family



opps sorry=- I mean Johnny-Rae or Jun-yah (spoken with the two front teeth missing accent)....;p;


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> I saw that LMAO. I was DYING!!
> 
> Sort of like when a 2year old throws themself on the floor in the stores and a parent steps right over them and keeps it moving, while the kid is still in the isle on the floor


yes- I said this man aint paying her no more attention then the man on the moon... he could give a damn....lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> opps sorry=- I mean Johnny-Rae or Jun-yah (spoken with the two front teeth missing accent)....;p;



I can't with you today....

I imagine Jun-yah looks like the cook with the gold teeth on Welcome to Sweetie Pies


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> opps sorry=- I mean Johnny-Rae or Jun-yah (spoken with the two front teeth missing accent)....;p;


 

Yep that is him.  Man only knows 4 words (sh$t, damn, F&%^ and hate).  I always refer to him as sh$t, damn, F&%^, hate (not kidding).  Can't stand him and no one in my family likes him. None of her friends like him and he has to be the ugliest man I have ever laid eyes on (not kidding).  Everytime I show his picture, people cringe in horror (my brother swears he has the "monster").


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't with you today....
> 
> I imagine Jun-yah looks like the cook with the gold teeth on Welcome to Sweetie Pies


 
I'll take Jun-yah over this uneducated trash my cousin is marrying. I have told my cousin once, I have told her a thousand times, you do NOT marry and have a child with the rebound guy after leaving the man we all adored (together for 7 years)


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> Yep that is him.  Man only knows 4 words (sh$t, damn, F&%^ and hate).  I always refer to him as sh$t, damn, F&%^, hate (not kidding).  Can't stand him and no one in my family likes him. None of her friends like him and he has to be the ugliest man I have ever laid eyes on (not kidding).  Everytime I show his picture, people cringe in horror (my brother swears he has the "monster").



please please please provide a picture- I need that in my life!!!! now right now...
i keep imagining your description in my head-- me and Dc- need visuals... i'll be your best friend...
I an channeling one of the characters from the duck call show..


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't with you today....
> 
> I imagine Jun-yah looks like the cook with the gold teeth on Welcome to Sweetie Pies



yes you can cause I aint got nothing but time today..its raining outside and I got some hours to kill before I goto BINGO tonight...


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> please please please provide a picture- I need that in my life!!!! now right now...
> i keep imagining your description in my head-- me and Dc- need visuals... i'll be your best friend...
> I an channeling one of the characters from the duck call show..


 
I don't have my Ipad with me, but I promise to do it when I get home (I just put a reminder on my phone).  I showed my boss once, and she said "Please take that out of my office right now"


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> yes you can cause I aint got nothing but time today..its raining outside and I got some hours to kill before I goto BINGO tonight...



BINGO???  where da heck you playing Bingo in the middle of the week??  **gets out Bingo stamp in case you extend an invite**


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> I don't have my Ipad with me, but I promise to do it when I get home (I just put a reminder on my phone).  I showed my boss once, and she said "Please take that out of my office right now"



thank you, thank you, thank you.....:urock:


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> thank you, thank you, thank you.....:urock:


 

When I PM you, make sure you are not eating or have a full stomach.


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> When I PM you, make sure you are not eating or have a full stomach.



gotcha-- roger that


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO???  where da heck you playing Bingo in the middle of the week??  **gets out Bingo stamp in case you extend an invite**



girl I am up here in the suburbs of montgomery county-- we got bingo mon- sun.... hunty... a complete devistation to the nation - ETHEREAL..
yes hunty I won 750 a few weeks ago-- paid for this indian remy body wave and my new hermes clic-- dont sleep on the bingo-- hugh- even last year was able to buy my LV 55 keepall with all bingo winnings..


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but while Royce was crying, stomping off and being mad at her father, Mr. Reed was just sitting there eating his food as if nothing ever happened. I guess he didn't want good food to go to waste!


 
I was so thinking the same thing!


----------



## needloub

Her father wasn't going to waste his food on his daughter's foolishness! LOL!


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> Her father wasn't going to waste his food on his daughter's foolishness! LOL!


 

HELLO, cause you know damn well, VH1 took care of the bill (he would be a fool to waste that shrimp cocktail )


----------



## chantal1922

Ya'll are cracking me up today  I need to start playing bingo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> girl I am up here in the suburbs of montgomery county-- we got bingo mon- sun.... hunty... a complete devistation to the nation - ETHEREAL..
> yes hunty I won 750 a few weeks ago-- paid for this indian remy body wave and my new hermes clic-- dont sleep on the bingo-- hugh- even last year was able to buy my LV 55 keepall with all bingo winnings..



say what now???

clearly, I need to get into bingo!


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing "Where I come from...", but in the next breath she talks about getting her anger under control and moving on in life.
> 
> *I'm so glad Keisha just sat there and looked at her stoned face.  Nothing like a person arguing and the other not saying anything, it just makes the person arguing look like a damn fool.*



True indeed I would have done the same thing. You really can't argue with people like that. Remember the last time Kesha told her to please not call her a ***** and Tami just kept on. Ugh I can't!  Last night really upset me and I felt so bad for Kesha. Tami and Evelyn are the worse. Bullies!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Ugh just watched the latest epi and i am officially done with Tami, she is an out and out bully and only picks on those she thinks are weaker than her, what she fails to realise is that Keisha is not weaker than her, she just chooses to behave in a classy manner. Keisha looked so beautiful sitting there whilst Tami was going off on her, Tami could only ever hope to be half that thin and half that beautiful and act with even a smidgen of that class.

Royce needs some counselling, she IS needy, and she is immature, her father has her number there, she just fails to see that father knows best.

Suzie was obviously the one that told Tami whatever version she told her of what Keisha said, 'cause we know it didn't come from Royce, she ain't about getting involved in the drama and throwing her friends under the bus like that. On the other hand, i do think that Keisha should maybe of said nothing at all, there would of been nothing for Suzie to run back and say if Keisha had said nothing at all, and for that i agree with Tami- if you don't intend to say it to my face then don't say it at all.

x


----------



## pquiles

Does anyone remember Tami from Real World?  She started playing around with David.. Another cast member... Then she went beserk on him, switched it up and got the guy kicked off the show.   Tami is very fake and a hypocrite.  I've begun to tune her out, put the TV on mute when he speaks.


----------



## pquiles

tweegy said:
			
		

> Exactly ! Why didn't she go in o one of the other girls like that pssh please tami is nothing but a bully and a thief!!!



This!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes, she went crazy one minute and was laughing in the next scene.  David got kicked off. That was when MTV had no tolerance policy.


----------



## surlygirl

pquiles said:


> Does anyone remember Tami from Real World?  She started playing around with David.. Another cast member... Then she went beserk on him, switched it up and got the guy kicked off the show.   Tami is very fake and a hypocrite.  I've begun to tune her out, put the TV on mute when he speaks.



"it wasn't not funny!"

"we can go head up in this motherf****r!

I remember when she had her jaw wired shut to lose weight. And a whole bunch of other mess that shall remain on film forever thanks to MTV! And now she's a proponent of "taking your beating".


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:
			
		

> Oh, I had to fast forward when the water works started and during the lunch with her Dad.  I have no tolereance for that lol



Me too!  Oh my goodness... It was just too damn much to see Royce like this.  Even my 13y.o. Son was like... "Mom, she's worse than (lil Sister) and more annoying sounding".


----------



## Queenie719

pquiles said:


> Me too!  Oh my goodness... It was just too damn much to see Royce like this.  Even my 13y.o. Son was like... "Mom, she's worse than (lil Sister) and more annoying sounding".



OMG if she said "and it suuuuucks" one more time lol


----------



## pquiles

surlygirl said:
			
		

> "it wasn't not funny!"
> 
> "we can go head up in this motherf****r!
> 
> I remember when she had her jaw wired shut to lose weight. And a whole bunch of other mess that shall remain on film forever thanks to MTV! And now she's a proponent of "taking your beating".



She's a hypocrite... I am disgusted with her this season.  I am proud that Keisha refused to yell back at her or stoop (sit down) to the level of Tami.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:
			
		

> I agree, but a part of me wanted her to get up and leave.  No way in hell I am going to let someone talk to me like they crazy.  She has to have known it was Suzie running her mouth (Suzie looked scared as hell Tami was going to reveal her source).
> 
> Last week I was at a lounge with friends having drinks and dinner, and one of my friends drank way to much, and got into it with me (she was loud and acting crazy.  I was sitting less then 1 foot from her and there was no need for her to get so loud). I told her lower her voice, she would not, so I paid my half, said good night to the others and left. I then let her have it the next day.  I told her, you will not talk to me like I am your child or like you're crazy, and you will never talk to me like some chicken head from the projects.
> 
> It drives me crazy, they can talk smack about people behind their back, but call someone else out, when they do it.  My DVR cut off early, so I did not see the preview for next week.  They steal her purse, WTF?!?!



I too wish Keisha would've gotten up and left. I can't imagine myself sitting there, just entertaining crazy. 




			
				Sassys said:
			
		

> OH HELL NO!!!!
> 
> Keisha knew what kind of women these birds were and was an idiot to join this show.  Now, I don't know if this is all fake, but Tami and Eve being birds is 100% real (you can't fake that).  The fact they all sat there while Tami went in on this poor girl, made me so mad.  Also, how dare you make fun of her for not wanting to go into the water with the sharks, when your fat a$$ didn't go in either. How dare you question this girl's coughing (she was not coughing on YOU, and the last time I checked, when you cough forward, germs go to the front, not spin around to the back).
> 
> The fact that Tami gets twisted on one damn drink is bonkers. If you can't hold your damn liquor, DON'T DRINK!!!  Getting to know people, by asking them how they met, is not a damn 20/20 interview (it's called adults getting to know one another).



((sigh)) I can't bold on this iPad but I'm agreeing with Keisha knowing what she signed up for; therefore, I don't feel sorry for her but I hate how much of a bully Tami is towards her and Tami oughta be shame trying/wanting to fight someone so much smaller than her azz. 




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Tami needs a 12 step program, a straight jacket and a little padded white room.



Don't forget the tranquilizer and group prayer. 




			
				Sassys said:
			
		

> Since it is almost over, I will watch, but I am done after this with this show. It's not even entertaining anymore. Chicken heads going postal on adults is not cool (exact reason I don't watch Mob Wives, Love and Hip Hop, BBW LA)



Same here but I'm still not sure on BBW LA just yet. Draya kinda won me over towards the end of that first season and I just gotta see what happened to Jackie and how she's trying to twist things now. For the most part, LA chicks knew how to act and didn't want to come off as ratchet as Miami but&hellip; we'll see.


----------



## JosiePotenza

addisonshopper said:
			
		

> I am going to go out on a limb here and blame Royce's father for how needy she is.. She desperately wants approval from her father on her life choices.   I can get with him on not being happy about the next man she keeps falling in love with, but come on when she told him she got the part in the play he was not enthused or happy for her-- he gave her no encouragement or even a good job for getting the gig. her screaming and pleading to her father looks like how my 3 year old acts when he wants candy or a popsicle... she is begging for her fathers love and attention and he just aint giving it to her. This to me goes beyond her choices of men, but how he has raised her, he seems cold and indifferent. He seems to be a controlling a$$hole ( for lack of a better set of words) Like if she got a failing grade in school, he would ice her out all week. If things werent done exactly as he planned for them, then he wont approve. Thats just my take here. There seems to be some deep rooted issues here. Royce is looking for a daddy not a man..



Church!!! Amen all up and through this. *waves local funeral home fan* 



			
				addisonshopper said:
			
		

> I am sorry but I cant give Shaunie a pass on this, especially since she has kids, girls, young teenage years girls.  She would not like her kids to be treated like this or for any of her so called friends to stand by and watch.. I am sorry she is  women a black women and she is feeding into the stero-type by supporting this behavior and getting rich off of it. I mean does she really need the money, she got a hefty settlement from Shaq and she got eleven- ninety-nine kids, so she getting child support.. she can sustain a great lifestyle from what she gets from Shaq and wise investments.  not by exploiting women in this demeanor....it was entertaining in the beginning, but now the bullying and other reckless behavior is just awful. Insinuating that pressing charges on someone for assaulting you is wrong- is sending the wrong example to young people or young women all over the world. Like you are just supposed to accept being attacked or assaulted and bullied and do nothing is insane......or meet a man on the internet- twitter- goto meet him and sleep with him on the first night is ok- ITS NOT- people are getting killed and raped doing this... and to make it worse they are glamorizing them getting married...sorry but most of the time when you sleep with a man on the first night- it goes no further than that-they are called one night stands...
> your setting an example that you can sleep with a pro- athlete on the first night and he will marry you---
> sorry about the long winded paragraphs- but this bothers me. I have a 16 year old and this is not what I want her seeing and growing up and believing...or emulating  - she was bullied in middle school and it was hell.. she had to leave school several times cause she was so upset.. and the school did nothing- nothing at all



You be knowing! So on point. 




			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't laugh, but while Royce was crying, stomping off and being mad at her father, Mr. Reed was just sitting there eating his food as if nothing ever happened.  I guess he didn't want good food to go to waste!



I was laughing thinking, "Ol' dude must be hungry or he ain't letting his $9.00 go to waste."




			
				pquiles said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember Tami from Real World?  She started playing around with David.. Another cast member... Then she went beserk on him, switched it up and got the guy kicked off the show.   Tami is very fake and a hypocrite.  I've begun to tune her out, put the TV on mute when he speaks.


 
Didn't she call or have someone to call the police on David? Either way, she got him kicked off the show and if that ain't "snitching" &hellip;for someone just playing around with you and who was supposedly a friend. Tami know she need to stop. I can't stand such simple-minded women. I hate to even refer to her as a woman because it's offensive to us women. She and Evelyn carry themselves like coons. Like they have rabies. Pitiful. 





			
				surlygirl said:
			
		

> "it wasn't not funny!"
> 
> "we can go head up in this motherf****r!
> 
> I remember when she had her jaw wired shut to lose weight. And a whole bunch of other mess that shall remain on film forever thanks to MTV! And now she's a proponent of "taking your beating".



"it wasn't not funny!" &hellip;STILL funny. I mean, I will seriously never forget that ish.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kesha's blog...

http://keshanichols.tumblr.com/post/22718421731/basketball-wives-episode-12

Basketball Wives - Episode 12
It has been difficult for me to decide what to include in this blog entry.  As a person who prides myself on turning lemons in lemonade, I had no idea how to turn the negative display of human behavior seen in Episode 12 into something positive, until now.  Instead of knit picking, pointing fingers and calling names, I decided to educate myself on the issue at hand.  I would like to share some of this information with you now, because when we know better, we do better.

Definition of the word &#8220;Bully&#8221;:

Noun: 
1.    A person who is habitually cruel or overbearing
2.   A hired ruffian; a thug

Verb:
1.    To treat in an overbearing or intimidating manner
2.   To force one&#8217;s way aggressively or by intimidation

Bullying is an act of repeated aggressive behavior in order to intentionally hurt another person, physically or mentally. Bullying is characterized by an individual behaving in a certain way to gain power over another person.
Once I had a grasp on exactly what bullying was, I wanted to know why?  Why do people bully?  Here is what I found:
Studies have shown that envy and resentment may be motives for bullying.  Research on the self-esteem of bullies has produced equivocal results. While some bullies are arrogant and narcissistic, others can use bullying as a tool to conceal shame or anxiety or to boost self-esteem: by demeaning others, the abuser feels empowered.
I asked myself many times, as most victims of bullies do, why me?  What did I do to deserve this type of treatment?  The answer is absolutely nothing.  Bullying has nothing to do with the victim and everything to do with the internal struggle of the bully.  Bullies are simply crying out for attention that they cannot receive in other ways.  It is actually quite sad, especially when seen in adults. 
Previously, when I would think of bullies and bullying, I would picture a group of big kids picking on a smaller kid on the playground.  It was only after watching myself get bullied did I realize that adult bullying exists. I found the following information interesting, informative and extremely familiar.
There are several different types of adult bullies.
1.    Narcissistic Adult Bully: This type of adult bully is self-centered and does not share empathy with others. Additionally, there is little anxiety about consequences. He or she seems to feel good about him or herself, but in reality has a brittle narcissism that requires putting others down.
2.   Impulsive Adult Bully: Adult bullies in this category are more spontaneous and plan their bullying out less. Even if consequences are likely, this adult bully has a hard time restraining his or her behavior.
3.  Physical Bully: While adult bullying rarely turns to physical confrontation, there are, nonetheless, bullies that use physicality. In some cases, the adult bully may not actually physically harm the victim, but may use the threat of harm, or physical domination through looming. Additionally, a physical bully may damage or steal a victim&#8217;s property, rather than physically confronting the victim.
4.   Verbal Adult Bully: Words can be quite damaging. Adult bullies who use this type of tactic may start rumors about the victim, or use sarcastic or demeaning language to dominate or humiliate another person. This subtle type of bullying also has the advantage - to the bully - of being difficult to document.
5.    Secondary Adult Bully: This is someone who does not initiate the bullying, but joins in so that he or she does not actually become a victim down the road. Secondary bullies may feel bad about what they are doing, but are more concerned about protecting themselves.
Not all bullies fit into one category.  Some adult bullies possess a variety of traits from each.  The question is, how do we handle these adult bullies?  In my research, I am yet to find the answer.  At this point, all I can do is bring awareness to the fact that adult bullying exists and should not be a behavior that is glorified.
One never knows the personal struggles an individual is going through at any given moment and we need to be cautious and careful with one another.  If you are unable to come to a common ground, it is best to agree to disagree, exit stage left and remove yourself from the situation and the person that is bringing negativity into your life.
What I experienced was extremely difficult and emotional for me, as I&#8217;m sure it is for all victims of bullying.  Unfortunately, I had to relive my personal experience by watching it happen on national television.  At the same time, I now have a platform to bring awareness to the issue of adult bullying in today&#8217;s society.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Kesha's blog...
> 
> http://keshanichols.tumblr.com/post/22718421731/basketball-wives-episode-12
> 
> Basketball Wives - Episode 12
> It has been difficult for me to decide what to include in this blog entry. As a person who prides myself on turning lemons in lemonade, I had no idea how to turn the negative display of human behavior seen in Episode 12 into something positive, until now. Instead of knit picking, pointing fingers and calling names, I decided to educate myself on the issue at hand. I would like to share some of this information with you now, because when we know better, we do better.
> 
> Definition of the word Bully:
> 
> Noun:
> 1. A person who is habitually cruel or overbearing
> 2. A hired ruffian; a thug
> 
> Verb:
> 1. To treat in an overbearing or intimidating manner
> 2. To force ones way aggressively or by intimidation
> 
> Bullying is an act of repeated aggressive behavior in order to intentionally hurt another person, physically or mentally. Bullying is characterized by an individual behaving in a certain way to gain power over another person.
> Once I had a grasp on exactly what bullying was, I wanted to know why? Why do people bully? Here is what I found:
> Studies have shown that envy and resentment may be motives for bullying. Research on the self-esteem of bullies has produced equivocal results. While some bullies are arrogant and narcissistic, others can use bullying as a tool to conceal shame or anxiety or to boost self-esteem: by demeaning others, the abuser feels empowered.
> I asked myself many times, as most victims of bullies do, why me? What did I do to deserve this type of treatment? The answer is absolutely nothing. Bullying has nothing to do with the victim and everything to do with the internal struggle of the bully. Bullies are simply crying out for attention that they cannot receive in other ways. It is actually quite sad, especially when seen in adults.
> Previously, when I would think of bullies and bullying, I would picture a group of big kids picking on a smaller kid on the playground. It was only after watching myself get bullied did I realize that adult bullying exists. I found the following information interesting, informative and extremely familiar.
> There are several different types of adult bullies.
> 1. Narcissistic Adult Bully: This type of adult bully is self-centered and does not share empathy with others. Additionally, there is little anxiety about consequences. He or she seems to feel good about him or herself, but in reality has a brittle narcissism that requires putting others down.
> 2. Impulsive Adult Bully: Adult bullies in this category are more spontaneous and plan their bullying out less. Even if consequences are likely, this adult bully has a hard time restraining his or her behavior.
> 3. Physical Bully: While adult bullying rarely turns to physical confrontation, there are, nonetheless, bullies that use physicality. In some cases, the adult bully may not actually physically harm the victim, but may use the threat of harm, or physical domination through looming. Additionally, a physical bully may damage or steal a victims property, rather than physically confronting the victim.
> 4. Verbal Adult Bully: Words can be quite damaging. Adult bullies who use this type of tactic may start rumors about the victim, or use sarcastic or demeaning language to dominate or humiliate another person. This subtle type of bullying also has the advantage - to the bully - of being difficult to document.
> 5. Secondary Adult Bully: This is someone who does not initiate the bullying, but joins in so that he or she does not actually become a victim down the road. Secondary bullies may feel bad about what they are doing, but are more concerned about protecting themselves.
> Not all bullies fit into one category. Some adult bullies possess a variety of traits from each. The question is, how do we handle these adult bullies? In my research, I am yet to find the answer. At this point, all I can do is bring awareness to the fact that adult bullying exists and should not be a behavior that is glorified.
> One never knows the personal struggles an individual is going through at any given moment and we need to be cautious and careful with one another. If you are unable to come to a common ground, it is best to agree to disagree, exit stage left and remove yourself from the situation and the person that is bringing negativity into your life.
> What I experienced was extremely difficult and emotional for me, as Im sure it is for all victims of bullying. Unfortunately, I had to relive my personal experience by watching it happen on national television. At the same time, I now have a platform to bring awareness to the issue of adult bullying in todays society.


 

Uh, we already know Tami and Evelyn are bullies, why is she writing a thesis lol


----------



## Chantilly0379

NYCBelle said:


> Kesha's blog...
> 
> http://keshanichols.tumblr.com/post/22718421731/basketball-wives-episode-12
> 
> Basketball Wives - Episode 12
> It has been difficult for me to decide what to include in this blog entry. As a person who prides myself on turning lemons in lemonade, I had no idea how to turn the negative display of human behavior seen in Episode 12 into something positive, until now. Instead of knit picking, pointing fingers and calling names, I decided to educate myself on the issue at hand. I would like to share some of this information with you now, because when we know better, we do better.
> 
> Definition of the word Bully:
> 
> Noun:
> 1. A person who is habitually cruel or overbearing
> 2. A hired ruffian; a thug
> 
> Verb:
> 1. To treat in an overbearing or intimidating manner
> 2. To force ones way aggressively or by intimidation
> 
> Bullying is an act of repeated aggressive behavior in order to intentionally hurt another person, physically or mentally. Bullying is characterized by an individual behaving in a certain way to gain power over another person.
> Once I had a grasp on exactly what bullying was, I wanted to know why? Why do people bully? Here is what I found:
> Studies have shown that envy and resentment may be motives for bullying. Research on the self-esteem of bullies has produced equivocal results. While some bullies are arrogant and narcissistic, others can use bullying as a tool to conceal shame or anxiety or to boost self-esteem: by demeaning others, the abuser feels empowered.
> I asked myself many times, as most victims of bullies do, why me? What did I do to deserve this type of treatment? The answer is absolutely nothing. Bullying has nothing to do with the victim and everything to do with the internal struggle of the bully. Bullies are simply crying out for attention that they cannot receive in other ways. It is actually quite sad, especially when seen in adults.
> Previously, when I would think of bullies and bullying, I would picture a group of big kids picking on a smaller kid on the playground. It was only after watching myself get bullied did I realize that adult bullying exists. I found the following information interesting, informative and extremely familiar.
> There are several different types of adult bullies.
> 1. Narcissistic Adult Bully: This type of adult bully is self-centered and does not share empathy with others. Additionally, there is little anxiety about consequences. He or she seems to feel good about him or herself, but in reality has a brittle narcissism that requires putting others down.
> 2. Impulsive Adult Bully: Adult bullies in this category are more spontaneous and plan their bullying out less. Even if consequences are likely, this adult bully has a hard time restraining his or her behavior.
> 3. Physical Bully: While adult bullying rarely turns to physical confrontation, there are, nonetheless, bullies that use physicality. In some cases, the adult bully may not actually physically harm the victim, but may use the threat of harm, or physical domination through looming. Additionally, a physical bully may damage or steal a victims property, rather than physically confronting the victim.
> 4. Verbal Adult Bully: Words can be quite damaging. Adult bullies who use this type of tactic may start rumors about the victim, or use sarcastic or demeaning language to dominate or humiliate another person. This subtle type of bullying also has the advantage - to the bully - of being difficult to document.
> 5. Secondary Adult Bully: This is someone who does not initiate the bullying, but joins in so that he or she does not actually become a victim down the road. Secondary bullies may feel bad about what they are doing, but are more concerned about protecting themselves.
> Not all bullies fit into one category. Some adult bullies possess a variety of traits from each. The question is, how do we handle these adult bullies? In my research, I am yet to find the answer. At this point, all I can do is bring awareness to the fact that adult bullying exists and should not be a behavior that is glorified.
> One never knows the personal struggles an individual is going through at any given moment and we need to be cautious and careful with one another. If you are unable to come to a common ground, it is best to agree to disagree, exit stage left and remove yourself from the situation and the person that is bringing negativity into your life.
> What I experienced was extremely difficult and emotional for me, as Im sure it is for all victims of bullying. Unfortunately, I had to relive my personal experience by watching it happen on national television. At the same time, I now have a platform to bring awareness to the issue of adult bullying in todays society.


 

Very interesting and Tami is all of those.


----------



## surlygirl

> *2. A hired ruffian; a thug*



ha! this made me lol.

I just finished watching the last episode, and I just cannot with these women. Shaunie should be ashamed of herself. she's just as bad as Ev sitting back and watching the scene unfold. and Suzie is going to get herself back in trouble with all that giggling and snickering.

When Tami was losing it on Kesha, she pointed at Suzie when she said "try to step to that b****!" or something like that.

and not sure who said that Suzie looks like a dinosaur, but she so does. there's a specific cartoon dino that I am thinking of, but can't remember the name.

I hate to admit that I'm interested to see how the reunion plays out, but I have to DVR so I can FF through Royce and her dad or Tami and her "therapist" or Jen and Kenya's friendship of convenience or anyone else with a boring storyline. I got through the last episode in about 15 minutes!


----------



## Sassys

Kesha Nichols Says She And Tami Roman Are Cool Now

Last night&#8217;s episode of Basketball Wives was pretty intense once Tami laid in to Kesha about talking about her behind her back. But even though the fight gets pretty heated, Kesha has piped up to say that the women are over it now. 

She tells Sister 2 Sister Magazine that after Tami suffered a heart attack back in March, their own personal drama became less important. &#8220;After Tami&#8217;s health scare,&#8221; Kesha says, &#8220;whatever drama was going on between us was out the window&#8230;I sent her an email telling her I hoped for a speedy recovery and was praying for her, and that&#8217;s the last I heard of it.&#8221; It&#8217;s not the last we&#8217;ll hear of it, since part two of their fight will play out next week, but it&#8217;s nice to hear some good Basketball Wives-related news once in a while!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Uh, we already know Tami and Evelyn are bullies, why is she writing a thesis lol



LOL because Tami and Evelyn fit into each category of bullying


----------



## tweegy

So things are cool with Kesha and tami but she blogged about bullying in her blog ...tami is gonna flip about that in the reunion wait and see...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Kesha Nichols Says She And Tami Roman Are Cool Now
> 
> Last nights episode of Basketball Wives was pretty intense once Tami laid in to Kesha about talking about her behind her back. But even though the fight gets pretty heated, Kesha has piped up to say that the women are over it now.
> 
> She tells Sister 2 Sister Magazine that after Tami suffered a heart attack back in March, their own personal drama became less important. After Tamis health scare, Kesha says, whatever drama was going on between us was out the windowI sent her an email telling her I hoped for a speedy recovery and was praying for her, and thats the last I heard of it. Its not the last well hear of it, since part two of their fight will play out next week, but its nice to hear some good Basketball Wives-related news once in a while!



if she sent her well wishes and hasn't heard from her, how is that being cool?

You steal with my property, we will NEVER be cool.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> So things are cool with Kesha and tami but she blogged about bullying in her blog ...tami is gonna flip about that in the reunion wait and see...


 
Are they having a reunion? I thought they said they were not going to do one, because Jen was suing.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Are they having a reunion? I thought they said they were not going to do one, because Jen was suing.




Oh.....Ummm I didn't know that... Well Kesha will just have to wait til next season to get herself tackled by Tami...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Are they having a reunion? I thought they said they were not going to do one, because Jen was suing.



I think the reunion is filming this weekend.


----------



## platinum_girly

NYCBelle said:


> Studies have shown that envy and resentment may be motives for bullying. Research on the self-esteem of bullies has produced equivocal results. While some bullies are arrogant and narcissistic, others can use bullying as a tool to conceal shame or anxiety or to boost self-esteem: by demeaning others, the abuser feels empowered.
> I asked myself many times, as most victims of bullies do, why me? What did I do to deserve this type of treatment? The answer is absolutely nothing. Bullying has nothing to do with the victim and everything to do with the internal struggle of the bully. Bullies are simply crying out for attention that they cannot receive in other ways. It is actually quite sad, especially when seen in adults.
> 
> 
> 4. Verbal Adult Bully: Words can be quite damaging. Adult bullies who use this type of tactic may start rumors about the victim, or use sarcastic or demeaning language to dominate or humiliate another person. This subtle type of bullying also has the advantage - to the bully - of being difficult to document.


 
This is exactly right, and i think because when people think of bullying they simply think of a gang of kids picking on another kid they are unaware when they themselves are acting like a bully to another person.

Most adult bullies that i have come across are very insecure and envious people that feel the need to put others down as a way of trying to make themselves feel better, even sometimes they want the object of their envy to completely disappear because then their jealousy would disappear with them....

I think the verbal adult bully can also apply to the internet and most likely this is where a lot of bullying behaviour will happen and of course will go unpunished because the bully is just an anonymous user hiding behind a computer.

Honestly i think the only way that you will truly 'win' with a bully is to either:
A, stand up to them and show them that they cannot belittle or scare you, you must not show any weakness, if you can prove that you will not stand for their antics then they most likely will back off. Like the old saying that they used to tell kids: 'If a bully hits you then hit them back twice as hard and they will never try it again', it may not always be the answer but it often works.

B, just completely ignore them (which i think is the route that Keisha tried to go) because if they get no response from you time and time again and they see no reaction or upset from what they are saying/doing to you then they will eventually get fed up and move on. There is only so many times that you can go off on somebody who treats you as though you are not there....

I admire that Keisha acted in such a ladylike manner, i know that i would not of kept so calm if somebody was up in my face and screaming and talking down to me, sorry to say but i would of taken route A, my temper would not of been able to be kept in check towards a bully.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Uh, we already know Tami and Evelyn are bullies, why is she writing a thesis lol



Girl for real! Did she pull that from Websters?

And it's not 'knit picking'!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The amazing part is that Suzie was in Keisha's same position not to long ago - remember when Eve was going in on her about their trip to Vegas.  She sat there just looking, not even coming to her defense or telling Tami to STOP.

IMO, she's a much of the problem, since she wasn't trying to find a solution.

Tami has to have mental problems.  There is no way a sane person goes from 0-60 over the dumbest stuff.  She also can't control her anger - first season she got into the fight with Even, next season Meeka, this season Keisha.

I'm sure her on-screen therapist must be so proud of her behavior. *sarcasm*


----------



## platinum_girly

Tami seems to go 'off' when she has had a drink, i don't think she can handle her licquor, she is one of those nasty drunks, it is a shame that she can't be a merry drunk, 'cause when she is funny she is hilariously funny (sigh)


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ right.  I'm either a laughing mess or horny when I'm drunk.  Some people get sad when they drink  - I don't understand them :lolots:

So in addition to counseling for her anger, she also needs an AA 12-step program.


----------



## Chantilly0379

pquiles said:


> Does anyone remember Tami from Real World? She started playing around with David.. Another cast member... Then she went beserk on him, switched it up and got the guy kicked off the show. Tami is very fake and a hypocrite. I've begun to tune her out, put the TV on mute when he speaks.


 

I remember this epi very well, that was some straight up bull$hit, when they kicked him out then stupid red face Beth eggen it on!  They were laughing and her bipolar tendencies kicked in and the switch got turned on.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ *right. I'm either a laughing mess or horny when I'm drunk. Some people get sad when they drink - I don't understand them* :lolots:
> 
> So in addition to counseling for her anger, she also needs an AA 12-step program.


 

That's what I'm saying!  If drinking made me upset and nut case, I wouldn't do it, but I'm happy/horny drunk too....  I will talk to people I don't even like when I'm drunk.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ right. *I'm either a laughing mess or horny* *when I'm drunk*. Some people get sad when they drink - I don't understand them :lolots:
> 
> So in addition to counseling for her anger, she also needs an AA 12-step program.


 
 you are such a Libra LMAO


----------



## Sassys

Laughing the entire time.  Also, she had a on a bra and panties, she was not naked SMH


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn wants to be a sexy bride for her July 4 wedding

Evelyn Lozada wants to leave her groom speechless when she walks down the aisle this summer!

When Evelyn walks down the aisle on July 4, everything's got to be right! She told Life & Style magazine that she knows all eyes will be on her for the big day as she weds Chad Ochocinco.

"There's extra pressure because you want everything to be perfect," Evelyn explained, adding that she's got a very specific image in mind for the wedding. "I want to look like a sex kitten walking down the aisle."

Pics: http://www.s2smagazine.com/stories/2012/05/evelyn-lozada-goes-dress-shopping


No matter how much lipstick you put on a pig; it's still a pig


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ right. I'm either a laughing mess or horny when I'm drunk. Some people get sad when they drink - I don't understand them :lolots:


 
Snap 
We had a neighbour that used to come round and drink with my mum and her friend on a weekend, well my mum and her friend would just chat and giggle like teenagers, the neighbour would ALWAYS get maudlin and start to cry, i just couldn't understand the point of her drinking if it made her feel that way


----------



## lho

Can't stand Tammi.  She's so ghetto and a total bully.  I'm glad Keisha didn't respond to her foolishness.  They need to get rid of Evelyn, Tammi and Suzy.  They're all insecure and total immature idiots.


----------



## NYCBelle

platinum_girly said:


> This is exactly right, and i think because when people think of bullying they simply think of a gang of kids picking on another kid they are unaware when they themselves are acting like a bully to another person.
> 
> Most adult bullies that i have come across are very insecure and envious people that feel the need to put others down as a way of trying to make themselves feel better, even sometimes they want the object of their envy to completely disappear because then their jealousy would disappear with them....
> 
> I think the verbal adult bully can also apply to the internet and most likely this is where a lot of bullying behaviour will happen and of course will go unpunished because the bully is just an anonymous user hiding behind a computer.
> 
> Honestly i think the only way that you will truly 'win' with a bully is to either:
> A, stand up to them and show them that they cannot belittle or scare you, you must not show any weakness, if you can prove that you will not stand for their antics then they most likely will back off. Like the old saying that they used to tell kids: 'If a bully hits you then hit them back twice as hard and they will never try it again', it may not always be the answer but it often works.
> 
> B, just completely ignore them (which i think is the route that Keisha tried to go) because if they get no response from you time and time again and they see no reaction or upset from what they are saying/doing to you then they will eventually get fed up and move on. There is only so many times that you can go off on somebody who treats you as though you are not there....
> 
> I admire that Keisha acted in such a ladylike manner, i know that i would not of kept so calm if somebody was up in my face and screaming and talking down to me, sorry to say but i would of taken route A, my temper would not of been able to be kept in check towards a bully.



I agree but knowing me I would do the ignoring part and let her make a fool of herself on her own. That gets them even more pissed lol


----------



## chantal1922

*Basketball Wives | Tami Roman Says She&#8217;s Being Bullied By The Public*


> Basketball Wives star Tami Roman is tired of being bullied, so everyone who is commenting on the show and her righteous behavior please stop it now. Tami can be a bully on television, but expects everyone to be silent on the matter.
> 
> Tami Roman is tired of the negativity and wants &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; viewers to stop bullying her and her co-stars.
> 
> &#8220;Waking up to negativity on Twitter, negativity on Facebook, negativity on blogs, it&#8217;s emotionally and mentally draining, and things people say because they think they know you for watching you one hour of the week, it can weigh on your psyche,&#8221; Tami told Sister 2 Sister.
> 
> While &#8220;BBW&#8221; viewers have deemed Tami one of the primary aggressors on the show, along with Evelyn Lozada, she explained her somewhat volatile personality traits are the result of past trauma, including the fact that she was raped multiple times.
> 
> &#8220;The way I&#8217;ve dealt with things over the course of my life comes from deep-routed issues,&#8221; said Tami, who doesn&#8217;t think critics think about how people&#8217;s life experiences affect their actions when they comment on her and her co-stars&#8217; behavior.
> 
> You don&#8217;t have to follow me on Twitter. You really don&#8217;t. You don&#8217;t have to like me on Facebook. You don&#8217;t have to do any of that. If you disagree with how I handle something or the way a moment went down, you can say that and you don&#8217;t have to call me a b!tc#. You don&#8217;t have to call me a lowlife. You don&#8217;t have to call me a hood rat. You don&#8217;t have to call me out my name to get your point across &#8211; S2S
> Source: Reality Wives



I need Tami to have a few seats! I am tired of her blaming her behavior on where she came from or her past. She is 41 years old. Own up to it. Plus she saying people don't have to call her out her name. I guess she forgot all the times she called the other women on the show names. She repeatedly  called Kiesha a bish. Instead of owning up to her gutter butt trollop hood rat ways she makes excuses. Look likes she acts all big and bad but can't take the heat.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Evelyn wants to be a sexy bride for her July 4 wedding
> 
> Evelyn Lozada wants to leave her groom speechless when she walks down the aisle this summer!
> 
> When Evelyn walks down the aisle on July 4, everything's got to be right! She told Life & Style magazine that she knows all eyes will be on her for the big day as she weds Chad Ochocinco.
> 
> "There's extra pressure because you want everything to be perfect," Evelyn explained, adding that she's got a very specific image in mind for the wedding. "I want to look like a sex kitten walking down the aisle."
> 
> Pics: http://www.s2smagazine.com/stories/2012/05/evelyn-lozada-goes-dress-shopping
> 
> 
> *No matter how much lipstick you put on a pig; it's still a pig*



That's the truth!


----------



## tory_c

Sassys said:


> Evelyn wants to be a sexy bride for her July 4 wedding
> 
> Evelyn Lozada wants to leave her groom speechless when she walks down the aisle this summer!
> 
> When Evelyn walks down the aisle on July 4, everything's got to be right! She told Life & Style magazine that she knows all eyes will be on her for the big day as she weds Chad Ochocinco.
> 
> "There's extra pressure because you want everything to be perfect," Evelyn explained, adding that she's got a very specific image in mind for the wedding. "I want to look like a sex kitten walking down the aisle."
> 
> Pics: http://www.s2smagazine.com/stories/2012/05/evelyn-lozada-goes-dress-shopping
> 
> 
> No matter how much lipstick you put on a pig; it's still a pig



Lmao! I could totally see her wearing one of those see through corset dresses like carrie underwood and tons of the women on those dress shows choose.


----------



## Sassys

tory_c said:


> Lmao! I could totally see her wearing one of those see through corset dresses like carrie underwood and tons of the women on those dress shows choose.


 

Well that is what she was suppose to wear, at her first wedding.  She then changed it to a cocktail dress.


----------



## kittenslingerie

DC-Cutie said:


> The amazing part is that Suzie was in Keisha's same position not to long ago - remember when Eve was going in on her about their trip to Vegas.  She sat there just looking, not even coming to her defense or telling Tami to STOP.
> 
> IMO, she's a much of the problem, since she wasn't trying to find a solution.
> 
> *Tami has to have mental problems.  There is no way a sane person goes from 0-60 over the dumbest stuff.  She also can't control her anger - first season she got into the fight with Even, next season Meeka, this season Keisha.
> 
> *I'm sure her on-screen therapist must be so proud of her behavior. *sarcasm*



Exactly what I was saying last season. Tami is capital C crazy.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> The amazing part is that Suzie was in Keisha's same position not to long ago - remember when Eve was going in on her about their trip to Vegas. She sat there just looking, not even coming to her defense or telling Tami to STOP.
> 
> IMO, she's a much of the problem, since she wasn't trying to find a solution.
> 
> Tami has to have mental problems. There is no way a sane person goes from 0-60 over the dumbest stuff. She also can't control her anger - first season she got into the fight with Even, next season Meeka, this season Keisha.
> 
> I'm sure her on-screen therapist must be so proud of her behavior. *sarcasm*


 
And how anyone can get twisted off a one drink (a shot at that), is beyond me. No way Tami is going to get a man.


----------



## lawchick

NYCBelle said:


> Kesha's blog...
> 
> http://keshanichols.tumblr.com/post/22718421731/basketball-wives-episode-12


 
Uh oh.  I am pretty sure Tami and some of the other "wives" are going to have something to say about this.  One she is blogging and look at what poor Jen is going through for her blog posts.  Although Kesha didn't name names we ALL which cast members this bullying entry applies to.  Secondly, the underlined words in this blog entry are done very puposely.  They are all true but we know how these chicks flip out when confronted with their behavior.


----------



## NYCBelle

lawchick said:


> Uh oh.  I am pretty sure Tami and some of the other "wives" are going to have something to say about this.  One she is blogging and look at what poor Jen is going through for her blog posts.  Although Kesha didn't name names we ALL which cast members this bullying entry applies to.  Secondly, the underlined words in this blog entry are done very puposely.  They are all true but we know how these chicks flip out when confronted with their behavior.



True indeed. They film the reunion tomorrow


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:
			
		

> Laughing the entire time.  Also, she had a on a bra and panties, she was not naked SMH
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pa0pqNDzp0">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> She has been a bully for YEARS
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahFYw_Faq0U">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp8RDbOSRKg">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoshI-99Mso">YouTube Link</a>



She is not mentally well. She insulted jon but when he came back with a response, she wants to cry about? So everyone is suppose to allow her free range to insult but doesnt want it back? 

Bully to the bone

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sassys said:


> And how anyone can get twisted off a one drink (a shot at that), is beyond me. No way Tami is going to get a man.



You're right about that.

I'm so sick of women in their 40's who have no problem going off on anyone (I'm looking at you Tami R, Kelly K-B, Ramona, etc) claiming to be victims of bullying. It's an insult to vulnerable people who really are bullied.


----------



## aprilmarch

Preview for Episode 13  http://blog.vh1.com/2012-05-11/basketball-wives-episode-13-sneak-peek-terrified/


----------



## lho

Keisha is so classy.  I really like that she didn't play victim or bad-mouth him.  She really doesn't belong on this show with that fool!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HblTAQlt8TQ


----------



## DC-Cutie

lho said:


> Keisha is so classy.  I really like that she didn't play victim or bad-mouth him.  She really doesn't belong on this show with that fool!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HblTAQlt8TQ



she probably didn't bad mouth him because she got a nice little parting gift (I think a couple million) and a condo.  There may have been something in writing to forbid her from bad mouthing him.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> *she probably didn't bad mouth him because she got a nice little parting gift (I think a couple million) and a condo.*  There may have been something in writing to forbid her from bad mouthing him.



Because if it wasn't for that, any woman would have bad-mouthed him throughout the interview!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Because if it wasn't for that, any woman would have bad-mouthed him throughout the interview!



yeah 

The interview would have went something like this:

DS: How are you feeling?
KN: How the hell do you think I'm feeling?  This lowdown dirty, no good son of a bish just left me high and dry at the alter.  I can't stand his azz right about now.  He did me dirty.  I lost money following his rusty butt and leaving my career.  Ladies, if you see him RUUUUUUNNN..  he ain't worth the trouble.
DS: oh, OK...


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah
> 
> The interview would have went something like this:
> 
> DS: How are you feeling?
> KN: How the hell do you think I'm feeling?  This lowdown dirty, no good son of a bish just left me high and dry at the alter.  I can't stand his azz right about now.  He did me dirty.  I lost money following his rusty butt and leaving my career.  Ladies, if you see him RUUUUUUNNN..  he ain't worth the trouble.
> DS: oh, OK...



Exactly!!


----------



## pollinilove

is richard with anyone now ?


----------



## pquiles

Chantilly0379 said:


> I remember this epi very well, that was some straight up bull$hit, when they kicked him out then stupid red face Beth eggen it on!  They were laughing and her bipolar tendencies kicked in and the switch got turned on.



I wish they would play that recording back when she's talking bout making leaps and bounds with her therapy!  I don't see it...  All I see is. Leap into the future... And bounds iinto deeper insanity!!


----------



## pquiles

Queenie719 said:


> OMG if she said "and it suuuuucks" one more time lol



I know right?!


----------



## addisonshopper

pollinilove said:
			
		

> is richard with anyone now ?



For some reason I think I remembered he married someone else shortly after he ditched her. 
It's a shame he did that.


----------



## chantal1922

addisonshopper said:


> For some reason I think I remembered he married someone else shortly after he ditched her.
> It's a shame he did that.


Yes Gawd your avi!


----------



## addisonshopper

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Yes Gawd your avi!



Yeeeeeeessssssss yesssssssss.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Yeeeeeeessssssss yesssssssss.


 
Oh damn at your avitar


----------



## New-New

Does anyone know when this seasons gonna end. It seems like its been dragging along forever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> Does anyone know when this seasons gonna end. It seems like its been dragging along forever.



time for these old hens to go back to their cages...


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:
			
		

> Oh damn at your avitar



Lmao. Ok. Ms dineva will be represented properly on tpf. Lol


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> time for these old hens to go back to their cages...



Cluck cluck cluck  cluck CLUCK !


----------



## shoegal

Just catching up... A work in process? Umm isn't it progress? She's still an idiot


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie is messy, messy, messy...


----------



## JosiePotenza

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Suzie is messy, messy, messy...



Extremely&hellip; and what she has failed to understand is that it's going to come back around to her.


----------



## New-New

These birds are so damn thirsty and extra. and the ones that aren't extra are messy as hell (i'm looking at you Shaunie).

i think i may be done with this show after this season.

oh here's a pic of vintage Tami from an episode of Half & Half (i was watching a marathon the other night on some random channel at 4:00 AM) she played some random hood chick in a bar.


----------



## Sassys

Why didn't Keisha have the camera man or producer get her purse. I would have stood there yelled out security, security


----------



## Sassys

I can not believe these tricks are going through her phone and purse


----------



## JosiePotenza

((sigh)) these birds need mental help. I already know I'm done after this season. Refuse to continue supporting such foolishness.


----------



## Sassys

This 40 something called her a child


----------



## shoegal

Sassys said:
			
		

> This 40 something called her a child



I know ... Ugh


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I can not believe these tricks are going through her phone and purse



i can.


----------



## ClassicFab

They should all be ashamed. I'm not watching after this season; this is ridiculous.


----------



## JosiePotenza

I never wish anything bad on anyone but I'm almost close to praying that something bad to happens to Suzie. I loathe this chick!


----------



## beantownSugar

Tami is so annoying


----------



## beantownSugar

She doesn't need to come up with a solution. I would've reported it as well because you don't just take someone's things.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Shaunie's a fool! A plan to get my mf bag back??! IT'S MY BAG!!! I'm callin the cops stupid!


----------



## tonij2000

I know violence doesn't solve anything but an azz whoopin would slow down Tami's shenanigans.


----------



## Sassys

I would have called the cops, f#%^ hotel security. If I had to lie and say the girl in room 424 raped me, so be it. Hotels do not like bad press and I would have made a nasty stink in front of all the hotel guest.


----------



## ClassicFab

Tami, bish is you serious?!?!?!? Keisha is acting like a child?!?!? You are holding her bag hostage and planning a prank on Kenya. Damn, I wish I could strangle Tami right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would have called the security, police, my attorney, VH1 headquarters... Everybody


----------



## JosiePotenza

Didn't Tami just have heart attack this year?


----------



## DC-Cutie

She did say "someone has my property". True statement.


----------



## Sassys

Act like a damn child in another country and take the consequences trick. I don't need your respect


----------



## New-New

po' Keisha

this is just mean at this point


----------



## ClassicFab

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have called the security, police, my attorney, VH1 headquarters... Everybody



Exactly. I might've even called Al Sharpton to get my stuff back.

Tami basically ruined this trip and now everybody has to deal with her BS. UGH! I need to go eat a cake pop, Tami has p***** me off!


----------



## beantownSugar

Seriously?


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> Didn't Tami just have heart attack this year?



Bish didn't have a heart attack, that was the devil coming after her soul and heartburn from a chipotle burrito bowl with extra hot sauce and pinto beans.


----------



## Sassys

F u Evelyn and Shaunie


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Keisha.  Po little tink tink. Reminds me of my bi-racial cousins that had a hard time fitting in, living in the back woods of NC.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Bish didn't have a heart attack, that was the devil coming after her soul and heartburn from a chipotle burrito bowl with extra hot sauce and pinto beans.



*crying*


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Keisha.  Po little tink tink. Reminds me of my bi-racial cousins that had a hard time fitting in, living in the back woods of NC.



I know exactly how she feels. Bullied about being biracial my whole life


----------



## JosiePotenza

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Bish didn't have a heart attack, that was the devil coming after her soul and heartburn from a chipotle burrito bowl with extra hot sauce and pinto beans.



*dying* LMAO!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Keisha should have went and put some drugs in tami's bag, so she'd have a nice little chat with customs at the airport....  Now what bish??


----------



## New-New

i've been watching the entire show like:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Who is reponsible for those my little pony wigs Jill Scott is wearing???


----------



## JosiePotenza

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Keisha should have went and put some drugs in tami's bag, so she'd have a nice little chat with customs at the airport....  Now what bish??



You kiliin me over here! Oh how hilarious that would be&hellip;


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I can not believe these tricks are going through her phone and purse




 They did WHAT???!!

smh no no no no...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I know exactly how she feels. Bullied about being biracial my whole life



My family is Lumbee Indian, so some of them have light ski with blond ish hair, while the others look like straight up European. So some of my cousins went though pure hell, because people didn't know thei background.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Who is reponsible for those my little pony wigs Jill Scott is wearing???



them s***s looked so damn synthetic. i'm surprised that they didn't melt or catch fire under the lights.


----------



## Sassys

I am ready to smack the sh!t out of Suzie


----------



## pollinilove

suzie has a big mouth she should have never ran back and told tammi


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I am ready to smack the sh!t out of Suzie



I want to drop kick her do hard that she no longer has a lisp.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Hypocrites, hypocrites, hypocrites


----------



## DC-Cutie

Im not a PETA person, but I hate to see people riding dolphins.


----------



## pollinilove

off topic what hotel was that i love the rooms looks like mini house


----------



## Sassys

How can they be in Kenya's room if she has not checked in yet


----------



## JosiePotenza

I'm glad that Evelyn recognizes that the treatment Keisha received from Tami was wrong but I wish she would've realized it earlier and intervened.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Suzy is dead wrong. Ev feels bad NOW?! Tami is delusional. Shaunie is weak...she should've stopped that ish. 

And i cannot believe Keisha said she should've done something but she was so upset. She should just zip it around these "women". 

And who cares who says what?!!??! Freedom of speech!! Tami is crazy. She said "not everyone can say what pleases Keisha" well, not everyone can say what pleases YOU!!


----------



## ClassicFab

Tami went to the front desk and pretended to be Kenya. Side-eye because she would need some ID.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

JosiePotenza said:


> I'm glad that Evelyn recognizes that the treatment Keisha received from Tami was wrong but I wish she would've realized it earlier and intervened.



yea, but it's so hypocritical. what...it's wrong because Keisha isn't fighting back and feels intimidated?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> How can they be in Kenya's room if she has not checked in yet



These are hardened criminals, they asked for her key at the desk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This episode is making my head hurt. I need an extra strength BC or Goody powder...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> These are hardened criminals, they asked for her key at the desk.



With no ID


----------



## JosiePotenza

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Suzy is dead wrong. Ev feels bad NOW?! Tami is delusional. Shaunie is weak...she should've stopped that ish.
> 
> And i cannot believe Keisha said she should've done something but she was so upset. She should just zip it around these "women".
> 
> And who cares who says what?!!??! Freedom of speech!! Tami is crazy. She said "not everyone can say what pleases Keisha" well, not everyone can say what pleases YOU!!



All of this!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> This episode is making my head hurt. I need an extra strength BC or Goody powder...



I am done with this show. These women are sick in the head


----------



## Jahpson

Tami is so gross and this show is gross


----------



## flsurfergirl3

now they're all gonna go against her watch. she's gonna say too much and there ya go...again


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Kesha should just play the quiet, intimidated victim. seems the only way to get respect around them. be weak or whoop they as$es!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ok now they are ALL talking about Tami!!!!!!! wtf?! they all get mad over this stuff and they do it all.the.time


----------



## Sassys

I see Tami's lipo was a waste of time and money


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I used to think Tami was ok but living in a car or whatever her damage is cannot excuse such behavior. And why are the rest Team Tami? To Evelyn's credit, she seems to be the only one who feels bad. And what did Keisha say that was so horrible, anyway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So tami got a tummy tuck for nothing. She has a beer gut.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> This episode is making my head hurt. I need an extra strength BC or Goody powder...



What you know about the bc's and goody.  That the good real stuff. 
Everybody knows (In my phaedras voice) you dont take another woman's purse. I personally would have not have left without it. Tammi is a loser in a first class way.  She is a non m effing factor. How dare she?  This is not what women do.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she only feels bad bc Kesha retreated.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I see Tami's lipo was a waste of time and money



We are truly sisters


----------



## Sassys

She was scared of going to jail in another country Evelyn. Stupid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> What you know about the bc's and goody.  That the good real stuff.
> Everybody knows (In my phaedras voice) you dont take another woman's purse. I personally would have not have left without it. Tammi is a loser in a first class way.  She is a non m effing factor. How dare she?  This is not what women do.



I got stopped in customs in Dubai over my stash of goody powder   It felt like an episode of lock up abroad...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

oh boy...enter Jen...now Ev can flip her switch and try to be bad bish again


----------



## JosiePotenza

I would've stayed and just not hang our with them. Bump all that traveling. I hate long flights.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> We are truly sisters


----------



## Sassys

JosiePotenza said:


> I would've stayed and just not hang our with them. Bump all that traveling. I hate long flights.



Agree


----------



## Delta Queen

flsurfergirl3 said:


> oh boy...enter Jen...now Ev can flip her switch and try to be bad bish again



Exactly what I was thinking, a repeat of tonight's show, with different bully and victim.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Y'all know suzie stayed back, so she could runtelldat to Jenn...


----------



## Sassys

4 more damn episodes and I am DONE


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> I would've stayed and just not hang our with them. Bump all that traveling. I hate long flights.



She could have hung out with Jenn.


----------



## JosiePotenza

Sassys said:
			
		

> I see Tami's lipo was a waste of time and money






			
				DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> So tami got a tummy tuck for nothing. She has a beer gut.



I was going to mention this. I guess she got money to blow. :-/


----------



## JosiePotenza

"the circle is no longer an 'O'- it's an 'L'" for LOSERS! (my little corny joke)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i have Jen's dress!!!  love her bag!! actually i'm returning the dress because i bought 5 other colors lol LOVE IT.


----------



## DC-Cutie

There goes suzie...  Running them lips


----------



## DC-Cutie

JosiePotenza said:


> "the circle is no longer an 'O'- it's an 'L'" for LOSERS! (my little corny joke)



That was the most broken circle to begin with.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> That was the most broken circle to begin with.


this...I'll probably watch this mess tomorrow..


----------



## tannedsilk

This is the most disturbing thing I have seen in a long time.  Tami was out of control, but the worse participants were Shaunie & Evelyn.  Bishes stood by and did not say *one word*.  The woman has to have hysterics before they realize she is distressed.  I'm disgusted, I just can't with these females.


----------



## addisonshopper

Terrible just terrible. 
My aunt told my grandma I was on drugs cause she found a single bc pack in my purse. Lol. They was about to put me in rehab. I laughed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm about to watch The Color Purple....  I need some uplifting, after watching these birds.


----------



## Jahpson

and whats the deal with the hotel giving Tami Kenya's room key without requiring a picture id? creepy


----------



## New-New

Jahpson said:


> and whats the deal with the hotel giving Tami Kenya's room key without requiring a picture id? creepy



More VH1 messiness. That was all the producers. 

I see you Shaunie.


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> More VH1 messiness. That was all the producers.
> 
> I see you Shaunie.



and speaking of messy. I'm going to need Shaunie to have an opinion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> and speaking of messy. I'm going to need Shaunie to have an opinion.



She does...at the forced hands of VH1. Did you read see the little speech she gave at the taping this weekend?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Jahpson said:


> and speaking of messy. I'm going to need Shaunie to have an opinion.



i know, it's almost like she didn't say anything bc she knows that's why she has this show...drama.


----------



## tweegy

What are y'all talking about?? Shaunie is her own woman! She's a business woman making it out here on her own...Shaq who?


----------



## tweegy

Going thru the girl's belongings...







And shame on Ev for her spray on abs...WHO is she tryna fool...

WTF at Susie, Tami's comments


----------



## Jahpson

Yeah Evelyn's figure is totally fake. She was banana shaped on season 1 and 2. Now she has a figure eight.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm about to watch The Color Purple....  I need some uplifting, after watching these birds.



The Color Purple is uplifting to you? That movie just made me mad as hayle.


----------



## tweegy

Tami is nasty nasty nasty...And those other girls are just as nasty for actually siding with Tami on this crap..Tami is bigger than me - but had she tried that crap around me - she would be spitting out salt water....


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> The Color Purple is uplifting to you? That movie just made me mad as hayle.



after watching tonight's episode, yes it's quite uplifting..  Any other time, heck no!

**sings**

Gawd is tryin' ta tell you something


----------



## tweegy

I Just cannot believe they are bringing this much drama to such a beautiful place..Are they serious??


----------



## tweegy

And of course the solution the ladies have is "they have to have a conversation" WTF


----------



## tweegy

Now I'm mad at kesha for STILL being there...


*Edit: Okay she's leaving..I would have side eyed her if she stayed.. 


Ev, Shaunie,....shut up..


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> after watching tonight's episode, yes it's quite uplifting..  Any other time, heck no!
> 
> **sings**
> 
> Gawd is tryin' ta tell you something




*clapping*

you and me will never part, la de da da


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Now I'm mad at kesha for STILL being there...
> 
> 
> *Edit: Okay she's leaving..I would have side eyed her if she stayed..
> 
> 
> Ev, Shaunie,....shut up..



I would have stayed, just not hung out with them..  

It would have KILLED Tami to see her there, having a good time, ignoring them.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have stayed, just not hung out with them..
> 
> It would have KILLED Tami to see her there, having a good time, ignoring them.




Yeah, I was thinking that but, you KNOW those birds would have either pushed to them to 'have a conversation' or Tami would have tried somemore ish.... I would think its better to put a ocean between us rather than tami ending up in it...


----------



## tweegy

LOL Jen's coming??! Hope she has 'find my iphone' installed


----------



## Queenie719

I just don't understand Ev and Shaunie not standing up for what was right in that situation.  I know Suzie wouldn't because she is a dimwit and has no spine, but Ev and Shaunie are supposed to be Tami's "friends" and so real.

I have a friend like Tami and I have on several occasions had to bring her back to reality and tell her she was dead WRONG.


----------



## needloub

I'm confused....these girls (ie. Tami, Evelyn, Shaunie) talk about the others all the time when they go out to eat, and it's fine.  But when the other ladies have a conversation among others, it's wrong?!?


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have called the security, police, my attorney, VH1 headquarters... Everybody





DC-Cutie said:


> Bish didn't have a heart attack, that was the devil coming after her soul and heartburn from a chipotle burrito bowl with extra hot sauce and pinto beans.





DC-Cutie said:


> Keisha should have went and put some drugs in tami's bag, so she'd have a nice little chat with customs at the airport....  Now what bish??





DC-Cutie said:


> I want to drop kick her do hard that she no longer has a lisp.





DC-Cutie said:


> So tami got a tummy tuck for nothing. She has a beer gut.



You're killing me!!!


----------



## surlygirl

ugh. this is ridiculous! Suzie is disgusting ... so pressed to be in the circle that she's still not in and won't be in. this show is bringing back suppressed memories from junior high! I am so not about this life!

and Ev and Shaunie are just as guilty by standing around knowing Tami is not only completely wrong, but a complete sociopath!

and it's not just about Keisha's background or something she allegedly said ... Tami is cray. actually, she's ignorant and crazy! and ain't no reasoning with that.

I just can't ... add me to those checking out. where's b. Scott?! all I can hear is him saying, "gutter butt trollopes"!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Tami looks like she smells of Newports and Hennessy! and anger management my eye! I'm mad that no one told Kesha that she could have swam with the dolphins without fearing for her life. jerks!

and the resort probably had to burn down and rebuild that hut with the stinky fish! they put it everywhere. who does that??!!


----------



## hunniesochic

^ idiots, hoodrat chicks...that's who.


----------



## hunniesochic

Of course Susie, the "b****" in the circle, is holding the dead fish. 

Can't stand her the most...her mouth just won't close.


----------



## SCNicki

Ok  on another note love keisha's bag!  Anyone know what bag that is?  Thanks!


----------



## NYCBelle

I was shocked watching this episode I even ended up crying!! I felt soooo bad for Kesha.  Tami was just way over the top and her behavior was uncalled for.  Even Nicki Minaj tweeted that she was disturbed by this episode lol I just don't know why Shaunie and Ev didn't tell Tami enough is enough...I guess Shaunie and the producers said to just let it ride out??  Tami was just malicious and then trying to make herself seem like the good one for holding onto her purse and saying the only reason she doesn't hit Kesha is because she looks helpless  

Something is really wrong inside with Tami, she needs a lot of help and anger management bootcamp!

Also the show got picked up for season 5...

http://www.examiner.com/article/basketball-wives-renewed-for-season-5


----------



## NYCBelle

Love this:

http://www.tvovermind.com/basketball-wives/basketball_wives_recap_tami/

A few days ago, Shaunie O'Neal, the high priestess of the Basketball Wives Ya-Ya Sisterhood, offered up (another) apology for the show's trip to crazy town this season. From a woman that claimed that Basketball Wives was a positive show, it was definitely an about-face, likely partially mentioned as a response to the growing criticism of the show and calm the waves of angry tweets crashing on each of the wives. Between the bullying that has been taking place over the last two seasons and the complicitness that all non-involved parties have shown, it's been an especially tumultuous time for Basketball Wives, one that could either make or break the show going forward.

And before tonight's episode, I still had a modicum of hope left that the show would find its way back. It's never been the highest form of entertainment or an especially thoughtful show, but it tended to keep itself in check and things never got that bad, considering. You had the typical thrown objects and screaming matches, of course; it just never became something that you had to worry about. But Tami's behavior tonight, y'all, was so far over the line that I cannot find an analogy appropriate enough to describe it. It was the type of vile, condescending, mean-spirited mean girls type malarkey that you thought everybody left behind in junior high; drunk or not, Tami was not a good person and had no excuse for any of her behavior. Not for arguing with Kesha, not for threatening her, not for taking her purse - none of it. The hypocritical taunting (calling Kesha a childish 30-something while being 40-something and essentially playing keep away), the God complex (making her apologize before getting the purse back), the victim blaming (talking about Kesha's thin skin) were all incredibly gross and unnerving to watch. I believe that reality TV can edit a perception of a person to be different than they actually are, but you have to give them the material to do so; that wasn't a CGI Tami Roman wreaking havoc all over Tahiti. That was real live Tami Roman embarrassing herself, her children, and every black woman in America with her behavior tonight and she has only herself to blame for it.

However, don't think that the other girls are off the hook. If anything, they made it much, much worse by either qualifying any criticism they had of Tami or just sitting back and watching it all go down. Which is why I think that Shaunie's apology is not to be taken seriously, since she got into the drama just as much as anybody else. Granted, tonight she (feebly) "stood up" to Tami, but let's look at what else she did tonight. For one, she was cackling in her confessional about Tami taking the purse; she willingly participated in the 5th grade prank on Kenya involving fish, and she never uttered a word while Tami dressed down Kesha before giving the purse up. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem and Shaunie implicitly co-signs every move, every insult, every aggressive bit of posturing that comes from Tami. If my boss tells me (verbally or non) that I'm doing something right, dammit, I'm going to keep doing it and that's exactly what Tami's doing. Look at Shaunie mentioning that she couldn't tell Tami not to take a drink because she's a grown woman. Granted, yes, Tami is grown and should (key word) know not to drink if it sets her off or if she's around somebody that she doesn't like. But she doesn't know how to do that, be it through a desire for camera time and/or a legitimate problem with alcohol, and it's the job of the other girls to help her learn when it's time to say no. It's called being a friend and looking out for your girl's best interests and the ladies of Basketball Wives might need to try doing that more often.

And it pisses me off that the ladies don't do anything to stop Kesha (or Kenya) from getting ganged up on and then they talk about how badly they feel. I mean, Evelyn crying (!!!) while pretty much agreeing with Tami and talking about how her actions were justified? Shaunie giggling about the latest bit of Tami bullying and then ending her sentence talking about how sad it is? Drunk *** Suzie indirectly starting this and then trying to pretend to be neutral? Ludicrous. All of it, absolutely ludicrous. All of these women talk about how real they are and how this ***** over here is fake, but none of them are real. Because being real is being human and being human is about being compassionate and kind to your fellow man. Not trying to convince a girl that had been terrorized, bullied, and humiliated to stay, not for altruistic or empathetic reasoning. No, not our wives. It was obviously a ploy to keep play-thing Kesha on the island for Tami's enjoyment, an awful display of behavior veiled as some form of "humanity" and whatnot. If they were human and had emotions and felt things, they would have done something more than weakly try to get her to stay on the island. They would have stood up for her, checked Tami, encouraged her to go home - something, anything would have been more productive than the timid concern for Kesha and ego stroking for Tami (how many times did they tell her that Kesha was scared of her?) that they gave.

Shaunie's apology is everything wrong with Basketball Wives. It's nothing more than lip service at this point, considering the fact that the same thing was mentioned last year, and arrogant lip service at that, with a little bit of delusion thrown in for good balance. As shown on tonight's episode, nobody feels bad for their actions, nobody takes responsibility, and nobody helped Kesha (and Kenya) from being attacked by a group of shifty, bored socialites with a serious case of arrested development. Basketball Wives has went from a fun guilty pleasure to a meaner, nastier version of high school and it'll keep getting worse until the ratings go down or the show is put to an end. And at this point, I'd be more than okay with seeing the last of "the circle" and everything they stand for.


----------



## .pursefiend.

hunniesochic said:


> Of course Susie, the "b****" in the circle, is holding the dead fish.
> 
> Can't stand her the most...*her mouth just won't close*.


 
literally and figuratively.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> Yeah Evelyn's figure is totally fake. She was banana shaped on season 1 and 2. Now she has a figure eight.


 
I saw the reunion pics, and her stomach looks weird to me.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> I saw the reunion pics, and her stomach looks weird to me.



Yeah it really does. She's wearing a high waisted skirt with a crop top...just looks weird on her


----------



## Chantilly0379

Ok, so before I read through everyone else&#8217;s thoughts on last night&#8217;s epi I just have to give mine.

It was almost unbearable to watch!  I think it actually mad my bloods pressure a little high.  To think that grown women act this way is outrageous!  

First of all if I were Keisha, I would have never apologized to some bish who took my $hit whether I left it or NOT!  I would have press charges and let that bish rot in a foreign country!
#2  Even if Tami could beat my a$$ we would have been swinging!  B/c you NEVER let someone $hit all over you b/c once they see they can they will continue to do so.
#3  For Evelyn, Shaunie and Dino Suzy to tell her she SHOULD apologize is absolutely ludicrous, if they really felt the way they did about how Tami was acting I would have stood up for Keisha & brought the purse back to her my damn shelf.

To Tami, Evelyn, Shaunie & Suzy, you are all some trifling hoes, & god don't sleep & he don't like ugly and ya'll are the ugliest & cattiest bunch of bishes I've ever seen! 

There got that off my chest!


----------



## Sassys

surlygirl said:


> ugh. this is ridiculous! Suzie is disgusting ... so pressed to be in the circle that she's still not in and won't be in. *this show is bringing back suppressed memories from junior high! I am so not about this life*!
> 
> and Ev and Shaunie are just as guilty by standing around knowing Tami is not only completely wrong, but a complete sociopath!
> 
> and it's not just about Keisha's background or something she allegedly said ... Tami is cray. actually, she's ignorant and crazy! and ain't no reasoning with that.
> 
> I just can't ... add me to those checking out. where's b. Scott?! all I can hear is him saying, "gutter butt trollopes"!!!


 
Agree.  As a biracial child, the girls would always tease me and pull my hair, saying things like, "you think you are so damn pretty because you have light skin and long hair". I would always scream at them, I can't help my skin color or how my mother does my hair. I ran into one of them recently, and she is huge (at least a size 20).  She knew who I was, and the look of gratification was all over my face as I was leaving the gym with my size 6/8 body . She kept staring at me, as we both were waiting for the bus, and I just stood there beaming.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> Yeah it really does. She's wearing a high waisted skirt with a crop top...just looks weird on her


 
Right, she has that lower pooch on her stomach and it makes the skirt look weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> Yeah it really does. She's wearing a high waisted skirt with a crop top...just looks weird on her



crop top turtleneck 

looks like she got lipo sculpture on her abs


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> Agree.  *As a biracial child, the girls would always tease me and pull my hair, saying things like, "you think you are so damn pretty because you have light skin and long hair".* I would always scream at them, I can't help my skin color or how my mother does my hair. I ran into one of them recently, and she is huge (at least a size 20).  She knew who I was, and the look of gratification was all over my face as I was leaving the gym with my size 6/8 body . She kept staring at me, as we both were waiting for the bus, and I just stood there beaming.



WOW  kids are so mean

LOL oh I'd be smiling too if I saw her


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> crop top turtleneck
> 
> looks like she got lipo sculpture on her abs


 
But the doctor forgot to do her lower abs.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> crop top turtleneck
> 
> looks like she got lipo sculpture on her abs



Yes!! Someone on twitter said her abs look like a stack of hamburger buns


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But the doctor forgot to do her lower abs.



Chad didn't pay for the whole abs...  I mean, she is like 'the last piece of pizza nobody wants'


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> WOW  kids are so mean
> 
> LOL oh I'd be smiling too if I saw her


 
You just don't know how much joy it brought to see Jeanette looking like a MESS!!  She tortured me in elementary school. She was always so skinny growing up and now she is beyond big.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Chad didn't pay for the whole abs... I mean, she is like 'the last piece of pizza nobody wants'


 
I can't with you


----------



## needloub

Chantilly0379 said:


> Ok, so before I read through everyone elses thoughts on last nights epi I just have to give mine.
> 
> It was almost unbearable to watch!  I think it actually mad my bloods pressure a little high.  To think that grown women act this way is outrageous!
> 
> First of all if I were Keisha, I would have never apologized to some bish who took my $hit whether I left it or NOT!  I would have press charges and let that bish rot in a foreign country!
> #2  *Even if Tami could beat my a$$ we would have been swinging! * B/c you NEVER let someone $hit all over you b/c once they see they can they will continue to do so.
> #3  For Evelyn, Shaunie and Dino Suzy to tell her she SHOULD apologize is absolutely ludicrous, if they really felt the way they did about how Tami was acting I would have stood up for Keisha & brought the purse back to her my damn shelf.
> 
> To Tami, Evelyn, Shaunie & Suzy, you are all some trifling hoes, & god don't sleep & he don't like ugly and ya'll are the ugliest & cattiest bunch of bishes I've ever seen!
> 
> There got that off my chest!


:boxing:  Just bob and weave Kesha!  Besides, Tami likes to sneak attack other woman, but when she starts "fighting," she just pulls hair.

I was so upset that Kesha asked for her bag!  This episode was so vile, so wrong, so upsetting, and just disgusting!  Sorry to say but I am so glad that Ev, Shaunie, Suzie, and Tami are receiving backlash for their behavior.  I never understood why they have fans...


----------



## Chantilly0379

NYCBelle said:


> I was shocked watching this episode I even ended up crying!! I felt soooo bad for Kesha. Tami was just way over the top and her behavior was uncalled for. Even Nicki Minaj tweeted that she was disturbed by this episode lol I just don't know why Shaunie and Ev didn't tell Tami enough is enough...I guess Shaunie and the producers said to just let it ride out?? Tami was just malicious and then trying to make herself seem like the good one for holding onto her purse and saying the only reason she doesn't hit Kesha is because she looks helpless
> 
> *Something is really wrong inside with Tami, she needs a lot of help and anger management bootcamp!*
> 
> Also the show got picked up for season 5...
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/basketball-wives-renewed-for-season-5


 

She needs Mo'Nique's Charm School!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> :boxing:  Just bob and weave Kesha!  Besides, Tami likes to sneak attack other woman, but when she starts "fighting," she just pulls hair.
> 
> I was so upset that Kesha asked for her bag!  This episode was so vile, so wrong, so upsetting, and just disgusting!  Sorry to say but I am so glad that Ev, Shaunie, Suzie, and Tami are receiving backlash for their behavior.  I never understood why they have fans...



I can imagine that their 'fan's are of the bird species.

Can't imagine an educated, professional, productive citizen being fans of these 'women' and I use that her VERY lightly.

You are silly - bob and weave as Martin/Shenaynay used to say "Bob.  Bob and use yo weave"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *I can imagine that their 'fan's are of the bird species*.
> 
> Can't imagine an educated, professional, productive citizen being fans of these 'women' and I use that her VERY lightly.
> 
> You are silly - bob and weave as Martin/Shenaynay used to say "Bob. Bob and use yo weave"


 
Exactly! 

I am really mad at Keisha for allowing that woman to come into her room and making her beg for her purse. I would have made Tami pay big time.  No way in hell, I am going to allow some trick to treat me like this, while the camera men and producers sit by and watch. I would have made a huge scene at that bar, and demand they pass me my purse.  All she had to do was demand the people at the bar, call the cops.  I would have made such a scene, the bar would have asked *everyone *to leave.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> You just don't know how much joy it brought to see Jeanette looking like a MESS!!  She tortured me in elementary school. She was always so skinny growing up and now she is beyond big.



bad karma...it always come back in some form


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I am really mad at Keisha for allowing that woman to come into her room and making her beg for her purse. I would have made Tami pay big time.  No way in hell, I am going to allow some trick to treat me like this, while the camera men and producers sit by and watch. I would have made a huge scene at that bar, and demand they pass me my purse.  All she had to do was demand the people at the bar, call the cops.  I would have made such a scene, the bar would have asked *everyone *to leave.



this is why I say, VH1 is as much to blame.  I noticed there were two bodyguards outside of Keisha's room, as Tami was leaving.  Where were they when she took her purse?


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Chad didn't pay for the whole abs...  I mean, she is like 'the last piece of pizza nobody wants'



LMFAO!


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> *I can imagine that their 'fan's are of the bird species.*
> 
> Can't imagine an educated, professional, productive citizen being fans of these 'women' and I use that her VERY lightly.
> 
> You are silly - bob and weave as Martin/Shenaynay used to say "Bob.  Bob and use yo weave"



I agree. I look at the show's twitter hashtag and what people write and it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jahpson

Chantilly0379 said:


> Ok, so before I read through everyone elses thoughts on last nights epi I just have to give mine.
> 
> It was almost unbearable to watch!  I think it actually mad my bloods pressure a little high.  To think that grown women act this way is outrageous!
> 
> First of all if I were Keisha, I would have never apologized to some bish who took my $hit whether I left it or NOT!  I would have press charges and let that bish rot in a foreign country!
> #2  Even if Tami could beat my a$$ we would have been swinging!  B/c you NEVER let someone $hit all over you b/c once they see they can they will continue to do so.
> #3  For Evelyn, Shaunie and Dino Suzy to tell her she SHOULD apologize is absolutely ludicrous, if they really felt the way they did about how Tami was acting I would have stood up for Keisha & brought the purse back to her my damn shelf.
> 
> To Tami, Evelyn, Shaunie & Suzy, you are all some trifling hoes, & god don't sleep & he don't like ugly and ya'll are the ugliest & cattiest bunch of bishes I've ever seen!
> 
> There got that off my chest!



Agreed and agreed!


----------



## Jahpson

NYCBelle said:


> Yes!! Someone on twitter said her abs look like a stack of hamburger buns


----------



## surlygirl

needloub said:


> :boxing:  Just bob and weave Kesha!  Besides, Tami likes to sneak attack other woman, but when she starts "fighting," she just pulls hair.
> 
> I was so upset that Kesha asked for her bag!  This episode was so vile, so wrong, so upsetting, and just disgusting!  Sorry to say but I am so glad that Ev, Shaunie, Suzie, and Tami are receiving backlash for their behavior.  I never understood why they have fans...



exactly. and then when Tami was just rambling on about how Kesha left her bag, and she should thank her for picking it up because everyone else was going to leave it. and I agree, the VH-1 folks are as much to blame for just letting it get that far. and Ev can keep her crocodile tears, but at least her and Shaunie seemed somewhat uncomfortable and upset because they knew they were all wrong. now Suzie on the other hand was still all pterodactyl grins and dinosaur giggles. laugh while you can, girl.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

It's telling that Tami has been on two reality shows and on both she was involved in semi- violent incidents that caused a firestorm of controversy. 

I know Tami had a rough upbringing and has been a victim of rape and abuse but at some point you have to stand outside yourself and realize abusing others isn't going to make her feel better. Tami acts like a classic borderline personality. She is incapable of ever admitting she could be in the wrong. Kinda like Kelly K-B from RHoNY.


----------



## Chantilly0379

surlygirl said:


> exactly. and then when Tami was just rambling on about how Kesha left her bag, and she should thank her for picking it up because everyone else was going to leave it. and I agree, the VH-1 folks are as much to blame for just letting it get that far. and Ev can keep her crocodile tears, *but at least her and Shaunie seemed somewhat uncomfortable *and upset because they knew they were all wrong. now Suzie on the other hand was still all pterodactyl grins and dinosaur giggles. laugh while you can, girl.


 
They were uncomfortable at the thought of the backlash they were going to get from the public after this aired.


----------



## epaz

i thought that the fights were somewhat entertaining but as the season progresses its become really disgusting.  especially this episode, the logic to Tamis aruguement was truly delusional.  

ive read the blogs that people are boycotting this show and all but now i think i will join them.  so shameful really.


----------



## Chantilly0379

epaz said:


> *i thought that the fights were somewhat entertaining but as the season progresses its become really disgusting*. especially this episode, the logic to Tamis aruguement was truly delusional.
> 
> ive read the blogs that people are boycotting this show and all but now i think i will join them. so shameful really.


 

Whats disgusting is how NO ONE stands up to Tami!  I'm sorry but no one intimdates me that much and if I'm crying b/c of someone watch out b/c my tears are not a sign of weakness but a warning for the rath that's about to come.  I just wish SOMEONE would call her out or beat her a$$!  Just stand up to her!  I think that's why I continue to watch it b/c I'm holding on to a thread of hope that someone will punch her in her mouth to shut her up.


----------



## needloub

Chantilly0379 said:


> They were uncomfortable at the thought of the backlash they were going to get from the public after this aired.



I don't know...I felt as if they didn't speak up because THEY are scared of Tami as well!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So VH1 has deleted scenes from the Tahiti trip...  Well, who is skype'ng Royce to teller all the drama - SUZIE!!!!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> So VH1 has deleted scenes from the Tahiti trip... Well, who is skype'ng Royce to teller all the drama - SUZIE!!!!!


 

OMG you mean there were worst scenes than what they showed


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> OMG you mean there were worst scenes than what they showed



No, its not bad, just suzie talking to Royce


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> no, its not bad, just suzie talking to royce


 
smh.


----------



## tweegy

This season was by far the trashiest/worst and most pointless. From Ev diving over the table like a banshee and that woman slapping Jen. Tami was the peak of it with her _behavior_...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

epaz said:


> i thought that the fights were somewhat entertaining but as the season progresses its become really disgusting.  especially this episode, the logic to Tamis aruguement was truly delusional.
> 
> ive read the blogs that people are boycotting this show and all but now i think i will join them.  so shameful really.



Yeah, I just cant anymore!  It was gut wrenching to watch this last one.  Its like we are all apart of some backyard neighborhood beatdown being filmed for youtube...but cant jump in and stop it!



Chantilly0379 said:


> Whats disgusting is how NO ONE stands up to Tami!  I'm sorry but no one intimdates me that much and if I'm crying b/c of someone watch out b/c my tears are not a sign of weakness but a warning for the rath that's about to come.  I just wish SOMEONE would call her out or beat her a$$!  Just stand up to her!  I think that's why I continue to watch it b/c I'm holding on to a thread of hope that someone will punch her in her mouth to shut her up.



Right!  She knows who to pick on ..and I wanted throw up when she said "The only reason I dont hit you ...is because you look so helpless!"  How could Shaunie and even Ev ..ever be her friend after that?!!



DC-Cutie said:


> So VH1 has deleted scenes from the Tahiti trip...  Well, who is skype'ng Royce to teller all the drama - SUZIE!!!!!



But of course ..serious mental issues that Suzie has.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> No, its not bad, just suzie talking to Royce



This girl is just so messy.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm about to watch The Color Purple....  I need some uplifting, after watching these birds.


this made me LOL


----------



## pquiles

NYCBelle said:
			
		

> Love this:
> 
> http://www.tvovermind.com/basketball-wives/basketball_wives_recap_tami/
> 
> A few days ago, Shaunie O'Neal, the high priestess of the Basketball Wives Ya-Ya Sisterhood, offered up (another) apology for the show's trip to crazy town this season. From a woman that claimed that Basketball Wives was a positive show, it was definitely an about-face, likely partially mentioned as a response to the growing criticism of the show and calm the waves of angry tweets crashing on each of the wives. Between the bullying that has been taking place over the last two seasons and the complicitness that all non-involved parties have shown, it's been an especially tumultuous time for Basketball Wives, one that could either make or break the show going forward.
> 
> And before tonight's episode, I still had a modicum of hope left that the show would find its way back. It's never been the highest form of entertainment or an especially thoughtful show, but it tended to keep itself in check and things never got that bad, considering. You had the typical thrown objects and screaming matches, of course; it just never became something that you had to worry about. But Tami's behavior tonight, y'all, was so far over the line that I cannot find an analogy appropriate enough to describe it. It was the type of vile, condescending, mean-spirited mean girls type malarkey that you thought everybody left behind in junior high; drunk or not, Tami was not a good person and had no excuse for any of her behavior. Not for arguing with Kesha, not for threatening her, not for taking her purse - none of it. The hypocritical taunting (calling Kesha a childish 30-something while being 40-something and essentially playing keep away), the God complex (making her apologize before getting the purse back), the victim blaming (talking about Kesha's thin skin) were all incredibly gross and unnerving to watch. I believe that reality TV can edit a perception of a person to be different than they actually are, but you have to give them the material to do so; that wasn't a CGI Tami Roman wreaking havoc all over Tahiti. That was real live Tami Roman embarrassing herself, her children, and every black woman in America with her behavior tonight and she has only herself to blame for it.
> 
> However, don't think that the other girls are off the hook. If anything, they made it much, much worse by either qualifying any criticism they had of Tami or just sitting back and watching it all go down. Which is why I think that Shaunie's apology is not to be taken seriously, since she got into the drama just as much as anybody else. Granted, tonight she (feebly) "stood up" to Tami, but let's look at what else she did tonight. For one, she was cackling in her confessional about Tami taking the purse; she willingly participated in the 5th grade prank on Kenya involving fish, and she never uttered a word while Tami dressed down Kesha before giving the purse up. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem and Shaunie implicitly co-signs every move, every insult, every aggressive bit of posturing that comes from Tami. If my boss tells me (verbally or non) that I'm doing something right, dammit, I'm going to keep doing it and that's exactly what Tami's doing. Look at Shaunie mentioning that she couldn't tell Tami not to take a drink because she's a grown woman. Granted, yes, Tami is grown and should (key word) know not to drink if it sets her off or if she's around somebody that she doesn't like. But she doesn't know how to do that, be it through a desire for camera time and/or a legitimate problem with alcohol, and it's the job of the other girls to help her learn when it's time to say no. It's called being a friend and looking out for your girl's best interests and the ladies of Basketball Wives might need to try doing that more often.
> 
> And it pisses me off that the ladies don't do anything to stop Kesha (or Kenya) from getting ganged up on and then they talk about how badly they feel. I mean, Evelyn crying (!!!) while pretty much agreeing with Tami and talking about how her actions were justified? Shaunie giggling about the latest bit of Tami bullying and then ending her sentence talking about how sad it is? Drunk *** Suzie indirectly starting this and then trying to pretend to be neutral? Ludicrous. All of it, absolutely ludicrous. All of these women talk about how real they are and how this ***** over here is fake, but none of them are real. Because being real is being human and being human is about being compassionate and kind to your fellow man. Not trying to convince a girl that had been terrorized, bullied, and humiliated to stay, not for altruistic or empathetic reasoning. No, not our wives. It was obviously a ploy to keep play-thing Kesha on the island for Tami's enjoyment, an awful display of behavior veiled as some form of "humanity" and whatnot. If they were human and had emotions and felt things, they would have done something more than weakly try to get her to stay on the island. They would have stood up for her, checked Tami, encouraged her to go home - something, anything would have been more productive than the timid concern for Kesha and ego stroking for Tami (how many times did they tell her that Kesha was scared of her?) that they gave.
> 
> Shaunie's apology is everything wrong with Basketball Wives. It's nothing more than lip service at this point, considering the fact that the same thing was mentioned last year, and arrogant lip service at that, with a little bit of delusion thrown in for good balance. As shown on tonight's episode, nobody feels bad for their actions, nobody takes responsibility, and nobody helped Kesha (and Kenya) from being attacked by a group of shifty, bored socialites with a serious case of arrested development. Basketball Wives has went from a fun guilty pleasure to a meaner, nastier version of high school and it'll keep getting worse until the ratings go down or the show is put to an end. And at this point, I'd be more than okay with seeing the last of "the circle" and everything they stand for.




All 'o Dis!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jenny Cadine said:


> It's telling that Tami has been on two reality shows and on both she was involved in semi- violent incidents that caused a firestorm of controversy.
> 
> I know Tami had a rough upbringing and has been a victim of rape and abuse but at some point you have to stand outside yourself and realize abusing others isn't going to make her feel better. Tami acts like a classic borderline personality. She is incapable of ever admitting she could be in the wrong. Kinda like Kelly K-B from RHoNY.





I'm so tired of hearing her voice overs of "I have anger issues because of my past, these women don't know where I come from,"  blah, blah, blah.  If you know you have problems you keep them away from other people, you don't use others as your emotional punching bag.  She doesn't want to get better.  Because then she wouldn't have the license she believes her baggage gives her to go off on others.  
She's a bully plain and simple.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

needloub said:


> I don't know...I felt as if they didn't speak up because THEY are scared of Tami as well!



If Shaunie and Evelyn had any class, they would have stood up to Tami together in her room and said, "give us her bag. We are giving it back to her".  What would Tami do?  Throw a tantrum?  Big deal.  Its not like Evelyn is some shrinking violet, KWIM?


----------



## needloub

bagnshoofetish said:


> If Shaunie and Evelyn had any class, they would have stood up to Tami together in her room and said, "give us her bag. We are giving it back to her".  What would Tami do?  Throw a tantrum?  Big deal.  Its not like Evelyn is some shrinking violet, KWIM?



I hear ya, but Shaunie and Evelyn DO NOT have any class, and they are scared of the repurcussions...


----------



## Hischcltqueen

needloub said:


> I hear ya, but Shaunie and Evelyn DO NOT have any class, and they are scared of the repurcussions...


Hi All, 

I'm new to the forum but BBW has been one of my absolute fav shows. In the more recent seasons its becoming more drama filled then ever and you start to look at these women as if this is all they have to offer the world.

In re: to Shaunie/Evelyn I totally stand in agreement w/ them having no class. Poor Keisha was so scared and it just gave a whole new light to look at the seasones vets of the show in.


----------



## needloub

I guess I just feel as if Evelyn and Shaunie, as well as the other cowards, were too afraid to stand up to the "top bully."  So sad....


----------



## Hischcltqueen

needloub said:


> I guess I just feel as if Evelyn and Shaunie, as well as the other cowards, were too afraid to stand up to the "top bully."  So sad....


The crazy part is that Tami doesn't become the Big Bad Wolf until she is inebriated. Like, do you really need a drink to help you feel like you're in control. Very sad case. Tami preys on women who are timid. You see that altercation with Evelyn came and went.


----------



## New-New

Hischcltqueen said:


> The crazy part is that Tami doesn't become the Big Bad Wolf until she is inebriated. Like, do you really need a drink to help you feel like you're in control. Very sad case. Tami preys on women who are timid. You see that altercation with Evelyn came and went.



Tami I think only respects people who are willing to clapback when she gets on some mess.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm so tired of hearing her voice overs of "I have anger issues because of my past, these women don't know where I come from," blah, blah, blah. If you know you have problems you keep them away from other people, you don't use others as your emotional punching bag. She doesn't want to get better. Because then she wouldn't have the license she believes her baggage gives her to go off on others.
> She's a bully plain and simple.


 
Agree!  I am also sick of Tami using alcohol as an excuse.  How can a grown a$$ women get stupid off of one damn drink (really??).  I always fast forward through her threpy sessions. The fact that her mother did not bat an eyelash when she said she was molested says a lot; but she did cry when Tami said her mother did not teach her about loving people. Either Tami is full of crap or her mother already knew and the producers told Tami to tell the world for storyline purpose.  Either way, I know people that were raped/molested and they don't act like Tami.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> If Shaunie and Evelyn had any class, they would have stood up to Tami together in her room and said, "give us her bag. We are giving it back to her". What would Tami do? Throw a tantrum? Big deal. Its not like Evelyn is some shrinking violet, KWIM?


 
They should have done that in the van, while this trick was snooping on her phone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami and Eve are one in the same..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

needloub said:


> I hear ya, but Shaunie and Evelyn DO NOT have any class, and they are scared of the repurcussions...



especially after Jennifer filed a lawsuit against Evelyns friend too I guess.  Every one of these women should be embarrassed and ashamed of their behavior.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hischcltqueen said:


> The crazy part is that Tami doesn't become the Big Bad Wolf until she is inebriated..



alcoholism at its finest.


----------



## tweegy

I think that tami blaming her actions on alcohol is total bull. She wasn't drunk when she went in keshas room and called her pathetic and went in on her again... She still believed she was right.. 

TAMI has no one to blame but herself... And it's not like this is the first show she' s acted irrational on....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

tweegy said:


> I think that tami blaming her actions on alcohol is total bull. She wasn't drunk when she went in keshas room and called her pathetic and went in on her again... She still believed she was right..
> 
> TAMI has no one to blame but herself... And it's not like this is the first show she' s acted irrational on....



an alcoholic doesn't need to be drunk to act like an angry fool.  Yet alcohol isn't to blame, her choice to drink it is.  she's clearly a very angry person and while she may have reason to be angry she is in that stage where she wants everyone to pay for what happened to her.  alcohol causes you to lose your inhibitions and gives you fake courage to say whatevers on your mind.  alcohol or drugs are the worst thing a victim of abuse or childhood trauma should get involved with.  the addict in her thinks everyone will let her behavior slide when shes under the influence but she will soon learn that will get very old and people will start casting her off.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

the common thread in all of these reality shows seems to be that someone is a drunk.  I think the producers feel they have struck gold when they have that element in their shows.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> the common thread in all of these reality shows seems to be that someone is a drunk.  I think the producers feel they have struck gold when they have that element in their shows.



exactly!  this is when MTV's Real World went downhill.  When they started drinking from sun up to sundown, the show officially became garbage.


----------



## surlygirl

but even in the confessionals, tami didn't make any apologies or take any responsibility for her actions in tahiti. all of them were still giggling and making light of the situation in their confessionals. it just gets worse the more you realize how full of it they all are/were. ev's crocodile tears and now to see shaunie backpedaling? please. they all need way more people. and receipts!


----------



## tweegy

surlygirl said:
			
		

> but even in the confessionals, tami didn't make any apologies or take any responsibility for her actions in tahiti. all of them were still giggling and making light of the situation in their confessionals. it just gets worse the more you realize how full of it they all are/were. ev's crocodile tears and now to see shaunie backpedaling? please. they all need way more people. and receipts!



Exactly, no reflection or anything afterwards.. They are just a nasty bunch with no behavior...


----------



## .pursefiend.

girl... bye.



> Tami Roman Deletes Twitter: I Didnt Want To Wake Up To Continual Negativy From A Mistake
> Thu, May 17 2012 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> They say if you cant take the heat, get out of the kitchen..
> 
> It definitely got real heated for Tami Roman earlier this week after she showed her ugly colors during the last episode of Basketball Wives.  Throughout the show, Tami bullied and took possession of a purse from castmember Kesha while they were visiting Tahiti which resulted in Keshas decision to leave the island out of fear and return to Miami. On Monday night, fans of the show tweeted in disgust at Tamis behavior including Nicki Minaj who tweeted, So disturbed by this episode. SAD.   For days, Tami and her daughters Jazz and Lyric were bullied by online commenters on both twitter and facebook before Tami and her daughters deleted their twitter pages altogether.
> 
> Today Tami revealed that she deleted her twitter because she has a new opportunity and she is ready to put Basketball Wives behind her:
> 
> I deactivated my twitter for the time being because I have been blessed with a wonderful opportunity to work with phenomenal actors on a new television show. I didnt want to wake up to the continual negativity from a mistake made over four months ago, which I have openly acknowledged and apologized for to overshadow the blessing of this moment. I plan to reactivate my twitter when a formal announcement has been made about this new opportunity with the hopes of putting BasketBall Wives behind me.
> 
> After this weeks episode aired, Tami took to both her facebook and twitter to apology for her actions on the show:
> 
> I just landed in NYC, but I did catch 2nites episode on the plane. As I said earlier, this was BAD, wrong & immature I apologize.Im not proud of my behavior, but I own up to it and face it. I do apologize 2my family, my friends, my kids & 2 my cast members. The supporters who have been there, Im sorry I let U down- this was not handled properly & I felt bad THEN and now. I simply ask that U b respectful 2my kids- they R NOT BBW & do not control my actions on the show. Dont become what U criticize. I would have blogged this but I wanted 2 address it as soon as I landed. Accept it or nt, I acknowledge & apologize to ALL involved.
> 
> I dont apologize for it 2b accepted  that is ultimately the other persons right to accept or deny it. My only responsibility is to acknowledge a mistake was made and own up to it. I apologize to my family, my REAL friends, my business colleagues, and my Project Girl ladies 4my recent behavior on BBW. I am NOT a bully as depicted on the show, but I did make poor decisions in handling my differences with my cast mate. I sincerely apologize to all of us, as well as to my castmate who was on the receiving end of my wrath.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kesha wrote a blog after the show saying that she was ready to bring awareness to the issue of adult bullying:
> 
> What I experienced was extremely difficult and emotional for me, as Im sure it is for all victims of bullying. Unfortunately, I had to relive my personal experience by watching it happen on national television. At the same time, I now have a platform to bring awareness to the issue of adult bullying in todays society.
> 
> The whole situation is terribly sad. A week prior, I sympathized with Tami when she stated in an interview that she was the victim of online bullying so it was very disappointing that she allowed her anger to get the best of her yet again. She said in an interview:
> 
> Waking up to negativity on Twitter, negativity on Facebook, negativity on blogs, its emotionally and mentally draining, and things people say because they think they know you for watching you one hour of the week, it can weigh on your psyche.
> 
> You dont have to follow me on Twitter. You really dont. You dont have to like me on Facebook. You dont have to do any of that. If you disagree with how I handle something or the way a moment went down, you can say that and you dont have to call me a b!tc#. You dont have to call me a lowlife. You dont have to call me a hood rat. You dont have to call me out my name to get your point across.
> 
> Lets hope lessons were learned by everyone involved. During the reunion, Shaunie promised less fighting and more positivity [which they didn't hold up to this season], so we can only hope that they will all grow up before the next season begins filming.
> 
> From the sound of her post, it doesnt sound like Tami will be returning.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Tami Roman Deletes Twitter: I Didnt Want To Wake Up To Continual Negativy From A Mistake | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## bagnshoofetish

.pursefiend. said:


> girl... bye.



Word.  The only one Tami owes a personal apology to and *in person* is Kesha.  doesn't sound like she is going to do that.  she kept referring to her as her "castmate".  you know your castmates name Tami.  grow a pair and apologize to HER.
thats the biggest thing about bullies, they are spineless when it comes down to the real things that require strength and courage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

> I Didn&#8217;t Want To Wake Up To Continual Negativy From A Mistake&#8217;



Does she know that a mistake is something that you do once, learn from and move on??  She's had too many issues with the others, so at this point it's no longer a mistake. For her, it's a way of life, where she's from. As she likes to say.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Does she know that a mistake is something that you do once, learn from and move on??  She's had too many issues with the others, so at this point it's no longer a mistake. For her, it's a way of life, where she's from. As she likes to say.



Someone needs to buy her a map and show her that she doesn't live in the hood anymore.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> Someone needs to buy her a map and show her that she doesn't live in the hood anymore.


 
Darling, some people NEVER leave the hood mentally.

I have an ex-friend who grew up in the hood, is educated, works for a fortune 500 company, knows what fork to eat with, yet can never attract any man unless he is a hood rat (baby daddy is a drug dealer w/ 5 baby mamas).  It just becomes apart of some people and that is what feels right to them.  She is an ex-friend, because I could no longer deal with the craziness of her *many* hood men (I am to old for the foolishness).


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> Darling, some people NEVER leave the hood mentally.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> Does she know that a mistake is something that you do once, learn from and move on??  She's had too many issues with the others, so at this point it's no longer a mistake. *For her, it's a way of life*, where she's from. As she likes to say.



Thats the whole thing...she bragged and bragged about growing up a certain way and fighting all the time etc. I mean this is NOT just one incident. Wasn't she the one chasing Suzi all over the place for mentioning food stamps? 

Tami has been fighting with everyone since her first frame of this show. So who the heck is she to now make it seem like this was the first occurrence??

But seriously??? I want to know what goofy casting director put her on a new show??? They obviously weren't shown this show. Wonder if they will now kick her to the curb. 

She is so classless, it has to be a show about how to clean gutters or something of that nature


----------



## pollinilove

why does tammi love eve so much she had sex with her ex husband when she was married to him ?


----------



## pollinilove

why do they all love eve and want to be her friend  she acts like she is the queen of nba wives . her ex man was not even all that great at the game of basketball .


----------



## pollinilove

she acts like her man plays like jordan, magic or kobe  sorry eve ant walker is not at that game level


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Sassys said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I am really mad at Keisha for allowing that woman to come into her room and making her beg for her purse. *I would have made Tami pay big time.*  No way in hell, I am going to allow some trick to treat me like this, while the camera men and producers sit by and watch. I would have made a huge scene at that bar, and demand they pass me my purse.  All she had to do was demand the people at the bar, call the cops.  I would have made such a scene, the bar would have asked *everyone *to leave.



I wished so bad that Keisha DID call the police. That would have perfect for Tami to go to jail, be stuck in a foreign country, and actually have to pay for acting the a complete idiot!

I mean what female takes another girls purse like that. Then the pig has the audacity to make it seem like she did Keisha a favor? What a conniving rotten person. She is really truly rotten to the core!!! 

And Shaunie too is no better. I lost ALL respect for her since she didnt step in as a producer and say Tami this isnt right, give her back her property now. But no she sits there thinking ohhh keep it up Tami this will make for good tv. Well it backfired!! Because I am done with the show!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Locked up Abroad: tami roman, would be a perfect show for her.


----------



## tweegy

Guess who's back on twitter today....

**Holds purse close and leaves thread**


----------



## sgj99

i was absolutely appalled at Eve, Suzie and Shaunie laughing while hiding dead fish, dead squid and assorted entrails in the room that Kenya is going to take.  all they did was show (again) how incredibly immature they are and how awful for the people who are going to have to go into that room and clean it up.


----------



## disney16

I played catch up and I must admit that the more I watched the more I hated Tami and Suzie. Tami's behavior was horrible and Suzie knew Tami would react this way and should have kept her big mouth closed. However Suzie likes to start crap which is exactly why she told her. Shaunie should be ashamed of herself!


----------



## shopingisfun

Despite Tami's behavior - Kesha got on my nerve by not standing up for herself throughout the whole season.  I'm not saying she need to fight, but damnnnnn... she at least need to learn how to speak up.


----------



## Chantilly0379

As I was watching Single Ladies' reruns a rerum of last weeks epi started I couldn't even watch it its abs appauling to see a grown woman (Tami) act this way & watch the others jst sit there. It was like watching high school bullies in a cafeteria.  & it seems everytime I see this epi I get more & more disgusted. All I have to say is one day Tami & the rest of her pack of hyena's are going to cross the wrong person & I just pray a camera is there to film it so the whole world can see!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

shopingisfun said:


> Despite Tami's behavior - Kesha got on my nerve by not standing up for herself throughout the whole season.  I'm not saying she need to fight, but damnnnnn... she at least need to learn how to speak up.




Well I think Keisha has class. Tami was raised with a pack of wolves or something. You can't "talk" with someone like her LOL!  She has a huge ego (which I don't understand why when she is such a loser) and is such a hypocrite that you cant logically communicate with someone that. 

I felt so bad for Keisha, I think she knew if she opened her mouth that Tami would pull her hair like she does everyone else   Keisha didnt want to stoop to her gutter level so she just thought to keep quiet. 

I personally think people like Tami will one day cross the wrong person and they will beat the living shizzzz out of her.  She should learn to put a lid on her so called anger 

Who does Tami think she is anyway? She strolls around Miami or where ever thinking she is so much better than everyone. She talks about so many people ON CAMERA but then does what she did to Keisha when she does the same thing?  She is a POS!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Tami disgusts me so much that I sold my  Louis Vuitton Neverfull bag she was carrying on the trip because I didnt want to associate  anything with her . Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

glamorioustasha said:


> Tami disgusts me so much that I sold my  Louis Vuitton Neverfull bag she was carrying on the trip because I didnt want to associate  anything with her . Lol



please tell me you're kidding


----------



## Sassys

glamorioustasha said:


> Tami disgusts me so much that I sold my  Louis Vuitton Neverfull bag she was carrying on the trip because I didnt want to associate  anything with her . Lol



:weird:

Did I miss something? Is Tami profiting from LV sales?


----------



## glamorioustasha

Sassys said:


> :weird:
> 
> Did I miss something? Is Tami profiting from LV sales?



Hell no ! I don't even think they pay her any attention .. She's  slowly crawling up the designer ladder


----------



## glamorioustasha

DC-Cutie said:


> please tell me you're kidding



Nope ! I don't miss t either but seeing her with it on grossed me out ..lol


----------



## Chantilly0379

shopingisfun said:


> Despite Tami's behavior - *Kesha got on my nerve by not standing up for herself throughout the whole season. I'm not saying she need to fight, but damnnnnn... she at least need to learn how to speak up*.


 

Thank you!   How long can you allow someone to do this to you!?  Regardless if Tami could beat my *** or not, I couldn't just sit there like a puppy in a corner.


----------



## Sassys

Chantilly0379 said:


> Thank you! How long can you allow someone to do this to you!? Regardless if Tami could beat my *** or not, I couldn't just sit there like a puppy in a corner.


 
I wish she would lay a hand on me.  Then I can sue her a$$...


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> I wish she would lay a hand on me. Then I can sue her a$$...


 

That's another thing, everything Tami did to her is on film while the rest of the girls stood by and watched and did nothing.  I would have had to bring legal actions against her, for harrassment and to the others for allowing it to happen b/c if you're not helping than you're part of the problem.

But Keisha just rolls over and lets her get away with her actions and until someone does something Tami will continue.


----------



## pollinilove

why is tammi so mad at everyone but eve ? eve had sex with her husband and she is just bff with eve . sorry i do not get it


----------



## platinum_girly

Eugh that was one of the most annoying episodes ever! My blood boiled and i was seriously yelling at the TV, God if Tami had of touched my property i would of sliced off the *****es hands so she never could of done it again, i mean that's what they do with thieves in some countries don't they? and that is exactly what Tami was- a thief. Not only was she a thief but also an absolute bully. I notice how she only picks on those that she considers to be weak and won't stand up for themselves, well she may just mis-judge somebody one day and end up with a broken jaw the way that she talks (and shouts) at her victims.
Suzie is just a tool, plain and simple. All she does is go back and forth between people and relay all conversations that she has with others hoping that certain bits of information will set somebody off, and look at what she did this time, hope that being a part of the trumped up 'circle' is worth a young lady being belittled and crushed for.
Evelyn and Shaunie are just spineless, i can't believe that they just watched all this go down and did not step in, not once. You see you don't need to be a good friend or seen to be picking sides to break something like this up, it is called being a DECENT human being to not sit there and allow one person to bully and berate another, regardless of not how you feel towards the victim, you just don't allow it to happen, end of.


----------



## janesBydiction

pollinilove said:


> why is tammi so mad at everyone but eve ? eve had sex with her husband and she is just bff with eve . sorry i do not get it



And that right there is my biggest issue with Tami. I cannot wrap my mind around that for the life of me. That proves to me that she is super insecure and that Evelyn runs her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami just wanted to be in the circle and Eve is the ringleader.  Same with Suzie...  THIRSTY!


----------



## MickMick

glamorioustasha said:


> Tami disgusts me so much that I sold my Louis Vuitton Neverfull bag she was carrying on the trip because I didnt want to associate anything with her . Lol


 
lol

I would have sold mine because she was carrying the hell out of it this season.  I got tired of looking at it.  She carried it to almost every single meeting.  Beach bag.  Evening bag.  Hanging out with girls bag...Damn.  Rotate your bags Tami!  Rotate.


----------



## pollinilove

that may be her only lv bag or her only bag . i can not talk i have 0 lv bags i do have 6 coach bags and 1 dooney 2 pollini and thats it


----------



## DC-Cutie

There is no need for her to carry that damn bag everywhere.  That Neverfull is like the Sisterhood of the traveling Pants or Flat Stanley - it goes everywhere!


----------



## MickMick

DC-Cutie said:


> There is no need for her to carry that damn bag everywhere.*  That Neverfull is like the Sisterhood of the traveling Pants or Flat Stanley - it goes everywhere*!


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> There is no need for her to carry that damn bag everywhere.  That Neverfull is like the Sisterhood of the traveling Pants or Flat Stanley - it goes everywhere!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie is so dramatic, talking about people dropping like flies...  Umm, only 1 person left!


----------



## chantal1922

Dino Suzie is claiming the Kesha situation was heartbreaking but she caused it by running her mouth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

See ther she goes...  Flapping them jaws.  Suzie needs to be dropped kicked in the mouth.


----------



## hunniesochic

Suzie Suzie Suzie...shut your mouth up!!! God I can't stand her!!! GET HER OFF THE SHOW!


----------



## Jahpson

i cannot believe these girls are on vacation in beautiful Tahiti and talking about Jennifer??? Can we say LOSERS?


Like damn, if she wanted to be your friend she would call you. Like please get the hint already.


----------



## hunniesochic

Evelyn: She (Jen) been everywhere, literally. 

Yeah, you would know. Speaking from experience and all :X


----------



## Jahpson

glamorioustasha said:


> Tami disgusts me so much that I sold my  Louis Vuitton Neverfull bag she was carrying on the trip because I didnt want to associate  anything with her . Lol



LOL! I love my TPF girls!

for those who didn't get it, that was an insult!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve wasn't complaining or making fun of Jenn being bougie when they were friends. She didn't  have an issue traveling with her either...  Now, it's all a problem. 

Girl bye


----------



## pollinilove

suzie needs a punch in the mouth


----------



## DC-Cutie

They can't keep Jenn's name off their lips...

Why does Jenn need to show shaunie common courtesy, she didn't pay for the trip.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I don't like the C word but if I used it I would use it about TamiEvSuziShaunie.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> They can't keep Jenn's name off their lips...
> 
> Why does Jenn need to show shaunie common courtesy, she didn't pay for the trip.


right!


----------



## chantal1922

How did Kenya stay in that stinky room.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Damn!  Kenya running her mouth, too???


----------



## chantal1922

Listen if they are so concerned about Jen go knock on her damn door. They are in paradise and all they have to talk about it Jen. They can't handle someone who won't stoop down to their hood rat level.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenn ignoring them is killing them softly!!!  Love it. Sometimes you just don't have time for the BS and keep it moving.

Oh, was that supposed to be an apology, eve?  I wouldn't accept it.


----------



## hunniesochic

Wow for once, Ev is quiet LOL


----------



## Delta Queen

So far, Kenya's being cool, calm and more mature than all the others.  And she's the "crazy" one?  LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

hunniesochic said:


> Wow for once, Ev is quiet LOL



But not for long. She's sipping her liquid courage.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Kenya is getting the upper hand of Ev. Did Jen coach her? 

I would look crazy at those loons too.


----------



## chantal1922

Look at Kenya thinking she is part of this bogus circle.


----------



## tweegy

WTF Kenya walking like she's in a fashion show...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> But not for long. She's sipping her liquid crazy.




*Fixed it*


----------



## chantal1922

Kenya you didn't get an apology. In other news Jen's scarf is cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kenya needs to get rid of that Soul Glo wig, looks very dated and cheap.


----------



## Delta Queen

So why did Jen even come to Tahiti? Not that I blame her for staying away from those women but still........She could afford her own vacay with people she actually likes. Did it for VH1 I guess.


----------



## tweegy

Fake Fake Fakity Fake...


Tami which part of the vacation are you all enjoying together?? smh


----------



## Jahpson

EVELYN!!!! lol


LET IT GO sweetheart!


----------



## chantal1922

Why couldn't Evelyn pull Jen aside and talk. Why do you need cheerleaders.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve looks crazy running after Jenn. She really does... Why is she bringing up the key situation??    Again....


----------



## tweegy

Poor Tahiti...


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Why couldn't Evelyn pull Jen aside and talk. Why do you need cheerleaders.



Validation


----------



## Delta Queen

It's like Evelyn is chasing some guy that's kicked her to the curb.  "Why don't you still love me?" LOL


----------



## Jenny Cadine

They all should go meditate on that beautiful mountain.
Looks like Royce is the only one not scared of Tami. Would Royce have checked Tami on the trip I wonder?


----------



## chantal1922

Delta Queen said:


> It's like Evelyn is chasing some guy that's kicked her to the curb.  "Why don't you still love me?" LOL


Exactly. Evelyn can't stand it that Jen isn't in her shadow anymore.


----------



## Jahpson

Delta Queen said:


> It's like Evelyn is chasing some guy that's kicked her to the curb.  "Why don't you still love me?" LOL



 so true! 

Technically she was running after her. They she started crying? I think she is trying to hide the hurt by slinging insults and the like to get a reaction from Jen.

You can't just threaten and attack someone and then expect them to want to talk it out and get back together.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Jahpson said:


> LOL! I love my TPF girls!
> 
> for those who didn't get it, that was an insult!



Yes yes yes ! Lol


----------



## Chantilly0379

So I jst started watching the new epi I'm 18 min into & #1 Suzie needs to get popped in her mouth bc she can't hold water!  #2 good for u Jen! Way should u let anyone get away w putting their hands on u, u did nothing wrong, so shut the hell up Suzie.  And WTH is up w Suzie & her salad, is she OCD, does she have to turn each piece of lettuce so many time before she sticks it in her big mouth!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> There is no need for her to carry that damn bag everywhere.  That Neverfull is like the Sisterhood of the traveling Pants or Flat Stanley - it goes everywhere!


----------



## Chantilly0379

I love it! Kenya got them worried!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Tami trying to be peacemaker?! psh


----------



## Chantilly0379

No shaunie they think u a sneaky underneath getoo hot mess!  "Let's keep it 100"!


----------



## New-New

Chantilly0379 said:


> No shaunie they think u a sneaky underneath getoo hot mess!  "Let's keep it 100"!



She has gotten down in the dirt on the show before. Like when she and everyone confronted that Govan girl at the restaurant after she broke up with her man. It was a mess.


----------



## Sassys

A whore is a whore, no matter how you sugar coat it

Kenya is sick! That was not an apology lol

I am so damn tired of Suzie and her window sitting mouth

If Jen wants to be in her room, mind your business and live your vacation

I am not befriending some ghetto bird who jumps across a table to attack me. F that!

Really Tami, you are all there to enjoy a vacation, yet your ghetto one shot a$$ verbally attacked someone and stole their belongings and would not give it back. I can't with these animals.

Damn! Tami looks like she is 6mos pregnant! Lipo my a$$


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

tweegy said:
			
		

> Poor Tahiti...



Literally LOL


----------



## tweegy

Chantilly0379 said:
			
		

> No shaunie they think u a sneaky underneath getoo hot mess!  "Let's keep it 100"!



You know mrz nostrils doesn't get involved... 

And I see Madame Tami is still convinced her christmas decorations are earrings


----------



## tweegy

I still can't believe Kenya stayed in that room stank with fish.. I don't think she even noticed it :weird:


----------



## tweegy

I'm now seeing the show proper ish...
 THAT  was eve's apology?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I'm now seeing the show proper ish...
> THAT  was eve's apology?!



that's a pigeon apology... you know, bird-speak


----------



## tweegy

They pretty much be littler Kenya.. 'well she apologized will you accept that' the hell!  

You know, Jen can annoy me but she is behaving so much more mature than these messes. She didn't bring them up.. They keep nagging her and bringing up the situation... Smh how much more epis for this season cause after the reunion I'm done with this show...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shaunie is so messy.  I don't get why she was acting like Jenn needed to come to her, to say 'hey I'm here".  She knew Jenn was there, she could have knocked on her door.

But, I'm glad Jenn didn't go to them...  she made those miserable bitties come to her.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Shaunie is so messy.  I don't get why she was acting like Jenn needed to come to her, to say 'hey I'm here".  She knew Jenn was there, she could have knocked on her door.
> 
> But, I'm glad Jenn didn't go to them...  she made those miserable bitties come to her.



Exactly it was driving them crazy!


----------



## Belle49

Tammy is such a $hit stirrer, I just can't with these women


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do believe Eve slipped up and told her real age = 42!

In other episodes she says she met Jenn at her 30th birthday party.  Then tonight she said they've known each other for 12 years!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I do believe Eve slipped up and told her real age = 42!
> 
> In other episodes she says she met Jenn at her 30th birthday party. Then tonight she said they've known each other for 12 years!


 

Good catch.  I never knew how long they were friends.


----------



## Sassys

I am confused about a comment made.

When they went to that trip in Vegas (off camera), Suizie ran her mouth and said that Evelyn was sleeping around (that is why Suzie was on Eve's sh$t list).  How You Doin Al, said that he heard Eve was sleeping around as well, so where is this Jen was sleeping around without a condom come from.  Jen does not seem like the type to sleep around and have unprotected sex.  Eve IS the type.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I am confused about a comment made.
> 
> When they went to that trip in Vegas (off camera), Suizie ran her mouth and said that Evelyn was sleeping around (that is why Suzie was on Eve's sh$t list).  How You Doin Al, said that he heard Eve was sleeping around as well, so where is this Jen was sleeping around without a condom come from.  Jen does not seem like the type to sleep around and have unprotected sex.  Eve IS the type.



Well I don't know eve or jenn from a can of paint, so to say she's not the type to sleep around and have unprotected sex is a stretch.

I will say that with friends like Eve, who needs enemies?  I mean why is she finding is necessary to air all of Jenn's dirty laundry?  When you stop being friends, you stop.  No need to run your mouth.  Because I'm sure there are plenty of stores Jenn could tell about Eve.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Well I don't know eve or jenn from a can of paint, so to say she's not the type to sleep around and have unprotected sex is a stretch.
> 
> *I will say that with friends like Eve, who needs enemies? I mean why is she finding is necessary to air all of Jenn's dirty laundry? When you stop being friends, you stop. No need to run your mouth. Because I'm sure there are plenty of stores Jenn could tell about Eve*.


 
Thank you! Let it go, and move on.  SMH, as she was chasing her to her room.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I am confused about a comment made.
> 
> When they went to that trip in Vegas (off camera), Suizie ran her mouth and said that Evelyn was sleeping around (that is why Suzie was on Eve's sh$t list).  How You Doin Al, said that he heard Eve was sleeping around as well, so where is this Jen was sleeping around without a condom come from.  Jen does not seem like the type to sleep around and have unprotected sex.  Eve IS the type.



First she said that jen had "cobwebs" and a "stick in her azz" and now she is screwing guys with a condom? This was during season 2!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> First she said that jen had "cobwebs" and a "stick in her azz" and now she is screwing guys with a condom? This was during season 2!



She's just saying ish now.

Earlier she was mad because of Jenn's princess behavior, now she's talking about her sex life while she was with Eric.  If I'm not mistaken, the one she was pushing her to have.  Same with Suzie, both of them egging her on.  

Eve was cool with Jenn when she was going through it with Eric.  Now that Eric is out of the picture and she's boo'd up with OchoZero, she has issues with Jenn.

Jenn should have listened to Eric, he knew of Eve and her ways BEFORE he met Jenn....  so that's very telling..


----------



## chantal1922

Eve needs to get over it and move on. I am sure both Eve and Jen are hurt that the friendship is over. I am pretty sure they could have squashed this nonsense  if Eve could have a conversation without yelling, cursing and  throwing wine bottles. I also think Eve is pissed that Jen has moved on and isn't begging to get back into that bogus circle. Jen is moving on with her divorce, has a group of friends in NYC, has Flirty Girl Fitness and the cosmetic line. What does Eve have? I closed shoe boutique and Ocho (he is no prize).


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Eve needs to get over it and move on. I am sure both Eve and Jen are hurt that the friendship is over. I am pretty sure they could have squashed this nonsense  if Eve could have a conversation without yelling, cursing and  throwing wine bottles. I also think Eve is pissed that Jen has moved on and isn't begging to get back into that bogus circle. Jen is moving on with her divorce, has a group of friends in NYC, has Flirty Girl Fitness and the cosmetic line. What does Eve have? I closed shoe boutique and Ocho (he is no prize).



Ocho, thinks she's the last piece of pizza that nobody wants


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is what Eve has been up to:






and this is what Jen has been up to:















I'll take hanging with NeNe and Mary for 1000, Alex!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> This is what Eve has been up to:
> 
> and this is what Jen has been up to:
> 
> I'll take hanging with NeNe and Mary for 1000, Alex!



Those spray on abs eve is coasing on that cover... *dies*


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> This is what Eve has been up to:
> vibevixen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/sexy-issue-vibe-2012.jpg
> 
> and this is what Jen has been up to:
> api.plixi.com/api/tpapi.svc/imagefromurl?size=medium&url=http%3A%2F%2Flockerz.com%2Fs%2F210617069
> 
> api.plixi.com/api/tpapi.svc/imagefromurl?size=medium&url=http%3A%2F%2Flockerz.com%2Fs%2F210617350
> 
> distilleryimage11.instagram.com/b90d46daa2e211e1abb01231382049c1_7.jpg
> 
> *I'll take hanging with NeNe and Mary for 1000, Alex*!


 

Agree

ROLE MODEL?!?!?!?!?!? They can't be serious with that!!!

Tamar has been messing with her face again.


----------



## chantal1922

Cute pics of Nene, Jen and Mary. That Vibe cover is notcute.com


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> She's just saying ish now.
> 
> Earlier she was mad because of Jenn's princess behavior, now she's talking about her sex life while she was with Eric.  If I'm not mistaken, the one she was pushing her to have.  Same with Suzie, both of them egging her on.
> 
> Eve was cool with Jenn when she was going through it with Eric.  Now that Eric is out of the picture and she's boo'd up with OchoZero, she has issues with Jenn.
> 
> Jenn should have listened to Eric, he knew of Eve and her ways BEFORE he met Jenn....  so that's very telling..



Yup!

Eve is succccchhhhh a fake friend its absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> This is what Eve has been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Jen has been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take hanging with NeNe and Mary for 1000, Alex!



I always said that Jen looks like a hybrid of MJB and Paris Hilton lol


----------



## NYCBelle

Eve is a role model??? lmfao 




DC-Cutie said:


> This is what Eve has been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Jen has been up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take hanging with NeNe and Mary for 1000, Alex!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jahpson said:


> I always said that Jen looks like a hybrid of MJB and Paris Hilton lol


 
LOL..she does huh!?



DC-Cutie said:


> This is what Eve has been up to:
> vibevixen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/sexy-issue-vibe-2012.jpg
> 
> and this is what Jen has been up to:
> api.plixi.com/api/tpapi.svc/imagefromurl?size=medium&url=http%3A%2F%2Flockerz.com%2Fs%2F210617069
> 
> api.plixi.com/api/tpapi.svc/imagefromurl?size=medium&url=http%3A%2F%2Flockerz.com%2Fs%2F210617350
> 
> distilleryimage11.instagram.com/b90d46daa2e211e1abb01231382049c1_7.jpg
> 
> I'll take hanging with NeNe and Mary for 1000, Alex!



You so silly girl ...yeah I had to read the caption below to even figure out who all 4 ladies were!  



DC-Cutie said:


> I do believe Eve slipped up and told her real age = 42!
> 
> In other episodes she says she met Jenn at her 30th birthday party.  Then tonight she said they've known each other for 12 years!



Well, she looks good for 42 ill give her that ..but that just makes her 16 year old behavior that much worse.


----------



## aklein

tweegy said:


> Those spray on abs eve is coasing on that cover... *dies*



Yo, Ev. I'm really happy for you and I'll let you finish, but MC had the best sprayed on abs of all TIME!


----------



## NYCBelle

aklein said:


> Yo, Ev. I'm really happy for you and I'll let you finish, but MC had the best sprayed on abs of all TIME!



lmfao oh no


----------



## chantal1922

aklein said:


> Yo, Ev. I'm really happy for you and I'll let you finish, but MC had the best sprayed on abs of all TIME!
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2005/gallery/whatsup/050725/mcarey.jpg


----------



## KayuuKathey

aklein said:


> Yo, Ev. I'm really happy for you and I'll let you finish, but MC had the best sprayed on abs of all TIME!
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2005/gallery/whatsup/050725/mcarey.jpg



lol that never gets old xD


----------



## tweegy

Abs with side handles!!! Oh mimie!!!





aklein said:


> Yo, Ev. I'm really happy for you and I'll let you finish, but MC had the best sprayed on abs of all TIME!
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2005/gallery/whatsup/050725/mcarey.jpg


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> There is no need for her to carry that damn bag everywhere.  That Neverfull is like the Sisterhood of the traveling Pants or Flat Stanley - it goes everywhere!



Lol... You have me cracking up.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Eve wasn't complaining or making fun of Jenn being bougie when they were friends. She didn't  have an issue traveling with her either...  Now, it's all a problem.
> 
> Girl bye



Like when they didn't go to Royce's fashion show... Thought the clothes wasn't 'bougie' enough... Made fun of Tami's hair and clothes, um... Speaking lawyers and not getting them involved, isn't Tami the pot calling the kettle black?  Didn't she try to sue EveLyn over those T-shirts?  Oh... And now Evelyn has a make-up line too?... Such haters!


----------



## pquiles

tweegy said:
			
		

> Poor Tahiti...



Yup!!


----------



## pquiles

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> Kenya you didn't get an apology. In other news Jen's scarf is cute.



I was checking that too...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> There is no need for her to carry that damn bag everywhere.  That Neverfull is like the Sisterhood of the traveling Pants or Flat Stanley - it goes everywhere!



*dead* 

I can't with you :lolots:

I always hated that bag. Assistant in my department has the worst fake I have ever seen, and I die every time I see it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So glad I stopped reading Vibe 10 years ago.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

maybe they used this device

http://yfrog.com/z/od63453370j



aklein said:


> Yo, Ev. I'm really happy for you and I'll let you finish, but MC had the best sprayed on abs of all TIME!
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2005/gallery/whatsup/050725/mcarey.jpg


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> *dead*
> 
> I can't with you :lolots:
> 
> I always hated that bag. Assistant in my department has the worst fake I have ever seen, and I die every time I see it



I like the never full. I have one. It's so practical.


----------



## Chantilly0379

chantal1922 said:


> Cute pics of Nene, Jen and Mary. That Vibe cover is notcute.com


 

I'm just thinking to myself...Role modles? Really?  The only role modling these women are for is how NOT to act.


----------



## New-New

Chantilly0379 said:


> I'm just thinking to myself...Role modles? Really?  The only role modling these women are for is how NOT to act.



I can understand Kandi being there but the other three... No ma'am.


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:
			
		

> I can understand Kandi being there but the other three... No ma'am.



I am really confused as to why kandi is grouped with them and Tamar for that matter. Matter of fact Vibe is a music mag no? So why are Eve and Chrissy there? Well i guess chrissy is there because she is engaged to a musical has been.... Lol @ me answering my own question

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> This is what Eve has been up to:
> vibevixen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/sexy-issue-vibe-2012.jpg



Ummm...Okay!
Glad, I canceled my Vibe subscription in *1996!*
Ain't nobody I know checking for a Vibe mag-lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vibe hasnt been a music magazine since Quincy jones sold it...


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.realitytea.com/2012/05/2...-the-perception-of-violence-on-reality-shows/

VIBE: Star Jones started a petition, lashing out against women and violence on reality TV. What&#8217;s your reaction?

Evelyn: [Bursts into laughter] I think she&#8217;s going to have to get a whole lot of names. Actually, I like the petition and I like the controversy because I&#8217;ve learned controversy is good. But I think she&#8217;s irrelevant. And she&#8217;s using our coattails to get relevant again. Nobody gives a f*ck about her.

Chrissy: Whatever Star Jones is feeling is a little deeper than what she sees. I think she has her own issues.

Kandi: She may not be violent, but I&#8217;m sure she goes off on people in her day-to-day. I just don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s fair to block somebody from getting money.

Did any of you foresee your show being as big as it is today?

Chrissy: I knew when they put that punch and kick in the trailer that would catch people&#8217;s eye. People watch reality TV for train wrecks. People wanna excuse their own bullsh!t and tune into yours.

Tamar: There aren&#8217;t a lot of female African-American shows, better yet about sisters [on television], which I think is very important, not just for the Braxtons but&#8230;

Kandi: There&#8217;s a lot of things about your show that I like. I like the fact that you guys are an entertainment family. I think people love the whole music side of things, being able to see the behind-the-scenes of your careers. I thought that&#8217;s what I brought to Housewives&#8212;Atlanta is a beautiful town and you get to see that, but you get to see that people who are quote, unquote &#8220;celebrities&#8221; have normal real life issues.

What surprised you most about the reality TV experience?

Kandi: Being a part of Housewives brought me so many opportunities that I would&#8217;ve never imagined. With the Kandi Factory spin-off, it was a dream of mine to be on one of those shows developing artists, and here it is, I [have] my own show.

Evelyn: For me, it was that so many people cared. They&#8217;re so emotionally involved and interested with what&#8217;s going on in your life. I watch shows but I&#8217;m never like, &#8220;Let me find this person&#8217;s Twitter or Facebook page so I can comment.&#8221; Even before the show it just wasn&#8217;t me. But people get so emotionally involved with what you&#8217;re doing, what you&#8217;re saying, what you&#8217;re wearing, how you handle this situation, so that surprised me. You think everyone watches TV the way you watch TV.

Evelyn, you&#8217;ve practically raised a scholar. Yet, you&#8217;re on television screaming that you&#8217;d have no problem catching a court case. Do you ever look back at episodes with embarrassment?

Tamar: [Interjects] No. It&#8217;s television entertainment and at the end of the day that&#8217;s what matters. The networks want what makes the papers. But we&#8217;re blessed to be in a situation to show people a part of our life, to see us going through different changes, how we can be a better person. People can learn from our mistakes. I&#8217;m sure Evelyn didn&#8217;t get on TV and want to throw a bottle at somebody. But hey, that&#8217;s life. So maybe the next time somebody gets you out of your character you&#8217;ll know not to throw a bottle.

Evelyn: As crazy as it sounds, sometimes I&#8217;m glad I have the show because it&#8217;s sort of like a mirror. Most people don&#8217;t get to see the crazy things that they&#8217;ve done. So I&#8217;ll see it and go&#8230; [Grimaces].

Since all of the uproar over Basketball Wives, and people reevaluating what they want to watch on television, the women on these shows started pointing fingers&#8230;and they weren&#8217;t pointing them at Evelyn&#8217;s mirror!  Why blame your bad behavior on bad decisions when you can blame them on the bad producers?  Oh, and whatever you do, don&#8217;t call Evelyn a role model!

Chrissy: I was easily angered because I signed up for something that was supposed to be about girl power and women embracing each other in this crazy world of hip-hop. I thought it was gonna be more of a support thing instead of Gladiators. They would always bring somebody to challenge me. I would knock &#8217;em down and they would bring somebody else.

So you&#8217;re saying the producers orchestrated the violence?

Chrissy: Absolutely. They would go as far as telling the new girl, &#8220;Chrissy thinks she&#8217;s Queen Bee around here so we need you to step up because nobody here has a strong enough personality. We need you to shut it down.&#8221; They were feeding people this negative energy from the door. I have no reason to lie.

Kandi: If [the producers] know this person and that person don&#8217;t get along, they&#8217;ll be like, &#8220;Okay, we want you guys to go to lunch.&#8221; They know if they have a conversation about what&#8217;s going on, something&#8217;s gonna jump off. But nobody can make you physically punch somebody in the face. We end up doing that to ourselves from people being real disrespectful in the way they&#8217;re speaking to each other, pointing fingers all in people&#8217;s faces. Some people just can&#8217;t take that.

On the flipside, people can&#8217;t see the producers setting you up. Do you guys ever feel regret?

Chrissy: Absolutely. It&#8217;s like, why did I let them get me that angry? It&#8217;s compromising to your soul because I didn&#8217;t sign up for this, but I&#8217;ll be damned if I&#8217;m gonna allow somebody to make a fool of me because the cameras are rolling.

Evelyn: I do and [the bottle incident] was one of those things where I was like, &#8220;That was wrong.&#8221; The producers of the show could have edited that out but I take full responsibility. I mean, [Kenya] has kids at home.

Do any of you see yourselves as role models?

Evelyn: As a parent I didn&#8217;t raise my daughter to look up to somebody on TV as a role model. I want her to look up to her mother, her family as role models. Also, I have nieces who watch the show and love it. So I&#8217;m stuck between a rock and a hard place because I&#8217;m being me but now I&#8217;m coming to the realization that I can&#8217;t do&#8230; I wouldn&#8217;t want my nine-year-old watching this, but their parents do. So I said to myself recently, &#8220;Young girls are watching the show. I really need to check myself.&#8221; Before reality TV was what it was, I had full control over my daughter&#8217;s television because you never know what they&#8217;re showing. Every parent isn&#8217;t like that. It&#8217;s not for me to judge but we&#8217;re talking a lot about sex; sometimes there are sexy scenes. I think it&#8217;s a little inappropriate, but regardless, I don&#8217;t think children should be looking up to reality TV stars as role models.


----------



## DC-Cutie

> Evelyn: As a parent I didn&#8217;t raise my daughter to look up to somebody on TV as a role model.



OH, really...

She really didn't think through this statement.  She is a mother on TV, what she has displayed can't possibly be what she considers being a role model.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Did Kandi have a major surgery overhaul, or is it extreme photoshop? Because I honestly don't recognize her.


----------



## New-New

I'm really tired of the expectatiOn of being role models is unfairly being placed on the women of color on these shows. You don't see the same expectation being placed on the women of other Housewives series. I can't with this foolishness. They can't help the lack of positive representation of women of color in the media. They're merely trying to do the best for themselves as they can within a system that's stacked against them.


----------



## platinum_girly

OMG at Evelyn chasing Jennifer and refusing to just give in and admit that Jennifer just wants to leave it as is, there is nothing more to hash out or discuss, Jennifer doesn't want you as a friend Evelyn and neither does she want to be bullied into submission by you, leave her alone.

Suzie is SO bloody annoying, she relays EVERY conversation that she has with others back to Evelyn or Tami, if any of these ladies have any sense then they will stop discussing things with her, she has a big mouth and loves to be the spoon to do the stirring...

I miss Royce, i know her latest storyline with her dad has been annoying but at least she doesn't get involved with all the catty drama.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> OH, really...
> 
> She really didn't think through this statement.  She is a mother on TV, what she has displayed can't possibly be what she considers being a role model.



Exactly!


----------



## NYCBelle

platinum_girly said:


> OMG at Evelyn chasing Jennifer and refusing to just give in and admit that Jennifer just wants to leave it as is, there is nothing more to hash out or discuss, Jennifer doesn't want you as a friend Evelyn and neither does she want to be bullied into submission by you, leave her alone.
> 
> Suzie is SO bloody annoying, she relays EVERY conversation that she has with others back to Evelyn or Tami, if any of these ladies have any sense then they will stop discussing things with her, she has a big mouth and loves to be the spoon to do the stirring...
> 
> I miss Royce, i know her latest storyline with her dad has been annoying but at least she doesn't get involved with all the catty drama.



Totally agree! Why does she want to keep on going with this bs? Also why is she spilling stuff about Jenn. Jenn never spilled anything about Eve in Vegas...that was Suzie!


----------



## addisonshopper

janesBydiction said:
			
		

> And that right there is my biggest issue with Tami. I cannot wrap my mind around that for the life of me. That proves to me that she is super insecure and that Evelyn runs her.



because evelyn stood up to her tale and was gonna go toe to toe  . evelyn did not ever back down  verybody else did  she respects that  in hervtwisted mind


----------



## aprilmarch

The sneak peak for episode 15 is available http://www.blog.vh1....s-on-the-table/

Reunion Sneak Peek: http://blog.vh1.com/...-wives-reunion/


----------



## FullyLoaded

Anyone know what sunnies Jen was wearing on the vacation?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Vibe knew what they were doing with that role model crap. They sell maybe 10 issues a month? They need the exposure.


----------



## llmar304

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> Anyone know what sunnies Jen was wearing on the vacation?



I think they were miu miu's, hence their signature "m" at the temples.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jahpson

Would anyone know anything about Evelyn's rainbow hat she wore at the beach?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chantal1922

Of course Tami had to join to conversation.


----------



## Queenie719

I think Kenya's fishy room probably had a little something to to do with her leaving with Jen lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami, Eve's palette is NOT made by the same maufac. as MAC.  That crap is made by the same company that does those Coastal Scents palettes in China!~


----------



## baglady925

wondering why Jen came anyway what a waste of time!


----------



## chantal1922

Who is Tami to throw shade at someone else business? What does she have going on? Oh nothing but hoodratness and failed anger management therapy.


----------



## Queenie719

Well good for Royce telling Tami she was wrong.  Nobody else was going to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

baglady925 said:


> wondering why Jen came anyway what a waste of time!



it's part of their contract, I'm sure...


----------



## tonij2000

Too late to clean it up Shaunie, your true colors are known.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Tami, Eve's palette is NOT made by the same maufac. as MAC.  That crap is made by the same company that does those Coastal Scents palettes in China!~



I thought it was just me that noticed that.  lol


----------



## pquiles

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> I thought it was just me that noticed that.  lol



No...you're not alone.  I was thinking it looked like the cheap make up palette i bought from the flea market in Miami back in 1986 when i couldn't afford much.


----------



## pollinilove

looks like the stuff at the 99 cent store. i got some as a teen it was dry


----------



## llmar304

^^You all are killing me, lol!  Ev was proud of her gifts!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## New-New

llmar304 said:


> ^^You all are killing me, lol!  Ev was proud of her gifts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



She totally was. With them handwritten notes and s***. 

And was Tami serious with her tryin to justify her bulls*** to Royce?


----------



## krasavitza

What a mess. Evelyn is so disgusting and I still dont understand other than being Evelyns personal bodyguard and *** kisser... what's Tami's problem with Jen?? Tami is just so gross. She fights with EVERYONE.

And that little snippet in the end.... the one with Shaunie showing herself as a mother and family woman, talking to her pastor trying to do damage control basically saying she's not who those girls are........... FAIL! Go tell that to a blind person who hasnt seen who you are... maybe they'll actually buy it!


----------



## llmar304

New-New said:
			
		

> She totally was. With them handwritten notes and s***.
> 
> And was Tami serious with her tryin to justify her bulls*** to Royce?



ITA with all of this, that's why I like Royce.  Tami only wants friends that co-sign with all her wrong doings.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Myblackbag

These women disgust me.....


----------



## needloub

Shaunie's "damage control" came a little too late...


----------



## addisonshopper

This bunch of women are trash. 
Tami is crazy and with that 1990's interlocking weave she need to sit it down. Throwing shade on Jennifer's line , like really . 
Tami is a dumb a$$ how
Why does Evelyn keep brining up this same interview. That's the only thing she got. 
I'm up can't sleep and decided to watch and can't even with these women. Its not even worth my time to even comment anymore.  
Shot out to Jennifer , Royce ,Kenya and Keisha for being REAL women and not stooping to this bull shizzle. 
Shaunie please please she know it's wrong that's why she running to the pastor.


----------



## Liliana85

Can someone Id Evelyn's hot pink dress she wore on last night episode?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Tami was on Wendy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rakIlCpjIo&feature=g-all-u


----------



## pollinilove

i do not like tammi i think she ia wrong for what she did but the public is so wrong for going to her kids twitter talking about tammi. you do not go and tell a kid what you think about his or her mother no matter how bad they are


----------



## pollinilove

sorry kids are off limits you have a problem with tammi tell tammi not her kids


----------



## pollinilove

she said people have gone to her kids twitter page


----------



## Sassys

Shut the front door, Tami has a man!!!!


----------



## dorcell

Can anyone id evelyn's sunnies on the beach?


----------



## krasavitza

Liliana85 said:


> Can someone Id Evelyn's hot pink dress she wore on last night episode?


 

On twitter she said it was from ASOS.


----------



## disney16

Shaunie trying to distance herself from the drama is a bunch of crap! She is making money from all the drama and fighting.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

disney16 said:


> Shaunie trying to distance herself from the drama is a bunch of crap! She is making money from all the drama and fighting.



yea, i wonder how the bullies are gonna take that one!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sassys said:


> Shut the front door, Tami has a man!!!!



Who, Mike Tyson?


----------



## New-New

llmar304 said:


> ITA with all of this, that's why I like Royce.  Tami only wants friends that co-sign with all her wrong doings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



A real friend should be able to give you a nice read when you on some BS.


----------



## platinum_girly

So do we think Shaunie will actually go so far as to drop some of these women? I don't think it will make her look any better, infact i think it will make her look worse because it seemed like she was alright with all the bullying and fighting at the time it was happening but as soon as people point out to her how it makes her look then she is starting to consider dropping these people that are supposed to be her friends...


----------



## Liliana85

krasavitza said:


> On twitter she said it was from ASOS.



Thank u so much!


----------



## Chantilly0379

So, I was able to catch a first few minutes of the last epi & I must say it made my morning.  Tami getting $hit on by a bird...totally bad karma!


----------



## Chantilly0379

disney16 said:


> Shaunie trying to distance herself from the drama is a bunch of crap! She is making money from all the drama and fighting.


 

Exactly that's why she's always pushing for this little "sit downs" between girls who don't like each other.


----------



## Chantilly0379

New-New said:


> A real friend should be able to give you a nice read when you on some BS.


 

Exactly!  & she's is the one who's always talking about "keeping it real", so if you can't accept honestly about you being in the wrong from a "friend", then you need to grow up!  The last thing I want is someone tell me what I WANT to hear instead of what I need to hear.


----------



## needloub

That last scene with Shaunie and her pastor seemed so disingenuous.  It's like they added that scene AFTER all the backlash...


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> That last scene with Shaunie and her pastor seemed so disingenuous.  It's like they added that scene AFTER all the backlash...



oh, yes, it was a re-shoot.

I can't believe she sat there straight faced and said she didn't like drama.  Yet, she's the creator of this mess.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, yes, it was a re-shoot.
> 
> I can't believe she sat there straight faced and said she didn't like drama. Yet, she's the creator of this mess.


 
And that's putting it mildly after she allowed what happened to Keisha, she couldn't have put a stop to the immediately, but no what she did, stirred that pot by convincing that girl to allow Tami to continue to bully her in order to get her purse back and make Tami feel superior.

All she's trying to do is "save face" for season 5 so it doesn't flop & get shut down!  The only I'd like to see in season 5 is someone shut Tami's big mouth.  & call Suzie out for the snake she is!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> And that's putting it mildly after she allowed what happened to Keisha, she couldn't have put a stop to the immediately, but no what she did, stirred that pot by convincing that girl to allow Tami to continue to bully her in order to get her purse back and make Tami feel superior.
> 
> All she's trying to do is "save face" for season 5 so it doesn't flop & get shut down!  The only I'd like to see in season 5 is someone shut Tami's big mouth.  & call Suzie out for the snake she is!



I guess Shaunie also has a slight touch of amnesia, did she forget how she ran out in the streets after Gloria in Season 1???


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess Shaunie also has a slight touch of amnesia, did she forget how she ran out in the streets after Gloria in Season 1???


 

Oh I wish I would have seen that, I didn't catch BBW til the end of season 2.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess Shaunie also has a slight touch of amnesia, did she forget how she ran out in the streets after Gloria in Season 1???


 
Say what??? lol

I did not watch until season 2.  And this will be my last


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess Shaunie also has a slight touch of amnesia, did she forget how she ran out in the streets after Gloria in Season 1???


Oh, I remember as well!  She acts like she is just a spectator in this whole mess, but she has been quite active in many of the dramas.


----------



## FullyLoaded

llmar304 said:
			
		

> I think they were miu miu's, hence their signature "m" at the temples.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!


----------



## Ladybug09

tammy was on wendy yesterday doing damage control and said they were renewed for another season.


----------



## Sassys

Jenny Cadine said:


> Who, Mike Tyson?


 
LOL.  This is her boyfriend.  Jerry Lamothe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Lamothe


----------



## Delta Queen

Maybe she's hoping he'll give her a shot at the movies.


----------



## Sassys

Delta Queen said:


> Maybe she's hoping he'll give her a shot at the movies.


 
She mentioned on Wendy, she just shot a pilot for a new show, but could not give details yet.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Had no idea she (Tami) had a small role on Married With Children either


----------



## New-New

.pursefiend. said:


> Had no idea she (Tami) had a small role on Married With Children either



I remember seeing her randomly on an episode of Half & Half.


----------



## KimberDoll

I am so over Tami and Evelyn. It's funny because I used to feel the exact opposite way that I feel now...

Tami is a str8 up bully and Evelyn loves to throw shade and point fingers but feels like its okay to threaten the other girls with physical violence?! It's crazy to me. Like I can't. I'm actually a Royce fan now because she's not afraid to call Tami out on her ways. Suzie stirs up everything on the low and I just think Jennifer really doesn't care at all. 

And Shaunie is the brains behind this whole mess!!


----------



## pollinilove

suzie needs a smack in the face


----------



## kittenslingerie

The show has changed so much for the worse since Tami came on. Before that the women fought but they tried to look "less trashy and over the top" when they did have brawls.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> LOL.  This is her boyfriend.  Jerry Lamothe http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Lamothe



OMG! He directed _Nora's Hair Salon_!!!



























[/sarcasm]


----------



## addisonshopper

michie said:
			
		

> OMG! He directed Nora's Hair Salon!!!
> 
> [/sarcasm]



Where you been girl ??   Or is it me who has been ghost. Lol


----------



## Chantilly0379

So I was able to watch a few more minutes of Monday's epi this morning.  IDK what exactly Jen has said about Evelyn on her interviews & in her blogs, but she shouldn't be talking smack at her, its wrong.  If Evelyn wasn't apart of the bullying I think I would be more on her side but b/c of her past actions towards some of the other girls maybe its just bad karma.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She mentioned on Wendy, she just shot a pilot for a new show, but could not give details yet.



yeah, I rolled my eyes at that.


----------



## sgj99

these are grown women acting like street thugs and bullys ... i wouldn't give any of them the time of day - the whole bunch are a gaggle of classless wannabes.  it continues to amaze me that grown women threaten each other on a regular basis.


----------



## .pursefiend.

blah blah blah ..


> Everyone&#8217;s favorite-not-so-favorite &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217; star Evelyn Lozada has unintentionally branded herself as a trash-talking, table jumping reality star who will threaten a Bronx beatdown at any given moment, but she also has a soft, apologetic side once you get around the rough edges. She recently sat down with Vibe Magazine for a candid interview on &#8216;Basketball Wives Season 4&#8242; and discussed everything from her failed relationship with Jennifer Williams and why she misses her, to her newfound friendship with Rihanna (with whom she met on Twitter) and her fiance Chad Ochocinco.
> 
> She also revealed plans to keep her last name due to the brand that she&#8217;s beginning to build.
> 
> Peep a few excerpts:
> 
> On whether she felt she could have handled her beef with Jennifer a lot differently
> I think so. A lot was happening during that time. I&#8217;m one of those people, I said some things and I was just like, that was not cool. I live by loyalty and I feel like, at that point, I broke the friend code. I should have never broken that code and I should have never stooped down to that level. Like, if she wants to do interviews and slick comments, it is what it is. I don&#8217;t hate her. People just get caught up in this industry; you do interviews and say certain things. I truly don&#8217;t wish her anything negative, we&#8217;ve gone through a lot together as friends from moving out, men drama, all types of stuff. It&#8217;s just tough having to relive it then talk about it. You never have that time for healing. But now that the show is done and things are calming down, I&#8217;m not angry anymore about it and I don&#8217;t hate her at all. I don&#8217;t really hate anybody, I was just upset how things were handled.
> 
> On whether she misses Jennifer Williams
> I miss her. We were friends for 10 years. I was in her wedding, so you know yeah, and your thinking you guys are going to do this show together, your BFF, and then your kind of like what happened? And we are mutual friends with a lot of people, so everything else became weird energy. It was tough.
> 
> On how she developed thick skin
> I&#8217;ve accepted that this is a part of my life and apart of my world now. The more the show became popular, and I started dating Chad, its been like chaos. I&#8217;m never going to hide and I&#8217;m always one of those people that say TV can be a gift and a curse, and at the same time it&#8217;s opened up doors for me that I never would have imagined.
> 
> On what she&#8217;s learned from being on &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217;
> Just to probably listen. Everyone always says it on the show, &#8216;Evelyn goes from 0-10.&#8217; And that&#8217;s how I&#8217;ve always been since I was 13. Where I grew up, most people wouldn&#8217;t say, Okay, let&#8217;s have a conversation. That&#8217;s not the way things were dealt with where I grew up. You running your mouth? You talking sh-t? Things happen. There&#8217;s consequences for that. I&#8217;ve learned it&#8217;s not all about screaming and yelling and, &#8216;Oh, you&#8217;re a ****ing b-tch.&#8217; Most of the time I don&#8217;t get my point across.
> 
> [...]  I was born and raised in the Bronx and went to public school in Manhattan. New York is a hustle and bustle type of place, you&#8217;re in cab getting cursed out and everyone is so high-strung. You&#8217;re always on defense mode. I love New York; I wouldn&#8217;t take anything back, but you become a little aggressive [Laughs].
> 
> On her relationship with Rihanna
> We became cool on Twitter [laughs], and she&#8217;s cool! She lives her life and does what the **** she wants and I love that about her. It&#8217;s tough because all of a sudden your supposed to be perfect and a role model to everyone and not live your life and I think she does what she needs to do, she&#8217;s young and having fun. Growing up, I didn&#8217;t necessarily say &#8216;oh my god! Look at Madonna I want to be just like her&#8217;, I just loved her music. I feel like people put so much pressure on these celebrities and it&#8217;s like I think parents should be role models and if you don&#8217;t want your kids watching these things then don&#8217;t. Like my daughter is almost 19 and she will tell you that growing up she had parental control for the TV, because of HBO etc. In my eyes, Rihanna can do no wrong, I think she&#8217;s an amazing artist. She&#8217;s gorgeous, handles her business, and lives her life with no apologies.
> 
> On whether she is going to drop her last name
> I don&#8217;t know. I&#8217;m going to keep Evelyn Lozada for now because it&#8217;s a brand that I&#8217;m building. It&#8217;s my own little thing I got going on. We are still on the fence of that though, so we&#8217;ll see.
> 
> Sounds like Evelyn and Jen are overdue for a woman-to-woman chat.
> 
> Catch the rest of the interview over at Vibe
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Evelyn Lozada Says She Misses Jennifer Williams: &#8216;I Broke The Friend Code&#8217; | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## shortsweetness

Building a brand?????  What brand is that???  How to be a bully for dummies?


----------



## Sassys

Sean Kingston & Evelyn Lozada's Daughter Shaniece at LAVO in Las Vegas


----------



## DC-Cutie

my heart is aching..  word on the innanets is that Eve and Jenn made up


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> my heart is aching.. Word on the innanets is that eve and jenn made up


 
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


 

Well I'm not surprise since season 5 just was approved!  They need something new to complain about I guess either Susie again or maybe the tables will turn on Tami...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> my heart is aching..  word on the innanets is that Eve and Jenn made up



i need proof lol

i've seen lots of pics from Rihanna, Ev, and her daughter on instagram. was wondering how her daughter and Ri linked up...maybe Seam Kingston??


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Chantilly0379 said:


> Well I'm not surprise since season 5 just was approved!  They need something new to complain about I guess either Susie again or maybe the tables will turn on Tami...



ditto x 100!!! 

my bet is on Suzie


----------



## Chantilly0379

Well I finally was able to watch the rest of the last epi this morning and all I have to say is Tami is just too much, she will never see that she is in the wrong and she causing more mess than need be.  As far as when she said her friendship w Royce might be over, that's really sad that you cannot listen to a FRIEND when they're tyring to tell you, you are in the wrong.  Everything is always about her and how she's trys to defend her behavior.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> my heart is aching..  word on the innanets is that Eve and Jenn made up



No say it ain't so.  Wow. If she makes up with that hoe after everything I have NO and I mean NO respect for her. They don't have to be enemies , but they dont have to be friends.


----------



## Jahpson

addisonshopper said:
			
		

> No say it ain't so.  Wow. If she makes up with that hoe after everything I have NO and I mean NO respect for her. They don't have to be enemies , but they dont have to be friends.



Exactly. This show has run its course or it needs a new cast

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's about to run it's course, because no NBA wife with some self-respect and dignity, will appear on these shows.

Not one wife out of the Miami crew and 2 in LA (well, technically 1 since Kimsha Artest left).


----------



## pollinilove

that chicago bulls wife is still on the LA show


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> that chicago bulls wife is still on the LA show



Who?


----------



## pollinilove

malaysia pargo ? i spelled her name wrong but i think you know who i mean


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> malaysia pargo ? i spelled her name wrong but i think you know who i mean



Oh yeah!  totally forgot about her.

Thanks!


----------



## addisonshopper

pollinilove said:
			
		

> malaysia pargo ? i spelled her name wrong but i think you know who i mean



He plays for Phoenix now . I believe it's Phoenix. I follow her on instagram and she has grown on me tremendously.


----------



## tonij2000

Anybody here?


----------



## surlygirl

what are they wearing?! lol.


----------



## chantal1922

Glad Kenya's hair is looking decent. I guess she watched the season and realized how foolish her poodle weave looked.


----------



## MickMick

All of them looked crazy.  The outfits did nothing for any of their figures.


----------



## needloub

They were so loud during the season, and now during the reunion they are so quiet.  I guess when you realize that people don't find your behavior funny, this is how you behave now...

Ummm, Kesha speak up!!!


----------



## tweegy

What is eating Evelyn's head?


----------



## chantal1922

Evelyn was so up in arms about the loose comment. I guess the truth hurts.


----------



## tonij2000

Notice the language is clean as well. I think they're trying to clean up their image.


----------



## tweegy

Such poised ladies now.... the clips show a totally different picture


----------



## MickMick

I can already tell that Jennifer's makeup is bad.  Really bad.


----------



## tweegy

LMAO @ Jennifer arguing like a mad muppet with no audio in the little box!


----------



## DC-Cutie

John Salley needs to be fired.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> John Salley needs to be fired.


thank you! I don't know why VH1 keeps hiring him for the reunions.


----------



## chantal1922

Love Jen's Chanel pearls.


----------



## MickMick

DC-Cutie said:


> John Salley needs to be fired.



I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh shut up tami!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh shaunie shut up, too!


----------



## needloub

Is anyone else perturbed that Tami is giving her 2 cents about bullying?  John is a horrible host...let's get down to business and the truth.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> John Salley needs to be fired.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Oh shut up tami!


 
You are saying everything I am thinking!  And Shaunie is the worst - the way she is looking at Jen, yet laughs at Tami & Evelyn's behavior.


----------



## ClassicFab

What a joke reunion. John, Tami, Shaunie and Evelyn all need to have a seat.


----------



## chantal1922

needloub said:


> *Is anyone else perturbed that Tami is giving her 2 cents about bullying?*  John is a horrible host...let's get down to business and the truth.


yes!! She really needs to have a seat.


----------



## needloub

Am I missing something?  Jen threw a drink at her husband first, and while I don't condone it, he threw one in retaliation.  Nya hitting her in the face was a totally separate situation and incident.  Jen did not do anything to instigate that...


----------



## needloub

chantal1922 said:


> Love Jen's Chanel pearls.



They are gorgeous!!


----------



## gre8dane

needloub said:


> Am I missing something? Jen threw a drink at her husband first, and while I don't condone it, he threw one in retaliation. Nya hitting her in the face was a totally separate situation and incident. Jen did not do anything to instigate that...


 
Jen & Kesha simply cannot think quickly on their feet & express themselves well in these situations.  Ev & Tami are quick & loud & talk over the others. 

Here Shaunie goes...yeah right, it bothers you!  Ugh, Tami!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So jen's behavior it hurt shaunies heart, but she didn't bother to stop eve throw the bottle or tami act the look on Keisha?


----------



## gloss_gal

chantal1922 said:


> Love Jen's Chanel pearls.


 
Like the jumpsuit but not the shoes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just need Jen to stop saying "listen..." and "1st of all..."


----------



## gloss_gal

DC-Cutie said:


> So jen's behavior it hurt shaunies heart, but she didn't bother to stop eve throw the bottle or tami act the look on Keisha?


 
right.


----------



## wannaprada

I can't take it! I so hope this show is not renewed. It makes women, especially Black women, look so bad! Ugh!


----------



## ClassicFab

DC-Cutie said:


> So jen's behavior it hurt shaunies heart, but she didn't bother to stop eve throw the bottle or tami act the look on Keisha?



Hello! Shaunie is full of crap.

When are they going to get on Susie, I need somebody to go in!!


----------



## needloub

Suzie won't be able to talk properly especially with those new braces!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Polygraph!  What in the Maury Povich hell?


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I just need Jen to stop saying "listen..." and "1st of all..."


 
and "like..." & "you know..."

My teenager can express herself better than this grown woman.


----------



## MickMick

This is some bull.  It is all damage control to justify bringing Tami and Evelyn back.  I'm not down with this "blame the victim" line of reasoning.  Ugh!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Polygraph!  What in the Maury Povich hell?


I hope Jen doesn't do it!  She has nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## wannaprada

dc-cutie said:
			
		

> polygraph!  What in the maury povich hell?



lmao!


----------



## gre8dane

MickMick said:


> This is some bull. It is all damage control to justify bringing Tami and Evelyn back. I'm not down with this "blame the victim" line of reasoning. Ugh!


 
And Shaunie's feeble attempts to bring up the staged mammogram checkup of the bullies and her daughter's birthday party as the 'good' things on the show.  Not working Shaunie.


----------



## tweegy

chantal1922 said:


> thank you! I don't know why VH1 keeps hiring him for the reunions.


Cause Joy is probably still traumatized from the Mob Wives reunion...




needloub said:


> Am I missing something?  Jen threw a drink at her husband first, and while I don't condone it, he threw one in retaliation.  Nya hitting her in the face was a totally separate situation and incident.  Jen did not do anything to instigate that...



Correcto, I remember when VH1 previewed the show before it aired they only showed the husband throwing the drink and he got alot of heat. THEN everyone saw what really went down.

But her slap from that woman was not cool at all..





gre8dane said:


> *and "like..." & "you know..."
> *
> My teenager can express herself better than this grown woman.


THIS!!


----------



## ClassicFab

So its all Jennifer's fault. Ok, John. Gotcha.


----------



## needloub

Why does Evelyn want to bring Jen down so badly?  All I keep on hearing is that "Jen has everyone fooled."  So what?  Will she be happy when Jen is down to her pathetic level?  That's no friend...


----------



## tweegy

Tami, Ev, and Shaunie are so deranged- What did Ev say in the clip? Jennifer has the fans of the show thinking Jen is someone else? Evelyn please.. so far this season Jen is the few  that showed any tact on that mess of a Shaunie validation production..


----------



## gre8dane

needloub said:


> Why does Evelyn want to bring Jen down so badly? All I keep on hearing is that "Jen has everyone fooled." So what? Will she be happy when Jen is down to her pathetic level? That's no friend...


 
Evelyn acts like she has always harbored something deep down about Jen and this situation allowed her to act on it, whatever it is.  Like Jen said, she was going thru her divorce, yet she was not hearing from Jen.  That's weird for BFFs.  So Evelyn is a typical simpleton to jump on Jen for something insignificant, on camera, months after it happened while harboring bitterness about a harmless interview about 'her man'.


----------



## New-New

Evelyn is serving some Beyonce "Countdown" video tease with that hair.


----------



## coachtags

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I can't take it! I so hope this show is not renewed. It makes women, especially Black women, look so bad! Ugh!



This show makes GROWN Women look bad.


----------



## Sassys

John really needed to ask Eve, "what life are you speaking of, when you keep saying you ain't about this life"

Keisha needed to tell Tami, "you are a pig, take that to anger management"

What step daughters does Eve have (she is not married to Chad)

When I saw Jen on fashion night out, she had her Bentley, so I doubt she had no money

Why would Jen take a ferry from jersey, it's called the path train


----------



## Jahpson

This show is so gross


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> John really needed to ask Eve, "what life are you speaking of, when you keep saying you ain't about this life"
> 
> Keisha needed to tell Tami, "you are a pig, take that to anger management"
> 
> What step daughters does Eve have (she is not married to Chad)
> 
> When I saw Jen on fashion night out, she had her Bentley, so I doubt she had no money
> 
> Why would Jen take a ferry from jersey, it's called the path train


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> John Salley needs to be fired.


 

Thank you!  I know Star is boycotting the show but I so hoped they'd have her as the hostess!


----------



## Chantilly0379

All these comments are exactly what I was thinking!  I've come to the conclusion that VH1is down for bullying!


----------



## tweegy

I wasn't pulsating attention to the bullying topic and when the host was asking Jen why she didn't sue Eric.... Are these people on crack!??? How is that the same and tami you are the LAST one to talk! 

This show is as jahp said.. After this season I'm out!


----------



## miss alice

Sassys said:


> Why would Jen take a ferry from jersey, it's called the path train


 
http://nywaterway.com/


this is much faster and cleaner than the path train.


----------



## needloub

miss alice said:


> http://nywaterway.com/
> 
> 
> this is much faster and cleaner than the path train.



I think Evelyn was trying to imply that Jen was so broke that she had to take the ferry.  Evelyn probably doesn't realize that there is a path train.  She wanted to make a point that Jen was without money, without a home, etc.


----------



## Delta Queen

I always figured Shaunie already knew John and was the one who got him this hosting job, knowing he'd probably be more "sympathetic" to her and whatever drama she/her friends  had going on.


----------



## miss alice

needloub said:


> I think Evelyn was trying to imply that Jen was so broke that she had to take the ferry. Evelyn probably doesn't realize that there is a path train. She wanted to make a point that Jen was without money, without a home, etc.


 
OH. :shame:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Sassys said:


> John really needed to ask Eve, "what life are you speaking of, when you keep saying you ain't about this life"
> 
> Keisha needed to tell Tami, "you are a pig, take that to anger management"
> 
> What step daughters does Eve have (she is not married to Chad)
> 
> When I saw Jen on fashion night out, she had her Bentley, so I doubt she had no money
> 
> Why would Jen take a ferry from jersey, it's called the path train



I dont get Tami's 180. When she first came on this show she looked ragged, messy and dirty. Now she looks and acts like she is Naomi Campbell. Whats the deal with this chick?  I hope she gets fired from this show, AND the new show she is on. She doesnt deserve to be on tv.

Did she rent the Bentley? I am sure they are plentiful to rent or lent to them for publicity.  I doubt Jen is rich, she comes off as a poser to me. I mean she might have a couple grand in the bank...but I doubt its 7 figures.


----------



## needloub

miss alice said:


> OH. :shame:



  It's just the impression I had.  I am sure the women are not all well-off like Shaunie (or will ever be).  I just don't think Evelyn had the right impression of Jen when she was going through some tough times with her husband.


----------



## Sassys

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I dont get Tami's 180. When she first came on this show she looked ragged, messy and dirty. Now she looks and acts like she is Naomi Campbell. Whats the deal with this chick? I hope she gets fired from this show, AND the new show she is on. She doesnt deserve to be on tv.
> 
> Did she rent the Bentley? I am sure they are plentiful to rent or lent to them for publicity. I doubt Jen is rich, she comes off as a poser to me. I mean she might have a couple grand in the bank...but I doubt its 7 figures.


 
It was the same car she had on the show.  I don't know if it is a rental.  I highly doubt Jen was broke and was taking a ferry to NJ. The SA at the store I saw her at, did tell me and my friend, she is always at the store and rents their clothes (meaning she wears them, and returns them).  Eric was an a$$, but he was nice enough to give Jen half and always said "take your half and bounce".  I always said, A woman that has a man that is willing to give her half (when he doesn't have to), should keep her mouth shut, collect her money, THEN bad mouth him


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve is just BITTER!  Bitter that Jen made it down the aisle.  Bitter that Eric left her in a better position financially than 'Toine.  Bitter that she's about to marry a man with 50/11 kids and his NFL contract just got cut by more than half!

If I hear one more thing about Jenni-fah taking the ferry to Harlem, I'm gonna scream.  Jen could have easily thrown in Eve's face the fact that her mother lives in the fcuking projects!

Ain't no way in hell, I'm dating an NBA player for 10+ years and now an NFL player and my moms is living in the projects, while I'm walking around in Loubies, with LV on my arm, driving a Maserati and a rock sitting on my finger!


----------



## Sassys

dc-cutie said:


> eve is just bitter! Bitter that jen made it down the aisle. Bitter that eric left her in a better position financially than 'toine. Bitter that she's about to marry a man with 50/11 kids and his nfl contract just got cut by more than half!
> 
> *if i hear one more thing about jenni-fah taking the ferry to harlem, i'm gonna scream. jen could have easily thrown in eve's face the fact that her mother lives in the fcuking projects! (worst in the bronx)*
> 
> *ain't no way in hell, i'm dating an nba player for 10+ years and now an nfl player and my moms is living in the projects, while i'm walking around in loubies, with lv on my arm, driving a maserati and a rock sitting on my finger*!


 

preach!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Disclaimer: * no disrespect to those living in the projects, grew up in or family living there.  Eve's priorities are so screwed.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> Eve is just BITTER! Bitter that Jen made it down the aisle. Bitter that Eric left her in a better position financially than 'Toine. Bitter that she's about to marry a man with 50/11 kids and his NFL contract just got cut by more than half!
> 
> If I hear one more thing about Jenni-fah taking the ferry to Harlem, I'm gonna scream. Jen could have easily thrown in Eve's face the fact that her mother lives in the fcuking projects!
> 
> Ain't no way in hell, I'm dating an NBA player for 10+ years and now an NFL player and my moms is living in the projects, while I'm walking around in Loubies, with LV on my arm, driving a Maserati and a rock sitting on my finger!


 

You are so right!  If you can live that type of life style can't you at least at least put your mom in a better environment.


----------



## addisonshopper

Jens family has money.  Not long long money but they don't have short change. Evelyn has always been jealous of Jen in a sneaky callous kind of way.  Jen is not from the hood or streets but Evelyn is.   Antoine didn't mary Evelyn was and is a whore she has slept with half the d-listers in the league.  I can't stand Evelyn and now shauni and tami is on the list. Jenn don't owe them hoes nothing. I wouldn't say a word and all that side eye shauni was giving was making my blood boil.  Tami can't compare her hardcore street bullying to that up-tight shame on you stuff jenn did in the beginning.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Disclaimer:  no disrespect to those living in the projects, grew up in or family living there.  Eve's priorities are so screwed.



Most people set there moms up when they get on. Lol. But maybe her mom wants to live there. Some older women are stubborn like that.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Most people set there moms up when they get on. Lol. But maybe her mom wants to live there. Some older women are stubborn like that.


 
Not buying it. I also think, Evelyn had no say when it came to showing where her mother lives. She could have at least moved her Mom down 5 blocks to the townhouses (my bff is from that area and I know it well), at least her mother would be in the same neighborhood, if she did not want to leave her friends.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Tami got me so heated when she tried to pass off Kesha's being bullied as her not being "woman" enough to admit she was wrong!!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaaaat?!?!?! Tami is no woman with her angry a$$.


----------



## modanhoney

The show is a disgrace...they are all snakes in the grass. I hope they do not bring back the show. VH1 please bring on something positive and uplifting for people to watch.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG I am just watching the finale now...I couldnt resist 

Did Jen say "this is just re-dick-a-lus" OMFG I die laughing at how this chick tries so hard to sound like a class president  She has to be the most fake person on reality tv today! I really hope she does not come back. 

OMFG...loved Salley saying to Jen "Eric coulda knocked her contacts in the back of her head" :lolots:


----------



## Sinarta

I'm watching the reunion right now, oh my! And just to be fair, the only thing Eric did was throw a drink in her face, the other chick actually put her hands on Jen. Thats a different story in my book


----------



## meela188

DC-Cutie said:


> Eve is just BITTER! Bitter that Jen made it down the aisle. Bitter that Eric left her in a better position financially than 'Toine. Bitter that she's about to marry a man with 50/11 kids and his NFL contract just got cut by more than half!
> 
> If I hear one more thing about Jenni-fah taking the ferry to Harlem, I'm gonna scream. Jen could have easily thrown in Eve's face the fact that her mother lives in the fcuking projects!
> 
> Ain't no way in hell, I'm dating an NBA player for 10+ years and now an NFL player and my moms is living in the projects, while I'm walking around in Loubies, with LV on my arm, driving a Maserati and a rock sitting on my finger!


 
This!


----------



## FullyLoaded

modanhoney said:


> The show is a disgrace...they are all snakes in the grass. I hope they do not bring back the show. VH1 please bring on something positive and uplifting for people to watch.



All the $$ they have rolling in from advertising, that won't happen. 

I guess you haven't seen the supertrailer for Love & HipHop Atlanta? ush:ush:


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Eve is just BITTER!  Bitter that Jen made it down the aisle.  Bitter that Eric left her in a better position financially than 'Toine.  Bitter that she's about to marry a man with 50/11 kids and his NFL contract just got cut by more than half!
> 
> If I hear one more thing about Jenni-fah taking the ferry to Harlem, I'm gonna scream.  Jen could have easily thrown in Eve's face the fact that her mother lives in the fcuking projects!
> 
> *Ain't no way in hell, I'm dating an NBA player for 10+ years and now an NFL player and my moms is living in the projects, while I'm walking around in Loubies, with LV on my arm, driving a Maserati and a rock sitting on my finger!*


So sad, but so true because Evelyn has different priorities in life...


----------



## Jenny Cadine

needloub said:


> So sad, but so true because Evelyn has different priorities in life...



But Ev just had little gifts of bags, shoes, whatever crumbs the men gave her, not enough to buy her mom a house. Of course now that she has whatever BBW is paying her she may not have that excuse.


----------



## needloub

^Ok, but Evelyn was with that man for *10* years...enough time to get her act together.  I'm not saying that she had to purchase her mother a home (not easy in NY), but it just seems so strange to see her "lifestyle" and then watch scenes of her at her mother's house...it's just sad.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

needloub said:


> ^Ok, but Evelyn was with that man for *10* years...enough time to get her act together.



True. But I really think he just gave her crumbs. Not defending her, she's clearly a selfish person, and not very savvy. Her daughter's father was a regular guy not a baller, right?


----------



## needloub

^Wasn't he in the NBA as well?  Either way, Evelyn has no idea of true wealth...it does not come in handbags, shoes, and cars.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

needloub said:


> ^Wasn't he in the NBA as well?  Either way, Evelyn has no idea of true wealth...it does not come in handbags, shoes, and cars.



It was odd to see how her mom & sister lived. I do think Ev never had anything of her own tho. She was a salesgirl, not the owner of that Miami shop like she portrayed herself. She'll probably come out of her relationship with Chad empty handed too. Birdbrain.


----------



## needloub

Jenny Cadine said:


> It was odd to see how her mom & sister lived. I do think Ev never had anything of her own tho. She was a salesgirl, not the owner of that Miami shop like she portrayed herself. She'll probably come out of her relationship with Chad empty handed too. Birdbrain.


It was odd, right?  You just made me spit all over my computer with "bird brain."


----------



## Queenie719

Even though Ev handles herself like a true bird, I get why she's mad.  She doesn't hide her birdness while her best friend is an undercover bird.  Ev, keeps Jen's birdness a secret like a good friend, then Jen condemns Ev's birdness to the press.  Ev thought they were birds together but then Jen decided she didn't want to be a bird anymore.  Ev got all butt hurt


----------



## needloub

^Evelyn kept what a secret??


----------



## Queenie719

needloub said:
			
		

> ^Evelyn kept what a secret??



That Jen was an undercover bird and hooking up with random dudes (unprotected I might add)  in Vegas lol


----------



## needloub

Queenie719 said:


> That Jen was an undercover bird and hooking up with random dudes (unprotected I might add)  in Vegas lol


So that was a good idea to tell Jen's private business on television?  I'm confused...so Jen is now a "bird" because Evelyn didn't want to be the only bird.


----------



## Queenie719

needloub said:
			
		

> So that was a good idea to tell Jen's private business on television?  I'm confused...so Jen is now a "bird" because Evelyn didn't want to be the only bird.



No, Ev handles herself in true bird fashion by telling  Jen's beeswax instead of brushing it off.  But yes, Ev thought they were 2 peas in a pod and Jen did'nt want to be in her pod anymore and Ev's feelings are hurt.  I get why she's mad.


----------



## needloub

Queenie719 said:


> No, Ev handles herself in true bird fashion by telling  Jen's beeswax instead of brushing it off.  But yes, Ev thought they were 2 peas in a pod and Jen did'nt want to be in her pod anymore and Ev's feelings are hurt.  *I get why she's mad*.



Oh, just like a "bird."


----------



## Chantilly0379

Jenny Cadine said:


> But Ev just had little gifts of bags, shoes, whatever crumbs the men gave her, not enough to buy her mom a house. Of course now that she has whatever BBW is paying her she may not have that excuse.


 

yeah b/c lets not forget she is like the "last slice of pizza".


----------



## chantal1922

Jenny Cadine said:


> It was odd to see how her mom & sister lived. I do think* Ev never had anything of her own tho.* She was a salesgirl, not the owner of that Miami shop like she portrayed herself. She'll probably come out of her relationship with Chad empty handed too. Birdbrain.


yep


----------



## tweegy

Queenie719 said:
			
		

> Even though Ev handles herself like a true bird, I get why she's mad.  She doesn't hide her birdness while her best friend is an undercover bird.  Ev, keeps Jen's birdness a secret like a good friend, then Jen condemns Ev's birdness to the press.  Ev thought they were birds together but then Jen decided she didn't want to be a bird anymore.  Ev got all butt hurt



I cannot tell you how this post made me laugh!  *dead at under cover bird* I always laugh when they are referred to as birds *dead*


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Jen is a bird, so is Eve...  birds of a feather..

Antoine had contracts totaling $100M!  I'm sure Eve could have gotten something for herself and her mother IF her priorities were in order.  But, 'Toine knowing Eve, probably thought she was happy with new shoes and handbags.


----------



## surlygirl

this thread is far more entertaining than the show! lol.

i don't know if jen really threw anyone under the bus ... she just said that they date different type of guys. now whether that meant professional athletes or fame whores, i don't know. i get why ev was hurt initially, but not to the point where she's jumping off a table to attack her physically. it just doesn't add up.

so if jen was like, "i'm a ho just like ev" would they still be friends? for someone who is so upfront about her choices, she sure does get mad when anyone agrees with her about it.

and tami and shaunie need more people! they must have had some media coaching prior to this reunion, because if you hadn't watched the show you just might believe some of that mess.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

needloub said:


> It was odd, right? * You just made me spit all over my computer with "bird brain." *



 me too!!! 

I agree though, I was like wow Ev is livin it up and her mom appears to be struggling? It didnt add up. 

I just cannot take this Jennifer character.  I hope they dont renew her contract because I hate everything about her! Especially her fake voice


----------



## meela188

surlygirl said:


> this thread is far more entertaining than the show! lol.
> 
> i don't know if jen really threw anyone under the bus ... she just said that they date different type of guys. now whether that meant professional athletes or fame whores, i don't know. i get why ev was hurt initially, but not to the point where she's jumping off a table to attack her physically. it just doesn't add up.
> 
> so if jen was like, "i'm a ho just like ev" would they still be friends? for someone who is so upfront about her choices, she sure does get mad when anyone agrees with her about it.
> 
> and tami and shaunie need more people! they must have had some media coaching prior to this reunion, because if you hadn't watched the show you just might believe some of that mess.


 
I agree with this whole post and yes it's evident that they had coaching prior to the reunion. Comparing Jen and Ashley to what has been going on this season is laughable. Say what you want about me but don't put your hands on me. Evelyn is always trying to put her hands on someone, that flying karate kick that she did off the table showed Evelyn in her true form. Evelyn is rachet, pretty hair and all the plastic surgery in the world doesn't change anything in my book. I really don't get what it is about Evelyn that has these women shaking in their boots, maybe there's an intimidation factor that doesn't come across to the audience.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Is Jen suing Ev too? Or just Naia? sp?  Cause Ev did shove her purse in to Jen too LOL!


----------



## Queenie719

tweegy said:


> I cannot tell you how this post made me laugh! *dead at under cover bird* I always laugh when they are referred to as birds *dead*


 
Ev working with Baby AKA "Birdman" on that book must have been fate


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Polygraph! *What in the Maury Povich hell*?


----------



## GoGlam

YES! Amen.



dc-cutie said:


> eve is just bitter! Bitter that jen made it down the aisle. Bitter that eric left her in a better position financially than 'toine. Bitter that she's about to marry a man with 50/11 kids and his nfl contract just got cut by more than half!
> 
> If i hear one more thing about jenni-fah taking the ferry to harlem, i'm gonna scream. Jen could have easily thrown in eve's face the fact that her mother lives in the fcuking projects!
> 
> Ain't no way in hell, i'm dating an nba player for 10+ years and now an nfl player and my moms is living in the projects, while i'm walking around in loubies, with lv on my arm, driving a maserati and a rock sitting on my finger!


----------



## Sassys

Wow, these are some HUGE NYTimes Bestselling titles 

http://cashmoneycontent.com/?category_name=books

Evelyn, have a seat lol  

Even the Housewives over on Bravo got real book deals at real publishing houses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wow, these are some HUGE NYTimes Bestselling titles
> 
> http://cashmoneycontent.com/?category_name=books
> 
> Evelyn, have a seat lol
> 
> Even the Housewives over on Bravo got real book deals at real publishing houses.



I'm loving "Animal by K'wan", it just sounds like a future American classic


----------



## MickMick

Ocho was released from the Patriots....

Too much reality whoring.  Not enough learning the playbook.


----------



## New-New

MickMick said:


> Ocho was released from the Patriots....
> 
> Too much reality whoring.  Not enough learning the playbook.



What's Ev gonna do now? She can't be with someone broke.


----------



## pollinilove

i bet they break up she want a man with money


----------



## FullyLoaded

They won't break up now. They both need this new show to bring in $$$, now more than ever.


----------



## Chantilly0379

New-New said:


> What's Ev gonna do now? She can't be with someone broke.


 

Guess she better go trade in that Maserati.


----------



## Sassys

They won't break-up yet. Money is riding on their show; she might bounce after they get married.


----------



## MickMick

I think that they are really going to pimp this wedding thing.  She will completely show out on her show with hopes that they will get their own reality series (a la Jessica and Nick)

BTW...When is the wedding?  When was the infamous "You got six months before you get murried..." conversation?

First Lamar, then T.O.  Now this...*shaking head*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve will walk down the aisle just to save face...


----------



## Sassys

MickMick said:


> I think that they are really going to pimp this wedding thing.  She will completely show out on her show with hopes that they will get their own reality series (a la Jessica and Nick)
> 
> BTW...When is the wedding?  When was the infamous "You got six months before you get murried..." conversation?
> 
> First Lamar, then T.O.  Now this...*shaking head*



I believe it's July 4th week


----------



## InTheDesert

Ochocinco was released from the Patriots.....now what will she do? go find someone else??


----------



## InTheDesert

moving on over to E! right behind kardashians


----------



## DC-Cutie

Royce and Dez have broken up......  again!


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Well it looks like Trina is trying to stay relevant

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/56541/m...ack-about-jennifer-from-basketball-wives.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> Well it looks like Trina is trying to stay relevant
> 
> http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/56541/m...ack-about-jennifer-from-basketball-wives.html



Trina needs to be more concerned about her ratchet lacefront situation!


----------



## chantal1922

Trina needs to have a seat. I wonder if she is trying to get on the show. Didn't she date a basketball player at one point?


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Trina needs to be more concerned about her ratchet lacefront situation!



Lol. Why would she even go there. She aint been reveling since pull over that a$$ to fatt toot toot
She has dated several n
Ball players.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Trina needs to be more concerned about her ratchet lacefront situation!



trina really needs stop being so basic (true words that i dare not utter anywhere near south FL).


----------



## shortsweetness

No one watched?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I dont even remember what I watched it was so boring!!!!


----------



## tweegy

I'm watching it now.. Why!? I don't know.. It is so sad that tami is getting claps and props and everyone is turning it on kesha


These BIRDS (smirks at using that word) are just sad! And Susie needs to go somewhere cause she instigated all of it by running her Lying mouth....


----------



## shortsweetness

tweegy said:


> I'm watching it now.. Why!? I don't know.. It is so sad that tami is getting claps and props and everyone is turning it on kesha
> 
> 
> These BIRDS (smirks at using that word) are just sad! And Susie needs to go somewhere cause she instigated all of it by running her Lying mouth....



I got so pissed when Tammy said Suzie did not tell her what Keisha said.  Actually Tammy, in the car on the trip, you thanked Suzie for telling you what Keisha said.


I swore my head was going to explode last night from pure frustration.


----------



## tweegy

shortsweetness said:
			
		

> I got so pissed when Tammy said Suzie did not tell her what Keisha said.  Actually Tammy, in the car on the trip, you thanked Suzie for telling you what Keisha said.
> 
> I swore my head was going to explode last night from pure frustration.



Exactly! We saw it on the show fool! (tami not u) the blatant lie! 

And shaunie needs to hush with the lecture to Jen really?! Heat of the moment... So what were you saying in the first part of the reunion...


----------



## tweegy

I'm trying hard to keep a poker face watching this mess...


----------



## Sassys

I stoped watching after Royce said she was still with that guy.  I just couldn't watch after that.


----------



## shortsweetness

tweegy said:


> Exactly! We saw it on the show fool! (tami not u) the blatant lie!
> 
> And shaunie needs to hush with the lecture to Jen really?! Heat of the moment... So what were you saying in the first part of the reunion...



And then shaunie was trying to equate speaking reckless to smacking someone... UGHHHH!!!!!!  At one point, I actually gave my TV the finger, yet I continued to watch.  What is wrong with me?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sassys said:


> I stoped watching after Royce said she was still with that guy.  I just couldn't watch after that.


and she gave the needy-speech too! "I am going to stay for the many things he did right and not leave him for the one thing he did wrong" bish shut the f up that is an excuse because you are still needy.

royce is a part of a play with no stage decor. hu??


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> and she gave the needy-speech too! "I am going to stay for the many things he did right and not leave him for the one thing he did wrong" bish shut the f up that is an excuse because you are still needy.
> 
> royce is a part of a play with no stage decor. hu??


 

Didn't she also say, something about.  Now is not the right time to leave.  WTF, does that mean??????????

I am done with this show.  Just can't.  

Then I saw the preview to Love and Hip Hop ATL - SMH, I just can't. The entire time, my face looked like this :weird:


----------



## tweegy

shortsweetness said:
			
		

> And then shaunie was trying to equate speaking reckless to smacking someone... UGHHHH!!!!!!  At one point, I actually gave my TV the finger, yet I continued to watch.  What is wrong with me?



We must masochists or something cause I'm here folding my arms and side eyeing the monitor...


----------



## tweegy

Omg did you guys hear the person going 'mm mmm mmm' when the guy read that Jen was actually jealous of ev and chads relationship I'm dying


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

shortsweetness said:


> And then shaunie was trying to equate speaking reckless to smacking someone... UGHHHH!!!!!!  At one point, I actually gave my TV the finger, yet I continued to watch.  What is wrong with me?



OMFG I am dying....I gave my tv the finger too...when Tammy was giving her fake apology to Keisha :giggles:


----------



## tweegy

*gets headache from rolling eyes at shaunies speech **


----------



## addisonshopper

Tammy was wrong and who does she think she is. Lying talking bout you don't have the means to stand up for yourself. Not everybody is an aggressive brut dressed like a woman. I used I like tami but her keepin it 100 has gone to far. You can keep it 100 and not be a bully and a beech. Sorry. You making all the ladies that really keep it 100 look bad and ghetto.  Kicks to the curb she pulled it. 
And shaunie trying to get Jen to back off her lawsuit. She would not like to h e gotten smacked nor would she want her kids , daughters . Pretty sure she would be pressing charges. Having a fight is one thing but being slapped while sitting down. No ma'am. No maam. If she do jail time so be it. Next time she will keep her hands to themselves.


----------



## tweegy

I just want the line backer from the la cast to come and have it out with tami... That would just be aces... Tami knows who she can mess with she knew that Kesha was not going to stoop to her level


----------



## Chantilly0379

I tried getting on last night but my phn was being stupid all I have to say right now is the audience was getting on my last dam nerve with their applauding Tami like she was right for acting the way she did.  I cannot believe how she kept trying to justify her actions and yeah right Suzie, like you didn't tell Tami!  We all know you did.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> tammy was wrong and who does she think she is. Lying talking bout you don't have the means to stand up for yourself. Not everybody is an aggressive brut dressed like a woman. I used i like tami but her keepin it 100 has gone to far. You can keep it 100 and not be a bully and a beech. Sorry. You making all the ladies that really keep it 100 look bad and ghetto. Kicks to the curb she pulled it.
> And shaunie trying to get jen to back off her lawsuit. She would not like to h e gotten smacked nor would she want her kids , daughters . Pretty sure she would be pressing charges. Having a fight is one thing but being slapped while sitting down. No ma'am. No maam. If she do jail time so be it. Next time she will keep her hands to themselves.


 
this!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

shortsweetness said:


> And then shaunie was trying to equate speaking reckless to smacking someone... UGHHHH!!!!!! At one point, I actually gave my TV the finger, *yet I continued to watch. What is wrong with me*?


 

B/c we anticapating the day someone puts Tami in her place.  At least Perez Hilton did that to the girls who deserved it on the BGC.  

John Salley you need to step off the stage, you are the wrost host in history!


----------



## lho

The reunion sucked.  They basically justified everything that was wrong.


----------



## addisonshopper

Really there is a time and a place for everything. Tammi was trying to be street with Keisha and she is not a street girl nor is she even familiar with the way street girls live. She did however know it would not be in her best interest to engulf in a battle with tammi. Everybody not from the hood and because you are not doesn't make you a coward. Same with nia she came in an at Jen like the hood rat she is and now she going to get her street creds with a criminal record or havin spent time in jail. So now she can really keep it real. She went to jail for slapping a beech. She getting exactly what she deserves. And since it was done on tv and all these hood chicks will know you can't just go around slapping people out of no where.   
 And Jen should never ever be friends with evelyn , remember the old saying, when someone shoes you who they are BELIEVE THEM. !!! 
Ever forward never backward. Unless jen needs the money or she is under contract she should not return. Keep her head up high and keep it moving.


----------



## cfca22

tweegy said:


> I just want the line backer from the la cast to come and have it out with tami... That would just be aces... Tami knows who she can mess with she knew that Kesha was not going to stoop to her level



LOL I agree


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

tweegy said:


> I'm watching it now.. Why!? I don't know.. It is so sad that tami is getting claps and props and everyone is turning it on kesha
> 
> 
> These BIRDS (smirks at using that word) are just sad! And Susie needs to go somewhere cause she instigated all of it by running her Lying mouth....





tweegy said:


> Exactly! We saw it on the show fool! (tami not u) the blatant lie!
> 
> And shaunie needs to hush with the lecture to Jen really?! Heat of the moment... So what were you saying in the first part of the reunion...





shortsweetness said:


> And then shaunie was trying to equate speaking reckless to smacking someone... UGHHHH!!!!!!  At one point, I actually gave my TV the finger, yet I continued to watch.  What is wrong with me?





tweegy said:


> Omg did you guys hear the person going 'mm mmm mmm' when the guy read that Jen was actually jealous of ev and chads relationship I'm dying





Chantilly0379 said:


> B/c we anticapating the day someone puts Tami in her place.  At least Perez Hilton did that to the girls who deserved it on the BGC.
> 
> John Salley you need to step off the stage, you are the wrost host in history!


Yes!  Where do they get their live audience from? Did they see what we saw the entire season.  
And I lost any ounce of respect for Miss Shaunie ...not once have I seen her "check" anything Ev or Tami have said or done this entire season.  
When that linebacker is done with Tami ...maybe Shaunie can get slapped around a bit!


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Really there is a time and a place for everything. Tammi was trying to be street with Keisha and she is not a street girl nor is she even familiar with the way street girls live. She did however know it would not be in her best interest to engulf in a battle with tammi. Everybody not from the hood and because you are not doesn't make you a coward. Same with nia she came in an at Jen like the hood rat she is and now she going to get her street creds with a criminal record or havin spent time in jail. So now she can really keep it real. She went to jail for slapping a beech. She getting exactly what she deserves. And since it was done on tv and all these hood chicks will know you can't just go around slapping people out of no where.
> And Jen should never ever be friends with evelyn , remember the old saying, when someone shoes you who they are BELIEVE THEM. !!!
> Ever forward never backward. Unless jen needs the money or she is under contract she should not return. Keep her head up high and keep it moving.


 
Agree 100% about Keesha.  My ex, use to tell me that all the time about an old friend of mine.  Whenever I would try to figure out, why she does the things she does/did, he would constantly tell me, "you are not from the streets nor do you have hood mentality, so you will never figure out hood chicks and you need to stay in your lane". So I got back in my lane and no longer associate with her and the foolishness she surrounds herself with.

Jen should have listened to Eric. He said, "If that is your best friend, you are done".  Black men, can spot a hood chick a mile away.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Chad got signed with the Dolphins. Guess we may have ANOTHER losing season. Good thing my Tebow went to the Jets...i will root for them


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

addisonshopper said:


> Tammy was wrong and who does she think she is. Lying talking bout you don't have the means to stand up for yourself. Not everybody is an aggressive brut dressed like a woman. I used I like tami but her keepin it 100 has gone to far. You can keep it 100 and not be a bully and a beech. Sorry. You making all the ladies that really keep it 100 look bad and ghetto.  Kicks to the curb she pulled it.
> .


Tami is a walking embarassment
1. I believe she was made a victim so many times in her life that she  takes pleasure in victimizing others who aren't as agressive as her. you see how she gets quiet quickly with people who talk back like Eve, but those who are not street like her she enjoys putting down. Probably gives her a feeling of power. typical bully....


2. I can't believe she makes such a big deal out of small ish. You would think Kesha threatened her daughters from the way she goes off on her. So what if she said something about you. Who even cares. Who has the time to confront everybody who they know have said something about them??? Get a life Tami. You wouldnt want everybody to say things to your face because as we all saw on twitter you couldn't handle that.


----------



## tweegy

I just could not believe them justifying Tami's actions and hating on Jen for standing up for herself.


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Tami is a walking embarassment
> 1.* I believe she was made a victim so many times in her life that she takes pleasure in victimizing others who aren't as agressive as her. you see how she gets quiet quickly with people who talk back like Eve, but those who are not street like her she enjoys putting down. Probably gives her a feeling of power. typical bully....*
> 
> 
> 2. I can't believe she makes such a big deal out of small ish. You would think Kesha threatened her daughters from the way she goes off on her. So what if she said something about you. Who even cares. Who has the time to confront everybody who they know have said something about them??? Get a life Tami. You wouldnt want everybody to say things to your face because as we all saw on twitter you couldn't handle that.


 
My co-worker is exactly like this. I have seen her make assistants cry, no one here likes her. She told me she likes how, I do not allow her to bully me and had no problem putting her in her place.  I noticed, she is big on dishing insults to people, but whenever I would put her in her place with my office door closed, she would skrink into the corner.  I tried to be friends with her, but she got out of hand twice when I invited her out with friends (down right rude and disrespectful to me and my friends), so I no longer associate with her). Watching Tammi, made me realize she is exactly like her (I have never seen her put her hands on anyone though).


----------



## chantal1922

Chantilly0379 said:


> *B/c we anticapating the day someone puts Tami in her place.*  At least Perez Hilton did that to the girls who deserved it on the BGC.
> 
> John Salley you need to step off the stage, you are the wrost host in history!


I so hope this happens next season


----------



## surlygirl

tweegy said:


> *gets headache from rolling eyes at shaunies speech **



jen should let a literal slap in the face slide, but tami and ev can steal purses and throw bottles for any perceived slight? i am convinced that shaunie and tami were "rehearsed up" for this reunion. and with john clearly biased, the studio audience bought it, at least. just shameful.



lho said:


> The reunion sucked.  They basically justified everything that was wrong.



again, just shameful!



Sassys said:


> Agree 100% about Keesha.  My ex, use to tell me that all the time about an old friend of mine.  Whenever I would try to figure out, why she does the things she does/did, he would constantly tell me, "you are not from the streets nor do you have hood mentality, so you will never figure out hood chicks and you need to stay in your lane". *So I got back in my lane* and no longer associate with her and the foolishness she surrounds herself with.
> 
> Jen should have listened to Eric. He said, *"If that is your best friend, you are done"*.  Black men, can spot a hood chick a mile away.



*Sassys*!!! "So I got back in my lane" made me chuckle out loud. That so sounds like something I would say! using lingo all proper like! 

and yes, I thought it was strange the way Eric phrased that when he said it to Jennifer, but we see now that The Knot knew!


----------



## baglady925

^ regarding Eric that 3rd eye sees the truth! lol


----------



## MickMick

baglady925 said:


> ^ regarding eric that 3rd eye sees the truth! Lol



:d


----------



## Chantilly0379

So as I'm flipping thru thr channels I come across thr re-run of the reunion & here's Tami talking abt how she did keshia a favor by taking her purse.  It just kills me no one could say "you mean take her purse & make her beg for her own things". Tami u stole the ish bish!  & if I were keshia I would have pressed charges on her a$$!


----------



## Shoegal30

Uh-oh, maybe we'll get some juicier drama from the new blood....jennifer, kesha, and royce got the boot!  Jennifer got kicked off for slapping Nia, Kesha because she is boring, and Royce because she is feuding with everyone and she can't talk about her ex!


----------



## DC-Cutie

is that from TMZ?

Because Jenn tweeted or blogged that she would be back next season


----------



## heiress-ox

Shoegal30 said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, maybe we'll get some juicier drama from the new blood....jennifer, kesha, and royce got the boot!  Jennifer got kicked off for slapping Nia, Kesha because she is boring, and Royce because she is feuding with everyone and she can't talk about her ex!



Also, Jen didn't slap Nia so she can't get kicked off for being slapped lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

tweegy said:


> I just could not believe them justifying Tami's actions and hating on Jen for standing up for herself.



I couldn't believe that the audience was clapping for Tami and quiet for Kesha, Seriously?! Tami was empowered by all the wimpy people around, too scared of her insanity to say she's "wrong as usual" to her face. And I also agree about Jen, she is doing the classier thing by suing that Nia person. 
I did think it was very nice to see Jen and Eve hug and try to mend the fences. Eve was a lot less hood when Jen was her friend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kittenslingerie said:


> I couldn't believe that the audience was clapping for Tami and quiet for Kesha, Seriously?! Tami was empowered by all the wimpy people around, too scared of her insanity to say she's "wrong as usual" to her face. And I also agree about Jen, she is doing the classier thing by suing that Nia person.
> I did think it was very nice to see Jen and Eve hug and try to mend the fences. Eve was a lot less hood when Jen was her friend.



I believe the audience clapping was all in the editing.

The hug between Jen and Eve was so fake, those crocodile tears didn't fool me!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Shoegal30 said:


> Uh-oh, maybe we'll get some juicier drama from the new blood....jennifer, kesha, and royce got the boot! Jennifer got kicked off for slapping Nia, Kesha because she is boring, *and Royce because she is feuding with everyone and she can't talk about her ex*!


 
She prob got the boot b/c she wasn't on the "bully bandwagoon "


----------



## tweegy

Just read on tmz that royce, Kesha and Jen got the boot from the show.. Producers say they at dropping the dead weight from the show...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Just read on tmz that royce, Kesha and Jen got the boot from the show.. Producers say they at dropping the dead weight from the show...


 
So, they want to keep drama (Tami and Evelyn), yet they said they would stop the violence.  SMH. Since Evelyn is getting her own show with Chad, why isn't she getting the boot.


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> I just could not believe them justifying Tami's actions and hating on Jen for standing up for herself.


 
and trying to sugar-coat Tami's bullish behavior towards Kesha ... what is with this:  "i took your purse to help you" nonsense, or the "i'm pushing you to stand up for yourself" crap.  no Tami, you're being crazy around Kesha because she won't go down to your level of thugish behavior, you took her purse because you're a Mean Girl and immature.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> and trying to sugar-coat Tami's bullish behavior towards Kesha ... what is with this: "i took your purse to help you" nonsense, or the "i'm pushing you to stand up for yourself" crap. no Tami, you're being crazy around Kesha because she won't go down to your level of thugish behavior, you took her purse because you're a Mean Girl and immature.


 
AND, went through her purse and phone.  Who does that!?!?!


----------



## GTOFan

Well we won't be seeing all scenes of Jen and Keisha getting bullied.

What message is the producers saying?  WE KEEP BULLIES COZ THEY BRING US MONEY!


----------



## aprilmarch

I guess dead weight is code for "people not willing or able to act like birds." SMH, I am done with this show.


----------



## aprilmarch

Sassys said:


> AND, went through her purse and phone.  Who does that!?!?!


I know!!!


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:
			
		

> and trying to sugar-coat Tami's bullish behavior towards Kesha ... what is with this:  "i took your purse to help you" nonsense, or the "i'm pushing you to stand up for yourself" crap.  no Tami, you're being crazy around Kesha because she won't go down to your level of thugish behavior, you took her purse because you're a Mean Girl and immature.



Right!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:
			
		

> AND, went through her purse and phone.  Who does that!?!?!



Exactly!


----------



## Delta Queen

I'm so hoping the next season of this show takes a major hit, viewer-wise. But it they have people like that audience watching (and supporting Tami) then it will be popular again*.  *


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can only say that the group of women that sign on next season will get ZERO sympathy from me.  The show has been on long enough to know to stay away.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I can only say that the group of women that sign on next season will get ZERO sympathy from me. The show has been on long enough to know to stay away.


 
You know damn well birds are thirsty for fame.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> I can only say that the group of women that sign on next season will get ZERO sympathy from me. The show has been on long enough to know to stay away.


 

You know they will find some attention starved broad looking for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## tweegy

Exactly .... I just hope this one has theft insurance and a body guard....


----------



## kittenslingerie

I highly doubt that I will watch next season and I've been a long time watcher. So maybe the hit in ratings is coming who knows...


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Exactly .... I just hope this one has theft insurance and a body guard....


 

Well, I am done. Reunion show part 1 was it for me. I deleted the series from my DVR the other night. 

I was telling my friend the other night (she is done too), The only reality shows I will now watch are, Tia and Tamara, Braxtons (Tamar's new show), Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, Bethenny, RHof ATL, BH and NYC. Basically I will never watch a reality show on VH1 (should have known better, since this is the same network that had that Flavor of love bafoonery on).


----------



## tweegy

Yep I'm done with this mess also..


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I can only say that the group of women that sign on next season will get ZERO sympathy from me. The show has been on long enough to know to stay away.


 
no truer words


----------



## KimberDoll

Chantilly0379 said:
			
		

> So as I'm flipping thru thr channels I come across thr re-run of the reunion & here's Tami talking abt how she did keshia a favor by taking her purse.  It just kills me no one could say "you mean take her purse & make her beg for her own things". Tami u stole the ish bish!  & if I were keshia I would have pressed charges on her a$$!



I can't stand tami! I know she's entertaining somewhat but she's just awful lately


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tami should never have put her hands on Kesha's bag. The producers had already tod Kesha they would get it:

http://www.vibe.com/article/breakfast-club-interviews-kesha-nichols


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami should never have put her hands on Kesha's bag. The producers had already tod Kesha they would get it:
> 
> http://www.vibe.com/article/breakfast-club-interviews-kesha-nichols


 
So, why did they let that trick take her bag and go through it?


----------



## KimberDoll

I'll bet tami even thought taking the bag was a good idea at the time! Her apology is complete bs, I don't think any of the women have the capacity to change their ways.


----------



## chantal1922

aprilmarch said:


> I guess dead weight is code for "people not willing or able to act like birds." SMH, I am done with this show.


pretty much. This show should be called ratchet birds instead of basketball wives.


----------



## platinum_girly

What i don't get is why none of the crew/producers/whatever of that show did not step in and tell Tami to either give the bag to them to pass on to Kesha or for her to give it straight back to her herself, it is like they were being a part of the bullying by sitting back and doing nothing, if that was me i would not of allowed Tami to continue acting that way, whether i lost my job or not i would of intervened and sorted that ish out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

platinum_girly said:


> What i don't get is why none of the crew/producers/whatever of that show did not step in and tell Tami to either give the bag to them to pass on to Kesha or for her to give it straight back to her herself, it is like they were being a part of the bullying by sitting back and doing nothing, if that was me i would not of allowed Tami to continue acting that way, whether i lost my job or not i would of intervened and sorted that ish out.



from what I understand about reality TV shows is that the producers are only to get involved when there is life threatening situations - on camera drug use, fighting, driving after drinking, etc.

I agree with you 100%, they should have stepped in.  Tami put her hands on her property and basically held it until SHE was ready to give it back.  She went through her purse and her phone - absolutely wrong.  I don't blame Kesha one bit for going to the hotel security.  I would have went one step further and called the police.  Imagine: Locked Up Abroad: Tami Roman

This is why I liked the old days of reality shows like MTV.  They had the rule: if you put your hands on someone, you were out.  No questions asked.  Now, that doesn't even matter.  They encourage it by providing the cast with alcohol.  VH1 knows Tami can't hold her liquor.  She's a sloppy & mean drunk.  They LOVE IT!


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> from what I understand about reality TV shows is that the producers are only to get involved when there is life threatening situations - on camera drug use, fighting, driving after drinking, etc.
> 
> I agree with you 100%, they should have stepped in. Tami put her hands on her property and basically held it until SHE was ready to give it back. She went through her purse and her phone - absolutely wrong. I don't blame Kesha one bit for going to the hotel security. I would have went one step further and called the police. Imagine: Locked Up Abroad: Tami Roman
> 
> This is why I liked the old days of reality shows like MTV. They had the rule: if you put your hands on someone, you were out. No questions asked. Now, that doesn't even matter. They encourage it by providing the cast with alcohol. VH1 knows Tami can't hold her liquor. She's a sloppy & mean drunk. They LOVE IT!


 
Ugh Tami has gone from being a really amusing and fun person to watch to being a downright horror to watch for me now, i just can't get behind her justifications and explanations for her actions, she was wrong, there is no 2 ways about it. It isn't even like Kesha really gave her reason for her going off on her the way that she did either, Kesha seems pretty harmless to me and the fact that they started the holiday off on a fairly good note and then Tami just went BAM out of nowhere shows that her type of aggression really is offset by alcohol, if you ask me she needs to sit her azz down in a seat at a few AA meetings, ASAP!
Some people need to realise the difference between standing up for oneself when there is a thug like Tami in your face and actually BULLYING somebody that has done nothing at all at you and is no threat to you whatsoever...


----------



## DC-Cutie

platinum_girly said:


> Ugh Tami has gone from being a really amusing and fun person to watch to being a downright horror to watch for me now, i just can't get behind her justifications and explanations for her actions, she was wrong, there is no 2 ways about it. It isn't even like Kesha really gave her reason for her going off on her the way that she did either, Kesha seems pretty harmless to me and the fact that they started the holiday off on a fairly good note and then Tami just went BAM out of nowhere shows that her type of aggression really is offset by alcohol, if you ask me she needs to sit her azz down in a seat at a few AA meetings, ASAP!
> Some people need to realise the difference between standing up for oneself when there is a thug like Tami in your face and actually BULLYING somebody that has done nothing at all at you and is no threat to you whatsoever...



Tami has put her hands on Meeka, basically punching her.  Then she fought with Eve and now bullying Kesha.  VH1 should be ashamed, but I'm sure they're not.  It's about ratings for them.

She talks about her daughter's seeing her behavior and needing to be a good example, blah, blah, blah.  But she knows good and hell well that her behavior isn't becoming of a 40 year old woman.  She needs to realize that standing up for your self, doesn't have to involve physical confrontations. 

She needs rehab (away from cameras) and lifelong AA meetings, like you said ASAP!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Tami has put her hands on Meeka, basically punching her.  Then she fought with Eve and now bullying Kesha.  VH1 should be ashamed, but I'm sure they're not.  It's about ratings for them.
> 
> She talks about her daughter's seeing her behavior and needing to be a good example, blah, blah, blah.  But she knows good and hell well that her behavior isn't becoming of a 40 year old woman.  She needs to realize that standing up for your self, doesn't have to involve physical confrontations.
> 
> She needs rehab (away from cameras) and lifelong AA meetings, like you said ASAP!



I have always side eyed tami's behavior since her real world drama with that guy..


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> Tami has put her hands on Meeka, basically punching her. Then she fought with Eve and now bullying Kesha. VH1 should be ashamed, but I'm sure they're not. It's about ratings for them.
> 
> She talks about her daughter's seeing her behavior and needing to be a good example, blah, blah, blah. But she knows good and hell well that her behavior isn't becoming of a 40 year old woman. She needs to realize that standing up for your self, doesn't have to involve physical confrontations.
> 
> She needs rehab (away from cameras) and lifelong AA meetings, like you said ASAP!


 
You know i just cannot fathom what kind of an example that she thinks that she is setting for her daughters- that if somebody has annoyed them or spoken ill of them at some time that they should shout in their faces, steal their belongings and then bully an apology out of them? 
I personally teach my daughter that she has every right to stick up for herself, and she already understands that by that i mean that if she is cornered by bullies or if another lays their hands on her she can defend herself, but in no way should she ever behave in an appropriate manner with those that she simply does not like....
I think in Tamis case she goes for those that she considers to be weak and easy pickings, she got a shock with Evelyn because she underestimated her but she got exactly what she wanted from Kesha, a crumbling wreck at the end of it.
Tami definately needs therapy, i feel like she blames her current behaviour too damn much on her past, WAKE UP Tami, we have all been through $hit in our lives, it doesn't mean that we all feel entitled to take it out on the nearest, easiest target!!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

tweegy said:


> I have always side eyed tami's behavior since her real world drama with that guy..


----------



## lawchick

I read on TMZ that Royce, Jennifer and Kesha are being cut from the show.  I am so sick of this show.  The ladies that don't constantly fight, hair pull, throw bottles, slap others and take other people's posessions get cut but the birds that DO those things get rewarded?  SICK.  This is especially sickening in light of Shaunie's recent attempts to calm the backlash of this mess of a show.


----------



## .pursefiend.

welp.. i hope her louboutins are made for walking. she bout to be on foot patrol


> Jennifer Williams Is About To Lose Her Bentley
> Thu, Jun 21 2012 by *****ie Staff | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as though Jennifer Williams may not be able to &#8216;ball so hard&#8217; now that she&#8217;s going through a divorce with Eric Williams.
> 
> On the brink of the news that she has been cut from next season&#8217;s &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217;, Jen has even more unfortunate news on her doorstep. The repo man is trying to come for her Bentley.
> 
> The Toyota Motor Credit Corporation in New York has just filed a lawsuit against her, claiming that she hasn&#8217;t made payments on the used 2006 white Bentley that she bought back in 2009. They have been attempting to get their car back in the most peaceful way possible but since Jen&#8217;s been duckin&#8217; and dodgin&#8217;, they had no choice but to get the law involved.
> The TMCC, not only wants the car back but they are also requesting that Jen pay the entire balance on the car which totals to $92,310. Meanwhile, Jen&#8217;s rep says that she hasn&#8217;t been served any legal papers by the TCMM and believes it may have been something that was shared by Jen and her estranged husband Eric Williams.
> 
> &#8220;Jennifer hasn&#8217;t been served documents in reference to this lawsuit. Anything related to community property acquired during the marriage, such as the car, is an issue that is currently being addressed in her divorce proceedings.&#8221;
> 
> Jen can&#8217;t possibly be hurting for money. She built up her net worth over the years as a real estate agent selling high end properties before she joined the cast of Basketball Wives and she&#8217;s a business owner of Flirty Girl Fitness which has studios in Chicago and Toronto. Not to mention her cosmetic line, Lucid. So what is really going on here?
> 
> Wouldn&#8217;t be surprised if it was Eric that stopped paying the car note without her knowledge.
> 
> Via TMZ
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jennifer Williams Is About To Lose Her Bentley | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

So Chad and Ev tied the knot [del]for their reality show[/del] yesterday and Chad tweeted live from his wedding *blank stare*


----------



## Sassys

Chad Ochocinco marries fiancée Evelyn Lozada in July 4 ceremony... and live tweets through the wedding

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ries-fianc-e-Evelyn-Lozada.html#ixzz1zksE60zF


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm eve 36 not. Isn't she 40. Cause she sure looks it. Great he invited the widow. That was really nice.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:
			
		

> I'm eve 36 not. Isn't she 40. Cause she sure looks it. Great he invited the widow. That was really nice.



I believe eve is 42. In one episode, she said she met Jen at her 30th birthday party. Then in another episode, she said they've known each other for 12 years...  Do the math!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I believe eve is 42. In one episode, she said she met Jen at her 30th birthday party. Then in another episode, she said they've known each other for 12 years...  Do the math!



She wasn't at no damn lunch? Wait, wrong thread.... 


But congrats to them on this 'venture'..... I guess


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I believe eve is 42. In one episode, she said she met Jen at her 30th birthday party. Then in another episode, she said they've known each other for 12 years...  Do the math!



:lolots:I thought she said she was 36 when they went to get the breast exams and when they went to the fertility doctor.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> She wasn't at no damn lunch? Wait, wrong thread....


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm curious to see what she wore.

That was nice of Chad to invite the fan to the wedding.


----------



## chantal1922

tweegy said:


> She wasn't at no damn lunch? Wait, wrong thread....
> 
> 
> But congrats to them on this 'venture'..... I guess


bwahahahaha


----------



## flsurfergirl3

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm curious to see what she wore.
> 
> That was nice of Chad to invite the fan to the wedding.



me too...i hear she changed 5 times


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

I rarely like sweetheart necklines...


----------



## Queenie719

Chad's shoes


----------



## pollinilove

what kind of disco shoes is he wearing


----------



## pollinilove

ihate  to sound mean but most brides even one who are not good looking glow and look nice on the wedding day but eve just looks same old way


----------



## platinum_girly

WTF with his shoes?!!!


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


>



I just noticed, she has bridesmaids behind her, and she said she didn't want them and it was silly.


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn Lozada recently caught up with RadarOnline, and dished on the drama revolving around her wedding night with Chad Ochocinco! The cute couple had a night to remember, especially because the festivities were almost ruined by an earthquake.

    "There was an earthquake on our wedding day!... We were in the Caribbean on the island St. Maartin, I didn&#8217;t even think they had earthquakes there," Ev said.

Held at the Le Chateau des Palmiers beachfront, the couple, and guests alike, were dressed to the nines! The bride dished on the groom's blue suit, and the hint of blue she wore in her Ines Di Santo wedding dress to match.


As far as how she is liking married life, Ev explains:

    "I am just happy to be able to relax and have life slow down. I was so busy before planning the wedding and filming, it's good to have some downtime finally!"

Still, she's not ready to slow down enough to have kids. The former Basketball Wives star would like to continue focusing on her career and the family she already has.

To add to the love, we hear Ochocinco couldn't be happier that he was traded to the Miami Dolphins after being cut from the New England Patriots.

These two must feel nothing but bliss, and with their reality TV special Ev & Ocho airing on VH1 on September 3rd, it's only about to get better!

Read more: http://globalgrind.com/entertainmen...cho-reality-show-photos-details#ixzz22QRsDOA8


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> I rarely like sweetheart necklines...


 I typically hate them.

Her dress is fug and to much.

also, is this a Legal marriage or just 'spiritual'?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I typically hate them.
> 
> Her dress is fug and to much.
> 
> also, is this a Legal marriage or just 'spiritual'?



You know Internet super sleuths have searched high and low for a marriage license, nothing has surfaced.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> You know Internet super sleuths have searched high and low for a marriage license, nothing has surfaced.


Interesting....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Not looking good for the newlyweds


----------



## chantal1922

I just read about this on Twitter. smh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allegedly, chad found the receipts!  Well damn!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Allegedly, chad found the receipts!  Well damn!



Oh wow!!


----------



## coachtags

tmz report:

NFL star Chad Johnson was arrested Saturday night for domestic violence ... allegedly against new wife Evelyn Lozada, one of the stars of VH1's "Basketball Wives," this according to various reports.Johnson allegedly head-butted Lozada during an argument, says the South Florida Sun-Sentinel, reportedly while the two were in a car. The paper says when cops arrived to the scene, Lozada had lacerations on her forehead. According to our sources, the two were driving home when Lozada found a receipt for condoms. Our sources say Lozada confronted Johnson about it and a verbal argument ensued. We're told at some point during the argument, Johnson head-butted Lozada. According to reports, Johnson told police he butted heads with Lozada by accident.Johnson is reportedly still in custody and wil have to go before a judge before he can be released.Johnson and Lozada were married last month in Miami after Johnson proposed in November 2010 with a massive 10-carat diamond ring.Story developing ...


----------



## coachtags

coachtags said:
			
		

> tmz report:
> 
> NFL star Chad Johnson was arrested Saturday night for domestic violence ... allegedly against new wife Evelyn Lozada, one of the stars of VH1's "Basketball Wives," this according to various reports.Johnson allegedly head-butted Lozada during an argument, says the South Florida Sun-Sentinel, reportedly while the two were in a car. The paper says when cops arrived to the scene, Lozada had lacerations on her forehead. According to our sources, the two were driving home when Lozada found a receipt for condoms. Our sources say Lozada confronted Johnson about it and a verbal argument ensued. We're told at some point during the argument, Johnson head-butted Lozada. According to reports, Johnson told police he butted heads with Lozada by accident.Johnson is reportedly still in custody and wil have to go before a judge before he can be released.Johnson and Lozada were married last month in Miami after Johnson proposed in November 2010 with a massive 10-carat diamond ring.Story developing ...



Wait . . she got the police involved??? I clearly remember her clowning Jennifer saying where she's from they don't call the police.  I thought she was about the life!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

coachtags said:


> Wait . . she got the police involved??? I clearly remember her clowning Jennifer saying where she's from they don't call the police.  I thought she was about the life!!!!


Right! I wonder what Jen is thinking right now!


----------



## addisonshopper

chantal1922 said:


> Right! I wonder what Jen is thinking right now!



ha ha- I told ya so-- thats what jen is saying...
karma


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

not that I don't feel sorry for her..but I always thought  that Chad is like that. You could put all those Stevie Js and Chads  and Chris Browns in one sack and just beat on it with a baseball bat, you'd always hit the right one..


----------



## cocosapphire

coachtags said:


> tmz report:
> 
> NFL star *Chad Johnson* was arrested Saturday night for *domestic violence* ... allegedly against new wife *Evelyn Lozada*, one of the stars of VH1's "Basketball Wives," this according to various reports.Johnson allegedly head-butted Lozada during an argument, says the South Florida Sun-Sentinel, reportedly while the two were in a car. The paper says when cops arrived to the scene, Lozada had lacerations on her forehead. According to our sources, the two were driving home when Lozada found a receipt for condoms. Our sources say Lozada confronted Johnson about it and a verbal argument ensued. We're told at some point during the argument, Johnson head-butted Lozada. According to reports, Johnson told police he butted heads with Lozada by accident.Johnson is reportedly still in custody and wil have to go before a judge before he can be released.Johnson and Lozada were married last month in Miami after Johnson proposed in November 2010 with a massive 10-carat diamond ring.Story developing ...


 

Really???  As if the viewers of Basketball Wives didn't see that coming!  It was only a matter of short time, folks!


----------



## karmallory

I am about to start S3 of BBW tonight! I started the series this month and I am _so_ addicted already. I love seeing all the handbags and shoes  (but, imagining much better outfits for them than what the ladies pair them with... ew)

After just watching the S2 reunion where Ev is showing off her giant *** ring, this whole debacle is so ironic... These ladies keep putting themselves through the same cycle over & over & over! It's truly just as sad as it is entertaining


----------



## flsurfergirl3

DC-Cutie said:


> Allegedly, chad found the receipts!  Well damn!



Everything I read says she found them. If he did, I def can imagine him getting violent. He's the do as I say not as I do type of dude. Ok for him to hoe around but not her. If she found them, I imagine her being irate, threatening to leave or getting violent. I honestly thought he may be able to help the Dolphins win 2 games this season but def not now! lol


----------



## addisonshopper

Eric Williams is going in in Evelyn on twitter. He said I bet your not is bigger than mine. Lol
Even though I despise Evelyn and rooted her to fail and look dumb BUT not at the hands of domestic violence. No woman deserve that regardless of how much of a b$&$&& they are.  Outside of that anything she gets he deserves.


----------



## Ladybug09

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Everything I read says she found them. If he did, I def can imagine him getting violent. He's the do as I say not as I do type of dude. Ok for him to hoe around but not her. If she found them, I imagine her being irate, threatening to leave or getting violent. I honestly thought he may be able to help the Dolphins win 2 games this season but def not now! lol




flsurfergirl3 is that you in your pic?? YOu look really pretty in your pic. You almost look like Ashanti too.


Also: was flipping channels, and on ESPN on of Chad's coaches was saying  if he doesn't get his act together, he's going to be let go. So bad news all around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Everything I read says she found them. If he did, I def can imagine him getting violent. He's the do as I say not as I do type of dude. Ok for him to hoe around but not her. If she found them, I imagine her being irate, threatening to leave or getting violent. I honestly thought he may be able to help the Dolphins win 2 games this season but def not now! lol



Your new avatar is so pretty!  

Well now, chad and eve had that conversation about sleeping with other people and I remember some crazy ish about it being OK as long as he used condoms!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ladybug09 said:


> flsurfergirl3 is that you in your pic?? YOu look really pretty in your pic. You almost look like Ashanti too.
> 
> 
> Also: was flipping channels, and on ESPN on of Chad's coaches was saying  if he doesn't get his act together, he's going to be let go. So bad news all around.



Yep it's me!  thank u, what a nice compliment!! I've been watching him on Hard Knocks and he's back to his Ocho ways clowning. He stopped last year in New England and it didn't help his game so I guess he's back at it. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Your new avatar is so pretty!
> 
> Well now, chad and eve had that conversation about sleeping with other people and I remember some crazy ish about it being OK as long as he used condoms!



Thank u!! Yea remember she said its ok as long as he tells her bc she doesn't want to be blindsided by it in tabloids or media and that she doesn't expect anyone to be 100% faithful the whole marriage.

There's a vid of Hard Knocks where the players are leaving for day off and Chad tells on of the coaches "don't worry I'm gonna get arrested, I'll call u to get me out" (paraphrase) It's on Global Grind. Foreshadowing?!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Well now, chad and eve had that conversation about sleeping with other people and I remember some crazy ish about it being OK as long as he used condoms!


 


flsurfergirl3 said:


> Thank u!! Yea remember she said its ok as long as he tells her bc she doesn't want to be blindsided by it in tabloids or media and that she doesn't expect anyone to be 100% faithful the whole marriage.


 
i remember that whole stupid conversation and thinking wow! she's giving him permission to sleep around so no doubt he'll do it.


----------



## sgj99

so what's up with the dual last names?   i'm going to assume Johnson is his true last name since that is the name he was arrested under ... so what's the deal with the "Ochocinco" name?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sgj99 said:


> so what's up with the dual last names?   i'm going to assume Johnson is his true last name since that is the name he was arrested under ... so what's the deal with the "Ochocinco" name?



I believe he changed it back legally to Chad Johnson from Chad Ochocinco (for Evelyn). I wasn't aware that you could change your last name...unless you got married. First name, yes.


----------



## Sassys

coachtags said:


> tmz report:
> 
> NFL star Chad Johnson was arrested Saturday night for domestic violence ... allegedly against new wife Evelyn Lozada, one of the stars of VH1's "Basketball Wives," this according to various reports.Johnson allegedly head-butted Lozada during an argument, says the South Florida Sun-Sentinel, reportedly while the two were in a car. The paper says when cops arrived to the scene, Lozada had lacerations on her forehead. According to our sources, the two were driving home when Lozada found a receipt for condoms. Our sources say Lozada confronted Johnson about it and a verbal argument ensued. We're told at some point during the argument, Johnson head-butted Lozada. According to reports, Johnson told police he butted heads with Lozada by accident.Johnson is reportedly still in custody and wil have to go before a judge before he can be released.Johnson and Lozada were married last month in Miami after Johnson proposed in November 2010 with a massive 10-carat diamond ring.Story developing ...



Uh, she told him if he was going to cheat, wrap it up; what's the problem


----------



## coachtags

Sassys said:
			
		

> Uh, she told him if he was going to cheat, wrap it up; what's the problem



The problem was that he gave her a lump on her head bigger than Eric Williams (Jen's ex-husband) LOL!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Hubs said he heard that the Dolphins just cut Chad.


----------



## Sassys

TinksDelite said:


> Hubs said he heard that the Dolphins just cut Chad.



Yep. It's on ESPN

Arrest report: http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/12/chad-johnson-arrested-police-report/


----------



## chantal1922

Yep! AP source: WR Chad Johnson released by Dolphins   http://wtop.com/357/2989588/AP-source-WR-Chad-Johnson-released-by-Dolphins


----------



## ilvoelv

Wait wasn't she the one preaching how open marriages are good? Lol!


----------



## Sassys

ilvoelv said:


> Wait wasn't she the one preaching how open marriages are good? Lol!



Gold diggers will say anything to seal the deal


----------



## 4Elegance

As much as I dislike Evelyn physical violence is never the answer smh


----------



## coachtags

4Elegance said:
			
		

> As much as I dislike Evelyn physical violence is never the answer smh



I agree. She seems like the type to buck, provoke, and possibly hit a man herself. (I can't seem to get the wine throwing, table hop out of my head).  But it's still never okay for domestic violence between partners.


----------



## Sassys

4Elegance said:


> As much as I dislike Evelyn physical violence is never the answer smh



I agree, but a part of me says, Karma is a bish


----------



## sgj99

i abhor violence, it's never the answer.

that being said i wouldn't be surprise if while Evelyn may have sustained the injury she also is the one who did the head-butting ... her past behavior proves she has a real issue with restraining herself if angered.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

can we guess whether she stays or leaves?


----------



## ilvoelv

Karma is such a *****! I remember she was laughing at Jennifer and how her man threw a drink her face. She was showing off way too much. I hate to say this but she got what's comin to her. I bet chad will leave her ASAP. Hopefully the prenup says she won't get jack.


----------



## ilvoelv

sgj99 said:
			
		

> i abhor violence, it's never the answer.
> 
> that being said i wouldn't be surprise if while Evelyn may have sustained the injury she also is the one who did the head-butting ... her past behavior proves she has a real issue with restraining herself if angered.



Completely agree. She's super violent and knows how to provoke people


----------



## ilvoelv

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> can we guess whether she stays or leaves?



Depends on the prenup. She used to flash around her ring and thought she was queen bee lol :lolots:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ilvoelv said:


> Depends on the prenup. She used to flash around her ring and thought she was queen bee lol :lolots:



omg i forgot about that! i'm guessing she does whatever it takes to stay...but i think HE, being cut by the team and prob not being picked up by another, he'll peace out quick. unless of course he feels any remorse.


----------



## addisonshopper

So sad he got released.  If he is in fact guilty , there should be repercussions behind domestic violence. Maybe the Dolphins should've waited til the whole story was told. Fooling with this trick he will now be black balled. I know she must feel stupid as all outdoors.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I was wondering why this hadnt been discussed. I totally forgot to look in this thread.

Unfortunately, I'm not surprised he's stepping out on her.


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> can we guess whether she stays or leaves?



I think she will stay and make the media believe it was not that serious


----------



## DC-Cutie

she will stay to save face and to keep some money rollin' in!


----------



## needloub

californiaCRUSH said:


> I was wondering why this hadnt been discussed. I totally forgot to look in this thread.
> 
> *Unfortunately, I'm not surprised he's stepping out on her*.


She basically permitted him to...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

needloub said:


> She basically permitted him to...



That's exactly what I was thinking. I had the flashback of that convo they had on BBW.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> She basically permitted him to...



stamp of approval and even said, in so many words, that she'd join him. 

But just damn, Chad is out of a paycheck with all those mouthes to feed!!  Ya'll know he has a mini-football league of children.


----------



## cocosapphire

Violent behavior can promote other violent behavior.  

We've seen how physically and verbally aggressive Evelyn can get.  Wouldn't exactly say she's been ladylike or peaceful towards many of the other castmembers.    Just saying.

These are her allegations against him (that Chad head-butted her).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder what happened to Eve's stance about not calling the authorities.  You know, 'cause where she's and Tammi are from they just fight it out....


----------



## needloub

californiaCRUSH said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. *I had the flashback of that convo they had on BBW*.





DC-Cutie said:


> *stamp of approval and even said, in so many words, that she'd join him. *
> 
> But just damn, Chad is out of a paycheck with all those mouthes to feed!!  Ya'll know he has a mini-football league of children.


I will never forget that pitiful conversation they both had on the couch...


----------



## sgj99

needloub said:


> She basically permitted him to...


 


DC-Cutie said:


> stamp of approval and even said, in so many words, that she'd join him..


 
yes, she gave him the green light on that one.



flsurfergirl3 said:


> omg i forgot about that! i'm guessing she does whatever it takes to stay...but i think HE, being cut by the team and prob not being picked up by another, he'll peace out quick. unless of course he feels any remorse.


 
it's like Lamar Odem with the Kardashians, i don't think professional sports teams owners and the guys that run things want to be associated with reality TV and all of it's nonsense, they consider it (and with good reason) a distraction to anyone who is truly dedicated to their sport.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I will never forget that pitiful conversation they both had on the couch...



it was tragic to watch.  

All jokes aside, as a woman if you ALLOW your man to do these type of things, don't get mad when it actually happens.  IMO, she allowed it in exchange for a pair of Loubies, a new car and the honor of being called Mrs. Chad Johnson...  

He told her on more than one occasion, he was with her for her goodies (the sex) and that she was going to have to take care of him.  Well, now that he's out of a job, looks like that's what she'll be doing.

Oh and let's not forget, she was the 'last piece of pizza nobody wanted".  if that isn't love, I don't know what is


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder what happened to Eve's stance about not calling the authorities. You know, 'cause where she's and Tammi are from they just fight it out....


 

More than likely she has changed her position, because now SHE is the "victim", allegedly.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

needloub said:


> I will never forget that pitiful conversation they both had on the couch...



Pathetic.

Why are all these men thinking it's okay to get married and continue stepping out on their women? And why are all these women ALLOWING themselves to be mistreated time and time again?

This is a never ending cycle, because they're having kids. Setting awful examples and their kids are repeating their behavior.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a feeling that all professional sports associations will prohibit players from getting involved with reality TV shows.  Because NOTHING good has come from it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cocosapphire said:


> More than likely she has changed her position, because now SHE is the "victim", allegedly.



and this is what Jenn was saying - until it happens to you...

THey made Jenn feel like the bottom of someone's shoe for calling the police and filing the suit against Nya.  That's because they were on the other side, the trouble makers.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

He got dropped, but will he still get paid? That will be the deciding factor for Ev. Are they legally married? It could be  a Demi and Ashton thing. I don't think Katy Perry and Russell Brand were actually married either. It could be a publicity marriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> He got dropped, but will he still get paid? That will be the deciding factor for Ev. Are they legally married? It could be  a Demi and Ashton thing. I don't think Katy Perry and Russell Brand were actually married either. It could be a publicity marriage.



Depending on the wording of his contract, he may still get paid.  But, his contract wasn't that large to begin with.

as far as the legality of their marriage, internet super sleuths haven't found their license or certificate, so.....


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a feeling that *all professional sports associations will prohibit players from getting involved with reality TV shows*. Because NOTHING good has come from it.


 
i can easily see this happening.


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> Depending on the wording of his contract, he may still get paid. But, his contract wasn't that large to begin with.
> 
> as far as the legality of their marriage, internet super sleuths haven't found their license or certificate, so.....


 

If they are legally married, and with a prenup, I don't think she will be entitled to any of his money because they've only been married for a month (too short of a time span).


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a feeling that all professional sports associations will prohibit players from getting involved with reality TV shows.  Because NOTHING good has come from it.



But what would Kim do for a boyfriend when Kanye dumps her?


----------



## Kansashalo

Jenny Cadine said:


> But what would Kim do for a boyfriend when Kanye dumps her?


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> Depending on the wording of his contract, he may still get paid. But, his contract wasn't that large to begin with.


 

As reported in the Miami Herald 8/12/2012:

...the Miami Dolphins took a chance on him with a no-risk, incentive-laden contract.  By cutting him before the season, the Dolphins don't owe him a dime.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cocosapphire said:


> If they are legally married, and with a prenup, I don't think she will be entitled to any of his money because they've only been married for a month (too short of a time span).



pre-nups are there for a reason and whatever is contained may not have anything to do with how long they have been married.

I worked as a paralegal for a divorce attorney, the couple signed a pre-nup.  They were only married for 4 months and she got over $2M and alimony.  So, it's not the amount of time, per-say, but what's written in the pre-nup


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> But what would Kim do for a boyfriend when Kanye dumps her?



you!  corner.... now!


----------



## chantal1922

I don't condone violence of any kind but Evelyn acted like she was top dog on BBW and look what happened. I couldn't believe the way she and Tami clowned Jen for getting the authorities involved and now the shoe is on the other foot. Evelyn is so damn violent I wouldn't be surprised if she head butted Chad. What happened to that life she is so about? Look what that life got her! I wouldn't be surprised if they are not married legally.


----------



## Ladybug09

Didn't LaShawn say, basketball $$ was guaranteed but football money was not!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

cocosapphire said:


> As reported in the Miami Herald 8/12/2012:
> 
> ...the Miami Dolphins took a chance on him with a no-risk, incentive-laden contract.  By cutting him before the season, the Dolphins don't owe him a dime.



Good. I'd be livid if Miami wasted money like that!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Didn't LaShawn say, basketball $$ was guaranteed but football money was not!



specifically "NBA money is guaranteed, ya'lls (NFL) ain't" 

DeShawn may have been the most boring Housewife ever, but that statement will live on!


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> pre-nups are there for a reason and whatever is contained may not have anything to do with how long they have been married.
> 
> I worked as a paralegal for a divorce attorney, the couple signed a pre-nup. They were only married for 4 months and she got over $2M and alimony. So, it's not the amount of time, per-say, but what's written in the pre-nup


 

Understood.  Well, I hope for Chad's sake he has an ironclad prenup that states if the marriage is dissolved, both parties will leave the marriage with whatever each individual brought to the marriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cocosapphire said:


> Understood.  Well, I hope for Chad's sake he has an ironclad prenup that states if the marriage is dissolved, both parties will leave the marriage with whatever each individual brought to the marriage.



if that's the case, I guess Evelyn will go back to being a roommate...........  She closed Dulce, so there goes her side-hustle


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> if that's the case, I guess Evelyn will go back to being a roommate........... She closed Dulce, so there goes her side-hustle


 

Hahaha!   
I read that she closed the brick and mortar shop, but was selling online.  And according to her she is paid well by BBW/VH1.


----------



## New-New

cocosapphire said:


> Hahaha!
> I read that she closed the brick and mortar shop, but was selling online.  And according to her she is paid well by BBW/VH1.



shes probably banking a couple hundred thousand from VH! alone. add in things like appearance fees and she's comfortable. for now at least...


----------



## .pursefiend.

damn.. it's still preseason. welp.


----------



## Sassys

Chad 'Ochocinco' Johnson FIRED from Miami Dolphins after 'headbutting wife in condom row and hunting her after she fled'

Bond Hearing Video attached: Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hins-shortly-released-jail.html#ixzz23Quelgv1


----------



## addisonshopper

Eric went in. Wow.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Eric went in. Wow.



Damn.


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:
			
		

> Damn.



Yeah damn.  Especially since Evelyns knot will go down , his will still be there. I wonder if Jennifer or Shaunie will make a statement.


----------



## chantal1922

Ugh Eric!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The Dolphins were just looking for a reason to cut him because he sucks.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> specifically "NBA money is guaranteed, ya'lls (NFL) ain't"
> 
> DeShawn may have been the most boring Housewife ever, but that statement will live on!


 for real. If I didn't learn nothing else, I did learn that.
I wonder how she made out in her divorce settlement.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Eric went in. Wow.


 that is straight evil.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dayum Evelyn is hearing it about how she told Jen she should have just accepted that slap and move on.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Well looks like the show is now cancelled....


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/13/chad-ochocinco-reality-show-canceled_n_1773413.html


----------



## coachtags

3nticing_d3sir3 said:
			
		

> Well looks like the show is now cancelled....
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/13/chad-ochocinco-reality-show-canceled_n_1773413.html



I'm so glad it is.  I was wondering if VH1 was going to let it air after this incident. I'm so glad they are not going to air it!!!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

Wow Ish just got real.  They both waking up this morning to regrets.   This was Evelyn's last slice of pizza , so maybe she will go away. Puff be gone. She ain't about this life after all. 
I can't wait to see what happens.  
I got to call somebody that know somebody that know somebody that know somebody to get this scoop. Stay tuned phone calls have been made.  I got a couple people working on this. My dear baby father told me i should work for tmz cause I can get some info.  Lol.


----------



## yellow08

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> Well looks like the show is now cancelled....
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/13/chad-ochocinco-reality-show-canceled_n_1773413.html



Welp...


----------



## chantal1922

^^ that gif


----------



## sgj99

New-New said:


> shes probably banking a couple hundred thousand from VH! alone. add in things like appearance fees and she's comfortable.* for now at least*...


 
just by looking at her clothes, bags, and shoes you can tell Ev has expensive taste.  and i don't see her as the "saver" type, but as more of a "spender."  i can see her broke in a couple of years even if she is making serious dough right now, don't you think?


----------



## tonij2000

addisonshopper said:


> Wow Ish just got real.  They both waking up this morning to regrets.   This was Evelyn's last slice of pizza , so maybe she will go away. Puff be gone. She ain't about this life after all.
> I can't wait to see what happens.
> I got to call somebody that know somebody that know somebody that know somebody to get this scoop. Stay tuned phone calls have been made.  I got a couple people working on this. My dear baby father told me i should work for tmz cause I can get some info.  Lol.



LOL, inquiring minds wanna know!

I'm glad her ratchedness for once, is NOT making her pockets fatter.


----------



## addisonshopper

tonij2000 said:


> LOL, inquiring minds wanna know!
> 
> I'm glad her ratchedness for once, is NOT making her pockets fatter.



This time I can dish it cause I didnt open my BIG mouth and reveal my source...lol- Im still waiting for a return phone call....


----------



## GOALdigger

sgj99 said:


> just by looking at her clothes, bags, and shoes you can tell Ev has expensive taste. and i don't see her as the "saver" type, but as more of a "spender." i can see her broke in a* couple of years* even if she is making serious dough right now, don't you think?


 
Not a even that


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> just by looking at her clothes, bags, and shoes you can tell Ev has expensive taste.  and i don't see her as the "saver" type, but as more of a "spender."  i can see her broke in a couple of years even if she is making serious dough right now, don't you think?



She's not a saver, she was with Antoine for 10 friggin years!!  He was one of the highest paid in the league and she doesn't even have her own home to show for it!  You better believe, that during that time I would have stacked my chips, purchased a place for me and my parents, so I'd at least have my own when he decides to dip out. 

All she has is Loubie and Louie.


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She's not a saver, she was with Antoine for 10 friggin years!!  He was one of the highest paid in the league and she doesn't even have her own home to show for it!  You better believe, that during that time I would have stacked my chips, purchased a place for me and my parents, so I'd at least have my own when he decides to dip out.
> 
> All she has is Loubie and Louie.



You are soooo right about that because I remember seeing the episode where they showed her Mom's place and I kept thinking . . how??? why??? And she was with a man for ten years that had it like that.


----------



## sgj99

i didn't start watching until just this past season so y'all have to help me out with some of these "ladies" history from time to time.  i'm still not over the title being "Basketball Wives" but no one is married to basketball player; they are all ex-wives, ex-girlfriends, ex-baby mommas, ex-almost married but nobody is really married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i didn't start watching until just this past season so y'all have to help me out with some of these "ladies" history from time to time.  i'm still not over the title being "Basketball Wives" but no one is married to basketball player; they are all ex-wives, ex-girlfriends, ex-baby mommas, ex-almost married but nobody is really married.



At the time, Jenn was the only one married. Now, she's an ex (or almost, I dont hunk they're divorced yet).


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> She's not a saver, she was with Antoine for 10 friggin years!! He was one of the highest paid in the league and she doesn't even have her own home to show for it! You better believe, that during that time I would have stacked my chips, purchased a place for me and my parents, so I'd at least have my own when he decides to dip out.
> 
> All she has is Loubie and Louie.


 

bird 101


----------



## krasavitza

This whole situation is just so sad. Both of them ended up losing their 'careers' so to speak and its awful that they had a relationship in which he felt that he could put his hands on her to make a point or get away from an uncomfortable discussion. I never really thought he was as into her or respected her the way she did him.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She's not a saver, she was with Antoine for 10 friggin years!!  He was one of the highest paid in the league and she doesn't even have her own home to show for it!  You better believe, that during that time I would have stacked my chips, purchased a place for me and my parents, so I'd at least have my own when he decides to dip out.
> 
> All she has is Loubie and Louie.



Antoine didn't give her free reign of his money. That was the problem. I think she even refused the pre-nup thats why there was no marriage. 
Antoine knew he had a trick. He still smiling.


----------



## tonij2000

Chad's been cut from the team.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Antoine didn't give her free reign of his money. That was the problem. I think she even refused the pre-nup thats why there was no marriage.
> Antoine knew he had a trick. He still smiling.



Not free reign, but he must have given her money, an allowance. 

Antoine is broke as a joke these days, so he doesn't have much to smile about.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Not free reign, but he must have given her money, an allowance.
> 
> Antoine is broke as a joke these days, so he doesn't have much to smile about.



Girl he ain't broke , he in the D league.  Lmao. 
He is laughing cause Evelyn still ain't get no where after him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Girl he ain't broke , he in the D league.  Lmao.
> He is laughing cause Evelyn still ain't get no where after him.



That fool is broke!  He was living in a cheap apartment with *roommates*, eating sammiches 

I think HBO or ESPN did a story on him. Let me find it for ya. 

a three-time All-Star living in a $915-a-month apartment he shares with reserve guard Chris Davis, and playing for a salary of less than $25,000. He has no car, subsists mainly on cold cuts and fast food and plays in front of crowds as small as 155."

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...evelyn-lozada-basketball-wives-chad-ochocinco


----------



## Aluxe

addisonshopper said:


> Girl he ain't broke , he in the D league.  Lmao.
> He is laughing cause Evelyn still ain't get no where after him.



loving your avi! "Hunty!!" Love FunkyDineva!

I've been away from the blogs and just learned of the new Chad-Evelyn developments... unh, unh, unh...

I don't even know what to say or think but my friends don't think she'll leave him.

Is it true the VH1 show got 'punted' (pardon the pun)?


----------



## pollinilove

less than 25,000 for what ? what kind of job pays 25,000


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> That fool is broke!  He was living in a cheap apartment with roommates, eating sammiches
> 
> I think HBO or ESPN did a story on him. Let me find it for ya.
> 
> a three-time All-Star living in a $915-a-month apartment he shares with reserve guard Chris Davis, and playing for a salary of less than $25,000. He has no car, subsists mainly on cold cuts and fast food and plays in front of crowds as small as 155."
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-20/sports/os-antoine-walker-broke-miami-heat_1_evelyn-lozada-basketball-wives-chad-ochocinco



Girl I know he is broke. Lmao. 
I thought the nba pension paid at least 200 grand a year. He need to get himself a reality show. Antoine didn't go out of high school what was his major in college. Geez


----------



## Ladybug09

dang, now they are BOTH jobless.


----------



## pollinilove

walker should have become a teacher or a cop or join the military they all make more than 25,000 and have a car


----------



## pollinilove

evelyn is dumb she gets cars and bags and shoes but they are worth zero after you use them. even with a car when you drive off the dealership your value goes down . she needs to ask for art work and a home with the next man . at least if you have a home and art work you can sell that if need to


----------



## krasavitza

She wants to press charges. Guess its over

http://www.webpronews.com/evelyn-lozada-pressing-charges-chad-johnson-fans-call-bullst-2012-08

Alot of people are speculating whether she's the one that headbutted him and thus got the laceration on her forehead but flipped it and lied on him.... you never really know. I can imagine given her rep on tv and the way she handles her anger that it was her that actually initiated the fighting/getting physical...


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> it was tragic to watch.
> 
> All jokes aside, as a woman if you ALLOW your man to do these type of things, don't get mad when it actually happens.  IMO, *she allowed it in exchange for a pair of Loubies, a new car and the honor of being called Mrs. Chad Johnson...  *
> 
> He told her on more than one occasion, he was with her for her goodies (the sex) and that she was going to have to take care of him.  Well, now that he's out of a job, looks like that's what she'll be doing.
> 
> Oh and let's not forget, she was the 'last piece of pizza nobody wanted".  if that isn't love, I don't know what is


So true...and oh so pathetic!



yellow08 said:


> Welp...


  I imagine this is Jenn's face through this whole debacle!


----------



## krasavitza

Wow, alot going on for emotionally.

her sister's husband lost his battle with cancer. She discussed his medical issues on the show often 

http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/13/chad-j...r-in-law-dies/


----------



## Sassys

Show is canceled lmao 

KARMA is no joke! This is why I do not fool around with evilness

Next stop on the Karma train; Kim Zolciak! All aboard!!


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> She's not a saver, she was with Antoine for 10 friggin years!!  He was one of the highest paid in the league and she doesn't even have her own home to show for it!  You better believe, that during that time I would have stacked my chips, purchased a place for me and my parents, so I'd at least have my own when he decides to dip out.
> 
> *All she has is Loubie and Louie*.





GOALdigger said:


> *bird 101*


----------



## GoGlam

addisonshopper said:
			
		

> Antoine didn't give her free reign of his money. That was the problem. I think she even refused the pre-nup thats why there was no marriage.
> Antoine knew he had a trick. He still smiling.



Antoine is definitely happy he's not with her... But he's far from smiling.  He lost all his money in vegas, he is addicted to gambling.


----------



## gre8dane

krasavitza said:


> She wants to press charges. Guess its over
> 
> http://www.webpronews.com/evelyn-lozada-pressing-charges-chad-johnson-fans-call-bullst-2012-08
> 
> Alot of people are speculating whether *she's the one that headbutted him* and thus got the laceration on her forehead but flipped it and lied on him.... you never really know. I can imagine given her rep on tv and the way she handles her anger that it was her that actually initiated the fighting/getting physical...


 
I truly believe she is the one who headbutted him!  She is so foul.  I'll believe that before I believe Chad did it!



Sassys said:


> Show is canceled lmao
> 
> KARMA is no joke! This is why I do not fool around with evilness
> 
> Next stop on the Karma train; Kim Zolciak! All aboard!!


 
I wish they would bounce her off of BBW as well now that this happened!  BUT, I do want them to keep her on, so everything said on this thread can be addressed during the next season by Royce & Jen!  Keep the karma going with her.

 @ Kim!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gre8dane said:


> I truly believe she is the one who headbutted him!  She is so foul.  I'll believe that before I believe Chad did it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would bounce her off of BBW as well now that this happened!  BUT, I do want them to keep her on, so everything said on this thread can be addressed during the next season by Royce & Jen!  Keep the karma going with her.
> 
> @ Kim!!



I don't think Royce and Jen are returning.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Royce and Jen are returning.


 
True, forgot!  They should then get rid of BBW-I'm sure we are not the only ones thinking it was probably Evelyn who was violent given her behavior on the show.  Violence begets violence and she should be scrapped from the show or the show altogether.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You know the first ep of the new season will be how no one called or comforted her during this time. And then she will pick up a bottle and throw it at someone just for the hell of it.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-evelyn-lozada-files-divorce/


----------



## yellow08

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-evelyn-lozada-files-divorce/



I knew it was coming...


----------



## Daydrmer

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-evelyn-lozada-files-divorce/



Of course...he's probably out of a job now.


----------



## Aluxe

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-evelyn-lozada-files-divorce/



that was quick...


----------



## Jahpson

I had no idea that her relationship would turn out like this.

I thought she would have had some kids by him and then they break up. I know I have such a low expectation of these two but it is what it is. 

I am really surprised that he would put his hands on her. I thought they would break up because of bankrupcy or cheating. whatever comes first.


----------



## ClassicFab

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-evelyn-lozada-files-divorce/



Damn, he broke out those gold shoes for nothing.


----------



## Sinarta

They should bring Jen back just for this season.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i honestly thought she would get a kid out of him and bolt with child support for the next 18 years. now she might just get alimony. idk...any word on a pre-nup? anyone actually see a marriage license? could it be annulled? i feel like this is Kim K/Kris all over again...minus the violence and 44 days lol


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

gre8dane said:


> I truly believe she is the one who headbutted him!  She is so foul.  I'll believe that before I believe Chad did it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would bounce her off of BBW as well now that this happened!  BUT, I do want them to keep her on, so everything said on this thread can be addressed during the next season by Royce & Jen!  Keep the karma going with her.
> 
> @ Kim!!




Oh I bet Ev headbutted him too...all he has to do is take a tape of her on the show hopping on that table like a moron and his charges will be dismissed!! 

With all the preaching Shawnie did about violence at the reunion she should get her off the show. But I dont think that will happen.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pollinilove said:


> evelyn is dumb she gets cars and bags and shoes but they are worth zero after you use them. even with a car when you drive off the dealership your value goes down . she needs to ask for art work and a home with the next man . at least if you have a home and art work you can sell that if need to



You can resell bags and shoes of the caliber she has. AND regardless if a car decreases in value that Maserati will still bring her alot of $$ on the used market.


----------



## Sassys

Luv2BuyBags said:


> You can resell bags and shoes of the caliber she has. AND regardless if a car decreases in value that Maserati will still bring her alot of $$ on the used market.



He might have the car taken back. He lost his contract and is seeing red. He might take everything back


----------



## needloub

Sinarta said:


> They should bring Jen back just for this season.



I agree...just so she can give that "I told ya so" smirk LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Sassys said:


> He might have the car taken back. He lost his contract and is seeing red. He might take everything back




Well the key is who's name did he title the Maserati in LOL! If its in her name he is SOL!! She is probably running to the dealer now LOL!


----------



## krasavitza

I feel so bad about her BIL's death... he was so young!! I could imagine her sister must be a wreck with his death and tehn the added drama and stress of evelyn's divorce and other issues

Oh and theres a girl claiming she had an affair with chad from january-may... nice!!

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...johnson-cheating-affair-claims-alleged-former


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Are Chad & Ev divorcing? I haven't heard the D word mentioned yet from anywhere but I am not really following this one closely LOL!


----------



## krasavitza

Yup her rep confirmed that she's filed for divorce.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Hmmmmm interesting....I am more convinced she head butted him LOL! My guess is he had the receipt for condoms in his wallet or something and she freaked because they dont use them, so he was cheating on her then? Is that what everyone else thinks?  

Dang wonder why she didnt head butt Jen?


----------



## chantal1922

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Well the key is who's name did he title the Maserati in LOL! If its in her name he is SOL!! She is probably running to the dealer now LOL!


tbh I wouldn't be surprised if the car was rented.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Ohhhhh good point!!!!   I hadn't thought of that. I bet you are totally right!  And actually VH1 probably rented it for the show too!


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

So after Evelyn files for divorce, Chad unfollows her on twitter lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

3nticing_d3sir3 said:


> So after Evelyn files for divorce, Chad unfollows her on twitter lol



That's how you know it's really over. I mean they met on twitter, it will end on twitter


----------



## Sassys

I am thinking, if VH1 didn't cancel the show, would she still have filed for divorce.

Also, do they get paid up front or biweekly when the show airs.


----------



## cocosapphire

Sassys said:


> I am thinking, if VH1 didn't cancel the show, would she still have filed for divorce.
> 
> Also, do they get paid up front or biweekly when the show airs.


 

I can't imagine VH1 paying them upfront before the show airs, too risky and not good business.  However, I have read that some bankable big celebrities (those who have  proven that they can bring in the big $$), do get advances, if needed.


----------



## .pursefiend.

*breaks out world's tiniest violin*



> Chad Johnson releases statement
> posted August 14, 2012 by OCNN STAFF
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Johnson releases the following statement.
> 
> I would like to apologize to everyone for the recent events that have occurred.  I would like to wish Evelyn well and will never say anything bad about her because I truly love her to death. I will continue to be positive and train hard for another opportunity in the NFL. To all the fans and supporters I have disappointed, you have my sincerest apologies.  I will stay positive and get through this tough period in my life.



http://ocnnreport.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-releases-statement/


----------



## DC-Cutie

They get paid during taping and then the rest of their contract as the shows go to air.


----------



## RedDuchess

DC-Cutie said:


> That's how you know it's really over. I mean they met on twitter, it will end on twitter


True, sad but true



.pursefiend. said:


> *breaks out world's tiniest violin*
> 
> 
> 
> http://ocnnreport.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-releases-statement/


 
Nice statement, classy and a good PR approach

I truly feel she wanted to be divorced from the beginning, this whole relationship was for media attention, she just needed an athlete to finally actually marry her, so she could be _______ x-wife instead of just someone's x-fiance/x-girlfriend


----------



## cocosapphire

The following excerpts were taken from an Associated Press article today.


*Rep: Lozada files for divorce from Johnson*

By Nekesa Mumbi Moody | Associated Press  48 mins ago

Earlier Tuesday, Lozada said in a statement: "I am deeply disappointed that Chad has failed to take responsibility for his actions and made false accusations against me, it is my sincere hope that he seeks the help he needs to overcome his troubles. Domestic violence is not okay and hopefully my taking a stand will help encourage other women to break their silence as well."

However, Lozada has been prone to violence: On the VH1 series "Basketball Wives," where she gained her fame, she became infamous for attacks on other cast mates. In June, she apologized for her behavior and in a letter to her younger self posted on The Huffington Post, she blamed her penchant for fighting on violence in her own household growing up.

In court papers filed Tuesday, Lozada says the two had a premarital agreement but asks Johnson pay for her attorney fees associated with the divorce.

For full article   http://news.yahoo.com/rep-lozada-fil...204600716.html


----------



## .pursefiend.

HBO airs Chad getting let go on Hardknocks 



> [Video] HBOs Hard Knocks Airs Chad Johnson Being Cut From The Miami Dolphins
> Wed, Aug 15 2012 by Necole *****ie | Filed Under: Celebrities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh! This was hard to watch.
> 
> Last night, on HBOs Hard Knocks, which follows the trials and tribulations of the Miami Dolphins, Chad Johnson was released from the team after his domestic violence incident involving Evelyn Lozada. Considering this just happened on Sunday, this is the most reality youll ever get on television. EVER.
> 
> Before, Chad walked into Coach Philbins office, his coach could be heard on the phone telling someone:
> 
> This Summer he was tweeting stuff he shouldnt have been, then we had a press conference where he goes off on a tirade, F this and F that and now we have this thing. He hasnt been around us a long time. His temperament isnt great for us. When things are good, its good but when things arent so good, he can be a tad you know.
> 
> Although Chad reminded his coach, Ive never been in trouble. Ever, he was still given the pink slip:
> 
> I dont know if this is working for the benefit of you, me, the Miami Dolphins or anybody else. I think you are a good person and I acknowledge people make mistakes. [...] Where we are as a program, and where we are headed, I just dont see the mesh right now. I wish it was different and I could be more encouraging but I just think this is best for us to part ways at this time.
> 
> Im not trying to flex my muscles, Im the head coach and lets make an example of Chad Johnson. Its not about that. Its more about how you fit in, how we fit in together and where this thing is headed. I just dont see it being what I thought it would be and what I hoped it would be.
> 
> Its almost hard to believe this aired just days after the actual incident.  People want to be on reality TV but is this the reality that you really want shown on TV?
> 
> Watch below:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Chad broke his silence yesterday by tweeting, I havent had to tread water in a long time special thank you to my fansfamilyfriends for keeping me afloat. He also released a statement on his website that read,
> 
> I would like to apologize to everyone for the recent events that have occurred. I would like to wish Evelyn well and will never say anything bad about her because I truly love her to death. I will continue to be positive and train hard for another opportunity in the NFL. To all the fans and supporters I have disappointed, you have my sincerest apologies. I will stay positive and get through this tough period in my life.
> 
> Hopefully, he bonces back from all of this. Lesson Learned.
> 
> Video Via BlackSportsOnline
> 
> 
> Read more: [Video] HBOs Hard Knocks Airs Chad Johnson Being Cut From The Miami Dolphins | Necole *****ie.com


----------



## Jahpson

i was just about to post that video. Yikes!

he looks angry in that video though...Keep your head and tweets to yourself!

his "concerned" face looks mean. What is the deal with his facial expression when the coach told him to have a seat. Looks like he wanted to flip a chair. Plus the neck cracking.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Cold world indeed... This sucks. But you got to keep yourself in check.


----------



## sgj99

gre8dane said:


> I truly believe she is the one who headbutted him! She is so foul. I'll believe that before I believe Chad did it!QUOTE]
> 
> that was the first thing i thought of when i heard this news - and i still think she head-butted him, her anger issues are out of control.  she is a vile woman who only apologized to Jenn because of the bad PR she got after Ev attacked her.


----------



## mzri

DC-Cutie said:


> That's how you know it's really over. I mean they met on twitter, it will end on twitter



Seltzer water just flew outta my nose. Thnx babes


----------



## tonij2000

I felt sorry for him in that video. Who agrees to a termination on camera?

Ev has a lot of nerve trying to play victim.


----------



## krasavitza

Wow, he's really losing alot due to this one incident. I don't know why people are so quick to blame him, yes he's a cheater but he's never been accused of violence before. Evelyn on the other hand has tons and tons of video footage over the years being nothing but an angry, violent beast. Suprised to see that theres no statements from her costars yet

He just lost his endorsement with Zico coconut water today as well.  http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8272213/miami-dolphins-chad-johnson-loses-water-endorsement-deal


----------



## coachtags

krasavitza said:
			
		

> Wow, he's really losing alot due to this one incident. I don't know why people are so quick to blame him, yes he's a cheater but he's never been accused of violence before. Evelyn on the other hand has tons and tons of video footage over the years being nothing but an angry, violent beast. Suprised to see that theres no statements from her costars yet
> 
> He just lost his endorsement with Zico coconut water today as well.  http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8272213/miami-dolphins-chad-johnson-loses-water-endorsement-deal



I did read something about him having a previous domestic violence charge with a previous girlfriend from college.

http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/14/chad-johnson-history-of-domestic-violence-guilty-conviction/


----------



## krasavitza

ok, he's a pig. they were both meant for each other with the hot tempers they've got.


----------



## Belle49

I don't think the Dolphins cut him because of this, he was already on the bubble, this incident probably made their decision easier


----------



## .pursefiend.

Belle49 said:


> I don't think the Dolphins cut him because of this, he was already on the bubble, this incident probably made their decision easier


 
that's what the coach said in the video.. when he was on the phone before chad came in


----------



## .pursefiend.

I initially saw the article on Necole B's. but since we can't link her site without the *** here's the original link

Kita Williams is suprised it was Chad not Evelyn that was arrested 
http://www.hlntv.com/video/2012/08/13/former-publicist-shocked-over-chad-johnsons-arrest


----------



## shopingisfun

Ok... So let me get this straight - Ev is really upset over this head butting sh*t when she really been showing her a*s on BBW trying to fight people.  She's the same woman who promoted violence at one time - guess it doesn't feel so good when you're the one getting your a*s kicked.  And yes I'm against domestic violence - I'm even sorry that she had to experience that, but GOD don't like ugly.  If you can give it - you can take it...


----------



## tonij2000

shopingisfun said:


> Ok... So let me get this straight - Ev is really upset over this head butting sh*t when she really been showing her a*s on BBW trying to fight people.  She's the same woman who promoted violence at one time - guess it doesn't feel so good when you're the one getting your a*s kicked.  And yes I'm against domestic violence - I'm even sorry that she had to experience that, but GOD don't like ugly.  If you can give it - you can take it...



Amen!


----------



## llmar304

shopingisfun said:
			
		

> Ok... So let me get this straight - Ev is really upset over this head butting sh*t when she really been showing her a*s on BBW trying to fight people.  She's the same woman who promoted violence at one time - guess it doesn't feel so good when you're the one getting your a*s kicked.  And yes I'm against domestic violence - I'm even sorry that she had to experience that, but GOD don't like ugly.  If you can give it - you can take it...



Good post, well said & true.  For some reason I think Ev  is gonna set her sights on Birdman (Baby).  He ( and his crew, Cash Money) is behind her book.


----------



## coachtags

From tmz:

Chad Johnson's college girlfriend -- whom the ex-NFL player was convicted of slapping in 2000 -- wants a pow wow with Chad's latest alleged battery victim ... his wife ... and TMZ has learned, it's all in an effort to find closure.Sources close to the former girlfriend tell TMZ, the woman has been attempting to reach out to Chad's wife Evelyn Lozada on Twitter and Facebook -- ever since news broke last weekend that Chad had allegedly attacked her.We're told the ex-GF believes she and Evelyn have a lot to talk about and can help each other heal in the process.According to our sources, the GF has had no luck in reaching Evelyn thus far..And how's this for irony ... TMZ has obtained Chad Johnson's certificate of completion from a domestic violence batterers' treatment program back in 2002, following his domestic battery conviction.According to a status report from the program, Chad was cooperative and appeared to make good progress -- but "struggled initially with accepting the need to make lifestyle changes as well as minimizing his past behavior."The report says Chad eventually came to terms with his problems -- and his "risk to re-offend appears low."Low, indeed.


----------



## shopingisfun

llmar304 said:


> Good post, well said & true.  For some reason I think Ev  is gonna set her sights on Birdman (Baby).  He ( and his crew, Cash Money) is behind her book.



I definitely agree.  Birdman is right up her alley, but lets see if she's of any interest to him.


----------



## tannedsilk

Just caught a snippet of the new Iyanla Vanzant show 'Fix my Life' on OWN.  She will have an episode with Evelyn, Iyanla doesn't hold back so this should be interesting.


----------



## platinum_girly

Sorry but girl on girl fighting is one thing but for a man to lash out at a woman - wrong!!!
I can't be even a little bit happy about this, because yes Evelyn can be a ***** and she has been violent towards others for no damn reason but if anyone should of kicked her *** then it should of been another female, not a grown *** supposed 'man' !!!


----------



## Sassys

platinum_girly said:


> Sorry but girl on girl fighting is one thing but for a man to lash out at a woman - wrong!!!
> I can't be even a little bit happy about this, because yes Evelyn can be a ***** and she has been violent towards others for no damn reason but if anyone should of kicked her *** then it should of been another female, not a grown *** supposed 'man' !!!



 
Adults do not put their hands on one another; whether you are a man or a woman makes no difference.  What if Evelyn was a lesbian and her partner kicked her a$$, is that okay because it's two women? Technically it would still be domestic violence.


----------



## platinum_girly

Sassys said:


> Adults do not put their hands on one another; whether you are a man or a woman makes no difference. What if Evelyn was a lesbian and her partner kicked her a$$, is that okay because it's two women? Technically it would still be domestic violence.


 
Are you purposefully mis-reading what i wrote???
I said it was one thing for women to fight each other (yes it happens!) but quite another for a man to put his hands on a woman, that to me is just so wrong because a man should never raise his hands to a woman, period!
Where does lesbians come into this? (confused)
So you do not see women getting into confrontations with each other and it coming to blows? It happens


----------



## DC-Cutie

Platinum is saying (I think) that it's not ok for anyone to out their hands on another, but it's doubly upsetting and wrong when a man puts his hands on a woman. 

Women fight, men fight. But a man fighting a woman is a Big no, no.


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> Women fight, men fight. But a man fighting a woman is a Big no, no.


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Platinum is saying (I think) that it's not ok for anyone to out their hands on another, but it's doubly upsetting and wrong when a man puts his hands on a woman.
> 
> Women fight, men fight. But a man fighting a woman is a Big no, no.



I agree with this 98%.  The other 2% is for the men I see dead on the show "Snapped" and I think he should have smacked the crap out of her crazy arse and got away.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't condone violence of any kind...with that said, what Evelyn is going through can best be described as karma.


----------



## addisonshopper

What Evelyn did on the show was for the MOST part Bullying.. Bullying of any gender, race or age is just as bad as domestic violence.. She tried intimidating others--


----------



## GOALdigger

SN: bullying in general is wrong, but we've got to teach our children to handle it better.Cause in the real  world people aren't nice. I'm not excusing bullying or anything but in case of keisha( think that's her name) I felt she had more options than giving in to Tammi.


----------



## needloub

I don't condone a woman playing "victim" when she might have attacked a man as well.  We can say "a man should walk away, yada yada," but we can't be surprised that a man would hit back when hit.  Besides, we don't know the circumstances to the "fight."  They both have horrible track records when it comes to issues of violence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I don't condone a woman playing "victim" when she might have attacked a man as well.  We can say "a man should walk away, yada yada," but we can't be surprised that a man would hit back when hit.  Besides, we don't know the circumstances to the "fight."  *They both have horrible track records when it comes to issues of violence*.



truth.


----------



## ClassicFab

needloub said:


> I don't condone a woman playing "victim" when she might have attacked a man as well.  We can say "a man should walk away, yada yada," but we can't be surprised that a man would hit back when hit.  Besides, we don't know the circumstances to the "fight."  They both have horrible track records when it comes to issues of violence.



I agree!


----------



## platinum_girly

A man *should* walk away though! He had no obvious bumps, bruises, cuts, etc on him as far as we know, Evelyn was the one who had a cut on her head due to him headbutting her, he is VILE IMO...


----------



## needloub

^But that's the point...we don't know.


----------



## Lzamare

needloub said:
			
		

> I don't condone a woman playing "victim" when she might have attacked a man as well.  We can say "a man should walk away, yada yada," but we can't be surprised that a man would hit back when hit.  Besides, we don't know the circumstances to the "fight."  They both have horrible track records when it comes to issues of violence.



Right there are always 3 sides.... His, hers and the truth.


----------



## tonij2000

I agree, we don't know if he walked away or not. We don't know if he head butted her or not. I wouldn't be at all surprised if she jumped him, like she tried to jump Jen and the wanna be singer girl.


----------



## cocosapphire

needloub said:


> I don't condone a woman playing "victim" when she might have attacked a man as well. We can say "a man should walk away, yada yada," but we can't be surprised that a man would hit back when hit. Besides, we don't know the circumstances to the "fight." They both have horrible track records when it comes to issues of violence.


 
^Ditto.

I think its difficult for many people to have sympathy for someone like Evelyn who is hotheaded, rough and tough, explosive, and often NOT a decent lady. I think many of those same people can effortlessly imagine her getting into Chads face and threatening him, shouting, pushing/shoving, striking/hitting, and throwing objects at him because as viewers of Basketball Wives have too often seen, fighting/brawling is her pattern. 

Most viewers of the show dont understand her argument over the condom receipt. After all, it was Evelyn who told Chad that she didnt care about him cheating as long as he uses condoms.   Ask and you shall receive?? 

Obviously, both were wrong. Either one could have walked away and removed themselves from the situation.  

If only one of them had a cooler head.


----------



## cocosapphire

tonij2000 said:


> I agree, we don't know if he walked away or not. We don't know if he head butted her or not. I wouldn't be at all surprised if she jumped him, like she tried to jump Jen and the wanna be singer girl.


 

And she has thrown a glass at Royce, and tried to jump her as well.


----------



## fashiontattle

I agree but he has a history of being abusive. He was convicted of it in college for being violent with his college gf. He was also fired from the Miami dolphins.. & he was arrested because the police thought he was to blame & was lying. 

Personally I also heard the 911 call and the neighbor on the phone sounds scared along with Evelyn Who you can hear in the background is terrified. I mean believe what u may.. But I don't think Evelyn is completely  to blame for this. Every abuser blames the other person for provoking them and whatever.. In this case it's clear to me that he is to blame for the majority of it. 
Just like you wouldn't blame Rihanna for being beat by Chris brown.. I wouldn't blame Evelyn. She is the victim in my eyes in this situation.


----------



## needloub

They both have a history of being abusive...


----------



## DC-Cutie

fashiontattle said:


> I agree but he has a history of being abusive. He was convicted of it in college for being violent with his college gf. He was also fired from the Miami dolphins.. & he was arrested because the police thought he was to blame & was lying.
> 
> Personally I also heard the 911 call and the neighbor on the phone sounds scared along with Evelyn Who you can hear in the background is terrified. I mean believe what u may.. But I don't think Evelyn is completely  to blame for this. Every abuser blames the other person for provoking them and whatever.. *In this case it's clear to me that he is to blame for the majority of it*.
> Just like you wouldn't blame Rihanna for being beat by Chris brown.. I wouldn't blame Evelyn. She is the victim in my eyes in this situation.



How is it clear, when NONE of know what exactly happened? We will probably hear his story and her story, but I doubt we will get the truth.

Did you guys know that eve is scheduled to appear on Change my Life on OWN?  It was taped before the incident.


----------



## platinum_girly

fashiontattle said:


> Every abuser blames the other person for provoking them and whatever.. In this case it's clear to me that he is to blame for the majority of it.
> Just like you wouldn't blame Rihanna for being beat by Chris brown.. I wouldn't blame Evelyn. She is the victim in my eyes in this situation.


 
Amen!

Someone can have a history of violence themselves but it does NOT mean that they deserve to be hit by a man, sorry but no way!
All of this victim blaming and 'Karma' stating is sick to me, i do not care which bird Evelyn has attacked in her past, that is for the 2 women to sort out (whether that involves involving the police or not is up to them) but it does not then give a man the free reign to hit her...
End of the day i wonder how many women would be saying that Evelyn deserves it, asked for it, etc if they had ever been a victim of violence at the hands of a man...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I also wonder how eve feels after telling Jennifer last season (in so many words) take your licking don't call the police or your attorney, after Nya slapped her. 

Jennifer said "you can say that because it didn't happen to you"

That dialogue made me sick to my stomach. Jennifer was assaulted, she did the right thing and for Eve, Shaunie and the birds to chime in was beyond absurd.


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> How is it clear, when NONE of know what exactly happened? We will probably hear his story and her story, but I doubt we will get the truth.
> 
> Did you guys know that eve is scheduled to appear on Change my Life on OWN? It was taped before the incident.


 

I hadn't heard of her upcoming appearance on Oprah's network.  God knows she needs an intervention!  Hopefully the show will put her in contact with a great therapist who will help her with her aggression, volatile temper, and bad image.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cocosapphire said:


> I hadn't heard of her upcoming appearance on Oprah's network.  God knows she needs an intervention!  Hopefully the show will put her in contact with a great therapist who will help her with her aggression, volatile temper, and bad image.



It's with iyanla vanzant


----------



## cocosapphire

platinum_girly said:


> Amen!
> 
> Someone can have a history of violence themselves but it does NOT mean that they deserve to be hit by a man, sorry but no way!
> All of this victim blaming and 'Karma' stating is sick to me, i do not care which bird Evelyn has attacked in her past, that is for the 2 women to sort out (whether that involves involving the police or not is up to them) but it does not then give a man the free reign to hit her...
> End of the day i wonder how many women would be saying that Evelyn deserves it, asked for it, etc if they had ever been a victim of violence at the hands of a man...


 

Understand this...*NO ONE DESERVES TO BE HIT BY ANYONE.  PERIOD.*


----------



## platinum_girly

cocosapphire said:


> Understand this...*NO ONE DESERVES TO BE HIT BY ANYONE. PERIOD.*


 
Who said that they did?
Difference being that 2 women can get into a fight, that is one thing, a man fighting a woman? Quite another.


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> That dialogue made me sick to my stomach. Jennifer was assaulted, she did the right thing and for Eve, Shaunie and the birds to chime in was beyond absurd.


 
100% right. Jennifer had every right to call the police, she was attacked for absolutely no reason, the poor woman was just trying to sit there and eat her salad, Nya and Evelyn acted like animals, their attacks were unprovoked and extremely sickening.


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> It's with iyanla vanzant


 

That should be a very interesting interview.  Iyanla is brutally honest.


----------



## cocosapphire

platinum_girly said:


> Who said that they did?
> Difference being that 2 women can get into a fight, that is one thing, a man fighting a woman? Quite another.


 

You seem to think it is okay for women to fight.  I disagree.  

Striking someone (fighting/brawling) is violence and assault, whether it is between two women, or two men, or a man and a woman.  No one has the right to put their hand on another person to bodily harm or injure.  It is unacceptable.

My point is *two women fighting does NOT make the violence any less.*


----------



## platinum_girly

cocosapphire said:


> You seem to think it is okay for women to fight. I disagree.
> 
> Striking someone (fighting/brawling) is violence and assault, whether it is between two women, or two men, or a man and a woman. No one has the right to put their hand on another person to bodily harm or injure. It is unacceptable.
> 
> My point is *two women fighting does NOT make the violence any less.*


 
You don't seem to be getting what i am saying so i will break it down for you:
1. I was reacting to the comments that Evelyn 'deserved' what she got, it was 'karma' and that acting the way that she does with others then she should expect it in return. Let ME be clear - it is far more disturbing to ME if a man hits a woman rather than a woman hitting a woman, no 2 ways about it, a man raising his fists to a woman is plain wrong. Evelyn did NOT 'deserve' to be hit by a man, neither should she expect to get hit by a man all because she has displayed violent tendencies towards other females on a TV show...
2. I do NOT agree with people hitting each other or even more importantly out and out bully situations like what we see on BBW. But in the real world if 2 women are BOTH yelling at each other and it comes to blows then that to me is VERY different than 1 person attacking another for no reason. Personally i have only ever gotten physical with someone if they have done so with me or with a member of my family or a friend but i understand that people do fight. Men will get in bar brawls regularly also- does it upset me? No, i have seen so many of them that i do not even blink anymore, it is a part of life, but if i saw a man beating on a woman? Then you better believe that i am highly disturbed.


----------



## addisonshopper

My personal opinion is this 
1. Chad didn't put his hands on Evelyn , he supposedly head butted her 
2. I don't believe he was the aggressor , I believe because of her prior actions that she got physical and then the heads clashed and ocho got very angry at the argument and the fact she attacked him. 
3. Evelyn has more of a violent past then Chad does 
4. This history of him having a violent past is bs. That was 12 years ago and he has never been in another situation like that since . Someone doing something 12 years ago one time does not qualify as having a history of it.  In my opinion.
We don't k ow what happened with that girlfriend either. Chad seems to be more of a lover and a joker than of an abuser. He is always on joke time. this in a sense would aggravate a person like Evelyn who is very aggressive and volatile. If she was asking questions  and he kept joking and ignoring her , her rage would come full throttle. Example she kept at Jen and she said nothing, she didn't raise her voice or yell she just sat there . The calmer Jen remained , the more violent and irate Evelyn got 
5. Listening to the 911 , the neighbor caller was very calm and said "it seems to be a misunderstanding" that tells me a lot. He didn't say she had been beaten up.  
I am not for violence on anyone provoked or unprovoked. 
It was not right for Evelyn to tell Jen her ex best friend , every time I see her I'm going to bust her. (or something like that) in other words every time I see you imma beat dat a&$. 
Still does not mean she should be supposedly abused by her husband, just puts doubt in my mind to him being the guilty party . And if he did do it shame on him.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Have you ever read profiles of abusers? Most often than not they come off to the rest of the world as friendly, kind, funny and likeable guys, but behind closed doors they are monsters. Do you honestly believe that guys that commit domestic violence are always obviously aggressive in public or have records of violence???


----------



## cocosapphire

platinum_girly said:


> You don't seem to be getting what i am saying so i will break it down for you:
> 1. I was reacting to the comments that Evelyn 'deserved' what she got, it was 'karma' and that acting the way that she does with others then she should expect it in return. Let ME be clear - it is far more disturbing to ME if a man hits a woman rather than a woman hitting a woman, no 2 ways about it, a man raising his fists to a woman is plain wrong. Evelyn did NOT 'deserve' to be hit by a man, neither should she expect to get hit by a man all because she has displayed violent tendencies towards other females on a TV show...
> 2. I do NOT agree with people hitting each other or even more importantly out and out bully situations like what we see on BBW. But in the real world if 2 women are BOTH yelling at each other and it comes to blows then that to me is VERY different than 1 person attacking another for no reason. Personally i have only ever gotten physical with someone if they have done so with me or with a member of my family or a friend but i understand that people do fight. Men will get in bar brawls regularly also- does it upset me? No, i have seen so many of them that i do not even blink anymore, it is a part of life, but if i saw a man beating on a woman? Then you better believe that i am highly disturbed.


 

As Ive stated before, striking/physically fighting someone is downright violence and assault, whether it is between two women, or two men, or a man and a woman. No one has the right to put their hand on another person to cause bodily harm or injury. 

I find it quite disturbing to see anyone go fists to cuffs (yes, even men in bar brawls!). 

Its a sad commentary to know a woman can be so desensitized that she has no emotional response or outrage when she witnesses men fighting because shes seen so many of them in regular bar brawls.


----------



## platinum_girly

cocosapphire said:


> As Ive stated before, striking/physically fighting someone is downright violence and assault, whether it is between two women, or two men, or a man and a woman. No one has the right to put their hand on another person to cause bodily harm or injury.
> 
> I find it quite disturbing to see anyone go fists to cuffs (yes, even men in bar brawls!).
> 
> Its a sad commentary to know a woman can be so desensitized that she has no emotional response or outrage when she witnesses men fighting because shes seen so many of them in regular bar brawls.


 
It is the age that we live in, people fight all the time. As i said though- there is very much a difference between 2 women (or 2 men) who will get into it, get in each others faces and end up coming to blows to sort out their differences than somebody that attacks another completely unprovoked. NOBODY in this thread condoned violence, i am just saying that TO ME there is a difference between the 2 situations. In one situation we have TWO people ready to fight, in the other situation we have ONE aggressor that beats on another...

Also you can argue until the cows come home (and miss my point every single time) but a MAN hitting a WOMAN is worse than 2 men or 2 women fighting. Period.


----------



## DC-Cutie

For the last time, Platinum is saying (she posted similar on a previous post)
Men fight
Women fight
But a man putting his hands on a woman is just unacceptable. Men fighting each other is just as bad as women fighting each other - people shouldnt put their hands on others. PERIOD


----------



## DC-Cutie

DC-Cutie said:


> Platinum is saying (I think) that it's not ok for anyone to out their hands on another, but it's doubly upsetting and wrong when a man puts his hands on a woman.
> 
> Women fight, men fight. But a man fighting a woman is a Big no, no.





platinum_girly said:


>



Repost to clear the confusion..... Hopefully


----------



## coachtags

I find it disturbing that it's usually a double standard when women can and often will be the aggresor and men are often taught not to put their hands on a woman.  One of my closest friends brother was killed by a woman.  Sadly, she acted alot like Ev. when it came to her aggresive, uncontrollable anger towards other people.  She would be be verbally abusive to him and physically abusive.  He never hit her back.  One day she beat him to death.  I do sometimes think he should have knocked the crazy broad off him and maybe he would still be alive, but who knows.  

Bottom line - Everybody needs to keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> For the last time, Platinum is saying (she posted similar on a previous post)
> Men fight
> Women fight
> But a man putting his hands on a woman is just unacceptable. Men fighting each other is just as bad as women fighting each other - people shouldnt put their hands on others. PERIOD


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Repost to clear the confusion..... Hopefully


 
Thanks for getting it mama


----------



## cocosapphire

As Ive stated before, striking/physically fighting someone is downright violence and assault, whether it is between two women, or two men, or a man and a woman. No one has the right to put their hand on another person to cause bodily harm or injury. 

I find it quite disturbing to see anyone go fists to cuffs (yes, even men in bar brawls!). 

Its a sad commentary to know a woman can be so desensitized that she has no emotional response or outrage when she witnesses men fighting because shes seen so many of them in regular bar brawls.


----------



## addisonshopper

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> ^Have you ever read profiles of abusers? Most often than not they come off to the rest of the world as friendly, kind, funny and likeable guys, but behind closed doors they are monsters. Do you honestly believe that guys that commit domestic violence are always obviously aggressive in public or have records of violence???



Yep I have. I know abusers and woman whom have been abused.  I've also known couples that sometimes fight and go toe to toe.  And all of them are different  , with different history, race, education, social standings and upbringing. 
It's hard to label any man as abuser based on his way of life or what he appears to be. 
I just think to say he has a history of abuse for something he did long ago , got therapy/treatment for and has moved on to lead a successful life. He hasnt since been arrested until now 12 years later. 
Not taking up for chad at all. Just don't see this. I can't call this. Not gonna pass judgement on anyone. Is all


----------



## tonij2000

(IMO) Physical altercations are inappropriate, period. And, men are victims of domestic violence too but a lot are too embarrassed to tell. 

We all may have differing opinions and they are just that, opinions. No one has to agree with another person's opinion. And no one's opinion is any more or less valid that the others.

My opinion is that Ev has displayed violence and physical aggression and I wouldn't be surprised if she initiated and head butted Chad.

I also don't think an act is minimized or more tolerable due to the sex of the perpetrator. An azz whoopin is an azz whoopin regardless of who is doin the whoopin.


----------



## tonij2000

coachtags said:


> I find it disturbing that it's usually a double standard when women can and often will be the aggresor and men are often taught not to put their hands on a woman.  One of my closest friends brother was killed by a woman.  Sadly, she acted alot like Ev. when it came to her aggresive, uncontrollable anger towards other people.  She would be be verbally abusive to him and physically abusive.  He never hit her back.  One day she beat him to death.  I do sometimes think he should have knocked the crazy broad off him and maybe he would still be alive, but who knows.
> 
> Bottom line - Everybody needs to keep their hands to themselves.



I totally agree.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> ^Have you ever read profiles of abusers? Most often than not they come off to the rest of the world as friendly, kind, funny and likeable guys, but behind closed doors they are monsters. Do you honestly believe that guys that commit domestic violence are always obviously aggressive in public or have records of violence???



EXACTLY! In my experience, history and knowledge (generally speaking) abusive men are overly lovey dovey, clingy, loving, affectionate on the outside, also very passionate


----------



## platinum_girly

luvsagreatdeal said:


> EXACTLY! In my experience, history and knowledge (generally speaking) abusive men are overly lovey dovey, clingy, loving, affectionate on the outside, also very passionate


 
Yep, because what woman really would knowingly marry an abusive guy? (and yes i am sure there are some but generally speaking i do not think women will purposefully put themselves in a position of being abused)
My dad was the kind of guy that opened doors for my mother, walked her home after dates, saw a cat on the side of the road that had been hit by a car and carried it for miles to the nearest vet...but then once married he was the worst kind of monster (and not only were my mother and his children his victims but he would also take his anger out on the animals on the farm and once kicked a newborn lamb so hard that he broke its legs) 
He kept his temper under wraps infront of friends and family of course, and nobody but my mothers family knew of his abuse (and eventually helped her to get away from him) but it took the days in court for his friends and family to finally see him for the bastard that he is. 
I am saying all this because i don't think Chad can be written off as the instigator and perpetrator in this instance solely because he hasn't shown signs of violence before (or at least in a few years) and i don't think that people can automatically say that Evelyn is surely the instigator solely because she has shown violence towards others before...


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Yep I have. I know abusers and woman whom have been abused.  I've also known couples that sometimes fight and go toe to toe.  And all of them are different  , with different history, race, education, social standings and upbringing.
> It's hard to label any man as abuser based on his way of life or what he appears to be.
> I just think to say he has a history of abuse for something he did long ago , got therapy/treatment for and has moved on to lead a successful life. He hasnt since been arrested until now 12 years later.
> Not taking up for chad at all. Just don't see this. I can't call this. Not gonna pass judgement on anyone. Is all



Just because he hadn't been arrested in 12 years, doesn't mean he has stopped being physically violent. Chad was in a high profile position, some women would do any and everything to be with him, take his cockiness and perhaps abuse - keeping quiet about it.


----------



## coachtags

Well when it's all said and done, it's a good thing they're divorcing.  Hopefully both of them will get help for whatever their issues are.  We don't know either of them and what has gone on behind closed doors, or in their lives.  All we know is what they've shown us on tv and in the media.  We all have our different opinions but I think overall - none of us were there, none of us know what really happened, all we've been able to do is speculate.  The good in all of this is they're divorcing, and it's over for them.


----------



## Ladybug09

coachtags said:


> *i find it disturbing that it's usually a double standard when women can and often will be the aggresor and men are often taught not to put their hands on a woman*. One of my closest friends brother was killed by a woman. Sadly, she acted alot like ev. When it came to her aggresive, uncontrollable anger towards other people. She would be be verbally abusive to him and physically abusive. He never hit her back. One day she beat him to death. I do sometimes think he should have knocked the crazy broad off him and maybe he would still be alive, but who knows.
> 
> Bottom line - everybody needs to keep their hands to themselves.


 +1


----------



## Ladybug09

tonij2000 said:


> (IMO) Physical altercations are inappropriate, period. And, men are victims of domestic violence too but a lot are too embarrassed to tell.
> 
> *We all may have differing opinions and they are just that, opinions. No one has to agree with another person's opinion. And no one's opinion is any more or less valid that the others.*
> 
> My opinion is that Ev has displayed violence and physical aggression and I wouldn't be surprised if she initiated and head butted Chad.
> 
> I also don't think an act is minimized or more tolerable due to the sex of the perpetrator. An azz whoopin is an azz whoopin regardless of who is doin the whoopin.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> How is it clear, when NONE of know what exactly happened? We will probably hear his story and her story, but I doubt we will get the truth.
> 
> Did you guys know that eve is scheduled to appear on Change my Life on OWN?  It was taped before the incident.



I agree with this statement.  Interestingly enough, we as a society are all too ready to believe a woman when she cries foul, but not give the same level of conviction for a man if he said he didn't do it.  I know of men that were victimized by their wives and girlfriends in this manner.  They tried to leave and the women hurt themselves then called the cops... My message is this: 
For women that get caught up in relationships with folks that don't love you the way you need to be,  and there  is no respect, please just Let Him or Her Go!!  I truly saw no love between Chad and Evelyn... All I saw was a production for the cameras.


----------



## pquiles

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> You seem to think it is okay for women to fight.  I disagree.
> 
> Striking someone (fighting/brawling) is violence and assault, whether it is between two women, or two men, or a man and a woman.  No one has the right to put their hand on another person to bodily harm or injure.  It is unacceptable.
> 
> My point is two women fighting does NOT make the violence any less.



Agreed!


----------



## pquiles

coachtags said:
			
		

> I find it disturbing that it's usually a double standard when women can and often will be the aggresor and men are often taught not to put their hands on a woman.  One of my closest friends brother was killed by a woman.  Sadly, she acted alot like Ev. when it came to her aggresive, uncontrollable anger towards other people.  She would be be verbally abusive to him and physically abusive.  He never hit her back.  One day she beat him to death.  I do sometimes think he should have knocked the crazy broad off him and maybe he would still be alive, but who knows.
> 
> Bottom line - Everybody needs to keep their hands to themselves.



This!  Seen something like this... Except the guy in question did push the crazed woman off and away when she came at him with a club.  She hit her head on the side of the door and died.  He ended up losing his career and did time for manslaughter.  So sad... She lost her life and so did he.


----------



## cocosapphire

pquiles said:


> I agree with this statement. Interestingly enough, we as a society are all too ready to believe a woman when she cries foul, but not give the same level of conviction for a man if he said he didn't do it. I know of men that were victimized by their wives and girlfriends in this manner. They tried to leave and the women hurt themselves then called the cops... My message is this:
> For women that get caught up in relationships with folks that don't love you the way you need to be, and there is no respect, please just Let Him or Her Go!! *I truly saw no love between Chad and Evelyn... All I saw was a production for the cameras*.


 

Their relationship was tense from the beginning, and on camera I never saw any genuine affection between the two. One of their first arguments was about Evelyns suspicions of Chads infidelity, and as I watched that episode I felt that was always going to be the bone of contention in their relationship.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know shy she had suspicions of his infidelity, Chad was dating someone when they met - and she knew about it!


----------



## cocosapphire

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know shy she had suspicions of his infidelity, Chad was dating someone when they met - and she knew about it!


 

So pitiful!


----------



## needloub

pquiles said:


> I agree with this statement.  *Interestingly enough, we as a society are all too ready to believe a woman when she cries foul, but not give the same level of conviction for a man if he said he didn't do it*.  I know of men that were victimized by their wives and girlfriends in this manner.  They tried to leave and the women hurt themselves then called the cops... My message is this:
> For women that get caught up in relationships with folks that don't love you the way you need to be,  and there  is no respect, please just Let Him or Her Go!!  I truly saw no love between Chad and Evelyn... All I saw was a production for the cameras.



So true!  Again, we will never know what truly happened.


----------



## coachtags

Chad is possibly facing a year in jail
________________________
Former NFL wide receiver and reality star Chad &ldquo;Ochocinco&rdquo; Johnson is officially having the worst month ever. Johnson was arrested for allegedly head butting his wife Evelyn Lozada, was cut from the Miami Dolphins on television, and now he is facing a year in prison due to the head butting altercation. 

According to reports, Ochocinco could be placed behind bars for head butting Lozada because he previously had a domestic violence charge in 2000. Chad plead no contest in a California court for slapping his then-girlfriend after they got into a heated argument. He was sentenced to community service for that incident. Because of that, Johnson&rsquo;s current misdemeanor domestic violence charge could be upgraded to a felony. If the prosecution chooses to upgrade the charge, Johnson could be facing a year in the slammer.

Fort Lauderdale, Florida attorney Paul Molle stated, &ldquo;Florida law indeed gives that power to prosecutors. Whether the previous incident happened in California or Florida, it doesn&rsquo;t make a difference. I&rsquo;ve seen it done with other suspects.&rdquo; It must be noted Molle isn&rsquo;t directly affiliated with the Chad Johnson case, but he is a specialist in litigating domestic violence cases.

When contacted about what they were going to do, the Florida State Attorney&rsquo;s spokesperson Ron Ashoy said, &ldquo;&ldquo;Our office does not disclose our filing options with the media before charges are filed.&rdquo;


----------



## NYCBelle

Evelyn's Nightline interview clip...I don't feel so bad about my big forehead now lol

http://www.realitytea.com/2012/08/3...ghtline-regarding-domestic-violence-incident/


----------



## tannedsilk

Eve gets help........on film of course............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnzf3xyu6Wo&feature=g-high-u


----------



## DC-Cutie

tannedsilk said:


> Eve gets help........on film of course............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnzf3xyu6Wo&feature=g-high-u



OWN is really reaching. This show was tapped before the incident. I see they went back to do some reshoots to include the incident. 

Iyanla put it out there: 'i can ignore a push and shove, but it's a problem when he messes with my image' (talking about her face).


----------



## tannedsilk

DC-Cutie said:


> OWN is really reaching. This show was tapped before the incident. I see they went back to do some reshoots to include the incident.
> 
> Iyanla put it out there: *'i can ignore a push and shove, but it's a problem when he messes with my image*' (talking about her face).



That's why I like Ms V, straight to the point lol.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tannedsilk said:


> Eve gets help........on film of course............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnzf3xyu6Wo&feature=g-high-u



Wow. She wasted no time!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Wth! Get off tv and reflect on why there's so much violence surrounding your life


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Wth! Get off tv and reflect on why there's so much violence surrounding your life



Exactly and why are men at the core of the the drama/violence?


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Exactly and why are men at the core of the the drama/violence?



Not sure but seems like the common denominator is her, she has anger management problems.  I also believe she uses anger/violence as a way to try to command people's attention and respect.. Although with that method, the respect part will never come.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> OWN is really reaching. This show was tapped before the incident. I see they went back to do some reshoots to include the incident.
> 
> Iyanla put it out there: 'i can ignore a push and shove, but it's a problem when he messes with my image' (talking about her face).



So, if this happened before she got hit, what was the purpose of the show? Why was she there, if she was so happy and in love


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So, if this happened before she got hit, what was the purpose of the show? Why was she there, if she was so happy and in love



She's a work in progress - her words. I guess she was getting help to be a better evelyn, a better wife , get over daddy issues and non-violent castmate (I'm being sarcastic)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's a work in progress - her words. I guess she was getting help to be a better evelyn, a better wife , get over daddy issues and non-violent castmate (I'm being sarcastic)



lol.  If I remember I will watch. I just can't feel sympathy for Evelyn


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Williams, Terrell Owens and a friend out in L.A.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I only have sympathy for her daughter....


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I only have sympathy for her daughter....


----------



## addisonshopper

Well the daughter I hear is as big a bish as the mother is , if not more.  Word on the street is Evil Eve raised her to be a gold digging ________.(y'all fill in the blanks).  Shanice don't think her shizzle stink in the least bit. 
Would figure.  Apple might not fall from the tree. 
That's just what I had heard.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMFG Jen looks HILARIOUS in those ridiculous glasses :lolots: She looks like ET. Why do these people think big round bug eyes glasses are nice? She looks like an idiot as usual!

And with that reality ho TO yet? Laughable, all of them


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i agree with everyone on twitter who said "TO don't have no money, why she chasin' him?!" lol


----------



## lho

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20627081,00.html

Seriously?  She's never getting back with him now that he's broke!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I doubt TO and Jen are an item. I could however, see him with the girl walking with them. She's more his 'type'.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I doubt TO and Jen are an item. I could however, see him with the girl walking with them. She's more his 'type'.


 

jen's too tan .lol


----------



## ClassicFab

Is that lady wearing pajamas under her blazer? 

Have you guys heard about the tattoo? Any truth or is it just a rumor?


----------



## coachtags

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> Is that lady wearing pajamas under her blazer?
> 
> Have you guys heard about the tattoo? Any truth or is it just a rumor?



I heard about the tattoo. Chad posted the pic of the tattoo on his Twitter.


----------



## ClassicFab

I just saw a pic OMG 

If this is true, along with the tweets, and not photoshopped/edited his life is going to go from worst to in the sh!t puddles. Stalker mode alert??? :ninja:


----------



## coachtags

ClassicFab said:
			
		

> I just saw a pic OMG
> 
> If this is true, along with the tweets, and not photoshopped/edited his life is going to go from worst to in the sh!t puddles. Stalker mode alert??? :ninja:



what's ninja??


----------



## needloub

GOALdigger said:


> jen's too tan .lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> jen's too tan .lol



You!  Corner!  Now!


----------



## gre8dane

Sassys said:


> lol. If I remember I will watch. *I just can't feel sympathy for Evelyn*


 
Neither can I!!  

Until Mr. Idiot admits to headbutting Mrs. Idiot, I will continue to believe Evelyn headbutted him.  Her statement about what happened sounded too tame considering her vile behavior we have seen from her.  The good thing is they are going to divorce (maybe, maybe not??) and their show is canceled which I'm sure had some telling fight, well argument, scenes.  Now I just wish Shaunie, at the advice of her spiritual advisor, would cancel her show or at least bounce Evelyn off the show.  That will not happen so I'm looking forward to a more tame & humble Evelyn on BBW.



ClassicFab said:


> Is that lady wearing* pajamas* under her blazer?
> 
> Have you guys heard about the tattoo? Any truth or is it just a rumor?


 
I can see it.  Jen is wearing a 'nightie'.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

gre8dane said:


> Neither can I!!
> 
> Until Mr. Idiot admits to headbutting Mrs. Idiot, I will continue to believe Evelyn headbutted him.  Her statement about what happened sounded too tame considering her vile behavior we have seen from her.  The good thing is they are going to divorce (maybe, maybe not??) and their show is canceled which I'm sure had some telling fight, well argument, scenes.  Now I just wish Shaunie, at the advice of her spiritual advisor, would cancel her show or at least bounce Evelyn off the show.  That will not happen so I'm looking forward to a more tame & humble Evelyn on BBW.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it.  Jen is wearing a 'nightie'.



Yea I think you're on to something. He has yet to admit he actually did what he was accused of. He has only said he made a mistake. I suspect his "mistake" was infidelity. I also think maybe he feels he brought it on himself so if she did headbutt him, it was justified so maybe he's just taking the fall. Maybe that's their deal. I still don't know why he would allow that though, I mean he lost his (already in jeopardy) career, new wife, and clean record/nice guy image.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He would be stupid to admit to anything right now. I'm sure his attorney has made it crystal clear not to talk about it (in detail) before the trial.


----------



## ClassicFab

coachtags said:


> what's ninja??



Chad's creepy a** in Eve's bushes. Lol, but not really. That is some crazy, stalker sh**


----------



## cocosapphire

*Kenya Bell is Technically No Longer a Basketball Wife *

Published:  9 September, 2012

The reality star's divorce was just finalized with former NBA star Charlie Bell ... but she will be taking a lot of NBA money with her.

If you recall, Kenya and Charlie were entangled in a bitter divorce battle over money. Charlie wanted Kenya to support him, claiming he makes pennies with no more NBA contract. Kenya wanted Charlie to give up a chunk of his seven-figure savings and pay child support. 

After all the back and forth ... a judgment was filed on August 27. Here's how it breaks down: 

Kids: Charlie has to shell out $1,000/month in child support, but they'll share custody of their two daughters. Neither party has to cough up spousal support. 

Homes: Kenya scored the marital home in Michigan, along with the home bought for her parents. Charlie gets the condo in Vegas and the home he bought his parents.

Money: Kenya was awarded $780,000 cash from Charlie's savings ... leaving him with $656,000. She also gets half of the $670,000 from another account. 

Here's where Kenya wins big: she gets HALF OF EVERYTHING from the following: Charlie's NBA 401k plan, his NBA retirement plan, his NBA pension, NBA welfare plan and NBA supplement benefit plan.

Charlie gets ZILCH from Kenya's "Basketball Wives" money. 

Fun Fact -- Kenya was arrested in 2011 for allegedly breaking into a home and attacking Charlie with a box cutter. She later pled guilty. He later filed for divorce.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz263l1XkJq


----------



## cocosapphire

*Chad Refuses to Sign Divorce Papers*

Published: 9 September 2012

Chad Johnson DESPERATELY wants to stay married to his estranged wife Evelyn Lozada, so much so he's refusing to sign any divorce docs ... this according to sources close to the couple. 

As TMZ first reported, Evelyn filed for divorce three days after Chad allegedly head-butted her during an argument. The incident that led to his arrest and Evelyn receiving stitches. 

Sources close to Chad tell TMZ ... he won't sign the docs or partake in any divorce proceedings because he doesn't want to get a divorce. We're told Chad still believes he can win Evelyn back ... as evidenced by the fact he recently tattooed her face on his leg. 

But Chad's plan isn't exactly bulletproof -- under Florida law (where Evelyn filed the docs) the divorce can still be finalized with a judge's approval. 

Sources tell us Evelyn is hellbent on making this divorce happen and nothing Chad does will get her back. We're told she's ready to move on and rebuild her life. 

Calls to both parties' lawyers were not returned. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz263igSpJO


----------



## addisonshopper

Please just let this trick go. 
Trick or treat smell my feet give me something good to eat.


----------



## cocosapphire

Yes, him chasing after her is just sickening!


----------



## New-New

chad, you lookin mighty parched here.


----------



## coachtags

Did any catch Evelyn on Iyanla fix my life?  I was watching The Voice and only caught the end of Ev with Iyanla.


----------



## tannedsilk

coachtags said:


> Did any catch Evelyn on Iyanla fix my life?  I was watching The Voice and only caught the end of Ev with Iyanla.



You didn't miss much, looks like it was filmed before the incident. Part 2 tomorrow was filmed after and should be interesting.


----------



## coachtags

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> You didn't miss much, looks like it was filmed before the incident. Part 2 tomorrow was filmed after and should be interesting.



Okay 
I'll set my dvr for tomorrow


----------



## Sassys

It was boring and Evelyn is full of crap.


----------



## needloub

^Did you notice how she smirked when Iyanla told her that she was praised for being a "thug" amongst women?  She stopped smirking when Iyanla told her that it was going to cost her lol.  The sense I get from Evelyn is that she still believes her actions are "cute."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Interesting that she said "I am Evelyn LOZADA..". Wasn't she "Johnson"?


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> ^Did you notice how she smirked when Iyanla told her that she was praised for being a "thug" amongst women?  She stopped smirking when Iyanla told her that it was going to cost her lol.  The sense I get from Evelyn is that she still believes her actions are "cute."



Evelyn wants to be famous at any cost. She made a comment about how she has to be a thug. When Iyanla asked her about giving up the house, cars, money, shoes and bags, she almost had a heart attack


----------



## ClassicFab

Can't wait for part 2 of "Fix My Life" tonight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Evelyn wants to be famous at any cost. She made a comment about how she has to be a thug. When Iyanla asked her about giving up the house, cars, money, shoes and bags, she almost had a heart attack



I really want iyanla to ask her "are you still 'about dis life'?"


----------



## tonij2000

Ev knows her true self was portrayed on BBW.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I really want iyanla to ask her "are you still 'about dis life'?"


----------



## tannedsilk

Ms V went straight for the jugular about the condoms lol.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I really want iyanla to ask her "are you still 'about dis life'?"


----------



## flsurfergirl3

She's tweeting and retweeting Oprah. She really is exploiting this to it's capacity. SMDH


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Williams Celebrates Her Birthday

Jennifer needs to hit the abs machine


----------



## tannedsilk

My Hair is Layed Like Iyanla Vanzant Fix My Life w/ Evelyn Lozada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmKY9VRlJl0&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:
			
		

> Jennifer Williams Celebrates Her Birthday
> 
> Jennifer needs to hit the abs machine
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/jw1e1348007265127.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/jw2e1348007286359.jpg/



Lol... Girl you so wrong for that!!


----------



## Regina Falange

_xxx off topic_


----------



## Sassys

Moving on: Chad Johnson enjoys lunch date with washed-up actress as he attempts to get his life back on track

His divorce from Evelyn Lozada was finalised just two weeks ago but it seems Chad &#8216;Ochocinco&#8217; Johnson is moving on swiftly.

The former wide receiver was seen enjoying what appeared to be a lunch date on Monday in West Hollywood.

The 34-year-old was joined by has-been actress A.J. Johnson, famed for her roles in House Party and Baby Boy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ctress-attempts-life-track.html#ixzz289mRCkRS


----------



## Sassys

From player to pauper: How NBA star blew through $110MILLION in just two years and was forced to file for bankruptcy when career ended

    Antoine Walker, 36, forced to file for bankruptcy in 2010 - two years after he retired from the NBA
    Blames himself for bad real estate deals, gambling and lavish lifestyle for his financial woes


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-blew-110MILLION-14-years.html#ixzz28F7W0gpi


----------



## DC-Cutie

'Toine is an old looking 36.......


----------



## Sassys

Basketball Wives star Evelyn Lozada launches new career as 'fitness expert' after split from husband Chad Ochocinco
Now that she is a single woman, Basketball Wives star Evelyn Lozada is apparently making plans for a lucrative new career.

The 36-year-old, known for her toned figure, is said to be setting her sights on the fitness industry.

The former wife of NFL star Chad 'Ochocinco' Johnson has reportedly inked a major endorsement deal as part of her plan.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ness-expert-split-husband-Chad-Ochocinco.html


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Known for her toned figure????!


----------



## ClassicFab




----------



## addisonshopper

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Known for her toned figure????!



Her jaws and cheekbones are very well toned. So are her knees.  Oops


----------



## Sassys

Dwight Howard's baby mama says her nasty custody battle with the NBA star is an unfair fight -- all because he can simply outspend her -- so she's asking a judge to make HIM cover HER legal fees.

TMZ broke the story ... Dwight and former "Basketball Wives" star Royce Reed are entangled in a bitter legal battle after Dwight filed for sole custody of their young son.
In the latest development, Royce -- who was axed from "BB Wives" this year -- filed docs in Florida asking a judge to make Dwight foot her legal bills, claiming she can't afford them.

According to the docs, Royce claims that Dwight rakes in over $1.3 million per month and should cough up the cash, otherwise, the fight's not fair. She claims he can hire an army of lawyers ... while she'll get buried in bills and eventually have to drop out.

In the docs, her lawyer says she's already racked up a $44,113.50 bill and is expected to tack on another $60k plus if she continues to fight ... for a grand total of $106,621.80.

A judge has yet to rule.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz2DMUsNJOa


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sassys said:


> -- so she's asking a judge to make HIM cover HER legal fees.



I think that's a pretty common request ..when one spouse makes more than the other!


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I think that's a pretty common request ..when one spouse makes more than the other!



Spouse, is the operative word here.   They weren't married.


----------



## Sassys

I heard on Wendy two things

1. This will be the last season
2. Evelyn, Tami, Shaunie (forget who the 4th person is), are all demanding more money. Wendy also was confused at how Shaunie wants more money, if she is Executive Producer (me thinks Shaunie has a vanity title)


----------



## flwrgirl

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Known for her toned figure????!


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I heard on Wendy two things
> 
> 1. This will be the last season
> 2. Evelyn, Tami, Shaunie (forget who the 4th person is), are all demanding more money. Wendy also was confused at how Shaunie wants more money, if she is Executive Producer (me thinks Shaunie has a vanity title)



I am not buying that it is the end.
Unless the ratings are way down, the franchise was a big hit for VH1.

Wendy needs to stop throwing shade.
She needs more people.


----------



## GoGlam

I was always confused about Shaunie's producer title.. Wouldn't that give her some clout in setting up the LA cast? And if so, why would Laura, who is known to have been cheating with Shaq, be on it?


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I was always confused about Shaunie's producer title.. Wouldn't that give her some clout in setting up the LA cast? And if so, why would Laura, who is known to have been cheating with Shaq, be on it?



Who hasn't slept with Shaq?


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I was always confused about Shaunie's producer title.. Wouldn't that give her some clout in setting up the LA cast? And if so, why would Laura, who is known to have been cheating with Shaq, be on it?



Shaunie came up with the idea. I assume in exchange for this, she was given producer credits and a higher paycheck, but no clout. 

Laura is on the show, because she has 4 children, Gilbert left here high and dry in DC. She moved to California with her family - she needs the money!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Shaunie came up with the idea. I assume in exchange for this, she was given producer credits and a higher paycheck, but no clout.
> 
> Laura is on the show, because she has 4 children, Gilbert left here high and dry in DC. She moved to California with her family - she needs the money!



Didn't she go back to him?
And get a Kobe ring?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Didn't she go back to him?
> And get a Kobe ring?



Yes, they got back together and that's the problem these chicks will get walked all over for Gucci, louboutin and a damn championship ring (that's IF their mate buys them a ring, since they aren't free for the wives, girlfriends and jump offs). 

When you've got 4 kids and no marriage, it's time to think smarter and do better.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, they got back together and that's the problem these chicks will get walked all over for Gucci, louboutin and a damn championship ring (that's IF their mate buys them a ring, since they aren't free for the wives, girlfriends and jump offs).
> 
> When you've got 4 kids and no marriage, it's time to think smarter and do better.



I am not a fan of Laura.Period.
When Draya has more sense and dignity than yourself, it is a wrap.


----------



## Sassys

Showing Chad Johnson just what he's missing! Evelyn Lozada strips down naked for PETA anti-fur campaign

She split with her former husband Chad 'Ochocinco' Johnson in August after allegations of abuse.
And Evelyn Lozada shows the disgraced former NFL star just what he is missing in her new PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) campaign.
Stripped down completely naked, the 37-year-old Basketball Wives star lays in a bed of snow for the animal organisation's famous 'I'd Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur' campaign.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ked-PETA-anti-fur-campaign.html#ixzz2EoktyMEG


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:
			
		

> Showing Chad Johnson just what he's missing! Evelyn Lozada strips down naked for PETA anti-fur campaign
> 
> She split with her former husband Chad 'Ochocinco' Johnson in August after allegations of abuse.
> And Evelyn Lozada shows the disgraced former NFL star just what he is missing in her new PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) campaign.
> Stripped down completely naked, the 37-year-old Basketball Wives star lays in a bed of snow for the animal organisation's famous 'I'd Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur' campaign.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2246778/Showing-Chad-Johnson-just-hes-missing-Evelyn-Lozada-strips-naked-PETA-anti-fur-campaign.html#ixzz2EoktyMEG



She's only 37???!!! She's my age and looks at least 10-15 years older than me.


----------



## limom

^^ first Wendy williams then Evelyn. PETA is entering the urban market.
It is quite funny as for sure both WW and Evelyn wear fur.
Is that naked campaign a launching pad/gateway to better things for the naked people or a campaign to help better the treatment of animals?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eve needs to do a People for the Ethical Treatment of People ad, with that violent streak of hers.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> ^^ first Wendy williams then Evelyn. PETA is entering the urban market.
> It is quite funny as for sure both WW and Evelyn wear fur.
> Is that naked campaign a launching pad/gateway to better things for the naked people or a campaign to help better the treatment of animals?



Wendy ALWAYS wore fur, wonder when she stopped. She was the QUEEN of fur coats and they were all real.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Wendy ALWAYS wore fur, wonder when she stopped. She was the QUEEN of fur coats and they were all real.



Yes and her obsession with asking people if they eat pork got to stop, she sounds unwell.
Something is up with Wendy and she also got to stop crying on the air for no reason at all as well.
Is Kevin wondering around again?


----------



## Sassys

It cracks me up, when Wendy talks smack about cheating husbands, yet she admitted her man cheated through out her pregnancy.

When I had lunch with her and Kevin, I got the vibe he hits her. My co-worker agreed that something was not right there.


----------



## Sassys

SERIOUSLY? Evelyn Lozada REVEALS She MIGHT Give Ex-Husband Chad Johnson A SECOND Chance


As Evelyn Lozada prepares for the next season of "Basketball Wives," she recently told media that she believes in second chances...even for Chad Ochocinco.  Find out what she said inside....

While fans and critics scratch their heads about Rihanna and Chris Brown's "friendship," another ex-couple that seems to be rekindling the fire (on Twitter of course) is Evelyn Lozada (Rih's friend as well) and Chad Ochocinco.

Chad and Evelyn have been communicating on Twitter (most recently for Evelyn's birthday) where the two said they missed each other and Chad called hismelf Evelyn's "missing piece."

Now, Ev has been talking about second chances and it seems like Chad may have a shot at reuniting with his ex-wife after their head-butting fight over a condom receipt.  While speaking to RumorFix, (at the unveiling of her &#8220;I&#8217;d Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur&#8221; campaign), Ev talked about the aftermath of her split from Chad saying,  

&#8220;I have family and friends that have been very, very supportive. I took about a month, month and a half &#8230; I just went away for a while and had to regroup and refocus. I feel like I got another chance at life, I know that may sound crazy but that&#8217;s how I feel. I&#8217;m just like, &#8216;Ok, we need to keep going, I&#8217;m not gonna let any of that tear me down.&#8217; I have good people around me so it&#8217;s been OK.&#8221;

And after Chad spoke to ESPN about his cheating and said he deserved a second chance, Evelyn told RumorFIx, 

&#8220;I do believe in second chances. I actually had someone ask me that recently, and I do. I&#8217;m not bitter, things happen and yeah, I do believe in second chances. I would want somebody to give me a second chances, and you never know.&#8221;



Hmmm.....it seems the reality star still has a place in her heart for Chad.  Do you think the two should reunite?  

Watch Ev's interview here:

http://theybf.com/2012/12/14/seriou...ive-ex-husband-chad-ochocinco-a-second-chance


----------



## DC-Cutie

Go right ahead and when he beats the crap out of you don't go running to ilyanla to fix your life. 

Lawd, the things women will put up with for a pair of shoes and a handbag....


----------



## mzkyie

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Go right ahead and when he beats the crap out of you don't go running to ilyanla to fix your life.
> 
> Lawd, the things women will put up with for a pair of shoes and a handbag....



Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Go right ahead and when he beats the crap out of you don't go running to ilyanla to fix your life.
> 
> Lawd, the things women will put up with for a pair of shoes and a handbag....



Amen!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

To me (and Chad even admitted this too) the worst thing is HE messed up (cheating and getting caught) and then turns around and gets violent. Good Lord, I can only imagine what he'd do if/when she cheats!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

flsurfergirl3 said:


> To me (and Chad even admitted this too) the worst thing is HE messed up (cheating and getting caught) and then turns around and gets violent. Good Lord, I can only imagine what he'd do if/when she cheats!!!!!!



She said she was fine with him cheating, just use a condom, and that is exactly what he did.


----------



## Sassys

Shamed NFL star Chad Johnson faces ex-wife Evelyn Lozada in court as she asks a judge to DROP restraining order against him


Evelyn Lozada has dropped her restraining order against ex-husband Chad 'Ochocinco' Johnson following his August arrest for domestic violence.
Both parties were in a Florida courtroom on Monday when a judge granted her request to drop the stay-away order issued after she accused the NFL player of headbutting her during an argument shortly after they married.
The former Basketball Wives star denied being coerced into making the request, according to TMZ.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...drop-restraining-order-him.html#ixzz2FNg0eU9F


----------



## Sassys

Jenn at NeNe's party


----------



## addisonshopper

Jenn needed some edge tamer.  I'm just saying.  Or just did without the bun all together.


----------



## mzkyie

Sassys said:


> Jenn at NeNe's party



Jen's hairline is just... WOW.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The lady in the blue dress is giving me "I used to be a man" teas....


----------



## Sassys

BBW&#8217;s Royce Reed Slams Evelyn Lozada In Blog Pulled From VH1!

Happy New Year! I hope y'all are enjoying the first day of 2013.

It's been a while since we've heard from Basketball Wives' Royce Reed, but apparently she has a lot to say&#8230;and I mean A LOT. She recently posted a blog on VH1 which the network promptly took down&#8211;and you'll see why when you read it! Luckily for us, Royce reposted her diatribe on Tumblr, and she doesn't mince words. She has some choice words for Evelyn Lozada, and she laughs off any rumors as to why Shaunie O'Neal doesn't like her. Speaking of that relationship, she's give some background into how the show was developed, and Royce claims that Nostrils didn't have much to do with it. Interesting.


http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/01/bbws-royce-reed-slams-evelyn-lozada-in-blog-pulled-from-vh1/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> BBWs Royce Reed Slams Evelyn Lozada In Blog Pulled From VH1!
> 
> Happy New Year! I hope y'all are enjoying the first day of 2013.
> 
> It's been a while since we've heard from Basketball Wives' Royce Reed, but apparently she has a lot to sayand I mean A LOT. She recently posted a blog on VH1 which the network promptly took downand you'll see why when you read it! Luckily for us, Royce reposted her diatribe on Tumblr, and she doesn't mince words. She has some choice words for Evelyn Lozada, and she laughs off any rumors as to why Shaunie O'Neal doesn't like her. Speaking of that relationship, she's give some background into how the show was developed, and Royce claims that Nostrils didn't have much to do with it. Interesting.
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/01/01/bbws-royce-reed-slams-evelyn-lozada-in-blog-pulled-from-vh1/



Well damn!!

Ive been asked to do several interviews. Some I take part in, others I do not. When a question pertaining to the show is asked I merely say, I wish them the best but Im extremely happy Ive moved on. When asked about my former cast members, I state whom I still speak to but in no way do I speak negatively about anyone.until now. *Evelyn, have several seats and watch Netflix. I reached out to you when you got head butted and I also hugged you at the reunion (Of course that wasnt airedtoo positive). For you to have been a part of a show that was supposed to Fix Your Life and youre still broken is a problem.*  At this point I just realize youre a lost cause. In the past Id probably tell you to get a pair of gasoline drawls and go past Hell, but I digress. All your anger towards me is material. You speak on my clothes, but I own a house and 2 cars. You speak on my hair, but I can jump in the pool without worries or my mascara running. Im naturally beautiful. :cue Phenomenal Woman poem: You stopped filming with me because I NEVER backed down to you. I never let you treat or speak to me the way you did to Suzie or Jennifer & you didnt like it. I was raised to stand my ground & I never let you take it from under me. Period. If you would concentrate more on whats important in life and the legacy you will leave behind you will be a much happier person. I do feel sorry for you at times. I wonder what and where you will be when this show is over and the checks stop coming. I do see that youve followed in my footsteps on a few things though such as Twitter, Blogging, Book Series, fitness, etc. I know its hard for you to say thank you so Ill just say youre welcome. We are all human, no one is perfect, but DAMN, at least TRY to be a decent human being.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Love Royce


----------



## addisonshopper

Yes gawd Nessa girl. Royce gave her the TEA and the BIZNESS !!!!!!
Evelyn is the worst and should be dropped from the show. What a role model for kids. Blank stare.  I understand giving people second chances and all and it's her right to give Chad a second chance as she sees fit, but why call the police and go media whoring about it. For attention and to gain more attention.  This I why I believe now and always have that she was the aggressor in the whole dispute.


----------



## limom

addisonshopper said:


> Yes gawd Nessa girl. Royce gave her the TEA and the BIZNESS !!!!!!
> Evelyn is the worst and should be dropped from the show. What a role model for kids. Blank stare.  I understand giving people second chances and all and it's her right to give Chad a second chance as she sees fit, but why call the police and go media whoring about it. For attention and to gain more attention.  This I why I believe now and always have that she was the aggressor in the whole dispute.



Well, she might have started the fight verbally over 85's bad philandering habits HOWEVER she got hurt and that is not cool.
The fact that she is going back with him is sad more than anything.
WTH?
As far as Royce, if she was such a bad bish, she wouldn't need to put other birds' business on blast!
Enough said.
This is all promotion, I am not mad but as far as I am concerned, none of 
those ladies are in any positions to casting stones on one another!
So Evelyn fu$$$ for purses, who cares? Is Royce herself a beacon of good behaviors?


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Yes gawd Nessa girl. Royce gave her the TEA and the BIZNESS !!!!!!
> Evelyn is the worst and should be dropped from the show. *What a role model for kids.* Blank stare.  I understand giving people second chances and all and it's her right to give Chad a second chance as she sees fit, but why call the police and go media whoring about it. For attention and to gain more attention.  This I why I believe now and always have that she was the aggressor in the whole dispute.



LMAO, why would a chick from basketball wives or any other VH1 reality show, need to be a role model for other people's kids? Why in God's name would kids know who Evelyn is and why in God's name are kid's watching Basketball wives.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> LMAO, why would a chick from basketball wives or any other VH1 reality show, need to be a role model for other people's kids? Why in God's name would kids know who Evelyn is and why in God's name are kid's watching Basketball wives.



Now, now. You know that some girls emulate that type of behaviors and that some mothers encourage and groom their daughters to become groupies.
So in that sense for better of worse, those women are considered to be role models.
It is nothing new.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Now, now. You know that some girls emulate that type of behaviors and that some mothers encourage and groom their daughters to become groupies.
> So in that sense for better of worse, those women are considered to be role models.
> It is nothing new.


----------



## Sassys

"Basketball Wives" star Tami Roman covers the latest issue of BE magazine where she talks about changing her image and her role on the upcoming TV One series "Belle's."


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I always liked Royce but I can completely understand why they got rid of her. SHe didn't bring as much drama and ratchetness as the other ladies.


----------



## Sassys

Tami Roman launches Le Posh Nail Spa in LA 2/12.


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> I always liked Royce but I can completely understand why they got rid of her. *SHe didn't bring as much drama and ratchetness as the other ladies.*



that's exactly why they got rid of her, you gotta bring the drama and ratchetness to stay on these shows.

ALLEGEDLY, the reason why Eve was so heated with Royce is because she ALLEGEDLY slept with Ocho


----------



## ClassicFab

^^^^ the plot thickens!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that's exactly why they got rid of her, you gotta bring the drama and ratchetness to stay on these shows.
> 
> ALLEGEDLY, the reason why Eve was so heated with Royce is because she ALLEGEDLY slept with Ocho



Why the hell is Suzie still on?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why the hell is Suzie still on?



because she has ZERO backbone, so pressed to be back in 'da circle'.  Royce spoke her mind without stuttering or stumbling over her words, held her grown.  Those birds couldn't handle Little Bitty Royce


----------



## pollinilove

eve is mad that royce slept with ocho hello you slept with tammi's husband when he was her husband.


----------



## Sassys

New season on August 19th


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just saw a preview and the look eve gave Susie - DAMN!!!!  Killah


----------



## Sassys

Gloria and Matt Barnes Wedding. 

WTH is her sister wearing?


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Gloria and Matt Barnes Wedding.
> 
> WTH is her sister wearing?



The twins are so cute.
Is the sister single again?


----------



## .pursefiend.

so they FINALLY got married.. oh. 

anyhoot - can't wait until the 19th


----------



## Sassys

no comment on the bridesmaids


----------



## chantal1922

I am surprised they actually got married. The bridesmaids tho.....


----------



## .pursefiend.

that reception dress is ugly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*trying to stay positive *. The Mexican tiles on the steps are just lovely


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *trying to stay positive *. The Mexican tiles on the steps are just lovely


----------



## Sassys

.pursefiend. said:


> that reception dress is ugly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

.pursefiend. said:


> that reception dress is ugly!



You coldblooded!


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> *trying to stay positive *. The Mexican tiles on the steps are just lovely



I am clearly the younger version of you


----------



## needloub

Some of the styles on the bridesmaids are so distasteful!


----------



## Ladybug09

Those are some of the sluttiest looking BM dresses I've ever seen!!!!! If your tits hang to your waist, maybe that is not the dress for you! (Speaking to the BM 4th from the left)... And Really, and the sister....had it been a basic halter it would have looked lovely on her....but who told her people wanted to see all of her lipo lumps and bumps??? Really!!

And 3 dresses???? A mess.

The girl to the left in the family pic looks like the dentist chic from HWoM.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> no comment on the bridesmaids



WTF  how tacky!!


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I just saw a preview and the look eve gave Susie - DAMN!!!!  Killah



hahahaha even i had to look away geez


----------



## chantal1922

Anyone watching? Wait didn't Evelyn give Chad the green light to cheat?  Oh looks like Tami got a new bag.


----------



## Sassys

Sorry, no remorse for Evelyn. She told Chad on national television to use condoms if he cheats; so the man did what he was told. Did he have the right to hit her, no, but I don't buy for one minute she did not get all up in his face and probably hit him first. Evelyn is a loud mouth in your face bully and when she fights/argues she does so like a hood chick. 

I also believe she would have stayed if this was not made public. Evelyn is about that ''I will do whatever and put up with whatever for shoes and handbags''.  He hit her before and she stayed.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I had no idea she got married. Their twins are gorgeous. Gloria's dress is beautiful and I like the color of the bridesmaids dresses.


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Sorry, no remorse for Evelyn. *She told Chad on national television to use condoms if he cheats; so the man did what he was told*. Did he have the right to hit her, no, but I don't buy for one minute she did not get all up in his face and probably hit him first. Evelyn is a loud mouth in your face bully and when she fights/argues she does so like a hood chick.
> 
> I also believe she would have stayed if this was not made public. Evelyn is about that ''I will do whatever and put up with whatever for shoes and handbags''.  He hit her before and she stayed.



Did you notice how she tried to soften her words while talking with the other ladies?


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> Did you notice how she tried to soften her words while talking with the other ladies?


 
Yep, she tried to say, we were only married for 3 weeks, so why would he cheat so fast. AND... You told the man he had your permission so he did what he was told was okay. She never said he had to wait a certain amount of time to do it. A Man will treat you how you allow him to treat you.

Evelyn is full of crap. Tears do not work for me. She told Iyanla he hit her before she married him, yet she had the nerve to say, she would never want her daughter to think it was okay, by staying with a man that is violent. Evenlyn bounced because it went public, plain and simple. Have a seat on the Karma bus Evelyn.

I also noticed, when she wasn't wearing full make-up, she made damn sure that scar was front and center (yet she had concealer under her eyes but not on the scar).


----------



## Belle49

Why they giving Evelyn the poor me edit? The sad music etc..etc...She CLEARLY told him he could cheat as long as he wore a condom so what is the problem here?


----------



## Sassys

Oh, and don't get me started on TAMI giving relationship advice 

Basically Evelyn, Tami is saying "no one is going to put up with your gold digging, bird a$$, because it is now all in the light for all men to see, so you might as well stay with Chad, so you can keep your bags, and shoes and clothes and let him do what he wants".

That man wants his last slice of Pizza, so go give it to him.


----------



## Belle49

I missed something what kind of surgery did Susie have?


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Oh, and don't get me started on TAMI giving relationship advice
> 
> *Basically Evelyn, Tami is saying "no one is going to put up with your gold digging, bird a$$, because it is now all in the light for all men to see, so you might as well stay with Chad, so you can keep your bags, and shoes and clothes and let him do what he wants".*
> 
> That man wants his last slice of Pizza, so go give it to him.



  Exactly...well said!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> I missed something what kind of surgery did Susie have?



Something to fix her underbite and overcrowding


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Something to fix her underbite and overcrowding


 
I remember my mom had that surgery. They broke her entire jaw. It was not a pretty sight. My mom had it done in the 80's, so I am sure they have made the surgery easier now.


----------



## Belle49

Maybe it's me but just way too much Evelyn on the show. I FF through her scenes now


----------



## GoGlam

I tried to watch the first episode and it was the Evelyn show.  I think Jen had the best style out of all the ladies and I prefer to watch women like her that don't want to hop on/over tables.

I don't know who Evelyn thinks she's kidding that Chad hit her without any provocation or violence from her.  (Not saying its right either way, but I think we can all assume that she probably hit him  too)


----------



## chantal1922

Of course dumb Suzie is going to go along with Tami's plan. Tami doesn't even know this woman and she already has the claws out.


----------



## shortsweetness

Anyone watching? Tami just said she doesn't want the hospice atmosphere in her home even if her mom might want to die at home. OMG! She and her daughters have determined that her mother should stay, and thus die, in a hospice. I am DISGUSTED!!! If you mom wants to die at home, you suck it up and do what she wishes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shortsweetness said:


> Anyone watching? Tami just said she doesn't want the hospice atmosphere in her home even if her mom might want to die at home. OMG! She and her daughters have determined that her mother should stay, and thus die, in a hospice. I am DISGUSTED!!! If you mom wants to die at home, you suck it up and do what she wishes.



That's a tough one. 

On one hand you want to respect your parents wishes to die at home. But for some people, if their parent dies in their (the children's home) it can be very traumatizing afterwards.


----------



## shortsweetness

I understand but I just cannot imagine not honoring a dying parents legitimate wish. I think most people would not want to die in an impersonal hospice. Everyone is different and that's just me. Hope I won't have to deal with that reality for a LONG while.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shortsweetness said:


> I understand but I just cannot imagine not honoring a dying parents legitimate wish. I think most people would not want to die in an impersonal hospice. Everyone is different and that's just me. Hope I won't have to deal with that reality for a LONG while.



Yes, it's a very personal decision.


----------



## Sassys

I never noticed before, but the way the sides of Tami' mouth turns downward, rubs me the wrong way lol. I can't seem to focus on anything else.

I am so over Evelyn and her "tears of woe". You told the man it was okay to cheat as long as he used protection, WTF is the problem!!! I don't for a minute believe she was not up in the man's face, when she caught him. Evelyn is a NYC Puerto Rican woman from the projects and you better believe they will get up in a man's face; swing first and ask questions later. This whole, "he just hit me I am so shocked an inocent, needs to stop. I guess Dr. Sherri, was not available for VH1 only WE and Bravo.

If the public didn't know about what happened, and if Chad still had the same $$$, Evelyn would be back with him. She is not slick.

Shaunie has a weird relationship with her "boyfriend". That see you, when I see you attitude bogles my mind. IMO, that is a fcuk buddy and not a boyfriend.


----------



## GoGlam

What in the!!?! Tammi's mother is probably dying, and not only does she seem to already have died by the way she speaks, there is more! She says she wants to do something for her mother, then mentions that a spa day is enough, dinner after is too much time spent with her.

WHAT??????


----------



## Belle49

We got hospice care for my grandmother at home. NO WAY IN HELL we would of put her anywhere else nor would she have gone for that lol.  She died peacefully at home, yes it's traumatizing especially going back to the home but it was HER wish and everyone in my family would of done anything for her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

shortsweetness said:


> Anyone watching? Tami just said she doesn't want the hospice atmosphere in her home even if her mom might want to die at home. OMG! She and her daughters have determined that her mother should stay, and thus die, in a hospice. I am DISGUSTED!!! If you mom wants to die at home, you suck it up and do what she wishes.



yes that struck a nerve with me as well! my father just passed from cancer and he wanted to be at home. i was disgusted by Tami's selfish reasons..


----------



## shortsweetness

.pursefiend. said:


> yes that struck a nerve with me as well! my father just passed from cancer and he wanted to be at home. i was disgusted by Tami's selfish reasons..



Ok I thought I was being judgmental thinking she was selfish. Glad I'm not the only one that saw it this way


----------



## .pursefiend.

shortsweetness said:


> Ok I thought I was being judgmental thinking she was selfish. Glad I'm not the only one that saw it this way



no you're not alone! my mother and i both had the "wtf" face.. much like Rihanna's in my avi


----------



## shortsweetness

GoGlam said:


> What in the!!?! Tammi's mother is probably dying, and not only does she seem to already have died by the way she speaks, there is more! She says she wants to do something for her mother, then mentions that a spa day is enough, dinner after is too much time spent with her.
> 
> WHAT??????



EXACTLY!!!!!! I just cannot imagine. CAN NOT!!!


----------



## shortsweetness

.pursefiend. said:


> no you're not alone! my mother and i both had the "wtf" face.. much like Rihanna's in my avi



Lol! Love that avi.


----------



## GoGlam

shortsweetness said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!! I just cannot imagine. CAN NOT!!!



It's ridiculous.  Now I know why she mentioned her mother dying upset/angry with her. Ugh


----------



## Sassys




----------



## djsmom

Sassys said:


>




Ghetto piece of fish... LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alright, I had to rewatch and I concur, Tami was wrong as EVER!  Her comments about her mother, made it seem like she was a burden.  

Never in my life will I think the woman responsibile for giving me life, is a burden. I would go through hell and high water for them.


----------



## krasavitza

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the pics of gloria's wedding on here? It says attached  images but then theres nothing..??


----------



## Sassys

krasavitza said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the pics of gloria's wedding on here? It says attached images but then theres nothing..??


 
I can still see them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The comments about her mother did not surprise me. Tami is cold. Some of it is her fault and some of it is not. I have a feeling her mother was probably the same way. And even her daughters were not all that surprised at what she was saying. She is not Sheree from Real Housewives cold but she is close.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> The comments about her mother did not surprise me. Tami is cold. Some of it is her fault and some of it is not. I have a feeling her mother was probably the same way. And even her daughters were not all that surprised at what she was saying. She is not Sheree from Real Housewives cold but she is close.


 
I recall Tami saying her mother never was a hugger or said "I love you", so maybe they were not close. I remember when Tami confronted her about this, her mother really didn't seem to care Tami was bothered by this and gave her the "get over it" face.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I recall Tami saying her mother never was a hugger or said "I love you", so maybe they were not close. I remember when Tami confronted her about this, her mother really didn't seem to care Tami was bothered by this and gave her the "get over it" face.



What kind of bull crap is she teaching her own daughters?
She is a mean drunk, plain and simple.
I am done watching this show.
Those women are all despicable and their fashions suck.
Eve and her dark hair do her no favors.
Her and Tami can hold each others at the end of their lives cause who is gonna want to care for those two vultures?
NOBODY!


----------



## Sassys

I am so over this show. If I have to see Evelyn cry one more damn time I am going to scream. It's called Karma Evelyn.

How fake was that restaurant scene. I find it very hard to believe that none of the other people in the restaurant turned around to stare at Tammi "acting" a fool.


----------



## Belle49

Yeah I'm giving up on this show as well. These woman are just shameful


----------



## DC-Cutie

I applauded Tasha, she snatched Evelyn's wig!!!  Yes, indeedy. So eve thought it was cool to include the chef incident without running it by Tasha first, even though they're supposed to be friends. I'm glad she put it all out there. 

Eve doesn't think domestic violence is right, because it happened to her. But, she thought it was cool to send nia to slap Jen and try to fight Royce.  Bish, bye!

But, tami is still an angry bird. Susie still doesn't know when to shut her trap and Shaunie's flared nostrils give me life!!!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I applauded Tasha, she snatched Evelyn's wig!!!  Yes, indeedy. So eve thought it was cool to include the chef incident without running it by Tasha first, even though they're supposed to be friends. I'm glad she put it all out there.
> 
> Eve doesn't think domestic violence is right, because it happened to her. But, she thought it was cool to send nia to slap Jen and try to fight Royce.  Bish, bye!
> 
> But, tami is still an angry bird. Susie still doesn't know when to shut her trap and Shaunie's flared nostrils give me life!!!



Girl, not even your commentary will bring me back to that mess.
I'd rather watch love and hip hop. At least those bishes let you know what time it is.
Those "so called " wives can't do nothing for themselves except stab each others in the back over spills.
No thank you.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Last night was just... 

I am so sick of hearing about Chad. But I do like Tasha - she's real classy about not taking anyone's sh-t


----------



## limom

.pursefiend. said:


> Last night was just...
> 
> I am so sick of hearing about Chad. But I do like *Tasha - she's real classy about not taking anyone's sh-t*



Why did she sign up then? I like her and that story about the chef is nasty as heck.
Isn't "she" (the chef) a professional?
Weird.
I wonder how he likes China?


----------



## DC-Cutie

She might be on the show to promote her weave bar


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She might be on the show to promote her weave bar


 
I am so confused about this weave bar. Weaves takes hours to put in, it's not like those blow dry bars where you go in just for a blow dry and nothing else. So, what is the difference between going to a regular salon for a weave and a weave bar? Isn't the point to get in and out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I am so confused about this weave bar. Weaves takes hours to put in, it's not like those blow dry bars where you go in just for a blow dry and nothing else. So, what is the difference between going to a regular salon for a weave and a weave bar? Isn't the point to get in and out.



From the website, they only do weaves - so you can get in and out. You don't have to worry about somebody getting a relaxer, in between your sew in. For her offerings, the prices seem pretty good. Looks like you can bring your own hair or buy there..


----------



## tonij2000

Something's not right with Shaunie's relationship.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Williams CELEBRATES Her 39th Birthday


----------



## tomz_grl

^She's ONLY 39??? That is shocking!!!!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

she is all legs.. goodness!  she looks good


----------



## sgj99

okay ... someone give me the scoop, i've only caught bits and pieces:  Tasha's husband had an affair/encounter with their chef, this is public knowledge, Evelyn wrote about it in her book and Tasha wants to make it go away.  do i have that right?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Sassys said:


> Jennifer Williams CELEBRATES Her 39th Birthday



I had no idea she was 39, I thought she was much younger. IMHO she looks great. Why was she not cast this season?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

sgj99 said:


> okay ... someone give me the scoop, i've only caught bits and pieces:  Tasha's husband had an affair/encounter with their chef, this is public knowledge, Evelyn wrote about it in her book and Tasha wants to make it go away.  do i have that right?



Tasha said she doesn't want to continue talking about the past. She'll discuss it but would rather not. It is what it is, in so many Tasha words...


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> okay ... someone give me the scoop, i've only caught bits and pieces:  Tasha's husband had an affair/encounter with their chef, this is public knowledge, Evelyn wrote about it in her book and Tasha wants to make it go away.  do i have that right?



She doesn't want it to go away, just doesn't want tot talk about it all the time. But, she feels (rightly so) that eve (who is supposed to be her friend) should have gotten her permission to use the incident in her book (that probably only sold 10 copies)


----------



## DC-Cutie

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I had no idea she was 39, I thought she was much younger. IMHO she looks great. Why was she not cast this season?



After the lawsuit, she was done. She quit.  Can't blame her, these women jump across tables, punching  and slapping each other.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

DC-Cutie said:


> After the lawsuit, she was done. She quit.  Can't blame her, these women jump across tables, punching  and slapping each other.



So very true^ TY for the update


----------



## sgj99

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Tasha said she doesn't want to continue talking about the past. She'll discuss it but would rather not. It is what it is, in so many Tasha words...


 


DC-Cutie said:


> She doesn't want it to go away, just doesn't want tot talk about it all the time. But, she feels (rightly so) that eve (who is supposed to be her friend) should have gotten her permission to use the incident in her book (that probably only sold 10 copies)


 
thanks for the info.  and yes, if she doesn't want to talk about she doesn't have to.  Evelyn should have never put it in her book if she really is a friend - but i'm not sure Evelyn knows how to be a friend, the meaning of that word is probably a mystery to her.


----------



## sgj99

i found this today:

http://www.realitytea.com/2013/09/2...ns-to-sell-her-tr-love-polish-and-gloss-line/

Tami has partnered up with Walgreen's to sell her nail polish and lip gloss.  hhhhmmm, didn't she talk about how "high end" her products were?  i'm not knocking Walgreen's, i go to the one down the street all the time but it is certainly not a high-end retailer.


----------



## Sassys

Walk around the projects and hand out flyers. I am DONE  with this show


----------



## GoGlam

sgj99 said:


> i found this today:
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/09/2...ns-to-sell-her-tr-love-polish-and-gloss-line/
> 
> Tami has partnered up with Walgreen's to sell her nail polish and lip gloss.  hhhhmmm, didn't she talk about how "high end" her products were?  i'm not knocking Walgreen's, i go to the one down the street all the time but it is certainly not a high-end retailer.



I have to say, several years ago, Walgreens, CVS, etc started carrying brands like Kerastase, Fekkai, etc.  At $36+ for shampoo, Kerastase and others are considered high end.  I get some Essie and OPI polishes there, especially when they go on sale (not Chanel or Nars, but more high end than Wet N Wild or Sally Hansen).  I would personally rather sell to the masses.


----------



## chantal1922

Good for Tami for getting the Walgreen deal. I am done with this show. I'll stick to watching the funny recaps on youtube.


----------



## Sassys

Just had to...


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Just had to...


----------



## Sassys

Am I the only one who is thinkking "that headbutt cleary made her lose her senses"

Evelyn Lozada says she won&#8217;t be back for another season of Bastketball Wives&#8230;
In a recent interview Evelyn admits she won&#8217;t be back telling Huffington Post, &#8220;I signed on to do five seasons and this is our fifth. I don&#8217;t really see me doing a sixth season.&#8221;
She is open to a spinoff explaining, *&#8220;I know I can carry my own show, I pretty much carried this one.*&#8221;


----------



## DC-Cutie

That thing looks like Dora the explorer mixed with nicki minaj


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> That thing looks like Dora the explorer mixed with nicki minaj


----------



## NY_Mami

Tasha is a fool... who invests in a business that they have no idea about???... that is the quickest way to lose money... and that mascot... -_-


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ooooh suzie mad! Lol good for her for standing up herself.

Tasha is pretty damn annoying this episode


----------



## sgj99

.pursefiend. said:


> Ooooh suzie mad! Lol good for her for standing up herself.
> 
> *Tasha is pretty damn annoying this episode*



Tasha needs to sit down and be quiet, she is way too convinced she's important.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie should have been as buckwild with Eve a looooooooong time ago, as she was with Tasha. But that whole scene was ridiculous!


----------



## Sassys

Another person to waste money on lipo. Tami is using diet drugs and she already had lipo.

Tami has the weirdest shape.

I do not tolerate tardiness. I will give u 45 min because it is your birthday, but that is it. I had a friend who pulled that 2hr crap and I left after an hour. I rushed back from a business trip from Canada to help her celebrate (and she knew it) and you going to have me waiting on you for 2hrs; think not. That friendship was done after that foolishness. 

Was it mentioned why they are filming in LA and not Miami?

Season one Susie was not putting up with crap, where did this doormat come from. Susie was hood in season 1.

Here we go with another damn clothing line from a reality chick.


----------



## Sassys

God, make it STOP!!

Tami Roman is ready for bigger and better things after her run on &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; this season, and a spin-off may be in her future.
Tami&#8217;s already tweeted that she does not intend to stick around for another season of &#8220;BBW&#8221; so that she can be labeled a bully. Instead the VH1 star dished during a recent radio interview that she&#8217;s currently working on her own show.
&#8220;I don&#8217;t even know if &#8216;Basketball Wives&#8217; is even going to have another season. My focus right now is &#8216;The Roman Empire,&#8217;&#8221; Tami told &#8216;The Morning Riot&#8217; this week. &#8220;That&#8217;s my own show; it&#8217;s in development. It&#8217;s about my life, my daughters, my core group of friends.&#8221;
According to Tami, her show will feature some guest appearances from her friend Elise Neal. &#8220;I&#8217;m just excited about showing the world who we are,&#8221; Tami said.

Before that, Tami also weighed in on why she thinks that &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; has reportedly had declining ratings this season. In her opinion, its the direct result of the cast toning down the violence on the show, which is what viewers said they wanted.
&#8220;There is no drama,&#8221; Tami told &#8220;The Breakfast Club&#8221; on Monday. But even if the ratings were still on par with what they had in previous season, she believes the show is winding down. &#8220;I think that it&#8217;s the show&#8217;s last season. I don&#8217;t really know how many more&#8211;the five of us collectively&#8211;how many more stories we have to tell.&#8221;
She continued, &#8220;We may have run our course.&#8221;
Besides, Tami&#8217;s not enjoying the experience of being on &#8220;Basketball Wives&#8221; nearly as much as she once did.
&#8220;Not so much,&#8221; Tami said. &#8220;When we have to show up to tape, we do it. But after that, we don&#8217;t really talk and communicate with each other. I don&#8217;t consider them like my die-hard, ride-or-die friends. So you show up to work with people that you&#8217;re really don&#8217;t check for.&#8221;

http://s2smagazine.com/81571/tami-roman-announces-spin-off/


----------



## sgj99

Tami speaks about her mother's illness and all i hear is:  my mother's illness is all about me and how i'm feeling about and dealing with it.  that is one self-centered woman!


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Suzie should have been as buckwild with Eve a looooooooong time ago, as she was with Tasha. But that whole scene was ridiculous!


 
Exactly...


----------



## krasavitza

Tami is such a coldhearted person! That whole scene with her mother with the doctor was difficult to watch.... basically shes saying she doesnt wanna be involved in the ups and downs her mom is going to experience getting to the point of being in her last days, and when its the end its the end. 

Sorry to say, she seemed annoyed that her mother hadn't died as fast as the previous doctor had anticipated. Something is really wrong with this woman. If you cant feel anything for your MOTHER who is about to leave this world, you're a lost cause.

Shaunie is boring as all hell. Nothing remotely attractive about her and her personality just sucks!!! Not one redeeming quality to speak of..... and why is that it she seems to forever be flaring her nostrils????


----------



## .pursefiend.

krasavitza said:


> *Tami is such a coldhearted person!* That whole scene with her mother with the doctor was difficult to watch.... basically shes saying she doesnt wanna be involved in the ups and downs her mom is going to experience getting to the point of being in her last days, and when its the end its the end.
> 
> Sorry to say, she seemed annoyed that her mother hadn't died as fast as the previous doctor had anticipated. Something is really wrong with this woman. If you cant feel anything for your MOTHER who is about to leave this world, you're a lost cause.
> 
> Shaunie is boring as all hell. Nothing remotely attractive about her and her personality just sucks!!! Not one redeeming quality to speak of..... and why is that it she seems to forever be flaring her nostrils????



her whole demeanor towards this is driving me crazy. I was curious to see how her mom was doing and i found out she passed in july (i believe it was). having just lost my dad to cancer earlier this year.. she is annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## needloub

krasavitza said:


> Tami is such a coldhearted person! That whole scene with her mother with the doctor was difficult to watch.... basically shes saying she doesnt wanna be involved in the ups and downs her mom is going to experience getting to the point of being in her last days, and when its the end its the end.
> 
> Sorry to say, she seemed annoyed that her mother hadn't died as fast as the previous doctor had anticipated. Something is really wrong with this woman. If you cant feel anything for your MOTHER who is about to leave this world, you're a lost cause.
> 
> Shaunie is boring as all hell. Nothing remotely attractive about her and her personality just sucks!!! Not one redeeming quality to speak of..... *and why is that it she seems to forever be flaring her nostrils????*



Maybe she is coming up with something to add to the conversation..


----------



## djsmom

This show has ran its course, it's very boring and they've run out of story lines


----------



## Sassys

djsmom said:


> This show has ran its course, it's very boring and they've run out of story lines



Amen!

Also, the white maxi dress in Evelyn's show was worn by her a few seasons ago. So she is ripping someone off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Another fashion show with no fashions


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Another fashion show with no fashions


Darling, she said it was a fashion preview


----------



## djsmom

I agree, waste of time and money. Evelyn claims to work out and she promotes H2O, but her shape was a little off tonight, I saw a lot of back fat and lumps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goodness!!  Kenya opened up a can of whoop azz on Suzie!


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Goodness!!  Kenya opened up a can of whoop azz on Suzie!




Crap! I stopped watching the show so I missed this


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> Crap! I stopped watching the show so I missed this



Even tami said "I'm just gonna put it out there, Suzie got her azz beat"


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Even tami said "I'm just gonna put it out there, Suzie got her azz beat"



I'll have to check out youtube or the VH-1 site


----------



## sgj99

so this is the last season and Tami and Evelyn each think they can hold their own in a spin-off of their own????


----------



## DC-Cutie

The aftermath!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> The aftermath!
> View attachment 2373587



Damn girl!
I hope it does not mess up suzy 's face healing.
This show is really the glorification of birds behaviors...
I am glad that I stopped watching.


----------



## sgj99

didn't Suzi celebrate her 35th birthday in London???  at 35 i'd think she'd have more sense than to try to fight someone over something so idiotic just so my "friends" don't think i'm a doormat anymore.  good grief!


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> didn't Suzi celebrate her 35th birthday in London???  at 35 i'd think she'd have more sense than to try to fight someone over something so idiotic just so my "friends" don't think i'm a doormat anymore.  good grief!



I agree!  It was even worse when Tami stated that she got her "a$$ beat."  Their behavior is just awful...


----------



## Sassys

So fake. Not a single camera caught the fight lol

Why does Suzie hate Kenya? I don't recall them having beef.

So, Kenya is asked to leave HER apartment, while they chit chat in her place. WTF!!


----------



## Sassys

Evelyn, we are also sick of your tears of woe. The man did what you told him to!


Don't count on seeing a new "*Basketball Wives*" reunion show any time soon ... the Season 5 reunion special has been canceled because *Evelyn Lozada* pulled out.​ 
The show was supposed to tape earlier this month -- but sources close to production tell us, Evelyn bailed, forcing producers to pull the plug on the entire thing. We're told the taping will not be rescheduled.​ 
According to sources, Evelyn jumped ship because she's sick and tired of talking about her split from ex-husband *Chad Johnson*. We're told she knew the break-up would be the biggest topic on the reunion show, so she refused to participate.​ 
Apparently, the other 'Wives' (specifically Tami, Tasha, and Suzie) have zilch to talk about -- we're told producers felt the girls didn't have enough material for the hour-long episode sans Ev.​ 
Sources tell us, Evelyn has grown tired of the cattiness on 'BW' and wants to move on with her life.​ 
Calls to VH1 weren't returned.​ 
Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2ieXdAiXD ​


----------



## .pursefiend.

> According to sources, Evelyn jumped ship because she's sick and tired of talking about her split from ex-husband *Chad Johnson*. We're told she knew the break-up would be the biggest topic on the reunion show, so she refused to participate.



Good cuz we're sick and tired of hearing about it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So fake. Not a single camera caught the fight lol
> 
> Why does Suzie hate Kenya? I don't recall them having beef.
> 
> So, Kenya is asked to leave HER apartment, while they chit chat in her place. WTF!!



I don't think this was fake. Cameras caught it, but they don't always air it. 

This is what Tami had to say about the fight: no lie, it took 5 people to pull Kenya off Suzie.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think this was fake. Cameras caught it, but they don't always air it.
> 
> This is what Tami had to say about the fight: no lie, it took 5 people to pull Kenya off Suzie.



It is just plain wrong.
Jumping Suzie??????
May as well kick a puppy.
She just had surgery to fix her face.
Did any of those heifers try to separate those two cows?
Appalling... When is Suzie gonna learn????


----------



## .pursefiend.

Suzie wasn't jumped - that was a one on one a** whoopin! Fair and square


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> It is just plain wrong.
> Jumping Suzie??????
> May as well kick a puppy.
> She just had surgery to fix her face.
> Did any of those heifers try to separate those two cows?
> Appalling... When is Suzie gonna learn????



No she didn't jump Suzie. Suzie made the first move. So knowing that she just had her face rearranged, she should have cooled her heels and say down!

I'm not for violence. But if you come for me, it's on!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> It is just plain wrong.
> Jumping Suzie??????
> May as well kick a puppy.
> She just had surgery to fix her face.
> Did any of those heifers try to separate those two cows?
> Appalling... When is Suzie gonna learn????


 
I would not have jumepd in either (why break a nail lol). Suzie is grown and attacked Kenya first. I still don't understand her hate for Kenya. She didn't have beef with her last season.


----------



## limom

​


.pursefiend. said:


> Suzie wasn't jumped - that was a one on one a** whoopin! Fair and square



I stopped watching but I am not a big fan of women over 15 fighting on one another for any reasons.
This crew is too old for that nonsense.
And please Suzie is weak as heck.
What did she say that set off Kenya?


----------



## .pursefiend.

limom said:


> I stopped watching but I am not a big fan of women over 15 fighting on one another for any reasons.
> This crew is too old for that nonsense.
> And please Suzie is weak as heck.
> What did she say that set off Kenya?



Suzie jumped first. Kenya told her to leave and then Suzie threw a plate of food on her. she asked for it


----------



## limom

.pursefiend. said:


> Suzie jumped first. Kenya told her to leave and then Suzie threw a plate of food on her. she asked for it



Sad!
I guess Suzie must enjoy being a punching bag after all.
Stupid all together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So now Eve is above the drama?


----------



## .pursefiend.

limom said:


> Sad!
> I guess Suzie must enjoy being a punching bag after all.
> Stupid all together.



pretty much! trying to prove herself to some women that really don't give a damn about her when those cameras aren't rolling got her mouth busted


----------



## DC-Cutie

She let her adopted alter ego "lil tami" go to her head.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So, Kenya is asked to leave HER apartment, while they chit chat in her place. WTF!!



Was she living in a hotel?  Her apartment looked like a hotel


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Was she living in a hotel? Her apartment looked like a hotel


 
I think it was a hotel, but she was still asked to leave HER place. WTF is that about.


----------



## djsmom

VH-1 probably paid for that hotel room, it was crazy how she was standing in the hallway. 

I believe this is the final season of BBW, especially since Evelyn refused to do the reunion.


----------



## Sassys

NEWS

'BASKETBALL WIVES' EVELYN LOZADA
I'M HAVING A BABY...
And It's Not Chad's

"Basketball Wives" star Evelyn Lozada has been keeping a big secret -- she's 6-months pregnant -- and TMZ has learned Chad Johnson is NOT the baby daddy.
Sources close to Lozada tell us ... she's been seeing a guy for almost a year now and the relationship has gotten serious.  We're told ... the pregnancy was planned -- it's not a case of the whoops!  And until now only a small number of relatives were privy to the news.
Lozada famously divorced Chad Johnson in Sept. 2012 ... after an explosive domestic dispute ended their 2-month-old marriage. BTW ... Evelyn already has a 20-year-old daughter, Shaniece ....born when Lozada was 17.

Tmz.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile please.......


----------



## djsmom

She's securing her future, I wonder if she's with the baseball player. they say he just signed a $140 million contract


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile please.......



So if she is 6 mos and they have been together a year, she planned a pregnancy with someone she knew 6mos. :okay:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So if she is 6 mos and they have been together a year, she planned a pregnancy with someone she knew 6mos. :okay:



Basic bird mentality 101: scope out your prey and attack!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I can't with these women.. *throws hands up*


----------



## djsmom

She looks rather huge for 6 months


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> So if she is 6 mos and they have been together a year, she planned a pregnancy with someone she knew 6mos. :okay:


Girl you read my mind.


----------



## september1985

It’s back! Has anyone else been watching?


----------



## jmaemonte

I started, but, honestly, OG’s ”colorist” storyline was too much. She was making some legitimate points but was being too defensive when confronted with other’s opinions.  I took it off my DVR.


----------



## september1985

I’m still tuning in hoping to see more fashion. the ladies have been in a rental mansion so idk if there will much eye candy and if this will be the setting for the entire season. 

the OG situation is sad. she has called all the ladies, including her friends, colorists. and last week she even said she herself was a colorist, which i do believe. she explained that a teacher told her she wouldn't amount to anything because of the color of her skin when she was a young child. those wounds stick with you and i can see how being called ugly would be a correlation to her childhood trauma, for her. OG seems accomplished, so i hope she gets more self-confidence and self-love for her own wellbeing. but its unfair to reflect your issues onto others. all these women are mean and nasty to each other, every season.


----------



## Carmenbella

OG did not belong on Basketball Wives. She brought down the brand.


----------



## limom

How can she possibly bring down the brand?
I mean, come on.


----------



## Carmenbella

limom said:


> How can she possibly bring down the brand?
> I mean, come on.


You are right, the "Basketball Wives" brand is bad. She did not fit the brand.


----------



## september1985

This show is so bad, but I cant stop watching 

Did anyone else catch the goodwill in the same shopping plaza as Jackie’s wedding venue? maybe Bravo is advertising goodwill.


----------

